#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-19
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, tsmithe said: !hiya is <alias> howdy
<tsmithe> or is that just going too far?
<nalioth> we're getting into the cruft zone, imho
<tsmithe> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> bug 366113
<gnomefreak> grrrrr
<gnomefreak> why isnt that working :(
* Seeker` wonders if bug 366113 refers to ubugtu not giving out details of bugs...
<Mez> malone 366113
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: it searches mozilla bug tracker too :)
<Mez> %config list supybot.plugins.bugtracker
<gnomefreak> Mez: its mozilla upstream not malone
<Mez> @config list supybot.plugins.bugtracker
<Ubugtu> #bugReporter, #bugReporter_closed, #bugSnarfer, #repeatdelay, #replyNoBugtracker, #showassignee, #snarfTarget, @bugtrackers, imap_password, imap_server, imap_ssl, imap_user, public, replyWhenNotFound, and reportercache
<Mez> @config channel supybot.plugins.bugtracker.bugSnarfer
<Ubugtu> True
<Mez> weird
<Mez> it should snarf in here
<gnomefreak> bug 1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Mez> @config list supybot.plugins.bugtracker.bugtrackers
<Ubugtu> @apache, @bug, @bughost.org, @bugs.gentoo.org, @bugzilla.xfce.org, @cups, @debian, @django, @freedesktop, @freedesktop2, @gaim, @gcc, @gnewsense, @gnome, @gnome2, @kde, @madwifi, @malone, @mandriva, @mozilla, @novell, @openoffice, @openoffice.org, @oss.codepoet.no, @redhat, @sourceforge, @sourceware, @squid, @supybot, @trac, @ubuntu, @w3c, @wine, @xfce, and @ximian
<Mez> mozilla 366113
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 366113 in Build Config "mozilla-plugin.pc should not depend on mozilla-xpcom.pc" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=366113
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ty
<Mez> ;)
<trollboy> hello
<trollboy> I was kicked due to a router exploit
<trollboy> I've since updated my firmware
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<trollboy> hi hybrid
<trollboy> brb restarting
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<hybrid> hi trollboy
<trollboy> How can I test my router now?
<LjL> trollboy: i'll test you
<hybrid> use shields up
<LjL> no, not fixed
<LjL> trollboy, it's not fixed.
<LjL> trollboy: connect to port 8001
<trollboy> what's the deal with this exploit?
<trollboy> I just updated my firmware
<trollboy> what's going on with it?
<trollboy> is it a xchat bug or what?
<LjL> trollboy: well, that obviously didn't work. you noticed you were just disconnected, surely?
<LjL> no, it's not an xchat bug. it's a router bug.
<trollboy> obviously
<LjL> the new firmware apparently hasn't fixed that for you
<trollboy> how many routers are affected?
<trollboy> apparantly not
<Hobbsee> it's a router bug, most firmware has been updated to avoid the bug.
<trollboy> is there a name for this bug I can google?
<LjL> dunno. about 10 users get disconnected on a 1000 users channel
<LjL> dunno trollboy
<Hobbsee> a whole lot of netgear, linksys routers
<LjL> the easiest fix is just to connect to 8001 instead of 6667
<Hobbsee> trollboy: google for netgear dcc irc exploit, should come up pretty quick
<trollboy> fair enough
<trollboy> I'll look into it
<Hobbsee> you seriously want to get this fixed
<LjL> well not all IRC networks accept connections on 6667
<LjL> i'm sure it's not funny to be on ones that don't
<LjL> err i mean, *besides* on 6667
<trollboy> thing is though, connecting on the non-standard port is a bandaid on a bulletwound solution
<trollboy> I'd much rather fix my router
<trollboy> Thus why I want to see about firmwares, etc
* Hobbsee doesnt get the bug on afternet, for some reason.
<Hobbsee> it seems to only be some of the networks
<Hobbsee> trollboy: thought you updated your firmware?  what's your router?
<LjL> well but Hobbsee, you aren't getting on here either anymore
<LjL> remember when you tried connecting to 6667 again?
<trollboy> http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1067
<Hobbsee> LjL: i got my firmware updated.
<Hobbsee> yeah
<trollboy> LInksys WRT54G v5
<Hobbsee> that's the one
<Hobbsee> and some others
<Hobbsee> netgear wg645, iirc.
<Hobbsee> or whatever it is
<trollboy> when was this discovered?
<trollboy> My firmware was dated 2/9/2007
<Hobbsee> when i was last on the roof...
<Hobbsee> um, months ago
<Hobbsee> they kept kicking my client, over and over :P
<Hobbsee> july 06, according to that page
<trollboy> yeah
<trollboy> I don't think its that one
<Hobbsee> why?
<effie_jayx> hey trollboy  nice nick...
<Hobbsee> it's been around for a long while...
<trollboy> Hobbsee: my nick, or the bug
<Hobbsee> the bug
<trollboy> ah
<trollboy> effie_jayx: thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ardchoille> This is just my opinion, so don't ban me for it.You know, the people who do that exploit.. they probably do it just to watch the ops go through all the work (as well as further spamming the channel) of banning the victims whose router were affected. I'm just curious but do the ops really have to do all that banning? I mean it is basically spamming the channel and you'll never be done because new people with bad routers join #ubuntu daily.
<ardchoille> It seems that all that banning is spamming the channel more than the exploit itself.
<Hobbsee> it's not
<Hobbsee> based on when we *weren't* doing it - it's far less disruption
<Hobbsee> it would drop ~50 people, or whatever
<ardchoille> Right, but if you didn't do it at all..
<Hobbsee> now?  then we'd be back to a few people who dropped each time, slowly increasing
<Hobbsee> ardchoille: of course, losing logs, conversations etc, that you were in, every time the exploit is run, is highly annoying
<ardchoille> True, but you'll never be done.. and it just adds to spamming the channel, in my opinion. Isn't there a way to do all that without all the text being sent to the channel?
<Hobbsee> you mean hiding the joins and parts?
<ardchoille> I"m just trying to look at this from a "user" point of view. The users who are there for help and don't have a bad router, what do they see the ops doing? My 8 years old niece complained to me that she thought the ops were doing more harm to the channel than the exploiter.
<Hobbsee> have you ever been a user exploited?
<ardchoille> No.
<Hobbsee> lucky
<ardchoille> But, I have been a user having to sort through all the spam caused y the ops.
<ardchoille> .. while trying to help someone.
<ardchoille> Well, as I said, this is just my opinion.. and I like to do what I feel is "protecting the best channel on freenode".
<ardchoille> From what I see, there were 20 lines of spam added to the channel due to the exploiter's actions. There were an additional27 lines added to the channel due to the actions of the ops.
<ardchoille> 20 lines for the exploit versus 47 lines for the exploit + ops actions.
<ardchoille> So, it would seem that the actions of the ops adds more spam to the channel than the actions of the expoiters.
<ardchoille> I realise all that action is well-intentioned, but in the end it just ads lots of channel spam.
<ardchoille> If all of that reallu must be done, can it be done on one line? Somthing like " -bbbbbbb nick1 nick2 nick3 nick4 nick5 nick6 nick7 "? This would seem to cut down on the spam added by the ops.
<Hobbsee> i dont think that's possible
<ardchoille> Newbies complain that the channel it too fast as it is, it's difficult and confusing to keep up with the answers to their questions.
<Hobbsee> but if you're really concerned about how op actions and other channel noise is disrupting your ability to help, you should really turn off joins/parts - as there are far more of them than op stuff
<ardchoille> Hobbsee: Hmm.. I wish there were a way to do that.
<ardchoille> Well, It's not just me.
<ardchoille> Newbies probably don't know how to turn that stuff off.
<ardchoille> And it's the newbies that we are there to help
<ardchoille> What do the other ops think of this conversation? What does freenode say about all of this? nalioth ?
<Hobbsee> clearly they arent here, else they'd probably be replying?
<ardchoille> :(
<ardchoille> I realise the ops have a tough job and I appreciate them, I really do. But, in the end, if it weren't for the newbies, the ops wouldn't have a job.. so the noewbies are the ones we need to look after.
<ardchoille> There has to be some way to kick/ban someone without that stuff going to the channel. If there isn't a way to do that, then that functionality should be added to the code of the software that runs freenode.
<ardchoille> And, if, in looking after the noobies, the ops have to go a bit out of their way.. so be it. Call it hazards of the job.
<ardchoille> Hobbsee: I see some of the ops mass banning several nicks at a a time, rather than one line per ban. I know it's possible to do that. So, it would seem that one op can gather all the nicks together on one line and do a mass ban.
<ardchoille> This would alleviate a lot of the spam from the ops.
<Hobbsee> and how do they do that?
<ardchoille> 14:33:17 mode/#ubuntu (-bbbb kingsley*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic spoot!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic jakethesnake!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic gigi!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic) by LjL
<ardchoille> Seems LjL knows how to do it.
<ardchoille> That was one line, versus four lines if he had not consolidated those nicks.
<ardchoille> My IRC client shows the time being 19:44 now, so that was just over 5 hours ago.
<Hobbsee> neat
<ardchoille> That would help a great deal with what I"m talking about.
<ardchoille> Less for newbies to have to sort through in the channel.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> hey tonyyarusso, did you get the new package uploaded to REVU?
<threeseas> help, I'm suppose to ask for help to rejoin ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: not yet.  Hoping for tomorrow at best.
<Hobbsee> !exploit | threeseas
<ubotu> threeseas: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: get to it.  you're in the REVU keyring already?
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Should be.  Joined the group and asked for a sync on Friday.
<Hobbsee> cool
<tonyyarusso> This package must be up for another major release.  The latest stable tarball I found is from 2003, but there's SVN stuff marked as beta in 2006.
<Hobbsee> fun
<threeseas> I've already changed the port to 8001
<Hobbsee> might be feisty+1 then
<Hobbsee> cool, you're safe
<Hobbsee> threeseas: you should be able to rejoin now
<threeseas> thanks
<Hobbsee> no problems
<ubotu> In ubotu, HymnToLife said: no breezy is the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger". Upgrading to !dapper : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<tonyyarusso> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy was the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger"
<tonyyarusso> Probably makes sense?
<ubotu> In ubotu, tonyyarusso said: no, breezy is the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger".  Upgrading to !dapper : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<tonyyarusso> wait, erm
<tonyyarusso> %login
<tonyyarusso> cool
<Hobbsee> !no, breezy is the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger".  Upgrading to !dapper : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<Pete> anybody awake that might have some suggestions for getting a new ubuntu install network card working?
<nixternal> argh, trolls in #kubuntu if anyone has nothing else to do
<mneptok> I'm for the revolution's coming. I don't know where she's been. For those who dare, because it's there; I know, I've seen.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> ardchoille: you still about?
<ardchoille> nalioth: Aye.
<nalioth> ardchoille: have you ever seen what the exploit does to a channel with over a 1000 people in it who are all vulnerable to it?
<ardchoille> nalioth: I realise the damage the exploit can do, and I am not denying that the ops need to take action. I just think there should be a better way to deal with it rather than the ops doubling the lines by kicking/banning those who are affected.
<nalioth> i well understand that the ops can use the +bbbb host host host host technique
<ardchoille> Perhaps including multiple kicks/bans on one line with -bbb nick1 nick2 nick3
<ardchoille> Yeah
<nalioth> i don't know when they started actively kicking people out after setting the bans, i personally do not think that is important
<ardchoille> That last exploit in #ubuntu was 20 lines, but the ops added another 27 lines dealing with it
<nalioth> yes, i read the scrollback
<ardchoille> I'm just trying to keep the "noise" down a bit, from a user point of view.
<ardchoille> nalioth: Is there a way for the freenode software to forward certain routers to a certain channel?
<ardchoille> And have that channel moderated with a specific topic?
<nalioth> ardchoille: i wish it were so easy
<ardchoille> hehe
<nalioth> how do you think freenode would find out if there were certain routers in use?
<ardchoille> Just trying to think of a way to help.
<ardchoille> I don't know, it was just an idea.
<nalioth> HI and wlcome to freenode CDD ENDS BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA   and have a nice day if you are still here
<nalioth> we do what we've found works.
<nalioth> believe me, you've not seen anything until you see ~100 people just drop off the channel at once
<nalioth> quite disturbing
<ardchoille> Oh, I totally agree. But, there's nothing wrong with trying to find new ideas that may work better.
<nalioth> and disruptive
<nalioth> understood
<ardchoille> Yes, I can see how that is disruptive. But, I don't think the ops need to further disrupt the channel by doubling the lines.
<ardchoille> Just my opinion.
<GazzaK> I've never seen that many, bet it scares the life out ya the first time?  or does it look like a netspilt?
<nalioth> i think the ops in here can go with the +bbbb host host host host method and not kick the folks afterward. i personally see no reason to kick them, they'll either leave #ubuntu and not get back in or be exploited one last time
<ardchoille> nalioth: Agreed.
<ardchoille> GazzaK: Lots of users disconnect with "Read error: Connection reset blah"
<GazzaK> actually with "blah", or with "by peer"?
<ardchoille> nalioth: Is it possible to detect *how* the users left and then +b those?
<ardchoille> GazzaK: by peer
<nalioth> ardchoille: we use the Mk 1 Eyeball and our mental timepieces for that determination
<ardchoille> hahaha
<GazzaK> :-)
<nalioth> not all leave the same way
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<ikonia_> Seveas are you available please
<mneptok> ikonia_: what's up?
<ikonia_> I was banned on Friday for 24 hours for the comment "you're too stupid to use ubuntu". However I've not been unbanned yet and its causing my partner a slight problem as it appears my hostmask is banned so she can't connect. I can get around this using a different host, but thats not really in the spirit of things, I'd rather resolve the issue than try to be sneaky around it
<mneptok> sec.
<mneptok> 04:48 -!- mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@alesi.projecthugo.co.uk]  by mneptok
<ikonia_> thank you
<mneptok> and in te future, go burn a copy of the CoC when you get frustrated. we can't see that kinda thang. ;)
<ikonia_> I've self signed up for the CoC "rules" thing ubuntoob or what ever its called
<mneptok> suave.
<mneptok> thanks
<ikonia_> can't remember the correct term
<mneptok> "sexilicious?"
<ikonia_> I don't think that was the advertised program to sign up for.
<ikonia_> but that one does sound of more interest
<mneptok> please bring a clean towel and a change of underwear.
<ikonia_> as a side issue, are you aware there are still a few "unfriendly" exit messages in the ubuntu BitchX build ?
<mneptok> i am aware of it. what i find somewhat more alarming is that people still use bx.
<ikonia_> fair enough, as long as you guys are aware of it
<ikonia_> I don't have a problem with the client, its just a tad shocking when you leave and it pops an offensive message up. I thought they had all been removed in the ubuntu build, due to ubuntu's nature
<mneptok> i'll tell fabbione about it. he uses bx (although FSM knows why)
<mneptok> oho!
<ikonia_> I've only seen too, it could just get people in a tad hot water when they leave if they don't know there are still a few bad ones in
<mneptok> a bx user!
<nalioth> irssi works
<ikonia_> mneptok only on this client
<mneptok> i hawe something you want. stand by.
<ikonia_> ahhh I'm on a minimal gateway box, didn't have all the libs
<mneptok> *have
<ikonia_> this box isn't running ubuntu. But I'm interested in what you have
<mneptok> http://www.holoweb.net/~liam/ftp/ankh.bx/ankh1-39bx.tgz
<mneptok> that's a script by a friend that works for the W3C. he's a usability freak.
<mneptok> that script makes bx *actually attractive*.
<ikonia_> what is its purpose ?
<ikonia_> ooooh, ok. I'm open to new things
<mneptok> http://www.holoweb.net/~liam/bx/screenshot4.gif
<ikonia_> got it. Thanks
<mneptok> you'll either hate it, or refuse to use bx without it. *shrug*
<ikonia_> still doesn't fix the resize issue ;)
<mneptok> heheheh
<ikonia_> happy to give new things a go. I don't use BitchX much any more, but the host I'm forced to connect to at the moment, BitchX is bar far the best option
<nalioth> ikonia_: irssi doesn't work?
<mneptok> VMS host?
<mneptok> ;)
* mneptok tootles off for a smoke
<ikonia_> ha ha
<ikonia_> not quite
<ubotu> In ubotu, yaman said: what is the best messenger
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> arghhhh
<Hobbsee> hrm?
* rob bops
* mneptok coats Hobbsee with sweat and molten beryllium
<Hobbsee> heya rob
<Hobbsee> mneptok: ewww
<rob> hi Hobbsee
* Hobbsee takes a quick shower, and then coats mneptok in hot, sticky, tar.
* GazzaK throws feathers all over the tar covered mneptok 
<GazzaK> hey funky chicken
<Hobbsee> woo!  i'ts a mneptchicken!
<mneptok> BAWK BAWK
* GazzaK gets his gun
<GazzaK> chicken for dinner, yay
<Hobbsee> excellent!
<mneptok> it taste just like chicken!
<mneptok> only one way to be sure, though ....
<mneptok> BITE ME!
* Hobbsee prods GazzaK forward
* mneptok unzips
* GazzaK licks then bites mneptok 
<mneptok> BAWK BAWK!
<GazzaK> ummmm, tastes like chicken
<GazzaK> mneptok, you ain't right
<mneptok> yeah, and you love it.
<mneptok> so sit down and have a canape.
* mneptok tootles off for home
<GazzaK> most blokes run a mile and either get agressive or defensive, you on the other hand....
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, well that was silly. now you need to get yourself checked out for the bird flu
<GazzaK> lol
<elkbuntu> this one is a special bird flu though. it makes the chickens act like mad cows
<Hobbsee> ugh
* Hobbsee bleep bleep
<elkbuntu> hmph... i need a quick, succinct 'bio' about me (or more specifically, about my involvement with Ubuntu) to append to an article, but i suck at writing about myself...
<Hobbsee> what article is this for?
<elkbuntu> what do you mean by 'what is it for?' as in who or as in what about? i cant really say anything about the latter
<Hobbsee> both.  the former
<elkbuntu> OSTG. like i was telling you and karl at circular quay
<elkbuntu> it's an article that is ubuntu related, so a disclosure of proximity would be a good move
<Hobbsee> ahhh
* Hobbsee tries to figure out what "disclosure of proximity" means in this context...
* Hobbsee seems to be easily confused
<elkbuntu> it means since the article is ubuntu related, and i, as an ubuntu member is the one writing it, that it should be made clear that i am involved in the project as a whole
<elkbuntu> as opposed to writing it an hoping nobody notices
<Hobbsee> gotcha
* Kamping_Kaiser is disturbed no one can help elkbuntu with it
<gnomefreak> i see ken is acting up again :(
<gnomefreak> he was being good for a while
<ikonia_> he was the one I got in trouble calling too stupid to use ubuntu
<Hobbsee> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gnomefreak> ikonia_: i believe that was someone else atleast different nick maybe same guy though
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> if you mean a couple days ago
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ikonia_> his username / nick was the same guy
* Hobbsee thinsk he can plead his case in here.
<ikonia_> but yes I meant on Friday
<kenthomson> Hmm...?
<Hobbsee> kenthomson: right.  for all intents and purposes, #ubuntu-offtopic is where all random chatter, including OS talk, which is not #ubuntu support, is to go, okay?
<Hobbsee> havent you seen how busy it is in there?
<kenthomson> right!
<Hobbsee> you've been warned.
<Hobbsee> thankyou :)
* kenthomson shivers
<kenthomson> :)
* Hobbsee takes out the ban
* Hobbsee would have thought such things were common sense, but perhaps not
<kenthomson> Common sense is only common to people who have done-repeatedly done that particular thing in the past
<kenthomson> besides its not common sense for a tribal to look for food in the fridge if he gets hungry
<gnomefreak> its in the topic :)
<Hobbsee> people dont read topics, entry notices, etc.
<kenthomson> Moreover, common sense is layer upon layer of strong opinions that have been fed to you since childhood, and which at present occupy such a deep position in your mind subconscious mind, that you can't think out of the domain of it. You are infact a prisoner of your common sense, which is nothing but strongly-densely compacted layers of prejudice that are so deeply ingrained in your brain, that you can't question their credibility. Read Theory of Kn
<kenthomson> owledge to know better
<Hobbsee> dunno why - i mean, it might actually *help* them in getting what they want...
<kenthomson> And this is not pasting :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> kenthomson, its verry deep, but off topic ;P
<kenthomson> Finally, i was thinking that i was in a graveyard without a soul in site
<Hobbsee> then again, if i dont use common sense, i'm likely to do something stupid
<Hobbsee> i believe it's called "thinking outside the box" - i'ts a skill, and it's possible
<kenthomson> Hobbsee, you see, you are not able to think out of the domain of certain thoughts that you like to call common sense, when you say "if i dont use common sense..."
* ikonia_ would quit while ahead
<Hobbsee> then you just go into what's real, and what's imagination.
<Hobbsee> depends on the relationship between common sense and logic
<Kamping_Kaiser> ikonia_, its that common sense thing at work...
<kenthomson> Hobbsee, "thinking outside the box" refers to higher cognitive functions of the human brain that require focused attention and Random associations to produce something innovative, and "common sense"-as you like to term it, refers to lower brain functions, as-in derive from pure experience as in-the effects of gravity
<Hobbsee> see, you could theoretically get rid of common sense...but does that mean that you throw out logic as well?  if you throw out logic, you never come to any conclusions, and therefore die very quickly.
<ikonia_> please kill me
<Hobbsee> ikonia_: heh, yes
<Hobbsee> kenthomson: anyway, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kamping_Kaiser> ikonia_, i would, but i'm not an op ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ikonia_ was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (: nope, cant kill you sorry - can kick you though!)
<Hobbsee> :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> showoff :P
<ikonia_> I don't know the emote for the finger
<Hobbsee> haha
<kenthomson> hoa!
<Hobbsee> [23:55]  *** You have kicked ikonia_ from the channel (: nope, cant kill you sorry - can kick you though!).
<Hobbsee> if you didnt see
<ikonia_> Hobbsee not quite the same - although it did put me out of that conversation for a moment, which was a blessing
<ikonia_> so I'm still greatful
<Hobbsee> ikonia_: i could kickban too, if you prefer?  :P
<kenthomson> Hobbsee, is there somthing like kick -r <nick>
<ikonia_> not sure thats the route I'm looking for
<Hobbsee> depends what -r is for
<kenthomson> r=recursive
<Hobbsee> ikonia_: right.  there's remove too
<kenthomson> and i though i was talking to a ubuntu mod! :)
<kenthomson> *thought
<Hobbsee> your -r isnt necessarily a part of freenode syntax - it could mean anything
<Hobbsee> as in, kicking multiple people?
* Hobbsee wonders how one kicks recursively...kick person, kick yourself...
<kenthomson> kick person repeatedly only if another occurence/instance of the object of his corporeal/ethereal self is detected in the freenode servers :)
<Hobbsee> ah yeah.
* Hobbsee doesnt remember offhand how to do that
<Hobbsee> oh wait, there are 2 ways
<Hobbsee> there's something in chanserv, and if you keep banforwarding to the same channel, or an alias of the same channel, then it just gives up after 3 times
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Kamping_Kaiser upgrades his router
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b kenthomson!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* kenthomson was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (!#ubuntu-read-topic)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b kenthomson!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b kenthomson!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> and there was peace and quiet
<Kamping_Kaiser> or was there... :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b kenthomson!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> seems that #ubuntu-read-topic does *not* forward here
<Kamping_Kaiser> wouldnt that make the channels existance moot?
<Hobbsee> good point
<Kamping_Kaiser> mmm
<Hobbsee> bah.  troll
<Hobbsee> [Tue Feb 20 2007]  [00:02:30]  <kenthomson> and is this a way, you treat a fellow member?
<Hobbsee> [Tue Feb 20 2007]  [00:02:45]  <Hobbsee> oh darn, that didnt work
<Hobbsee> [Tue Feb 20 2007]  [00:03:12]  <kenthomson> You said this="Hobbsee wonders how one kicks recursively...kick person, kick yourself...", so i responded accordingly, and got kicked, or am i a guinea pig for your fantasies?
<Hobbsee> [Tue Feb 20 2007]  [00:03:25]  <Hobbsee> no, i was showing you it was possible
<Hobbsee> [Tue Feb 20 2007]  [00:03:27]  <Hobbsee> seeing as you asked
<Hobbsee> [Tue Feb 20 2007]  [00:04:53]  <Hobbsee> anyway, right now, i'm going to bed.  i'm not into arguing with you, and you havent chosen to go to #ubuntu-offtopic as requested, to discuss the matters which you want to discuss
<Hobbsee> [Tue Feb 20 2007]  [00:05:50]  <kenthomson> Alright! Being kicked around in the LInux world maybe increases your immunity to "more uglier CLI", so i talk it as that, and choose to leave
<Hobbsee> [Tue Feb 20 2007]  [00:05:50]  <kenthomson> &taje
<Hobbsee> [Tue Feb 20 2007]  [00:05:50]  <kenthomson> *take
<ikonia_> what happened to Ken ?
<LongPointyStick> he left
<ikonia_> I saw hobbes post a load of conversation
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> SportChick, you around?
<SportChick> yes sort of
<ikonia_> naughty person dccing code around
<SportChick> in hospital, but checking messages
<SportChick> @ PriceChild
<PriceChild> ikonia_, as in <Ben_Sprinkle>/<SalesChild> ?
<ikonia_> saleschild yes
<PriceChild> Ah ok
<PriceChild> sorry SportChick just thought I knew that person...
<PriceChild> SportChick, was a bit miffed at how he got klined :)
<PriceChild> ikonia_, pm?
<ikonia_> he was trying to send me naughty code
<ikonia_> yeah certainly
<ikonia_> ooho hang on
<ikonia_> I'm not a registered nick ans my nick is loggied in at home
<ikonia_> PriceChild did you get my message as my temp nick isn't registered
<SportChick> PriceChild: not sure but I think he was autoklined
<PriceChild> yeah
<PriceChild> I accept all pms ikonia_ :)
<PriceChild> Thanks SportChick :)
<effie_jayx> Hey
<effie_jayx> I need help
<effie_jayx> I am giving a talk in ubuntu-ve and some trolls just came in
<effie_jayx> some debianita trolls
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: are you on feisty?
<effie_jayx> I reallly need help
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, yeah? pm?
<effie_jayx> they are on #ubuntu-ve-clase
<gnomefreak> k
<effie_jayx> they are bureado and sortadi
<PriceChild> effie_jayx, In what way do you need help? You've got ops and Most of us don't speak the language...
<effie_jayx> golem and zamuro
<effie_jayx> just make a wrning sign or something
<effie_jayx> they are picking on us
<effie_jayx> for using ubuntu
<PriceChild> Is there anyone else around that speaks the language?
<effie_jayx> me
<gnomefreak> not me
<effie_jayx> and carlitos-ve
<PriceChild> I meant as in ops here...
<gnomefreak> i wouls say just kick them if they are trolling
<PriceChild> +1
<PriceChild> Its your talk
<gnomefreak> or call for the !ops in that channel
<effie_jayx> alfie_gayx sigui con la charla
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, its unregistered
<gnomefreak> charla is stupid?
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-ve is unreggistered?
<gnomefreak> seeing as it just made official loco team i would register it
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-ve is registered and effie_jayx is the contact so he should be level 30
<effie_jayx> I am
<effie_jayx> I wiil kick em
<gnomefreak> ban too IMHO
<effie_jayx> gnomefreak,  how do I register that channel
<effie_jayx> #ubuntu-ve-clase
<gnomefreak> effie_jayx: /msg chanserv register help   i cant remember the exact cs command :(
<gnomefreak> effie_jayx: i think it s/msg chanserv register #ubuntu-ve-clase
<gnomefreak> but dont remember exact command
<gnomefreak> effie_jayx: !staff might be of more help
<effie_jayx> something happened to mark on that channel
<effie_jayx> sabdfl that is
<PriceChild> /cs register #ubuntu-ve-clase some_password
<gnomefreak> wth is going on here :(
<effie_jayx> i did
<effie_jayx> mark left ...
<effie_jayx> sabdfl (n=sabdfl@ubuntu/member/pdpc.silver.sabdfl) ha abandonado #launchpad
<effie_jayx> some one
<effie_jayx> the nick is sortadi
<effie_jayx> hey guy keeps trolling me
<effie_jayx> i have already banned him
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> :S
<effie_jayx> so disapointing
<effie_jayx> should have been more malicious about this talk
<effie_jayx> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob or SportChick! I could use a bit of your time :)
<effie_jayx> there is a guy using mark's nick name
<PriceChild> (1 not l)
<effie_jayx> yeah
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  I want to close down the channel now
<effie_jayx> there is no need for #ubuntu-ve-clase
<PriceChild> register it then redirect it to #ubuntu-ve
<effie_jayx> how do I redirect
<effie_jayx> it is regitered
<PriceChild> I can't remember sorry :s
<PriceChild> but you might as well +m and tell people to go to main channel
<PriceChild> I'll figure it out one second..
<PriceChild> got it
<SportChick> effie_jayx: mark? did he get his nick bck?
<SportChick> back*
<PriceChild> SportChick, it was a 1 instead of an l
* PriceChild got annoyed when people started using PriceChi1d and pretending to be me
<effie_jayx> no
<LjL> register it as secondary and kill them if they do
<effie_jayx> SportChick,  it was horrible
<effie_jayx> I need help filing a report of what happened
<PriceChild> LjL, I have ;)
<effie_jayx> I want to teach a lesson here
* PriceChild runs
<PriceChild> Hope you get things sorted effie_jayx, bye :)
<SportChick> effie_jayx: send an email to staff@freenode.net with an explanation & logs
<GazzaK> PriceChild, did you figure out forwarding?
<PriceChild> GazzaK, yeah
<effie_jayx> Seeker`,  they are in spanish :S
<effie_jayx> SportChick,  they are in spanish
<GazzaK> PriceChild, tell me how then :-)
<PriceChild> GazzaK, I thought I did... ;)
<effie_jayx> so I might have to translate it
<SportChick> effie_jayx: we have spanish-speakers on staff
<SportChick> but a rough translation might speed up the process
<effie_jayx> SportChick,  I wil translate
<effie_jayx> :(
<SportChick> effie_jayx: so as I understand, MarkL was being impersonated by a mark1 (one)?
<effie_jayx> si
<effie_jayx> it was actually
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> sabdf1 instead of sabdfl
<effie_jayx> debianitas trolls came in and satrted asking bogus questions about the talk I was giving
<effie_jayx> on LoCo teams
<SportChick> ahhh
<SportChick> yes, I think given the circumstances, an email would be best
<effie_jayx> really trashed the channel
<effie_jayx> :(
<SportChick> effie_jayx: I'm sorry :( I've given the other staff a heads up to look for your email
<GazzaK> people can be so annoying
<effie_jayx> SportChick,  ok: :S
<GazzaK> I hate the way a couple, or even one saddo can ruin a serious channel
<SportChick> I am, unfortunately, not in a position to do much atm - I'm in hospital..just saw your call for staff when I checked in for messgaes
<effie_jayx> SportChick,  no problem
<effie_jayx> SportChick,  I will file the email...
<SportChick> ty effie_jayx
<effie_jayx> no no no SportChick  thank you...
<effie_jayx> ok
<effie_jayx> I have a guy doing evasive banning
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  I really need you help
<effie_jayx> :(
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  are you around
<effie_jayx> nixternal, you perhaps?
<nixternal> I am here
<effie_jayx> I need help
<nixternal> ahh, I can't do anything though, sorry
<effie_jayx> nixternal,  ok
<effie_jayx> :(
<effie_jayx> I have a recurring troll
<nixternal> I am on the team, just no powah
<nixternal> effie_jayx: what channel are you having issues with?
<effie_jayx> #ubuntu-ve
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> ya, I definitely can't help there
<nixternal> sorry :(
<effie_jayx> LjL,  can yo help
<effie_jayx> I need help with a troll in the chanel
<LjL> what with
<LjL> ban them?
<LjL> which channel, anyway? es?
<effie_jayx> LjL,  #ubuntu-ve
<effie_jayx> hey are doing evasive banning
<LjL> effie_jayx: if there's enough changes in the "evasion", there's little one can do, besides banning each instances
<effie_jayx> I did
<effie_jayx> and he got tired
<effie_jayx> he pm me
<effie_jayx> and started trash talking even more...
<LjL> use /silence for that
<LjL> even if a staffer were here, i suppose they couldn't care less about k-lines if they're connecting from proxies
<effie_jayx> ok
<effie_jayx> I wil silence :D
<effie_jayx> LjL,  thank you... very helpful
<GazzaK> where is -ve then?
<gnomefreak> veneswilia
<gnomefreak> only spelled right
<gnomefreak> central/south america
<gnomefreak> Seveas: can you enable @schedule in #ubuntu-mozillateam?
<PriceChild> How's it going effie_jayx ?
<effie_jayx> I have another talk in 30 minutes
<PriceChild> #ubuntu-ve?
<gnomefreak> wtf
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, cgriirc's from #ubuntu are forwarded here
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, obviously for good reason judging by this guy's join/parts ;)
<gnomefreak> same person joining and quiting
<gnomefreak> lol
* gnomefreak beat totem :)
<JanPrax> Umm... Topic says support is in #ubuntu, but that room forwards here... little confused
<PriceChild> JanPrax, You're using cgi-irc which is blocked in #ubuntu
* PriceChild tries to remember the factoid
<JanPrax> ahh. Stupid firewalls at my office block regular IRC
<PriceChild> !tor
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<PriceChild> I reccomend getting yourself a cloak or ssh tunneling somewhere
<JanPrax> Good idea.
<JanPrax> Thanks Price
* JanPrax goes to yell at the network guys again
<Seveas> gnomefreak, sure
<gnomefreak> ty Seveas
<Seveas> @config channel #ubuntu-meeting plugins.webcal.url
<Ubugtu> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event/ical
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  I need help
<Seveas> @config channel #ubuntu-mozillateam plugins.webcal.url http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event/ical
<Seveas> effie_jayx, with what?
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  in a little while :D
<PriceChild> !tor > bjoern__1 (Please see the pm from ubotu)
<Nitrogen> can someone help me, I have a GRUB Question
<Nitrogen> IS there anyone there?
<PriceChild> Nitrogen, #ubuntu for support please... although let me check why you've arrived here
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<PriceChild> Seveas, https://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/ is down?
<Seveas> PriceChild, it was for a sceond
<Seveas> restarted apache
<PriceChild> I still can't get on...
<Seveas> hit stop and refresh
<PriceChild> I've cleared cache
<PriceChild> and refreshed
<PriceChild> ctrl+f5 etc.
<Seveas> wfm
<PriceChild> ubuntu-nl.org is fine
* PriceChild hasn't a clue if its the same server but just saying :)
<ikonia> any chance someone could step in and stop the users quinten and rio name calling
<Seveas> PriceChild, it is but apache is playing up
<PriceChild> Hehe :)
<Seveas> anybody here an apache guru?
<PriceChild> I'm sure you'll fix it :)
<ikonia> Seveas: I maybe able to help a little
<ikonia> I've done reasonable work with it
<Seveas> PriceChild, I'm not :/
<PriceChild> shock horror :O
<ikonia> Seveas: explain breifly and I'll see if I know enough
<Seveas> ikonia, basically my browser keeps displaying 'Connecting to ...' for far too long, as well as 'waiting for...'
<Seveas> first I expected reverse dns to be slow but it's not
<ikonia> so apache is taking a long time to respond
<Seveas> yeah
<ikonia> Seveas: have you tailed the access log on apache to see if its the processing or the initial connection to see whats slow
<PriceChild> On my screen it flat out fails... doesn't wait at all
<ikonia> eg: you hit "go" does it get the hit then take ages to display - or does it take ages to get the hit
<PriceChild> Ah no now its starting to take ages
<Seveas> ikonia, the hit takes ages to display now
<Seveas> in the logs as well
<Seveas> that's why I thought reverse dns on the server was broken
<ikonia> if you telnet to the server on 80 and just do a get how quick is it to respond
<PriceChild> woooo I'm in...
<PriceChild> all is good now Seveas
<ikonia> its just started working a full pace ?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> his request just was seen
<Seveas> it's taking f*ing ages still
<ikonia> which server is it (am I allowed to ask ?)
<Amaranth> restart :)
<Seveas> Amaranth, did that
<Seveas> ikonia, www.ubuntu-nl.org
<ikonia> ok - here is an interesting symptom. if I telnet to port 80 on it, the apahce process takes the connection straight away - if I do a get it takes AGES to render the page
<ikonia> anything in the error log ?
<Seveas> ikonia, nothing interesting
<Seveas> I disabled ipv6 now, rebooting server (can't modprobe -r it)
<Seveas> bots will be down
<ikonia> go for it
<Seveas> (and back automatically after reboot)
<PriceChild> Seveas, any chance of ghosting ubotu quickly?
<LjL> reboot? wow
<LjL> 14 seconds reboot
<Seveas> PriceChild, ghosting?
<Seveas> server is back on line
<PriceChild> Seveas, someone nick'd it in #ubuntuforums :(
<LjL> ah, right
<Amaranth> moron moron took the nick
<LjL> so it wasn't a 14 seconds reboot
<LjL> it did look a *bit* too fast...
<ikonia> its back
<apokryphos> supybots are meant to automatically ghost
<ikonia> apache responded quick
<Seveas> yeah
<apokryphos> as least my one does
<Seveas> supybots ghost
<PriceChild> apokryphos, yeah but its always fun done yourself :P
<ikonia> much faster response
<Seveas> nope, server is still dog slow
<Seveas> what the fuck is apache doing?
<ikonia> yup gone very slow
<ikonia> hang on -
<apokryphos> honestly, I think we can very easily get a shiny free server especially for ubotu from Canonical ;-)
<ikonia> Seveas: can you see me in the error log , I've just requested "indes.html"
<ikonia> wow - its running REALLY slow
<ikonia> now it seems super fast
<Seveas> i reduced the number of spare servers in apache2.conf and restarted it
<Seveas> seems to work
<ikonia> thats a massive change
<Seveas> ah, there we fucking go again
<ikonia> but unless your shy on memory that shouldn't make a difference
<ikonia> yup, super slow
<Seveas> wtf is this
<ikonia> Seveas: I assume your fine on memory
<Seveas> i am
<Seveas> and more than enough b/w to spare
<ikonia> yeah, it doesn't behave like BW problems
<ikonia> now its quick again
<ikonia> how strange
<PriceChild> Not the bots affecting it by any chance?
<Seveas> it behaves like router problems at the colo provider
<ikonia> Seveas: is there any load balancing
<ikonia> or vips
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> vip?
<Seveas> as in virtual ip?
<ikonia> virtual ip
<ikonia> yeah
<Seveas> yup, 3 ips on one nic
<ikonia> but thats nothing to do with load balancing
<Seveas> no
<ikonia> just standard vips
<Seveas> ah feck
<Seveas> hotsanic has been dead for a month
<ikonia> hotsanic ?
<Seveas> monitoring software
<ikonia> ah
<LjL> why does that sound like it were an anagram of "satanic"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu74> need help
<ubuntu74> A have ubuntu base
<ubuntu74> how to install gnome desktop
<Seeker`> ubuntu74:
<Seeker`> ubuntu74: #ubuntu is the support channel, but i dont think you can join there if you are connected through a  gateway
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveaz]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu74> k
<PriceChild> !tor > ubuntu74
<nalioth> PriceChild: um, he's not using tor.
<PriceChild> nalioth, but the facoid mentions cgi::irc
<PriceChild> and there's nothing specific to cgi::irc is there?
<Seveas> !proxy is <alias> tor
<PriceChild> I could make one...
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Seveas said: !proxy is <alias> tor
<Seveas> @login
<Seveas> !proxy is <alias> tor
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Seveas said: !proxy is <alias> tor
<Seveas> %login
<Seveas> !proxy is <alias> tor
<ubotu> Factoid 'tor' does not exist
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> !-tor
<ubotu> tor-#ubuntu-ops has no aliases - added by ompaul on 2006-08-01 15:49:28
<ubotu> tor-#ubuntu-ops-also has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-08-18 23:36:27
<PriceChild> tor-#ubuntu-ops
<Seveas> !proxy is <alias> tor-#ubuntu-ops
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !proy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<Seveas> !proxy-also is <alias> tor-#ubuntu-ops-also
<Seveas> woo
<Seveas> !proxy
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Seveas> ok.bot broken
<PriceChild> not so woo :(
<nalioth> quite.
* Seveas hides
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<PriceChild> Seveas, you're rubbish today! :)
<Seveas> LALALALALALALLALALALICANTHEARYOULALALALALLALALA
<ompaul> PriceChild, and tomorrow you will feel his wrath
<Seveas> tomorrow?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/pricechild]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+d Joseph?Price]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b pricechild!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!n=pricechi@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!n=pricechi@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b pricechild!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/pricechild]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-d Joseph?Price]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> wb
<PriceChild> Thankyou :)
<PriceChild> You can come back to forums now :P
<PriceChild> grr... you weren't removed...
<PriceChild> I could swear your script used to kickban people on a /cs b nick......
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SVI]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> now it just seems to ban but not remove.... Is this maybe a feisty issue?
<Seveas> PriceChild, kb
<Seveas> b is ban
<PriceChild> It wasn't always like that was it?
<PriceChild> Am I going mad? :)
<Seveas> you are
<PriceChild> :(
<Seveas> it always was like that
<PriceChild> hehe ok
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> way too much kick banning going on
<GazzaK> yeah, I wish there were silent bans
<Amaranth> %whoami
<ubotu> Amaranth
<Amaranth> !test is foo
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Amaranth said: !test is foo
<Amaranth> really? still no access? :(
<PriceChild> Amaranth, have you used login?
<Amaranth> it knows who am i...
<Amaranth> err, who i am
<nalioth> Amaranth: seveas changed up a lot of stuff, didn't you get the email?
<Amaranth> yeah, i got it
<Amaranth> i don't have to login to be identified
<LjL> ftr, i'm going to the alps tomorrow. i have a computer, but dialup is expensive, so i guess i won't be online very much until next monday
<tsmithe> lucky you :'(
<tsmithe> skiing?
<LjL> hopefully
<LjL> not very much snow around i'm afraid
<GazzaK> be careful then, no broken bones please
<GazzaK> but have fun :-)
<LjL> i'll try :P i'm more afraid of the other skiers than of myself though, tbh. and if there isn't snow... well, i have my Amiga there, i'll play winter games :P
<PriceChild> lol
<tsmithe> i'm green, green i say, with envy
<LjL> well i live close to the mountains... if i want to go to the seaside, for instance, i have to go hundreds of kilometers. nobody can have everything :P
<LjL> what's for sure is that, skiing or not, this city gets oppressive after a while
<GazzaK> I live close to the coast, shame it's full of east london types in the summer, otherwise it'd be nice
<tonyyarusso> I live in the middle of a continent.  A flat continent.  It's a couple thousand miles to mountains and a few thousand to sea :P
<tonyyarusso> But we have lakes, so pbbtth!
<GazzaK> lakes, nah, they are puddles
<tonyyarusso> GazzaK: Maybe if you're from Texas or some other silly place.
<tsmithe> he quit ;)
<tsmithe> and he's from england :P
<effie_jayx> tsmithe,  some fight today huh?
<effie_jayx> :D
<tsmithe> yeah :P
<effie_jayx> I feel relaxed now..
<tsmithe> phew!
* tsmithe missed the second talk
<tsmithe> did it go ok?
<effie_jayx> yes
<tsmithe> good
<effie_jayx> it went rather smooth
<tsmithe> cool!
<tsmithe> not expecting it to be smooth, eh?
<effie_jayx> not at all
<tsmithe> :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* tsmithe runs away from the long pointy stick
* Hobbsee attacks tsmithe with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<PriceChild> :)
<tsmithe> noooo! i thought i was safe!
<Hobbsee> you're never safe.
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  :P
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-20
<Hobbsee> hey effie_jayx!
* effie_jayx runs faster then tsmithe  from the stick of DOOM
<LjL> why do i always have seconds of lag when these things happen
* Hobbsee does too
<LjL> mc44: congrats, you made it :P
<mc44> woO!
<tonyyarusso> to?
<mc44> tonyyarusso: some scoundrel using my nick :)
<tonyyarusso> mc44: Aaah.  Good.
<emet> hi
<emet> my router is fine
<PriceChild> LjL, ping ^
<Hobbsee> [11:08]  [CTCP]  Received CTCP-ERRMSG reply from emet2: Sorry, your DCC SEND request can't be satisfied: Invalid port number
<Hobbsee> neat
<PriceChild> Hehe :)
<Hobbsee> emet2: fixed, you can rejoin now :)
<LjL> Hobbsee: some clients send that yep, not sure which
<nalioth> holy highlights, batman
<LjL> kvirc i guess from his idents ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<emet2> thanks
<Hobbsee> morning nalioth
<nalioth> hi Hobbsee
<emet2> anyone here know how to get PEAP working on Ubuntu
<LjL> this is not a support channel sorry
<emet2> k
<nalioth> emet2: please join #ubuntu
<effie_jayx> hey nalioth
<nalioth> hi effie_jayx
<emet2> hey guys you can make !peap point to "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworkOfUniversityOfMaastricht"
<emet2> show you how to get PEAP authentication to work with wifi which alot of universities have going on
<maddash> Hobbsee: why'd you ban elkbuntu?
<Hobbsee> maddash: because i could?  namely as she kicked me :P
<maddash> Hobbsee: isn't that an abuse of privilege?
<Hobbsee> maybe
<Hobbsee> she does have ops
<Hobbsee> hence, can unban herself
<PriceChild> :s
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<LjL> if you see fit to unban linux_kid later... feel free, i'm going to bed now. he just asked for it really.
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  do I really have to have to file a report on the incident this afternoon
<effie_jayx> ?
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  you around?
* Hobbsee wonders...report on incident?
<nixternal> nalioth or rob:  chanserv is spamming my channel with notices when I edit settings, i.e., add/remove people from access
<nixternal> nalioth: I remember we had this problem before
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<PuMpErNiCkLe> test
<Madpilot> Mrh?
<nixternal> Mrh?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mrh?
<effie_jayx> Mrh?
<Madpilot> was in the middle of playing Urban Dead when PuMpErNiCkLe posted, so it seemed like a good thing to say in reply :)
<Amaranth> Mrh?
<Amaranth> (late)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> It's what the zombies in Urban Dead say. Generally just before they eat your brainzzzzz
<PuMpErNiCkLe> brainzzzzz
* PuMpErNiCkLe just rampaged through FFA on a few Nexuiz servers
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I gained enlightenment while doing so.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Thus, before going to bed, I pass on these words of wisdom:
<PuMpErNiCkLe> boom headshot
<Madpilot> headshot is good. it knocks the zombies down, and lets you keep your tasty brainzzz in your head a while longer
<Amaranth> I tried to buy a Wii today
<Amaranth> Still sold out everywhere
<Amaranth> All the stores said they sell out hours after they get a new shipment
<Amaranth> at the first one they had the box sitting there so assuming they had one so i got in line with twilight princess and an extra controller
<Madpilot> empty box?
<Amaranth> yep
<Amaranth> i was so depressed
<Madpilot> evil trick
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> 18:24 DCC received CTCP SEND with invalid parameters from FartingLady
<mneptok> why do i keep missing her?!
<mneptok> she sounds SO hot!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> do people not understand the words "family friendly" ???
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> hmmm?
<GazzaK> hmmm?
<GazzaK> mneptok, what is it with possible trolls on #ubuntu-offtopic
<mneptok> dunno. but i'll watch when/as i can
<GazzaK> told you...  that user seems a bit, erm, unstable?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> we should rename #ubuntu-offtopic to #gunsgunsandmoreguns
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ardchoille> I just noticed __max_ i=xXx@seduce-and-destroy.com has joined #ubuntu
<ardchoille> His host looks suspicious to me.. whois has no match for it.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jucato said: no mplayer-also is <reply> For Codecs try !codecs
<Jucato> bah
<Seveas> !mplayer is also For codecs try !codecs
<ubotu> But mplayer-also already means something else!
<Seveas> !mplayer-also
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs
<Seveas> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<Seveas> that factoid is f*ed up :)
<Jucato> Seveas: <ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips. <--- I changed it. that page doesn't exist (anymore) :)
<mneptok> ubotu forget !mplayer
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, mneptok said: ubotu forget !mplayer
<mneptok> of for f's sake ...
<Seveas> mneptok, try %login :)
<mneptok> ubotu forget !mplayer
<ubotu> I know nothing about !mplayer yet, mneptok
<mneptok> good boy
<Seveas> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<Seveas> :p
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs
* GazzaK pets the bot
<Jucato> er. the one I changed was !mplayer-also
<Seveas> !forget mplayr-also
<ubotu> I know nothing about mplayr-also yet, Seveas
<Seveas> !forget mplayer-also
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Seveas
<Jucato> :)
<mneptok> ubotu, fuggedahbowdit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuggedahbowdit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !no mplayer is a media player. It resides in th mutiverse repository an can asily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<Seveas> !no mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository an can asily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<mneptok> obviously this bot has spent no time in a New Jersef mafia family.
<Seveas> %admin ignore add mneptok
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> HAH!
<mneptok> !hump_me!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hump_me! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GazzaK> !life_the_universe_and_everything
<mneptok> !42
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 42 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !no mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<ubotu> I'll remember that Jucato
<PriceChild> !proxy | Guest342
<ubotu> Guest342: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> is it a full moon tonight?
<Hobbsee> not sure
<elkbuntu> a new batch of weirdos seem to have found their way to -offotpic
<Hobbsee> dont think so
<Hobbsee> ugh
<elkbuntu> why does it have to be against the CoC to kb people who are simply annoying?
<Hobbsee> haha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> where the heck did these people come from?
<GazzaK> elkbuntu, I've got ideas, but it's rude
<elkbuntu> so long as they ideas supported by factual information
<elkbuntu> the whole three of them are all in: #ubuntu-offtopic #archlinux ##windows #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> none of them are registered
<GazzaK> gline them all
<elkbuntu> the point of which being?
<elkbuntu> they have not actually done anything wrong. they're just annoying
<GazzaK> yeah, I'm not being serious
<SportChick> elkbuntu: something up?
<elkbuntu> SportChick, bad mood + annoying newcomers to -offtopic. nothing that warrants action
<SportChick> elkbuntu: I'm fairly limited atm, but I'll try to keep an eye on them...wanna give me the names?
<elkbuntu> steelersfan, youth_in_asia, wootcakes
<SportChick> a few oddballs in #archlinux too :)
<elkbuntu> well.. all three are in there and ##windows
<elkbuntu> i believe HentaiXP/TechSalvager might be to blame for them
<SportChick> yeah I joined each channel (was alrady in #ubuntu though)
<elkbuntu> heh, youth_in_asia seems to try latch onto anything that shows female traits. picked myrtti before because she knew stuff about agatha christie, now he's gone for you presumably because of your nick
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<SportChick> don't worry... I'm not :)
<elkbuntu> not worried or not female?
<SportChick> hehe, not worried
<SportChick> *definitely* female :)
<PriceChild> lol
<elkbuntu> im not worried. however some of our regulars do get quite perturbed at the behaviour. myrtti and lynoure both get irritated
* PriceChild mutters something about girls not existing on the interwebs
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<SportChick> I posted to my blog after one of my first experiences straying off one of my standard channels
<elkbuntu> im sure sportchick has seen the girls on the interweb site/article
<PriceChild> :)
<SportChick> oh yeah
<Hobbsee> lol...yep
<SportChick> I'm not sure what the date of my post was, but if you look at http://www.kirkanddonna.com/donna/ and click on the irc/internet category,you'll see an actual exchange that occurred (names changed) and a comment by one of the perpetrators
<Hobbsee> heh...crazy
<Hobbsee> http://www.kirkanddonna.com/donna/2006/09/girls-internet.htm
* PriceChild gives up trying to find the category
<SportChick> hobbsee++
<Hobbsee> search for irc.
<Hobbsee> easy
<PriceChild> aha
<elkbuntu> this was in #ubuntu?!
<PriceChild> It can't have been?!
<SportChick> I think I said what channel...it's been a while ago now
<SportChick> last fall/winter
<elkbuntu> well you dont say the channel name, but this is intact --> Sep 27 22:19:54 hotbabe892 One of you manly guys want to help little 'ol me with some Ubuntu? ;);)
<SportChick> hehe
<SportChick> I could search my logs for it but it would take a while
<SportChick> look at the comment...it might give a hint, don't remember now
<PriceChild> I'ev got it...
<PriceChild> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-2006-09-28.html
<PriceChild> 7:19
<PriceChild> It was in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> haha
<elkbuntu> arrenlex is a weirdo anyway
<PriceChild> He kept helping people using "hotbabe892" afterwards....
<PriceChild> someone says thankyou.... "no problem cutie"
<SportChick> hehe
* PriceChild puts it away
<SportChick> the funny thing is...
<SportChick> I had been on the channel for days...it was a rejoin after a netsplit or a disconnect
<SportChick> wasn't even talking
<elkbuntu> hehe. i've developed immunity to this sort of thing anyway. i used to text rpg, which of course is also a predominently male activity. i got to lesser goddess rank in immortality, and a number of us concluded that i was like the first real female in a *long* time to get to the level i got to without having a 'relationship' with the implementor
<PriceChild> haha
<SportChick> ah, elkbuntu, so you are a gal?
<elkbuntu> indeed i am
<SportChick> ^5
<pleia2> heh, I started to develop an immunity to it too, until two of my good female friends completely left FOSS after getting involved with IRC and Mailing Lists that they found insulting, it sucked, they were really talented :(
<Seeker`> OMG! girls! :P
<elkbuntu> SportChick, if you're still using ubuntu, #ubuntu-women may interest you ;)
<SportChick> elkbuntu: don't ask what OS I'm on:)
<SportChick> elkbuntu: stop by my channel sometime...trying to up the estrogen content :)
<elkbuntu> pleia2, we need to work on getting myrtti and lynoure (back) into u-w too
<pleia2> elkbuntu: elkbuntu I think getting Myrtti back will be tough, it's a pretty quiet channel and she didn't like that much
<pleia2> but I don't think Lynoure was ever a regular
<elkbuntu> statistically, of ubuntu irc users, there should be at least 200 women to recruit
<PriceChild> out of 8 million? 8-)
<SportChick> heh
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, in the following string, identify the key word: ubuntu irc users
<PriceChild> Sorry :)
<elkbuntu> :
* PriceChild will be quiet now
<PriceChild> Looks like another one just joined -offtopic
<elkbuntu> clone
<PriceChild> who of?
<elkbuntu> youth-in-asia
<PriceChild> hehe DBO :)
<DBO> give him a couple 30 minutes to go somewhere else
<elkbuntu> one down
<elkbuntu> DBO, youth_in_asia/euthanasia and wootcakes are part of the cohort
<DBO> yeah I know but I only got one on dumbness right now
<PriceChild> haha he rejoined wondering why he can't speak
<elkbuntu> i believe we blame hentaixp/techsalvager or whatever for their presence, since they all seem to know him, so hes also on the watchlist
<DBO> well that will about cover that
<PriceChild> hehe /me loves /cs l
<DBO> /cs l  ?
<Mez> chanserv.py
<Mez> :D
<PriceChild> the l is for lart
<DBO> is that what you just did mez?
<Mez> yes
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/pricechild]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+d Joseph?Price]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b pricechild!*@*]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!n=pricechi@*]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> wow thats awesome
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!n=pricechi@*]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b pricechild!*@*]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/pricechild]  by DBO
<Mez> DBO: now do /cs unban pricechild
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-d Joseph?Price]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> :)
<DBO> =)
<DBO> my standard target =)
<PriceChild> "new" standard target
<Mez> ;)
* Mez leaves one ban in place
<DBO> my mute?
<Mez> stellers*
<GazzaK> how long does a channel have to sit till it can be claimed?
<PriceChild> I think its 120 days without a guy on access entering
<PriceChild> -ChanServ- If no one on a channel's ACCESS list enters the
<PriceChild> -ChanServ- channel within 120 days, the channel will be
<PriceChild> -ChanServ- considered expired and may be dropped.
<PriceChild> /cs help register
<GazzaK> how many weeks is that
<GazzaK> 17 and a bit, damn
<GazzaK> the admin has not been on for 11 weeks
<SportChick> 4 months, or 17 weeks & 1 day
<Seveas> which channel?
<GazzaK> this is #colchester-lug btw PriceChild, I'm the new lugmaster for it, thanks to popey
<PriceChild> woo :)
* GazzaK is doing all he can to be a better linux geek (since I cannot code to save my life)  membership will be mine!
<PriceChild> GazzaK, but  enragedchip  has been on within 5 weeks
<Mez> GazzaK, hmmless...
<Mez> I just did a lug channel takeover
<GazzaK> since I already jumped through hoops to take over the dead colchester.lug.org.uk and this channel is referenced/connected to that lug, then it's a bit like erm useless not having control of it too
<GazzaK> nalioth_, can I bribe you a bit with cookies?
<popey> you jumped through hoops!?
<popey> you should see what I did! :)
<GazzaK> hehe
<GazzaK> you are lovely popey
<popey> {(}
<GazzaK> lol
<Seeker`> {(}?
* GazzaK runs off outside to cool down a bit
<GazzaK> Seeker`, like a xxx
<PriceChild> hentaixp has appeared...
<GazzaK> he is normally in ##windows
<PriceChild> GazzaK, yeah its just he knew the fools that were around earlier
<GazzaK> thats because they all play in ##windows
* Seeker` cant quite believe the level of rubbish in #offtopic
<GazzaK> yeah, i'm kinda ignoring it today, too much
<Seeker`> although most of it is coming from wootcakes
<armadill0> Hi, I was banned from #ubuntu.  I believe I was being effected by a DCC exploit and I'd like to see if I have corrected the problem.
<PriceChild> Hey armadill0
<armadill0> PriceChild: Hi, I hope I'm good to go now
<PriceChild> I'm sorry I don't personally have the access in #ubuntu to remove your ban so you'll have to be patient for another op
<armadill0> PriceChild, oh ok.  I'll keep trying
<PriceChild> armadill0, yeah we have to test you first before we let you in :)
<armadill0> PriceChild, thats fine.  I understand
* PriceChild forgets how to test :P
<armadill0> Hmmm, well I can 't click accept, nothing happens
<armadill0> I also can't click abort
<armadill0> Not sure if this is a pass or a fail, lol
<PriceChild> armadill0, nah i've remembered sorry
<PriceChild> armadill0, #pricechild please
<armadill0> #pricechild
<PriceChild> /j #pricechild
<PriceChild> armadill0, looks clean if someone's around to unban him quickly
<armadill0> PriceChild: woohoo!
<PriceChild> Seveas, ^
<armadill0> PriceChild: "We are now part of the tribe"
<Seveas> PriceChild, ?
<PriceChild> Seveas, could you test/unban armadill0 pleasieweasie?
<PriceChild> I saw you active in #ubuntu so poked you :P
<Seveas> seems to work
<armadill0> I see a moo
<PriceChild> Hope that was ok.
<Seveas> yeah
<armadill0> ok great
<Seveas> --- Seveas removes ban on armadill0!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic
<armadill0> Seveas: Thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v fdoving]  by ChanServ
<Centaur5> Yesterday I was told that I needed to change the port that I connect to this server on because of an exploit so I did but now I need to be allowed to auto join ubuntu.
<apokryphos> Centaur5: ok, you're good to go
<apokryphos> you can join #ubuntu directly now
<Centaur5> alright, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-21
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> Seveas, ping
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Mez> w00t
<Mez> they finally have sort of the mode i wanted for -classrooom
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  ping
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: pong
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  can I pm you about some advice regarding op in a channel?
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: sure
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> nalioth or rob:  18:41 CST I received around 50 CTCP D C C Pings by Jew*, which channel they came from I don't see, just wondering if you guys caught anything earlier
<tonyyarusso> No !seen?
<coffee-mug> hey, can I do the dcc test?
<tonyyarusso> coffee-mug: Sure.  Join ##tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> coffee-mug: Looks fine - you should be all set.
<coffee-mug> cool
<coffee-mug> thanks
<nalioth> @lart 37 tonyyarusso
* Ubugtu shows tonyyarusso a photo of mneptok
* tonyyarusso runs screaming
* nalioth runs tor
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<jughead> can I get tested to make sure I am connected correctly?
<nalioth> jughead: join #moderataion please
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvyrzQldOKE
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> !test
<elkbuntu> bah freenode sucks. i have to leave +m channels to be able to /nick
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, for the record, if you post flamebait, i'll call it so. if quinn was to get wind of the comment, she'd likely be rightfully peeved. you may not have intended this, however flamebaiting is not always intentional.
<Amaranth> why would she?
<elkbuntu> that in a public channel, you were inviting people to laugh about her being the maintainer of something she was the maintainer of?
<Amaranth> uh, no
<Amaranth> i'm asking them if they find it amusing that she is still listed as the maintainer after the package switched from compiz-quinn to compiz
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, it's not like its your right to play out your little rivalries in a public channel with poorly disguised chastising.
<Amaranth> rivalries? i would have made the same comment if i was a beryl person
<Amaranth> It's not my fault you don't understand what I mean.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PuMpErNiCkLe]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> mneptok, he/she is back in #ubuntuforums swearing again...
<GazzaK> 9:56 uk time - elcasey> why is my dad watching the news at 5am? I'm the drunk shit here!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v kgoetz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<aantn> #ubuntu
<aantn> hello
<Mez> hello aantn
<aantn> is this right channel for ubuntu support?
<aantn> at the top it says that this is only for operator/abuse
<GazzaK> aantn, type "/join #ubuntu"
<GazzaK> not the " obviously
<aantn> ok
<aantn> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> GazzaK: please advise folks they can't join #ubuntu from cgi-irc gateways
<GazzaK> is that like tor
<GazzaK> nalioth, will do, sorry for that
<nalioth> GazzaK: most people who arrive here thinking it is #ubuntu have a) been sent here due to their router dysfunctions or b) are using tor/cgi/other anonymous gateway
<GazzaK> okay, understood
<GazzaK> the router ones, I thought they went to a different channel?
<GazzaK> but yeah, sorry did not realise the cgi-irc bit, oops
<nalioth> yes, the router exploit victims do go to a different channel
<nalioth> eventually they end up here
<Mez> nalioth, hey :D
<Mez> nalioth, you have access to the GCF stuff right ?
<nalioth> i do
<Mez> nalioth, can you transfer #colchester-lug to gazzak - he gothis GCF approved yesterday
<nalioth> GazzaK: where is your voice?
<GazzaK> my voice?
<nalioth> GazzaK: why is mez asking me something for you?
<GazzaK> Mez said he'd help me out yesterday
<Mez> nalioth, because he asked me to poke a staffer earlier :D
<Mez> and then I noticed you're around and GazzaK hadn't poked you
<GazzaK> now that just sounds really rude
<GazzaK> I was doing work :(
<GazzaK> and also I really don't want to harrass anyone, something which is important to me might not be important to them...
<nalioth> GazzaK: it is too late, i've been harassed
<GazzaK> sorry then
* Mez likes harrassing nalioth 
<Mez> cause nalioth is uber
<GazzaK> problem with harrassment, is that if you are the one wanting help, they might decide not to help, eh Mez :p
<Mez> GazzaK, which is why I only use a gentle harrasment
<Mez> cause I &heart; nalioth
<GazzaK> I must admit to being well impressed with nalioth
* GazzaK sucks up a bit more :p
<nalioth>  /me reverses the polarity on the vacuum
* Mez giggles
<Mez> nah, nalioths our friendly neighbourhood uberstaffer
<GazzaK> thanks nalioth
* Mez hands nalioth "special" cookies
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<tritium> Um, what's going on?  +q bans aren't working in #ubuntu
<tritium> danielle, Jochus are examples
<Seveas> tritium, you're opped and the channel is on +z
<tonyyarusso> tritium: They are.  See the +z
<Seveas> so you see them,but noone else
* tritium is not familiar with +z
<tritium> Ah, thanks ;)
<Seveas> nalioth, prod
<nalioth> Seveas: poke
<Seveas> nalioth, pm
* nalioth looks out
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, sparrw said: ubotu: no, webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu, and no viable alternatives replace it.  :(
<PriceChild> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  need some help in #ubuntu-ve
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  can I clue you in?
<Mez> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> !info sun-java5-jre edgy-backports
<ubotu> Package sun-java5-jre does not exist in edgy-backports
<PriceChild> !info sun-java6-jre edgy-backports
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-0ubuntu1~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 6174 kB, installed size 14144 kB
<PriceChild> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<PriceChild> !no java is <reply> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<PriceChild> Why do I not need to log into ubotu to change things?
<tonyyarusso> b/c it hasn't crashed since you last logged in?
<PriceChild> Hmm ok :)
<PriceChild> btw Does anyone else find the join/parts in #ubuntu VERY dodgy?
<PriceChild> I'm getting random messages off of some of them too...
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: relay the msgs please.
<PriceChild> They're just saying "a"
<PriceChild> I think something's about to happen 8-)
<tonyyarusso> We've had issues with nearby IP ranges before.
<PriceChild> They're getting less and less time inbetween too
<PriceChild> 85.101.112.104
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> nicks and IPs?
<PriceChild> Hehe sorry I've closed them all.... I'll give them out again when the continue
<PriceChild> They all seem to be 85's
<tonyyarusso> and 88 prolly
<PriceChild> The Klining has started
<PriceChild> * eretna (n=bomba^^c@85.98.168.228) has joined #ubuntu
<PriceChild> * eretna has quit (K-lined)
<tonyyarusso> Good.
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: numist is staff on duty - you can tell them any info you have
<PriceChild> Well I don't have any info really :)
<tonyyarusso> if/when you do :)
<tonyyarusso> Did +r - we'll see what happens.
<PriceChild> For!e^^alper@85.99.137.41
* PriceChild heads into -unregged
<PriceChild> haha I think its stopped straight away...
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Do you have a script for greeting in unregged?
<PriceChild> Nope
<PriceChild> I've just got nothing currently better to do
* tonyyarusso ponders writing one
<tonyyarusso> cool
<tonyyarusso> thanks
<PriceChild> hehe is it really worth it?
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, take the +r off again and see if the join/parters come back
<PriceChild> we're just getting the innocents again now
<tonyyarusso> 'k
* PriceChild wont' clear -unregged yet
<PriceChild> That seems ok :)
* PriceChild clears -unregged
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, they've started again
<PriceChild> +r and I'll go poke someone on staff?
<tonyyarusso> Yeah
<tonyyarusso> Stupid buggers - some of us have work to do..
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> !tor | nhy
<ubotu> nhy: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, you're going to love this....
<PriceChild> <numist> yep, we're on them.  by the way, whatever you do, don't msg a staffer today with just the letter a ;)
<tonyyarusso> hahaha
<tonyyarusso> Always good to see staff with a sense of humour.
<PriceChild> The thing is... its so obviously true too :)
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, numist says keep the +r on... they're hoping to catch some in #ubuntu-unregged :)
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: will do.
* tsmithe is curious what +r means
<PriceChild> !mode | tsmithe
<ubotu> tsmithe: There are many different channel and user modes on Freenode (see !freenode). Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<tsmithe> PriceChild, yes. i know about that
<tsmithe> i was actually hoping you'd explain
<tsmithe> but no - i'll go look it up for myself
<tsmithe> :P
* tsmithe even got that added!
<PriceChild> tsmithe, it was already as umode... I just forgot :P
<tsmithe> haha
<tsmithe> !search mode
<ubotu> Found: winmodem, password, dialup, bzr, mode, __glcontextmode-#ubuntu-effects, alternate, umode, modes, dial-up
<tsmithe> ^^ would have done the trick ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> mneptok, poke
<PriceChild> Seveas, vorian would like ubotu in his loco ( -ohio ) channel but is afraid to ask :)
<Seveas> PriceChild, he can't get him, ubotu is overworked
<Seveas> maybe ljl can make ubotwo join
<Vorian> thanks PriceChild :)
<PriceChild> yeah he'll just have to wait :)
<Vorian> no problemo
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<xtac> hi
<xtac> bye
<PriceChild> Could we -r #ubuntu now please? numist says things should be safe now.
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, ^
<PriceChild> Amaranth, you around?
<PriceChild> Thanks Amaranth :) I'll clear -unregged
<PriceChild> #ubuntu seems fine now :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<blackscreen> Hey, could anyone help me out with a problem I have?
<blackscreen> My screen goes black everytime X is about to start, and i was wondering how i could configure ubuntu to not start X when it boots up?
<blackscreen> that way i can install my graphicscard through the terminal before the screen goes black and dies completely
<PriceChild> blackscreen, this is not support support
<PriceChild> !tor | blackscreen
<ubotu> blackscreen: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* GazzaK hides
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-22
<tsmithe> wow he really did
<Hobbsee> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<SportChick> Hobbsee!!!!!!
<Hobbsee> hey SportChick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SportChick> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<thcmonkey> if you've set up remote desktop access on ubuntu does that mean you should be able to telnet in as well?
<gnomefreak> !tor | thcmonkey
<ubotu> thcmonkey: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<thcmonkey> i'm at work
<thcmonkey> hence my using "irc at work"
<thcmonkey> i didn't realise this was such an issue
<nalioth> thcmonkey: for you, it may not be
<nalioth> #ubuntu has been trolled numerous times via "cgi-irc" users
<nalioth> is port 8001 open at your place of business?
<thcmonkey> nah, i understand the concern but this is the easiest way for me to use irc when at work is all
<thcmonkey> no idea... i don't have admin priveleges
<thcmonkey> why?
<nalioth> you don't need admin priveleges to change your clients port to 8001, do you?
<thcmonkey> no you're correct but i need it to be able to see if it's open
<thc|dupe> better?
<thc|dupe> thcmonkey will drop off in a minute
<thc|dupe> so...
<thc|dupe> does anyone know the answer to my original question?
<nalioth> you're still on a cgi gateway
<thc|dupe> yeah i can't change that, only the port
<thc|dupe> dude, what more do you want?
<nalioth> remote desktop and telnet are independent of each other
<nalioth> this is not a help channel
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<thc|dupe> nalioth, i apologise, man...
<thc|dupe> i think i may have started on the wrong foot here
<thc|dupe> i didn't realised signing on from a cgi client was a freenode sin
<thc|dupe> realise*
<thc|dupe> nor did i realise asking a simple question was all that bad either
<thc|dupe> people aren't obligated to answer my question granted, but i would have expected a friendlier atmosphere in a room that's part of an open community
<nalioth> it's not a freenode thing, it's an #ubuntu thing.  we forward all tor and cgi-irc users here
<nalioth> if you'd care to identify or register your nick, that goes a long way
<thc|dupe> thcmonkey's a registered nick
<ubotu> In ubotu, dyrne said: what is loe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Mez> argh
<Mez> I'm'a DJing :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, manchicken said: ubotu: firefox32 is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> anyone alive in here?
<nalioth> if anyone reads this, can they paste my last /quit message ?
<nalioth> thanks
* nalioth goes to sleep now
<elkbuntu> * nalioth has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<nalioth> elkbuntu: interesting
<nalioth> thanks
<nalioth> toodles
<mneptok> Seveas: ow. (late)
* Hobbsee defenestrates mneptok in greeting
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> Hobbsee: no Windows in my home
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> you live in a fort?
<mneptok> no, i work for Canonical ;)
<mneptok> (although we *do* have an old iBook running OSX)
<Hobbsee> mneptok: canonical office could be in a fort
<mneptok> and my 68K Mac does not run Linux. it's at the office acting as HTTP and NTP server for Montreal :)
<Hobbsee> lol
<mneptok> (running NetBSD3)
<mneptok> Hobbsee: did you see the George Takei (Lt. Sulu) PSA?
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aA20dKc3kK8
<mneptok> eek! The Tube is down!
<Burgundavia> mneptok: that was freaking awesome
<elkbuntu> mneptok, what did you do to youtube?
<mneptok> elkbuntu: looked at it funny
<elkbuntu> mneptok, how is that different to any other time?
<mneptok> Burgundavia: that PSA made me wish i could be gay for a couple hours so i could give George a gratitude boink.
<Burgundavia> next time you run into Kinnison ask him about chocolate sprinkles from Canada :)
<mneptok> glistening with man-sweat?
<Burgundavia> no, just chocolate sprinkles and a mysterious bruise
<elkbuntu> so... mneptok... looking forward to support questions from esr?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, lotusleaf said: ubotu: !enemyterritory is Enemy Territory may be downloaded here: http://www.3dgamers.com/games/wolfensteinet/ and PunkBuster for ET here: http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=support-et.php
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, lotusleaf said: ubotu: !dukenukem is Duke Nukem 3d : http://icculus.org/duke3d/
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, lotusleaf said: ubotu: !rott is Rise of The Triad : http://icculus.org/rott/
<mneptok> elkbuntu: esr jumped to Ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> mneptok,  https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-devel-list/2007-February/msg01006.html
<elkbuntu> read and weep
<elkbuntu> https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-devel-list/2007-February/msg01082.html kinda explains more about the tantrum-initiating stupidity
<tritium> Wow
<elkbuntu> mneptok, stop crying. it's not really *that* bad
<mneptok> that's ... good news.
<mneptok> bbiab. need Thorazine.
<elkbuntu> lol
<thcmonkey> hello again :)
<thcmonkey> would anyone mind telling me how to get an e-mail reminder of my nick password?
<idefix> defrysk banned me from #ubuntu-nl yesterday and I was wondering how long the ban lasts..
<idefix> I have repentence
<ikonia_> hello chaps. Does anyone have a moment please
<Seveas> idefix, #ubuntu-nl is not part of what #ubuntu-ops takes care of
<Seveas> nairoV, get out of that mirror!
<ikonia_> Seveas that was my fault I directed him there
<ikonia_> here sorry
<idefix> but this question is good for this channel.. I want to register, how do I do that?
<idefix> ops?
<Seeker`> /msg nickserv help register
<idefix> do I type that in the channel(s)?
<idefix> I mean  REGISTER <password>..
<idefix> it doesn't work in the "Ubuntu Servers"-Tab
<idefix> REGISTER :Unknown command
<idefix> Seeker` ?
<Seeker`> you need to send the command to nickserv
<idefix> nickserver :No such nick/channel
<idefix> I think someone else registered my nickname?
<idefix> could that be?
<GazzaK> idefix, nickserv not nickserver
<GazzaK> /msg nickserv help register
<idefix>  The nickname [idefix]  is already registered
<idefix> by me? or by someone else?
<GazzaK> nick was last seen 1 year 15 weeks ago
<GazzaK> do a /stats p and ask a op to release it for you
<idefix> you mean nick idefix?
<GazzaK> yes
<idefix> the ops are here.. ops, can you release the nick idefix to me?
<GazzaK> denny is the only op on at the mo, he is not here
<GazzaK> not op, staff
<GazzaK> so pm denny with your request?
<idefix> so the first line tells me which staffmember is "in charge" of my nick?
<GazzaK> no, the first line of /stats p tells you what staff are online at the moment
<GazzaK> any staff will be able to help you
<idefix> how many staff members are online maximally?
<idefix> what else but private chats are extra options when you're registered?
<GazzaK> you can also get a cloak
<idefix> a cloak? you mean that you're online invisably?
<GazzaK> kinda
<Seeker`> it hides your host
<GazzaK> do a /whois GazzaK
<GazzaK> see my cloak
<idefix> [GazzaK]  irc.freenode.net :http://freenode.net/
<idefix> so that's not really your host then
<idefix> sorry, maybe I wasn't supposed to paste it in this channel
<GazzaK> it was this bit I meant * [GazzaK]  (n=Dogbert@colchester-lug/GazzaK): Dogbert
<GazzaK> the same line for you is * [idefix]  (n=Vincent@cc846502-a.ensch1.ov.home.nl): Vincent van Bruchem
<GazzaK> so from that I can see your ISP and rough location
<idefix> and my whole name
<idefix> can you hack me now?
<GazzaK> whole name is set in the "real name" bit of your irc client
<GazzaK> idefix, not really
<Seeker`> idefix: Some people just prefer it if people cant find out their IP address / ISP / Location
<idefix> if they tick off people they won't get into trouble
<GazzaK> not really, if they are rude abusive etc, they can stil be glined or banned
<idefix> glined?
<idefix> when'll denny be online again?
<Seeker`> he is online now i think
<GazzaK> glined is banned from the whole network
<mneptok> except Freenode uses k: in place of g:
<mneptok> (if you care)
<GazzaK> ahhh, oops
<GazzaK> sorry o mr mneptok
<idefix> so if you're klined you can never use anything of X-chat anymore?
<idefix> that's harsh
<GazzaK> no, kline = no more freenode for you
<idefix> what's freenode?
<GazzaK> it would only be used if you were REALLY bad
<GazzaK> freenode is the irc network you are on now
<elkbuntu> hmm... looks like the turks were at it again :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveaz]  by ChanServ
<Seveaz> moo
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<elodsson> hi
<PriceChild> Hi elodsson
<PriceChild> What can we do for you? :)
<elodsson> oh
<elodsson> well
<elodsson> i don't know, if i should reinstall my ubuntu, or is it repairable..
<elodsson> i installed kubuntu-desktop
<elodsson> ande since then gnom works sometimes inproperly
<PriceChild> Ah elodsson this isn't support
<PriceChild> !tor | elodsson
<ubotu> elodsson: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<elodsson> ok
<gnomefreak> looks like bots are at it
<gnomefreak> see #ubuntu
<elodsson> well actually i didn't come to complain :) but since you asked :)
<PriceChild> elodsson, No I'm not saying you were complaining... I'm just telling you that you are blocked from entering #ubuntu
<PriceChild> elodsson, Please get yourself a cloak or use a standard irc connection then rejoin
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, Argh they did this yesterday
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, have you talked to any freenode staff?
<gnomefreak> i wasnt sure if they were bots
<PriceChild> Its exactly the same thing
<gnomefreak> thats why i said it in here
<PriceChild> hehe Seveas
<PriceChild> Sorry gnomefreak wasn't trying to be nasty or anything... :s
<gnomefreak> no its ok
<gnomefreak> i didnt take it as nasty
<elodsson> i can't use standard irc connection
<elodsson> but it's ok
<elodsson> i'll see what i can do
<elodsson> so, bye now
<elkbuntu> yeah. currently turks with computers are ranking about the same as nigerians with email accounts :(
<Seveas> heh
<nalioth> PriceChild: gnomefreak: you can offer the knowledge of port 8001, also to gateway/* users
<PriceChild> nalioth, How will that help them if they cannot use a regular irc connection?
<nalioth> PriceChild: port 800x is NOT a regular irc port
<PriceChild> hmm ok
<nalioth> some businesses / schools only block "normal" irc  ports
<PriceChild> I've just always thought that If their work is going to block 6667 then It will block all the other random ones also but I'll suggest it next time thanks :)
<PriceChild> Always worth the try I suppose :)
<nalioth> some businesses are not as smart as they think they are
* nalioth goes back to bed
<GazzaK_> some?  most :-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> why does it do this? +b @ARouen-156-1-3*!#ubuntu-o*@*
<gnomefreak> i want to foward him here but it adds -o*@* instead of -ops
<Mez> gnomefreak, /cs forward ftw :P
<gnomefreak> i dont use xchat script
<Mez> :(
<nalioth> gnomefreak: some hostmasks are incorrectly parsed by the ircd
<nalioth> gnomefreak: use a nick!*@*!##target  ban instead
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> there we go
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> cant add comments to bantracker no more?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, @btlogin
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<Jucato> %login
<Seveas> Ubugtu, sent you the link
<gnomefreak> sweet :)
* elkbuntu pouts about the ubotu-less ubuntu-au channel :(
<nalioth> damned ubotwo
* nalioth is gonna have to talk to ljl about some redundancy
<apokryphos> nalioth: do you have a server that can host a bot?
<Mez> apokryphos, I doo :D
<apokryphos> Mez: is it good? ;-)
<elkbuntu> Mez, vps or greater without a 'no irc' clause?
<Mez> apokryphos, it hosts lethargy
<elkbuntu> lethargy?
<Mez> elkbuntu, VPS without a no irc claise
<Mez> elkbuntu, my bot
<apokryphos> ubotwo does seem to be available almost all the time but LjL's away for a bit now, I believe
<elkbuntu> apokryphos, that's enough cause for redundancy
* apokryphos wonders why we can't get a super server from Canonical
<elkbuntu> apokryphos, because the minute they get a superserver, they'll already have lots of more important things for it
<apokryphos> super server for us, not to them
<elkbuntu> apokryphos, a super server just for a couple of bots. c'mon
<apokryphos> I'm pretty sure they'd have loads of places for us to host them
<apokryphos> I never meant a server just for us
<elkbuntu> sounded like it
<gnomefreak> cost is my guess
<apokryphos> where are the locobots hosted?
<apokryphos> or ubuntulog?
<Mez> apokryphos, you mean like they did for tiber ?
<apokryphos> eh?
<Mez> apokryphos, tiber (revu) is a canonical sponsored server
<apokryphos> locobots are supybots, too, it seems
<elkbuntu> apokryphos, smurf hosts locobots, and ubuntulog im not sure, but the logs go into fabbione's people.u.c space
<apokryphos> yes
<elkbuntu> however i suspect this is a mirroring, rather than where the bots are
<apokryphos> Seveas: why can't we get it hosted somewhere by Canonical?
<Seveas> apokryphos, current hosting is good enough
<Seveas> it's supybot that sucks under heavy load
<Seveas> and there are 4 bots on the server already
<apokryphos> it's still not that infrequent that we hear that hosting is having issues though
<apokryphos> any bug reports sent upstream?
<Seveas> useless: I can't say much more than 'it sucks up more resources than windows'
<elkbuntu> incoming 81.2* user
<oxygen> hi
<Mez> hi
<oxygen> i cant join #ubuntu
<oxygen> help me pls
<Seveas> oxygen, why can't you join?
<oxygen> i dont know
<Mez> "btlogin
<elkbuntu> Seveas, look at his ip address
<Mez> @btlogin
<Seveas> ahh
<elkbuntu> Seveas, has the bot attack ceased, do you know?
<Seveas> lifted that ban, attack seems to be over anyway
<oxygen> so thanx
<oxygen> :)
<oxygen> i want to ubuntu member :)
<oxygen> how can i to be it :)
<Mez> !getinvolved | oxygen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getinvolved - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> oxygen, this channel is just for operator issues
<Mez> grr
<oxygen> what channel for ubuntu member
<apokryphos> !getinvolved is <alias> participate
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, apokryphos said: !getinvolved is <alias> participate
<apokryphos> %login
<apokryphos> !getinvolved is <alias> participate
<ubotu> I'll remember that, apokryphos
<apokryphos> oxygen: see what I wrote to you in #ubuntu
<apokryphos> Seveas: is it possible to make factoid adding to check if you can %login successfully, first, then proceed?
<Seveas> probably
<Seveas> but that requires some more supybot hacking
<Seveas> which I don't like :)
<adem> hi
<adem> i cant join #ubuntu ..
<adem> * Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<adem> what
<PriceChild> adem, Sorry that wasn't meant for you, please be patient until an ubuntu op can get to you
<adem> what
<Seveas> adem, what is your IP address?
<apokryphos> adem: you don't appear to be. Can you try joining again?
<adem> wait
<adem> 85.104.119.115
<apokryphos> ok, that's why
<Seveas> yup
<elkbuntu> Seveas, i think it's probably safe to do away with the rest of the subnet bans
<Seveas> yeah
<apokryphos> your cloak must've been applied after you tried joined the channel
<Seveas> doing so
<Seveas> apokryphos, no
<Seveas> cloaks don't prevent IP address bans
<elkbuntu> thank goodness
<adem> thanx
<apokryphos> I didn't know that, interesting
<elkbuntu> Seveas, 88.2 is staying?
<Seveas> no :)
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> adem, just mutter under your breath about turkish porn spambots ;)
<adem> i know it so i hate it ..
<adem> elkbuntu, : are you developer ?
<elkbuntu> adem, nope
<elkbuntu> however in 5 mins i will be a sleeper
<elkbuntu> g'nite
<adem> elkbuntu, : your english is very hard :)
<adem> where are you from
<elkbuntu> adem, sorry. im from australia. and i meant that i was going to be asleep soon. g'nite is short for 'good night'
<Seveas> @now melbourne
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Melbourne: February 23 2007, 02:18:32 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Development Team in 41 minutes
<Seveas> jeez
* Seveas thwacks elkbuntu 
<Seveas> get some sleep, fool!
<elkbuntu> meh, that's what weekends are for
<Seveas> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> cor, I should be a web  what art...  dev http://www.colchester.lug.org.uk/
<GazzaK> eek
<GazzaK> cor, I should be a web dev http://www.colchester.lug.org.uk/  what art...
<GazzaK> talk about no bloat at all
<idefix_> defrysk?
<RainCT> Hi
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<RainCT> On https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots it says "They are the only interactive bots allowed on the Ubuntu channels". Does this apply to ALL ubuntu channels (including those ones from LoCo's, like #ubuntu-cat), or can we do our own bot?
<apokryphos> RainCT: you can of course run your own bot, yes.
<nalioth> RainCT: so long as they follow the CoC and freenode guidelines
<RainCT> ok thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, xipietotec said: !spelling is  Sry ey dotn no naytihng abowt speeling - tyr serching on htpt://bats.uboontulinux.ln/factroids.crg
<nixternal> nalioth or rob: ever seen issues connecting where you join some channels set in your irssi config but not all of them? is this a server issue by chance?
<nalioth> nixternal: yes
<nixternal> yes to both I hope :)
<nixternal> nalioth: I have been going nuts trying to figure out wth it is
<nixternal> sync issue obviously, but I couldn't figure out whose end it was on
<PriceChild> I'm fed up that xchat will cut off the auto-join channels when the list reaches a certain limit :(
<nalioth> you know what that comment will bring . . . .
<nixternal> lol
<nalioth> xchat sucks, use a real client
<nixternal> nalioth: let me
<nixternal> IRSSI!!
<nixternal> hahah, damn you beat me
<nixternal> nalioth: is there a quick fix for my issue, or just be patient and do a reconnect in a bit?
<nalioth> patience is a virtue
<nixternal> hehe, roger, thanks
<PriceChild> Hehe :)
<PriceChild> I do love irssi also... I just like being able to choose what channel I want when I have lots open... plus chanserv.py
* PriceChild can't stand alt+a
<nalioth> ladies and gentlemen, i have a backup bot in place. it's nick is ubot3
<nalioth> Seveas: ping
<Seveas> nalioth, ?
<apokryphos> Seveas: what other channels should the bot be in?
<Seveas> -au
<apokryphos> in already
<Seveas> -ohio
<Seveas> -midwest
<Seveas> -chicago
<Seveas> -uk
<Seveas> -gr
<nalioth> done
<apokryphos> cool
<apokryphos> Seveas: Encyclopedia is surprisingly easy to get set up; nice :)
<apokryphos> Seveas: how do you make the bot still require the botcharprefix in /msg ?
<Seveas> you don't
<apokryphos> ubotu requires the % prefix in /msg for commands, right?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> try login ;)
<apokryphos> so how do you get around the bot making two responses for everything then in /msg ? ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Seveas>         else: # Private
<Seveas>             if text.strip()[0]  in str(conf.supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars):
<Seveas>                 return False
<Seveas>             for c in irc.callbacks:
<Seveas>                 comm = text.split()[0] 
<Seveas>                 if c.isCommandMethod(comm) and not c.isDisabled(comm):
<Seveas>                     return False
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Vorian> thanks nalioth :)
<apokryphos> Seveas: in Encyclopedia's plugin.py, right?
<nalioth> what did i do?
<Seveas> apokryphos, yes
<Vorian> nalioth, -ohio :)
<apokryphos> Seveas: hm, that seems to be the code in the file by default. Yet ubot3 still responds twice to any text in /msg
<tonyyarusso> ubot3?  Oh dear.
<Seveas> apokryphos, ah that
<Seveas> configure it to not reply to unknown commands
* apokryphos stumps his head
<nalioth> it's here to annoy you
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: ^^^
<tonyyarusso> :P
<nalioth> actually, ubotu has been over worked lately, and ljl and his posse have disappeared
<apokryphos> LjL said he won't be around for a week, or at least -- not have access to the bot for a week
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Skiing in the Alps or some such, I believe
<SportChick> tonyyarusso!!
<tonyyarusso> SportChick: Hi!
<apokryphos> ok, I'm most probably out for the whole Friday+weekend now, see you guys =)
<apokryphos> FOOOSDEM 8)
<tonyyarusso> Fooosdem?  Software + foosball?
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, that would be dutch football :)
<Seveas> apokryphos, dude
<Seveas> you're going to fosdem?
<Seveas> apokryphos, we HAVE to meet there :)
<apokryphos> Seveas: oh yeah :). I'll be in the openSUSE devroom mostly probably (giving a talk there too) or the KDE one, but I'll definitely be around the Ubuntu stand too
<apokryphos> see you then =)
<nalioth> Seveas: just carry a bottle of Ouzo, and apokryphos will find you  :P
<Seveas> haha
<nalioth> Myrtti: hi
<Myrtti> the thought that I should be here came to me brought by a penguin on a flaming pie
<Myrtti> :-P
<Tm_T> Myrtti: :)
<nalioth> tasty
<Myrtti> actually yipe dropped in at #ubuntu-fi and since I'm an op there and someone mentioned this channel and all
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> hello
<Tm_T> Welcome. :)
<Myrtti> I'm having the flu so I'm not at my most coherent mood
* tonyyarusso waves at Myrtti too
<Tm_T> Join the club. ] ;=
<tuckerm> ! permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<PriceChild> !proxy | tuckerm
<ubotu> tuckerm: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<PriceChild> tuckerm, Maybe try connecting to port 8001 If neither of the above are possible
<tuckerm> Ah, I'm using IRC at work because i have no IRC client instlaled, just runnning a live disk and needed to find out chmoding an hdd so i can write to it :)
<nalioth> tuckerm: we're just letting you know
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PuMpErNiCkLe]  by ChanServ
<tuckerm> Alright, Thanks PriceChild :)
<PriceChild> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium_]  by ChanServ
<CheshireViking> Hi, any op's watching #ubuntu at the moment? SlackwareMaster is sending spam through private messages advertising a website when people are joining #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Thanks CheshireViking :)
<CheshireViking> no probs
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> apokryphos, nalioth, etc: hi, ubotwo is down because this morning my sister somehow managed to light a sparkle in a mains socket and trigger the circuit breaker... and no, i didn't put a cronjob up to restart the bot. i'll see if i can SSH in via the tunnel i prepared before leaving, though i doubt it
<GazzaK> LjL, haha
<GazzaK> sorry, hope the house like did not burn down, but that is one hell of a excuse
<nalioth> LjL: no worries
<nalioth> LjL: ubot3 is here to take up the slack
<GazzaK> hows the snowboarding
<LjL> skiing, thanks :P
<LjL> went today... the snow isn't the best, but it's ok
<GazzaK> cool, /me has never been skiing
<LjL> GazzaK, it's not an excuse anyway, she sounded frightened enough on the phone :P we aren't too lucky with electricity tbh
<PriceChild> I've skied down the andes in shorts and t-shirt :P (haha GazzaK)
<LjL> well, no t-shirt, but it's warm enough... kind of too much even
<GazzaK> how old is she LjL ?
<LjL> GazzaK: 22
<LjL> she was plugging in the laptop, so she said. dunno how a laptop psu can do that, but
<LjL> i can log in
<PriceChild> woo :)
<GazzaK> is this dodgy american electrics?
<LjL> dodgier italian ones
<LjL> but the guys who installed everything were from egypt anyway :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Mez> LjL, wounds like a bit of BOFH if that happened when she was plugging the laptop in
<apokryphos> ubotwo and ubot3 are both in a few channels now -> bad
<LjL> what do i part?
<LjL> Mez: well, i am the BOFH, and i know i didn't do anything to that psu :P
<apokryphos> ubot3's not in -il I see, but he should be in everything else
<apokryphos> anyhow, off for now
<nalioth> it's supposed to be in -il
<nalioth> LjL: just enjoy your vacation.
<LjL> i am, but right now i'd be on dialup anyway, i've got a tv card and i'm wasting away ton of money downloading programs for it :P
<LjL> as for the bot, i've put it on crontab now anyway, shouldn't have to restart it manually anymore
<mc44> LjL: go apres-ski :p
<LjL> hi polyphonic synthesizer
<mc44> Hi lower jaw length (according to acronym attic)
<LjL> yeah, well actually i did have some dentistic problems of the sort
<LjL> downloading 30 megs on a dialup that hangs every 30 seconds is... well...
<LjL> guess i'll just give up, see you
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-23
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jrib> ola
<jrib> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-0ubuntu1~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 6174 kB, installed size 14144 kB
<jrib> any reason #ubuntu does not search edgy-backports?
<lkoos> Hi there.
<tonyyarusso> hi
<nalioth> jrib: huh?
<lkoos> I appear to be unable to join #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Ah, that's why.
<tonyyarusso> !tor | lkoos
<ubotu> lkoos: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<jrib> ubotu only searches edgy and edgy-seveas repositories using !info in #ubuntu, however, elsewhere, he seems to include edgy-backports
<lkoos> That's an interesting statement regarding my ability to be anonymous with tor.
<jrib> nalioth: ^
<lkoos> Whoever told ubotu to direct people to tor.unixgu.ru is misinformed.
<lkoos> Yes, someone can sniff an exit node.
<lkoos> However, without regard for the content I produce, I am effectively as anonymous as one can be online.
<lkoos> Using a cloaking service is not anonymous and it disregards the actual need to use tor for many use cases.
<tonyyarusso> I don't know anything about how tor actually works, all I can tell you is you can't join #ubuntu with it.
<lkoos> I propose that someone changes that bot output as it's misleading. It's FUD.
<lkoos> Sorry that other tor users have made it impossible for me to join #ubuntu, some people suck :-(
<lkoos> Sorry to waste your time.
<tonyyarusso> Someone who knows more want to consider that proposal?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #xubuntu-offtopic, IPODS_OWN_ZUNES said: !ops this guy is being a asshole
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> Nothing big, but the ubotu message about ntfs-3g needs to be updated, it's no longer BETA.
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: Do we have a non-beta version in Ubuntu, or is only upstream non-beta?
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso: Only upstream
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso: Let me see if the linked instructions install the latest version...
<ubotu> In ubotu, cables said: no, hi is <reply> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! This is a channel where you can ask questions and get help with Ubuntu. Feel free to ask a question, and if someone knows how to help you, they'll try their best.
<Jordan_U> Ok, I'll update the Ubuntu Wiki first with instructions on installing the 1.0 then change the ubotu message
<tonyyarusso> sounds like a plan :)
<cables> Hey, just a question, Ubotu seems to respond to !hi differently depending on where you say it. Is that a special script?
<tonyyarusso> cables: It's built into the plugin handling factoids.
<tonyyarusso> !-hi-#ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi-#ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> bleh
<tonyyarusso> !-hi
<ubotu> hi aliases: howdy - added by Seveas on 2006-07-11 17:20:25
<tonyyarusso> !-hi-#ubuntu-offtopic
<tonyyarusso> where is it different?
<cables> tonyyarusso, I said it in pm and it said welcome to ubotu
<cables> in #ubuntu it says welcome to #ubuntu
<cables> in offtopic it says welcome to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tonyyarusso> ah, yeah.  It's welcome to (some variable wherever you are)
<cables> ok
<cables> Do you like my new !hi ?
<tonyyarusso> what is the sysrq key anyway?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ttmrichter> How, precisely, is the supposed weakness in my router being tested?
<Madpilot> ttmrichter, you got redirected to -read-topic?
<ttmrichter> Yes.
<ttmrichter> And found a distinct paucity of actual information.
<Madpilot> ttmrichter, if you fixed the issue -read-topic points out, join me in #madpilot for a test attack
<ttmrichter> Look at it from my (paranoid) perspective: I suddenly get told by an irc bot that I'm "vulnerable", get pointed to a freely-editable wiki page with no real information.
<ttmrichter> I won't be adjusting anything until I know what is being tested and get something sensible out of it.
<ttmrichter> Looking at my router, there's nothing on any port open that's vulnerable.
<ttmrichter> So what's the story?
<Madpilot> your router is freaking out when people send D C C instructions thru it. Changing ports bypasses your router's stupidity
<ttmrichter> Got an URL which explains it in more detail?
<Madpilot> google "DCC exploit"
<Madpilot> or just trust our wikipage - lots of people monitor that page, any crap would be killed PDQ
<ttmrichter> I've changed the port.  I assume I have to log out and back in?
<ttmrichter> OK.  Fire away.
<ttmrichter> On port 8001 as instructed.
<Madpilot> ttmrichter, join #madpilot, please - I won't launch a test attack here
<Madpilot> ttmrichter, you're clear, you should be able to get into #ubuntu now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> !seen Jordan_U
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen jordan_u - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> Is that feature broken or removed?
<Madpilot> removed, I think
<Madpilot> use seenserv instead
<elkbuntu> @schedule
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: Current meeting: MOTU Council | 24 Feb 21:00: Ubuntu US LoCo Team Mentor | 25 Feb 17:00: LoCo Team | 26 Feb 23:00: Community Council | 27 Feb 20:00: Technical Board | 28 Feb 18:00: Accessibility Team
<elkbuntu> @schedule sydney
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Australia/Sydney: Current meeting: MOTU Council | 25 Feb 08:00: Ubuntu US LoCo Team Mentor | 26 Feb 04:00: LoCo Team | 27 Feb 10:00: Community Council | 28 Feb 07:00: Technical Board | 01 Mar 05:00: Accessibility Team
<morrolan> Hello - can anyone tell me why the version of libglu-mesa and libglu-dev are cvs versions, and not full releases?  It causes the install of UFO:Alien Invasion to die miserably.
<elkbuntu> maybe if you stay longer than 30 seconds?
<morrolan> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elkbuntu> morrolan, not a clue about the libglu bits. have you submitted bug reports?
<elkbuntu> meanwhile, this is a discussion channel for the irc ops, not a support channel
<Seveas> elkbuntu, look at his host :)
<elkbuntu> Seveas, meh
<Seveas> elkbuntu, shoarma
<elkbuntu> Seveas, eh?
<Seveas> meh -> sheep -> dead sheep -> shoarma
<elkbuntu> you really are weird
<elkbuntu> :
<Seveas> I am
* elkbuntu cuddles up to the weirdness
<elkbuntu> wow... someone cut loose at joel bryan juliano on -sounder
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> michael richter should behave
<elkbuntu> im pretty sure i've seen similar from him before somewhere
<cntb> \o
<cntb> I saw a new bot ubot3
<elkbuntu> cntb, yes, it is a redundancy for ubotu
<cntb> ty elkbuntu
<cntb> same daatbase in real time ?
<elkbuntu> should be
<cntb> ok
<elkbuntu> ubotu is used so much he cant keep up, so ubo3 is a helper for channels such as loco channels
<ubotu> I'll remember that, elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> oh f...
<elkbuntu> Seveas!!!
<Amaranth> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<elkbuntu> phew
<Amaranth> !
<Amaranth> it seems to have set "nothing"
<cntb> ha ha you made a new factoid>?
<Amaranth> so, uh, i smell DB corruption :)
<Amaranth> oh
<cntb> at least it is backed up
<cntb> bye
<elkbuntu> cya cntb
<Amaranth> !ubotu is used so much he cant keep up, so ubo3
<ubotu> is used so much he cant keep up, so ubo3 is a helper for channels such as loco channels
<Amaranth> buggy
<elkbuntu> wot the heck
<Amaranth> !forget ubotu is used so much he cant keep up, so ubo3
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Amaranth said: !forget ubotu is used so much he cant keep up, so ubo3
<Amaranth> meh
<elkbuntu> !forget ubotu is used so much he cant keep up, so ubo3
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu is used so much he cant keep up, so ubo3 yet, elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> hahah
<Amaranth> o_O
<elkbuntu> this is now dennis' problem
<Amaranth> indeed
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v essy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> elkbuntu, why do you always have to find obscure bugs?
<elkbuntu> Seveas, it's a gift.
* Seveas slaps elkbuntu 
* elkbuntu pouts
<elkbuntu> you realise i need extra huggles now that you went and slapped me?
<elkbuntu> pray tell. what did it name the factoid?
<Seveas> maybe nalioth has some hugglecake left
* Hobbsee want hugglecake!
<highvoltage> what is hugglecake?
<elkbuntu> highvoltage, nalioth's cooking. should speak for itself
<highvoltage> :)
<Myrtti> I want white chocolate with blueberries
* highvoltage doesn't discriminate against chocolate colours
<Seveas> I do
<Seveas> I don't like green chocolate
<highvoltage> no peppermint crisps for you then
<elkbuntu> i only like white chocolate that is supposed to be white chocolate
<highvoltage> elkbuntu: good answer!
<elkbuntu> bloomed stuff sucks
<Seveas> lol
* Seveas prefers praline
<Seveas> or white chocolate with whole hazelnuts
<Seveas> or butterscotch
<Seveas> or cappucino flavor
<elkbuntu> mmmm butterscotch
<elkbuntu> mmmm caffeine
<Seveas> @now melbourne
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Melbourne: February 23 2007, 23:51:48 - Next meeting: Ubuntu US LoCo Team Mentor in 1 day
<Seveas> mmmmm sleep!
<Seveas> go to bed
<elkbuntu> but there's still another cup worth of coffee in the pot~
<elkbuntu> s/~/!/
* Seveas throws the coffee out the window
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu's not in melbourne, anyway...
* elkbuntu launches after it in slow-mo screaming 'NoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooOOooOO!'
<Seveas> Hobbsee, timezone is the same :)
<Hobbsee> true that :P
<Seveas> elkbuntu lives in the middle of nowhere
<elkbuntu> almost
<Hobbsee> but you're insulting her, trying to tell her she's in melbourne
* elkbuntu whispers to Hobbsee: I was born south of the border, honey
<Seveas> border?
<PriceChild> lol
<elkbuntu> Seveas, between nsw and vic
<Seveas> ah
<elkbuntu> there was no obstetrics within decent distance on the nsw side, so i was born in the city just across the state border
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: ahhh....fair enough
<Hobbsee> which starts with a t, i believe
<Hobbsee> near the town called "goodnight"
<elkbuntu> ...
<elkbuntu> neither albury nor wodonga start with t
<Seveas> wodonga...
<Hobbsee> i realise that.  somewhere near there though, there's one that does
<elkbuntu> Seveas, hmm?
<PriceChild> !tor | user1562
<ubotu> user1562: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, jrib said: alternative is <alias> alternate
<tonyyarusso> !alternative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> !alternative is <alias> alternate
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, tonyyarusso said: !alternative is <alias> alternate
<Tm_T> really?
<tonyyarusso> lol
<tonyyarusso> %login
<tonyyarusso> !tor | oneyozfest182
<ubotu> oneyozfest182: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<lucascle> Hi
<tonyyarusso> !burners =~ /graveman/graveman,/
<PriceChild> hey lucascle
<ubotu> I'll remember that tonyyarusso
<PriceChild> !proxy | lucascle
<ubotu> lucascle: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<tonyyarusso> !tor | lucascle
<PriceChild> PriceChild, 1 : 0 tonyyarusso
<lucascle> I have a proposal for the universe: Why don't you add the code:blocks ide?
<lucascle> the website is http://www.codeblocks.org/ and there is an ubuntu version
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Just because my lag ranges from 5s to 1 min....
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, Still stands :)
<PriceChild> lucascle, this is not #ubuntu
<PriceChild> lucascle, #ubuntu probably isn't the best place for this either, #ubuntu-motu manage the universe
<lucascle> ok, thx
<PriceChild> lucascle, Please read the message above from ubotu about why you got re-directed here from #ubuntu :)
<tonyyarusso> Let me tell you how much fun IRC is with lag measured in minutes...  I've made a fool of myself in #ubuntu a few times today.
* PriceChild comforts tonyyarusso 
* PriceChild strokes his supposedly 0.2s lag
<pochu> Hello ops! I have a question: is it possible to have an #ubuntu- channel as private? Look at this: #ubuntu-es+1 (protected with passwd)
<pochu> -ChanServ- Channel [#ubuntu-es+1]  is private
<tonyyarusso> pochu: possible, clearly.  Wise/necessary/allowed/etc., I have no idea.
<pochu> tonyyarusso: ok, Seveas will know it right?
<tonyyarusso> pochu: Should, yes.
<pochu> tonyyarusso: ok, ty :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> pochu: nalioth or seveas would knwo for sure
<pochu> nalioth: ping?
<pochu> gnomefreak: thanks :) I'm asking that channel's users at #ubuntu-locoteams
<gnomefreak> i beleive all #ubuntu- official channels cant be private but im not totally sure
<gnomefreak> ok back to work
<gnomefreak> @btlongin
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<arrenlex> !repeat | There is a comma splice in the first sentence: two independent clauses should be joined by ";" or ":"
<ubotu> There is a comma splice in the first sentence: two independent clauses should be joined by ";" or ":": Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mc44> ah grammar pedantry ftw :p
<arrenlex> Indeed!
<tonyyarusso>  He's right.  :)
<tonyyarusso> !repeat =~ /quickly,/quickly;/
<ubotu> I'll remember that tonyyarusso
<arrenlex> Hurrah! :D My lust for grammar is satisfied. Thank you very much.
<mc44> quick change it back now :)
<tonyyarusso> lol
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, _eMaX_ said: ubotu what is the purpose of your existence?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> @schedule sydney
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Australia/Sydney: 25 Feb 08:00: Ubuntu US LoCo Team Mentor | 26 Feb 04:00: LoCo Team | 27 Feb 10:00: Community Council | 28 Feb 07:00: Technical Board | 01 Mar 05:00: Accessibility Team | 01 Mar 07:00: Edubuntu
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: he was using that as excuse to continue in #ubuntu (im willing to bet he goes offtopic very shortly. i remember him for some reason
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: yeah - soundray says he's been a low-level but persistent offtopicer all day.  I have him on hilight, so it's just a matter of what buttons he finds now, or if the !ops was enough to _maybe_ scare him.
* tonyyarusso doubts
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: (know anything about building Mozilla apps?)
<gnomefreak> yeah a bit :) brb though
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: whats the question?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: So I'm trying to build an app (named either Nvu 1.1 or KompoZer, depending on a decision which is imminent), for Ubuntu.  Currently, my Ubuntu .deb results in this upon running the command: "Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting."  However, building in non-debianized form from the source was successful.  What should I look for to fix?
<tonyyarusso> (we can take it to #ubuntu-motu if you care, btw)
<gnomefreak> not sure i havent try that one yet. does it build using .mozconfig
<tonyyarusso> Yes.  In the packaged version, debian/mozconfig.debian, otherwise, .mozconfig.
<tonyyarusso> There is very little difference between the .mozconfig and the mozconfig.debian as I used them, and the difference is that my failed build I uncommented the section labelled "uncomment for debian", and my successful build I did not.
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: best bet would be to join #ubuntu-mozillateam on monday and ask asac he would know what runtime dir. its talking aobut. maybe if i get time ill play with it and if i get it to build ill add it to http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/ and let you know what was worng
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: look at your debian/* dir
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: There.  What am I looking for?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: if it builds w/o error using configure/make/make install it should build just fine into a deb
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Okay, thanks.
<tonyyarusso> This is the commented/uncommented section if it means anything to you nalioth :
<tonyyarusso> > export OS_LIBS="-lc -lpthread"
<tonyyarusso> > export CFLAGS="-DDEBIAN"
<tonyyarusso> > export CXXFLAGS="-DDEBIAN"
<tonyyarusso> Any other files besides the mozconfig that could be responsible?
<gnomefreak> rules file maybe?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: i suggest you join irc.mozilla.org and /list
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: 'k :)
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Maybe.  rules is a bit of a mystery to me still, unfortunately.
<gnomefreak> control shouldnt and changelog shouldnt so all i can think of is you typoed in rules or you just diudnt add a file to debian dir/.
<nalioth> see if you can find a dev channel over there, tonyyarusso
<gnomefreak> we have one here but asac is off until later this weekend
<tonyyarusso> scanning the /list
<nalioth> if you don't find a dev channel, just ask in #nvu or #$PROJECT_NAME
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: There's a #development, #mozbuild, #composer, #dev, and #MozillaDev.
<gnomefreak> #mozilladev :)
<tonyyarusso> One nick besides me.... :(
<gnomefreak> nvu is no longer maintained :( konpozer sucks too :(
<gnomefreak> kompozer even
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: If you can list things it needs fixed we might be able to get them done.  btw, he plans a 0.8 release next week.
<gnomefreak> i still have upstream tar ball so i will play with it this weekend and see if i can get to figure it out before i leave nextweek
* gnomefreak wont be here next week
* tonyyarusso has the KompoZer developer on his Gaim buddies now
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: well if it wasnt you building it it would be me :(
<gnomefreak> so ty
<tonyyarusso> yw then :)
<tonyyarusso> (what happened to giskard doing it?)
<gnomefreak> didnt know he planed to
<tonyyarusso> he did nvu in edgy is all
<tonyyarusso> or helped, not sure
<gnomefreak> as a team we know nothing about kompzer being added to feisty
<gnomefreak> we have new mozilla maintainer
<gnomefreak> i havent seen giskard in a while
<tonyyarusso> I just thought of it last week - I knew about nvu not being in, and just stumbled across the kompozer site.  And since I and both of my parents have used Nvu from time to time, I jumped on it and started frantically reading packaging documentation, and so here I am, with a "so close to working it hurts to watch" package.
<tonyyarusso> giskard was in -motu two days ago - we talked briefly.
<gnomefreak> is it being accepted in feisty?
<PriceChild> giskard is always in beryl-dev
<gnomefreak> has it been*
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: No, as I did not have a package ready in time for UVF.  If I get something done very shortly I will be asking for exemption consideration.  I spoke to the developer about the deadline for that possibility (~Mar 15th), and asked to get a reply about whether it will be nvu 1.1 or kompozer something by then if at all possible.
<tonyyarusso> (UVF being yesterday, of course)
<gnomefreak> name it kompozer IMHO
<tonyyarusso> Quite likely, yes, but if it turns out that it can be called nvu, that will be useful for people upgrading, who wouldn't otherwise hear of it.
<gnomefreak> as everyone knows NVU is no longer maintained and would be scared to use/have it
<tonyyarusso> He was going to talk to Linspire (trademark holder?) about the name.
<gnomefreak> not them again :(
* gnomefreak waits for a ton of patches from them
<tonyyarusso> Ah, yep - "Nvu is a trademark of Linspire, Inc"
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: we only need trademark permission though this time, the actual developer seems receptive to patches (I just e-mailed him the ones I'm using)
<gnomefreak> well that may answer the question i asked earlier :(
<tonyyarusso> If UbuntuStats were here you would be the sad person of the day.
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: david is working with them to get patches for mozilla products so we can check with mozilla than we can add them :(
<gnomefreak> good its been like that all week
<gnomefreak> i working hard this week so i can go away and not worry about this stuff
<tonyyarusso> Good for you - enjoy a vacation.
<PriceChild> Yeah where did UbuntuStats disappear to...
<gnomefreak> ty but its not so much as vacation but emergency trip
<tonyyarusso> Oh, that's less nice.
<tonyyarusso> Medical?
<gnomefreak> much
<gnomefreak> yeah a family member is extreamly sick the past week or so so we planned the trip
<tonyyarusso> ah
<tonyyarusso> best wishes then
* gnomefreak needs to tend to god daughter if she stays sick
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: the kompozer site should have a page for building it. maybe it will list runtime libs needed?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Well, I was able to successfully build it, just not as a debian package.  I need to find out what's being done differently between the two processes.
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: normally the rules file (since that controls dpkg-buildpackage with ./configure and make
<nalioth> gnomefreak: he can't package it, he is having some trouble with the debian/*
<tonyyarusso> Probably debian/rules, yes.  I jsut have to figure out what about it.
<gnomefreak> nalioth: without looking at it all i can give him is the debian dir i have for totem ff and thunderbird but may not help since they rely on different things. but maybe hes missing a build-dep of runtime libs :)
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: There's a not-most-recent, but for our purposes, good enough version on REVU.  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4453 should be it.
<gnomefreak> but if i get time ill look at it this weekend
<nalioth> gnomefreak: no, it's that [many expletives deleted]  build system mozilla uses
<tonyyarusso> (things changed after that version are things like adding the icon)
<gnomefreak> ok i pinged asac if he gets back in next couple hours hell ping me
<gnomefreak> as long as im not completely froze up :(
<gnomefreak> anyone feel like wartning sender again? im getting tired of warning him
<gnomefreak> warning*
<tonyyarusso> I'm off to meet my parents for dinner, but I'll stay connected.
<nalioth> gnomefreak: like that?
<gnomefreak> i was getting htere
<gnomefreak> there
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> hes been offtopic for like an hour or 2
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<FIRESIDE91> Hey, Tony, why'd you ban me from #ubuntu?
<FIRESIDE91> Can anyone tell me?  I've been banned from #ubuntu and can't get back in....the kick message gave told me to read IrcGuidlines on the Wiki, but I wasn't doing anything wrong.
<mc44> tonyyarusso ^
<nalioth> FIRESIDE91: join me in #moderation please
<FIRESIDE91> K
<nalioth>  /j ##moderation
<nalioth> or that
<nalioth> FIRESIDE91: please rejoin #moderation
<FIRESIDE91> Back
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> hi Hobbsee
<nalioth> FIRESIDE91: you're good to go.  thanks for your patience
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nalioth!
<nalioth> i didn't do it, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i blame you anyway
<nalioth> :D
<nalioth> is the bot doing ok, Hobbsee ?
<nalioth> nobody seems to want to use it
<Hobbsee> nalioth: dunno.  it's working in #kubuntu-devel
<nalioth> not my bot
<nalioth>  i put ubot3 in some #ubuntu channels
<nalioth> ljl is on vacation
<Hobbsee> ah right
* elkbuntu whistles innocently
* Hobbsee BLAMES ELKBUNTU
* Hobbsee knows you did it.
* Hobbsee should get her passport in the next week or so :D
<elkbuntu> yay
<Hobbsee> yep :)
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-24
<elkbuntu> i hope we get to go :)
<Hobbsee> yep :
<Hobbsee> D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<transgress> yeah i need some sort of test to show i changed ports
<PriceChild> transgress, be patient and an op will be with you in a minute or two... don't run! :)
<Hobbsee> transgress: done, thanks :)
<transgress> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee, elkbuntu: So I'm reading a book about visiting Australia, and he keeps going on about how many venomous creatures there are there.  Ever had an unfortunate encounter?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> oh, a couple
<Hobbsee> nothing major though
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: you are surrounded by venemous creatures all around you, have you ever been encountered?
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: So "nothing major" in Australian means like there are only funnel web spiders in three of the eight corners of my bedroom?
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, i have redbacks, do tehy count?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: sure.  :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, then yes, only in 3 corners :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, what does 'unfortunate encounter' entail anyway?
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: dunno, some venom, a day or two in a hospital, last rites, that sort of thing.
<Kamping_Kaiser> nah, dont remember having died before
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: most folks you talk to here live in metropolises of various sizes. not so many venemous animals (just like in north america)
* nalioth thinks tonyyarusso is having a shoe sandwich
<tonyyarusso> a shoe sandwich?  chewy
<nalioth> i find your line of questioning insulting, actually.  perhaps i'm reading it wrong
<tonyyarusso> Oh?  Didn't mean it like that at all...
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: here in NorthAM, we have venomous snakes, lizards, spiders, and probably some other forms of life i can't remember atm.  just because you live in NorthAM, do you have to watch where you step all the time?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: No, but we don't have as many.  The author is writing about this while in the suburbs of Sydney, btw.  Apparently they have a number of the "most poisonous _____" sorts of things.
* tonyyarusso was mostly joking, but is apparently being taken far too seriously today - sorry all
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: go ahead and visit Australia.  I think you'll be fine (no matter what that author thinks)
<tonyyarusso> I'd love to sometime.  Will probably do my dream trip of the north half first though (every country that touches the Arctic Ocean and/or Artic Circle)
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, b0rt said: ubotu: beryl is working really nice on aiglx, but emerald seems to have some problems to load windows decorations
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, Bubblemanx said: where is console?
<tonyyarusso> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<tonyyarusso> !tell Bubblemanx about terminal
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, remote control noob assistance. Cool. ;)
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: You should have seen the day I compiled and installed something for a guy via VNC while he was in the shower.
<tonyyarusso> I had a root console on the machine of someone I didn't know - it was crazy.
<Madpilot> then went looking for his sekrit pr0n stash before he got out of the shower?
<Madpilot> a very trusting noob
<tonyyarusso> lol, there are some things I'd rather not know ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> people can be insanly trusting
<ompaul> no people can be insane
<Madpilot> s/can/are
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbl.
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: You're the only person that I know has PPC machines.  It would be nice if I could have access to a PPC pbuilder, if that's a possibility through your or anyone else (either run by me or you, doesn't matter)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> nalioth, ubot3 is on the same connection as you?
<nalioth> yes, unfortunately
<nalioth> where did it go?
<nalioth> looks like the bot is returning to its haunts
<elkbuntu> nowhere, it needs to do some ghost slaying as well
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: machine back up and ready?
<nalioth> stand by please
<nalioth> don't make me grumble
<tonyyarusso> Happy to do so - troubleshooting an issue I found anyway; might be a while.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<arrenlex> (20:22:04) bird603568 [n=bird@c-71-58-92-236.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  entered the room.
<arrenlex> (20:26:52) bird603568: you guys suck cock
<arrenlex> Could you ban 'im?
<arrenlex> You didn't respond to the !ops...
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: He quit.
<tonyyarusso> If he comes back we will.
<arrenlex> Aight.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<thc|work> shit... why isn't it letting me in #ubuntu - this nick's registered
<tonyyarusso> !proxy | thc|work
<ubotu> thc|work: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<thc|work> nah i know, i've been through this before but i thought i'd be allowed in with a registered nick
<thc|work> and i'm connecting through port 8001
<tonyyarusso> You can use a cloak, but a registered nick isn't enough for this particular issue
<thc|work> shitter...
<thc|work> i don't wanna be anon
<thc|work> i just am because i'm using irc at work... no way round it
<tonyyarusso> So ask for an unaffil. cloak?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: language please
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: won't work
<tonyyarusso> eh?
<tonyyarusso> thc|work: You could also try #ubuntu-offtopic if it's a temporary sort of issue - either someone might know, or they might be able to relay to #ubuntu, since I don't think that chan blocks proxies.
<thc|work> ahh oki.. i only wanted to make general chat about it
<thc|work> i'm a new user and just looking to soak up as much as i can
<nalioth> thc|work: #ubuntu-offtopic will work fine
<nalioth> we don't allow gateway users in #ubuntu due to abuse
<thc|work> that's fair enough
<nalioth> after you've been here a while and we see you interacting in other #ubuntu-* channels, sometimes exceptions can be made
<thc|work> ahh fair due's
<thc|work> so you're taking the precaution incase i'm blagging you and trying to abuse ubuntu... fair enough lol
<thc|work> you can never take a man on irc by face vallue
<ericz> eh.. i got redirected to #ubuntu-read-topic, now connected on port 8001, when will i be able to join #ubuntu?
<nalioth> ericz: join me in #moderation please
<nalioth> ericz: you can rejoin #ubuntu now. thanks for your patience
<ericz> sure, no problem
<thc|work> tell me nalioth, what's going on here?
<nalioth> thc|work: /msg ubotu exploit
<thc|work> hmm but i did nothing wrong, nor do i plan to
<nalioth> thc|work: ubotu is an info bot
<nalioth> be informed
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ShaneP> I believe I'm in the wrong channel..what is the ubuntu support channel? I thought it was #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> !proxy | ShaneP
<ubotu> ShaneP: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ShaneP> hey smorg
<Smorg> Hi
<ShaneP> I guess using this irc gateway is banned from ubuntu
<ShaneP> (with tor)
<Smorg> yeah is there an actual ubuntu channel?
<Smorg> yeah this is tor
<Smorg> #kubuntu works
<ShaneP> yeah, i guess tor is banned
<ShaneP> they say it's not completely anonymous yet my ip is hidden and that's enough for me
<Smorg> Its basically completely anonymous if you use it properly
<ShaneP> but i guess it's not with irc..that's what the links say
<ShaneP> did it show you some links saying it was banned on here for you?
<Smorg> Any sort of traffic analysis involves crude things such as data timeing correlation etc
<Smorg> why wouldn't it be?
<Smorg> its encrypted end to end
<Smorg> any data will be anonymous with the exception of the exit node
<ShaneP> http://tor.unixgu.ru/
<Smorg> oh well they can detect you are a tor user
<Smorg> thats easy
<Smorg> the exit nodes are all publicly known
<ShaneP> Let me know what you think of that link
<Smorg> of course they have to be for tor to function
<nalioth> ladies and gentlemen, this is not a social channel, if you want access to #ubuntu, Freenode offers cloaks for anonymity and it also offers "gpg-tor" access which is not shunned by some of the channels here
<Smorg> ah it just kicks you to this chan
<Smorg> appologies
<nalioth> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml  Smorg
<Myrtti> I was just thinking, what's the policy on away messages currently
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: No public ones, generally.  (sometimes tolerated in smaller channels, but just don't)
<tonyyarusso> Use /away instead
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: yeah. I asked because I tried to discuss the issue on a particular channel, but since no change was happening and I got frustrated everytime I saw public aways, I left the channel
<Myrtti> I wasn't contributing there anyway so it didn't matter that I left
<nalioth> Myrtti: /away messages suck
<nalioth> !tell Myrtti about guidelines
<Myrtti> they really do, I know
<Myrtti> and yes, I know the guidelines, it's me, you know ;-)
<nalioth> Myrtti: just sic ubuto on 'em  :)
<nalioth> or ubotu even
<Myrtti> well I didn't really want to rub it on people, I tried nicely with discussion
<nalioth> so /msg ubotu tell NICK about guidelines
<nalioth> it'll tell 'em who sent it
<Myrtti> I don't particularly like using bots telling people what I can tell them myself
<Myrtti> it's so... hmmm, so...
<Myrtti> outsourced
<Myrtti> I like to talk to people with no proxies
<Myrtti> since I still know how to type and think
<Myrtti> but now I need to relogin, xfce has forgotten some of my settings
<arrenlex> Could we have a blurb about install.exe pointing you to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype
<arrenlex> Perhaps with many giant beta warnings?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> mneptok, they're talking about you on -motu, go scare them :
<elkbuntu> well drat, one of them's in here, that ruined it
<mneptok> heheh
<elkbuntu> bah. if you're having a good day so far, dont read sounder
<kgoetz> yay for having unsubscribed yesterday :D
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> kgoetz, jbj suggested a... homebrew repo
<elkbuntu> ie, a cesspool of support nightmare
<Seveas> @t
<Seveas> meh
<kgoetz> elkbuntu: what, another one?
<kgoetz> or a united one ?:S
<elkbuntu> kgoetz, a united one
<elkbuntu> he's a tool, remember
<elkbuntu> i replied anyway, and somehow managed to keep the CoC intact
<kgoetz> i forget fast, but less then a week since i nearly snapped over a post from him i think i remember ;)
<elkbuntu> i just reminded you in PM
<kgoetz> oh thankyou *looks*
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.mess.enabled True
<Seveas> @esr
<Seveas> @esr
<Ubugtu> Eric Raymond was reborn; from a skinny lame kid with a flute into a shaman and a vessel of the Goat-Foot God, the Piper at the Gates of Dawn, the Horned Lord. The music was his first power, but not his last.
<Seveas> @esr
<kgoetz> o_0
<kgoetz> wth?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> @t
<Ubugtu> Mr. T actually does sell sea shells by the sea shore. Mainly to support his $500,000 a day gold chain habit.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> anyone awake
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* tsmithe is awake, but he's not an op
<elkbuntu> already dealt, tsmithe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee__]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> elkbuntu, kk
<kgoetz> eek. how many Hobbsee__ 's do we need :S
<elkbuntu> kgoetz, i know. one is more than enough
* kgoetz flail
* elkbuntu tickles all the hobbsee's
* Hobbsee tickles all the elkbuntu's
* tsmithe hides from all the Hobbsees
<Hobbsee> kgoetz: lots!
* Hobbsee chases tsmithe 
<elkbuntu> tsmithe, careful. they hunt like velocir raptors
* tsmithe outruns the Hobbsees
* Hobbsee__ pounces on tsmithe 
<tsmithe> elkbuntu, that's ok. i've dealt with them many a time
* kgoetz watches
<elkbuntu> rpf;
<tsmithe> hehe - Hobbsee__ pounced on my dummy!
<elkbuntu> rofl*
* tsmithe gives elkbuntu a ticket to a typing lesson
<Hobbsee> Fetched 204MB in 6m22s (532kB/s) yay :)
<tsmithe> lucky beggar
<kgoetz> Hobbsee: thats a bit slow :P
<tsmithe> i get a tenth that
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kgoetz> hehe
* Hobbsee is dist-upgrading one laptop, and installing the kde snapshot on the other
<kgoetz> tsmithe: thats still twice as fast as my home connection
<tsmithe> that is my home connection ;)
<tsmithe> used to be 200 :'(
<kgoetz> :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee__]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee seriously cant believe how tiny this laptop screen is
<kgoetz> *hugs* Hobbsee* - now control that cloneing :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<tsmithe> how tiny is it?
<Hobbsee__> 1024x768 - it's not that small
<Hobbsee__> but compared to my dell widescreen...
* kgoetz runs this lappy at that
* Hobbsee__ waits...
* kgoetz puts 'get lappy to take to png' on todo list
<kgoetz> closer... closer...
<kgoetz> (and scarier too)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee is back to torment...
<ubotu> In ubotu, HymnToLife said: names is <reply> For info about why Ubuntu releases are named as they are, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<Pricey> !names
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about names - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pricey> !search name
<ubotu> Found: kernel, appsy, warty, username, alsa-source, tab, questions-#ubuntu-classroom-chat, scp, strigi, usernames
* kgoetz wonders if thats a 'still in there ' warty or serves a special purpose
<Pricey> !waty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about waty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pricey> !warty
<ubotu> warty was the first release of Ubuntu. Version 4.10, codename "Warty Warthog"
<Pricey> !name is <alias> codenames
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Pricey said: !name is <alias> codenames
<Pricey> %login
<Pricey> !name is <alias> codenames
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Pricey said: !name is <alias> codenames
<Pricey> @login
<Pricey> !login
<ubotu> login: system login tools. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.0.16-2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 306 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<Pricey> grrr
<kgoetz> heh :/
<Jucato> maybe it only knows you as Price_Child?
<PriceChild> !name is <alias> codenames
<ubotu> I'll remember that, PriceChild
<PriceChild> woo :)
<Jucato> :D
<kgoetz> :D
* PriceChild files a bug
<gnomefreak> %login
<gnomefreak> what are you expecting?
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, well when I use my "Pricey" alternate nick it won't accept me
<gnomefreak> ah
<PriceChild> So hopefully the login can just look at the cloak instead of the entire thing
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> hey, can some one kill this turd in #ubuntu-meeting for trolling
<nixternal> !ops damnit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops damnit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<imbrandon> heya fellas, whos got ops in #ubuntu-meeting
<imbrandon> we need a ban
<imbrandon> 15:16  * CgiSoft takes the code of conduct and flushes it down an open source toilet                                                                                                                 iwj
<imbrandon> 15:16 < atoponce> !ops                                                                                                                                                                               JanC
<imbrandon> 15:16 -!- CgiSoft [n=cgi-guy@c-24-127-89-75.hsd1.va.comcast.net]  has quit [] 
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> they are sleeping ;p
<Rinchen> nixternal, did you report our CoCo breach here already?
<Rinchen> Ok, Nix must be away
<Rinchen> For any OPS who are monitoring, we had someone on #ubuntu-meeting trash the CoC and disrupt a meeting
<Rinchen> * [CgiSoft]  (n=cgi-guy@c-24-127-89-75.hsd1.va.comcast.net): cgi guy
<Rinchen> * [CgiSoft]  #ubuntu-us #ubuntu-meeting
<Rinchen> * [CgiSoft]  irc.freenode.net :http://freenode.net/
<Rinchen> * [CgiSoft]  idle 00:00:57, signon: Sat Feb 24 13:53:40
<Rinchen> * [CgiSoft]  End of WHOIS list.
<PriceChild> Rinchen, it was reported but all the ops seem to be sleeping :(
<Rinchen> The details about "flushing the Ubuntu CoC down the open source toliet" and other good stuff.
<Rinchen> Thanks Pricey.
<PriceChild> sorry I can't help :)
<Rinchen> No worries. Just wanted to ensure someone logged it :-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> ping nalioth
<DBO> ping anyone
<PriceChild> anyone?
<DBO> you'll work fine
<PriceChild> :)
<DBO> can you do me a favor?
<PriceChild> depends what it is :)
<PriceChild> !proxy > m00v
<DBO> can you tell Seveas that I will be away from IRC and the online community in general for short time (a couple weeks) due to, erm, personal issues I guess
<m00v> yes ?
<ompaul> DBO, we can
<PriceChild> Ok
<DBO> my private life needs some closer attention right now
<PriceChild> DBO, you could always leave a memoserv perhaps?
<PriceChild> m00v, see the private message from ubotu
<DBO> I trust you people more =)
<PriceChild> hehe ok :)
<ompaul> DBO,you could mail him - he does read it - he does not see the memoserv
<PriceChild> Hope you sort it all out, cya soon!
<DBO> ompaul, I know, I was hoping to simply find him here
<DBO> anyhow I hope you all will have me back when things are sorted on my end
<DBO> thank you all
<ompaul> cheers
<ompaul> mind yourself
<DBO> bye =)
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> c ya l8r
<ompaul> all well
<ompaul> ahh well
<ompaul> PriceChild, what was that about proxy?
<PriceChild> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<tonyyarusso> re: earlier, very few people have ops in -meeting, so it can be hard to find one on the rare occasion that it's needed.
<PriceChild> ompaul, basically he got forwarded here from ubuntu because he has a tor connection
<ompaul> PriceChild, k
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, I just filed a bug about that
<tonyyarusso> helllllp
<tonyyarusso> Major lag here, so trouble taking on #ubuntu spammers :P
<PriceChild> ompaul, to the rescue
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, got it
<ompaul> PriceChild, do -readtopic please
<ompaul> if your not voiced
<ompaul> let me know
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> ompaul, ctrl+x closing xchat keeps catching me :'(
<ompaul> ahhh
* ikonia has a request 
<ompaul> ask and you may be denied / granted
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> ikonia, ^^
<ikonia> super
<ikonia> just wanted to see if anyone was listening
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %*!*@alesi.projecthugo.co.uk]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> I can't hear you :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %*!*@alesi.projecthugo.co.uk]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> my request is simple - I would like to request that the policy on using ubot output redirection is directed using a pm ">" rather than on screen as the ammount of ubot abuse (not bad - just over use) is making the channel very confusing, eg: constant !nvidia !wireless !mp3 !etc
<ikonia> it would be nicer if the policy was !nvidia >$user
<ikonia> I appriciate its a big ask, and just request consideration
<ompaul> then you have to explain to the user what a PM is
<ompaul> ikonia, if you want to put it in as bug on launchpad but I don't think it would come to pass
<ikonia> not really - with a minor change to ubot so the output is auto directed to > rather than |
<ikonia> I don't think it would either, I was just curious on you guys views on it
<ompaul>  I would be opposed to it
<ikonia> if it was just me that found it frustrating or if it was a genuine problem
<ikonia> ahhh interesting, could you explain
<ompaul> as I use this |
<ikonia> ompaul: yes, but that still outputs to screen
<ompaul> it means that people who don't know stuff can see it
<ompaul> and in a channel of 1k + users
<ikonia> eg: "!restrictedformats" is about 8 lines long
<ompaul> that is a bit over the top
<ikonia> ompaul: yes, thats why I didn't put the bot on ignore
<ompaul> I used to put the likes of that in on 1 line and point to a url
<ompaul> hmm
<ikonia> but the last few days everyone is !nvidia !help !wirless !etc and its just making the channel impossible to follow
<ikonia> its only been bad of late
<ikonia> hence why its only just frustrated me
<ompaul> well I'll talk with seveas about making them shorter
<ikonia> I appriciate I'm one user, never hurts to ask though
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: so, /msg ubotu tell soandso about msg the bot  ;)
<ikonia> swap to the channel - in under a minute 3 people have done !worksforme
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: could do - but every user ? hence why I was requesting a policy update
<ikonia> I was just curious to feedback if it was frustrating anyone else, or just me finding it a bit tiresome
<tonyyarusso> not sure'
<ikonia> just thought it may be interesting to discuss
<ompaul> then lead by example with ! foo > user
<ikonia> happy to be wrong on this
<ikonia> ompaul: I already do
<ompaul> also tell others verbosely in the channel
<ompaul> :)
<ikonia> I try - but its not my place to
<ikonia> hence discussion here
<ikonia> happy to be wrong on it, just thought I'd see what you guys thought
<ompaul> please stop saying happy to be wrong
<ikonia> well, I just didn't want to be "pushy" on it like I was moaning, I was just interested
<ompaul> I wonder if you should to !msgthebot
<ompaul>  !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ikonia> ompaul: but then thats another !something on screen that keeps "appearing"
<ompaul> maybe I could expand that to usebot
<ikonia> I was trying to reduce the ammount of !noise on screen
<ompaul> you need to break eggs to make an omlette
<ikonia> eg: - look at this
<ompaul> so if your !noise is towards
<ikonia> <Pelo> !restricted
<ikonia> <OCgraphikz> got the updates
<ikonia> <ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ompaul> I cam seeing it
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> didn't see you in channel
<ikonia> !multimedia and !resolution 3 lines apart just flooded my screen
<ompaul> you made your point about 10 minutes ago
<ikonia> ooh right
<ompaul> so I tried to enter a discussion with you and you keep saying the same stuff
<ompaul> now can we work on this?
<ikonia> wasn't sure it was clear how often its happening
<ikonia> sure, happy to work on it
<ompaul> my idea is that I make a nice little short one
<ikonia> thats a great step
<ompaul> that is like one line
<ikonia> less is more
<ikonia> just the URL for example
<ompaul> explains how to tell a user using the bot
<ompaul> no
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> missed the point
<ompaul> you need to tell someone what they are doing
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> explain
<ompaul> so if you put a really detailed web page up
<ompaul> explaining a "full case http://wiki.ubuntu.com/goodbotuse
<ompaul> and we prefix this with
<mc44> #ubuntu will be scrolling past too fast even without ubotu responses
<ompaul> so it looks like: !goodbotuse > user
<ompaul> and that factoid says
<trollboy> any word on the wrt54g's patching the bug yet?
<ikonia> ompaul: that seems a reasonable step
<ompaul> to use the bot better - have it message the information to the user - it is easier for them to access and does not create noise in the channel please see  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/goodbotuse for more information
<ikonia> ompaul: I see where you're going
<ompaul> then say OI user read message from bot
<ikonia> yes, thats a start
<ikonia> could see how it goes
<ompaul> ikonia, so I can leave that wiki page for you
<ikonia> review it at a later data
<ompaul> then come back to me
<ikonia> ompaul: if you'd like me to write it, I'd be happy
<ompaul> well it is your idea I am just advising how you can achieve your goal
<ikonia> ompaul: no problem, I'll write it
<ikonia> thanks for the feedback
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-25
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: ping - I'm getting a compile error on your machine when it works fine on mine.  I'm not sure if it's b/c you're PPC or b/c yours is Dapper.  Making a feisty pbuilder tgz requires a backported debootstrap.  Would you consider that, or is it a bit too significant of a system change?
<trollboy> any word on the wrt54g's patching the bug yet?
<Hobbsee> trollboy: some have done it ages ago
<trollboy> I just got the latest firmware and it appears to be still affected
<trollboy> about a week ago is when I got the firmware
<ompaul> trollboy, did you not go and get yourself ddwrt for the box?
<trollboy> say what?
<ompaul> did you not go and get yourself ddwrt for the box?
<ompaul> that would have some nice firmware and at least it is open so you can hack it yourself
<tonyyarusso> DD-WRT is very nice (I use it)
<trollboy> I prefer to keep my router standard
<trollboy> elsewise I'd be running sveasoft or whatever it is
<ompaul> standard where cisco give you buggy software you can't fix and you have to beg them to fix it
<trollboy> ompaul: as a rule, all software and hardware sucks
<trollboy> its a matter of finding which sucks less at the moment
<trollboy> and when I bought it, it sucked less
<ompaul> trollboy, and as a rule binary blobs suck way more than that with source
<trollboy> with that arguement; I should opt for Gentoo in lieu of a binary distro like ubuntu
<trollboy> I'm not trying to pick fights
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<trollboy> just asking if you guys knew of any updates
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> trollboy, actually your wrong there, you have the source for ubuntu it is a matter of do you want to compile it
<trollboy> I do?
<trollboy> You've access to my box and my install media
<ompaul> you do have the source should you want it
<trollboy> *sigh*
<trollboy> indeed
<trollboy> well thanks for spending 7 minutes saying "not that we know of"
<ompaul> trollboy, never ever suggest you get better service from a binary blob organisation
<ompaul> well not with me around anyway :)
<trollboy> I didn't
<trollboy> I said I prefer to stay standard
<ompaul> suggesting that sucked less
<ompaul> ergo that is better from where I stand
<trollboy> less than other routers on the market
<trollboy> but by all means, follow the freenode status quo by using anything said as an opportunity to trashtalk the product(s) the user is asking about and waste time on diatribes on the virtues of FOSS over evil corporations.
<ompaul> I never mentioned corporations
<trollboy> Unless of course, ddwrt was making a hardware product at the time
<trollboy> <ompaul> standard where cisco give you buggy software you can't fix and you have to beg them to fix it
<trollboy> I believe Cisco Inc is in fact a incorporated entity
<trollboy> as was Linksys before thier aquisition by Cisco
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> cisco is one company, not plural if you want to be a pedant, however they are not producing for you in this instance a piece of software that you can fix whatever bug it is that exists, why not run ddwrt and not have the bug? or is it that not your aim in life then when they fix it you could move back if you thought you got better software at least it would work etc
<trollboy> Yes they are late in producing a bugfix in this
<trollboy> however, as previously mentioned, I am waiting for them to produce said bugfix, thus allowing me to stay with standard, vendor supported firmware.
<ompaul> which you can move back to when fixed if you used ddwrt
<ompaul> thus not having vendor imposed bugs while they take the weekend off
* elkbuntu looks at which channel this is
<ompaul> elkbuntu, you know you could have a point there - it ain't #cisco for sure
* ompaul rofl
<elkbuntu> or #linksys
<elkbuntu> ;)
<trollboy> But I digress, the fact that cisco is in fact one company and not multiple companies does in fact obviously excuse you for any and all anti-social, unhelpful and downright confrontational rhetoric when asked a simple question.  With support like this, I can't imagine WHY FOSS hasn't dominated the market yet.  Oh yes, MS et al at least smiles when they sell you crappy closed source software.  As opposed to attacking users who try to
<trollboy>  comply with bug requests while running good quality open source solutions.
<ompaul> perhaps someone might entertain trollboy with what gnewsense is and why really suggesting that blobs were a solution to me would not work
<trollboy> I'm quite familiar with GNU
<trollboy> I've been running at least 1 linux desktop since RedHat 4
<Ubugtu> Red Hat bug 4 in installer "Installer fails on LILO step" [High,Closed: fixed]  https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=4
* ompaul looks at the bot
<trollboy> Thank you for the flashback from the 90's
<trollboy> Obviously the bot is a binary blob.  No worries
<elkbuntu> trollboy, it's good to see you've named yourself appropriately
<trollboy> elkbuntu: thank you.  Amazing that you know that I'm over 7' tall
<trollboy> but my old college girlfriend Lynn named me this, not myself.
<elkbuntu> trollboy, i was referring to your trollish behaviour
<trollboy> and for the record elkbuntu, I'm not trolling.  Far from it.  I asked a simple question and was accosted for my troubles
<trollboy> unfortunately that's become the de facto standard on freenode
<trollboy> and as I'm growing more and more weary of it day by day, I expressed my disdain
<elkbuntu> trollboy, if you were not trolling before, you certainly are now
<trollboy> In what respect?
<elkbuntu> With support like this, I can't imagine WHY FOSS hasn't dominated the market yet.  Oh yes, MS et al at least smiles when they sell you crappy closed source software. <-- this sort of comment is impregnated with troll stench
<trollboy> Please do tell, if I am in fact trolling, I will stop.
* Hobbsee looks in
<trollboy> Its my personal opinion
<trollboy> in regards to my horrid treatment when asking a simple question
<ompaul> well let us work it out - you asked an offtopic question and for your troubles got an offtopic answer - neither cisco and its binary blobs or ddwrt are core to this channel
<trollboy> I was sent to this channel in regards to a bug I've got with my router
<trollboy> your policies made it on topic for this channel
<ompaul> then the question is this - do you have your port set to 8001?
<trollboy> No not currently
<trollboy> Is this were you initiate a dcc attack on that port to disconnect me and acheive victory and smug satisfaction?
<ompaul> so how do you propose to fix the problem with the router to get into #ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> bye!
<Hobbsee> yep, that's exactly the idea.
<elkbuntu> so he wants cisco/linksys to fix it for him?
<ompaul> so you don't fix it you can't get back into #ubuntu simple
<Hobbsee> trollboy: clearly you *havent* fixed it, by whatever medium you choose.
<ompaul> when you do fix it you need to disconnect and reconnect and then be tested
<ompaul> and that bug is going around months - so there is 8001 or no access
<elkbuntu> trollboy, the idea is that people will use the exploits to get smug satisfaction is what we're trying to eliminate in the ubuntu channels. if they stop getting the reactions they desire, for whicever reasons, they'll stop annoying us
<Hobbsee> not to mention it's darned annoying to keep being kicked off the network, of course.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<trollboy> indeed
<trollboy> that said
<trollboy> I'm done with freenode
<trollboy> at least for a while
<Hobbsee> okay.  that's your choice.  you've got the freedom to do that.
<trollboy> You guys do more harm than good so far as I'm concerned
<elkbuntu> so let me get this right. he believed he shouldnt have to change his port etc because cisco or linksys should fix it for him?
<ompaul> perhaps, that is not an unreasonable take on his attitude
<mc44> well to be fair they should fix their buggy router
<mc44> s
<elkbuntu> mc44, yeah but the insinuation that we should let him run free and be exploited until then...
<mc44> well yes, thats why he had such an apt name, eh :)
<ompaul> he is one of those nice peoples attitude the exploiters who actually might come in be kicked so that they can take your time
<ompaul> sorry did I say troll
<ompaul> you don't call yourself troll on IRC
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> -NickServ-            Nickname: trollboy << ONLINE >>
<elkbuntu> -NickServ-          Registered: 4 years 15 weeks 4 days (6h 11m 47s) ago
<elkbuntu> he hasnt gone :
<gnomefreak> he has been banned from #ubutnu for trolling (or it was #kubuntu) (<= month ago)
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu*
<ompaul> okay so is he still banned
* gnomefreak not unbanning him since i havent really followed the past week or so
<ompaul> cos he did not fix his stupid irc client
<ompaul> that one can last a few months
<gnomefreak> he hasnt for a while
<ompaul> gnomefreak, it is all ciscos fault
<ompaul> :)
<gnomefreak> hes been in here for the last week or 2 "trying" to fix it
<gnomefreak> lol :)
<ompaul> for a leet php haxor he should be able to pass a simple arguement to his irc client
<elkbuntu> so he's one of the 'newbies' he mentioned?
<ompaul> or maybe he wrote it in php himself
<ompaul> elkbuntu, :) good call
<elkbuntu> ompaul, repost that quote here ;)
<elkbuntu> it is afterall in the PD
<gnomefreak> changing to port 8001 (if its exploit issue) will fix it
<gnomefreak> no matter what cleint he uses
<ompaul> You guys are great!!  I'm so sick of newbie users.  Now in my book a newbie isn't the same as say a neophyte.  A neophyte is just new to the field, a newbie is new to the feild and refuses to learn and has an encyclopedia's worth of preconcieved wrong ideas.
<elkbuntu> so as you see, he confuses newbie for a n00bie
<ompaul> that is from trollboy and can be looked up on the web he said that 7 years ago and is still having issues :)
<ompaul> I'll leave it with you all
<ompaul> stay safe and mind yourselves
<gnomefreak> its him(not wanting to fix it, lying, or trolling) pick one or 3
<gnomefreak> you too ompaul
<ompaul> gnomefreak, nanu nanu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up until edgy, and is now a community port.
<elkbuntu> ubot3 sucks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> [22:21]  [Who]  LaMBaCini is n=gokkkkkk@88.231.41.192 (qDalgicv) appears to be spamming on join
<Hobbsee> their old nick, anyway
<Hobbsee> my banning sucks.  why cant i ban?
<ompaul> it is now barred
<ompaul> by ip
<Hobbsee> right.  which is why i cant add another ban?
<ompaul> you can ban *!*gokkkk*@*
<Hobbsee> true
<ompaul> dont give it the full run of ks :)
<Hobbsee> it was just an IP that i couldnt do
<PriceChild> You banned me in there! :O :P
<ikonia> ompaul: initial feedback on draft please https://wiki.ubuntu.com/goodbotuse#preview
<ubotu> In ubotu, mahHa said: I need know if is a common problem or is special of my computer. Not record nothing from the micro. I try with others and nothing. Not record with ekiga, skype and anothers
<ikonia> ompaul: I forgot to say "please"
<ompaul> :)
<ikonia> excuse my slack manners
<ompaul> msg me please
<ompaul> ikonia,  msg me please
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, GoopyMonkey said: !frog hotels is smelly
<PriceChild> lol
<williammanda> hello
<PriceChild> Hey williammanda
<williammanda> can anyone help me?
<PriceChild> You need a test?
<williammanda> i guess?......I got booted from ubuntu over a week ago....
<williammanda> no other room says I have a problem
<PriceChild> Ah yeah I saw you in #ubuntu-read-topic
<PriceChild> Have you followed the instructions?
<williammanda> i'm in linuxtv, mythtv-users, ubuntu-mythtv, etc...
<PriceChild> williammanda, Have you followed the instructions?
<williammanda> i'm on a different computer....and yes I did follow the instructions
<PriceChild> Ok. I personally can't unban you from #ubuntu so you're going to have to be patient for one of the other ops to appear.
<williammanda> ok
<PriceChild> If you join #pricechild I can check that you're ready before another op tests you?
<williammanda> i don't understand what is the problem
<PriceChild> williammanda, Basically you were the victim of malicious users who send broken commands over the irc network. Your router got confused at this command and disconnected you. When this happens to lots of people in a big channel like #ubuntu, it spams the channel. We prevent this by banning the victims until they fix their problem
<PriceChild> williammanda, Seems to be fine if someone could unban him please :)
<williammanda> ty PC
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, _pb said: ubotu; what is mutt
<PriceChild> !bot > _pb
<PriceChild> williammanda, Sorry no-one's around... thanks for patience
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Hey gnomefreak could you test williammanda please then unban him from #ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> williammanda: please join #gnomefreak
* gnomefreak will be back in a few minutes williammanda to be testing please join #gnomefreak
* gnomefreak waits
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: ill be working around for a little while  if he comes  back wanting to be tested
<PriceChild> ok :)
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, He's still in #pricechild where you can test him
<gnomefreak> williammanda: you should beable to join #ubuntu now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> hey ompaul :)
<nalioth> hey ompaul :) indeed
<ompaul> hey ompaul :) indeed who let you on the internet
<ompaul> DOH!
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
<jason0_> I need access to #ubuntu, I switched my server/port.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> jason0_, please be patient and soemone will test you asap
<PriceChild> I can't personally unban you from #ubuntu so don't go anywhere! :)
<jason0_> Thanks
<nalioth> PriceChild: have you tested?
<PriceChild> jason0_, please join #pricechild for a test ;)
<PriceChild> Sorry nalioth I ususally test people just incase they need help fixing things still but didn't this time as was up to some monkey business
<nalioth> PriceChild: you are a typing monkey?
<PriceChild> Yes
<PriceChild> That is what I said
<PriceChild> nalioth, He's clean
<nalioth> clean, eh?
<PriceChild> nalioth, he has fixed his router's vulnerabilities
<PriceChild> That is longer to type
<PriceChild> I'm not a typing monkey you know! - oh wait I am....
<nalioth> jason0_: thanks for your patience, you can join #ubuntu now
<nalioth> PriceChild: thanks for the test
<PriceChild> :)
* PriceChild trundles off
<nalioth> PriceChild: trundling is the sign of a great ape, not a monkey
<PriceChild> rofl :)
<GazzaK> ook
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<techi1> I am having understanding how to install my ubuntu in a double boot with a windowsxp pro machine. Can anybody help me?
<PriceChild> techi1, this is not #ubuntu
<techi1> PriceChild.... could you direct me there. or tell me the name of the chat room. I am new at this.
<PriceChild> /j #ubuntu
<nalioth> techi1: type /join #ubuntu
<PriceChild> /join #ubuntu
<techi1> thanks so much, I appreciate it.
* nalioth mumbles about "helping from the lowest common denominator"
<PriceChild> Sorry nalioth :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> !proxy | kakbgeeh
<ubotu> kakbgeeh: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<PriceChild> !proxy | test11234
<ubotu> test11234: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
* tonyyarusso tells ubotu "nfts is <reply> stop your stupid typos in busy channels like #ubuntu tonyyarusso !"
<serbya_boy> hi
<PriceChild> Hi serbya_boy, how can we help?
<serbya_boy> a dont know
<serbya_boy> ...
<serbya_boy> Dont touch Kosovo!!!!!!!!!!!
<serbya_boy> jeste culi
<serbya_boy> bre
* PriceChild shrugs
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> strange boy
<GazzaK> that told you PriceChild, don't touch Kosovo
<PriceChild> I promise :)
<x-spec-t> heya...i just received spam mail from my @ubuntu.com address to my @gmail.com address
<tonyyarusso> x-spec-t: Chances are it was spoofed.  Nothing you can do about it really.
<x-spec-t> 'k
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Seveas, wrt https://launchpad.net/bugs/87552 I can still reproduce this
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87552 in ubuntu-bots "Login doesn't recognise alternate nicks even if identically cloaked" [Undecided,Rejected] 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
<mako> greetoings
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: you around?
<mako> i'm updating the official ubuntu book's section on irc and wanted to check a few things
<mako> folks here should know
<gnomefreak> k
<mako> "Currently the #ubuntu channel is the third biggest channel on the Freenode network and is growing quickly."
<mako> does someone know the current status?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<apokryphos> Seveas: back already? ;-)
<apokryphos> mako: #ubuntu is the biggest
<mc44> mako: check the channel list :)
<gnomefreak> 1007
<gnomefreak> in there atm
<apokryphos> FOSDEM was freakin' awesome this year, by the way, guys 8)
<mc44> mako: ubuntu is beating gentoo by 1 user right now :)
<mako> mc44: i'm not interested in the general number, not the "at the moment i checked size"
<apokryphos> but it is on average larger
<mako> apokryphos: i'm happy to go with that
<gnomefreak> its been just over 1000 for a month or so mako
<apokryphos> mako: we took over them completely around edgy time, and since then...
<mako> does that make it the single biggest?
<apokryphos> popey: did you really go this year? Didn't see you around 8)
<apokryphos> mako: yes, #gentoo is the only other competitor
<mako> apokryphos: awesome, thanks
<James_Pain> hey all, can I get back into #ubuntu please. I was part of this DCCExploit and I think i've fixed it now.
<gnomefreak> debian was up there at one point but not sure what happened since they moved official support to another server
<apokryphos> James_Pain: ok, tested you and you're fine. You're now good to go :)
<apokryphos> James_Pain: you can join #ubuntu directly
<gnomefreak> James_Pain: join #gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> nvm
<mako> is the #ubuntu channel size continuing to grow?
<James_Pain> ty apok..
<mako> last year, it had doubled in the previous nine months
<gnomefreak> mako: yes little by little since we hit 1000
<apokryphos> mako: yes, but generally not in a continuous fashion. It tends to grow around release times and then stay at a higher size.
<apokryphos> this is why it's really important that we're around to help at release times :)
<PriceChild> Its just silly how big it is...
<mako> apokryphos: great
* apokryphos heads out for the night
<gnomefreak> night apokryphos
<gnomefreak> mako: is there going to be a book for feisty or just online book?
<nalioth> mako: #ubuntu is top 3 on Freenode (if not top 2)
<nalioth> mako: #ubuntu seems to grow more with each release
<mako> nalioth: awesome :)
<mako> nalioth: i'm noting it now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-18
<Pricey> Haha.... scheduled to talk at lrl us
<Pricey> Matthew Garrett (Power Management / Anger)
<Pricey> I wonder if that is power as in "rawr I have ops!!! I had better be careful how many people I kick", or "hmmm laptop won't turn on"
<Pricey> :P
<LjL> lrl?
<Pricey> lugradio live
<LjL> ah
<LjL> Pricey: i bet it is more like "how to make your keyboard last more than 3 months modulo coffee drops"
<Pricey> LjL, so are you driving up for lrl uk?
<LjL> Pricey: yup, i've even fitted my car with some floaters to pass the channel
<Pricey> LjL, you can take it on the train...?
<LjL> Pricey: yeah, well, anyway, it was a no :)
<Pricey> how rude
 * LjL sometimes crosses the city border, but is always anxious when doing so
<LjL> besides, i don't see myself driving on the left either
<Seeker`> LjL: its not that hard to get used to
<nalioth> LjL: no, it's actually not hard to get used to at all
<Seeker`> its driving on the right thats odd
<nalioth> the first near head-on collision will cause your brain to keep the correct side of the road foremost in your mind
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> I've known people that have driven on the left on the continent, and every time they went to change gear, they ended up hitting the door with their arm
<Seeker`> nalioth: do they believe in gears wherever it is you are from?
 * nalioth drives a huge truck with 5 of them
<Seeker`> AIUI most americans drive automatics
<Seeker`> not so sure about the rest of europe
<nalioth> most americans are *******
<Seeker`> rest of europe = europe - UK
<LjL> nalioth: what happens if those first near collisions are not near?
<nalioth> LjL: then you won't have to worry about the correct side of the road  :(
<LjL> Seeker`: we drive manual
<LjL> nalioth: point
 * Seeker` misses driving :(
<LjL> and uhm, yeah, i think it might be harder to get used to the position in the car, than to the keeping-the-left thing itself
<nalioth> LjL: i'd recommend renting an English car
<LjL> but if i came with my own car that wouldn't be an issue
<nalioth> LjL: it's harder in your own car
<nalioth> you revert back to your usual driving habits (and veer into the right lane as is your usual wont)
 * Seeker` wonders if the pedals are reversed in a Left hand drive car
<nalioth> Seeker`: nope
<LjL> but i'd put in the fifth instead of the first! =)
<LjL> Seeker`: ...
<Seeker`> LjL: ?
<LjL> Seeker`: what an interesting idea :P
<LjL> anyway i thought left-hand cars were also relatively common in the uk
<Seeker`> not afaik
<Seeker`> they do exist, just not that many of them
<Seeker`> 99% are probably right hand drive
<LjL> anyway what is true is that, by foot, it was easier to learn to look right first when i went to the UK, than to re-learn to look left when i went back home
<LjL> i guess it was obviously because i was paying attention in the UK, while when i came back i wouldn't
<Seeker`> I recently did "pass plus", which is something for drivers who have recently passed their test - they do 6 hours of driving with an instructor covering night, all weather, town, country, dual carriadge and motorway driving
<Seeker`> my instructor would often ask me why i was in gear x coming up to a junction
<Seeker`> and I quite often couldn't tell him, becuase I just did what seemed natural, I wasn't thinking about it
<LjL> nalioth: also you know, while of course it's not comparable to reality, i used a little driving simulator software based on US roads (and also one based on european ones), and i was *really* put off in the US one by the fact that the traffic lights were only on the opposite side of the crossing, not your own. now i've no idea if that's like that everywhere... but i always ended up not noticing the light
<LjL> Seeker`: i'm usually in gear X because it's what keeps me around 2500 RPM ;)
<Seeker`> although I think his choice of gears was a bit dodgy - we would be driving through town at ~25mph, and he would tell me to keep it in 2nd - his poor engine was whining so badly :(
<Seeker`> but as soon as we got out of town, he would complain that I dont go up to 4th quick enough
<nalioth> LjL: we have traffic lights on poles on our side of the street, on poles on the opposite side of the street, on wires on our side, on wires on the other side, etc
<Seeker`> nalioth: where do you live?
<nalioth> Seeker`: Texas
<Pricey> if he told you that he'd have to kline you
 * Pricey loses
<LjL> nalioth: *shrug* that simulator had them only on the opposite side... anyway it must be like that in some places of the US, because i'm pretty sure i read it somewhere in a "what's different when driving in europe" for americans
 * nalioth loves guests
<Pricey> party at nalioth's place!!!
<nalioth> LjL: you come visit me, and i'll show you all 4 types i mentioned above, plus some you'll absolutely freak out when you see
 * no0tic joins LjL in his trip
<nalioth> LjL: oooooh, and when you come, bring money and I'll take you to New Jersey and show you that clusterf*** they call a street and road system
<LjL> nalioth: well we have some i love here. such as the all-lights-on ones. you can get a green arrow, a yellow, and a red all together - and in turin i'm pretty sure i've seen some where the green wasn't an arrow, just a plain green... i suppose it still meant you couldn't turn, but i'm still not sure
<nalioth> all green and not an arrow here means you don't have a protected turning situation
 * Seeker` wonders how people would feel about the magic roundabout in swindon
<LjL> nalioth: but green *and* red?
 * nalioth has been through many roundabouts in Europe and the UK
<LjL> Seeker`: i'm sure most of us have seen pictures. i'd feel like i'd instruct my GPS to avoid it.
<nalioth> LjL: we never mix our colors here
<Seeker`> nalioth: You seen the magic roundabout?
<nalioth> Seeker`: not sure, i've been through quite a few
<LjL> nalioth: well what i'm saying is *all* lights were on - red, yellow and green
<Seeker`> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_Roundabout_(Swindon)
<nalioth> LjL: sounds like a fault to me
<Seeker`> that roundabout in swindon is actually on a couple of driving test routes
<LjL> nalioth: could be, but i think i saw more than one. anyway, the milan ones (i.e. green arrow, yellow, and red all together) are already a bit baffling to me - although i've got used to understanding what they mean
<LjL> Seeker`: hm the WP article doesn't have the most impressive photos though
<Seeker`> LjL: No, but it gets the idea across
<LjL> yeah but this is better http://vanrees.org/thesis/swindon.jpg
<no0tic> LjL, I saw them too
<nalioth> Seeker`: didn't make it to Swindon, unfortunately
 * nalioth took a German car to the UK 
<Seeker`> nalioth: whereabouts in the UK have you been?
<nalioth> London
<nalioth> some other places that I don't remember as I was driving around
 * nalioth drove around the whole of the UK
<Seeker`> any particular reason?
<nalioth> just went there to have a look around
<Seeker`> fair enough
<Seeker`> any parts you particularly liked?
<nalioth> well, i found London very interesting and could have spend my entire vacation time there
<nalioth> unfortunately, my friend wanted to see specific spots all over the UK and Europe during our vacation time
<LjL> yeah i'm tired of this lapland now, let's drive to sicily
<Seeker`> Bath is nice :) as is quite a lot of cornwall
<Seeker`> Lands End was fun
 * nalioth was chased by a crazed Scots storekeeper
<Seeker`> heh
<Pricey> lol.... nalioth drove around the UK for fun...
<nalioth> yep, it was fun, too
 * nalioth loved the looks he got from fellow drivers when he unrolled his window to ask for directions at the traffic lights . . . 
<Seeker`> did you have to do that often?
<Pricey> haha
<Seeker`> how long ago did you do this?
<Pricey> hahah
<nalioth> this was back in 1991
<Seeker`> wow, quite a while ago then
<nalioth> back when you lot were mostly kiddies
<Seeker`> (I was 5 at the time)
<Seeker`> nalioth: does that make you feel old?
<nalioth> i don't feel old at all
<LjL> i do, and i was a kiddie in 91
 * no0tic 8 in '91
<Seeker`> heh
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-us-oh, tnseditor said: ubotu is a bot, and eddieftw is from Chicago
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, recon said: !furby is fun to microwave.
<nzk> Alright, it had been over a year. 13 months, give or take a few days. Can I finally be unbanned from -offtopic?
<nzk> I think it was Hobbsee that banned me, if it helps at all.
<nickrud> nzk: seems like the regular ops aren't around right now, you should check back in an hour or two
<nzk> Alright. Is it okay if I wait here?
<nickrud> yes. 
<Myrtti> huomenta
<vircuser> hello. I wanted to ask about bundling systems that we sell with ubuntu
<vircuser> is anyone here who could give me an official contact I could forward my questions to?
<nalioth> vircuser: try #canonical
<vircuser> ok thanks
<vircuser> nope, doesn't work..
<vircuser> redirects me to an https domain
<Hobbsee> try #canonical-sysadmins
<emmajane> Out of curiosity: is there a way to NOT allow the user name "stupidgirl"? Check #ubuntu
<stdin> emmajane: I don't see them misbehaving in #ubuntu
<emmajane> erm. it's the name itself.
<emmajane> i take issue with "stupid" being used as a name and especially when associated with "girl"
<stdin> how do you know that the user isn't female?
<emmajane> I don't really care what gender they are.
<emmajane> that's not the point.
<emmajane> I have an issue with people seeing "stupid" next to "girl" repeatedly.
<Seveas> emmajane, this is not a place to get help with your "issues"
<tonyyarusso> I don't have an issue with the name, but iirc we have had problems with that user before, so worth watching
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, yup, was about to say
 * emmajane has an issue with the name and if these are the ops then I'm pretty sure this is the place I'd report having an issue. Am I wrong about that?
<Seveas> emmajane, yes. Ops don't deal with people's emotional issues. Only channel management
<emmajane> this is not an "emotional" issue.
<emmajane> this has to do with the name being offensive towards women.
<emmajane> You've read the code, right?
<stdin> would it be ass offensive to you if it were "stupidboy" ?
<Seveas> stdin, :)
<stdin> *as
<emmajane> yes, it would.
<emmajane> I don't like the word "stupid" associated with either gender.
<Seveas> btw, stupidgirl is a girl and history has shown she's stupid as well
<emmajane> or race
<emmajane> or whatever.
<nickrud> she certainly isn't stupid
<emmajane> Generally family friendly means all ages.
<nickrud> not clueful, but not stupid
<emmajane> My kids are definitely not permitted to use the word.
<stdin> I think you're a but to sensitive (IMO), I would not have a problem with someone calling them self stupid if they wanted to
<Seveas> nickrud, I consider trolls to be stupid :)
<emmajane> stdin: I think I'm trying to advocate for friendly language.
<nickrud> Seveas: haven't seen the trolling part, but I'd agree in principle
<Seveas> emmajane, then be friendly and let someone call herself stupid if she wants to
<emmajane> Seveas: You're missing the point.
<stdin> we can't possible moderate every user in the channel so they can't possibly offend anyone, I'm afraid we have to pick our battles a bit
<Seveas> nickrud, I refered to that when calling her stupid. Not her actions right now :)
<Seveas> stdin, you offend me. Change your nick to stderr to admit you are wrong.
<tonyyarusso> emmajane: If a user was calling another user stupid, you would have a case, but I don't think any of us see a problem with self-reference.
<nickrud> rflol
<Seveas> :)
 * emmajane notes the lack of respect taht her issue is being given. Duly noted and thank you for your attention.
<tonyyarusso> weird
<tonyyarusso> Disagreement is lack of respect now?
 * stdin could come up with a woman joke here, but won't for fear of offending the pope
 * nickrud looks around, and notices it was all male
<Seveas> I doubt elkbuntu or hobbsee would disagree with it
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: True, so we'll have this line ping elkbuntu in case she'd like to chime in.
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: although they said it didn't matter which gender it was, so if we simply believe that it's not a problem.
<nickrud> tonyyarusso: <emmajane> i take issue with "stupid" being used as a name and especially when associated with "girl"
<stdin> I don't think they would have cared so much if it was "boy"
<stdin> or they'd have asked for a ban on *stupid*!*@*
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: I'd rather pay attention to the latter of the two contradictory statements, since it supports my point better.  :P
<nickrud> heh
<nickrud> anyone seen LjL 's cumulative #ubuntu irc stats <preens> 
 * nickrud wonders why he spends so much time there
 * no0tic had
<no0tic> nickrud, nice job
<nickrud> The really amazing thing was bob2 was so high in the list, and he hasn't been around for at least a couple years (that I've seen)
<no0tic> nickrud, counting lines, not chars
<no0tic> nickrud, yes, chars too, indeed :)
<nickrud> he was the abolute best I've ever seen
<elkbuntu> stupidgirl is a known troll
<nickrud> the question is about the nick itself, though
<vircuser> what about stupidneuter?
<vircuser> that wouldn't offend a gender would it?
<vircuser> would stupidgenius offend geniuses?
<vircuser> how about stupidvista? ;)
<elkbuntu> there's been unofficial bob2s over the years too
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (pocketsnooker (spamming a game website & trolling earlier))
<dgjones> Hi if anybody is here, pocketsnooker is back spamming his games site link again, just done it one so far
<dgjones> sorry, in #ubuntu
<Gary> he is kickbanned now
<dgjones> Thanks Gary
 * jussi01 walks in
<jpatrick> yo jussi01 
<jussi01> heya jpatrick anythin interesting happening?
<jpatrick> suffering
<jpatrick> at school forced to code VB
<jussi01> heh, me also - stupid thesis prep course
<jpatrick> we need to learn real languages
<no0tic> jussi01, thesis prep course? they teach you how to write a thesis?
<jussi01> no0tic: yeah... sigh... 
<no0tic> jussi01, nice
<vircuser> you can always make a  'grown up' language out of it by adding assembly code ;)
<vircuser> http://members.optusnet.com.au/~draw3d/assembly.html
<vircuser> e.g.
<Pici> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Gary> hehe
<Pici> hrm.
<Pici> I dont think we should be suggesting ebox.
<ikonia> I mentioned this earlier
<ikonia> (as in a few weeks ago)
<ikonia> ( I agreed ) 
<ikonia> agee I should say 
<ikonia> (spelling)
<ikonia> any particular reason your not for it Pici 
<Pici> (!enter), anyway, ebox-firewall appears to disallow any incoming connections, which is bad if you're installing remotely.  
<Pici> bug 129090
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129090 in ebox-firewall "eBox doesn't allow outgoing connections from eBox server itself." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129090
<ikonia> Thats a bit more of a specific reason
<Pici> 2 People in #ubuntu right now just installed it and lost the ability to do anything remotely.
<ikonia> not a good situation
<Pici> I *think* thats the same bug#
<ikonia> sounds like  reasonable assumption
<Pricey> About the "stupidgirl" nick above.
<Pici> Eh?
<Pricey> If 'she' had come into the channel, and started "oh I'm a girl, but I'm so clueless, won't one of you strong men help me?" then yeah just kick them out. If they're acting fine then leave it.
<Pricey> I see no problem with the nick itself.
<Pici> Me either.
<Pricey> vircuser, WarrenHW, Hello there. Can I help you?
<Pici> I refer to figure 1: todays xkcd.
<Pici> http://www.xkcd.com/385/
<Pricey> I don't get the math...
<Pricey> but the generalisation is fun.
<Pricey> I still haven't gotten over 383 though :(
<Mez> 383 = Randall Stalking me
<ikonia> Pici: I see what you mean, another use with ebox issues has join #ubuntu
<ubotu> NthDegree called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pricey> Hey there stylus_, how can I help?
<stylus_> pricey: sorry, kind of joined by accident.
<stylus_> this channel was on the autojoin list from a long long time ago. 
<Tm_T> 1719.02 -!- ki [n=helppp@cpc1-flee1-0-0-cust387.glfd.cable.ntl.com] has joined #kubuntu
<Tm_T> 1719.02 -!- ki is "tomcruise"
<Tm_T> 1719.04 < ki>  shut up youre watching top gear donkey sex on steroids that physically makes you hurt sometimes if you are not cool after playing chess cranking that soulja boy that sings different to teh way they sound meaning that sometimes they go outside
<Pici> Tm_T: I know.
<Tm_T> Pricey: do you know?
<Pici> Tm_T: I informed #freenode about it.
<Pici> He did the same thing in #defocus
<Tm_T> Pici: aah, splendid :))
<Pricey> Hi hk2999, how can I help?
<hk2999> i was banned from ubuntu-offtopic years ago
<hk2999> uh... months actually
<hk2999> i want to know if i can be unbanned now.
<hk2999> i think the name of the one who banned me was Pici
<Myrtti> *yawn*
 * Mez shoves sock in Myrtti's mouth
<Myrtti> sorry
<Mez> @btlogin
<Myrtti> my bad
<Mez> :P
<Pricey> hk2999, remember why you were banned?
<Pricey> quiet children
 * Pici is here, fyi.
<hk2999> i compared sabdfl for hitler
<Pricey> you can deal with it if you want then Pici? :)
<hk2999> hey Pici, it's been months now, and i miss my offtopic, so can i be unbanned now?
<Pici> hk2999: Its been 18 days. Secondly, thats what you were banned for, do you know *why* you were banned though?
<hk2999> yeah, the hitler thing?
 * hk2999 is never gonna do it again
<Mez> Pici, 17 ;)
<Mez> (days)
<Pici> hk2999: I need you tor ead some links before we can concider removing the ban.
<Pici> !coc | hk2999 
<ubotu> hk2999: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Pici> !guidelines | hk2999 
<ubotu> hk2999: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hk2999> i will follow it to the letter, please unban me now.
<Pricey> hk2999, how do we know you won't start doing something silly again?
<hk2999> well, you can permaban me
<hk2999> from freenode?
<Pricey> I hear you were asking for redhat support in #ubuntu earlier for example? odd?
<hk2999> if i ever violate the tos again.
<Pricey> i can't no
<hk2999> well, im using ubuntu to access the rhel server and the problem is concerning linux in general (/etc/passwd)
<Pricey> so you think that is justified?
<hk2999> so #ubuntu was the first thing to mind
<Pici> Why not ##linux?
<Pricey> hk2999, you haven't read the guidelines, do it again please.
<hk2999> i already did. i was just kind of emotionally hijacked when i did that rhel blooper
<hk2999> will search freenode for the most relevant topic next time, promise.
<hk2999> i'll brb after another month then. i'll be a good ubuntuer until then. bye ^^
<nzk> Okay. I see some of the ops are back, so I'll try again: It's been 13 months since my ban in -offtopic, and Hobbsee (I believe) said that after 12, I would be let back in. So, can I be unbanned from there?
<ubotu> jpatrick called the ops in #ubuntu (Intangir)
<jpatrick> Pici: sorry for the typo
<Pici> jpatrick: you missed :p
<jpatrick> oh god
<jpatrick> ** yogurt2ungue_ [n=yogurt2u@190.48.43.94] has joined #ubuntu-es
<jpatrick> ah, he left..
<jpatrick> must of seen me :)
<ubotu> NthDegree called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<stdin> can someone update !xincludes, all it needs is xorg-dev and xlibs-dev doesn't exist any more
<Pici> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
<Pici> !xincludes =~ s/xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev xorg-dev/xorg-dev xlibs-dev/
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Pici said: !xincludes =~ s/xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev xorg-dev/xorg-dev xlibs-dev/
<Pici> ...
<jpatrick> you forgot to @login?
<Pici> yes
<stdin> xlibs-static-dev doesn't exist either, they are all shared now
<Pici> !xlibs
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xorg-dev xlibs-dev
<stdin> good, but xlibs-dev doesn't exist ;) just needs xorg-dev
<Pici> !xlibs | stdin hows this?
<ubotu> stdin hows this?: When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following package: xorg-dev
<stdin> looks better, at least people won't get a "package not found" now :)
<Pici> Seveas: ping, regarding a ban.
<white_eagle> will you please take off the ban at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> white_eagle: What ban?
<white_eagle> on my cloak
<nzk> ompaul: Could I talk to you regarding my ban in -offtopic?
<Pici> white_eagle: Have you been in there all day knowingly evading the ban?
<white_eagle> the ban isn't there all day
<ompaul> Sending CTCPs or notices to a channel is very obnoxious 
<white_eagle> it for about 30 mins
<white_eagle> sorry but I didn't knew that when I /ping
<ompaul> nzk, I did not implement it 
<white_eagle> in irssi, it pings the whole channel
<nzk> ompaul: Alright, sorry then.
<ompaul> white_eagle, and what did you think it does?
<white_eagle> I thought it will only ping me
<white_eagle> like in xchat
<ompaul> white_eagle if you are going to use power tools can you at least look at the manual?
<Pici> white_eagle: When did you realize you were banned?
<white_eagle> it was my first run
<white_eagle> when I couldn't join #ubuntu-offtopic via irssi
<white_eagle> nothing showed up
<ompaul> white_eagle, you seem to manage about once every 10 days to get banned did you notice that?
<white_eagle> ompaul, ??
<white_eagle> no
<white_eagle> the last ban was before 30 days
<white_eagle> around new-year i think, not sure
<ompaul> Dec 16 Dec 20 Dec 23  Dec 24 Dec 26 Dec 28 Jan 10 	Jan 30 Feb 02 	Feb 11 	Feb 18
<ompaul> not very good 
<white_eagle> feb 11?
<ompaul> yes
<white_eagle> I remember Feb 2 was for something similar to this
<ompaul> not the point
<white_eagle> maybe I'm very stupid
<ompaul> you seem to not understand something
<white_eagle> what
<white_eagle> I was trolling the first days of my use
<white_eagle> I know
<ompaul> well 
<ompaul> really i think you need to appraise what you are doing
<white_eagle> appraise, tell me what that means, a new word to me, really
<ompaul> where is the disconnect and why
<ompaul> white_eagle, in google type    >>> define: appraise <<<
<white_eagle> my english is not perfect
<white_eagle> thanks
<white_eagle> oh, you mean to judge myself
<white_eagle> I don't know what more to say to you than a promise
<white_eagle> that I won't ping or troll, but the real excuse for pinging, and constant joining and quitting is my sluggish net connection
<white_eagle> thats one of the best offers I can get over here
<ompaul> .de does have some real ISPs you know and some of the worst ones also
<white_eagle> ?
<white_eagle> what does that have to do
<white_eagle> with my problem
<ompaul> I can't read :)
<ompaul> I got the wrong ip :)
<white_eagle> oh
<ompaul> I'll lift the ban, you know it would be better to ask what something does or research it before you try it
<white_eagle> thanks
<ompaul> after all doing the wrong thing gets you banned
<ompaul> but you are already in there
<ompaul> hmm
<white_eagle> the ban is on my cloak
<white_eagle> not on my IP
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> okay let me give you a word of warning
<ompaul> never join a channel without a cloak if you have been banned
<ompaul> once you are told that part of you is banned all of you is banned
<ompaul> avoiding bans will get you removed from the server
<white_eagle> huh? really?
<ompaul> yes
<ompaul> really 
<white_eagle> not related to my problem, but why is that nzk guy baned?
<ompaul> nothing to do with you 
<ompaul> now please leave here
<white_eagle> ok
<white_eagle> bye
<ompaul> who is the vircuser?
<Pici> I dont know.
<ompaul> well for not replying 
<ompaul> hmm bye
<ompaul> heh
<Pricey> I'd forgotten that the ubuntu developer week has started
<Pricey> heads up in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat guys
<ompaul> Pricey, the ubuntu developer week starter
<Pici> Already there :)
<Pici> Its been quiet.
<ompaul> guys should we do the thing about "locking up the classroom" 
<nalioth> ompaul: that is usually the presenters decision
<ompaul> k
<nalioth> of course, if it gets too unruly . . .
<Pici> Like I said, its been quiet ;)
<ubotu> In ubotu, vinay_ said: Which is the best torrent client for Ubuntu?
<Tm_T> erm
<Pici> bot > vinay_
<Pici> !bot > vinay_
<Pici> !best > vinay_
<Pici> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Seeker`> !test
<ompaul> Seeker`, see above
 * ompaul rofl
<Seeker`> I wanted to see if I could pass :(
<ompaul> to another channel or just some other dimenseion
<ompaul> dimension 
<Seveas> Pici, ?
<Pici> Seveas: nzk 
<Seveas> Pici, eww. No swearing please
<Seveas> That's a permban
<Pici> Seveas: Well, he wants to discuss it with you, since he thinks hes been banned for long enough.  
<Pici> I don't want to get in the middle of it though.
 * Pici is just the messenger
 * ompaul shoots Pici 
<Seveas> Pici, there's no discussion, permban is permban :)
<ompaul> saves the others their bullets
<nzk> Seveas: Not from either channel?
<Seveas> permban is permban, holds for all channels
<nzk> Why a permaban?
<Seveas> we've answered that every time you came in here. No need to waste more time. Goodbye
<nzk> Actually, you never answered that question. How is mild trolling, almost two years ago, and saying one command enough to warrant a permaban?
 * Pricey wonders why are trolling and malicious commands ever warranted
<nzk> It wasn't malicious
<nzk> I was wondering if somebody was an operator, so I did the exclamation point ops command, not knowing it's a "911".
<nzk> Besides, it was 400 days ago...
<nzk> I even did the math.
<nzk> People are in prison for shorter amounts of time, for worse offences.
<Pricey> Nothing to ever warrant trolling then...?
<nzk> The trolling was 542 days ago, and it wasn't even that bad. I wasn't even a Linux user back then, and I was pretty young.
<Pricey> Nevermind.
<ompaul> 400!=542
<ompaul> still at it
 * ompaul wanders off
<Seveas> ompaul, and it was 'little over a year' and 'almost two years' as well ;)
<nzk> 400 days in -offtopic, and 542 in #ubuntu
<nzk> 400 is "a little over a year"
<nzk> And 542 is just slightly over a year and a half, so it's "almost two years".
<Seveas> well guess what
<Seveas> multiply those numbers by 10
<Seveas> and maybe you're allowed back in after that time
<nzk> Even murderers don't get sentences that harsh.
<nzk> You even said that I'd be let back after a year, back when I was first banned.
<LjL> you aren't in prison in case you didn't notice
<nzk> 15 years banning for asking if anyone had seen a movie... No words can describe that
<Seveas> nzk, good, then maybe you'll be quiet :)
<nzk> So there is nothing, not one thing on this entire planet, that I can do to get unbanned?
<Seveas> correct
<LjL> Seveas: uhm wait
<LjL> cash should do
<ompaul> LjL, he don't have enough
<LjL> ah nevermind then
<Pricey> "murders don't get sentences as harsh as not being allowed into #ubuntu for a year?"
<nzk> Pricey: Seveas said "he'd consider" unbanning me in 15 years
<nzk> Just like he said "he'd consider" unbanning me after 1 year
<LjL> murderers don't get sentences as harsh as not being allowed into #ubuntu for 15 years?
<Seveas> nzk, you might be onto something there
<nzk> I was referring to the time
<LjL> he was hinting to the fact that it'll likely be 15^2 years next time
<Seeker`> Banning people from #ubuntu for murder would certainly reduce prison costs
<Pricey> Why can nzk not reply to what I say. If I ask a question he returns answers to different questions. if I make a statement he replies with something else random.
<nzk> You didn't ask a question
<LjL> Pricey: you noticed that too?
<Seveas> Pricey, that's his metier
<Seveas> classic trolling
<nzk> Pricey: I was responding to your question.
<ompaul> Pricey, you know that Album by Bruce Springsteen - Born to Run perhaps Born To Troll is the phase that escapes you.
<nzk> And you surprise me the most, ompaul. You used to be nice.
<Pricey> nzk, without answering the question...
 * nalioth notes that ompaul was replaced last year by an automaton
<ompaul> see no powers
<Pricey> nzk, I've not made any opinion of you publically. I haven't stated whether I think you should stayed banned or not. I just think its reeeally annoying you don't respond with related answers or statements.
<nzk> I apologize, then. I was trying to answer your questions to the best of my ability.
<ompaul> nzk, see your reply to: * Pricey wonders why are trolling and malicious commands ever warranted
<ompaul> in the PR world they would say your answer was "not helpful"
<nzk> I said "...and one command". And assumed it was malicious, so I explained it to him.
<ompaul> nzk, see - you have had 4 minutes reply positively to the last comment 
<ompaul> I give up
<ompaul> back to shell scripting the office 
 * Seveas replaces ompaul with a small but efficient shellscript
 * mneptok segfaults his pants
<Seveas> I'm not going to clean up that core dump
<ompaul> Seveas, it would beat my crud :)
<ompaul> ohh dear
 * ompaul head desks
<Seveas> --- [ASD5A] (n=ooioioio@unaffiliated/asd6a) : JOHN DOE
<Seveas> --- [ASD5A] #ubuntu-offtopic #linux.de ##/dev/random ##trangle #avs 
<Seveas> ##trangle and arguing in favor of nzk
<Seveas> how unsurprising
<Seveas> actually, it is surprising as he's arguing the other way around :)
<LjL> oh crap
<LjL> nzk has found -youth
<Seeker`> LjL: is that a problem?
<LjL> wait and see
<mneptok> shouldn't that be -yoof ?
<nickrud>    /j #ubuntu-youth
<Seeker`> nickrud: try it without the spaces :P
<nickrud> heh. I was announcing my intent ;p
 * nickrud has statistical answers to everything
<Seeker`> what counts as a "youth"
<Pricey> nzk is 15?
<Pricey> jpatrick, ping
<jpatrick> Pricey: pong
<Pricey> jpatrick, just checking whether you've read above
<jpatrick> Pricey: yep and he's 14
<Seeker`> what is the upper limit on being a youth?
<Pricey> jpatrick, I'm referring to more than the last 3 minutes?
<ompaul> well he has always claimed to be a lot older than that
<ompaul> which is what I have judged him against
<jpatrick> Pricey: I'm keeping an eye on him
<jpatrick> ompaul: he seemed pretty amazed at my wikipage :p
<ompaul> jpatrick, well there ya go - you got some hero worship coming your way ;-)
<unagi> are there rules against being facetious?
<Pricey> "be respectful?" :/
<unagi>  could be
<ompaul> BumberBot3K  anyi
<ompaul> anyone got an opinion about that nick?
<LjL> it's chatzilla
<nalioth> it the person acting the fool?
<LjL> maybe he just likes that nick
<ompaul> I just saw the nick 
<LjL> will sneak a ctcp version to be sure
<ompaul> LjL, the sneak ;-)
<ompaul> hehe
<LjL> [23:19:12] [CTCP] Received CTCP-VERSION reply from BumberBot3K: ChatZilla 0.9.81 [Firefox 2.0.0.12/2008020121].
 * jpatrick hugs his +C
<LjL> jpatrick: nice not seeing when the channel is attacked, isn't it :P
<ompaul> right folks I am off cheers
<jpatrick> LjL: whoops
<LjL> jpatrick: better to find a way (if your client has any) to not send CTCP replies (or to delay the sending)
<LjL> what would be cool is a *channel* +C mode...
<jpatrick> LjL: I'm off to bed, watch -youth :p
<LjL> night
<jpatrick> got it btw: http://irssi.org/scripts/scripts/fakectcp.pl
<LjL> uhm that fakes it but doesn't prevent you to be flooded by it does it
<jpatrick>  /IGNORE * CTCPS ?
<LjL> jpatrick: on my client, that doesn't let you *see* them either
 * jpatrick uses irssi :)
<LjL> yeah, and on irssi an /ignore lets you see the stuff that's sent? don't think so
<jpatrick> it's what I read here: http://irssi.org/documentation/manual
<LjL> jpatrick: yeah but that has the same effect as +C... it stop you from the replying to the CTCPs, but it also stops you from *seeing them coming*
<jpatrick> ah ok
<gouki> Hi
<gouki> LjL, ping
<gouki> Seveas: ping
<mneptok> gouki: please state the nature of the emergency.
<gouki> mneptok: Not really an emergency. I want to register a ubuntu- channel and would like to talk about it.
<nalioth> gouki: we're listening :)
<gouki> nalioth and mneptok: Thanks
<gouki> So, the IRC channel would be for the PSUbuntu project (psubuntu.com).
<gouki> The channel already exist but it's not registered. I was wondering if I can the approval to do it.
<gouki> That's it guys. Need to know anything else?
<mneptok> gouki: what is the channel name?
<gouki> psubuntu, if possible. Only because it already exist and people know about it, mneptok 
 * nalioth forgot to put batteries in his ESP today . . .
<nalioth> gouki: we don't have anything to do with #psubuntu, i'm afraid
<mneptok> gouki: my personal gut reaction is to use #ubuntu-ps3, as it follows the Ubuntu IRC channel naming convention
<gouki> I see, mneptok 
<gouki> nalioth: I understand. I preferred to talk to you guys first, even if the answer was that.
<mneptok> gouki: side projects come and go. but the port is probably going top stick around.
<mneptok> *to
<gouki> mneptok: I understand
<gouki> Would it be possible to forward from #psubuntu to #ubuntu-ps3?
<nalioth> gouki: again, we have nothing to do with #psubuntu
<gouki> nalioth: OK
<nalioth> the only option i see is to have an bot spam users when they join
<mneptok> gouki: official Ubuntu channels start with #ubuntu-
<mneptok> gouki: as #psubuntu is not an official channel, it's not the domain of the Ubuntu IRC Council.
<mneptok> (of which i am not a member) ;)
<nalioth> gouki: i suggest goin with #ubuntu-ps3 also
<nalioth> or even <gasp> #ubuntu-ppc
<nalioth> which playstation3 runs on, yes?
<mneptok> nalioth: the architecture differences are enough i can see wanting a dedicated channel. but yeah ...
<nalioth> mneptok: the powerpc port runs on the ps3, i believe
<nalioth> it also runs on the IBM big iron power5 procs
<mneptok> PS3 = Cell
 * nalioth just doesn't want an #ubuntu-g5-ppc750 and an #ubuntu-g5-ppc-950 and so on
<nalioth> mneptok: yes, and Cell = powerpc
<gouki> nalioth: True
<mneptok> nalioth: Power4, to be precise :)
<gouki> nalioth: I understand your point. But I still believe it would be good to have a separate channel for the PS port.
<gouki> There would topics of interest to PS3 owners and not PPC users. Documentation itself differs, etc.
<mneptok> gouki: let's talk XMB with an iBook user.
<gouki> Heheh
<gouki> If we decide to go with #ubuntu-ps3, would we be allowed to do it? 
<gouki> mneptok, nalioth 
<Pricey> gouki, yes
<gouki> Pricey: Thank you
<mneptok> nalioth: i reg'ed the channel until the council decides they want ownership
<nalioth> mneptok: you "good feeling of a job well done" feeling thief!
<Tm_T> :(
<mneptok> nalioth: i'll probably be waiting when you come to bed, too. *wink*
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-19
<ubotu> credible called the ops in #ubuntu (paul___)
<nalioth> mneptok: you about?
<mneptok> eye yam, kinda
<mneptok> (on phone, but shoot)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, J-_ said: !pulseaudio is <reply> PulseAudio is a sound server for POSIX and Win32 systems. A sound server is a proxy for your sound applications. If allows you to do advanced operations on your sound data as it passes between your application, and your hardware. Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<LjL> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulseaudio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !pulseaudio is <reply> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<Pici> Pulse is in Hardy by default FYI
 * LjL will be stuck with arts he suspects :)
<nickrud>  lucky LjL 
 * Tm_T doesn't use arts or others
<Tm_T> I even build KDE stuff with -without-arts option
<__Oz__> Hello, all.
<__Oz__> I registered my nick.  Um...  is that all I have to do to keep it my own?  I was hoping to get _Oz_ rather than __Oz__.
<__Oz__> ...  hello?
 * __Oz__ taps microphone.
<__Oz__> Is this thing on?
<__Oz__> SIBILANCE...  SIBILANCE
<Tm_T> erm
<Tm_T> see topic
<__Oz__> Oh.
<Tm_T> ;)
<__Oz__> I was led to believe I could come here to see about getting a 60-day old nick dropped so I could reg it.
<__Oz__> Not true?
<Tm_T> prolly #freenode would be better
<mneptok> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Tm_T> mneptok: nownow
<__Oz__> Nice...  I'll remember that !staff command when I need to shake things up and wake people up in here. :)
<mneptok> __Oz__: you won;t last long on Freenode if you do.
<__Oz__> mneptok: heh, heh.
<mneptok> __Oz__: try screaming "EMERGENCY" at your local airport for a taste of what it will be like
 * __Oz__ chuckles.
<Tm_T> mneptok: everybody looks you like some maniac and then carry on with their own activities?
<Tm_T> perhaps pull little children bit further from you too
<nickrud> hard to believe anyone wouldn't jump for mneptok 
<mneptok> Tm_T: that happens no matter whether i yell or not. i blame the tutu and Burger King crown.
<Tm_T> :(
 * __Oz__ is suddenly reminded of the song "Freaks" by Live.
<jussi01> If someone is awake, you may want to look into #ubuntu+1
<Tm_T> shame I don't have rights there
<jussi01> !schedule-#kubuntu-kde4 is <reply> The KDE 4 release schedule can be found at http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule 
<jussi01> I hate that bot bug... :(
<Myrtti> I wish I could stand being on more ubuntu channels currently
<Myrtti> as of now I feel all channels are too much, including those that I *have* to be on on IRCnet
<Seeker`> Myrtti: what happened to make you feel like that?
<Myrtti> escapism
<Myrtti> if only people wouldn't have to be available and online all the time
<Myrtti> damn this modern society
<Myrtti> damn it all.
<elkbuntu> heh
<Myrtti> and this is *me* speaking, people. The Finnish community goddess, the person interviewed as the modern example of educated, communitybound consumer, the person who's been on five IRC networks simultaneously on 30+ channels with three languages, two mobile phone numbers, two msn accounts, icq, gtalk, jabber, jaiku, facebook, irc-galleria, irkkaajat.org, four blogs, three discussion forum administratorships and two moderatorships, three snailmail ...
<Myrtti> ... addresses and one head, two ears, eyes and hands and 24 hours per day.
<Myrtti> damn.
<elkbuntu> hehe
 * elkbuntu huggles Myrtti
<elkbuntu> but we luvs you anyway
<Myrtti> I can't even count how many email addresses I've got
<Myrtti> I've unsubscribed a whole lot of mailing lists
<tonyyarusso> at last check I was at 9
<tonyyarusso> addresses
<Myrtti> and requested deadminship at Finnish Wikipedia
<tonyyarusso> I try not to think about how many mailing lists I have
<Myrtti> I'm considering moving to Rovaniemi, selling all my junk and applying to the Santa's elf vocational college.
<Myrtti> they actually do have an "elf academy" here for people in the tourist business
<Myrtti> escapism <3
<Myrtti> medication good.
<Myrtti> --> goes to read Mrs. Dalloway
<jpatrick> any update on nzk?
<ubotu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (sti terrorist apology)
<jpatrick> < ~Dudenumerone> hi dudes make money on http://www.biggestboom.com/ref.php?user=Bigbam
<jpatrick> in #u
<kbrooks> um
<kbrooks> <ac1d> did you know that if you freeze a puppy and shove a stick in it somewhere, then you can sell it in mexico under the name Puppsicle # in #ubuntu
<kbrooks> ty 
<Pici> kbrooks: yeah, already saw it.
<Pici> Thanks though.
<Daviey> Is nick Dave_is_sexy suitable for #ubuntu?
<Dave2> Dave_is_sexy has been causing me unnecessary highlights for about a year :(
<Pici> Daviey: Sure, why not?
 * Dave2 stabs xchat's highlighting
<Daviey> Dave2: you have been doing that to me. :)
<Pici> Perhaps dave *is* sexy
<Daviey> Pici: Have a guess why i raised it?
<jpatrick> haha, MsK` [n=troll@lywenn.eu.org] has joined #kubuntu
<ubotu> Odd-rationale called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpatrick> !staff | ~mIRCLan-mIRC6774 www.mirclan.net www.mircmerkezi.net www.sohbet-turk.org www.forum.mirclan.net
<ubotu> ~mIRCLan-mIRC6774 www.mirclan.net www.mircmerkezi.net www.sohbet-turk.org www.forum.mirclan.net: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubot3_> ubotu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jpatrick> er...
<Dave2> got him
<Pici> Thanks :)
<Pici> jrib: ^klined
<jrib> ah
<jrib> weechat must not tell me these things like irssi did... hmmm
<jrib> thanks Pici
<jpatrick> damn..
<Pici> jrib: it was after he left anyway.
<Pici> ...
<white_eagle_> just leave the ban at #ubuntu-offtopic for a week, OK?
<white_eagle_> I need to make my senses to work
<white_eagle_> bye
<Pici> What?
<LjL> week?
<LjL> i was thinking slightly longer
<Pici> What does that mean?
<LjL> Pici: any idea how yesterday's CTCP ban got removed? the BT lists it as still active
<Pici> "I need to make my senses to work"
<LjL> Pici: his brain is striving to start existing
<Pici> LjL: ompaul removed it.
<LjL> well this time he really can't claim he didn't knew
<LjL> and the bantracker has a *hideous* amount of removes on him
<Pici> We discussed it, white_eagle said he was testing clients and accidentally did /ping
<Pici> Hes a hyper kid.
<LjL> Pici: yeah well, irssi does/did CTCP PING to the current channel when typing /ping
<LjL> bug is filed
<LjL> and fixed upstream IIRC
<Pici> And he was told that yesterday.
<LjL> still, you do it once...
<no0tic> LjL, latest stable still pings the channel
<LjL> no0tic: right, it wasn't fixed upstream, it was fixed in ubuntu
<LjL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irssi/+bug/96758
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96758 in irssi ""/ping" with no arguments CTCP PINGs the channel" [Low,Fix released] 
<Pici> I'll try it here...
<LjL> (i should know, i reported it... but my brain is somewhat lacking in storage space too)
<Pici> "Irssi: Not enough parameters given"
<LjL> Pici: you recklessly on hardy?
<Pici> LjL: Yeah
<ubotu> faileas called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> Arelis__ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> emilsedgh called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<zwnj> hi there
<zwnj> ping Mez
<zwnj> seems we got another one
<zwnj> i'm handling it
<zwnj> just wanted to let you know
<zwnj> it's *@91.98.88.*
<zwnj> he changes username as well
<Tm_T> umm, chanserv died?
<Tm_T> naah, lagged only
<Myrtti> /me changed her screenaway message
<Myrtti> /set screen_away_message Don't argue with an op, woman or cat. You'll lose. If they're combined, say your prayers.
<jussi01> Hello Myrtti !!
<Myrtti> hullo jussi01 
<jussi01> Long time no speak!
<Myrtti> I've tried to keep radio silence since I've had too much worries and depressing other people with them would've been silly
<Myrtti> I've noticed the percentage of my irc communication being whining has been way too high
<Myrtti> :->
<jussi01> Myrtti: you are welcome to whine at me whenever... as long as I can whine back ;)
 * Pricey tries to imagine a +o catwoman
<jussi01> Pricey: hahahah, nice
<Myrtti> ggggrrrnau
<Pricey> that's no meow
<Seeker`> Myrtti: Are you a catgirl?
<Myrtti> /me purrrs in agreement
<Seeker`> hehe
<Pricey> Woooohoooo I have a house for next year.
<jdong> Pricey: pricey@hobbsee.house?
 * jdong ducks
<Seeker`> Pricey: cool.
<jussi01> hehehehe
<Seeker`> Pricey: Was it you that was having housemate problems?
<nalioth> Seeker`: you arguing with nickserv again?
<Pricey> Seeker`, indeedy
<Seeker`> nalioth: client disconnected / reconnected last night
<Seeker`> Pricey: How many people are you living with next year?
<Pricey> 4 n6w
<Pricey> *now
<Seeker`> n6w?
<Seeker`> heh
<jdong> Pricey: the o key is one down 3 right
<Pricey> accidentally put numlock on
<jdong> Pricey: are you a chess player?
<Pricey> well acciadentally forgot to take if off
<Pricey> jdong, on occasion
<jdong> Pricey: king me.
<jdong> (kidding)
<Pricey> Amazing thing happenned today. Had a shower, dried hair quickly then went off to lecture. Was barely 20 metres from the house before I noticed my hair had frozen.
<jdong> Pricey: they're meters by SI definition, metres are not recognized as a valid SI unit :P
<no0tic> Pricey, you had a shower! amazing
<nalioth> Seeker`: they make an autoidentify script for irssi
<no0tic> nalioth, who are "they"?
<jussi01> Pricey: thats normal here
<nalioth> no0tic: irssi script makers
<Pricey> jussi01, where are you again?
<Pici> nalioth: Why not just use the server password for irssi?
<jussi01> Pricey: northern finland
<jussi01> Oulu
<Pici> At least for freenode...
<Seeker`> nalioth: I've got a shell on someone else's computer, and, even though I trust them, would prefer not to have my password in plaintext on a computer not under my control
<Pricey> Seeker`, they're sent in plaintext... they could just monitor things to sniff it.
<nalioth> Pici: because it only works when you connect
<Seeker`> Pricey: But theres a difference between it being in 1 packet and being stored permanently
<nalioth> the script automatically notices you when you become unidentified and actively makes sure you are identified
<jussi01> Pricey: 65 degrees north :D
<Seeker`> jussi01: What latitude is the arctic circle?
<jussi01> Seeker`: not sure exactly, but 200ks approx from here
<jussi01> to the north
<LjL> jussi01: thanks for specifying
<Seeker`> jussi01: so you still get some nighttime then
<Pici> nalioth: ah
<jussi01> Seeker`: no
<Pricey> jussi01, i'm off to norway for a week next month which'll be fun... only as north as oslo though.
<Seeker`> jussi01: I thought that the arctic circle was the southernmost point at which the sun didn't set /rise (dependning on the season)
<no0tic> nalioth, nice thing
<no0tic> Seeker`, even if sun sets, light remains. sun never goes under 10° below the horizon
<LjL> could have given a couple of minutes advance notice >:
<Pici> Yah.
<LjL> fun thing it still replies to PING so the bots are relaxing in non-emergency mode :o)
<Pici> Good thing chanserv isnt in #ubuntu... we dont need 500 people talking about it quitting.
<jdong> AHHHH CHANSERV DIED! (kidding)
<LjL> heh yeah
<Pricey> jdong, what're we gonna do :'(
<LjL> tell me a way to stomp onto my own TCP connection and send a MODE +o line :)
<Pici> L3W1S: How can we help you?
<L3W1S> Hello, Last week i was banned from ubuntu after using the wrong version of mirc which was running a bot, Would it be possible if i could be un-banned?
<LjL> L3W1S: are you script-free now?
<L3W1S> yes 
<LjL> L3W1S: how come, however, you were banned so many times?
<Tm_T> slow learner? or easy forgetter?
 * Tm_T hides
<L3W1S> i believe the bot was running a script that welcomed every user to each channel 
<LjL> L3W1S: yes, it was. however i'm wondering about previous bans
<L3W1S> i have previous ?
<LjL> L3W1S: several
<L3W1S> as far as i can remeber this is the first time
<LjL> L3W1S: is your internet address shared with other people?
<L3W1S> none that would be using freenode
<LjL> L3W1S: is it dynamic?
<L3W1S> well ive only switched to this provider lately
<L3W1S> and its been set up with static ip and dns for the past week or so
<LjL> L3W1S: you can rejoin
<L3W1S> thank you, this shouldnt happen again
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Tm_T> indeedio
<Tm_T> I'm too nervous, so time to take a walk outside, see you in the otherside ->
<Seeker`> what is he nervous about?
<elkbuntu> emmajane
<elkbuntu> fsk... that was a failed Ctrl+f
<Seeker`> what is ctrl+f meant to do
<Tm_T> Seeker`: myself
<Seeker`> O.o
<ubotu> In ubotu, trappist said: forget xfs
<Tm_T> !life > trappist
<ubotu> In ubotu, trappist said: xfs is xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developed by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<Tm_T> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<Tm_T> I don
<Tm_T> 't get it
<jpatrick> Tm_T: that makes two of us
<jdong> it's not "fully supported"
<jdong> well, "supported" is a loaded term
<jdong> oh s/developped/developed/
<PriceChild> hmm, I'm now known as PriceChlid
<mneptok> mmm ... fresh chlid sliced from the hock on a cool autumn evening ...
<Seeker`> Pricey: why do you keep on swapping between those two nicknames?
<Pricey> silly client settings. Shouldn't change anymore
<Seeker`> likely story. pebkac :P
<Tm_T> Pricey - the problem child
<jussi01> Pricey: what are you going to be, Pricey or Pricechild?
<Seeker`> he could be a mix - PriceyChild
<Pricey> Wouldn't you like to know.
<jussi01> hehe
<Daviey> nick spam :)
<Seeker`> Daviey spam :O
 * Tm_T hides
<jussi01> Pricey spam (and eggs, on toast)
<Tm_T> please do
<Tm_T> Earl Grey with cream too thanks, two sugar
<TheSheep> ew, team with cream :/
<TheSheep> tea
<Seeker`> isn't earl grey a non-milk tea?
<TheSheep> Seeker`: it was until now ;)
<Tm_T> Seeker`: it is NOT
<Tm_T> oh, and "Twinnings English Breakfast" tea is great with honey, cream and just a hint of brown sugar
<jpatrick> LjL: -youth coming along well if you ask me
<Tm_T> nooooooo
<Seeker`> quick, hide?
<Tm_T> too shaky and nervous to hide
<ubotu> In ubotu, Nrrd said: alien is RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous). http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/23/installing-using-an-rpm-file/
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-20
<ompaul> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
 * ompaul thinks about telling nrrd we won't be adding that
<ompaul> >nrrd< I don't see that factoid being altered any time soon
<jdong> Do we have a guideline that links from factoids should point towards wiki.ubuntu.com or other Ubuntu sources?
<LjL> jdong: no
<LjL> jdong: however if there *is* something on the wiki, i'd say it's to be much preferred over third-party links...
<LjL> at the end of the day, we don't need a guideline for that, because it's up to us to decide anyway :)
<LjL> and i don't see how giving a non-ubuntu link for something that's recommanded against could help anyone so
<Pricey> Well all I've got to say is its a good thing jdong doesn't have editors access.
<LjL> %addeditor jdong
<Pricey> :)
 * jdong looks at scrollback in fear
<jdong> that's not a real bot command, is it?
<LjL> jdong: nah it isn't. are you scared about getting bot access?
<jdong> LjL: very :)
<LjL> ubotu: addeditor jdong
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addeditor jdong - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> @addeditor jdong
<LjL> seems like i don't know the correct syntax anyway :)
<LjL> ah wait, i do, you're just not even registered to the bot
<jdong> haha :)
<anthony> Lordy I'm slow without my scripts...
 * LjL refrain from making unwarranted comments
 * anthony is killing time in class - using IrssiX on a Mac
<mneptok> anthony: why not just use irssi?
<anthony> mneptok: Because I found the prebuilt irssix first.  I just installed the GNU coreutils a few minutes ago though, so I could.  Still, my op script is at home.
<nalioth> anthony: psssh
<nalioth> no need for gnu coreutils
<nalioth> irssi compiles just fine with Xcode
<jdong> nalioth: how do you live with BSD utils? :)
<anthony> nalioth: Well, okay - I actually installed the coreutils for shred, but to do so had to first install Xcode, which I also did today.
<jdong> macports/fink coreutils from ground up is the way to go :)
<LjL> jdong: he enjoys a less bloated life?
<mneptok> anthony: MacPorts is what you want.
<jdong> LjL: he wouldn't be using OS X
<jdong> LjL: any OS where the instant messaging client is 60MB....
<jdong> anyway I'm digressing :)
<LjL> jdong: well it's faster than Ubuntu most of the time, if nothing else.
<anthony> jdong: I don't use OS X by choice - state-owned laptop.  I have Ubuntu, Fedora, and Solaris is VMware though (which, btw, isn't very stable)
<jdong> LjL: it's faster when everything is migrated into cache
<jdong> LjL: on first startup, priming all my default apps is a nightmare 
<jdong> anthony: I'm just joking man, I am the proud owner of a macbook, on which I am typing right now :)
 * mneptok whispers "HFS+"
<mneptok> *shudder*
<anthony> *in
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, spudratic0 said: ubotu what is the main chat room to talk to other ubuntu users
<mneptok> !offtopic > spudratic0
<anthony> mneptok: attempting to install macports...
 * nalioth dons the crash clothing and buckles his 5-point safety harness
<anthony> I went through the installer doohickey, and it looked successful, but I still don't have the 'port' command
<jdong> anthony: /opt/local/bin/port perhaps?
<nalioth> did you add /opt/* to your almighty $PATH, anthony ?
<anthony> jdong: Yeah - wonder why it didn't update the path
<anthony> nalioth: No - I thought it would be done automatically
<jdong> anthony: well probably it thinks it shouldn't touch ~/.bashrc or .profile or whatever
<anthony> sigh - someone remind me how to add to the path
<anthony> my syntax is being misremembered
<nalioth> anthony: simple.  look at the $PATH you've got now and monkey-see-monkey-do
<anthony> nalioth: I know how it should end up - it's variable assignment I'm forgetting
<LjL> export var=val
 * anthony needs to get some sleep
<anthony> ty
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, jjt009 said: ubotu:how is it going?
<nalioth> ubotu tell jjt009 about yourself
<mneptok> "I was born in a small village in Wallachia, where my father worked herding Jews ..."
<mneptok> (This Borat moment brought to you by caffiene and a daunting Inbox)
<jdong> haha
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, recon said: !no, SYN is <reply> ACK
<Seveas> !no SYN is <reply> FIN... FIN!!!... GO AWAY!!! FIN.
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<Tm_T> fin <3
<Madpilot> ???
 * tonyyarusso is equally confused Madpilot 
<Myrtti> SYN Tm_T 
<Myrtti> I just added to my in house CV the entry on having been TV SMS chat moderator. Funny
<Myrtti> I can't believe what kind of jobs I've had :-D
<Myrtti> hilarious
<jussi01> Myrtti: hahahahah, thats funny
<jussi01> Myrtti: you mean like on the late night chat?
<Myrtti> indeedy
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> funny as sack full of monkeys
<jussi01> Myrtti: you know any software(linux) people looking for a job? company I work for...
<Myrtti> is your company member of COSS?
<Myrtti> have you sent email to flug-avoin-tiedotus@flug.fi
<jussi01> COSS?
<Myrtti> www.coss.fi
<Tm_T> jussi01: well, work, sure, if, uhm...
<jussi01> Wow, didnt know that existed. Ill mention it to the boss as soon as he gets in
<Tm_T> heh
<jussi01> Tm_T: its in Oulu ;)
<Tm_T> no, I'm not moving, sowwy
<jussi01> Myrtti: I have the feeling that its not an _urgent we needed you like yesterday_ position, but a "when the right person comes.../someone in the company has a friend who has the right quals" position
<jussi01> hmmm, maybe we want to drop the !kudos factoid?
<jussi01> !kudos
<ubotu> http://kudos.berlios.de is an extremely extensive and comprehensive guide for Kubuntu *Breezy*. Note some things will be different on dapper.
<Myrtti> ehehhheh
<Tm_T> jussi01: sure?
<jussi01> Tm_T: I dont have bot rights...
<Tm_T> %login
<Tm_T> ubotu: forget kudos
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Tm_T said: ubotu: forget kudos
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> ubotu: forget kudos
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Tm_T
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> thanks
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, speeddemon8803 said: Ubotu, caring is sharing
<speeddemon8803> cancel that factoid please :)
<Tm_T> speeddemon8803: no need to cancel, it doesn't go anywhere ;)
<speeddemon8803> you saw the caring is sharing though?
<Myrtti> yup
<speeddemon8803> ok
<jussi01> speeddemon8803: yeah, but we need to manually add it if we want :)
<Tm_T> and we do not
<Myrtti> but you don't have the rights to adding factoids to the bots so it wasn't added
<speeddemon8803> i knew that, was just saying dont get out the whoopin stick ;)
<Myrtti> /me puts her pink fluffy pen of poking away
<Myrtti> damn.
<speeddemon8803> ive been dealing with ubotu for a while now, i think i know its commands and stuff by now.
<speeddemon8803> Well, ciao!
 * speeddemon8803 sees im using this room a lot here lately :(
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (butuh_teman)
<GPenguin> popey: and then you seriously wonder why people react in a rude way to such violent attitude?
<popey> GPenguin is I believe a certain patrick frank
<popey> I kickbanned him from #ubuntu-uk
<GPenguin> popey: you make up wild guesses about my real name and take violent action based on wild assumptions while there was no need to be massive
<GPenguin> popey: thats not just unhealthy attitude, thats abusive
<popey> raise it with the irc ops if you have an issue with me
<GPenguin> popey: and the irony is that you claim Patrick Frank was rude because of such abuse
<tonyyarusso> popey: loco stuff is handled in #ubuntu-irc now - this channel is just for #ubuntu, #kubuntu, et al and their offtopics
<popey> oh ok
<GPenguin> popey: why would i be interested in further escalation? i follow your invite to this channel to talk to you after you banned me without any reason
<popey> GPenguin: take it to #ubuntu-irc :)
 * Seeker` fully supports popey if he says that GPenguin should be banned
<popey> sorry tonyyarusso 
<GPenguin> Seeker`: very helpful to be tribal 
<tonyyarusso> popey: 'tis okay - I'm still getting used to it myself ;)
<Tm_T> GPenguin: any further help we can provide for you here?
<ubotu> In ubotu, erUSUL said: openwith is <reply>If you want to change the default app to open a specific file type right click on a file choose properties and go to the Open With tab.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Nrrd said: !tea is Four sugars please!
<Seeker`> wtf?
<Seeker`> why was mc44 klined?
<Hobbsee> good question
<Seeker`> any way of finding out?
<jussi01> could it have been that kline script again?
<Seeker`> kline script?
<jussi01> well that was quick :)
<Seeker`> mc44: ?
<Seeker`> mc44: s/ /what happened/
<mc44> dunno. yay for random k-lines
<Seeker`> hmm, random k-lines are bad
<mc44> looks like the shell server I was running on got k-lined
<Seeker`> ewww
<Seeker`> thats bad
<jussi01> ouch
<Daviey> 10:25:24 -!- Bassetts [i=bassetts@unaffiliated/bassetts] has quit [K-lined]
<Daviey> I assumed it was an unfunny /quit msg @)
<Seeker`> is it possible to just k-line nick@host? or does it wipe out the whole *@host?
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: I've only ever heard of it by host, but it might be possible.  Usually if you earn a kline you're changing nicks to get around bans already.
<elektronik123> hello
<TheSheep> hi elektronik123, how can we help you today? :)
<elektronik123> i can`t join on #ubuntu-pl
<TheSheep> elektronik123: I think that local channels are now handled on #ubuntu-irc
<elektronik123> i am blocked
<elektronik123> what i can do ?
<jussi01> elektronik123: ask in #ubuntu-irc
<elektronik123> ok
<elektronik123> on 3ubuntu-irc is nothing 
<TheSheep> elektronik123: I can see you are there, and I can see quite a lot users there
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (shaiful)
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (shaiful)
<ubotu> shaiful called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Mez> <ubotu> shaiful called the ops in #ubuntu () ? called the ops on themselveS?
<Mez> Seveas - ping
<Pici> eh?
<Pici> Mez: He did call the ops himself:07:09:11 <?shaiful> !op
<Mez> Pici, yes, I was wondering why he was
<Pici> Mez: Because they don't know any better.
<Pici> Its not the first time I've seen it.
<pressenter> If user named elektronik321 will be bothering anyone of ubuntu ops please direct him privately to me.
<TheSheep> pressenter: he just left about 20 minutes ago :)
<pressenter> Yea, Mez already told me that.
<pressenter> Hate that troll, should get a kline for the guy. :/
<TheSheep> pressenter: hard to kline netia
<pressenter> Yea, i know.
<pressenter> Half of Poland would go down. ;)
<pressenter> But that guy is actually an irc miracle; noone, and i do mean noone, wants him on -pl channel, but he keeps bothering all ops overthere.
<Mez> Seveas, would it be worth putting the bantracker in #ubuntu-pl ?
<TheSheep> pressenter: I think I know him personally :/
<pressenter> Well, what can i say; my condolences. ;)
<jpatrick> afternoon all
<jpatrick> any staff around that can forward #kubuntu-uk to #ubuntu-uk?
<Pici> jpatrick: Do you have operator status there?
<jpatrick> Pici: no, that's why I'm asking :)
<Pici> Ah.
<Seeker`> seems to be pretty quiet in there
<Daviey> Pricey's having fun tho
<jpatrick> heh
<jpatrick> Seveas: ubotu is not talking (bug number) in #ubuntu-classroom
<nalioth> jpatrick: #kubuntu-uk exists?
<jpatrick> nalioth: yep
<Seeker`> nalioth: it is registered
<nalioth> hmm
<Pici> The owner isnt anyone I recognize
<Seeker`> nalioth: never heard of the person that registered it thought
 * nalioth can't get to it
<Seeker`> nalioth: why not?
<nalioth> Seeker`: try it
<jpatrick> nalioth: thanks
<Pici> It was earlier..
<Seeker`> it now forward to ubuntu-uk
<Seeker`> +s
<Pici> +if
 * nalioth thinks y'all need to lay off the booze
<jpatrick> nalioth: tea, sir?
<nalioth> tea?
<Azag> hola
<Pici> Darksiteevil, Azag, How can we help you?
<Azag> miren, saben que me expulsaron de ubuntu-es, y no tengo idea por q...
<Darksiteevil> this help is for azag
<Azag> I was banned/expulsed of ubuntu-es with out reason
<Darksiteevil> azag es en inglesh
<Azag> (si/yes)
<Darksiteevil> bueno te dejo azag
<Darksiteevil> chao guys
<Azag> (gracias/thnx)
<Darksiteevil> de nada
<Pici> jpatrick: around?
<Darksiteevil> i go
<jpatrick> Pici: hi
 * jpatrick checks #ubuntu-es backlog
<Azag> y?
<jpatrick> Azag: por favor entra en #ubuntu-irc
<jpatrick> solved
<Myrtti> if I start to get annoying in the following 1 ½ hrs, feel free to kick my tiny bum from the channels
<Gary> can we do it now?
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> noooooo
 * Pici kicks Myrtti 
<Gary> aww you are no fun
<Myrtti> /me enjoys rhubarb liqueur and is planning to open an excellent bottle of french cider
<Pici> Oooh
<Myrtti> English ones are crap
<Pici> Sounds relaxing
<Gary> not fair
<jussi01> Myrtti: oi, pass me some!!
<Myrtti> sorry, but they are
<Myrtti> /me pours jussi01 a glass
<jussi01> gah... graphics card playing up :(
<Myrtti> today is Heroes day
<jussi01> stupid freaking ati
<Myrtti> so I've got nice booze, pizza and cheetos
<Myrtti> partee
<jussi01> Myrtti: ahh, yes... heroes
<Pici> Very Heroic of you
<Myrtti> while waiting I'm singing cheesy songs, crying a bit and cursing all the men to hell ;-)
<Myrtti> with a wide grin
<TheSheep> crying with a wide grin?
<Myrtti> the tears don't end up in my mouth if I smile while crying
<Myrtti> we Finns get too much sodium in our diet anyway
<jussi01> hahahaha
<nalioth> Myrtti: don't forget the cheese bits and some romaine lettuce to round out your salad 
<TheSheep> must be hard to coordinate
<Myrtti> nalioth: I did have blue mold cheese-cottage cheese-ground cheese-cauliflower-spinach-mushroom casserole for lunch...
<Myrtti> I'm a bit cheesy today
 * jussi01 throws his best wallace and gromit CHEEEESE  out 
<Myrtti> uuu stilton
<Myrtti> I didn't like St. Albans, though
<Myrtti> 6 mo matured manchego is nice, 9 is too aged
<Myrtti> cheese > chocolate
<Seeker`> Myrtti: You prefer french "cider" to english cider??
<Myrtti> I had to struggle down my Old Rosie...
<Myrtti> La Cidrae goes down nicely
<Seeker`> heretic!
<Myrtti> well anyway the liquer store didn't have large bottles of stronger English cider in their shelves
<Myrtti> so I had no choice, either French or Spanish
<Myrtti> or Finnish oversweet junk
 * nalioth just figured a nice cheese and lettuce to be complimented by the rhubarb liqueur and cider . . .
<Seeker`> nalioth: Doesn't Cider mean something different in the US?
<nalioth> Seeker`: lightly fermented juice?
<Pici> Apple Cider
<Seeker`> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_cider
<Seeker`> which is nowhere near as good as http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cider
<jussi01> Myrtti: what about that mongrel swedish stuff?
<Myrtti> blechhhhh
<Myrtti> If I plan to get drunk to the point I can't remember afterwards what I've drank, the nordic stuff suffices
<Myrtti> it's cheap and available
<Myrtti> but they're not fit for anything else
<Moniker42> Seeker`, oh yea... you're right :)
<Myrtti> lol, the guinea pigs didn't enjoy the sound of the bottle cork opening
<TheSheep> Myrtti: they grind their teeth?
<Myrtti> ran away hiding in their hut and then grind their teeth
<Gary> microwave solves that
 * Gary hides
<TheSheep> so human
<Myrtti> hello Sapote, nada3, how can we help you today?
<Sapote> hello Myrtti!
<jpatrick> Myrtti: nada3 has a bad ident
<Sapote> i not need help, only stay here
<Myrtti> nada3: change your ident please
<Myrtti> Sapote: why?
<Sapote> Myrtti: /topic... ok
<Sapote> bye for all
<jpatrick> hey ompaul 
<ompaul> that is me
<ompaul> ;-)
<TheSheep> amazing
<ompaul> baaaahhhhhhh baaaahhhhhh sup?
<ompaul> why for art thou within the bounds of this forsaken place occupied by the outcasts of IRC, TheSheep?
 * ompaul grins
 * ompaul welcomes one but rejects all ;-)
 * TheSheep bites ompaul's head off
<ompaul> mooo
<TheSheep> *chew* *chew*
<ompaul> you cud do that 
<TheSheep> anybody have salt?
<ompaul> just to rub into the wound?
<ompaul> the puns are flying today I can tell ya
<ompaul> mostly nose first into the ground none the less
<TheSheep> there is nothing like a bad pun in the evening
<ompaul> two in the morning?
<ompaul> *cough*
<nickrud> Intrepid Ibex . No one got it
<ompaul> hh ii 
<nickrud> that I saw, anyway
<ompaul> how do you mean?
<nickrud> new release name, just announced on the devel list
<ompaul> yeap - but what of the "no one got it"
<nickrud> ompaul: that's why I added the 'that I saw, anyway' . 
<ompaul> nickrud, I don't understand "no one got it"
<nickrud> ompaul: sorry, away from desk for a bit. No one guessed that one, that I saw I meant
<jpatrick> Warning: beheadingpain <- some network troll as before
<Pici> jpatrick: yeah, I'm waiting for him to cross the line in -offtopic
<jpatrick> Pici: kicked from #kubuntu and #ubuntu-es by me
<jpatrick> nalioth: think the guy deserves a kline?
<nalioth> jpatrick: which guy?
<Pici> Hes just offtopic trolling, not being too disruptive imho.
<jpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56772/
<jpatrick>  /whois beheadingpain - he appears to be on several channels, possibly doing the same thing
<nalioth> so long as he's not violating network guidelines, it is channel issues
<jpatrick> [!] BARBIE26 [i=sdad@host213.190-224-48.telecom.net.ar] has quit [Excess Flood]
<jpatrick> 13:22:28 < ~ki> like a language of some sort?
<Pici> ki...
<jpatrick> that guy keeps doing that? spamming bot
<Pici> Who?
<jpatrick> "BARBIE26"
<jpatrick> opps, he's only in #kde, sorry :)
<Pici> hehe
<jussi01> you know, Ii is a place down the road from here.. about 40km
<Pici> Ii or Ki?
<jpatrick> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56773/ I assumed it was a spambot
<jpatrick> ah, just got K-Lined
<jussi01> Ii
<jussi01> Pici: I was referring to the intrepid bex codename discussion earlier
<jussi01> hmmm, how do I switch servers in irssi?
<PriceChild> alt+x
<PriceChild> i think
<jpatrick> jussi01: Ctrl-x?
<jussi01> hrm
<Gary> meh, there is a user in #ubuntu with the nick gary_ and I keep getting highlighted :-|
<jussi01> hehe
 * PriceChild pushes the k-stick away from gary
<Gary> lol
<jussi01> lol at bug 192774
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192774 in avidemux "[FFe request] Avidemux 2.4.1" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192774
<jpatrick> jussi01: hehe
<jpatrick> bug 192350 - there's a real FFe
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192350 in semantik "[Feature Freeze Exception] New upstream release" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192350
<ubotu> In ubotu, DRebellion said: virtualisers is There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Pici> virtual
<Pici> !virtual
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<jpatrick> alias it?
<Pici> !virtualisers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualisers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !virtualiser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualiser - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !search virt
<ubotu> Found: virtual machine, virtualisation, virtual desktops-#ubuntu-effects, kqemu, xinerama, xen, box*, virtualizers, vm, virtual
<PriceChild> stupid american spellings...
<PriceChild> I haven't changed.
<Pici> !-virtualizers
<ubotu> virtualizers aliases: vm, virtualization, virtualizer, virtual machine, virtual, virtualisation, virtualiser, virtualisers - added by LjL on 2007-01-23 16:27:34
<jpatrick> Pici: mate, root-- is repeat *the same thing* on many channels now
<Pici> codicealpha: Hello, how can we help you?
<codicealpha> hi
<codicealpha> no, thanks
<jpatrick> codicealpha: please read the /topic
<Pici> codicealpha: this channel is only for operator issues, not somewhere to just hang out it.
<Pici> s/it/in
<codicealpha> someone invite me here.. 
<Myrtti> *bwurp*
<codicealpha> never mind.. i'll go out
<codicealpha> thanks, have a good time
<jpatrick> no0tic: ...^^
<Pici> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<jpatrick> Pici: you killed Seveas in the process!
<Pici> yay
<Pici> I mean... aww..
<ubotu> Daviey called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> prince_jammys called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nalioth> nickrud: klined
<nickrud> nalioth: nice
<nalioth> nickrud: just letting you know so you can keep the banlist clean
<ubotu> ph0rensic called the ops in #ubuntu (prot back again)
<ubotu> Daviey called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Daviey> nalioth: 20:28:14 -!- prince_jammys [n=tantalus@h-67-101-192-18.nycmny83.dynamic.covad.net] has quit [K-lined ?
<nalioth> Daviey: yes, y'all are too quick for me
<Seeker`> its almost a full moon - all of the weirdos are out
<Daviey> Seeker`: talk of the devil
<nalioth> prot klined
<nalioth> whoever banned him/her/it
<nickrud> nalioth: ok
<PriceChild> prince been un-k-lined?
<nalioth> PriceChild: as soon as it happened
<PriceChild> good good
<Seeker`> lunar eclipse tonight
<anthony> indeed
<Pici> yes
<anthony> I'd love to get out and see how my new camera does with it, but I'm afraid I'm going to just collapse from exhaustion instead
<Pici> I'm going to try to capture it with my camera, but I don't have a telephoto lens :/
<Seeker`> Pici: What sort of zoom do you have?
<anthony> I don't either, but I'm hoping the resolution will make up for it.
<Seeker`> heh
<anthony> I can tell you that with a 35mm film camera and a 200mm telephoto lens, with a 4x6" print, the moon comes out approximately the size of a US quarter.
<Seeker`> Its cloudy here
<anthony> Now I have a digital camera though, with 12.1 megapixels, so I might be able to toy around with blowing it up.
 * Seeker` has a 10MP camera that produces decent results
<anthony> It's hard though, living in a metro area of 2 or 3 million
 * Seeker` lives on the edge of a city
<Seeker`> I have a telescope that I never get to use either
<ompaul> nickrud, sorry was out at class
<nickrud> ompaul: np, as I said, I was away as well
<ompaul> PriceChild, kbrooks should be told (that page is not 100% accurate) wep is correct but ehhhhhhhhhh that is not ssl attacking from what I can see
<ompaul> PriceChild, however I could crush a grape
<jpatrick> ubuntu-irc: check your mail
<PriceChild> ompaul, didn't work for me
<ompaul> PriceChild, yeap
<ompaul> it is based on some false premsis
<ompaul> arrr how is that word spelt
<Pici> premise 
<PriceChild> nalioth, LjL, elkbuntu  *ping* about cloak for ubuSecurity
<nalioth> PriceChild: first i've heard of it
<ompaul> premise
<elkbuntu> who/what is ubuSecurity?
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, see latest email to ubuntu-irc
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: /whois ubuSecurity
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2008-February/000398.html
<Pici> rolleyes
<elkbuntu> ok.. looks fine to me
<Pici> A bit silly though, since ubotu can do those things
 * PriceChild wonders if we made a policy that cloaked bots should be operated by members
<Pici> At least I think it can
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, that's unfair on people who are working hard and are valuable contributors... but just havent got around for going for member yet
<PriceChild> indeed, isn't on the list of requirements
<PriceChild> ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks )
<ompaul> !bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<jpatrick> bug #1
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<ompaul> bug 66
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66 in malone "+upstreamtask and +packagetask need to become context-aware" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66
<elkbuntu> bug 666
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 666 in malone "can't file a bug on Ubuntu" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666
<elkbuntu> rofl
<ubotu> In ubotu, bluefoxx said: !squid is !info squid
 * PriceChild wonders what the point in that is
<PriceChild> even if it did work
<Seeker`> PriceChild: pfft, why do you need a reason for everything :P
<PriceChild> I just got an xbox live newletter...
<PriceChild> and at the top is the following
<PriceChild> "Read this issue online if you can't see the images or are using Outlook 2007" which was linkified
<PriceChild> I think its quite ironic that they are sending out emails which their own email clients won't display properly for w/e reason.
<Seeker`> hah
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-21
<Pici> PriceChild: What was that ban about? 
<PriceChild> Pici, quit message
<Pici> PriceChild: simple woman?
<PriceChild> Pici, one of them
<Pici> Or the Intellegent American one
<PriceChild> that's another
<Pici> Rather, that one makes more sense... 
<PriceChild> together with the french one
<PriceChild> the microsoft one.... meh not too bothered
<PriceChild> well, not as bothered
<nalioth> i actually think that was a compliment
<Pici> The woman one wasnt bad, the american one was.
 * nalioth wasn't bothered at all
<Pici> I was only bothered because I misread the 'simple woman' one wrong at first.  
<PriceChild> In light of current events I think its worth asking for change.
<nalioth> i think we've wasted far more brain cycles than it deserves
<no0tic> jpatrick, sorry for the inconvenience but I invited codicealpha in #ubuntu-it-ops...
<mannytu_> hi
<LjL> hello, how can we help you?
<mannytu_> i can not get to #ubuntu , it says I am ban?
<LjL> let me check
<mannytu_> ok
<LjL> mannytu_, you sent this message a couple of times as soon as you joined #ubuntu
<LjL> <mannytu> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<LjL> can you explain that?
<mannytu_> this is the first time I log into irc today?
<LjL> maybe, but that was not today
<mannytu_> I did don't know who did that message; it was not me.
<LjL> well, it was from your computer, and using your very own nickname
<mannytu_> I did not do that.
<mannytu_> when did this happen?
<LjL> Feb 19 2008 23:02:43
<LjL> UTC
<mannytu_> i do not know what to tell you; I did not do it
<mannytu_> if you see when I long on I mostly read what is happening and not chat much at all...
<LjL> mannytu_: may you have pasted that message into your client accidentally?
<mannytu_> I do not think so, do I need to change my name?
<LjL> no
<mannytu_> can someone use my name without my password?
<LjL> mannytu_: it just must have been some sort of accident, because it wasn't just your nickname, but your very computer's network address. i'll let you back into #ubuntu, but please make sure you don't accidentally paste lines into your client, because otherwise we'll just have to believe you're lying about it
<Hobbsee> mannytu_: are you running any xchat scripts?
<mannytu_> right now I am using xchat on my latop thru VMware maching with jars user
<mannytu_> I also have Ubuntu on my Dell
<mannytu_> I do not know how to run scrips
<mannytu_> I still new and learning the linux commands
<mannytu_> I am sure I did not paste anything, however, someone did
<LjL> someone using the cpe-70-123-175-137.hot.res.rr.com address, yes.
<mannytu_> whos address is that?
<LjL> mannytu_: please type /whois mannytu_
<mannytu_> It did not come up?
<Hobbsee> [12:52] [Whois] mannytu_ is n=Manny@cpe-70-123-175-137.hot.res.rr.com (Larson)
<mannytu_> that is my last name; is this my address?
<LjL> yes
<mannytu_> can someone use my computer to send these messages?
<LjL> mannytu_: not unless your computer has been compromised
<LjL> mannytu_: is the "mannytu" who is currently online yourself?
<mannytu_> ok this is from my laptop; wil it be different on my Desktop?
<LjL> what will be different?
<mannytu_> the whois?
<LjL> mannytu_: you can check for yourself, /whois mannytu
<nalioth> they are the same
<mannytu_> I type the command but it did not show me?
<mannytu_>  /whois mannytu
<LjL> mannytu_, it works just like it worked the other time with mannytu_
<mannytu_> I type it term but I do not see it?
<LjL> ok
<LjL> [Whois] mannytu is n=manny@cpe-70-123-175-137.hot.res.rr.com (purple)
<LjL> mannytu_ is n=Manny@cpe-70-123-175-137.hot.res.rr.com (Larson)
<LjL> the latter is yourself. is the former yourself too?
<mannytu_> that should be my desktop on piggen
<LjL> mannytu_: could you have inadvertedly sent those messages from Pidgin?
<mannytu_> I do not real chat that much
<mannytu_> I read to see the problems that other have to learn
<LjL> mannytu_: look, either your computer was compromised, in which case you should worry, or you accidentally pasted stuff. i can't know.
<mannytu_> ok, sorry for taking too much of your time
<LjL> *deep breath*
 * jdong pats LjL 
<LjL> Hobbsee: you win. PM:  [03:07:43] <mannytu> I know [03:08:00] <mannytu> I was messing with plug In
<Hobbsee> hah
<Pici> !opsnack | LjL 
<ubotu> LjL: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<jdong> what if LjL were allergic to peanuts?
<Pici> I'm allergic to peanuts... 
<LjL> err...
<LjL> i'm allergic to peanuts.
<LjL> but i'm not allergic to chocolate so i'll just throw the peanuts to mc44
<mannytu> LjL: I know!!! I was messing with Plug in for Pidgin that day
<LjL> mannytu: yes, i replied to your private message
<mannytu> my wife was talking to me
<mannytu> have to get ready for bed...
<mannytu> good night
<LjL> good night
<no0tic> 'night LjL 
<jdong> no0tic: wrong person :)
<no0tic> jdong, indeed, but he should go too :)
<jdong> no0tic: maybe you two should go together and ^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H yeah it's probably that time
<no0tic> jdong, we live 300km away each others
 * jdong tries to recall the expression about distant relationships...
<Pici> Absense makes the heart grow fonder.
<LjL> [Tue Nov 13 2007] [21:30:16] <jdong>    Pici: you picky when it comes to rubbin'?
<LjL> [Tue Nov 13 2007] [21:30:29] <jdong>    I can't believe I just said that
<jdong> :D
 * Pici blinks
<jdong> I have a feeling one can generate a very disturbing jdong-quotes collection
<no0tic> jdong, absense is like the wind, blows out a candle and strenghtens larges fires
<LjL> jdong: but we don't, unless provoked :P
<jdong> LjL: :)
<stdin> anyone else getting /msg's from kahrytan?
<LjL> no, what about?
<stdin> [02:56]<kahrytan> What kitofhawaii said about me in Jan 28, 2008, was complete bullshit. it was all lies and slander.  ref: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/01/28/%23ubuntu-ops.txt
 * PriceChild headdesks
<LjL> stdin: and why would he tell you about that?
<stdin> LjL: nothing, just came out of the blue
<LjL> stdin, i suggest you tell him to stop bothering you with unsolicited PMs.
<stdin> I wasn't even active here, was working on some c++ code for the last few hours
<PriceChild> LjL, perhaps we suggest he PMs me? *ducks*
<Pici> He wasn't here either.
<LjL> PriceChild: no, but we could suggest he joins here.
<LjL> no PMs thank you.
<PriceChild> -irc don't you mean? ;)
<PriceChild> And I was being sarcy.
<jdong> 21:59 <+LjL> no PMs thank you.
 * jdong giggles
<LjL> especially in the light of the fact that he asked for no PMs from us
<stdin> I haven't replied, and I don't plan to. don't want to even give them the chance for a dialogue
<LjL> PriceChild: -irc should do, yeah.
<stdin> although the'll probably read the logs for this conversation and pm me again in a few days, oh well
<LjL> stdin, so let him. he clearly requested that ops don't "harrass" him by PMing in. i don't see why, in this particular instance, you shouldn't respect his will.
<mneptok> why is he still allowed in #u-us-hi?
<mneptok> if ops are not allowed to speak to him, then he has no business in Ubuntu channels
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, PriceChild said: !unforget anything
<PriceChild> hmm was sure there was something there
<PriceChild> ah he used a .
<desertc> someone might want to keep an eye on #ubuntu-offtopic -- trouble brewing
<Myrtti> I'm for a while
<desertc> :)  okay - have a nice night
<Hobbsee> people, is it trolling if you're saying something accurate?
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: example?
<Hobbsee> [22:13] * Fujitsu checks how far read-only-launchpad has been deferred.
<Hobbsee> [22:14] <Hobbsee> Fujitsu: it doesn't matter how long it's been deferred currently.  they'll just keep redeferring it by a month, as they wish.
<Hobbsee> [22:18] <soren> So... How's the trolling business these days?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, it's all in the tone in such a situation
<Hobbsee> yeah well
 * Seeker` doesn'nt understand what is going on in that conversation, or how it is trolling
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: it's launchpad milestones, and features getting delayed
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: so, uh, what's the polite form of saying that launchpad tends to postpone it's release dates, so one can not assume that a given feature will show up when the suggested date says?
<Hobbsee> :)
<Gary> just what you typed is clear enough
<Seeker`> "the release dates tend not to be accurate as features are usually delayed"
<Gary> s/usually/often  s/usually/can be
<Gary> hacktalk in #ubuntu is posting bash.org posts pretending they are helpful...
<Gary> kb'd him
<neversfelde> Hello, I am a kubuntu member since yesterday. Can you give me an Ubuntu cloak?
<neversfelde> here is my launchpad account: https://edge.launchpad.net/~neversfelde
<jpatrick> hi neversfelde 
<neversfelde> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> Gary: you still around mate?^
<Gary> yeah
<jpatrick> oh, wait, I think nalioth does all the ubuntu cloaks
<Gary> he does
<Pici> He does because it requires a staffer and a IRC Council member to do it... which he is both.
<neversfelde> there is an IRC Council?
<Pici> !irccouncil
<ubotu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil for more information
<neversfelde> thx
<Pici> Sure :)
<jussi01> I just ban/forwarded alterego from #kubuntu-kde4 seems he was one of those trolls we have been getting asking nonsense questions
<mc44> jussi01: he just got k-lined
<jussi01> hmmm, actually, make that just removed.
<jussi01> mc44: heh, great
<PriceChild> neversfelde, could I have your launchpad url please?
<neversfelde> PriceChild: ofcourse, one moment please
<PriceChild> neversfelde, have you set up your nickname with nickserv with a linked nick and email set?
<neversfelde> PriceChild: I think so. Can I test it somewhere?
<PriceChild> neversfelde, type /msg nickserv info neversfelde, then paste it into a private message with me
<neversfelde> launchpad url is https://edge.launchpad.net/~neversfelde
<PriceChild> "or", just check there is an email and linked nick listed there
<neversfelde> PriceChild: there is an email and linked nicks
<PriceChild> Good good.
<PriceChild> nalioth, could you please cloak neversfelde with ubuntu/member
<PriceChild> neversfelde, please be patient and nal​ioth will get to it asap.
<neversfelde> no problem. Thanks for your Help. 
<neversfelde> shall I stay in channel?
<PriceChild> could be handy, just incase
<neversfelde> k
<Pici> PriceChild: Gary is around somewhere... do you need nal, or any staffer?
<PriceChild> Pici, need nal.
<Pici> Ah :/
<Gary> Pici, annoyingly nalioth only at the mo
<Pici> Gary: You should annoy him about it
<Pici> :X nevermind
<Gary> I annoy him about many things :p
<LjL> [18:41:07] * genius will pay $ (paypal) for help. I need to enable external monitor on NV7400Go. Please go private.
<LjL> not sure what i think of this but i just thought i'd paste it
<jussi01> heh, someones desperate
<Seeker`> I dont think that it is a good thing, but it isn't definately wrong
 * jpatrick looks at GRay in #kubuntu
<Pici> ugh
<ompaul> see -ops
<ompaul> woops
<ompaul> see -offtopic 
<Pici> Thats what my 'ugh' was about.
<ompaul> Pici, ehh you should have said +1
<ompaul> but you did not 
<Pici> Then you would have said, "What about #ubuntu+1"
<ompaul> Pici, never - (at least just so I can disagree with you ;-)
<ompaul> )
<ubotu> white_eagle called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ompaul> jdong, pm
<anthony> Hey, can anyone fill me in on what's happened so far in the CC meeting?
<jpatrick> they're on the MOTU thing now
<jpatrick> West Bengal-India application => rejected, not old enough
<jpatrick> US - Maryland got though
<jpatrick> and the others aren't around
<jpatrick> anthony: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<jpatrick> we still have to start memberships
<anthony> All righty - why was the stuff about loco hosting removed?
<LjL> not to do with the CC
<jpatrick> already discuss at pervious meeting
<anthony> Well, nothing changed since the last meeting.
<jpatrick> anthony: Canonical team are overworked appartently
<anthony> jpatrick: Yes, that's been their line since at least last October.
<jpatrick> not much we can do about it :)
<anthony> There's "overworked" and there's "just not paying attention to that anymore"
<jpatrick> They did my requests at rt.ubuntu.com
<anthony> They said they were hiring new people, and things would improve "within weeks"
<anthony> meh, whatever
 * anthony hunkers down for posingaspopular and greg-g
<jpatrick> anthony: just poke them in #canonical-sysadmin when you need something :)
<anthony> jpatrick: I have.  Many, many times.  So has Madpilot.  We've been filing tickets, sending e-mails, poking people on IRC, and still nothing.  We've even had someone in #canonical-sysadmin promise action within 24 hours, on three separate occasions, and not come through.
<anthony> We've been working on getting a web site up ever since Ubuntu Canada was approved over a year ago.
<jpatrick> anthony: wow, odd... they've always helped me when I asked...
<anthony> jpatrick: Yeah, I don't know what the deal is...
<jpatrick> anthony: I find them have a thing with "security" all the time :)
<jpatrick> they*, but don't blame them, it's their machines
<anthony> jpatrick: right now the "security" excuse is being used to explain why we can't edit our Drupal theme, and are stuck with broken links that users keep complaining to me about because Canonical gave us a broken theme.
<jpatrick> anthony: surely you must have at least one ssh account on the machine..
<anthony> jpatrick: No.  No SSH nor FTP.
<anthony> you can see that in our ticket
<jpatrick> ok, that's just evil
<anthony> jpatrick: https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=207 for one of our threads of contact
<jpatrick> anthony: I see..
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-22
<tonyyarusso> thanks for the edit LjL 
<PriceChild> nalioth, did you get the cloak request from earlier btw?
<LjL> at least the alphabetical order means you don't have to hunt for the US ;)
<tonyyarusso> hehe, true
<nalioth> PriceChild: how much earlier?
<PriceChild> neversfelde i think...
<PriceChild> yes
<PriceChild> 14:48 utc
<ubotu> credible called the ops in #ubuntu (buttbot-mini)
 * LjL chuckles
<LjL> perhaps i shouldn't but i do
<PriceChild> How long have they spent on that? for seconds of fun.... was it worth it?
<PriceChild> hehe I think so
<LjL> mneptok: ... why?
<mneptok> LjL: i asked him nicely a few times to throttle back a bit
<nalioth> mneptok: yes, WHY?
 * nalioth wishes mneptok would quit disconnecting him
<mneptok> LjL: the consistent stream of nothing but "i like ponies" and "sequins are shiny" and "GUY FAWKES IS PROTESTING OUTSIDE MY HOUSE" got to be a bit much
<LjL> uhm yeah i see you asked a few times
<LjL> but... that's what *everybody* does in there all the time
<mneptok> LjL: and they need to learn to dial it back when asked nicely.
<mneptok> (IMO)
<mneptok> 20:15 [msg(recon)] when i asl you to throttle back the random comments, please do so.
<mneptok> 20:15 [recon(n=recon@unaffiliated/recon)] also, i wouldn't define my ramblings as "non sequitur"s, per se, since the (obviously fictional)  premises would lead logically to the conclusion if the first, impossible premises existed.
<mneptok> 20:15 [recon(n=recon@unaffiliated/recon)] oh. i'll come back in a few when i find my sanity.'
<PriceChild> I'm amazed no-one batted an eyelid in there.
<PriceChild> people normally shout and scream whether they agree or not
<LjL> PriceChild: well, some of them might have learnt that gets them banned
<mneptok> let's see if a time-out and a juice box got him settled
<LjL> mneptok: if you think he should stay banned a little longer leave him banned though, i didn't intend to urge lifting. and i didn't notice he was so stubborn at keeping to mock you either
<LjL> (and you've removed the wrong ban)
<mneptok> i did?
<LjL> yeah you added a ]
<mneptok> munh
<mneptok> there we go.
<mneptok> thanks. my fingers seem to be protesting Kosovan independence or something.
<LjL> ahum
<LjL> this weird "vlt" in #ubuntu, who's jesting with "pingu", appears to be on a host that google somehow connects to Tor
<mysterioso> mneptok oookkkk 
<mysterioso> oh hey
<mneptok> what, exactly, about "do not repeat" was unclear?
<mysterioso> mneptok ummmmm the ""
<mysterioso> ?
<mysterioso> ill be good
<mysterioso> i promise
<mysterioso> lemme back in
<mysterioso> waddya say?
<mneptok> i'll reconsider in 24 hours
<mysterioso> nnnoooooooo
<mysterioso> i just have 1 question
<mneptok> trust me, we all know what it is.
<mysterioso> :-)
<mysterioso> ok
 * nalioth waits in anticipation . . . 
<mysterioso> well ill just post it ONE more time and sit quietly with my hands crossed
<mneptok> 20:49 < mysterioso> is there a way to have a terminal go fullscreen on the startup?  It already opens on startup, but is not full screen
<mneptok> 20:50 < mysterioso> is there a way to have a terminal go fullscreen on the startup?  It already opens on startup, but is not full screen
<mysterioso> pplleeeeaaaassseee
<mneptok> 20:51 < mysterioso> is there a way to have a terminal go fullscreen on the startup?  It already opens on startup, but is not full screen
<mneptok> 20:52 < mysterioso> is there a way to have a terminal go fullscreen on the startup?  It already opens on startup, but is not full screen
<mneptok> 20:53 < mysterioso> is there a way to have a terminal go fullscreen on the startup?  It already opens on startup, but is not full screen
<mneptok> 20:54 < mysterioso> is there a way to have a terminal go fullscreen on the startup?  It already opens on startup, but is not full screen
<mneptok> 20:54 < mahmoud2> !repeat | mysterioso
<mneptok> 20:54 < ubotu> mysterioso: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You  can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mneptok> 20:55 < mysterioso> is there a way to have a terminal go fullscreen on the startup?  It already opens on startup, but is not full screen
<mneptok> asking the same question *every single minute* is uncool. and now you're banned for it. next time the bot gives you advice, i suggest you take it.
<mysterioso> c'mon!
<mysterioso> i have learned my lesson
<mysterioso> im uncool
<mysterioso> im a loser
<mysterioso> im not worthy
<PriceChild> !guidelines | mysterioso 
<ubotu> mysterioso: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> mysterioso, read those then come back in a day or two.
<mysterioso> ill just sit and wait and post once every 10 min.
<PriceChild> No you won't.
<mneptok> i rather doubt that.
<mysterioso> guys
<mysterioso> your pretty tuf
<mysterioso> good work
<PriceChild> Hey mysterioso, can I help you?
<mysterioso> yes please
 * PriceChild wonders what is with the alt nick.
<mysterioso> pricechild can i ask an ubuntu question here?
<PriceChild> mysterioso, no. Please type /topic
<band4life> :-)
<elkbuntu> mysterioso, we only need one of you
<band4life> i was tryin to be sneaky and get in 
 * mneptok hands elkbuntu an "n"
<PriceChild> band4life, the ban i placed was a mute.
<elkbuntu> mneptok, for what?
<PriceChild> band4life, it would not stop you joining, only speaking.
<mneptok> elkbuntu: that "one" you typed
<elkbuntu> mneptok, heh
<band4life> every time i try to join, it puts me here
<PriceChild> band4life, please /msg ubotu guidelines, read it, then come back in a couple of days.
<band4life> pricechild i read it.  i was bein impatient
<band4life> and i read !patience
<LjL> venus days
<PriceChild> band4life, read the second part of my last sentence
<band4life> everyones a comedian
<band4life> how about 1 day
<band4life> 2 is just harsh
<PriceChild> band4life, tbh I don't care. I just want to see a change in attitude.
<LjL> yes, 1 venus day
<band4life> ya know, my dads a senator
<band4life> barach obamah 
<band4life> yep
<mneptok> i *so* love when my judgement calls /join here immediately and prove me right.
<PriceChild> mneptok, :)
<PriceChild> does it make you feel warm inside?..... oh wait no i don't want to know what that is
<mneptok> this does - http://flickr.com/photos/sepultura/2282088722/
<mneptok> I AM RISEN!
<nalioth> stdin: don't feed the trolls, please
<stdin> nalioth: I know, you're right
<elkbuntu> mneptok, holy glory hole, rofl
<PriceChild> <speeddemon8803> has been on my watch list lately, bit too enthusiastic occasionally, especially with the bot
<LjL> PriceChild: then i'll leave him on yours, mine's way too crowded already :P
<mysterioso> How do I start a room and make it MY room?
<mysterioso> so I can be an OP
<nalioth> mysterioso: this is not for support
<mysterioso> oh
<mysterioso> what room should I go to to find out?
<mysterioso> what is this room for?
<nalioth> mysterioso: this is for administrative stuff
<nalioth> and where you go is up to you
<mysterioso> nalioth i just need a hint
<mysterioso> channel for help starting channels?
<nalioth> every network has a help channel
<mysterioso> uhhuh ok thanks
<mneptok> looks like Greg is finally ready to move to the attic
<PriceChild> that guy is constantly asking me how the ban is set etc.
<PriceChild> because he doesn't want to evade it
<PriceChild> if he used a different wireless? etc. etc
<LjL> mysterioso: can we help you again?
<mysterioso> ljl sorry just went into the wrong room 
<mysterioso> talk to you tomorrow to beg for mercy
<nalioth> no0tic: please don't encourage the behaviour
<no0tic> nalioth, sorry
<LjL> he what?
<LjL> ah
<nalioth> no0tic: do you want to help him on his way, before i break several guidelines?
<no0tic> nalioth, point him to #freenode?
<nalioth> no0tic: #help preferably
<nalioth> by that name, too
<LjL> grrrr
<nalioth> y'all watching #freenode ?
<mneptok> not i. should i be?
<LjL> tis fun enough
<nalioth> mneptok: PM
<LjL> look, a mass join
<elkbuntu> what did i miss?
<LjL> elkbuntu: the above idiot aka mysterioso asking how to evade his ban
<elkbuntu> rofl
<nickrud> o.O
<elkbuntu> complimentary k-ticket flicked his way yet
<elkbuntu> ?
<LjL> oh gawd, PM: [04:14:15] <mysterioso> I feel like you are being somewhat abusive torwards me.  And although I did deserve the ban, I do not think that I should be mistreated just for seeking out some fairly illicit knowledge.
<elkbuntu> he already admitted to attempting to ban evade
<nalioth> LOLZ!
<no0tic> there's circus this night in town
<nalioth> mneptok: please stay on topic in #freenode 
<mneptok> nalioth: i think i need to walk away for bit.
<mneptok> just .... walk away.
<elkbuntu> you have been assisted
<nickrud> bada boom
<elkbuntu> unagi once again shows his intelligence...or lack thereof
<mneptok> so nalioth, just out of curiosity, how does my conduct warrant a ban, but mysterioso's does not?
<nalioth> mneptok: you are stirring stuff
<LjL> i have long been aware that feeding trolls is regarded badly on #freenode
<LjL> i do it anyway, but usually stop after staff asks ;)
<mneptok> i'm not feeding.
<LjL> not ignoring is feeding under certain definitions
<nalioth> mneptok: it was only a 10 minute quiet (you were supposed to take 10 to walk the dog or something)
<mneptok> then please don't ask me if i'm watching a conversation? i mean, that's a bit unfair.
<nalioth> oy
 * nalioth sees a train a'comin'
<elkbuntu> nalioth, you'd subject a poor pup to mneptok?!
<ubotu> In ubotu, matthias said: how is ubuntu 6.06 better than 7.10 ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell matthias about yourself
<elkbuntu> ok, who gave the red cordial to the kids
 * Hobbsee raises hand
<elkbuntu> bad Hobbsee, bad
 * Hobbsee looks innocent
<elkbuntu> nalioth, is keeb a regular troll?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, are keeb and _oz_ a known tag team?
<nalioth> not to my knowledge
<warp10> Hi all!
<Myrtti> hello
<Myrtti> how can we help you today
<warp10> Is there anybody here that can add me to the ubuntu-irc-cloaks team?
<warp10> Hi Myrtti!
<Myrtti> _o_
<Mez> Q: How mnay channels is ubotu in ?
<jpatrick> Mez: as many as you (set +i mate)
<jpatrick> :)
<Mez> jpatrick, lmao - I thought I did ...
<Mez> I'm just curious as to how mnay channels it's actively providing factoids in
<jpatrick> Mez: /set usermode +i - just to make irssi does everytime
<jpatrick> sure*
<Mez> jpatrick, I dont use irssi
<jpatrick> ah..
 * Mez sets mode +iQw
<Mez> should be in my connect script
<jpatrick> what's Q?
<Mez> Q is er
<Mez> you never get forwarded
<jpatrick> ...
<Mez> meh - It basically means that if you hit a channel that trys to foward you, you get an error, rather than being forwarded
<dgjones> Hi, just a quick question, are bots allowed in #ubuntu, I remember seeing bots being kicked in the past & just noticed an away message which mentioned the user being a bot - 10:28 xoRock - * xoRock status: [Away: BOT was idle for 60 minute(s) Auto Away] [Since: 17:30-LMJ] [AwayPager: on] [AwayLog: on], just thought I'd mention
<Myrtti> bitchx
<Myrtti> blergh
<tonyyarusso> dgjones: There are a select few that have approval, but generally speaking, no.
<tonyyarusso> dgjones: Especially, if they are talking bots they and their owners will be banned in short order, with the exception of ubotu of course.
<tonyyarusso> dgjones: We just don't notice 100% of the time ;)
<dgjones> ok thanks, that was what i thought, just thought it worth passing that on
<jpatrick> Mez: I thought all the debian channels were on OFTC
<Mez> mentors stayed here, as did the people in -offtopic
<Mez> the others - meh - relics of past, but sometimes it's useful to be in them
<jpatrick> #debian-mentors is on OFTC :)
<tonyyarusso> It seems to me that #debian exists just to be a channel where you can be guaranteed to be told to RTFM, and be told that Ubuntu bears no similarity to Debian in any way.
<warp10> I would like to request an Ubuntu cloak. Is there anyone who may help me?
<tonyyarusso> not at this hour, I'm afraid
<warp10> tonyyarusso: could (late) evening be a better choice?
<tonyyarusso> warp10: I'd say try again in 6 hours, whatever time zone that is for you.  Or just idle your client here and see if someone notices while you're away.
<tonyyarusso> warp10: Granted membership at yesterday's CC meeting I take it?
<warp10> tonyyarusso: thanks for your advice. Yep, I am a recent member :)
<tonyyarusso> warp10: You may want to drop a link to your LP profile in here too.  You might have to wait until the CC adds you to the ubuntu-members LP group, btw.  (can take a few days)
<warp10> I have been added to the LP group a few hours ago (pretty fast, indeed) -> https://launchpad.net/~warp10/
<tonyyarusso> nice
<jpatrick> poor nalioth :(
<Pici> LjL: Have you made any recent changes to the floodbots? They just set -zb on someone who was flooding.
<Pici> LjL: 09:28:32 >>>> mode/#ubuntu [-zb %Jonathan_L!*@*] by FloodBot1, FloodBot2
<Pici> Ah..: 09:28:22 <FloodBot1> WARNING: Jonathan_L floods, but emergency mode is on
<jpatrick> emergency mode?
<Pici> Yeah, shouldn't be perpetually on though.
<jpatrick> what is it tho?
<Pici> One of the floodbots is on nal's connection so its probably triggering that when it times out.
<Tm_T> nalioth: hi, ubot3 is where?
<jpatrick> Tm_T: network problems from his connection I think
<Tm_T> jpatrick: roger
<jpatrick> Tm_T: DaSkreech not here..
<nalioth> Tm_T: i have a tech coming out any time now
<nalioth> having line issues 
<LjL> Pici: if a bot is out, emergency mode stays on
<Pici> LjL: I gathered that after actually taking a look.
<Pici> LjL: Also, the bots seem to be allowing more paste lines before muting lately
<LjL> Pici: the intention originally was to not have permanent emergency mode if *only* one bot went out... but given that two of the bots are on the same connection, i think it's wiser this way
<LjL> Pici: there's some bug in the paste detection that i haven't been able to track down... sometimes they ignore pastes completely. do you have an example?
<Pici> LjL: Just now 8 lines before it did anything
<LjL> Pici: that might have been lag
<LjL> not sure, it's hard to debug since i don't store the lines or their timestamps
<LjL> (and would rather not start storing them if i care for my hard drive space)
<warp10> I would like to request an Ubuntu cloak. Is there anyone who may help me?
<Pici> warp10: Are you an approved Ubuntu Member?
<Pici> /kubuntu/motu(er, I think(
<LjL> approved yesterday
<Pici> Or rather, whats your LP page?
<warp10> Pici: I am. I have been approved at yesterday's CC, and approved into the team today --> https://launchpad.net/~warp10/
<Pici> warp10: ah, congrats :)
<warp10> Pici: thank you :)
<LjL> warp10: ensure you have an alternate nickname set up and linked to your primary one, and an email (you can set it as hidden)
<Pici> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<warp10> I should have... let me check
<Pici> I think I'll work on my bantracker fork this weekend... I'm going to be stuck at work for at least 4 hours in the middle of the night with nothing to do.
<LjL> Pici: like i am every night?
<warp10> LjL, Pici: Ok, done
<Pici> LjL: Nah, I need to go in from 00:00 to 04:00 because one of our vendors is moving their datacenter and I need to point our interfaces at the new IP addresses.
<LjL> warp10: you will be cloaked shortly
<warp10> LjL: great! Thank you so much :)
<nalioth> curiousity'll get you a kline sometimes, Pici 
<Pici> nalioth: roger that
<nalioth> Pici: if you join a channel with a bot problem while the staff is cleaning up, it can get fun (not)
<Pici> nalioth: Yeah... Like they say... curiosity killed the cat.
 * jpatrick wonders what a d-line is
<mysterioso> May I please be allowed to return to #ubuntu?
<mysterioso> I am in the channel right now, but I am not trying to evade your ban.
<mysterioso> nickrud am I still banned?
<nickrud> mysterioso: not sure, I don't have access to the ban list (and the channel ban list is bloated)
<mysterioso> nickrud I dont want to evade the ban and get kicked for good.  But Im in the #ubuntu channel right now.
<mysterioso> Can anyone tell me if Im banned?
<Huffalump> I set to 8001.  I'm here to ask for the manual test.
<Pici> mysterioso: I'm looking.
<nickrud> mysterioso: asking here is the right thing to do, someone will be along
<nickrud> quickly, even
<Pici> Huffalump: Please read the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic again. 
<Huffalump> Thanks.  I see.
<mysterioso> pici i think i am currently under a different IP
<Pici> mysterioso: You have not been unbanned.
<mysterioso> pici may I please be unbanned?
<Pici> mysterioso: I don't feel comfortable removing or dealing with the ban without knowing more about the situation. 
<Pici> LjL: ping? ^
<mysterioso> pici I could tell you all about it
<Pici> I'd rather another op who is more familiar with the situation take a look at it.
<nalioth> mysterioso: please wait for LjL 
<mysterioso> ok
<mysterioso> ljl what do you think?
<jpatrick> mysterioso: please wait for him to come back :)
<mysterioso> jpatrick ok
<mysterioso> mysterioso  waiting patiently
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mysterioso about msg
<nalioth> mysterioso: please be patient
<warp10> Is there a freenode staffer that may enable my Ubuntu cloak, please?
<jussi01> oooh, that would be a nalioth :)
 * warp10 thanks the good soul who enabled the cloak :)
<mysterioso> soooo, about that ban.  
<no0tic> mysterioso, wait for LjL, as said before.
<mysterioso> can I leave a message for LjL, I am leaving soon?
<stdin> I'm sure he'll read the backscroll anyway
<LjL> here i am
<jpatrick> hey stdin 
<mysterioso> ljl good to see ya again!
 * stdin tips proverbial hat to jpatrick
<LjL> mysterioso: what is the question?
<mysterioso> ljl may I please be unbanned?
<LjL> mysterioso: no
<mysterioso> ...
<mysterioso> ljl when can I be?
<LjL> there is no fixed time, but given the way you behaved yesterday, i'd say noticeably longer than a couple of days.
<mysterioso> all i did was repost once a min.
<LjL> i'm not talking about what you did in #ubuntu
<mysterioso> the only reason I asked about evading was so i didnt do it.  like today when I switched wireless, and entered #ubuntu.  If I hadnt asked I wouldnt have known I was doing it.
<mysterioso> so I came here and explained i did not mean to enter.
<Pici> LjL: I set a ban for that fyi.
<mysterioso> I think that you are being unfair.  
<LjL> mysterioso: you asked *how* to evade, and plainly stated that you *would* do it. also, you were pretty absurd in here even before that. really, you're not fooling anyone.
<mysterioso> ljl not fooling?  So when I came in here and told you that I switched i.p.s and did not use #ubuntu I was fooling you?
<mysterioso> I did not say I WOULD do it.
<mysterioso> I asked HOW to do it
<nalioth> mysterioso: would you like to see the logs?
<LjL> mysterioso: that might be interpreted as a way to show us that you are able to evade. anyway, that's not the point, the point is that we have every reason to believe you were trolling us and are trolling us
<mysterioso> if you gottem
<band4life> thanks guys.  
<LjL> yes, that's a good grep keyword to use for the logs
<nalioth> mysterioso, why are you trying to evade? you're not banned
<band4life> nalioth i am banned from #ubuntu
<band4life> and I am not trying to evade.
<LjL> then why did you just change your nickname?
<band4life> I use diff. wireless routers
<band4life> ljl i thought this nick was more appropriate
<LjL> you won't be appropriate no matter which nick you use, believe me
<band4life> ljl have I not been polite?
<LjL> no
<LjL> about the logs
<LjL> [Fri Feb 22 2008] [04:09:52] <nalioth>  mysterioso: your ban will not be removed by bringing it up here, either
<LjL> [Fri Feb 22 2008] [04:10:06] <mysterioso>       nalioth im not trying to remove it
<LjL> [Fri Feb 22 2008] [04:10:09] <mysterioso>       just get aroung it
<LjL> here is your admission that you were trying to evade
<LjL> fooling us by later lying about it is not polite.
<band4life> ljl miscommunication, I was just seeking information to "just get around it"
<LjL> [Fri Feb 22 2008] [03:08:55] <PriceChild>       band4life, tbh I don't care. I just want to see a change in attitude.
<LjL> [Fri Feb 22 2008] [03:09:14] <band4life>        ya know, my dads a senator
<LjL> [Fri Feb 22 2008] [03:09:21] <band4life>        barach obamah
<LjL> lying to us with an intent to make us afraid of some scary personality is not polite.
<mc44> you'd have though he could spell his Dad's name correctly
<LjL> band4life, do you have any further questions?
<band4lif1> sorry, got disconnected
<LjL> band4life, do you have any further questions?
<nalioth> band4life: you are violating freenode TOS, btw
<band4lif1> if you do not intend to lift the ban that is your deal.  I believe you are being mean and unfair.  I will return tomorrow to try again.
<LjL> off the record, if there is such thing... that will only make your ban longer.
<LjL> but, what you prefer.
<ompaul> banned for life?
<ompaul> band4lif1, I strongly suggest you understand what the freenode TOS are 
 * ompaul walked in a moment ago
<band4lif1> ompaul what ?
<band4lif1> ljl what will make my ban longer?
<ompaul> you have been informed that freenode have terms of service
<LjL> band4lif1: coming in each day to ask about it, when you've plainly been told it won't be lifted in one day.
<nalioth> band4life: you returning each day to poke us over it
 * ompaul wonders what is going on 
<ompaul> but aywa
<ompaul> anyway
<band4lif1> ljl when should I return?
<band4lif1> ompaul what are the TOs?
<LjL> band4lif1: http://freenode.net
<LjL> band4lif1: i suggest, at this point, you return in about a month.
<band4lif1> ljl ok 1 month it is,   you are just power tripin
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<ompaul> Myrtti, don't sigh have a hug in its palce
<jussi01> right...
<ompaul> place even
<ompaul> jussi01, thanks ;-)
 * ompaul did a huge amount of travelling for someone in Dublin on a Friday Afternoon - and did not pay any traffic penalty -- so strange
<ompaul> there was none for me the opposite direction was bad 
<ompaul> *not my usual route*
<jussi01> ompaul: :)
<Myrtti> /me is listening to the soundtrack of The Commitments
<ompaul> I called into a supplier - had said I would last week - but things went against me - so while we were talking I made them some bootable iso sticks
<ompaul> strange - very very strange
<Pici> Myrtti: ooh.. I was thinking of finding that the other day
<ompaul> Myrtti, I have that CD beside me here
<Myrtti> Mine was shipped today
<Jack_Sparrow> Hope you guys and gals are all doing well, I expect to be up to speed in a week or two..
<jpatrick> @btlog
<stdin> +in
<jussi01> hehe
<jpatrick> :)
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> !no pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<jussi01> hmmm, bandforlif1 just turned up in #kubuntu 
<LjL> he's been there before yeah
<jussi01> ahh, ok.
<Pici> !no pastebin =~ s/lines texts/lined text/
<ubotu> I know nothing about pastebin =~ s/lines texts/lined text yet, Pici
<Pici> bah
<jussi01> LjL: yeah, after the previous discussion, I thought it was relevant to mention
<LjL> jussi01: got him on highlight. but surely, ban if misbehaving without thinking about it twice...
<jussi01> LjL: sure
<jpatrick> he's in #ubuntu-irc
<jpatrick> ok, he was, read the channel too fast
 * jpatrick wonders why many people have: "ircname : purple"
<Pici> jpatrick: pidgin
<jpatrick> ah, that explains it
<stdin> LjL: how about ~= s/#ubuntu/$chan/ so we can remove !pastebin-#kubuntu ?
<Pici> s/#ubuntu//
<stdin> heh, yes, that works too :)
<jpatrick> ARG
 * jpatrick just did /bans in #k
<jpatrick> anyone mind if I remove ardchoille's bans? Since he's no longer around?
<nalioth> jpatrick: go for it
<jpatrick> here goes
<jpatrick> err
<jpatrick> mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-71-227-16-131.hsd1.mi.comcast.net
<jpatrick> opps, my mistake :)
<jpatrick> thought so I just unbanned went straight back in
<ubotu> In ubotu, nickrud said: no metapackage is  A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions. Removing a metapackage does not remove the packages it brought in.
<jpatrick> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<LjL> well, as long as it actually is in the topic... i think i put "#ubuntu" there originally because people complained it wasn't in the topic at all in some other channels
<LjL> !no pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Seveas> just got this in pm:
<Seveas> <kahrytan> What kitofhawaii said about me last month was lies.
<Seveas> what did I miss?
<nalioth> Seveas: it's all in the channel logs here
<nalioth> Seveas: also check out the same person in the logs of -offtopic
<Seveas> nalioth, I know kahrytan is a jerk :)
<nalioth> Seveas: yes, but you should /lastlog it anyway
<stdin> I got that same pm yesterday
<Seveas> <johnny2008> now I understand why the peopl;e you dealt with with your old host, didnt get along with you :)
<Seveas> <johnny2008> no wonder they gotg rid off you :P
<Seveas> <johnny2008> im going to ring you soon, on on +31 252 353 46
<Seveas> <johnny2008> and all my friends wil be rining you using a special phone dialer
<Seveas> <johnny2008> you will start receiving phone calls 24/7 soon on on +31 252 353 46
<Seveas> <johnny2008> bye bye :)
<Seveas> someone kick that loser from forums and -au
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: around^^?
 * mc44 orders some pizza from Seveas
<Seveas> <johnny2008> I am goinjg to personally ring +31(0)20 712 5600 and tell them you are involved in illegal activities
<Seveas> <johnny2008> your employer will be interested in what I have to say to them :-)
<Seveas> interesting, where did he get that from
<Seveas> he must be actually trying to find things :)
<Seveas> <johnny2008> bye, have a nice day asshole
<jpatrick> Seveas: website registery?
<Seveas> jpatrick, neh, work phone number isn't on there
<Seveas> must have found my blog, followed link to work homepage and search for contact
<TheSheep> some people are bored
<ompaul> will I invite that fool here?
<Seveas> why on earth?
<Myrtti> I pity the fool
<ompaul> to pity them
<Seveas> neh, just ignore
 * ompaul is re ripping my full collection - never did get it right the second time - start from the beginning 
<ompaul> ohh the fun
<TheSheep> .oO( 2nd system syndrome )
<ompaul> har har
<ompaul> nada3, you can go and change your real name you
<ompaul> can
<ompaul> where is pricey
<ompaul> PriceChild, ping
<jpatrick> that guy needs to change he's ident
<ompaul> jpatrick, well I lied to him ....
<ompaul> let him work it out himself
<Seveas> hmm, I still haven't received a phonecall... geee... haw can that be...
<Seveas> I can throw 281 fax lines back at him, I want his number :)
<mc44> I'm just routing a chatline to you, Seveas
<ompaul> hahaha
<Seveas> err, 278, not 281
<mc44> the last three make all the difference
<ompaul> Seveas, one fax for him and one fax for each of his pals and you will have 275 left
<Seveas> well, I might be able to grab some voice lines as well
<Seveas> ompaul, :)
<Seveas> hmm, I forgot 38 faxlines..
<Seveas> he can make some more friends now :)
<ompaul> Seveas, you got to do something about that faulty ram in your head
<ompaul> you got dodgy memory
<Seveas> ompaul, yeah, sleep
<Seveas> sadly some fuckers pretending to be from qatar decided to ddos us a few times this week
<Seveas> causing headaches
<elkbuntu> maybe you should set them onto johnny2008
<ompaul> we moved to his IP ;-)
<ompaul> hehe
<LjL> Seveas, obviously you've tried to make him repeat that on a channel?
<Seveas> <seeking1> Seveas, just letting you know... your real name and your employers address and phone number is being advertised on a myspace website urging ppl to call your boss about some illegal activity you doing.  
<Seveas> <seeking1> you must have pissed the wrong guy off dude
<Seveas> still going :)
<jpatrick> ...
<Seveas> trying to 'disguise' by changing nick/ident/realname
<Seveas> but of course forgot IP address
<Seeker`> Seveas: Can't you get him K-lined for threatening you like that?
<Seveas> Seeker`, neh, it happened before
<Seveas> even if they actually start calling (which also happened) freenode won't k-line
<Seeker`> :S
<Seeker`> that sucks
<Seveas> couldn't care less
<jussi01> its entertainment :P
<Seveas> If I cared, I shouldn't put my phonenumber on my website
<PriceChild> I'm back, still want me? I assume for a removal in forums?
<PriceChild> hmm last nicks don't show up there
<jussi01> PriceChild: yeah, get rid of jdong :P
<jussi01> !puregnome is <reply> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
 * jussi01 wonders why the bot doesnt forward requests anymore...
<PriceChild> !puregnome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puregnome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> how odd
<jussi01> weird huh
 * jussi01 wonders if PriceChild will be nice and add the factoid...
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-23
<PriceChild> !puregnome is <reply> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<PriceChild> @login
<ubotu> OK
<PriceChild> !puregnome is <reply> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<PriceChild> !puregnome is foo
<ubotu> I'll remember that, PriceChild
<PriceChild> !no puregnome is <reply> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<jussi01> heh
<jussi01> !puregnome
<PriceChild> jussi01, you can't add new factoids with a <reply> immediately.
<ubotu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<jussi01> thank you PriceChild 
<jussi01> PriceChild: ahh, yes I remember. However, i cant add factoids full stop....
<PriceChild> Things could be worse.
<jussi01> I understand you have to be extra special to do that.... and Im not extra special it seems ;)
<PriceChild> Seveas, are you around?
<fleebailey33> who ows the channel #fubuntu ?
<PriceChild> fleebailey33, I think you should refer to the ubuntu trademark policy.
<PriceChild> !trademark > fleebailey33 
<PriceChild> fleebailey33, As far as I understand it, you are not allowed to use the ubuntu name in a project that is not endorsed by the ubuntu community council.
<fleebailey33> its not a project
<fleebailey33> were not making anything
<PriceChild> So what is #fubuntu for?
<fleebailey33> haters of ubuntu...
 * fleebailey33 cowers
<PriceChild> fleebailey33, if you hate ubuntu, either do something to make it better, or ignore it and do something else which is productive.
<fleebailey33> im not nearly the only one
 * nickrud is always amazed at the power of hate
 * PriceChild wonders where they're moving to
 * TheSheep wonders how long would it take them to get bored if nobody noticed them
<nickrud> any dark alley would be fine
<jussi01> hehe
<LjL> ?!?
<PriceChild> LjL, hmm no complaint... the channel is +z... I don't think he's noticed.
<LjL> PriceChild, one thing though... support was never *forbidden* in -ot. that factoid was just to make people aware that they shouldn't be *expecting* support
<LjL> or was he banned from #u?
<PriceChild> I know, I'm just annoyed with him over several occasions.
<LjL> yeah i know he's been annoying, but don't set too many precedents for -ot... actually, pm
<PriceChild> Had other complaints about him also.
<tcm_> I was fixing some startup scripts for my client and now I'm banned from Kubuntu-kde4. Can someone unban me?
<LjL> let me see
<LjL> tcm_: you can join now
<LjL> please test things in #test
<tcm_> LjL: thx
 * PriceChild wonders how long that latest lart has been in the db
<jdong> 21:26 -!- George_3 [n=George_3@85.99.70.30] has joined #ubuntuforums
<jdong> 21:26 < George_3> Exotics Forum ::: exotics.heavenforum.com !
<jdong> ^^ in case staff are interested?
<jdong> (he's gone from the channel now)
<Dave2> ueah, I've L:line dalreadyuy
<Dave2> ...
<Dave2> what that meant to say is "yeah, I've K:lined already, thanks"
 * jdong tries to figure out the key offset which would cause that transliteration
<jdong> but at anyrate, thanks :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, holyguyver said: !What is the best ubuntu
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, holyguyver said: !What is the best ubuntu?
<ubotu> In ubotu, holyguyver said: What is the best bot?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell holyguyver about yourself
<speeddemon8803> nick, can i ask your reasoning behind kicking me?
<nickrud> speeddemon8803: I was kicking everyone repeating it, everyone was saying 'don't do this, over and over. It needed to stop
<speeddemon8803> oh, ok.
<nickrud> speeddemon8803: nothing personal, or that you were singled out.
<speeddemon8803> i think i shoulda just posted jdongs  forum post address instead :)
<speeddemon8803> about WHY we SHOULDNT do that
<nickrud> heh.
<speeddemon8803> no big deal man, was just trying to figure reasoning.
<speeddemon8803> and i got it now :)
<speeddemon8803> thanks for elaboration :)
<nickrud> no problem. You're usually pretty entertaining :)
<speeddemon8803> everyone says im "entertaining" "too much of a bot freak"
 * speeddemon8803 shrugs
<nickrud> the bot is useful. Otherwise it wouldn't be there. See you in #ubuntu
<speeddemon8803> yup
<ubotu> SNuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubotu> r0bby called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubotu> SNuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (channel spam by bots)
<ubotu> cwillu called the ops in #ubuntu (#ubuntu-offtopic)
<Hobbsee> did anyone get that?
<Hobbsee> oh, must have.  i can't read, apparently
<Tm_T> nalioth: may ubot3 join #kubuntu-fi ?
<Tm_T> leoquant: hi how can we help you?
<leoquant> hi i want this: ubuntu/member/nickname
<Hobbsee> leoquant: are you an ubuntu member?
<leoquant> yes
<leoquant> the wiki: Just join #ubuntu-ops and ask.......
<Tm_T> yup
<leoquant> :)
<Tm_T> leoquant: be ready to provide your launchpad link
<Tm_T> leoquant: do you have your nick registered and also have secondary nick?
<leoquant> yes: https://edge.launchpad.net/~leoquant
<leoquant> reg. on freenode
<Hobbsee> nalioth: can you do that please?
<leoquant> leoquant  on network irc.freenode.net
<leoquant> Tm_T and Hobbsee is this info ok for now?
<Hobbsee> leoquant: yes
<leoquant> ok thx
<andyp_> hello i was banned some weeks/months ago from ubuntu for saying something silly would you consider letting me join again
<andyp_> i think i may have been bliss_ nick at that time
<andyp_> thanks for your considerations
<Gary> FYI NiggPlz (n=l@195-23-162-225.net.novis.pt) has left #ubuntu (requested by Gary) - and a ban done, for ascii art spam
 * elkbuntu tries to figure what the ascii was supposed to be
<Gary> a dog/cat or some rubbish
<elkbuntu> yeah... i suppose at least it wasn't a penis :-/
 * Gary is at fosdem
<Hobbsee> mmm...figlet ftw
<elkbuntu> heh
<Myrtti> Say hello to Timo J and Niklas L from me if you see them
<Myrtti> oh, he left
<Myrtti> damn
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, convince me you wouldnt have said it in here :Þ
<Amaranth> heh
<elkbuntu> we dont curtail kurt here ffs, why would we bother with you
<Amaranth> are you using a compose key for that?
<elkbuntu> autoreplace
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> need to set that up
<Amaranth> i want my smilies to abuse katakana
<elkbuntu> hehe
<ompaul> I want some time with someone else who has access to the tracker
<ompaul> about 20 minutes should do it
 * ompaul curses netsplits for all they are worth
<ompaul> which is nothing really, so to really curse 
 * ompaul curses netsplits for the pain they cause my brain
<ompaul> quite a lot
<ompaul> leoquant, ?
<ompaul> is there something we can help with?
<elkbuntu> ompaul, he was waiting for a cloak
<ompaul> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<ompaul> ohh nooes it is Gary 
<Gary> from brussels too
<ompaul> Gary, ack
<ompaul> so now some proxy server has your password?
<Gary> mwhahahaeeek
<ompaul> elkbuntu, as per your info ^^
<ompaul> nalioth, ^^ 
<ompaul> I see RMS has stepped down from being emacs maintainer
<ompaul> ohh wrong house :)
<ompaul> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-devel/2008-02/msg02140.html
<elkbuntu> <yama> does that mean he's no longer St iGNUcius of the Church of Emacs?
<ompaul> elkbuntu, answer is: no 
<elkbuntu> what about chief gnuisance?
<ompaul> he is still that
<ompaul> why does his stand as maintainer stop him from being as political as he is?
<elkbuntu> why does him stepping down as maintainer make him any less of a saint/god of emacs?
<elkbuntu> he did _start_ it and all
<ompaul> exactly
<elkbuntu> ooh, i misread your answer
<ompaul> ;-)
<ompaul>  /dev/sda4             370G  9.8G  360G   3% /data  << interesting population of that directory
 * ompaul wonders when it is done how much of that room will be used
<ompaul> only time shall tell
<ompaul> damn second time I pointed someone in #gentoo at useful docs
<elkbuntu> ompaul, i wouldnt worry. we're all on the same team in the end
<ompaul> elkbuntu, I don't - I was about to hit someone with !repeat when I copped I was in #gentoo
<ompaul> it was too late I already helped them get it together
<ompaul> :)
<elkbuntu> heh
<Tm_T> any staff up?
<Tm_T> or if anyone can check what Zl0at5a n=Veska62@d-c232-75.ext.adsl.uqconnect.net is
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, ask in #freenode?
<jpatrick> Seveas: that guy did the same thing in #kubuntu
<LjL> travkin?
<LjL> he CTCP'd #gentoo as well
<Seveas> hm?
<LjL> Seveas: you banned a guy
<jpatrick> ~travkin [n=travkin@62.84.24.156] requested CTCP VERSION from #kubuntu
<LjL> jpatrick: that's automatic
<ubot3> jpatrick: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seveas> LjL, ah, the CTCP autokick
<LjL> yeah
<jpatrick> LjL: ah, clever
 * jpatrick just uses the /ar :)
<Seveas> /yarr
<Seveas> ☠☢☣ 
<jpatrick> but that name sounds familiar..
<jpatrick> NOT AGAIN: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57061/
<ubotu> jpatrick called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (carate)
<jpatrick> kciked from #k-kde4, #k #k-ot
<jpatrick> and now #u-es
<ompaul> !staff (as per above
<ompaul> !staff | (as per above
<ubotu> (as per above: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<jpatrick> is that guy going to keep coming and going?
<LjL> [15:52:47] <carate> what are you doing?
<LjL> after i followed him in the channels he's in
<LjL> (although he might be simply referring to the ban perhaps)
<LjL> [15:53:16] <LjL> nothing?
<LjL> [15:53:36] <carate> whya re you stalking me and banning me
<jpatrick> cos you're winning a record for trolling
<LjL> jpatrick: which channels do you know for sure he did it? the 4 you mentioned?
<jpatrick> LjL: yeah
<jpatrick> LjL: all of them
<jpatrick> and #u-ot
<ompaul> kibble, how can we help?
<kibble> ompaul, just making sure I gave a user who complained about getting banned the right channel name :-)
<kibble> later
<jpatrick> I've warned the #k-de guys about above
<LjL> ping me if you catch him doing it in other channels please
<jpatrick> kicked from #k-de
<LjL> saw
<jpatrick> just a pre-caution
<ompaul> [carate] #freenode #defocus #debian-de ##crawl #ubuntu-de-offtopic #blendercoders #ubuntu-fi #ubuntu-de #politics 
<LjL> yeah we have the whois... :P but i want to catch him in a non-ubuntu channel if at all possible
<LjL> that is, spamming in one
 * jpatrick just saw #freenode backlog
<LjL> funny huh
<jpatrick> WHY does he have to type that all out and say it in different channels?
<LjL> because he's a troll?
<LjL> he knows about #freenode, knows he might be banned from the whole network, knows everything there is to know
<ompaul> LjL, na trolling #ubuntu space
 * jpatrick thinks he may even be kline evading
<ompaul> well we called staff
<ompaul> we can do no more
<LjL> [16:02:51] <carate> stylus he or someone else might ban me from whole network
<jpatrick> :)
<jpatrick> "not my fault"
<jpatrick> LjL: I have access in -motu
<LjL> jpatrick: no need to do anything unless he insists, i think
<jpatrick> he left :)
<jpatrick> no, he's in #k
<ompaul> do we need more ops in -offtopic standards seem to be slipping
<LjL> ompaul, pm
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> there's again too much new people there
<Myrtti> they need to be trained
<Myrtti> let me take out my emp cannon
<Myrtti> an op roulette?
<PriceChild> leoquant, Could you please ensure that you have set up 2 nicknames with nickserv, linked them together, and set an email. Once that is done please ping me.
<ompaul> right I am out of here - some coffee and car wash
<ompaul> biab
<PriceChild> The ultimate combination.
<nalioth> leoquant: as requested, you need to identify to services and set your nick up
<nalioth> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup leoquant 
<leoquant> a moment plz
<nickrud> ompaul: sounds like you're in seattle
<leoquant>  /msg nickserv link leoquant wr90HSRR
<leoquant> ?
<LjL> leoquant: possibly
<jpatrick> leoquant: change passwd fast
<LjL> but right now, i suggest you change the password
<LjL> /ms nickserv set password <newpw>
<LjL> /msg nickserv set password <newpw>
<LjL> without any leading space, in the status window
<leoquant> done newpass
<LjL> leoquant: ok, be careful in the future about not posting your password into channels
<leoquant> sorry
<LjL> leoquant: no need to be sorry, the risks are all yours
<leoquant> :)
<LjL> leoquant: now anyway, what you need to do to link nicknames is to login to your *secondary* nickname, and then link to the primary using the command you gave above
 * jpatrick uses 'mkpasswd' for passwords
<LjL> i should have told him about /nick
<LjL> leoquant, you can change your nickname by just typing /nick <newnickname>
<jpatrick> you*
<LjL> this is going to be complicated
<nalioth> nope
<jpatrick> hmm
<PriceChild> <MLP> like swimming in shark-infested waters
<PriceChild> gah
<ompaul> irc is an alien concept which is why ubuntuers find it so hard to register :-) {rpm rpm csh} (bad pun 7001)
<ompaul> (with 7001(a) included for a different measure)
<Seveas> LjL, your friend joined -offtopic :)
<LjL> noticed... myself i forgot to join something else
<Seveas> dinner?
<jpatrick> LjL: -youth
<LjL> jpatrick: yes, that too. actually, i know i'm not there. my stupid proxy parts channels when i disconnect, and every day i have to rejoin a ton of them... tis annoying
<jpatrick> LjL: :)
<jpatrick> LjL: so, how many are you on?
<LjL> uhm, 41
<jpatrick> hmm, me 44
<jpatrick> kinda annoying
 * jpatrick wishs there was a way to send /bans to server window
<no0tic> jpatrick, /mode +b #channel mask  I think
<jpatrick> no0tic: hmm? that's banning someone
<no0tic> jpatrick, ah, /bans, ok :)
<no0tic> jpatrick, uhm.. I think that could be done 
<jpatrick> better than flooding one's view of the channel
<no0tic> I'll investigate
 * LjL has a nice tidy window for that
<ompaul> don't ask me just cos I am there 
<ompaul> heads up for "theatom" who was in -offtopic
<jpatrick> he's no longer conected
<ompaul> jpatrick, I expected as much
<nickrud> that definitely qualifies as off-topic
<ompaul> it appears 
<ompaul> the site was owned by PETA
<ompaul> troll from start to finish 
<ompaul> bloody fool of one too
<PriceChild> peta?
<ompaul> ask mr n
<nalioth> People (for) Eating Tasty Animals  ?
<ompaul> you got the idea
<PriceChild> ubuntuircstats is going
<jdong> like, to the bathroom?
 * ompaul looks
<PriceChild> !forget ubuntustats
<ompaul> jdong, did you have to?
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntustats yet, PriceChild
<ompaul> !stats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stats - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (SpunkWang)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<popey> hmm, what happened to ubuntustats?
<PriceChild> the machine hasn't enough ram to process the logs and he can't afford to upgrade
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-24
<Seeker`> PriceChild: who is running it?
<PriceChild> goukipt
<Seeker`> how much RAM does the machine have?
<PriceChild> 128
<PriceChild> i think
<PriceChild> oh no, he wanted a 128
<popey> er
<popey> thats ubuntuircstats
<popey> not ubuntustats
<popey> ubuntustats was a n nice ajaxy thing
<PriceChild> ah sorry
<PriceChild> i meant ubuntuircstats then  :P
<popey> ubuntuircstats is basically pisg
<popey> ubuntustats is really very nice indeed
<PriceChild> ubuntustats.com seems down as well
<popey> thats what i thouhgjt you were getting at with your "forget"
<PriceChild> i was guessing the name for the factoid
<popey> well you gessed _wrong_ hairboy!
<PriceChild> :P
<popey> Booyah!
<PriceChild> There's just no comeback to that.
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Should you have checked what the factoid actually said first?
<popey> yeah, you tell im
<PriceChild> Seeker`, there is no factoid for ubuntustats.com
<PriceChild> ubotu, search ubuntustats.com
<ubotu> Found: 
<Seeker`> these are not the droids you are looking for...
<popey> ubotu, search ubuntustats
<popey> oi oi
<PriceChild> he doesn't want to talk to you anymore
<popey> is it ignoring me?
<popey> bah
<popey> it's because of the hair comment isn't it?
<PriceChild> ubotu, search ubuntustats
<ubotu> Found: 
 * popey slaps ubotu 
<Seeker`> ubotu, search ubuntustats
<PriceChild> lol popey i have no access to ubotu apart from editors, I didn't do anything :)
<popey> ooo roast dinner sunday
<Seeker`> doesn't like me either :(
<PriceChild> Seeker`, probably too quick
<popey> yeah, but nobody likes you Seeker` 
<Seeker`> ubotu, search uk
<ubotu> Found: paste-#ubuntu-uk, ops-#ubuntu-meeting, ops-#ubuntu-devel, hr, logs-#ubuntu-uk, ops-#ubuntu-uk, nvidia9, players, pastebin-#ubuntu-uk, gb
<Seeker`> it likes me :)
<popey> meh
<popey> bah iphone advert
 * Seeker` hugs ubotu 
<PriceChild> LjL, i think there's a read-topic ban on "ubuntu"?
 * PriceChild checks
<PriceChild> appearing in -read-topic anyway, but don't seem to be banned... odd
<LjL> PriceChild: yes, i've removed it now
<PriceChild> ah good good :)
 * PriceChild wonders why he was /away, and why he didn't see anything
<LjL> PriceChild: erm... i don't know, but there was an exploit :)
 * csc`` sits
<Pici> csc``: Can we help you?
<nalioth> csc``: did you follow the instructions in #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<csc``> nalioth: <FloodBot1> csc``: Sorry, but I am unable to test you (are you using your usual nickname?). Please contact the operators (type « /topic » to find out how).
<nalioth> ah
<nalioth> stupid bots
<LjL> nalioth, perhaps rather than the bots being stupid, it's more like he's not banned at all
<LjL> the MetaBot source is not available at https://code.launchpad.net/~ljl/ubuntu-bots/metabot
<no0tic> stupid router
<Pici> I thought that said floodbot.
<LjL> Pici: maybe [much] later :)
<Moniker42> you guys aware of guest2k7?
<Moniker42> <guest2k7> ftp://anonymous:anonymous@80.109.44.199:32767
<Moniker42> which links to an FTP that has clearly been compromised
<Moniker42> that was in #ubuntu-uk
<Moniker42> but i doubt it's any use now, as he seems to have been connected to irc through the compromised system =\
<LjL> Moniker42, not much we can do about it i guess... i'll tell him if i see him
<LjL> but i don't he'll come back with the same nick
<Moniker42> yea
<Amaranth> watch Irin{0a
<Amaranth> just sent me an 'asl' PM
<Jack_Sparrow> Which channel
<nalioth> anybody in #ubuntu-fr see a nazi spammer?
<Pici> nalioth: do you ever sleep?
<nalioth> Pici: not lately
<nalioth> :(
<Pici> Eeeh :/
<no0tic> -!- Darksiteevil [n=Darksite@dynamic17-113.MAN-B2-1.cablenet.com.ni] è uscito da #ubuntu-es-ops ["got to my site www.linux-ni.tk!"]
<no0tic> can I interpret it as spam?
<nalioth> no0tic: again?
<nalioth> no0tic: did this happen just now?
<Pici> Is he just joining and parting? Lots of people have websites in their quit/part pessages.
<no0tic> nalioth, yes
<nalioth> Pici: it's not join/part
<nalioth> no0tic: it's a channel text, right?
<no0tic> Pici, no, he stays on channels too
<Pici> nalioth: oh.. a notice?
<no0tic> nalioth, it's a part message
<nalioth> no0tic: ah, a part message
<no0tic> ok then :)
<nalioth> that's ok, if he's not join/parting just to show it off
<no0tic> it doesn't seem so
<no0tic> well, I can say he is just an "usual customer" of ours in -es. He seems to get banned frequently
<elkbuntu> someone please help me in -offtopic
<Myrtti> there we go :-D
<Myrtti> kekek
<elkbuntu> we've got way too many loser types in there now :(
<Pici> sigh
<Pici> 03:11:19 <?Arelis> I think #ubuntu's being attacked!
<Pici> 03:11:30 <?Arelis> Every time i join here, i get a segfault with all irc clients
<no0tic> I simply joined #ubuntu with xchat right now :)
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (daba)
<ompaul> Gary, still in Belgium?
<Gary> yep
<Gary> I am all pastried out :-)
<Gary> and have drunk waaaaaaaaay too much coffee
<ompaul> haha
<Gary> had a nice romanticish meal last night in a hotel
<Gary> free hotel room too, thanks to a hants lug cancelleeeee
<ompaul> haha
 * ompaul larts self for the s/lol/haha 
<ompaul> I know a few guys who went to it 
<Gary> I was really happy someone could not make it, the hotel was nice
<ompaul> Gary, care to comment in -offtopic
<ompaul> about say the events themselves
<Pici> bleh
<Hobbsee> [21:53] [Whois] Iv^a_na is i=simeon@c-76-106-232-9.hsd1.fl.comcast.net (powered by spambuster v2.6)
<Hobbsee> what is that?
<Pici> Probably some custom irc client script thing.  Probably mirc
<Hobbsee> they've been querying me
<Myrtti> I'm really starting to dislike this LinuxID10T feller on -ot
<jussi01> Myrtti: sounds like an apt name for him...
<ompaul> that seemed to work 
<Myrtti> I've got my finger on the trigger
<ompaul> with some look he may go away before the game is over
<ompaul> i.e. his 15 mins
<jpatrick> guys having fun in #ubuntu+1 I see
 * LjL hates forward-evading exploit victims
<grub> hey LjL 
<grub> LjL, need some help here, does ubuntu have a webpage/wiki citing all its +ves like an article or something?
<nalioth> For tips and information on channel and user modes and management, see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml grub 
<grub> nalioth, umm, oook i know that thanks anyway
<LjL> grub: +ves?
<nalioth> grub: so what were you asking?
<grub> positives
<grub> i actually have a presentation to give tomorrow regarding "Why you should use Ubuntu/Linux"
<LjL> grub: that's a little out of the scope of this channel. i don't think ubuntu goes to brag around much about how good it is ;) but if you try asking #ubuntu-offtopic, i'm sure you'll find plenty of opinions
<grub> ok thanks!
<jpatrick> LjL: this RindTailedFox guy repeated the same thing in #k, #k-ot, and #u-ot
<nalioth> so he's asking for help
<LjL> and #u
<ompaul> grub, is that as in the boot manager or the local for food in .ie
<ompaul> and then second up is there anything else we can help you wit?
<ompaul> *with
<ompaul> grub, is there anything else we can help you with?
<ompaul> hmm guess not
<Seveas> munch munch
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (rickyfingers)
<ompaul> Seveas, ;-)
<ompaul> that by the way was for racist comments by insaneboy` in pm based on my earlier actions
<ompaul> fool gets what fool wants
<jpatrick> @btlogin
<jpatrick> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<jpatrick> ah, good
<jpatrick> stdin: can I remove the ban *!*@CPE00012e15cab6-CM00194757ed42.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com in -kde4? He was klined
<stdin> yeah, if they were k-lined then it's a pointless ban :)
<jpatrick> just checking, it was yours ;)
<PriceChild> ubotu, no wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://wubi-installer.org/
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<ompaul> no XXXX are <reply>   <<<< typo of the decade so far
<LjL> PriceChild, please use ! rather than ubotu, so ubotwo picks things up too
<PriceChild> whoops sorry LjL 
<PriceChild> ubotwo, no wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://wubi-installer.org/
<LjL> just saying
<ompaul> LjL, where do you want that done?
<LjL> where *is* ubotwo for starters
<ompaul> not here
<LjL> i should put it on crontab some day
<PriceChild> ah he isn't here
<jpatrick> LjL: take a look at #k-ot - this guy is nearing trolling
<jpatrick> hello leogg, how can we help?
<leogg> hi jpatrick, I want to request an ubuntu/member cloak
<jpatrick> leogg: are you an ubuntu member? Link to your launchpad page please
<leogg> https://launchpad.net/~leogomez72/
<jpatrick> ah, everything appears to be in order, please idle here till nalioth comes back :)
<leogg> ok, thanks jpatrick :)
<jpatrick> leogg: have you set up your nick as described in http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup ?
<leogg> jpatrick, yes
<PriceChild> nalioth, ubuntu/member cloak for leogg please.
<PriceChild> nalioth, I'm just going through ubuntu-irc-cloaks and matching with ubuntumembers using a handy python snippet. Checking manually also, "robitaille", "lucasd", "meyer", The following is online and I've PMd to see if they are going to be renewing: "dous". Finally "naamanc" has also expired, but nolonger lists an irc nick so I've no idea what their username was on here after obvious tries have failed.
<ompaul> PriceChild, what do you think of this
<ompaul> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> !trolling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trolling - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !search troll
<ubotu> Found: troll*, a troll, don't feed the troll, nl-troll, feeding the troll, nl-troll in een internetomgeving, feedthetroll
<ompaul> a troll
<ompaul> arrrrr
<PriceChild> :)
<jdong> what's special about the nl-troll?
<PriceChild> !nl-troll
<ubotu> nl-troll is In een internetomgeving is een Troll een persoon die slechts als doel heeft: het zaaien van onrust en het krijgen van reacties en aandacht.
<ompaul> atroll
<jdong> O_o
<PriceChild> obviously
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<jdong> PriceChild: ja...
<ompaul> !atroll
<ubotu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<PriceChild> what's going on..
<ompaul> PriceChild, I am thinking of /msg ubotu atroll > PriceChild  (read a message from the bot)
<PriceChild> Was that just lagging on the bots?
<jdong> I'd like to point out that "behaviour" is spelled wrong.
 * jdong ducks
<ompaul> hehehe
<TheSheep> en.US or en.UK?
<ompaul> wow lag
<jdong> ow!
<ompaul> heh
<stdin> I think #3 is lagging, didn't see #1 as +o
<ompaul> kick #3 and let it clean itself up ?
<jdong> when in doubt, kick it out...
<jdong> sounds like US diplomatic policies
<PriceChild> it said "clone flood" thouhg...
<PriceChild> i don't see clones
<stdin> I can't see a clone flood, and from the users I checked it seemed to be muting users that had been connected a while
<ompaul> PriceChild, pm
<PriceChild> LjL, are you around?
<_Oz_> Hello, all.
<_Oz_> I have been defeated by ompaul, who kicked and then banned me from #ubuntu for not following the rules.  Rather than be humbled/humiliated by being forced to arrive here and beg for reinstatement, I attempted to get along without #ubuntu.
<_Oz_> But I have discovered that it is difficult to do that.  #ubuntu is a great resource.
<_Oz_> So I come here to humbly ask for forgiveness, and for reinstatement.
<_Oz_> I stand ready to prove that I will stay on topic better next time, although I do feel ompaul was unnecessarily hard on me by banning me for something which seemed very insignificant to me at the time.
<PriceChild> _Oz_, one moment please.
<_Oz_> However, I realize that #ubuntu is a resource, and with such great interest in the OS it is occasionally necessary to be heavy-handed to keep the channel on an even keel.
<PriceChild> _Oz_, remind me what you actually did?
<_Oz_> A person came into the channel and changed his nick.
<_Oz_> ompaul told him not to change his nick in the channel due to scroll.
<_Oz_> The person explained that the server forced him to change his nick due to a nick collision or something.
<_Oz_> ompaul wouldn't let it drop, and I tried to (politely) tell ompaul that in this case this person had no other choice than to change his nick.
<_Oz_> ompaul then banned me.
<_Oz_> Next time I will not mention it.
<_Oz_> I simply wish to use #ubuntu as a resource both to learn and help others.  I will not engage in conversations related to anything but that.
<ompaul> _Oz_, I last said to you --  Feb 16 23:55:31 <ompaul>        now read the guidelines and drop into #ubuntu-ops when you are done cheers
<ompaul> did you?
<_Oz_> I did indeed.
<ompaul> now in fact the reason you made the channel scroll was?
<_Oz_> Getting offtpic.
<ubotu> In ubotu, sinbox said: !pizza is An oven baked circle of dough topped with tomato sauce and whichever favourite toppings you like
<PriceChild> _Oz_, I do not see ompaul replying to you for 10 minutes, and then you attempting to send him !patience, after you have just been warned for offtopic chatter by another op?
<ompaul> no actually being a pain
<ompaul> really you were told you were offtopic
<ompaul> you played a little game trying to guess an anagram 
<_Oz_> That's right, I forgot about that.
<_Oz_> I did do that.
<_Oz_> It's been awhile now.
<_Oz_> Definitely not in the rules.
<PriceChild> _Oz_, you forgot that? What I just said kind of goes against what you thought happenned? "ompaul wouldn't let it drop"
<ompaul> that is exactly how you endear yourself to other
<ompaul> s
<_Oz_> Like I said, I just want to stick to Ubuntu topics only. NO anagrams, no discussion about rules, etc. I apologize for being rude if that was perceived as such.
<PriceChild> _Oz_, have you read the ubuntu guidelines?
<_Oz_> They are sitting on my screen right now!
<ompaul> Don't be annoying
<ompaul>     *
<ompaul>       Flooding, away messages, repeating and bot abuse are not the only ways you can be annoying. Personal attacks when things don't go as planned, continued misbehaving after you have been advised against, and similar behaviour will be rewarded with a ban.
<_Oz_> I was not aware that ompaul was an op and thought !patience was appropriate at that time because he was, in my view at that time, needlessly needling a person about an unavoidable nick change.  I recognize in retrospect I was bein rude and, er, annoying.
<ompaul> ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ompaul> you were warned off and told you were offtopic
<ompaul> it does not matter who tells you 
<ompaul> you need to respect all those around you - and they will more than likely do likewise
<_Oz_> I stand ready to be flagellated further.
<ompaul> no you don't
<ompaul> we are not beating you u
<ompaul> up
<PriceChild> I've just noticed that jrib was caught with the mutes. I am removing all of those now.
<_Oz_> Bottom line is this: #ubuntu-offtopic is fine for chatter and #ubuntu will only be used by me either to help others or to ask specific questions.  Period.
<ompaul> why did you get banned from -offtopic?
<_Oz_> I don't know what else to say other than that.
<ompaul> !o4o
<_Oz_> I'm not banned?
<_Oz_> I'm in there right now.
 * ompaul read it as such
<jrib> hrmph
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<PriceChild> _Oz_, "I was not aware that ompaul was an op" - why should that have any bearing on the situation?
<ompaul> you got removed from there
<_Oz_> Because, pricechild, sending !patience to an op would be construed by most to be disrespectful and intentionally rude.  At that time I thought ompaul was just another user getting a little too prickly with a person who was clearly not tryuing to break any rules.  In retrospect, I should have remained uninvolved.
<PriceChild> _Oz_, We are *all* just other users.
<_Oz_> I understand.
<PriceChild> _Oz_, the fact that we have access in #ubuntu should have no relevance. I don't think its acceptable to treat anyone else in there worse than you would me.
<ompaul> however you were continuing to behave badly trying to guess that anagram - and as I said already: mpaul> you need to respect all those around you - and they will more than likely do likewise
<_Oz_> ompaul: I apologize for that.  I don't know what else to say.
<_Oz_> there wasn't much chatter at the time, someone invited me to guess what their name meant as an anagram.  A light-hearted moment.  However, it's not the way it works in #ubuntu as I can now see.
<ompaul> _Oz_, I have issues with lifting your ban - it seems to me that you missed the point of what is going on and still do let me think for a few mins please 
<_Oz_> OK.
<PriceChild> _Oz_, I would like to suggest you are a little more sparing with the bot in future.
<PriceChild> _Oz_, to be very blunt, I have found complaints directed at the *entire* #ubuntu channel on ubuntuforums.org, using quotes of your participation.
<ompaul> brb - give me two or three mins
<_Oz_> What does that mean?
<PriceChild> _Oz_, People have posted on ubuntuforums.org, saying how #ubuntu is rubbish, because of a bad experience at getting support in which you were involved.
<_Oz_> Really?  Can I see the URL?  I have helped a number of people.
<PriceChild> _Oz_, In future please read users statements more fully before sending bot commands. In the past they have not been suitable, the "!patience" factoid to ompaul earlier would be a prime example.
<_Oz_> Yeah, I'm not using !patience ever again.
<_Oz_> In fact, I'm only going to use stock answers for specific questions such as !medibuntu and such.
<PriceChild> _Oz_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=702990
<PriceChild> _Oz_, I'm not saying don't use these factoids, I'm just suggesting you are more careful.
<PriceChild> _Oz_, We value every user in #ubuntu that gives support and don't want you to limit the valuable support you can give.
<_Oz_> What in the world? I had nothing to do with anyone posting on that thread.
<_Oz_> That certainly wasn't me, in the OP's original example.
<PriceChild> _Oz_, my logs match you up as "User2"
<_Oz_> Well, I think I can provide some help.  Not as much as some others, because I don't know as much, but I'm starting to learn more.
<_Oz_> That was NOT me.
<_Oz_> I will admit to what I've done wrong, and have done so, but I never said those things.
<ompaul> _Oz_, see the thing is we are all involved in various aspects of the Ubuntu project 
<ompaul> anyway - give me a moment
<_Oz_> It's an awesome project.
<PriceChild> Its irrelevant.
<PriceChild> _Oz_, we would like to let you back into #ubuntu, but please listen to my suggestions above.
<_Oz_> I have heard them and I will abide by them, Pricechild.
<PriceChild> Good to hear.
<ompaul> _Oz_, the door is open 
<ompaul> please part this channel
<_Oz_> Thank you all.
<PriceChild> My logs show someone using that nickname this past month on two hostnames.
<PriceChild> that one, and adsl-210-201-198.ard.bellsouth.net
<PriceChild> it is adsl-210-201-198.ard.bellsouth.net which was the subject of the complaint i linked to.
<PriceChild> my logs show him as accessing using rr.com, swapping for a few days then coming back as the original one with no swapping in between if I'm not mistaken so I'd be willing to bet it was him.
<ompaul> PriceChild, i think he may have gotten a fright there 
<ompaul> ;-)
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Seveas> I could be paranoid, but that looked too much like a join flood
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Seveas> by now I'm sure
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> what the heck
<PriceChild> Seveaz ?
<PriceChild> I think we should -m
<PriceChild> with +i they can't join
<Seveas> first someone needs to explain why +im was dropped
<PriceChild> the floodbots... odd
<Seveas>  floodbot should NOT mess with modes ops set
<PriceChild> indeed
<PriceChild> at least one got lagged off...
<Seveas> LjL, please fix this
<Seveas> this caused the attack to do far more damage
<PriceChild> Could we please -m ? Think we need to kick the floodbots?
<Seveas> if the attack happens again, first thing to do is kick them
<PriceChild> ok
<PriceChild> wtf were they just doing then?
<Seveas> no idea, but I don't like it
<PriceChild> hmm -monitor shows them as on "emergency mode" still
<Seveas> often two of them do the same
<PriceChild> i guess 1 was reset when it excess flooded
<Seveas> if they're still in emergency mode, shouldn't we kick them?
<PriceChild> no that's what they're meant to be in
<PriceChild> floodbot1 must not have known what was going on when it rejoined... and tried to undo emergency things
<PriceChild> causing 2 and 3 to throw their toys out the pram and reset them
<ompaul> note the convo in -ot
<PriceChild> but what do i know
<PriceChild> there we go again
<Seveas> bots are going crazy
 * tomaw would kick them rather than the people complaining about them...
<Seveas> I kicked them, they kept on setting/resetting +J
<ompaul> <FloodBot1> daedalus2: Please wait a minute or two...
<ompaul> it meant it
<PriceChild> ompaul, we need to do those ourselves now
<stdin> someone should watch -monitor and remove bans when they are cleared
<ompaul> PriceChild, I just copped that and removed the ban
<ompaul> daedalus2, your ban is removed 
<ompaul> please part from here
<CorruptTerrorist>  CorruptTerrorist: Sorry, but I am unable to test you (are you using your usual nickname?). Please contact the operators (type « /topic » to find out how).
<ompaul> ehh you are already in #ubuntu 
<stdin> you aren't banned
<ompaul> so what are you playing at?
<CorruptTerrorist> it wont let me join
<CorruptTerrorist> seriously
<CorruptTerrorist> oops
<CorruptTerrorist> just realised... change router ports... sorry eveyone
<stdin> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm-k
<ompaul> stdin, did I use the word "special2
<ompaul> "special"  even?
<stdin> yep, very "special" indeed
<stdin> <FloodBot1> frold has been removed from the exploit quarantine 
<LjL> erm
<LjL> you should mind the exploit victims
<ompaul> someone suggested that we explain +m in the topic of the channel ... your call
<LjL> what?
<stdin> I don't see the point personally, +m isn't set that often
<LjL> absurd idea
<stdin> just give them !modes if they ask
<Seveas> <XzEn> Hello! ppl click here to make my city grow plz! http://xzen.myminicity.com/
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<LjL> what happened at 18:37 was *much* worse than what happened during the 19:30 attack...
<tomaw> Seveas: gone
<Seveas> grazie
<Seveas> ir arnducky apologizes in a sec, unban please
<Seveas> if*
<Seveas> told him to come in here, he's not malicious just one stupid action
<arnducky> Um, hello.  I got myself banned by mass-pinging a channel...  =oC
<ompaul> arnducky, can we help you
<ompaul> ehh was that clever?
<arnducky> uh, no, not clever
<ompaul> guess you won't do it again?
<arnducky> nope
<ompaul> k
<ompaul> ban lifted 
<ompaul> please /part this channel
<arnducky> sorry, I just wanted to see if other users were affected by that DoS attack or just my host
<arnducky> thanks bye
<Seveas> I told him it'd be a week, but he's very reasonable
<Seveas> no need for punishment
<Seveas> thanks ompaul :)
<ompaul> Seveas, np
<ompaul> nalioth, ?
<CoasterMaster> The automated testing for the fix of the DCC exploit hasn't worked.  I typed in test me and it sent me a malformed packet, but I don't know if it passed me or not
<stdin> just wait a while
<CoasterMaster> ah, ok
<PriceChild> CoasterMaster, you pass, but you also had another ban on you... let me just check why that was.
<ompaul> !bootchart
<ubotu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<CoasterMaster> PriceChild, ok
<PriceChild> my mistake
<PriceChild> CoasterMaster, you've cropped up in #ubuntu-read-topic a couple of times. Please make sure your settings are saved :)
<PriceChild> You may rejoin #ubuntu.
<CoasterMaster> PriceChild, yeah, I reformat every once in a while and I always forget to change the setting back :(
<CoasterMaster> but thanks
<jdong> PriceChild: hopefully the new default settings on Hardy will help
<PriceChild> jdong, yup... xchat's been fixed but no-one's picked up xchat-gnome afaik :(
<PriceChild> jdong, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/191691
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191691 in xchat-gnome "To prevent dcc exploit, default port should be 8001 for irc.ubuntu.com" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<jdong> PriceChild: interesting
<jdong> PriceChild: that's in main isn't it?
<jdong> well I'm afraid I'm powerless to fix it
<jdong> actually....
<PriceChild> !info xchat-gnome
<ubotu> xchat-gnome (source: xchat-gnome): a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.18-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 313 kB, installed size 816 kB
<PriceChild> I wonder why they uploaded one fix but not the other... especially when both were provided.
<PriceChild> ah because xchat is in universe
<ompaul> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 300 kB, installed size 808 kB
<ompaul> disgusting to be honest -gnome should be beyond multiverse - as in only available for gentoo
 * ompaul thought that was funny
<Seveas> Any staffer around for a cloak request?
<Dave2> sure
<Seveas> Dave2, leoquant wants an ubuntu/member/leoquant cloak
<ompaul> my mind warps 
<Seveas> I've verified that he has a linked nick and email set
<Seveas> (he gave me his pass to do the setup for his nick ;))
<PriceChild> Seveas, one for leogg too please?
<Seveas> Dave2, if you don't mind, leogg wants one as well apparently
<Seveas> PriceChild, ompaul: have you checked that one?
<PriceChild> Seveas, yes.
<Seveas> k
<PriceChild> Seveas, https://edge.launchpad.net/~leogomez72
<ompaul> Seveas, I watched PriceChild check it
 * ompaul watches lots
<Dave2> both done
<PriceChild> Seveas, he decided to email the council ML to request it... despite that email not appearing on the "how to get an ubuntu/member" document anywhere...
<Seveas> Dave2, I don't see a cloak on leoquant
<ompaul> Seveas, he ain't online but he has one 
<Dave2> yeah, not online.
<Seveas> Dave2, ah nvm, he changed nick, identification dropped
<ompaul> well if they don't do the password they don't carry the cloak
<ompaul> where is pici the master of factoids
<ompaul> ohh well
<Seveas> Dave2, after telling nickserv who he is, leoquant is cloaked, thanks :)
<ompaul> Seveas, that is always a good thing :) 
<Dave2> no problem
<LjL> change the topic in -r-t
<LjL> the "test me" is hardly going to work now
<Seveas> LjL, can't the bots be restarted to make them in a less chaotic state?
<PriceChild> Is there any factoid for "3rd party repositories kill everyone you've ever loved"?
<ompaul> and more
<ompaul> !automatix 
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<ompaul> how about 
<nickrud> something very like: <PriceChild> white_eagle, now imagine if instead of being badly packaged to work with ubuntu... it was instead maliciously packaged and wiped all your documents, photos and music. Don't trust 3rd party repositories lightly.
<PriceChild> nickrud, there's a thread on the forums, where someone who was put on trevhinio's sources.list decided to package something in ubuntu, and edited it to change their wallpaper to something like "don't trust 3rd party repos" and disabled sudo access... taught them a lesson.
<PriceChild> (trevinhio's sources.list was basically his recommended list that everyone should copy)
<ompaul> !3rdparty is <reply> third party applications are not in main for a reason, supposing instead of being badly packaged and not working exactly as intended they deleted your home directory, 
<ubotu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<ompaul> PriceChild, add that http the end of that
<nickrud> whoa. I hope that person was banned everywhere
<Seveas> PriceChild, that was ivoks :)
<PriceChild> nickrud, which?
<Seveas> PriceChild, he did not disable sudo though, just the wallpaper thing
<PriceChild> There was someone that disabled sudo I'm sure... wasn't as popular though perhaps.
 * PriceChild looks for the thread.
<nickrud> PriceChild: ivoks? I remember a case in debian where some irc developer did something similar, so the packager got screwed. The package was dropped iirc
<leogg> Seveas, PriceChild, thank you for your help :)
 * nickrud doesn't think screwing someones machine on purpose is ever funny
<ompaul> nickrud, I can think of one exception 
<nickrud> ompaul: heh. never say never, that's true. What exception?
<ompaul> nickrud, if you are removing data before you kill off the box to do clean install or some such
<Seveas> the one we're talking about is an exception
<Seveas> I'd do the same if I had found out sooner that trevino had included me
<Seveas> but I'd hide it better
<PriceChild> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297814
<PriceChild> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1746779&postcount=15
<PriceChild> hehe and they couldn't change the wallpaper
<ompaul> hahaha
<ompaul> evil totally evil 
<ompaul> but bad also 
<ompaul> and windows mindset aside adding repos to do this to your machine
<ompaul> the full story is needed
<ompaul> !no 3rdparty is <reply> third party applications are not in main for a reason, supposing instead of being badly packaged and not working exactly as intended they deleted your home directory,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297814
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<nickrud> ompaul: it shouldn't be main, but ubuntu 
<ompaul> okay
<PriceChild> one second...
<PriceChild> rewording
<ompaul> !no 3rdparty is <reply> third party applications are not in Ubuntu for a reason, supposing instead of being badly packaged and not working exactly as intended they deleted your home directory,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297814
<Seveas> !3rdparty =~ s/main/ubuntu/
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ubotu> Nothing changed there
<ompaul> what I don't want is someone linking that to automatix and envy by all means link them to it
<PriceChild> Packages contained in 3rd party repositories are not included in Ubuntu for a reason. Whether this be poor packaging standards, bugs or malicious authors. You should trust the maintainers of these repositories before using them. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297814 for consequences.
<nickrud> ah, very nice
<ompaul> okay
<ompaul> PriceChild, +10
<PriceChild> done
<hischild> good morning, i've been send here. I'm not sure wether the automated test succeeded or not since no reply to that has been given
<PriceChild> hischild, ah sorry, one moment.
<ompaul> please part here hischild 
<ompaul> PriceChild, done
<hischild> done
<PriceChild> Hey Ximal, how can I help?
<Ximal> Umm how do u file a complaint against an op for kicking u for no reason ?
<Ximal> Because if u look my question in Off Topic didn't include warez..
<PriceChild> Ximal, one moment please.
<Ximal> I was going to see if anyone in there wanted to do a link on multiplayer is all..
<Ximal> And ok...
<Seveas> Ximal, fair enough, sorry then
<Seveas> most people asking for software want warez
<PriceChild> Ximal, in future, its always best to PM the operator for simple misunderstandings :)
<Ximal> fair enough... Just wanted to make sure he knew... and wouldn't auto kick me upon re-entry
<LjL> Seveas, not right now, because 1) i'm watching tv, 2) it's not just a matter of the -i, look what they did one hour before, that's far worse
<PriceChild> :)
<Seveas> LjL, ok
<LjL> unfortunately the paste protection is bound to do pretty awful things when the bot lags
<Seveas> incoming troll
<LjL> they don't mute people when they're in emergency mode now, but they can still realize they're lagged too late
<LjL> also, they didn't unban they people they muted, and that's a seriously worrying bug
<PriceChild> Seveas, where from?
<PriceChild> nevermind
<Seveas> PriceChild, #ubuntu
<Kibbles> Seveas: could you re-think?
<PriceChild> Ah I saw that.
<Kibbles> i thought a princeton hack of RSA and DES and AES was newsworthy
<PriceChild> Kibbles, they did not crack RSA and DES and AES.
<PriceChild> Kibbles, nor is #ubuntu for any news.
<Seveas> Kibbles, no. #ubuntu isn't a chatchannel and trying to stir up the channel by announcing that pretty much all encryption mechanisms have been cracked (which they have not been) is useless
<Kibbles> did you read the link?
<PriceChild> Kibbles, Yes I have actually. Have you?
<Kibbles> yes
<PriceChild> Kibbles, please read it again, and rethink your wording.
<Kibbles> i've been pouring over it for 2 days now.
<Seveas> Kibbles, then read up on chryptography. A cryptosystem isn't cracked if you manage to retrieve secret keys through completely different channels
<PriceChild> Kibbles, also /msg ubotu guidelines, and read those, paying special attention to the offtopic bits.
<Kibbles> yeah yeah, but honestly i think you're over-reacting. off-topic is one thing. i left a link for ppl to read up on it - they can reach their own decisions
<ompaul> offtopic is offtopic not one thing
<PriceChild> Kibbles, please re-read what I have said.
<ompaul> wrong is aother
<ompaul> another that is
<Kibbles> whatever. thought i was doing a service
 * PriceChild headdesks
<ompaul> ehh I will read that 
<ompaul> like this
<ompaul> <Kibbles> whatever. thought i was doing a disservice
<ompaul> Kibbles, you were out of place, and wrong to boot
<ompaul> Kibbles, in case (A) you should not have even if it was true
<ompaul> (B) it is not true
<Kibbles> sorry, i thought hacking into RSA keys in 25 minutes from a USB key was kind of a security flaw
<ompaul> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ompaul> you are hurting my brain
<PriceChild> Kibbles, please read again. the keys may be recoverable because of a rubbish current implementation, but RSA has not been cracked.
<Kibbles> perhaps i'm not as enlightened. i want to naively believe that encryption protects me and my data. 
<Kibbles> pricechild: that's not the way i read it.
<Kibbles> sorry.
<ompaul> Kibbles, you can have a 1024 bit key
<PriceChild> Kibbles, Please also understand #ubuntu is a ridiculously busy channel and is very strictly support only.
<LjL> bots are back but they won't do anything to stop attacks or mute flooders
<mc44> and everyone read the story on slashdot four days ago
<Kibbles> price - i didn't intend on making a scene. figured whoever was interested would look into it and make up their own mind
<Seveas> Kibbles, learn. to. read. What has been discovered is that memory retains content longer than we thought. No cryptosystem is cracked
<ompaul> Kibbles,  and you could have it generated by rot13 .. the fact that the tool was wrong 
<ompaul> Kibbles, has no impact on other things!
<PriceChild> Kibbles, if i lock my safe with the best lock around... then leave my key on my doorstep, then you pick up that key and unlock my safe... is the safe lock broken?
<Kibbles> no - but it's compromised
<Kibbles> and so for no more intelligent a reason than to warn people about not leaving their safe key on their front doorstep, it was a service
<Seveas> anyway, this is all way offtopic in here as well
<PriceChild> Kibbles, so if used the same lock mechanism... but used a differently cut key/lock... it would be fine?
<Seveas> anything else you want in here Kibbles? If not, please leave, this is not a channel for idling
<PriceChild> !guidelines > Kibbles 
<PriceChild> !offtopic > Kibbles 
<Kibbles> sheesh you're harsh. all of you. thanks for the supposed reeducation, but i think you're censoring
<PriceChild> censoring sheesh...
<ompaul> hehehehehe
<ompaul> stopping the rot
<Seveas> stock troll reply #472: we're censoring
<PriceChild> Seveas, you nazi.
<Seveas> PriceChild, fascist
<jpatrick> ... :-/
<Kibbles> stock op defence: ban
<ompaul> PriceChild, you don't say?
<ompaul> Kibbles, get out now
<Seveas> Kibbles, correct. The other one is kick
<ompaul> you got 10 seconds
<Kibbles> my pleasure
<Kibbles> lol or what?
<ompaul> you get banned here but that must have just occurred to you 
<stdin> "i didn't intend on making a scene" " a reason than to warn people about not leaving their safe key on their front doorstep" < yeah, that makes sense
<jussi01> wth is going on here????? o.O
<jpatrick> !ohmy > jussi01 (:O)
<stdin> insert a "'s not" after "that"
<ompaul> jussi01, we had a class C troll
<jussi01> ahhh
<jussi01> I walk in and see [02/24/08 23:43:53] <+PriceChild> Seveas, you nazi.
<Seveas> I'd say class D
<Seveas> clueless, not necessarily harmful
<Seveas> jussi01, heh :)
<ompaul> Seveas, he had the lip of a C
 * jussi01 lols at the reponse from ubotwo...
<stdin> same class as the "Oh noes!!!!11 there's a bug in the Kernel!!11!1" ones
<jussi01> [02/24/08 23:45:41] <ubotwo> How should I know?
<ompaul> stdin, have you got hardware X cos it does not work with ubuntu class
<stdin> cos is a C function, I only use std::cos :)
<ompaul> stdin, at your perl you do stuff like that
 * ompaul growns
<ompaul> sorry folks stdin made me do it
<stdin> nah, gcc 4.3 has better template functions than 4.2
<PriceChild> Seveas, still around?
<Seveas> sort of
<PriceChild> Seveas, could you request a cloak removal on dous? membership expired and he won't be renewing.
<ompaul> wjhere is ubotu
<Seveas> ompaul, rejoining
<ompaul> ahh thanks
<Seveas> !staff | see above
<Seveas> err, of course we need ubotu for that 
<Dave2> hah
<Seveas> Dave2, could you take care of PriceChild's request?
<Dave2> Yup, PMing first to see if they want to switch to unaff.
<Seveas> thanks
<Seveas> WARNING 2008-02-24T23:40:17 Ping sent at 2008-02-24T23:38:16 not replied
<Seveas>         to.
<Seveas> INFO 2008-02-24T23:40:17 Error message from freenode: Ping sent at
<Seveas>      2008-02-24T23:38:16 not replied to.
<Seveas> INFO 2008-02-24T23:40:17 Reconnecting to freenode.
<Seveas> INFO 2008-02-24T23:40:17 Sending PASS command, not logging the password.
<Seveas> INFO 2008-02-24T23:40:17 Connecting to chat.freenode.net:6667.
<Seveas> WARNING 2008-02-24T23:40:27 Error connecting to chat.freenode.net:6667:
<Seveas>         timeout: timed out
<Seveas> that's ubotu
<Seveas> need to get that µbot into shape so we have a proper failover setup for ubotu
<Seveas> got most of the annoying bits working now
<Dave2> PriceChild, done.
<PriceChild> Dave2, thanks.
<jussi01> Seveas: should you not make it connect via 8001? (just asking... ;) 
<Seveas> jussi01, it's not affected with that bug
<jussi01> Seveas: ahh, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys, just booted up to check mail.. you might want to keep an eye on MrPockets..
<jussi01> Seveas: ubotu seems to be not responding (yet) something Im missing?
<PriceChild> jussi01, probably still joining channels
<PriceChild> jussi01, i've seen some come through in another channel
<jussi01> PriceChild: ahh, got you
<Seveas> jussi01, it simply needs to join an insane amount of channels
<jussi01> Seveas: yeah, i can imagine :D
<Seveas> it's still joining, almost 10 minutes after the reconnect
<Seveas> I've asked for a flood exception but didn't get one
<jpatrick> Seveas: how many?
<Seveas> dennis@binaries4all:~$ grep ^supybot.networks.freenode.channels ubotu/ubotu.conf | sed -e 's/[^#]//g' | wc -c
<Seveas> 76
<jpatrick> ....
<jussi01> wow
<Seveas> yeah, joining all channels takes a while :)
<jussi01> I can imagine
<Seveas> it doesn't help that it tries to respond to things already
<Seveas> one thing µbot won't do :)
<Seveas> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
 * jussi01 hugs ubotu 
<Seeker`> Seveas: what was the reason for not getting one?
<Seveas> Seeker`, no reason given
<Seeker`> :(
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> it makes life quite a bit harder
<LjL> attack attempt in #freenode now
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (LoooooongCat troll)
<ubotu> LoooooongCat called the ops in #ubuntu (stdin narc)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-16
<Myrtti> @bansearch JiGGaBooJoNeS 
<ubottu> No matches found for jiggaboojones!n=chatzill@97-120-108-83.ptld.qwest.net in any channel
<Myrtti> [01:04] ~~~Fruzen [n=frozen@bzq-79-176-68-36.red.bezeqint.net] has quit [Read  error: 113 (No route to host)]
<Myrtti> Frozen[Alt] [n=frozen@bzq-79-176-68-36.red.bezeqint.net]
<Myrtti> how - not - surprising
<Myrtti> @now Helsinki
 * Myrtti blinks
<Myrtti> lolwhut?
<Myrtti> me, bed.
<Myrtti> nini kids
<Pici> Everybody wants prosthetic foreheads on their real heads.
<Flannel> erm
<Flannel> Are they pretending to be Ferengi?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, fakhriz said: ubottu: my webcam is supported. it's creative, lsusb -> Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<nickrud> Flannel, there's an ubuntu-programming ???
<Flannel> nickrud: Aye.  I only heard about it a couple of months ago
<Flannel> Not a whole lot of activity
<nickrud> sort of a pre -motu or some such?
<Flannel> Nah, I just just general programming.
<Flannel> The sort of stuff we talk about in -ot all the time
<Flannel> I honestly think its not 'really' affiliated with ubuntu, but I don't know.  I haven't really been paying a whole lot of attention
<Flannel> ITs just some Ubuntu guy who started a channel about programming?  Again, I have no idea what the backstory is, or who the ops are, or whatnot.
<nickrud> probably time to browse through the namespace again. I don't remember the last time I did that, actually
<Flannel> lnosdal
<Flannel> Never heard of him.
<Flannel> He's in #debian, but no other ubuntu channels.  Definately could use some research
<jdong> is #ubuntu-programming less rowdy than UbuntuForum's infamous programming section?
<Flannel> jdong: I've never heard of that channel
<Flannel> So, I don't know :)
<nickrud> lol
<jdong> :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> J-_ called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (pepperja1k)
<tritium> @btlogin
<rww> Heads up: naiba, having been banned from #ubuntu and #debian, apparently decided to move on to #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> Maybe he'll behave this time, but I figured someone should probably keep an eye on him =/
<tritium> Amaranth: did you already remove naiba?
<Amaranth> they left
<tritium> oh, ok
<Flannel> tritium: "they left" === K-line
<Flannel> tritium: double plus good!
<tritium> Flannel: ah, sounds like that was warranted.
<tritium> Take it easy, Flannel.
<Flannel> tritium: Night
<Flannel> Alright.  Someone with -ot, psufan needs some reprimands
<bazhang> he was just removed from #ubuntu for spamming the does ubuntu run on lisp nonsense
<Flannel> One line wasn't spam.  I was going to at least give him a second question before removal.
<bazhang> he was asking that and knew it was offtopic, and was ban-evading in -ot afaik
<Flannel> Not that I can see
<bazhang> he comes in and says 'HY' whats the interesting conversation?'
<bazhang> then is directed to offtopic
<Flannel> jussi01: You'll have to +d his ip to get the mibbit ban
<jussi01> Flannel: I didnt ban him...
<Myrtti> I can ban him if he continues
<Flannel> jussi01: I know, but I imagine you will be.
<Myrtti> @bansearch psufan
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by Automated-Addition in #kubuntu on Jun 29 2008 06:42:46 (ID: 4947)
<topyli> he doesn't make much sense that's for sure
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by LjL in #ubuntu on Dec 11 2008 15:25:03 (ID: 7853)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by Automated-Addition in #ubuntu on Apr 18 2008 18:46:25 (ID: 4846)
<Flannel> +d c-71-232-78-36.hsd1.ma.comcast.net
<Flannel> Myrtti: ^
<Flannel> No, that won't help
<Flannel> Well, I suppose it may short term
<Myrtti> he'll roll his ip
<Myrtti> since he know saw what I banned
<Flannel> I don't think comcast is a quick moving dhcp
<Myrtti> and now I'm shutting the blinds. Bloody sunshine takes my mind off work and makes the screen unreadable
<elky> Flannel, which of the yank ones are? it helps to know how fast a dyn user will get a new ip for ban list maintainence
<ikonia> heads up fruzen back
<Myrtti> he has vps 6.10?
<ikonia> who knows
<elky> topyli, you know, you really should stop me engaging with paddy.
<Myrtti> can I SUE THE PEOPLE WHO OFFER 6.10?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: can, where?
<elky> topyli, i want to be blissfully ignorant. of hm.
<topyli> heh
<elky> topyli, do you get the feeling that linkedin is slightly overloaded?
<topyli> hmm i don't use it very much. i do hear it's slow
<topyli> that's what you get for cloning facebook
<elky> topyli, last night https died. today search still doesnt work.
<elky> topyli, actually, they're deadset scared of becoming facebook
<Myrtti> I wonder why Fruzen hasn't produced that lsb_release -r yet...
<topyli> apps, groups, status updates... maybe they need to upgrade their servers to match
<ikonia> Myrtti: same reason he was spamming channels for free shell acounts last night
<Myrtti> yup
<elky> topyli, getting linkedin app agreements takes a crapload of negotiation
<topyli> elky: i should hope so. i don't want to know which movie star's dog i am
<elky> topyli, hehe. we both know you're bruiser from Legally Blonde.
<topyli> hehehe
<elky> because you think you're a real people
<Myrtti> SOYLENT UBUNTU IS PEOPLE
<Myrtti> UBUNTU FROM HUMAN BEINGS
<Tm_T> Myrtti: Ceylon tea!
 * Tm_T hides
<topyli> ok now i have to make an ubuntu derivative called soylent
<elky> lol
<ikonia> fruzen is dancing the line of doom
<jussi01> is there a random staffer about? Gary, Pricey nalioth?
 * Nafallo thinks there are only non-random staffers about ;-)
<ikonia> gray is not non-random
<ikonia> gary even
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> sorted now anyway
<Myrtti> ikonia: should I suggest him install lm-sensors as well?
<Myrtti> given he's overclocked his computer
<ikonia> Myrtti: he said he's not
<Myrtti> ah, right
<Myrtti> it's sorta eerie that Fruzen has been quiet this long
<ikonia> Myrtti: are you in #ubuntu-server
<Myrtti> no, fortunately
<ikonia> Myrtti: ahh your not
<ikonia> he started asking in there
<Myrtti> so he's there?
<Myrtti> uh-oh.
<Myrtti> repeatedly?
<ikonia> Myrtti: did a runner after you asked for info 
<ikonia> got him sorted
<ikonia> he's running a 6.10 ISP bundled version 
<Myrtti> :-/
<ikonia> custom kernel few changed packages etc
<Myrtti> seriously, ISPs who offer that should be shot
<Myrtti> no matter what's the excuse
<ikonia> he's not got a clue about what's going on - just typing random commands
<ikonia> (I don't mean that rude - just factual)
<ikonia> I don't know what language is his native language, but he can't grasp basic english, I'm trying to be as basic as possible
<ikonia> even giving him exact commands to cut and paste
<ikonia> he just keeps asking for a C compiler
<Myrtti> I'd guess it's either arabic or hebrew or something... might be russian though too
<Myrtti> given the odds
<ikonia> he's gone all quiet again, so I wonder what channel he'll pop up in to repeat again
<topyli> oh great. a new installationof snuxoll tech review
<Myrtti> topyli: hmm?
<topyli> i have actually been collecting his reviews, let me pastebin
<topyli> not sure what i'll do with them once i get 100 or so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118803/
<jussi01> topyli: ROFL
<Myrtti> I feel an odd need for !ultimateportal factoid. I know better than to add it, but damn.
<topyli> Myrtti: or simply !web
<elky> Myrtti, why is it that i'm cautious about any software that has 'ultimate' in it's name?
<elky> the only two things i can name with that word in their name, are not really worthy of the word
<Tm_T> elky: because none of those are ultimately as good as I am (;)
<topyli> elky: zombo.com deserves the name, and i think that's what Myrtti has in mind
<elky> topyli, hahaha
<Myrtti> ^______^
<Myrtti> ok question
<Myrtti> lied here has compiled his own vsftpd. Should I tell him to go ask somewhere else about his problems, or should I just ignore him?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: or both
<Myrtti> Tm_T: they are contradictory, as you might notice
<Tm_T> Myrtti: first tell move on, then ignore
<Myrtti> oh, right, he hasn't compiled it himself
<Myrtti> good I checked before told him to sod off
<Myrtti> ok, I must have eaten a lemon
<Myrtti> I want to smack everyone who doesn't have a support question
<Myrtti> @bansearch betapi 
<ubottu> No matches found for betapi!n=beta@unaffiliated/betapi in any channel
<Myrtti> mmmggghhhhh
<Myrtti> should I ask betapi to join here
<jussi01> Twitch: can we help you with something?
<Twitch> no sorry looking for a friend
<jussi01> Twitch: you see where you are?
<Myrtti> ikonia: tweet?
<Myrtti> oh, right
<Myrtti> Twitch: which IRC program are you using? Do you know how to change your quit message?
<ikonia> Myrtti: you called
<Myrtti> ikonia: figured Twitch's I could take care of Twitch's issue even if the ban is yours
<ikonia> ooh right
<ikonia> didn't even remember, pleae do so 
<ikonia> ahh yes I do 
<ikonia> Myrtti: thank you, 
<Myrtti> argh
<Myrtti> I fail in English today
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<ikonia> @bansearch nate
<ubottu> No matches found for nate!*@* in any channel
<ikonia> @bansearch natty 
<ubottu> No matches found for natty!n=nathan40@208.138.16.159 in any channel
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Twitch> Hello
<Myrtti> Twitch: again, which IRC program are you using? Do you know how to change your quit message?
<Twitch> yes, and yes why?
<Myrtti> Twitch: because you've been forwarded here so we could ask you to change it.
<Twitch> okay then i will sorry about that.
<Twitch> can you see my changes
<Twitch> ?
<Myrtti> not before you quit
<Twitch> okay well i am using bye.
<Twitch> i'm sorry for the inconvenience. oh and where am i exactly?
<Myrtti> this is #ubuntu-ops
<Twitch> is it a space for Moderators?
<Myrtti> very much so
<Twitch> alright so if i ever have any questions can i come here for information?
<topyli> most people don't want to come here :)
<Myrtti> if you have questions about Ubuntu IRC channels or their moderation, yes.
<Twitch> okay well i'll see to it that i change any inappropriate languages and possibly talk to you soon.
<topyli> Twitch: we need this channel for abuse-related business. if you have nothing further, please part the channel
<Myrtti> now if I'd only know if he actually changed the quit message...
 * ikonia kicks css into next week
<jussi01> ikonia: ping! you havent given me those case studies yet...
<ikonia> jussi01: I've not got them yet
<ikonia> I've not been home
<ikonia> I won't be until tommorow
<ikonia> (not at home tonight either)
<jussi01> oh... alright then :)
<ikonia> give me a chance.....
<jussi01> ikonia: yeah, no probs. was just trying to get a little more of my thesis done :=)
<ikonia> you'll have them tommoow
<ikonia> (evening)
<jussi01> great! thanks a lot :)
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> jussi01: one of them is very good as it not only shows paid/free but also the benifits of investing in free and funding them
<jussi01> ikonia: excellent. any other resources you have /recomend on the subject are also useful, also online marketing, social networking etc (my thesis is actually on lifematta) ;)
<ikonia> I've not done much with social networking stuff as I am not up on it, but I did find a very interesting web site detailing the use of myspace to market individual/music/businesses which had very sound content, if not one sided, 
<ikonia> I'll see if I can find that URL 
<jussi01> thanks :)
<Mez> Myrtti: what was the server for IRC for gwibber? arstechnica?
<Myrtti> Mez: yes
<Myrtti> irc.arstechnica.com:6667
<topyli> hmm
<topyli> RomD has quit ("Free your mind from religious slavery.") -- that's the one who i remember having "religion kills" once
<topyli> now how's that note thing work again...
<Myrtti> Mez: ooh, so you're back using microblogging again. Have you checked identi.ca lately, they're really advanced now, even beyond twitter
<Myrtti> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> there you go
<Mez> Myrtti: nope  :D
<Mez> though I'm thinking of creating nanoblogging/tagblogging/wikiblogging
<Mez> one of them has to become a mad craze
<topyli> @mark RomD anti-religious drivel in quit message
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mez> Myrtti: by the way, found your birthday card the other day <3
<Myrtti> yay :-)
<Mez> safely stored away again now though
<Mez> (thats what I get for finally moving everything out of my moms)
<Myrtti> eggs in one basket ^
<jussi01_> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<jussi01_> ok, now thats weird
<Myrtti> I'll send poisoned cookies to the people who have decided that every app in buntu that needs audio should use PulseAudio
<Mez> Myrtti: alsa ftw
<Myrtti> xubuntu 9.04 has currently huge audio issues because some apps expect PulseAudio to be there
<Myrtti> and IT SUCKS
<mneptok> topyli: the irony of people advocating science with a religious-like fervor is delicious
<topyli> "i believe in evolution"
<Myrtti> I believe in Yoda.
<mneptok> that works, though, as evolution is theory.
<topyli> mneptok: hmmm your presence reminds me of something on the todo list
<mneptok> but at least its theory with concrete evidence based on observation of reality
<Myrtti> topyli: "take the leather pants to dry cleaners"
<Myrtti> [x] check
<mneptok> "remove blood and fecal stains from ballerina costume"
<mneptok> [ ] undone (requires donkey and Jell-O)
<topyli> status: waiting -- igor to return scalp
<Pici> "Igor, fetch me a brain" Igor: "Your present model, or one that works?"
<Myrtti> :-D
<topyli> hehe
<Pici> meh
<Checkmate91> FYI - On #ubuntu Alexplay asked me to sudo remove my filesystem starting at /
<Myrtti> noted
<Checkmate91> thanks
<_VIM_> another one (probably same guy as a minute ago)  14:57 < nametastiCUser> unique: cd / && sudo rm -rf *
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-17
<tritium> jrib: I see bruenig is back in #ubuntu
<Amaranth> bug 324168
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324168 in do "Remove need for plugin repository" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324168
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MTecknology said: !karma is <reply>Proof that karma is not a direct reflection of your contribution to the community. https://edge.launchpad.net/~sabdfl/+karma
<nickrud> I do like bullgard4
<nickrud> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nickrud> @btlogin
<ikonia> tomaw: note for you - maria the geekpanties bot controller was on freenode earlier using c-98-198-208-86.hsd1.tx.comcast.net
<elky> o.O
<elky> let me guess. i dont really want to know?
<Myrtti> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRGGGHHHHHH
 * Myrtti goes to make coffee since she can't talk sense into a head of a Muggle.
 * Myrtti looks at her coffee mug.
<Myrtti> hmmm. clots.
 * elky huggles Myrtti :)
<Myrtti> lolhelp!
<Myrtti> http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/2312201/art/kysoh/tux-droid-smart-talking-p.html
<Myrtti> topyli: how often do you experience lag issues at Kapsi?
<Myrtti> because I'm getting angry with this
<topyli> Myrtti: hmm i do sometimes
<Myrtti> for me it's daily, just now had a lag of 101 or something
<topyli> use a proxy!
<Myrtti> you know better than that
<topyli> i do?
<Myrtti> lag is lag even if there is no proxy in between
<Myrtti> proxy just makes it invisible between me and the proxy
<topyli> much less annoying though
<Tm_T> Myrtti: no lag here whatsoever
<Myrtti> Tm_T: and you use ipv6?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I do, but not in freenode
<Myrtti> a-ha
<Myrtti> topyli: how about you?
<topyli> no ipv6 here
<Myrtti> so it might be an issue of ipv6
<Myrtti> either on freenode or kapsi
<Tm_T> might be
<Myrtti> I suspect kapsi
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I'd say freenode
<topyli> hehe
 * Myrtti goes to poke
<Tm_T> Myrtti: because in ircnet ipv6 has no issues at all
<Myrtti> I don't think I'm even on any channels in ircnet
<Myrtti> just realized
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119173/
 * ikonia has got his hands on panarchy's disro
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, fde said: !torrent is also Hey, you guys should replace "Azureus" with "Vuze" here as they changed their name.
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> I have a funny feeling the md5's of super ubuntu and panarchy's distro are going to be identical
<Myrtti> super ubuntu?
<Myrtti> do I want to know
<Myrtti> do I want to know what this does? http://ubuntu-tweak.com/downloads
<ikonia> no
<Myrtti> lolhelp. [Lag: 54.88] 
<jussi01> Myrtti: definate no! :D
<Myrtti> 90...
<Myrtti> 100...
<Myrtti> and again
<Myrtti> ARGGGHHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGH
<jussi01> yay for lovely people in #u ...
<Myrtti> I give up
<Myrtti> this lag makes my head explode
<bazhang> that sucks
<ikonia> can I get a second person to read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6748897#post6748897
<ikonia> too harsh ?
<ikonia> or clear that I'm trying to be objective 
<bazhang> more than fair
<ikonia> jdong: or Pricey would be appriciated as they are forum moderators
<bazhang> considering the way he has acted on irc
<ikonia> I've just spend - 15 minutes trying to explain this to him in IRC in pm, he said "ok" spammed ##linux and #debian, made a forum post, then spammed ##linux and #debian with the forum posts that he's just started cross-posting
<ikonia> /spend/spent
<ikonia> hence why I said something on the forum 
<jdong> ikonia: I think it's a good post, the only part I'd possibly take objection to is "your coming across on all the medias I read from you (forums/irc) as a pain, "
<jdong> consider revising that to be a bit less confrontational
<jdong> otherwise it's a great post IMO
<Jack_Sparrow> I wnet to write a quick little program in Kbasic..  Worked easy, vb6 codes worked well. compiled fine.. Wow, that was easy.. then I looked at the overhead of the bin..  75 meg
<Jack_Sparrow> ugh
 * genii-around brews a fresh pot of coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> genii-around I would expect your mugs any time.. they went email.  BUt I did use an old box that my nephew used for training his DEA drug dog.. that shouldnt be an issue..
<genii-around> Hehe
<genii-around> Jack_Sparrow: Yay!
<Jack_Sparrow> Not sure how long email form here would take
<Jack_Sparrow> long mail from
<Tm_T> bah, spammer on the loose
<Tm_T> !staff | spammer on the loose n=nnscript@78.146.247.254
<ubottu> spammer on the loose n=nnscript@78.146.247.254: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (kalle)
<jpds> Hmm.
<Myrtti> huh?
 * mneptok got it
<mneptok> and now am playing with my prey in -ot
<Myrtti> /msg #ubuntu-offtopic kalle: moikka. please don't make us Finns look like asses :-(
<Myrtti> can I say that?
<Myrtti> I rilly want to
 * mneptok bakes Myrtti a pie filled with arctic fieldberries and pure hatred
<genii-around> Myrtti: That didn't seem to be well-received
<Myrtti> Tm_T: heads up at -fi
<Myrtti> topyli: ^
<Myrtti> topyli: ps. GET RID OF THAT FEATURE IN YOUR IRC CLIENT
<ikonia> jdong: updated, thanks
 * nickrud wonders if panarchy is going to start feeling stalked
<Myrtti> Fruzen on #freenode
<Tm_T> Myrtti: heads up for what?
<Myrtti> for "kalle"
<Tm_T> ah, haven't shown himself yet
<Myrtti> @bansearch Fruzen
<ubottu> No matches found for fruzen!n=frozen@bzq-79-176-68-36.red.bezeqint.net in any channel
<Tm_T> Myrtti: will follow the situation, thanks dear
<Myrtti> and again, when I ask Fruzen to produce the lsb_release -a, he goes mute
<nickrud> you can be sneakier; tell him he has a repo problem (obviously true) and ask him to pastebin his sources
<Tm_T> nickrud: won't do that I'm sure
<nickrud> get him to ignore several useful troubleshooting techniques, then you've got some grounds to truly 'call him out'
<ikonia> Myrtti: he's had warnings from my/pici - enough
<mneptok> ikonia: you're so *macho*
 * mneptok swoons
<ikonia> mneptok: you want me
<ikonia> I know it
 * nickrud moves up a stair or two
<ikonia> nickrud: come back nickrud plenty to go around
<mneptok> the Atlantic may as well be an ocean of my tears that separates us.
<nickrud> ah, to heck with it, time to get the keys and go to work. Sometimes work comes at just the right time
<ikonia> mneptok: a stream like that won't hold me back
 * Myrtti needs chocolate
<Myrtti> and milk
<topyli> Myrtti: WHAT FEATURE don't you like?
<Tm_T> topyli: prolly autoawayreply
<Tm_T> or similar
<topyli> does it once, times out. i find it a sane policy :\
 * Myrtti doesn't really care right now
<ikonia> hello Twitch 
<Twitch> hi am i in trouble again?
<ikonia> @bansearch 
<ubottu> (bansearch <nick|hostmask> [<channel>]) -- Search bans database for a ban on <nick|hostmask>, if <channel> is not given search all channel bans.
<ikonia> @bansearch twitch
<ubottu> Match: twitch!*@*!#ubuntu-ops by ikonia in #ubuntu on Feb 13 2009 16:35:37 (ID: 9974)
<Fruzen> help me please install C COMPILER
<ikonia> Fruzen: please wait a moment
<Fruzen> I canr run ./configure
<ikonia> Fruzen: please wait a moment
<ikonia> Twitch: apologies, I thought that ban had been removed
<Fruzen> ok
<ikonia> Twitch: one moment
<ikonia> Twitch: ban removed you can now leave this channel and enter ubuntu, apologies for the mistake
<Twitch> It's okay.
<ikonia> Twitch: super, enjoy, 
<Myrtti> ikonia: I didn't remove it since I didn't actually see the quit message
<ikonia> Myrtti: all sorted now, so lets see
<ikonia> Twitch: you're welcome to leave this channel and join #ubuntu now
<ikonia> Twitch: do you understand ?
<Twitch> sorry i couldn't figure it out but i got it thank you.
<ikonia> Twitch: great, have a good day 
<ikonia> Fruzen: now I need to speak to you 
<Fruzen> yess
<ikonia> Fruzen: how many times have people told you a.) have to resolve your problem b.) where to get support for your modified ubuntu distro 
<Fruzen> so u dont want to help me..
<ikonia> no, thats not what I said
<Fruzen> is that a big problem to ask for help
<ikonia> Fruzen: many people have explained how to resolve your problem and help you setup an IRC server
<Fruzen> man I dont want JUST IRC Server
<Fruzen> I need a lot of softwares
<ikonia> Fruzen: many people have also explained that you'd be better off contacting your hosting provider to get support as they have modified your ubuntu 6.10 release
<Fruzen> like PsyBNC Anope and other
<ikonia> Fruzen: yes, and pretty much all the software you want does not need compiling
<ikonia> Fruzen: most of it is all ready built for you in the ubuntu software repo's as you've been told many times
<Fruzen> tell me the cmd that when can I find them
<ikonia> Fruzen: you've been told 10 - 15 times easy
<Myrtti> aptitude search softwarename
<ikonia> apt-cache will search
<ikonia> Fruzen: but as I've said your running a modified version on a hosted platform, that is EOL anywawy, I suggest you contact your hosting provider to request an update and gain support 
<ikonia> Fruzen: does that make sense to you ?
<ikonia> or do you understand what has been said clearly
<Myrtti> it would really help if you'd actually answer to the people who are trying to help you, Fruzen 
<ikonia> Fruzen: ok - I think we'll leave it there, as this is the normal routine for you
<ikonia> go quiet when you are not getting the answers you want
<ikonia> Fruzen: if you could leave the channel, you're welcome to come back if you feel like discussig this 
<ikonia> discussing sorry
<Fruzen> ikonia, thanks anyway.
<ikonia> no problem
<Fruzen> But anyway, I think C Compiler is very essential to be build 
<ikonia> Fruzen: ok, bye then
<Myrtti> Fruzen: a) run sudo aptitude update b) use aptitude to search packages c) when searching for help, be responsive
<ikonia> Myrtti: he's been given the exact command - 5 - 10 times 
<ikonia> Myrtti: hence why I'm not entertaining this any more
<Myrtti> ikonia: I know, this is just the first time I've seen him actually actively look at a channel
<Myrtti> ikonia: final attempt etc.
<Myrtti> anyway, I'm off to make spaghetti
<ikonia> Fruzen: if there is nothing else, please leave the channel
<ikonia> Fruzen: please respond
 * genii sips
<ikonia> Myrtti: remove ban - the user got klined
<Myrtti> ikonia: you beat me to it
<ikonia> ahh you know
<ikonia> sorry
<jussi01> can anyone here get to http://www.x-plane.com/ ??
<Amaranth> nope
<Myrtti> nope
<jussi01> grumble
<mneptok> jussi01: you want the flight sim?
<mneptok> if so, that's http://www.x-plane.org/
<mneptok> (which works)
<Amaranth> jussi01: it did finally load
<Amaranth> perhaps it got slashdotted
<Amaranth> wait, that's a paid app
<Amaranth> are they taking X-Plane and selling it on there or something?
<guntbert> Hi, I have a proposal to change the factoid Hi
<guntbert> Hi! Welcome to the ubuntu-support-channel. Please read the topic (type /topic) and ask your question all in one line without pressing <enter> in between. If someone knows the answer they will most likely answer :)
<guntbert> it seems more informative than the present one
<Flannel> what, don't even stick around to discuss?
<genii> Apparently not
<jussi01> Amaranth: yeah, its working now
<jussi01> ikonia: ping (pm)
<jussi01> hrm, anyone hae thoughts on this?
<jussi01> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<jussi01> prince_jammys: hi, what can we help you with today?
<prince_jammys> i'm here by mistake
<prince_jammys> bye
 * genii makes more coffee
<jdong> ugh I want coffee...
<mneptok> not until you finish your Soylent Green, dear.
 * genii feeds jdong a Soylent Green chocolate chip cookie and a coffee
 * jussi01 is currently installing all 70gb of x-plane... :D
<Myrtti> you're sick
<jussi01> how do you figure that?
<Myrtti> 70GB?
<Myrtti> I haven't got that much space on my laptop :-/
<jussi01> Myrtti: scenery... excellent scenery... for the whole world
<jussi01> except a few random oceans...
<Myrtti> whatever floats your boat, I guess
<Myrtti> I'll just keep on playin' this multiuser notepad.
<jussi01> rofl
<Myrtti> also, omg. Barilla's ricotta pasta sauce is sssssoooooo nommy.
<jussi01> Myrtti: x-plane is know to be one of the best simulators in the world...
<Myrtti> jussi01: I'm happy the day I can play Rollercoaster Tycoon.
<Myrtti> that's my kind of simulator.
<jussi01> rofl
<mneptok> i know a GREAT free flight simulator
<mneptok> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mneptok/mnepolo.png
<mneptok> oh ... wait.  that's a "fright stimulator"
<mneptok> nm
<jussi01> ROFL
<Myrtti> mneptok: put that chest hair away
<Myrtti> button up, dear
<jussi01> mneptok: thats just wrong...
<jussi01> woot... dvd 3 of 6...
 * Myrtti shakes head
<mneptok> Myrtti: it's spray-on chest hair. i was trying to make you find me swarthy and intriguing. :/
<Myrtti> eh. latest kernel update or something broke my freaking webcam!
<topyli> mneptok: just another day at the office eh
<topyli> yay amber's adventure is now on planet ubuntu users
<genii> Myrtti: Probably one of those drivers that needs to be rebuilt every time kernel changes
<Myrtti> grrrrr
<ikonia> Myrtti: kernel update causes pain on my laptop
<guntbert> hi
<ikonia> hello
<guntbert> did you look at my proposal for changing the factoid Hi ??
<mneptok> guntbert: to .... ?
<ikonia> I personally haven't seen it
<guntbert> I sent it a few hours ago but had to leave suddenly, I'll post it again
<mneptok> guntbert: usually a request to change something is accompanied by a slight indication of what the person wants changed ;)
<mneptok> 13:11 -!- guntbert [n=re@vie-nas-ge-0-2.onenet.at] has joined #ubuntu-ops
<mneptok> 13:12 < guntbert> Hi, I have a proposal to change the factoid Hi
<mneptok> 13:12 < guntbert> Hi! Welcome to the ubuntu-support-channel. Please read the topic (type /topic) and ask your question all in one line without pressing  <enter> in between. If someone knows the answer they will most likely answer :)
<mneptok> 13:13 < guntbert> it seems more informative than the present one
<genii> hehe
<mneptok> 13:13 -!- guntbert [n=re@vie-nas-ge-0-2.onenet.at] has left #ubuntu-ops ["Never look down on someone unless you're helping them up."]
<mneptok> there you go
<mneptok> what's the action item there?
<genii> mneptok: I just also PMd it to Ikonia
<guntbert> mneptok: Action item? bear with me, my 1st language is german :)
<ikonia> !h1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about h1
<ikonia> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops!
<ikonia> to be honest, I see the hi factoid as pointless spam - so I'd rather not add more to it
<ikonia> if you need a bot to say hi, there is a poblem
<guntbert> ikonia: it was about Hi in #ubuntu, not in ops :)
<ikonia> yes I know
<mneptok> guntbert: was ist die Änderung, die Sie gebildet wünschen? oder schätzen wir? ;)
<ikonia> my comment still stand
<guntbert> mneptok: at the moment hi is "Hi! Welcome to ubottu" and I want to change it so that a newcomer gets a hint waht the channel is about
<guntbert> *what
<mneptok> guntbert: ach so. try !#ubuntu
<guntbert> because there are so many who don't recognize it as a support channel
<mneptok> toll?
<ikonia> it's just noise
<ikonia> I'd rather it was dropped
<Myrtti> guntbert: and !hi shouldn't be given to the people who don't recognise it as such
<Myrtti> guntbert: for them there's !offtopic !ask !anyone etc.
<guntbert> mneptok: !#ubuntu doesn't work, try
<guntbert> Myrtti: my point was: many are entering saying "hi, how is everybody...", and most get the the factoid 'Hi', so it *could do something useful, but I can see ikonia's point clearly
<guntbert> if !#ubuntu did not give "Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com", it would be ok off course too
<Myrtti> [23:17] [freenode] -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu!  Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the  FAQ mentioned there - This channel is officially logged at  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<guntbert> Myrtti: but that is not what I get from the factoid !#ubuntu :/
<Myrtti> guntbert: that's what you get when joining the channel
<Myrtti> you're suggesting that we should spam every newcomer on the channel with !hi...
<guntbert> Myrtti: no, that would be senseless, I guess we forget it, maybe you can get the bot to deliver a similar message for !#ubuntu
<guntbert> thanx for your work - keep it up :)
<guntbert> bye
<Myrtti> see... easypeasy
<genii> That fellow has an interesting exit line
<ikonia> Myrtti: load the cannon in ot
<Myrtti> I am
 * jussi01 ->> bed
<ikonia> night
<ubottu> jtaji called the ops in #ubuntu (th__)
<ikonia> Myrtti: what was he doing ?
<ikonia> Myrtti: I couldn't get jtaji to respond
<Myrtti> check your lastlog
<Myrtti> I'm not going to paste the url here
<ikonia> ooh well done
<ikonia> that didn't show up 
<ikonia> when I first did last, must have scrolled
<ikonia> eyeballs on grant-a in OT
<Myrtti> I feel so proud of myself. I just did a deb package of scratch.
<Myrtti> for amd64.
<Myrtti> I feel like a winner.
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti the winner
 * genii brews some celebratory coffee
<ikonia> jdong: grant splills more nonsense for you in -ot
<ikonia> enjoy :D
<jdong> ikonia: whee *glad he's not in there*
<ikonia> claiming to run compiz-fusion with fluxbox and kwin
<ikonia> now back tracking fast that he never "did" it just remembers it being done :)
<ikonia> standard script
<Myrtti> X-D http://www.flickr.com/photos/duncansample/3288267005/
<ikonia> nice hawt
<ikonia> hat
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> In ubottu, redvamp128 said: Who is ubottu
<Mez> testing something
<Mez> !foo-test is www.foo.com/
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> !foo-test =~ s/\//\/ foo/
<ubottu> Too many (or not enough) delimiters
<Mez> !forget foo-test
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Mez
<redvamp128> what is the command to get the creator page of ubottu
<redvamp128> it said something like angry hawk or something unique like that
<ubottu> In ubottu, redvamp128 said: !who is ubottu
<redvamp128> sorry for the double post
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-18
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jrib> think it's one person or more ?
<nalioth> jrib: must be a school vacation or something
<Pricey> Its half term in the UK. That's a us address thuogh.
<nalioth> proxy proxy procy
<nalioth> proxy
<nalioth> bleh bleh
<ubottu> In ubottu, jacob said: no ops-#ubuntuforums is Help! Compiledkernel p_quarles PmDematagoda Vorian bapoumba zenrox byen frodon KiwiNZ ubuntu_demon Brunellus panickedthumb zenwhen kmandla ubuntugeek TechnoViking bodhizazen HymnToLife jacob macogw jenda jdong PriceChild sdennie Joeb454 Artificial wieman01 sef_d_geek Rocket2DMn!
<Pici> hah
<jdong> ow!
<jdong> *checks his regex for panic-on-ops*
 * genii sips
<_VIM_> might wanna keep watch for this guy, he keeps CTCP flooding the chan, and saying "testing" every few minutes under various nicks...17:13 -!- rvgeelen [n=rvgeelen@dhcp-077-250-188-037.chello.nl] has quit [Client Quit]
<ubottu> Kavon_bb called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Pricey> jdong: grant-a ^
<nickrud> ain't he just the one
<jdong> Pricey: you're kidding.
<jdong> well have fun
<jdong> grant-a entering in 3...2... ?
<nickrud> does he belong to jdong now? Twice I've seen people pointing him at grant now :)
<Pricey> I'll send him a /msg later perhaps.
<jdong> nickrud: I was the first one to call him out.
<jdong> and the first one he wagered war against in here.
<nickrud> no good deed goes unpunished
<jdong> what was he saying this time that ticked everyone off?
<nickrud> something about anti-americanism being racism or some such. It wasn't very clear
<jdong> heh.
<genii> Interesting. Quoting Mark Twain now on censorship in #u-o
<jdong> his political talks are more painful than his tech talks.
<jdong> the only thing that gets more cringe-y is his science-talk.
<nickrud> I saw enough of his slippery rationalization while reading back here, thank you. I don't need much more
<nickrud> what, no call against censorship?
<genii> Looks like someones testing their bot in #u
<genii> kemrinh2/kemrinh  
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<genii> Interesting that the floodbot does a !netsplit to sort of explain what just happened,,,,,
<nickrud> used to be a bunch of manual !netsplits after a split; someone musta got tired of it
 * genii puts a tasty cookie on stdin's plate for when he gets back
<tritium> Good evening.
<mneptok> oh IS IT?!
<mneptok> oh ... excuse me.
<mneptok> (red pill in evening. RED pill.)
 * genii makes mneptok's next coffee a decaf
<tritium> Hortons!
<tritium> Er, Tim Hortons
<genii> tritium: Heh, yes.
<mneptok> Always fresh. Always Tim Horton's.
<mneptok> or around here, "Teemz"
<genii> mneptok: Is this some Tim Horton's brach in Tijuana? ;)
<mneptok> genii: worse. Quebec.
<genii> Aaaaaaaah
<mneptok> wait, i meant "exaaaactly"
<tritium> mneptok: isn't there a super fancy McDonald's in Montreal?
<mneptok> tritium: not that i've seen, but McD's is a rarity with me.
<tritium> I thougth I saw something on the Food Network, or some other show.
 * tritium googles
<mneptok> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080109164150AAAgA88
<genii> I wonder if the Montreal McDonalds has poutine
<mneptok> Alexis-Nihon?
<mneptok> (that's ~5 blocks away)
<tritium> Yeah, it was the Travel Channel.
<mneptok> http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=45.489246,-73.585492&spn=0.001237,0.00235&z=19
<mneptok> we live here: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=45.483008,-73.577784&spn=0.001237,0.00235&z=19
<mneptok> i think only the menu is fancy. the resto itself is pretty ordinary, from what i have seen.
<tritium> Ah, ok.
<genii> Interesting
<mneptok> that shopping mall occupies what used to be the Forum, home of the Canadiens
 * genii secretly roots for the Leafs
<mneptok> genii: i'm not a Habs fan. i actualyl have it worse than you. raised in Hartford, CT.
<genii> mneptok: My condolences
<mneptok> at least the Leafs pretend they can win.
<mneptok> damned Whalers move to Carolina and win the Cup inside 2 years. bah.
<mneptok> at least we have the best fight ever in hockey to brag about
<mneptok> genii: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_xproK4-j8
<mneptok> and with that, bed.
<genii> Gnite :)
<tritium> night, mneptok 
 * genii prepares a fresh pot of coffee before /away
<Myrtti> mmmmm
<Myrtti> nomnom
<tritium> genii: you're my never-ending supply of fresh coffee :)
<Myrtti> I have the feeling something has been hosed in the last update since everyone is complaining about session management being broken
<Myrtti> and/or gdm
<tritium> Myrtti: you've seen multiple complaints?
<Myrtti> there's been one people who complained that gnome-power-management started gazillion instances and made it impossible to login
<Myrtti> then there's another who turned gdm off to login on cli and start x from there
<tritium> hmm
<Myrtti> and this is in xubuntu
<Myrtti> my own webcam stopped working after the last update
<tritium> And apparently a recent mysql upgrade broke mythweb, for those who use mythtv
<Myrtti> ... which uses xfce
<Myrtti> there's a pattern here but I'm not quite sure what it is
<Myrtti> or then there is no pattern
<tritium> indeed
<Myrtti> this is werid
<Myrtti> Finnish mirror doesn't respond, and one of the Swedish gives me 404
<tritium> Strange days have found us.
<Myrtti> an update to sudo?!?!
<Myrtti> and here I am just helping someone to use sudo...
<Myrtti> I certainly hope this isn't some, excuse me, fuckup with updates like in summer of 2006 with xorg
<tritium> I guess we'll find out.
<Myrtti> if bnagy has 1.6.9p17-1ubuntu2.1...
<tritium> He has the update you're referring to
<Myrtti> ok, I'm not going to update that then myself quite yet
<tritium> Nor am I.
<tritium> gah, bnagy quit
<Myrtti> nnnn
<Myrtti> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/sudo/+bug/328964
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 328964 in sudo "[CVE-2009-0034] For some non-standard /etc/sudoers root escalation is possible" [Undecided,Fix released]
<tritium> So, the update addresses that, but may be causing another problem.
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> for gods sake
<Myrtti> this is going to be a long day
<tritium> It's nearly my bed time.  Hopefully all will be fixed by the time I wake up ;)
<tritium> I'm somewhat tempted to upgrade sudo and see what happens.
<tritium> Do I dare?
<Myrtti> it's your Ubuntu ;-)
<tritium> :)
<tritium> I'm goign for it.
<tritium> goign, even
<Flannel> tritium: See you in a few days! :)
<tritium> going, I mean
<tritium> Flannel: ;)
<tritium> Seemed to work.  sudo -i works with no issue
<tritium> Yeah, I'm unaffected.
<Myrtti> try some graphical app
<tritium> System -> Administration -> Users and Groups works, and I was able to successfully unlock.
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> so hopefully it isn't that
<tritium> I'd guess not.
<tritium> Let me try logging out, for fun.
<tritium> Nope, I'm in good shape.
 * Myrtti holds her breath
<Myrtti> whoo
<tritium> You updated too?
<Myrtti> no, I was helping the person with sudo problems
<Myrtti> he couldn't use su-to-root
<Myrtti> ie. wifi-radar wouldn't launch
<Myrtti> from the menu
<tritium> Ah, in #xubuntu?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> woo, he has a female linux instructor at school
<tritium> linux instructor?
<tritium> Fascinating...
<Myrtti> who teaches networking and...
<Myrtti> protocols
<tritium> Ah
<Myrtti> is that pHreaksYcle going to be a problem?
<Myrtti> or has he shown signs of understanding before?
<tritium> He's shown potential to go either way.
<Myrtti> ok...
<Myrtti> so we know to watch him after you've gone to bed
<Myrtti> I need my coffee now though
<Myrtti> and start working
<Myrtti> I'm happy I got my good deed of the day done before it's even nine
<tritium> Thanks, Myrtti.  :)
<Flannel> No, the point was because you were whining about not hearing about how bad it was before you installed it.
<Flannel> sigh
 * Myrtti needs to pull away from IRC
<tritium> Fun times
 * tritium pulls Myrtti back to IRC
<Flannel> weeee
<Flannel> Here he comes!
<jussi01> who?
<Flannel> spree?  I was sure he'd be in here to argue.
<Flannel> Howdy spree.  How can we help you today?
<spree> Hi. I just got banned for reasons I don't understand at all. Flannel and tritium are out of control. Yes, I know you're both in here, Flannel and tritium 
<spree> particularly tritium 
<tritium> spree: you know exactly why you were first removed, and then banned.
<spree> the channel user Daft_Punk stated that somebody was being unhelpful. I warned him that some people in #ubuntu can be that way, and by that i meant trolls and other disruptives
<spree> tritium, I know that you have it in for me, really really hardcore and i don't know why.
<tritium> spree: I don't "have it in" for anybody
<tritium> I took exception to your expectation that we be responsible for your automatix problems.
<spree> tritium, You do, you're taking it entirely personally, and you have had it in for me ever since i questioned your absolute negation of my existence when i mentioned the word Automatix. 
<tritium> There is nothing about automatix for me to take personally.
<spree> tritium, you have gone too far, I don't appreciate it, and I already heard you and I didn't say one single utterance of automatix after the first kick. 
<tritium> Please go on about these false accusations of my "absolute negation" of your existence.
<tritium> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tritium> @btlogin
<spree> tritium, you are taking this personally. why? i said all of two lines in #ubuntu after the warning kick. One was waring the user daft_punk about the unhelpful trolls that are in #ubuntu, and there ARE. The second line was asking you to remain on topic, which you were NOT on topic.
<tritium> spree: your ban was not related to automatix.  It was for your persistent foul attitude.
<spree> "personal foul attitude". I request independent review, I do not believe I overstepped the bounds of the topic, and I believe that you did overstep the bounds of the topic, tritium.
<spree> *persistent
<tritium> Reminding you to stay on topic does not make me offtopic.  It's our job as ops to keep discussion focused on the topic of support.
<spree> Daft_Punk> lvty, I do not know if that is your attempt at humor, or just plain bad advice, but I do not appreciate it. Thanks.  <spree> Daft_Punk, you'll get a lot of that around here, caveat emptor
<spree> For THAT, you ban me?
<Flannel> spree: No, for that, he warned you.
<spree> there's all kinds of malicious trolls in #ubuntu. did you think i was talking about you?
<spree> see? it IS personal.
<tritium> spree: I didn't ban you for that comment.
<tritium> I warned you after that comment.
<spree> No, you banned me for this comment  tritium> spree: drop the attitude spree> tritium, I don't know what you mean. Please stay on topic.
<spree> I reminded you to stay on topic and you banned me. 
<tritium> For that comment, given that you had 1) already been removed earlier, and 2) already been warned to stay on topic
<spree> there's a great deal of irony there
<jussi01> spree: Hi, after a quick read through, it seems you came in #ubuntu with a genuine issue, to get rid of automatix. However, after some comments advising you of how bad automatix is, you became sarcastic and I did not see a support question after that. 
<spree> i was completely on topic.
<spree> You, however, were not on topic.
<tritium> spree: no, I've already stated it's our job to keep the discussion on topic.  that specifically requires us to give reminders like the one I gave you.
<spree> jussi01, the warning kick was given, i discussed with Flannel regarding the topic, rejoined after doing so, and tritium had it in for me after that 
<spree> i feel i could have said anything, it would have been arbitrary, and he would have still banned me.
<tritium> spree: no, I didn't have it in for you.  You had been sufficiently warned.
<spree> tritium, if you don't have it in for me, why are you in here trying to keep me out
<jussi01> spree: can you explain how this is helpful in an ubuntu official support channel? [09:32:42] <spree> Daft_Punk, you'll get a lot of that around here, caveat emptor
<tritium> spree: I'm always in here
<spree> I feel that's a fair question
<spree> tritium, why are you trying to keep me out
<tritium> spree: you're free to be here while we discuss this issue.  I'm not trying to keep you out.
<tritium> 2009-02-18T07:17:05 <spree> i'm irritated at the lack of enthusiasm
<tritium> Perhaps you're still irritated at the lack of enthusiasm for automatix
<spree> If it's not personal, then why are you trying to keep me out? Clearly I'm not THAT bad, I made an error not knowing how hardcore the #ubuntu ops are against automatix, and after that you seem to have had it in for me. 
<tritium> spree: You are the one taking things personally.  Nobody is out to get you.
<tritium> You got irritated with us over our "lack of enthusiasm"
<spree> You have it in for me right now. Look at you. Trying to take things I say out of context. I was saying I am irritated at the lack of the hacker spirit to figure things out. You simply shut me down completely and entirely, saying I am essentially doomed and threated me if i were to say one more thing to the contrary.
<tritium> We explained why trying to help you remove automatix is more difficult than just reinstalling
<tritium> There were no threats.  You're free to check the logs.
<spree> tritium, "we"? No, Flannel was helpful, you were saying I am doomed and there is no help for me and I was stupid to install it.
<tritium> Now, you've made enough false accusations against me.  We're done here.
<spree> You reminded me I was wrong for installing it no less than 4 times. I already knew that, stated i knew it in the very first line of text, and you persisted
<Flannel> spree: Automatix is a horrible piece of software.  It's also old and outdated.  I've spent countless hours trying to figure out clean ways to remove it, and I know better than to try.  The *easiest* way is to reinstall.  But, obviously since we have 'rm' we can *technically* remove it to some extent manually.  It's not a smart choice, since I'm sure your time is valuable.
<tritium> I had thought you wanted to discuss this maturely and honestly.
<spree> tritium, You accuse me of being dishonest now?
<tritium> spree: your false accusations are exactly that -- dishonesty
<spree> does anybody want to jump in here? any time
<Flannel> spree: we *all* have spent countless hours trying to fix its horribleness.  Which is how we discovered it was so bad in the first place.
<spree> tritium, I believe I am not only speaking the truth but also in the spirit of the truth. 
<spree> Well maybe you shouldn't have jumped on me so hard. The both of you.
<tritium> spree: believe what you want.  The channel logs will reveal I never threatened you, as you falsely claim
<Flannel> spree: I never jumped on you
<spree> Flannel, kicks say otherwise
<spree> we already had this discussion Flannel it's dropped
<spree> tritium persists
<tritium> spree: only you persist.  I'm done.
<spree> I want to be unbanned then i stop persisting. 
<jussi01> spree: ok, enough now. going about it the way you are is never going to get you unbanned.
<jussi01> spree: How I see it is, You had some discussions tending towards offtopic after the initial automatix issue. flannel removed you. 
<jussi01> you said to me that you had a discussion with him regarding topic.
<jussi01> (here) [09:47:51] <spree> jussi01, the warning kick was given, i discussed with Flannel regarding the topic, rejoined after doing so, and tritium had it in for me after that
<spree> afterwards, upon having a private discussion with flannel, i rejoined and didn't really say anthing at all worthy of any sort of ban 
<jussi01> then you continued offtopic with [09:32:42] <spree> Daft_Punk, you'll get a lot of that around here, caveat emptor
<spree> jussi01, it was entirely on topic.
<spree> Shall we delve into that?
<jussi01> spree: no. it has nothing to do with Ubuntu support.
<spree> it has everything to do with ubuntu support
<spree> the channel had malicious trolls in it who try to break your system
<spree> *has
<spree> so yes, caveat emptor, buyer beware
<spree> in #ubuntu and numerous other channels i often ask a question several times at different times of the day to see if they agree
<spree> i don't know why we're nitpicking so much. i had no malicious, sarcastic or other intention than providing daft_punk with the best advice possible.
<spree> jussi01, 
<jussi01> spree: What Im trying to get across is just that, from what Ive read, you have had a continual sarcasm towards any advice given to you. This I beleive is probably the main reason for your ban. Now here is what I plan to do. I want you to go and read the channel guidelines, then tomorrow you may come back and ask for your ban to be lifted. 
<Daft_Punk> * Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned). Why was I banned from here?
<jussi01> !guidelines | spree
<ubottu> spree: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tritium> Daft_Punk: from the logs, you said a naughty
<spree> <tritium> spree: nonsense <tritium> spree: it's not reasonable to demand support for random, third-party, unofficial software <tritium> spree: drop it. <tritium> spree: spare us, and stay on topic, please
<Daft_Punk> tritium, ok how long is the ban
<spree> Do you not see, tritium, how dismissive you are of me?
<jussi01> spree: enough. do you agree to what I have asked?
<tritium> spree: after your false accusations, for which you've not apologized, I have no business with you
<tritium> Daft_Punk: not for me to say.  I didn't set the ban.
<spree> jussi01, I agree, but I want you to know that I believe that tritium has behaved in a manner that is inappropriate. 
<Daft_Punk> ok thanks
<spree> jussi01, that being said, i comply.
<jussi01> spree: thank you. see you tomorrow.
<jussi01> tritium: who was the op in Daft_Punk's case?
<Daft_Punk> I was just asking because I havn't been in that channel for a long time, and was not sure why I was banned
<tritium> jussi01: topyli
<Flannel> Daft_Punk: Since the third.
<Daft_Punk> it's a long time to me
<topyli> hmm
<tritium> jussi01: before spree's ban is removed, it is my opinion he should acknowledge what *he* did wrong, and apologize
<tritium> I don't take well to false accusations.
<topyli> Daft_Punk: ok, looks like you took it as your business to break every rule one by one. you probably thought it would be fun
<jussi01> tritium: understood. ( I only told him to come back tomorrow and ask for his ban to be lifted, not that it will)
<tritium> jussi01: thanks
<Daft_Punk> topyli, yeah i vaguely remember that, maybe i should just stay banned since i cant be a good boy
<spree> Sorry, I thought we were finished.
<topyli> Daft_Punk: you don't think you can?
<Flannel> spree: Hmm?
<Daft_Punk> spree, why are you telling me to go to other channels for help?
<tritium> spree: no, I asked you back to make you aware of a few things
<spree> <tritium> We were not done.
<spree> <tritium> re-join #ubuntu-ops
<Flannel> Oh
<tritium> spree: if you don't show remorse for what you've done, there will be little reason to remove your ban
<Daft_Punk> sorry i typed that in the wrong window
<tritium> That would include apologizing for false accusations, spree
<tritium> Daft_Punk: did you see topyli's question above?
<Daft_Punk> sorry
<tritium> just checking
<Daft_Punk> topyli, probably not, i get moody sometimes and would probably do something stupid again, i best take my BS to another server right? 
<Flannel> Daft_Punk: Not at all.  We fully acknowledge that mistakes happen.  The question is how you learn from past mistakes, etc.
<Daft_Punk> Flannel, my main concern was not knowing why I was banned, but thanks to the refresher here, i know why I was banned and probably deserved that, i wasn't asking to be unbanned...
<tritium> spree: understood?
<spree> tritium, I am not sorry. You are playing a power game, and I find it entirely against the entire spirit of the channel to apologize to you for something I have stated my case for, and have lost, and have received a sort of juris prudence in system that i can ask to be removed of the ban tomorrow.
<topyli> Daft_Punk: the important thing here is the future. if you don't think you can respect our code of conduct, then yes it's not a good idea to come back
<tritium> spree: you know what you've done, and if you're not sorry, the ban will remain
<Daft_Punk> topyli, i am unpredictable, tonight i could be nice, but who knows about tomorrow right? it happened once, it might just happen again, the reason it wont happen in the main channel is because its support, not offtopic
<spree> tritium, I feel that you are very much in the wrong, and you have further given momentum to my theory that you have it in for me.
<topyli> Daft_Punk: i see it has happened twice. once on the main channel, once on -ot
<Daft_Punk> i dont want to get involved here, but i felt that spree was being quite rude by telling me to go to other channels for support and saying #ubuntu has aids
<Daft_Punk> topyli, oh really,  on main channel? sorry, please dont ban me :(
<tritium> spree: you are very much in the wrong, particularly for claiming I threatened you.
<spree> well, look at this right here
<spree> tritium, you did, and very much so.
<Flannel> Daft_Punk: you were already banned, actually.  And it was lifted.
<topyli> Daft_Punk: that ban was in september
<tritium> spree: wrong
<Daft_Punk> oh ok
<topyli> Daft_Punk: if you don't want to discuss your -ot ban further right now, please /part this channel since we need it as a working channel. can't have people idling here
<tritium> spree: go cool off, and come back when you are capable of remorse
<spree> tritium, I am not and will never be "remorseful" for something that is true. You did threaten me, belittle me, and now here you are trying your absolute hardest to ensure I somehow suffer as bad as you can possibly make me. Why is that?
<spree> tritium, I have the feeling that you wish you could somehow extend your sphere of influence beyond that channel to have it in for me more.
<tritium> spree: I will not tolerate your lying any longer.  Check the logs.  There were no such threats.
<Flannel> tritium: You really shouldn't have called him back today.  Should've instead brought that up when he got back after cooling off.  He's *not* going to see something like that when he's still riled up.
<tritium> Flannel: perhaps I shouldn't have
<tritium> Nevertheless, he should take responsibility for his own actions.
<Flannel> Of course.
<Flannel> And a little less paranoia could serve him well.  But that could also be the nerves.
 * ikonia fumes at panarchy's total lack of ability to understand ANYTHING
<tritium> I'm going to go catch a few hours of sleep before work.  Good night.
<Flannel> Night
<Flannel> ikonia: Has he been back here recently?
<jussi01> tritium: remove sprees ban in here ;)
<tritium> jussi01: beat me to it
<jussi01> tritium: hehe, yeah
<ikonia> Flannel: not in #ubuntu - but I spent some much time with him yesterday explaining stuff, and why he was getting negative responses to he constanty questions
<Flannel> Oh, he's unbanned in #u now?
<ikonia> Flannel: no
<Flannel> ikonia: It didn't sink in?
<ikonia> Flannel: I spent ages with him yesterday - it sunk in for 15 seconds before he stopped doing it on IRC and took his behaviour to ubuntu forums
<ikonia> I then explained that the same behaviour in ubuntu forums wasn't going to get him far
<ikonia> so he started back up again in IRC
<Flannel> ikonia: I applaud your efforts
<ikonia> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1072332
<ikonia> I'm trying really hard to get him to just focus as he seems keen and it's a shame to waste it
<ikonia> but he just can't grasp what is said to him
<ikonia> or choses to ignore it and troll
<ikonia> I can't decide what it is
<ikonia> s/what/which 
<Flannel> Unfortunately there are times its hard/impossible to tell.
<ikonia> I can only assume it's a troll because I don't know how much more clear it can be made to him ?
<Myrtti> @bansearch boshhead 
<ubottu> No matches found for boshhead!n=boshhead@adsl-76-242-80-31.dsl.pltn13.sbcglobal.net in any channel
<Flannel> ikonia: Well, one could argue that a disservice would be made if you allowed them back in the channel, even if they are completely innocent (and ignorant).  You've certainly put in enough effort to fix it if it was fixable.
<ikonia> Flannel: hence why there is a ban on him
<ikonia> @bansearch panarchy
<ubottu> Match: *!*@220-244-120-169.static.tpgi.com.au by ikonia in #kubuntu on Feb 12 2009 09:41:09 (ID: 9946)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@220-244-120-169.static.tpgi.com.au by ikonia in #ubuntu on Jan 17 2009 13:46:31 (ID: 9155)
<ubottu> Match: panarchy!*@* by ikonia in #ubuntu on Jan 18 2009 17:19:51 (ID: 9212)
<ubottu> Match: panarchy!n=fo@220-244-120-169.static.tpgi.com.au by elky in #ubuntu-ops on Feb 11 2009 09:04:21 (ID: 9929)
<ikonia> ooh he's had a go in .au too
<ikonia> didn't know about that one
<ikonia> oops in -ops
<Myrtti> I think that should be removed
<ikonia> not .au 
<elky> dont go giving him ideas please
<ikonia> that he's done ubuntu-au 
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> I have no problem with him coming in here to tell us how much he listens 
<elky> i'd actually be worried if he had the marbles to read the logs for here
<ikonia> then spamming as much as he can 30 seconds after parting
<Flannel> He's not banned in -ops
<elky> ikonia, the thing is he's a network problem, and someone like christel or nalioth should be dealing with him, not us
<elky> Flannel, he was temporarily at one point iirc
<ikonia> 08:48 < ubottu> Match: panarchy!n=fo@220-244-120-169.static.tpgi.com.au by elky in #ubuntu-ops on Feb 11 2009 09:04:21 (ID: 9929)
<ikonia> Flannel: sure ?
<Flannel> ikonia: That bansearch match is a mark
<Flannel> **MARK** - see the log snapshot for spam and history of behaviour elsewhere
<ikonia> Flannel: ahhh well spotted
<ikonia> Flannel: did you use BT or could you tell that from @bansearch
<Flannel> If theres absolutely no wildcards, its almost always a mark.  There'd be no point in fully spelling it out like that.
<ikonia> Flannel: nice trick
<elky> yeah, i had not noticed that
<Flannel> (The *good* thing about marks doing everything is it makes them show up in lots of searches)
<Flannel> including searches for IP and nick, etc
<christel> elky: who's thr problem/what have they done? do they need a time-out?
<elky> but yeah, panarchy can be removed from anywhere you want with as much permanence as you wish, and i'll support it until the cows come home
<ikonia> it is getting tedious now
<elky> christel, they're a general self-spamming pestilent creature who annoys the crap out of more than just us. talk to the ##windows crew too, and ikonia knows others
<ikonia> his "distro" is just a "super ubuntu" image renamed to panarchy-0.9.iso
<elky> ikonia, "super ubuntu"?
<elky> do i even *want* to know?
<ikonia> elky: another "UE" style re-spin
<christel> ok lets see if a few days off makes him/her sit down and think for a moment
 * elky suddenly wishes she was not on the ground floor. defenstrating has so little effect from this height.
<elky> christel, thanks! :)
<ikonia> christel: cool, he's got enthusiasm, it would just be nice if he could learn to focus it
<ikonia> eg: learn how do do the task rather then blag to task so you can say "I'm the maintainer" or "my distro"
<elky> i'm not optimistic about the rehabilitation, but the break is most welcome
<ikonia> if his enthusiasm is genuine - it would be a shame to not exploit it, but as you I suspect it's just to be able to say "my distro" so I can sound l33t
<ikonia> he's currently studing for CCIA/CCNA/MSCE/CCIE/etc etc that he has to do in 4 hours etc etc etc
<christel> *nod*
<Flannel> He's entirely unwilling to listen to the technical advice he was given regarding his questions.  So he just re-asks them over and over and over after being answered.
<ikonia> Flannel: that's the bit that kills me
<Flannel> ikonia: Yeah, and thats why he was removed in the first place.
<ikonia> one of many
<Flannel> If it weren't for that trait, his inability to follow the rest of the rules wouldn't have ever shown up.
<ikonia> probably correct
<Flannel> not that it matters
<ikonia> nah
<ikonia> crunchbag....ANOTHER ubuntu respin
<ikonia> how many ubuntu+1package respin distros are there
<plzdontkickizg00> is my ubuntu off topic ban over yet?
<jussi01> plzdontkickizg00: who banned you and why and when?
<plzdontkickizg00> dont remember who banned me, people there thought i was a troll
<plzdontkickizg00> and then they accused me of ban evading
<jussi01> ahh, you are nickchangertroll?
<plzdontkickizg00> not sure, i've used lots of nicks there, must be me
<bazhang> failtroll?
<jussi01> yeah, Im looking at logs for a few different items from you. I think its best in this case to wait for the op (tonyyarruso) who banned you. Id suggest trying back here in about 6-8hours
<plzdontkickizg00> ok
<plzdontkickizg00> bye
<jussi01> bye
<jussi01> bazhang: yeah
<bazhang> he was doing it in #u-f as well jussi01 
<topyli> great nick
<ikonia> 12:06 < friedpineapple> am i the only one here who wants a shinny solid aluminum gravestone with  a glowing apple logo after death?
<ikonia> he' in ##apple now with another nick
<ikonia> now trolling #ubuntuforums
<Myrtti> lemme guess
<Myrtti> "vBulletin is cruddy, I'd use phpBB or JIVE!" ;-)
<ikonia> nah
<ikonia> "mac users say linux is not ready for the desktop"
<ikonia> blah
<Myrtti> the usual, that is, then
<ikonia> based on behaviour in ##apple ##mac #macdev and #ubuntuforums I'd suggest not removing the ban on this users for a while
<ikonia> for the public log
<ikonia> "hi log readers"
<Myrtti> :-/
<ikonia> 12:18 < friedpineapple> thats enough trollin for today folks, cya later
<Myrtti> :-/ ^2
<ikonia> yeah - I won't be suggesting that ban be removed for a while
<beniwtv> Hi all... My IP is still graylisted, and I think it's part of a broader restriction, as my ISP is very small. Anyone can help?
<ikonia> one moment beniwtv 
<ikonia> @bansearch beniwtv
<ubottu> Match: *!*@83.230.*!#ubuntu-graylist by LjL in #ubuntu on Nov 24 2008 23:26:56 (ID: 7252)
<ikonia> beniwtv: yes you appear correct - I'd need to speak to LJL or someone else who knows why this range is grey listed
<beniwtv> ikonia: heh... They restricted half of Spain :P Many IP's have 80.23*
<ikonia> beniwtv: it would seem because of a lot of spam
<beniwtv> ikonia: I believe you - my ISP is very small, and using telefonica's network (a very big one here), so I guess the restriction was for part of their network.
<ikonia> it would seem that way
<ikonia> beniwtv: I can only suggest you come back at a later date when someone who is aware of the current status of this greylist can help
<beniwtv> ikonia: k, thanks for the info anyways
 * genii sips
<genii> Myrtti: I think you're right about session management break or similar. I've seen now maybe a dozen cases of ppl keep getting kicked back to the login screen
<ikonia> Pici: you around ?
<genii> Myrtti: Bah. Another one of those gdm cases in #x
<Myrtti> noted
<Myrtti> I know deleting .config/xfce4-session helps
<Myrtti> but this is part of a bigger problem
<Myrtti> ok.
<Myrtti> 1) it has automated/timed login
<Myrtti> [17:44] < Myrtti> have you guys noticed that after latest updates there's 
<Myrtti>                   increasing number of people in #xubuntu, that have their 
<Myrtti>                   session management broken
<Myrtti> [17:48] < charlie-tca> It's not just us. Ubuntu is having problems too. 
<Myrtti>                        Something spawns a ton of desktops. delete 
<Myrtti>                        ~/.cache/sessions and ~/.config/xfce4-session and 
<ubot3> Myrtti: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti>                        restart the system
<Myrtti> bollocks
 * Myrtti crawls to a hiding place
<genii> Yes, exactly.
<Myrtti> genii: we're at #ubuntu-release
<Myrtti> if you have noticed something that forms a pattern...
<ikonia> just having a noosiey in there
<genii> Guess I'll peek in there
<Myrtti> it's not logged!
<Myrtti> omg
<Myrtti> I wonder why
<genii> Did they freeze yet?
 * ikonia swears
<ikonia> can't get me - not logged
<genii> This sy fellow in #k may get to be a prob, but work is running me back and forth to computer right now, can't keep proper eye on it
<Myrtti> are they *all* using wubi?
<Pici> ikonia: I am now.
<Pici> hrm.
<Myrtti> hrm
<Myrtti> indeed
<Pici> !1sustainableresource
<ubottu> the only everlasting, sustainable resources are human stupidity, ignorance and avarice.
<Pici> o.O
<Pici> ubottu: forget 1sustainableresource
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<mneptok> !anything_at_all
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything_at_all
<mneptok> :(
<mneptok> *patpat*
<Pici> !nothing
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<Pici> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Mez> !broken
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken
<Mez> !broken is <alias> nothing
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Mez
<genii> Cleaning up factoids?
<Myrtti> I HATE SEAHORSE
<mneptok> *patpat*
<Tm_T> don't use it=
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> Tm_T: shuddup :-/
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hmm, you have to?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: apt-cache rdepends seahorse
<Tm_T> crab!
<Tm_T> lobsters!
<Myrtti> mussels and fish.
<mneptok> nuzzle my eel.
 * Myrtti larts mneptok 
<mneptok> that's ... not nuzzling.
<mneptok> but i'll take what i can get. :P
<Pici> I was concidering replacing nuzzling with muzzling, but was afraid you'd enjoy it too much.
<Jack_Sparrow> Can someone verify that grub ignores the boot flag on the drive?
<Pici> @bansearch pop79
<ubottu> Match: pop79!*@*!#ubuntu-ops by ikonia in #ubuntu on Feb 15 2009 21:46:39 (ID: 10054)
<ubottu> Match: %*!*@193.120.116.182 by Pricey in #ubuntu-offtopic on Feb 15 2009 18:50:45 (ID: 10053)
<pop79> hi. why, whenever i go to #ubuntu, do I get directed here?
<pop79> i mean, why
<pop79> Hi, why am i getting directed to #ubuntu-ops when I try to get to #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> let's see.
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> @btlogin
<pop79> What should I do?
<mneptok> 2009-02-15T18:50:01 * pop79 is Irish, what's wrong with that?
<mneptok> 2009-02-15T18:50:08 <Myrtti> pop79: LET IT GO
<pop79> oh, oops
<mneptok> this conversation seems to be the cause of the problem.
<Myrtti> mneptok: just one of the several issues
<mneptok> pop79: you know the o4o factoid?
<pop79> Yep
<mneptok> !o4o > pop79 
<ubottu> pop79, please see my private message
<mneptok> pop79: take a few moments to re-acquaint yourself.
<pop79> sorry, i didn't mean to harm anyone
<Myrtti> pop79: I saw you redirecting people with problems at #ubuntu to such channels as #pop79-fstab
<Myrtti> why?
<pop79> I just wanted to help people, but I suppose #ubuntu should do that
<pop79> im sorry, hands on heart
<Myrtti> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pop79> It won't ever, EVER happen again, i promise
<pop79> ok
<pop79> Ill take it on board
<Myrtti> that's usually given to people who pm people at random
<pop79> ok
<mneptok> pop79: FYI, i was the very first person Mark Shuttleworth hired to provide support for Ubuntu. you'll note there is no #mneptok channel, and i exclusively help people on official channels and in private message after confirming that's OK.
<Myrtti> but it also says why directing people to small channels, managed by you yourself, is not a good idea
<mneptok> pop79: if *i* don't need a special channel, you sure don't. ;)
<pop79> ok :)
<mneptok> pop79: not that i'm anything special, mind you. just sayin' ....
<pop79> OK, i understand
 * Myrtti slaps mneptok between shoulderblades
<mneptok> superb.
<Myrtti> our speshul mneptok.
<mneptok> pop79: it's Myrtti's ban. it's her decision. but i can assure you that playing by the same rules as everyone else goes a *loooooong* way. ;)
<pop79> OK
<Myrtti> mneptok: tsktsk
<Myrtti> @bansearch pop79 
<ubottu> Match: pop79!*@*!#ubuntu-ops by ikonia in #ubuntu on Feb 15 2009 21:46:39 (ID: 10054)
<ubottu> Match: %*!*@193.120.116.182 by Pricey in #ubuntu-offtopic on Feb 15 2009 18:50:45 (ID: 10053)
<pop79> huh, tut, ..., there was actually help i needed right now
 * Myrtti has nothing to do with it
 * pop79 didn't mean to hurt anyone :*
<Myrtti> ikonia, you around?
<pop79> :(
<pop79> try to ping her.
<Myrtti> him, in this case
<pop79> or him
<pop79> yea :)
<Myrtti> pop79: and I just did, by mentioning his nick
<pop79> OK
<pop79> maybe she isn't there. :(
 * pop79 confesses to all damage done.
 * Myrtti looks at mneptok
 * pop79 is so sorry, he'd do anything
 * mneptok blends into the couch
<pop79> ikonia: Ya there?
<pop79> lol :)
<mneptok> the maestro is decomposing.
<Myrtti> pop79: I'm going to use my own judgement here
<pop79> ok
<Myrtti> this means, that I'm going to lift the ban
<Myrtti> but
<Myrtti> (and this goes for *everyone* who has ever been banned and are caught doing something banworthy again=
<Myrtti> )
<pop79> Yes...
<Myrtti> next time you end up here to be talked to about your behaviour, it's not going to be this pretty.
<mneptok> fool me once, shame on you. fool me twice, you're dead.
<pop79> ok, thank you sooooo much! Ill never forget how nice you are!
<pop79> it isn't lifted... :(
<topyli> cupcakes would be in order!
<Myrtti> pop79: you can now rejoin
<pop79> Thank you soo much!
<pop79> :) :) :)
<mneptok> topyli: what did you call me?
<topyli> "master"
<pop79> thank you, bye now!
<topyli> what did you hear?
<mneptok> "cupcake"
<mneptok> and i thought it meant that you had finally acknowledged your true feelings for me. and i got a bit choked up.
<topyli> must be the swedes censoring my international traffic from keywords
<mneptok> and now i realize you're the same bitter, spiteful, hateful man you have always been.
<mneptok> *sniff*
<topyli> it wasn't me, it was the *swedes* i swear
<Myrtti> @mark pop79 removed the ban. If he really is 10yr (as I believe he is based on his behaviour), some extra slack is in my opinion granted, but follow the usual procedure in escalating the case if he ends up to be talked with at -ops.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> or Norwegians as the cable heads out to Canada.
<mneptok> "Never attribute to malicious intent that which can be explained by lutefisk."
 * Myrtti slaps mneptok with a kyykkä bat.
<Myrtti> oops, sorry.
<topyli> oh you seem to be well informed
<Myrtti> swedes as in beets? ;-=
<Myrtti> bwahaha
<topyli> i can hear mneptok googling for "kyykkä" way over here
<mneptok> why? i figure it's a cognate with "caca"
<mneptok> and that defintiion fits current usage ;)
<Myrtti> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyykk%C3%A4
<topyli> even olympic scoreboards in the 70s used to at least try "kyykkaeae". now our protocols have degenerated to that. "kyykk%C3%A4"
<ikonia> Myrtti: thanks
<ikonia> @bansearch Guest17074
<ubottu> No matches found for guest17074!n=eric@ebischoff.pck.nerim.net in any channel
<ikonia> I know that real name
<Pici> eric?
<ikonia> Eric Bischoff
<Pici> o
<ikonia> Pici: updated the raid installation wiki page - almost finished the "convertaing and existing system to raid" page then I'll work on the overview
<ikonia> Pici: care to check it see if it matches a better instruction
<Pici> ikonia: Looks good
<ikonia> Pici: good good, two more wiki pages - maybe three to include lvm then I feel it will be quite complete 
<ikonia> as an overall topic
<Pici> ikonia: fyi lvm process may be changing with Jaunty
<ikonia> Pici: but LVM as a tool doesn't
<ikonia> Pici: just config to be the way it's setup - which is easy to update
<ikonia> the overall overview will be the same
<Pici> Ah, okay
<ikonia> plus that's only 1 page out of 4 - so shouldn't be too bad to update a chapter
<ikonia> but appriciate the heads up - the 9.04 build I've got uses lvm in exactly the same way as before
<Pici> I saw an email recently about install changes in regards to lvm: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-February/027398.html
<ikonia> I may need to re-install see if they have made changes
<mneptok> topyli: Olympic scoreboards in the 70s had yet to encounter Matti Nykanen. that changed *everything*.
<Myrtti> Marja-Liisa Hämäläinen
<mneptok> HAI HAI HAI. I AM A SAMURAI!
 * ikonia bows
<topyli> poor marja-liisa had to marry for name beautification purposes
<Myrtti> haemaelaenen
<mneptok> gesundheit
<Myrtti> genii: ♥ http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6jluj_le-cafe-oldelaf-english-subtitles_music
<fde> Could someone pay attention to DigitalKiwi in #ubuntu ... seems to be a troll based on statements like: <DigitalKiwi> lolbuntu-server and DigitalKiwi> because the cube is fail ;) after someone asked about a Compiz issue
<fde> Thank you
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #kubuntu (maggot is flooding and flaming)
<ubottu> DaSkreech called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Myrtti> !opsnack
<ubottu> Chocolate! And Raisins! And ICE CREAM! ooo! and 60 minutes +m!
<Myrtti> !opsnack | Myrtti
<ubottu> Myrtti, please see my private message
<Myrtti> !opsnack > Myrtti
<Myrtti> like... umm... WTF?!
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-19
<Seeker`> hi
<nickrud_> good afternoon
<nickrud_> @btlogin
<nickrud_> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<nickrud_> ah
<nickrud> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nickrud> @btlogin
<Myrtti> omg, I'm the grep wizard.
<Seeker`> orly?
<Myrtti> I'm ready to cry
<Myrtti> doing work at 0300 am is fun
<Myrtti> this works
<Myrtti> ;___;
<Myrtti> IT WORKS
<Myrtti> BWAHAHAHA
 * genii sips
<Myrtti> genii: did you see the url :->
<genii> Myrtti: Just checking it now :)
<Myrtti> I lol'd
<genii> Myrtti: That is freaking hilarious :)
<Myrtti> I know ^___^
 * genii takes a coffee
<Myrtti> I microwaved some just now
<genii> Too bad I don't have a secretary to throw out the window.....
<genii> This guy in #k is making me desire to head-desk greatly
<tritium> Good evening.
 * Pricey waves
<tritium> Hi Pricey :)
 * genii slides tritium a heated beverage
<tritium> Thanks, genii!
<genii> tritium: Yer welcome :)
<tritium> :)
<Myrtti> COFFEEEEEEEEeeeeehhhh
<Myrtti> deadlines ♥ 
<tritium> Working hard, Myrtti?
<Myrtti> tritium: yeah. emacs/LaTeX/MediaWiki grind
<Myrtti> and a bit of regex and grep
<tritium> ♥ LaTeX
<Myrtti> for file in /plain_html/*.wiki;do title=`grep -m 1 -e " ==" ${file} | grep -o "[a-zA-Z0-9_\ ]* ==" | grep -o "[^\ ][a-zA-Z0-9_\ ]*[^\ ==]"`;sudo php maintenance/importTextFile.php --title "${title}" --user Myrtti --comment "import" ${file};done
 * Myrtti whistles
<Myrtti> yes, I do love my work
<tritium> That is a good thing.
<Myrtti> it was lovely to see how the latex2html exported the latex to html
<Myrtti> then to see how html2wiki exported the html to wiki
<Myrtti> and then to see that wonderful oneliner import the wikified files to my little mediawiki ♥
<Myrtti> just pure love
<tritium> Nice.
<Myrtti> CAN I HAZ BED?!
<tritium> I'm definitely planning on getting to bed early tonight, especially after last night.
 * mneptok yawns
<mneptok> more snow. yay.
<tritium> Hi mneptok.
<mneptok> ahoyhoy
<tritium> Good night!
<mneptok> nighty
 * mneptok tootles of to Slumberville
<Myrtti> someone watch out for soddice at -ot
<Myrtti> @bansearch soddice
<ubottu> No matches found for soddice!n=soddice@137.81.104.117 in any channel
<nickrud> Myrtti, 'evening ladies' is a colloquial greeting to a group of men, Just in Case
<Myrtti> AAAAAAAAAAAARGGGh
<Myrtti> second time today I poked the scab on my knee with my thumb nail
<Myrtti> ARGGGH
<Myrtti> the PAIN
<nickrud> well, don't do that. Simple :)
 * Myrtti curses loudly
<Myrtti> nickrud: if I had done it by purpose, I wouldn't scream
<Myrtti> damnit that hurt
<Myrtti> nickrud: yeah I know
<genii> Maybe keep an eye on slimer in #u
<genii> "<slimer> satan is the true light
<genii> "etc
<Myrtti> removed
 * genii hands out more coffees
<Myrtti> !-search cairo
<ubottu> Found: cairo-dock
<Myrtti> !cairo-dock > Myrtti
<ubottu> Myrtti, please see my private message
<genii> Bah. First time I may have to kick someone. What is fast syntax for this?
<genii> (slimer now in #k carrying on)
<Myrtti> /^msg chanserv op $C $N;/wait 50;/quote remove $C  $0 :Please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess if you feel  mistreated;/^msg chanserv op  $C -$N
<Myrtti> adjust to own preference
 * genii hugs Myrtti
<genii> Luckily he seems to be behaving now :)
<genii> he/she/they
<Myrtti> I've got my finger on the trigger at u
<genii> ooops I've been /away and forgot
<genii> bazhang: Thanks
<genii> Not sure if this laggy key guy is for real yet or no
<Myrtti> !busybox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox
<Myrtti> graah
 * Myrtti sods off to bed
<Myrtti> see you in... three or so hours
<bazhang> hehe
<genii> Weird. Why after hours and hours would it disconnect me fo no ping. When my router has never been set to ever respond to icmp anyhow.
 * genii then remembers it's jussi01's box, likely
<genii> nvm
 * nickrud enjoys the random blather here
<genii> nickrud: Sometimes I type out loud.
<nickrud> genii, makes me feel at home. I blather muchly
 * genii sips his decaf
<Myrtti> @bansearch mechminx
<ubottu> No matches found for mechminx!*@* in any channel
 * Myrtti feels quite energetic but still weird
<topyli> energetic but weird. sounds about right to me
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell Xikkub[A] about away
 * jussi01 is anything but energetic... sluggish sounds a good word...
 * genii jolts awake
<genii> jussi01: Thats about my situation right now. I keep laying down to sleep, doesn't happen. Check in on computer. Drink milk. Repeat.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<genii> Attack of bots in #u
<ikonia> all gone
 * genii sips his milk
 * Myrtti tries to OD on caffeine, sips more coffee
<genii> Bleh. Work starts in 4 hours from now. I'm wondering why I'm even trying to sleep at this point now.
<jussi01> genii: try not to sleep, then I guaratee youll sleep... ie. say I am going to stay up till X time... :P
 * genii considers trying to reverse-psychologize himselves
<genii> The prob now is that if I manage to snooze, likely I'll keep turning off the alarm snooze while in a zombified state
<genii> Bleh
<genii> jussi01: I'm almost getting hypnotized watching compile msgs on my terminal actually (trying for the Qt4.5)
<jussi01> genii: give me your number, Ill call you in 4 hours :P
<genii> O_o
<genii> I think I'll /away and try bed again. Hopefully I won't have to carry my laptop all the way into work as it keeps compiling.
<jussi01> nini genii
<genii> jussi01: Laters :)
<Tm_T> bah, professor is bragging about his vim options
<Myrtti> slap him with emacs
<Myrtti> no, dont
<Tm_T> haha
<Myrtti> http://s3.amazonaws.com/bk_store/images/photo_object/photos/2/7/2775108/122183300885.gif
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Favorit said: !ps1 is http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<ikonia> @bansearch blackjack
<ubottu> No matches found for blackjack!*@* in any channel
<jester-> hi
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> jester-: how can we help
<jester-> can anyone tell me who other than Ljl manage foodbot?
<ikonia> this channel does
<ikonia> (do you mean the running or code)
<jester-> LjL had palced 2 flood in ubuntu-it irc
<ikonia> yes he probably did
<ikonia> he's active in #ubuntu-it 
<jester-> ikonia: LjL is in our channel but the floodbots are down ant it don ansewer
<ikonia> ooh right
<jester-> and he, sorry for my bad english
<ikonia> I'll see if I can grab someone to et it to rejoin
<ikonia> jester-: your english is fine, no need to apologise
<ikonia> nalioth: Pricey jussi01 ping
<jester-> ikonia: ok thank you
<ikonia> elky_work: ping
<ikonia> !staff | "event" spamming multiple channels with sex links
<ubottu> "event" spamming multiple channels with sex links: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<jussi01> ikonia: you need to sort flodbots out with nalioth or other, I dont know much about them tbh
<mrglinux> please introduce fast and light audio player - i try rythmbox-amarok-banshe but they use cpu a lot 
<Pici> mrglinux: You are not in #ubuntu, you have been forwarded to the operator channel due to your behavior when you last left the channel.
<Pici> ikonia: around?
<ikonia> just about
<ikonia> mrglinux: hi 
<ikonia> Pici: thanks
<Pici> ikonia: shirley
<ikonia> mrglinux: I've forwarded you here and blocked you from going into the ubuntu channel due to your behaviour in the channel when you where last in
<ikonia> the fact that you didnt get a response to your question before commenting "fuck all" and quickly exiting the channel is not acceptable behaviour
<mrglinux> i think most of user ubuntu aren't professional and ask and answer too fast .. so this channel is not usable  
<ikonia> mrglinux: I'd like to know why you felt the need to make the comment before yo uleft the channel
<ikonia> mrglinux: if you feel that - you are wrong, but if you don't find the channel usable - I suggest you don't join it
<ikonia> mrglinux: you waited 2 minutes for a response to your question before saying "fuck all"
<ikonia> that is not the users of the channel being unprofessional - that is you being impatient and rude.
<ikonia> The channel is not a professional paid for channel, it is a group of people giving their time for free, which incidentially most of them do with a very professional manner 
<ikonia> mrglinux: I'm going to offer you some links which I'd like you to read before you will be alloed back into the ubuntu support channel
<ikonia> They describe guidelins and excepted behaviour to particiapte in the channel
<ikonia> !coc | mrglinux 
<ubottu> mrglinux: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ikonia> !guidelines | mrglinux 
<ubottu> mrglinux: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mrglinux> ikonia that interesting i don't remember my behavior . but the speed is too fast . i loss my im  and scroll to top .. some question just answer .it
<mrglinux> it's better to separate the subject of commutation in channels 
<ikonia> mrglinux: no matter how fast the channel is scrolling "fuck all" is not acceptable
<ikonia> mrglinux: I'd request you read the links ubottu just offered you and come back and explain that you know how to behave in ubuntu irc channels
<jussi01> mrglinux: is english your native language? if not, you may want to try using you Loco channel, a bit slower and easier (localised) support. 
<ikonia> jussi01: he's already in that channel - hence why I won't accept the excuse in #ubuntu 
<mrglinux> ikonia you are right. maybe im be a little angry . any way i always  solved my problem myself and maybe i don't back to ubunu channel 
<ikonia> mrglinux: that is your decision to make 
<mrglinux>  jussi01 i best ubuntu user in my native channel 
<mrglinux> but sometime i feel nobody
<mrglinux> doesn't read my message 
<ikonia> mrglinux: if you would like to be allowed back into the main ubuntu channel, your welcome to re-join this channel to resolve this issue
<mrglinux> thanks
<ikonia> mrglinux: if there is nothing else your welcome to leave this channel and cary on with your day
<ikonia> "carry" sorry 
<ikonia> mrglinux: that was quick
<ikonia> mrglinux: anything else you need ?
<mrglinux> i don't know.. i back to my work... i install beep .. i just want a idea for a audio player..
<mrglinux> bye
<ikonia> bye
 * mneptok just got mrglinux sorted
<ikonia> mneptok: of really ?
<Pici> Quicksort?
<ikonia> mneptok: what happened ?
<mneptok> 09:00 [mrglinux(n=mrg@unaffiliated/linux-mrg)] i accept your opinion
<ikonia> ?
<mneptok> you just need to know the fraemwork in which to build the conversation.
<mneptok> in this case, he's idling in #ubuntu-ir
<mneptok> so ....
<mneptok> 08:55 [msg(mrglinux)] your actions reflect on Ubuntu, on the Islamic Republic, and on Muslims. think about this, please.
<mneptok> mrglinux: a-salaam aleykum.
<mrglinux> mneptok hi mate
<Tm_T> hi kids
<mneptok> how may we help you?
<ikonia> mrglinux: do you need someething in here ?
<ikonia> !idle  mrglinux 
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idle  mrglinux
<ikonia> !idle  |mrglinux 
<ubottu> mrglinux: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<mneptok> mrglinux: the rules are quite clear. idling in this channel is not allowed.
<Myrtti> mrglinux: did you have something to say to us?
<jussi01> tag team! :D
<ikonia> gym time
<jussi01> yep, Im heading to the pool soon :)
<mrglinux> what's happen here? i'm not here 
<Myrtti> mrglinux: did you have something to talk with us?
<Myrtti> mrglinux: you cannot just stay here unless you have something to say
<mrglinux> Myrtti not more... but when the ubuntu channel open?
<mrglinux> Myrtti i'm on phone not computer
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> anyone?
<Myrtti> I'm not fit for this now
<Myrtti> mrglinux: it will be opened when you show and tell us you can behave
<mrglinux> Myrtti how to?
 * jussi01 nominate "mr patience" - ikonia
<mrglinux> :-D
<Myrtti> jussi01: he's gone already
<mrglinux> ok im confuse here 
<mrglinux> take it easy
<mrglinu1> bye bye
<Myrtti> "oops
<Myrtti> "
<Pici> Myrtti: Revising the ban?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> there we go
<Myrtti> I'm too tired for this, really
<Pici> Myrtti: It can be draining at times
<Myrtti> >___< 5.10 PPC version...
<Myrtti> RILLY
<Pici> oye
<mneptok>  /j #debian
<mneptok> "Lennify me."
<Myrtti> mneptok: feel free to tell him. I'm going to have a nap
<mneptok> good for you, you should. and i'm too busy to help.
<mrglinux> peace :-D
<mrglinux> what do you want to hear ?
<mrglinux> oh idle ...
<mneptok> mrglinux: we want you to read the Code Of Conduct and make a solemn promise to follow it. if you are saying it without honesty, there's no reasont o say anything.
<mneptok> swearing at people is not following the Code Of Conduct
<mrglinux> mneptok no problem im honesty
<mrglinux> mneptok where is your Code Of Conduct
<mneptok> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<mneptok> please read that
 * mrglinux is reading
<mrglinux> hale
<mneptok> 05:03 < mrglinux> fuck all   <---- that Code Of Conduct clearly prohibits such behavior. agreed?
<mrglinux> mneptok yes i agreed before but i don't know why anybody didn't see my agreement 
<mrglinux> :-D
<mrglinux> i have to back to work
<mneptok> mrglinux: you will follow the CoC now?
<mrglinux> mneptok yes 
<mrglinux> i do that before but a little angry
<mrglinux> **did
<mneptok> mrglinux: excellent. Myrtti, who banned you, will see this. i expect she will then un-ban you. but we take your oath seriously. so should you.
<mneptok> go to work. give Myrtti time. check here later if you have problems.
<mrglinux> :-D
<mrglinux> okey
<mrglinux> im very happy man ;-)
<mneptok> good good. remember, idling here is not a good idea. ;)
<mrglinux> okey
<mrglinux> it's seems all people idle here .such as Myrtti anyway i come back to my work :-D
<mrglinux> bye bye
 * genii continues to stare at screen transfixed by compiler messages
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, Lummoxx_ said: !ubottu is pure awesome
 * ikonia returns
<ikonia> interesting mrglinux plays dumb - but knowns how to change his nick to ban dodge
<ikonia> knows even
 * ikonia 's brain is lacking oxygen after running
<Myrtti> ikonia: very intresting :-/
 * ikonia still has a headache
 * Myrtti sighs
<Myrtti> ikonia: :-D
<ikonia> yeah yeah
<mrglinux> why i redirect here?
 * Myrtti reads the backlog
<ikonia> mrglinux: you where told hy
<Myrtti> mrglinux: you promise to behave?
<ikonia> why
<mrglinux> Myrtti how many times?
<Myrtti> mrglinux: how many times what?
<mrglinux> Myrtti promise to behave
<Myrtti> mrglinux: I'm sorry, I was having a nap while you were here the last time
<Myrtti> mrglinux: but you did promise to behave?
<mrglinux> :-D
<mrglinux> yes
<ikonia> mrglinux: did you read the documents I sent you ?
<ikonia> impressivly quick
<Myrtti> mrglinux: now that you promised to behave, if we see you misbehaving in #ubuntu, you're going to end up coming here, and for a longer time
<Pici> ikonia: There has been quite a bit of time since he was here last.
<ikonia> mrglinux: do you have the links to the documents I sent you ?
<mrglinux> ikonia coc ?
<ikonia> Pici: yes, I suppose a few hours have past
<ikonia> mrglinux: yes
<mrglinux> i bored from your behave 
<Myrtti> ikonia: your call
<ikonia> there we have it
<ikonia> didn't take much 
 * Myrtti goes back to bed
<mrglinux> Myrtti are you sure?
<Myrtti> ikonia: should I or will you?
<Myrtti> hold on...
<ikonia> Myrtti: your ban - I'm not buying this as he knows how to ban dodge, and a simple question gets attitude back
<Pici> <devils advocate>There may a language barrier here</da>
<ikonia> Pici: he knows other words
<ikonia> and knows how to ban dodge which isn't a language think
<ikonia> knows how to drop cloak to get beyond a ban
<ikonia> mrglinux: do you still have the links I sent you to read ?
<mrglinux> ikonia would you like to translate them in my native language ?
<ikonia> mrglinux: , no, just wondered if you still have them
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> mrglinux: do you stil have them ?
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<mrglinux> ikonia ok
<ikonia> mrglinux: ? I was just asking if you still have the URL's for the links I gave you, that's all
<mrglinux> ikonia yes i saw them
<ikonia> mrglinux: do you still have the links
<mrglinux> ikonia yeeeeeeeees
<ikonia> mrglinux: which ones did you read
<mrglinux> ikonia coc
<ikonia> mrglinux: what is the link you read ?
<ikonia> mrglinux: could you post it to me so I know it's the right one please 
<mrglinux> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<mrglinux> you really bored me 
<Pici> bored?
<mrglinux> ok i come back to work 
<ikonia> mrglinux: have you got the other link too
<mrglinux> ikonia no 
<Tm_T> ...
<ikonia> mrglinux: then how did you read it ?
<mrglinux> ikonia  i think
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> mrglinux: I understand there may be a languge barrier here - so please don't take offence if we ask you to repeat something so we can understand it a little better
<mrglinux> :-D
<ikonia> mrglinux: what do you mean by "I think" 
<mrglinux> ikonia i can think about everything and see them 
<ikonia> mrglinux: I'm sorry, I don't undersand what you're saying 
<ikonia> understand
<mrglinux> ikonia i know that
<ikonia> Pici: I'd leave this to your judgment with Myrtti as I have made my view point clear
<mrglinux> i like this channel
<Myrtti> that's nice...
<Myrtti> mrglinux: I've taken your ban off. Behave.
<mrglinux> Myrtti mean you remove me from black list?
<Tm_T> mrglinux: yes
<nbeebo> hi i got banned for saying "u" instead of "you" is this right? 
<Myrtti> mrglinux: if there's nothing else, you may leave now
<Tm_T> nbeebo: who and where?
<nbeebo> theres some ops that got personal hatred against me because of that
<Myrtti> mrglinux: have a nice day
<mrglinux> but i like this channel .. everyone see my message and answer soon
<mrglinux> :-D
<Pici> mrglinux: This is not a support channel.
<mrglinux> i don't have question
<mrglinux> my problem solved with my self 
<mrglinux> :P
<Myrtti> mrglinux: feel free to leave then
<nbeebo> well instead of flaming him can someone help me?
<mrglinux> i like here  // i want be in black list ans talk to you 
<Myrtti> nbeebo: once he's out
<nbeebo> ok thanks
<Tm_T> nbeebo: saw my questions?
<nbeebo> oh missed it
<nbeebo> #ubuntu-offtopic with some guys i cant remember
<nbeebo> bazhan-g, added - to not call for him
<nbeebo> topil-y
<nbeebo> r-ww not sure tho
<Tm_T> nbeebo: when?
<nbeebo> well been before, been pretty active last few weeks, but ban was a few days ago,  but then they started point out i say "u" instead of "you"
<Tm_T> nbeebo: how did you respond?
<nbeebo> then i said something like "its not against the rules" and "if u have so much problems with it maybe u should get a script that changes " u " to "you"
<nbeebo> then they started to whine i said u in the sentence after, to mock them, i didnt even think about that, so i said it isnt true, then they called me troll etc
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Tm_T> nbeebo: you understand that you intentionally made unclear messages, right?
<nbeebo> i dont understand ur sentence sorry... 
<Pici> K99Brain: How can we help you today?
<Tm_T> nbeebo: ur?
<K99Brain> Hi all. I have a question and a request
<nbeebo> it means "your"
<Tm_T> nbeebo: ah, see
<nbeebo> ??
<K99Brain> question: Do you know which is the meaning of the +L mode for a channel?
<K99Brain> and
<Pici> !modes | K99Brain 
<ubottu> K99Brain: There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Tm_T> nbeebo: again you made unclear message
<K99Brain> thank you Pici 
<nbeebo>  u mean i say "u" and not "you"? 
<Tm_T> nbeebo: hmm, apparently yes
<Myrtti> K99Brain: anything else?
<K99Brain> yes
<K99Brain> please
<K99Brain> I'm an operator in #ubuntu-it
<nbeebo> tm_t but this isnt intentionally, and it isnt against the rules to be unclear for that matter...
<K99Brain> we really need a floodbot
<K99Brain> when can we have it?
<Myrtti> K99Brain: welcome to #ubuntu-irc :-)
<nbeebo> im just used to it, if i start saying "you" i need to think about it all the time, hard for me to change these things, ive tried
<K99Brain> thanks Myrtti 
<Tm_T> nbeebo: ok, but you must understand its unclear to others
<Myrtti> K99Brain: we can discuss the matter there
<K99Brain> LjL-Temp, I'm asking to you in particular. Pleaseee
<Tm_T> nbeebo: so they WILL point it out
<nbeebo> i dont think about it when i say it, but maybe it can
<nbeebo> yes they can, but they think im doing it on purpose etc, im saying i dont
<K99Brain> Myrtti, thank you. I know that jester has already asked for the same thing
<Myrtti> K99Brain: if there's not anything else, we have an issue here at hand with nbeebo, so we'd like to continue this there
<nbeebo> then im trying to have some serious conversation they ignore it and say "!u" or "i cant take a man who says "u" seriously" or etc, should i just /ignore them?
<Tm_T> nbeebo: you do it on purpose if its pointed out (:
<K99Brain> Myrtti, ok. thank you
<K99Brain> bye all
<Myrtti> bye
<nbeebo> no i dont, its my way of saying "u"
<nbeebo> thank you very much...
<Tm_T> nbeebo: so if others harrass you, they are just doing their way?
<nbeebo> yeah
<nbeebo> well, on purpose intentionally
<nbeebo> to harass me
<Tm_T> nbeebo: no, its just their way, as said
<Tm_T> thats the excuse _you_ usr
<Tm_T> use
<nbeebo> ? its not the same, u cant compare those
<Tm_T> nbeebo: they see your behaviour the same way
<Tm_T> than you theirs
<Tm_T> though, to me it seems that you are the one not willing to accept rules
<Tm_T> or something, I think I stop now, no keyboard here
<nbeebo_> computer hung...
<nbeebo_> Tm_T, where were we?
<nbeebo_> anyway, it was a lot of stuff i wrote u, but to sum it up, is it right to get banned for just saying "u" instead of "you"?
<Myrtti> nbeebo_: there's several entries about you in our systems, and they're not just about your usage of "u"
<nbeebo_> well, i mean the usage of "u" instead of "you" ofcourse
<nbeebo_> oh that
<nbeebo_> yeah but that was long time ago, cant even remember why
<Pici> @bansearch nbeebo_ 
<ubottu> Match: *!*@217-210-198-227-no71.tbcn.telia.com by topyli in #ubuntu-offtopic on Feb 15 2009 14:54:27 (ID: 10044)
<nbeebo_> pici i think u were among those who were very hostile to me about saying "u" at that time
<Pici> nbeebo_: I dont see myself at all in those logs.
<topyli> nbeebo_: it's not about "u" at all. neither is it about any other single offence. you refuse to take advice, and are not very likely to behave well
<nbeebo_> but why should i take advice of chaning "u" to "you"?
<topyli> that is, unless you have changed your mind
<nbeebo_> u were also one of those against me
<nbeebo_> u could tell me anything, if i didnt listen or obay u can ban me?
<topyli> pretty much. but if you think i have done so without sufficient reason, you can take it up
<topyli> first here of course, as you have
<nbeebo_> yeah im doing it right now
<topyli> you have been provided with a link to the irc guidelines, and also with a long time of personal guidance and warnings when you refuse to live bu them on ubuntu channels. eventually you have been banned. i don't see where you were wronged
<nbeebo_> yes ive done all of that, but i dont think i could be banned or just kicked out just because of that
<topyli> you have been told as much, by myself and others on -ot, several times
<topyli> that you will in fact be banned, that is
<nbeebo_> yeah, but that doesnt make it wrong, i could send 100 people there and point out everything about someone until he was banned?
<nbeebo_> isnt ops about justice and not what THEY choose to think?
<topyli> it is
<topyli> well, it is about seeing that the channel users are being nice and living by the CoC they have agreed to follow on #ubuntu-* channels
<nbeebo_> yes, but that hasnt very much to do with it, everything can have to do with it, any personal and non techincal statement or so
<topyli> depends on the channel. #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic are very different of course
<nbeebo_> well since this isnt working, and differnet people tend to be ops im leaving and be back another time..
<nbeebo_> well bye and thanks 
<topyli> alright
<Myrtti> lolhelp
<Seeker`> hihi
 * Myrtti rolls
<Seeker`> how be?
<Myrtti> vewy tiwed
<Seeker`> awww
<Myrtti> I'm hoping tomorrow I'll know if the project is going to end and if so, when
<Myrtti> on related news: 24d, 2h, 24m, 10s.
<Myrtti> \o/
<Seeker`> ?
<Myrtti> until my flight lands :-D
<Seeker`> to where?
<Myrtti> Stansted :-D
<Seeker`> business or pleasure?
<Myrtti> that's a trick question :-D
<Myrtti> business on pleasure :-D
<Seeker`> how long for?
<Myrtti> I have *NO* idea :-D
<Myrtti> ie. haven't bought flight back
<Seeker`> haha
<Seeker`> forever? :P
<Myrtti> nope :-D
<Myrtti> prolly about a month or so
<Seeker`> cool
<genii> ping jussi01
<Seeker`> Myrtti: would be nice to meet you if you ever end up nearby
<jussi01> genii: pong
<genii> jussi01: Got Qt4.5rc1 into a deb and installed. Arora and Quassel rebuilds are next...
<jussi01> cool'
<genii> jussi01: Overslept BTW :)
<genii> Are you moving the core to 0.4 ?
<jussi01> genii: rofl. 
<jussi01> genii: core is git and always will be. updated when I feel like it. its close to 0.4 right now
 * genii makes more coffee 
<Seeker`> hihi
<Nafallo> ugh. STN
<Seeker`> STN?
<jpds> Nafallo++;
<Nafallo> ✁☹
<Nafallo> Seeker`: Stansted.
<Nafallo> having said that... I'm abusing the airport 13th.
<Seeker`> I think Stanstead is closest to where she wants to end up
<Nafallo> still a fail airport :-)
<Nafallo> doesn't change based on location ;-)
<Seeker`> whats wrong with it?
<jpds> Seeker`: He says "Everything."
<Seeker`> heh
<ikonia> @bansearch grant-a
<ubottu> Match: *!*=kr0n0593@*.hsd1.tx.comcast.net by p_quarles in #ubuntuforums on Feb 14 2009 17:31:45 (ID: 10032)
<ikonia> 23:03 -!- tangentcollision [n=tangentc@c-98-192-96-72.hsd1.ga.comcast.net]
<ikonia> same guy ?
<ikonia> .ga and .tx are they different locations ?
<ikonia> texas ?
<nickrud_> georgia and texas
 * nickrud_ looks at timestamps, and wanders off
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-20
 * genii sips
<nalioth> ikonia: that's not even funny
<nikrud> ha. I thought so
<Flannel> nikrud: Yes, we'd like storage.  I... hope to have a manifest tonight, but if you need it now, I could probably throw something together.  Phone calls, etc.
<nikrud> Flannel, tomorrow morning would be fine; gives me the afternoon to futz with the security guys. And they'll only be concerned with actual computers and monitors, that high value stuff
<_MMA_> Hey. Can I get someone banned who was just a complete ass in #ubuntu-artwork?
<nikrud> _MMA_, from the looks of things, you're an op there ;)
<_MMA_> Uh... Oh yeah. :P I totally forget how to do it. :)
<Flannel>  /mode +b *!*@pool-173-66-53-36.washdc.fios.verizon.net
<Flannel> _MMA_: ^^
<_MMA_> Killer. Thanx
<nikrud> _MMA_, what irc client do you use? there's a couple useful scripts for ops; I use xchat and chanserv.py
<_MMA_> nikrud: Just usin' Pidgin. My needs are pretty basic. But I found the file where I got the commands I need.
<_MMA_> Thanx guys.
<nalioth> pidgin? a channel op?  0_0
<Flannel> nalioth: Sometimes you just have to smile and nod
<nikrud> and admire modest people
 * Flannel wouldn't wish pidgin IRC on his enemies.
<nikrud> I used it for about 2 minutes once I think
<ubottu> zoredache called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<Daft_Punk> I need to speak to an op please
<Daft_Punk> preferably tritium since he was sort of involved last time
<Pici> Why?
<Pici> Daft_Punk: Why do you need to speak to an op?
<Daft_Punk> to report something
<Pici> Daft_Punk: Well, you're talking to one now.
<Daft_Punk> can i please PM you
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> Okay then.
<jdong> he went to work it harder make it better...
<jdong> ok I should be hit for that.
<Pici> Yes, you should. Too bad I'm too tired.
<tritium> Pici: any idea what Daft_Punk wanted?
<tritium> hello, nickrud 
<nickrud> tritium, hey. What did you do to daft_punk? :)
<tritium> nickrud: nothing.  That guy spree from a few nights ago was PMing him.  I suspect he was getting more PMs from him, and wanted to report them.
<nickrud> ah, you did right by him earlier then
<tritium> I suppose so.
<nickrud> somehow I've avoided all the bad crap, the abusive pms and all
 * nickrud knocks on his head for luck
<tritium> nickrud: wow
<nickrud> the only wood nearby
<nickrud> @btlogin
<tritium> Hi, Flannel.
<Flannel> Howdy tritium 
<tritium> nickrud: that Rick Santelli video today was awesome
 * nickrud is not a fish today :)
<tritium> Fish?
<nickrud> I'm not going for the hook :)
<tritium> Oh, heh.  I assumed you'd seen it.
<nickrud> I have. Of course, I bet he wouldn't contribute to a dam on a stream feeding the river that might flood his home either.  
<tritium> nickrud: you're a comedian :)
<nickrud> even though it is at flood stage already
<tritium> Ooh!  openwrt 8.09 is released!
<Flannel> openwrt... how is that related to Tomato et al?
<tritium> Flannel: not sure of the relation.
<Flannel> Ah, that was HyperWRT
 * Myrtti yawns
<tritium> I just may put openwrt on my wrt54g
<nickrud> Flannel, keep an eye on sebsebseb, he provides pretty decent help over all
<tritium> nickrud: is there a "but"?
<nickrud> he's like me, longwinded and likely to drift off topic
<tritium> Bed time.  Good night.
<nickrud> likewise, see you later tritium .
<nickrud> Flannel, pm?
<tritium> See you, nickrud.
<elky> topyli, in future use the 'u is you in dutch. the channel is english-only. please dont speak dutch there. also, it means 'wow!' in albanian, 'inside' in croatian and serbian, 'beside' in czech, 'and' in maltese, 'from' in polish, 'under' in slovak, 'or' in spanish, and 'uneducated' in irc-ese.
<topyli> heh
<topyli> elky: that would be a good factoid replacement in fact
<Flannel> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Flannel> Only a little longer.  Although it does remove the y bcuz ne1 etc stuff.
<topyli> hmm and probably not comprehensive. the original mentions flemish
<topyli> u is also a russian proposition meaning "on something" or a possessive "i have money on me" form
<elky> flemish isnt on google translate
<bazhang> u means fish in Mandarin
<elky> i think this is time for me to set up another 'why' page
<elky> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<elky> now that i remember where i keep my PSAs
<elky> bazhang, can you confirm topyli's russian translation of 'u'?
<topyli> i have an umbrella. u menya zontik
<topyli> it's not a "word" as such
<elky> that's a bit long-winded to add to that list then
<bazhang> preposition I would imagine in that case, 'unattended', or 'horseshoe' would be ones I thought of
<elky> lets leave it out for now then
<bazhang> I would trust topyli 's russian any day though :)
<elky> would or wouldn't?
<bazhang> would elky 
<topyli> i stll remember much of the grammar from school, but have forgotten almost all the vocabulary
<elky> you did russian at school? cool
<bazhang> k - uz, b- ot ,etc
<elky> eh?
<bazhang> prepositions that were learned early on
<bazhang> sorry to clog the channel
<topyli> elky: at the time, parents were being lobbied to expose their kids to russian. everybody learning german as their third language was a problem, because it happened in the expense of russian and french
<topyli> after all, russia is a neighbor, big trade partner etc etc
<topyli> as it happened, i never needed it in real life and slowly forgot all about it
 * jussi01 wishes he knew russian, would be a big help at work...
<jussi01> finnish would help also :P
<topyli> heh
<VNEWHBGUYE> is my Ubuntu offtopic ban over yet?
<VNEWHBGUYE> you ops cant ban me from there for the rest of my life
<bazhang> what nickname VNEWHBGUYE 
<Myrtti> @bansearch VNEWHBGUYE 
<ubottu> Match: *!*@59.183* by tonyyarusso in #ubuntu-offtopic on Feb 09 2009 12:43:54 (ID: 9870)
<VNEWHBGUYE> IDK, i used a different nick there every-time
<VNEWHBGUYE> so how many more days
<bazhang> nickchangertroll?
<VNEWHBGUYE> yes, i believe that was the last name i used at ubuntu offtopic
<bazhang> VNEWHBGUYE, you troll everytime you are let in there
<ikonia> no
<VNEWHBGUYE> uh
<VNEWHBGUYE> bye
<ikonia> bye
<Flannel> That was productive.
<bazhang> thought it was nbeebo for a sec
<bazhang> the lack of 'u' gave it away
<elky> failtroll?
<topyli> i wonder why join a channel in the first place if you're not going to be a "person"
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> bazhang: nbeebo is another one who it's pointless discussing with
<bazhang> ikonia, agreed
<bazhang> the failtroll guy says he wants to be paid to troll
<ikonia> again - that attitude - ban, it seems pointless to keep covering old ground with these guys
<ikonia> he states "I use this nick name to troll channels"
<topyli> nbeebo is annoying because he almost never really "breaks" a "rule" you can put a finger on
<ikonia> that's his intent - seems pointless to dicuss is
<ikonia> topyli: U shud get on top of it
<ikonia> :D
<bazhang> seems to blame others a lot though
<topyli> heh
<ikonia> u need 2 understand dat saying u is why he was banned not b-cos he is unable 2 follo instruction
<bazhang> haha
<topyli> yeah. y is sayin u so bad. clearly he's being mistreated
 * ikonia backs away 
<topyli> oh. a fellow musician from back when we were fellow musicians has died at 32
<topyli> that's not a very ripe age :(
<bazhang> oh I'm sorry
<topyli> thanks
<elky> google translate is stupid. it tried to claim that 'r' is german for 'ratisbon' which is a city... and 'y' is vietnamese for 'italy'
<topyli> of course, i'm now learning from the news, and they don't disclose very much about it. will have to ask friends what stupid adventure he's been on this time :\
<ikonia> topyli: sad to hear that
<topyli> there's a certain subset of artists who don't seem to manage very old lifespans too well
 * elky huggles topyli
<topyli> looks like wikipedia is up to date. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sentenced
<Myrtti> lolwhut?
<Myrtti> topyli: !
<topyli> quite fast for an encyclopedia
<topyli> Myrtti: teh tenkuloid
<elky> hrm... google translate says 'ur' means 'watch' in danish. is this true, or another googleism?
<topyli> also swedish
<Myrtti> you knew celebs, topyli...
<Myrtti> know them too
<Myrtti> almost celeb yourself
<topyli> i have a famous name!
<topyli> Myrtti: the music business is like that. some of your friends might actually make it :)
<elky> topyli, is that watch as in look or watch as in tic-toc
<topyli> tic-tock the chronograph
<topyli> chronometer. what is it. must be something like that
<topyli> actually, 'ur' is either old-fashioned or perhaps a special kind of clock. mostly you hear them say 'klocka'
<elky> it's also 'from' in swedish
<topyli> yes
<Myrtti> webmail, 3G and bitlbee ♥ 
<Myrtti> my god I need more sleep
<elky> topyli, http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/
<topyli> elky: ohh that might become a great reference
<elky> topyli, i have a few others. s/abbreviations/worksforme/ and s/abbreviations/whygirlgroups/
<topyli> also useful
<bazhang> debian ultramix? that sounds bad
<ikonia> sounds crap
<ikonia> straight off the bat
<ikonia> "ultra" = "wothless" normally
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> I bet the folks in #debian dont like it
<bazhang> afraid to leave pop79 in charge of this wifi issue
<bazhang> pretty soon he'll say: /j #pop79-wifi
<ikonia> bazhang:I'm watching him
<bazhang> ikonia, I guessed as much :)
<bazhang> xorg.conf has a big man page, not read xorg but guessing its not small either
<ikonia> bazhang: someone getting solid help tells someone the equivilent of RTFM and is "smug" about it
<bazhang> ikonia, I saw that, especially after you had helped leissi so much
<ikonia> hence why I've tooled down now
<jester-> hi
<ikonia> hello he
<ikonia> jester
<jester-> ikonia: i did want to say that our floodbot in irc italina channel are back
<ikonia> ooh, thats great
<jester-> who has made it i dont know, but thanks very much
<ikonia> must have been nalioth or ljl
<ikonia> I'm sure they will read this and appriciate your thanks
<jester-> well, have a good day
<ikonia> thanks, you too
<Mez> can we get a bot in #ubuntu-uk-bugjam?
<ikonia> bugjam ?
<ikonia> what the devil is that
<Mez> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam
 * popey pulls ikonia out from under a rock
<ikonia> I'm so out of touch
<ikonia> I'm not cool enough
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sleepy_cat said: !ubottu is crazy
<ikonia> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<ikonia> what's the indonesia factoid
<ikonia> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<jussi01> nalioth: jpds: see Mez's request
<bazhang>  [OLALALAYAYYO_] (n=OLALALAY@59.183.25.175): OLALALAYAYYO still trolling
<ikonia> where ?
<bazhang> in ubuntuforums channel
<ikonia> Hmmm
<ikonia> I think he's fail troll
<ikonia> same style of questioning in ##mac too
<bazhang> same vnewbyguy as earlier
<ikonia> same questions as normal
<bazhang> yep its nickchangertroll failtroll etc
<bazhang> VNEWHBGUYE (n=DRGTSERY@59.183.25.175
<ikonia> getting fed up of him now
<bazhang> he wondered why he wasn't unbanned in -ot
<ikonia> he knows the reason
<Pici> tritium: Nothing of value.  He was telling me that 'spree' had messaged him something about being told on. I just told him to ignore the guy.
<mneptok> "told on?"
<mneptok> those exact words?
<Pici> mneptok: Close. 
<mneptok> anyone that makes me feel mature should be removed from Ubuntu IRC namespace for the good of the project.
<ikonia> yes dada
<ikonia> da
<ikonia> da
<ikonia> oh dslkfjs;dlfksjdf
<ikonia> "Dad"
<Pici> mneptok: He was relaying what the other person had said, and that other persosn is still banned.
<mneptok> ikonia: you're told on when sabdfl gets home.
 * mneptok locks himself in his room
<ikonia> turn the music down
 * mneptok turns it up
<mneptok> YOU'RE TOLD ON! LEAVE ME ALONE!
<mneptok> (omg, this is *exactly* how 90% of the "why am i banned?" conversations look to me)
<ikonia> ha ha
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !defaultbrowser is "To change your default browser type 'sudo update-alternatives –config x-www-browser' in !terminal (GNOME/xFCE) or !konsole (KDE)"
<mneptok> err ... there's a GUI
 * genii brews a fresh batch of coffee
<Pici> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<Pici> augh
<Saggese> hi staff
<Saggese> :P
<jussi01> hrm...
<jussi01> @bansearch Saggese
<ubottu> No matches found for saggese!n=saggese@unaffiliated/saggese in any channel
<jussi01> meh, people are weird
<genii> Yup
<jussi01> tsimpson: ping. 
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<Pici> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - For more info see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000536.html
<Tm_T> indeedio
<Pici> Azag: How can we help you today?
<Azag> I am banned becouse a firend do same troll with my account in ubuntu-es :S
<Pici> Azag: We do not handle bans from loco channels in here.  #ubuntu-irc is the proper place for those sort of requests.
<Pici> Updated !UDS as well.
<mneptok> hrmf.
<mneptok> do i correct "Karmic" or not? ;)
<jussi01> mneptok: what now?
<mneptok> the correct Pali is "Kammic" :)
<jussi01> mneptok: meh!
<jussi01> :P
<Pici> argh
<Pici> The banlist is full...again
<Pici> removed some old mutes...
<nickrud> @btlogin
<jussi01> Pici: slap some heads together then :P
<nickrud> how many bans can we have total?
<Pici> Floodbots only outright ban if a) the user ctcps the channel or b) a mibbit user is kicked, right?
<Pici> nickrud: I want to say 500. 
<Flannel> Yeah.
<Flannel> It'd be nice if they'd also comment on the kick/mibbit stuff
<Pici> Its a combination of bans, realname bans, invites and exceptions.
<Flannel> since, most of those can be removed almost immediately.
<jussi01> Pici: is this mostly floodbots fault? or are ops being lazy?
<nickrud> that's not many for a busy channel. I've only 3 active, all recent. Commented, too ;)
<Pici> jussi01: 58 out of 395 bans are even from the floodbots
<jussi01> Pici: ok, so ops need to clean a little, wonder how many of the bans are domains we dont trust, like silenceisdefeat
<Pici> jussi01: What do you think about removing the bans (not forwards) from the Floodbots? I'd think most of them were klines.
<jussi01> Pici: fine with me, though maybe we should leave thwe recent ones. wasnt Ikonia looking into it?
<ikonia> what do you want me to remove ?
<ikonia> I don't think I've got many bans in BT 
<jussi01> ikonia: no, were you not looking at the list of bans from the floodbots?
<jussi01> and ikonia, pm?
<ikonia> yes, I was
<ikonia> jussi01: sure
<ikonia> jussi01: and a generic ban list
<jussi01> ahh. can we please make it happen?
<Pici> Most of the bans from the floodbots got klines
<ikonia> I'll finish going through the list tonight and remove everything thats %100 - the non-floodbot list is done and ready for removal, the floodbot list is almost done
<ikonia> myrtti cleared some of the floodbots for me
<mneptok> i cleaned out anything of mine >6 monts old ~2 weeks ago
<Pici> ikonia, jussi01: I'm going to unban the floodbot's bans. Not the banforwards.
<jussi01> Pici: right. Im sure we can sort it if they come back.
<Pici> jussi01: I'll have a log of them anyway.
<Pici> I put together a quick shell script to accept a file of hostmasks and split it out into the commands needed to unban them.
<myrtti> I did?
<Pici> For some reason 'myrtti' makes me think its Myrtti with her hair down. /me shrugs
<myrtti> lol
<Pici> egads
<mneptok> now she has an erection.
<mneptok> thanks for that mental imagery
<Pici> I.. er...  I
 * Pici palms
<Myrtti> mneptok: ...
<Myrtti> you're the one with the lowercase m.
<Myrtti> TOUCHÉ!
<Pici> Myrtti: touche... I was typing that!
<Pici> oh well//me goes back to being in an odd mood
<Myrtti> DOUBLE WHAMMER!
<Myrtti> <instant rimshot />
 * nickrud wonders if dansguardian will catch the previous
<Myrtti> nickrud: only if it's lined with latex!
<mneptok> Myrtti: my hair is down. no ... not that hair .....
 * nickrud gets out the lysol
<mneptok> Vodka and Percoset. cleans like a white tornado!
<nickrud> ah, the memories :)
<mneptok> or lack thereof.
 * genii sips
<nickrud> I was a professional. Only amatures implode
 * nickrud looks at his latte, which is disappointly cold
 * genii freshens up the latte
<tritium> Pici: thanks.
<tritium> Hi nickrud, genii, Myrtti.
<tritium> Hello, mneptok, future neighbor.
<nickrud> morning tritium. pm? Got a link for you ;)
<tritium> nickrud: sure
<tritium> nickrud: am I a fish today?
<nickrud> only if you bite :)
<Myrtti> blubblub
<Seeker`> wibble
<mneptok> tritium: ahoy thar
 * Pici wonders if hes muted at times in #ubuntu
<mneptok> nalioth: how long do group apps usually take to process?
<Seeker`> mneptok: "quite a while" I believe
<nalioth> mneptok: couple days short of infinity
<nalioth> mneptok: couple days longer than the sun takes to burn off it's fuel
 * nalioth runs
<mneptok> nalioth: *sigh*
<Myrtti>  ;2D9;2~9;2~9;2~9;2~9;2~9;2~9;2~9;2~9;2~9;2~9;2~
<Myrtti> damn cat
<Nafallo> blame the cat... :-P
<Myrtti> http://flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3296132668/
<Myrtti> he figured the cursor is a nice toy
<Nafallo> ha!
<Ursinha> Myrtti, very cool pic :)
<ubottu> _VIM_ called the ops in #ubuntu (Cyntek)
<Seeker`> does mailman-bounces@lists.ubuntu.com ever actually send anything useful?
<jdong> the -bounces usually always sends the "if you haven't noticed yet, you're subscribed to list $x"
<Seeker`> hmm
<jdong> killfile material :)
<Seeker`> it also appears to send me a lot spam too :P
 * genii sips
 * Seeker` spis
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nalioth> we may have to institute a rather wide ban for this little bas****d
<Seeker`> nalioth: ?
<nalioth> the last exploiter
<nalioth> he's running rampant across the network
<Seeker`> ah
<Seeker`> is a k-line not appropriate?
<nalioth> not when he immediately recycles his modem and gets a new IP
<Seeker`> eww
<Seeker`> someone needs to put a large nail through his modem
<Seeker`> it'll either pin it where it is so it cant change IP
<Seeker`> or kill the modem
<Seeker`> either is good
<nalioth> as i said, an unusually large ban may be in order
<Seeker`> what sort of scale are you talking about?
<nalioth> Seeker`: we'll see when we get there
<Seeker`> Shininggg: how can we hlep you?
<Shininggg> well i've change port and the message about DCCexploit keep poping up
<Seeker`> have you reconnected to the network?
<Shininggg> nope
<Seeker`> you need to reconnect to the network for the port change to take effect
<Shininggg> cool thx a lot
<Myrtti> http://twitter.com/ShutteR77/statuses/1197313492 *lol*
<Seeker`> i dont get it
<Myrtti> someone has bothered to tweet about what I've said on IRC
<Seeker`> meh, twitter sucks
<Seeker`> "OMG! MUST TELL EVERYONE I GOT ON THE TRAIN"
<Seeker`> "OMG! MUST TELL EVERYONE I GOT A SEAT"
<Seeker`> "OMG! MUST TELL EVERYONE WE ARE GOING THROUGH A STATION"
<Seeker`> etc.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Seeker`> at least with the system in place each exploit hits fewer and fewer users
<guntbert> Hi
<Seeker`> how can we help you?
<guntbert> is it just me, or are the floodbots in #ubuntu acting a bit strange today? ([00:44] * FloodBot1 sets ban on galvanize!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic)
<Seeker`> guntbert: someone did an exploit; That redirects people to somewhere with instructions on how to fix it
<guntbert> Seeker`: ah I see, it was just because at least the one I mentioned was acting completely normally
<Seeker`> the people redirected to #ubuntu-read-topic haven't done anything wrong, they just need to fix their connection to stop themselves being exploited again
<guntbert> Seeker`: ok, now I understand - am a bit slow already :), thx
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-21
<Myrtti> uh-oh
<Seeker`> what?
<Myrtti> I just wonder if there's a day that Grant-A isn't getting into trouble...
<Myrtti> I wish today is the day
<Seeker`> A day not ending in -y?
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> I'm off to sleepzorland
<Myrtti> talk to you later
<Seeker`> night night
<tritium> Good night, Myrtti.
<Grant-A> hello
<bazhang> Grant-A, hi
<Grant-A> I noticed recently that I am not able to say wtf
<bazhang> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Grant-A> but I can say brain**** (filtered just incase)
<bazhang> indeed it is not welcome
<Flannel> Grant-A: You're missing the point.  Which has been explained to you a few times.
<Grant-A> I do not see how saying a term used in exteme surprise is unfriendly
<nickrud> been that way for a while, Grant-A . no one has noticed. And I find it annoying as well, but if used exclusively to refer to the package, it's unavoidable
 * nickrud goes off to install an look at that language
<Grant-A> but how is using a term used in exteme confusion or surprise not friendly? Especially when the word in question isn't displayed due to the acronym?
<bazhang> hi!
<nickrud> Grant-A, everyone knows the acronym; we also ban jfgi and rtfm
<Grant-A> yes, but your intent is to keep the place friendly due to children and families
 * Flannel notes those are banned for other reasons.
<Flannel> Grant-A: The intent is to keep everyone civilized and mature.  Not to shelter people from the world.
<Grant-A> children would not know what the acronym mean
<bazhang> not the point
<Grant-A> So you're instituting censorship to not shelter people, but keep them mature?
<Grant-A> I have never seen any scientific reviews or studies saying that cuss words lower civility or matureity
<bazhang> Grant-A, you seem to be under the impression this is a freedom of speech issue
<Grant-A> *maturity
<Flannel> bazhang: Why did that statement send visions of clippy into my head?
<bazhang> Flannel, haha
<Grant-A> Well, if maturity is your problem
<Grant-A> then ban toilet humor as well
<Grant-A> or innuendo
<bazhang>   /clippy: were you trying to say 'u'?
<Grant-A> but why stop there?
<mc44> oh no, I feel a slippery slope approaching!
<Grant-A> let's ban the term microsoft as well
<Grant-A> and anything else that the roman censors do not see fit
<Grant-A> do you see my point?
<bazhang> Grant-A, the policy remains. your argumentation today will not change it.
<Flannel> Grant-A: Those are discouraged as well, yes.
<Grant-A> I can understand rtfm being banned, that's derogatory
<Grant-A> Flannel: Microsoft is discouraged? Really? :P
<Flannel> Grant-A: Toilet Humor and Innuendo.
<nickrud> Grant-A, I've banned people for excessive use of the word, yes
<Grant-A> but still, even using a filter for 'civility' is a bad idea
<mc44> Actually it works incredibly well
<Grant-A> because I've seen posts on the forums thinking that, due to all the filters on TV and the media, that everything with a cuss word should be censored
<Flannel> Grant-A: You're welcome to start your own channel with your own policies.  But these are ours.
<mc44> but you know, who cares about practical results when your principles are at stake!
<nickrud> Grant-A, it seems to be working well. I've been here for 4 years now, and very few leave for that reason
<Grant-A> Ironic
<Grant-A> You believe in the open exchange of ideas and software
<Grant-A> but discourage the free exchange of non-derogatory language?
<Grant-A> lovely
<Grant-A> I'll be leaving then
<mc44> Why?
 * nickrud figures that someone that equates the two isn't thinking clearly
<Flannel> Grant-A: Good luck in your future endeavours.
<mc44> Do you feel it that hard to refrain from swearing?
<Grant-A> mc44: It's the morality and hypocrisy of it all
<mc44> or do you believe that swearing is so important to your ability to communicate?
<mc44> There's no morality involved.
<Grant-A> Really
<mc44> It's a community, and people want it to be civil.
<Grant-A> Believing in Freedom for software doesn't apply to ideas?
<Grant-A> I suppose you'll be patenting parts of the Linux kernel, next
<nickrud> Grant-A, what idea does wtf embody?
<mc44> Should Linus allow crap code into the kernel?
<Grant-A> nickrud: Nothing at all, and that is why it is silly to ban it
<nickrud> Grant-A, but you were just equating it to an idea: <Grant-A> Believing in Freedom for software doesn't apply to ideas?
<Grant-A> I'll brb
<bazhang> feel free to say it out loud
<bazhang> no need to type it.
<Grant-A> Hold on, I'll continue this arguement in a few moments
<bazhang> or do as I do and spend time in Taipei traffic, and get it out of your system altogether
<Grant-A> the dogs need to go to the restroom
<mc44> I'm sure we all wait with muchos anticipation
<nickrud> lol, I am so glad I drive / or walk often 1.5 miles to work
<bazhang> :)
<tritium> nickrud: good thing.  Who knows what that koolaid might do to your driving skills ;)
<nickrud> tritium, even when I was professionally testing chemicals, I had better sense than driving during an experiment :)
<tritium> :)
<mc44> koolaid koala?
<ubottu> In ubottu, emma said: !there is a reference to Gutsy in the !awn factoid, should it be updated or is it okay?
<nickrud> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<bazhang> nerdshark and friends trolling
<nickrud> Hardy and later <--- suggestion for the factoid editors
<bazhang> <SquareHimself> I can... potentially troll again if the urge overcomes the inhibition.
<bazhang> <cedeel> trolling isn't working
<tritium> Yeah, I'm watching it too.
<nickrud> where you all seeing those lines?
<tritium> nickrud: I'll PM you
<Grant-A> back
<Grant-A> sorry, the dogs get angry when they need to pee
<Grant-A> Anyways, the reason why I am angry is not because the word is simply disallowed
<Grant-A> it's because where I come from, we have a document
<Grant-A> it's known as the first amendment
<Grant-A> it's purpose is to protect the freedom of speech, among other inalienable rights
<mc44> You do understand the first amendment merely protects you from government interference with your expression
<nickrud> Grant-A, don't even try that. This is not a governmental body 
<Grant-A> many people think that the first amendment is simply to protect what we can say
<Grant-A> nickrud: I'm not getting into a governmental thing
<Grant-A> nickrud: just wait and see what this is tied into
<nickrud> Grant-A, yes you are, that's the 1st amendment
<bazhang> Grant-A, does not apply.
<Grant-A> bazhang: I am aware of this
<bazhang> Grant-A, so this is a waste of time.
<Grant-A> The first amendment is actually there because it protects the exchange of ideas
<nickrud> Grant-A, anyone can tell you what you cannot say in a private space, and tell you to leave if you don't want to abide. Plenty of case law
<bazhang> Grant-A, the policy remains.
<mc44> I often swear in front of my grandmother while rubbing the bill of rights into her face.
<Grant-A> you see, without free speech, one cannot truly exchange ideas
<mc44> She loves it
<bazhang> Grant-A, will NOT be changed.
<Grant-A> First it was proprietary software, and now this
<bazhang> Grant-A, this is not going anywhere.
<Grant-A> To believe in freedoms of software and not believe in the freedom of speech is total hypocrisy
<mc44> No, it's not
<Grant-A> yes, yes it is
<bazhang> Grant-A, please depart the channel so we can deal with more pressing issues.
<nickrud> bzzzzt. Improper application of 1st amendment law. Sorry Grant-A you lose
<tritium> Grant-A: you misunderstand freedom of speech entirely
<Grant-A> Or is it you who misunderstand it?
<bazhang> does not matter.
<mc44> You can't put whatever you want in the mainline linux kernel, you can't say whatever you want in the official ubuntu community locations. That's just the way it is
<Grant-A> I utterly am ashamed of what Ubuntu has turned into
<Grant-A> good bye
<bazhang> bye
<Grant-A> humanity for all
<nickrud> Grant-A, read it. See if it says anything but government 
<Grant-A> more like to punish and enslave
<bazhang> hmm
<nickrud> gah
<mc44> Melodrama++
<bazhang> that seems a tad bit of a leap of logic
<nickrud> ++ doesn't even begin to encapsulate that
<bazhang> that slope is so steep 
<mc44> I could formulate a brainfuck expression to represent it, but he's not here to appreciate the joke ;(
<nickrud> rflol. I looked up the language. What a concept :)
<bazhang> is he still banned in ubuntuforums?
<bazhang> oh nice; a parting shot before he departs -ot
<tritium> He's grumbling in #archlinux-offtopic now too
<mc44> I wish I knew when this nostalgic period he's referring to was, because I must have missed it
<bazhang> what a surprise
<nickrud> I like the way it wasn't even a ripple in -ot
<bazhang> wonder if that was calculated while nerdshark et al were trolling in main channel
<nickrud> mc44, it was from about oct 04 - mar 05 I guess, before I got here
<mc44> nickrud: I assume so.
 * Pici scrolls up, scrolls back down
<nickrud> tritium, was it like grant-a said, back when?
<tritium> nickrud: you lost me.  What?
<nickrud> tritium, the nostalgic period, when ubuntu was still 'ubuntu'
<tritium> Oh, not exactly.
<bazhang> NGL-Jabrroa, how may we help you
<NGL-Jabrroa> well could you tell me how to set up samba for a printer? in ubuntu 8.10
<NGL-Jabrroa> i tried but it prints random characters
<tritium> NGL-Jabrroa: #ubuntu is the suppport channel
<NGL-Jabrroa> i know and im sorry
<NGL-Jabrroa> ikonia still has not lifted the ban from my name
<bazhang> NGL-Jabrroa, this is not support.
<bazhang> NGL-Jabrroa, considering your behaviour thats not surprising
<NGL-Jabrroa> i thought you may be able to help
<NGL-Jabrroa> :)
<bazhang> no
<NGL-Jabrroa> well ill check another channel
<bazhang> bye
<NGL-Jabrroa> :) Goodbye 
<bazhang> ^^making threats against i k o nia
<bazhang> bruenig has been unbanned from #ubuntu ? thought there was a clear mark not to do so
<tritium> bazhang: yes, for several days, apparently
<bazhang> tritium, could be he is ban dodging then
<tritium> bazhang: not sure.  I didn't look into it
<bazhang> as I recall jri b said not to unban
<tritium> @btlogin
<tritium> bazhang: careful, he just spammed #ubuntu-irc
<tritium> bazhang: jrib removed it himself on 2/14
<bazhang> tritium, ok thanks
<bazhang> adalhelm in -ot (daft_punk)
<tritium> bazhang: what about him??/
<bazhang> @bansearch daft_punk
<ubottu> Match: *!*@S0106001320b09d92.ed.shawcable.net by topyli in #ubuntu-offtopic on Feb 03 2009 08:01:01 (ID: 9698)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<elky> someoen remind me how to alias? we should probably alias !cn to !zh
<elky> jesus troll in aisle -ot
<elky> it seems to be a turing bot
<jpds> jussi01: Mez: Your request done? Sorry I'm on hols in London at the moment.
<jussi01> elky: !foo is <alias> bar
<elky> ah, right
<elky> !cn is <alias> zh
<ubottu> But cn already means something else!
<elky> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jpds> .!no, ch?
<elky> then why did it not work? hrm
<elky> someone must have done it already
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<elky> bazhang, ah, thanks
<elky> !hk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hk
<elky> !tw
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<elky> !hk is <alias> zh
<ubottu> I'll remember that, elky
<elky> might as well
<jussi01> !-zh
<ubottu> zh is <alias> cn - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:49:03
<jussi01> !-cn
<ubottu> cn aliases: zh, tw, chinese, china - added by ompaul on 2006-06-18 00:52:45
<jussi01> careful of that, should try to not make alias chains
<elky> ah, i thought zh was the orig. feel free to fix
<elky> and why was cn not working earlier then?
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, cumulus007 said: !blabla is qwertyuiop
<elky> really now?
<elky> hrm, no topyli :(
<elky> i added examples to http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/
<elky> s/examples/contextual examples/
<elky> i've updated !u
<elky> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled english is hard for non-native english speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<elky> if you want to revert, the original text was: ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Mez> jpds: nope, can you put one in ? 
<jpds> Mez: One what, where?
<Mez> ubottu in #ubuntu-uk-bugjam 
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> nice change to !u   :)
<Myrtti> how surprising that within less than two hours of me predicting Grant-A will get into trouble, he ends up here.
<Myrtti> not.
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> I suggest he's banned from offtopic
<ikonia> he's not happy with language censorship - fine
<ikonia> he's trolling any ubuntu channel
<ikonia> I see no value in anything he says
<bazhang> odd that he would time it when arch was trolling, then immediately show up there when finished here
<bazhang> just a coincidence certainly
<ikonia> his "discssion" is obviously nothing more than an attempt to cause contoversy
<ikonia> each time he's kicked/banned he just moves to the next ubuntu channel
<bazhang> or draw eyes away from main channel
<Myrtti> uhoh
<Tm_T> kids <3
<Myrtti> I once again feel too old for this
<Tm_T> Myrtti: and you are younger than me
 * Tm_T is the older twin (evil too?)
<Myrtti> graah
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<bazhang> heh
<Myrtti> I'm ready to strangle someone
<bazhang> not workk1 I hope
<ikonia> @bansearch homemadejam
<ubottu> Match: HOMEMADEJAM!*@*!#ubuntu-ops by ikonia in #ubuntu+1 on Dec 18 2008 19:16:45 (ID: 8094)
<ikonia> eyes on homemadejam please in #ubuntu (I'm on / off) spams his websites to people in channel and pm spams them too
<bazhang> spamming his blog
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> does it in channel
<ikonia> but then stops and pm's people
<bazhang> k
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> [17:06] ~~~workk1 [n=administ@116.71.223.231] has quit [Excess Flood]
<bazhang> haha
<Myrtti> ^____^
<bazhang> he's back :/
<ikonia> 7/whois workk1
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> whois he?
<ikonia> I've not seen him before
<Myrtti> I've seen him before
<Myrtti> he just seems not to get it
<Tm_T> what now?
<bazhang> heh floodbot has a mark from today
<Myrtti> yeah, right now
<bazhang> reminiscent of pawan or gotu
<bazhang> jewbacca trolling ?
<Tm_T> where?
<bazhang> #ubuntu
<ikonia> bazhang: I do wonder
<bazhang> ikonia, his story keeps changing
<bazhang> first it was on desktop, now its on ftp?
<ikonia> side issue
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ikonia> jewbacca has just spent time wasting peoples efforts trying to debug a rar file issue
<bazhang> guess that would be a yes to trolling
<ikonia> the reason it was going no-where was beccause it was nothing to do with the file he was asking us to debug
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> it was another rar file containing details of peoples accounts/modes/settings on quakenet
<ikonia> hence why he was asking about text files - but there was not any in the file he was giving us an example
<ikonia> which is backed up by the fact that he's on quakenet now messing with channel settings in #smexy and a few others
<ikonia> so he's told a pack of lies to the channel and wasted their time
<ikonia> (which also explains his xchat issues)
 * Myrtti has an uneasy feeling
<tritium> What's wrong, Myrtti?
<Myrtti> I'm feeling a bit paranoid
 * tritium comforts Myrtti
<Myrtti> I guess my stalkdar is running a bit too high
<tritium> I must /away, but I hope you're doing ok, Myrtti.
<Myrtti> yeah, I am
<Seeker`> boo
<Pricey> http://flickr.com/photos/29781724@N07/3297719670/ - did the catchphrase thing change when I wasn't looking?
<Pricey> http://flickr.com/photos/29781724@N07/3296896029/ - and those colours look familiar...
<Myrtti> Pricey: you haven't seen that before?
<Pricey> Nope :)
<Pricey> And definitely not in person.
<nixternal> hey, can someone place ubotu in #ubuntu-chicago ? we need to have the bug query option available
<Pricey> ubot4: join #ubuntu-chicago
<Pricey> ubot3: join #ubuntu-chicago
<ubot3> Pricey: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> come on you silly bots get in there....
<Pricey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nixternal> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> I don't have admin capability to do it :)
<nixternal> I am not cool enough
<Pricey> nixternal: Seems so. I'd rather not put ubottu in, as its in lots of channels, hence 2,3,4. Hopefully someone else will be able to oblige, though I'm unsure if they're all set up for bugs.
<nixternal> thanks for trying though, I appreciate that
<Pricey> 3 and 4 do, but default to different projects in query
<Pricey> nalioth: Are you around?
<ikonia> Pricey: where did you see ubuntu cola in the Uk?
<Pricey> ikonia: york, random shop
<ikonia> how odd
<ikonia> not seen it in the uk
<Pricey> sorry for not tagging the photos with coordinates or turning latitude on 8-)
<ikonia> shame on you
<Seeker`> Pricey: you should be even more ashamed for not buying me any
 * Myrtti smacks Pricey with http://www.nokia.com/betalabs/locationtagger/feedback
<ikonia> Seeker`: it's not nice
<Pricey> Myrtti: i know, i have it!
<Seeker`> ikonia: oh?
<ikonia> Seeker`: quite "tinny"
<Seeker`> :/
<Seeker`> are you sure you drank the cola, not just ate the can?
<ikonia> not %100
<nixternal> Eoq7
<nixternal> oops
<rogermudd> Evidently I was vulnerable to this exploit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit I updated my router's firmware and I'm still getting kicked from the #ubuntu channel. Told me to come here and get tested manually after trying and failing the automated test.
<Seeker`> rogermudd: have you tried connecting on the recommended port?
<rogermudd> Using Colloquy on Mac OS X. Says there is no fix for that client. I was relying on the firmware upgrade. Perhaps that didn't do the trick.
<Myrtti> rogermudd: you can't connect to alternate port?
<Myrtti> 6667 is the only one you can use?
<Myrtti> I find that hard to believe
<rogermudd> Myrtti: Seems strange to me too. I've search the Colloquy preferences and I only see an option to change ports for file transfers. Perhaps that's why they suggest changing clients on OS X.
<rogermudd> Although, I don't see a lot of IRC clients out there that match the feature set of Colloquy.
<Myrtti> http://colloquy.info/project/ticket/693 seems odd...
<Myrtti> "Changed three years ago"
<rogermudd> Myrtti: Thanks for checking on that. Let me see if I can figure this out.
<Myrtti> I checked with a user, yes, it's possible to change the port
<Myrtti> hello mc44
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> he seems to fail some step
<Myrtti> rogermudd: hold on
<Myrtti> rogermudd: did you reconnect after changing the port?
<rogermudd> Yes. Changed port to 8001 for all servers. Still no dice.
<Myrtti> um...
<rogermudd> Myrtti: I'm back up and running on #ubuntu. Thanks for all your help. 
<Myrtti> [21:18] <+FloodBot1> rogermudd has requested an exploit test
<Myrtti> [21:19] <+FloodBot1> rogermudd has been removed from the exploit quarantine
<Myrtti> yeah, no probs
<rogermudd> Looks like I need to do a "test me" in #ubuntu-read-topic *after* restarting Colloquy.
<rogermudd> Wonder how I would go about requesting/making a change to the community docs regarding the use of Colloquy.
 * Pricey takes a look
<Pricey> "Remember that you will have to close and reopen your IRC client for the changes to take effect (or otherwise make sure that the new connection settings are applied on reconnection). "
<Pricey> Second line of Fix: 2
<Myrtti> rogermudd: yes, that's why I asked if you had reconnected after changing the port
<Pricey> If you can change the port, we should update the docs to remove the "change to a different client" thing
<Pricey> unless the client is vulnerable to another similar exploit, which i can't comment on
<rogermudd> Pricey: It wasn't the reconnection that did it for me. I had to go back into #ubuntu-read-topic and enter "test me." Also, the change I was referring to was the just that -- the fact that Colloquy actually is a viable client. Thanks for all your help. Much appreciated!
<Pricey> -!- Topic for #ubuntu-read-topic: Your router is buggy 1) Please follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit to FIX  it (yes, it can be fixed) 2) after carrying out those instructions please type « test me » and wait few minutes | if this fails, type « /join  #ubuntu-ops » to be tested manually
<Pricey> Step 2)
<Myrtti> changing the port on your client wont take effect before you've reconnected
<Myrtti> for obvious reasons
<Myrtti> you're still connected to the old port!
<Mez> Myrtti: is there no bugjam out near you?
<Myrtti> so you have to disconnect and reconnect for the change to take effect
<Myrtti> Mez: why do you ask?
<nixternal> anyone around with bot admin rights yet?
<rogermudd> Understood. That's not what I was looking to change in the docs. Just the statement that Colloquy isn't a viable client. No big deal, just wanted other Colloquy users to know that they're not being left out in the cold. 
<Mez> Myrtti: because I'd have assumed you'd attend, and want to know what other jams are like
<Pricey> rogermudd: yep that could do with being changed! :)
<Pricey> rogermudd: *if* it isn't vulnerable to another strain of the exploit, which I can't comment on.
<Pricey> Wouldn't think it is though.
<Myrtti> Mez: not that I know of, though I've been out of touch of the Finnish community lately. Might attend the UK one next time.
<Myrtti> one of them
<Myrtti> somewhere.
<rogermudd> All right. Thanks again for the help folks. Have a great day!
<Mez> Myrtti: lol... yeah... dont know whats happening for the next one. but Daviey said in 6 months
<Myrtti> Pricey: should I find out how the port can be changed in colloquy?
<Myrtti> since obviously
<Myrtti> that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit#Fix%203:%20Change%20Client part is faulty
<Myrtti> Mez: also been so tired and stressed out I'm just visiting my mum now and sleeping.
 * Mez gives Myrtti a huge hug
<Myrtti> but nothing that bad that there isn't something good too - yesterday our project was finally given a proper end date
<Myrtti> and for now it looks that it'll be done and over with just in time for 16th of March.
<Myrtti> \o/
<Myrtti> aspekt is going to get it soon
<ubottu> In ubottu, J-_ said: !gufw is <reply> Gnome frontend for ufw which is a host-based iptables firewall configuration tool.
<ubottu> In ubottu, J-_ said: !ufw is <reply> A tool for host-based iptables firewall configuration. The uncomplicated firewall supports package integration and dynamic-detection of open ports. See !gufw.
<Mez> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<Mez> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Mez> hmm
<ubottu> eth01 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<prince_jammys> patco444, advertisement spammer at #ubuntu
<prince_jammys> bambou, also spamming urls at #ubuntu
<prince_jammys> bye
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> I feel so damned old handling these kids every day
<Seeker`> :/
<Seeker`> why does that make you feel old?
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti You are young enough to be my daughter
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: how old are you?
<Jack_Sparrow> 55
<Jack_Sparrow> Old Pirate
<Seeker`> you are technically old enough to be my grandfather (just) in the UK
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: I know
<Jack_Sparrow> Ouch, that hurts..  I hope it makes Myrtti feel better
<Seeker`> haha
<Seeker`> and I really mean "just"
<Seeker`> I'm 22
<Jack_Sparrow> Puppy
<Seeker`> :D
<Myrtti> I've been on IRC for too long
<Seeker`> Myrtti: how long is "too long"?
<Myrtti> it breaks my heart to see these "kids" break the unwritten rules I've lived with for 13 years or so
<Myrtti> I feel so old because I feel them engrained in my brain
<Myrtti> engraved, even
<Seeker`> I've been using IRC for 6 years
<Myrtti> Seeker`: "oh that sunny spring of 1996 when I was so young and innocent..."
<Seeker`> heh
<Myrtti> "to be that young again..."
<Myrtti> how I learned to install mIRC on the school computers...
<Myrtti> which still needed Trumpet Winsock to get a connection run
<Seeker`> I hadnt used the internet in 1996
<Seeker`> first used it in '98 I thin
<Myrtti> I had started in 1994 already with about the first version of Netscape there was
<Seeker`> wow, early
<Seeker`> I was only 8 then :(
<Myrtti> http://cybernetnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/netscape-0.91.jpg
<Myrtti> something like that it was
<Seeker`> wow
<Myrtti> but yeah - seriously depressing to see kids spamming their new irc channels and asking how to become an op
<Myrtti> when the correct answer has been, as long as I remember, "not by asking how to become an op, and not by asking to be an op"
<Seeker`> yeah, sounds about right
<Myrtti> also with the addition "since you asked, you probably will never be an op"
<Seeker`> yup
<Myrtti> oh btw
<Myrtti> http://www.finlandforthought.net/2009/02/21/because-of-the-guys-like-you-i-left-finland/
<Myrtti> *chuckles*
<Seeker`> what did he actually say?
<Seeker`> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> "It's really wonderful to meet another Finn here"
<Seeker`> heh
<Myrtti> @bansearch adaptr 
<ubottu> No matches found for adaptr!n=adaptr@unaffiliated/adaptr in any channel
<Myrtti> @bansearch adaptr!*
<ubottu> No matches found for adaptr!*!*@* in any channel
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Seeker`> @bansearch adaptr*
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @bansearch adaptr*
<ubottu> No matches found for adaptr*!*@* in any channel
<Myrtti> that sucks.
<Seeker`> why?
<Myrtti> [00:27] <+FloodBot1> WARNING: adaptr!adaptr@unaffiliated/adaptr may be  evading the ban on adaptr!n=adaptr@unaffiliated/adaptr
<Myrtti> there is no such ban though - not anymore
<Seeker`> haha
<Seeker`> stupid bots
<Myrtti> but there is two mentions of him in the tracker
<Seeker`> anything serious?
<Myrtti> not really
<Seeker`> @bansearch adaptr!n=adaptr@unaffiliated/adaptr
<ubottu> No matches found for adaptr!n=adaptr@unaffiliated/adaptr in any channel
<Myrtti> those bots need some serious love
<Seeker`> ja
 * jpds looks at Nytrix.
 * Myrtti looks too
<Myrtti> jpds: did you talk to Nytrix?
<jpds> Myrtti: No.
<Myrtti> I wonder what stopped him then
<Myrtti> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-22
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jrib> bazhang: yeah, I removed the ban after talking with him
<vorian> can we get an ubottu in #kubuntu-bugs please?
<vorian> it would be great if we could get an announce on https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs too
<jussi01> vorian: annoy jpds or nalioth for that.
<ubottu> ETie called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> joot called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<redvamp128> I think joot called about afroman 
<bazhang> jrib, ok, just wanted to be sure after what you marked in bt :)
<elky> gah. mteck needs to stop using me as his personal answer service. it's not just ubuntu channels he does this in, either
<jdong> elky: how do i install new unbunto karma koala?
<jdong> *ducks*
<elky> jdong, i'm talking about someone who recently became a member. who is using me, freenode-wide, as someone to whine to and use as an answer machine
<elky> not answering... answer
<jpds> vorian: ubot4 now in #kubuntu-bugs.
<Myrtti> morning
<elky> hai
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, Nytrix said: !foo is foo
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, Nytrix said: !bar is bar
<ikonia> hey ladies
<Myrtti> o hai
<Tm_T> ohio!
 * Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> I really really need new workstation
<ikonia> Tm_T: performance issues 
<ikonia> ?
<Tm_T> that too
<Tm_T> I also have to upgrade to jaunty, and in this machine I cannot
 * jussi01 prods ikonia
<ikonia> why ?
<Tm_T> ikonia: my wife uses this pc too
<Tm_T> oh boy, even Jaunty isn't up to date enough
 * Tm_T adds Karmic repositories to her sources.list
<ikonia> ahh
<Tm_T> ikonia: if I get a job soon, first thing I do is pay my bills and then buy new hardware
<Tm_T> I'm tired of constant waiting
<jussi01> jaunty with lvm is currently borked, so anyone running it dont update ;)
<ikonia> I'm talking with some of the guys about lvm at the moment
<ikonia> the solution changes are flawed in my view
<elky> ugh. i'm so tired of paddy
<bazhang> heh
<elky> aprilhare is wearing thin too
<topyli> poor paddy does have a foul mouth
<topyli> and plenty of Wrong(TM) opinions
<elky> he's an idiot.
<elky> so is gordonwhatever
 * Gary waves
<elky> sssh! stop talking about gary!
<bazhang> much worse imo gordon
<jussi01> Gary: why do you always come out when the word idiot is mentioned? :P
 * elky waves back to gary, "HI GARY!"
<jussi01> *g*
<Gary> I'm at work!  meh
<bazhang> oof
<Gary> jussi01: no idea, maybe it's me :p
<elky> OH PLEASE FSM NO! DO NOT LET PADDY MOVE HERE! FOR THE LOVE OF FSM!
<bazhang> haha
 * Myrtti prays IPU a bit for elky
<elky> i'll freaking swim to new zealand and catch a plane from there
<elky> i think siberia should be safe.
<Tm_T> elky: it's around here, so not safe
<elky> Tm_T, it's far far away from him either way.
<Tm_T> but not from me, I can bite
<elky> but i can sic Myrtti or topyli onto you
<bazhang> mob[st]er trolling?
<ikonia> that ident is familier
<bazhang> talking about editing apache mysql, yet claiming to be totally new to linux
<ikonia> well, mysql and apche are cross platform, so could be genuine
<ikonia> lets watch and find out
<vorian> jpds: thanks 
<bazhang> @bansearch jewbacca
<ubottu> Match: *!*@bzq-84-109-85-193.red.bezeqint.net by ikonia in #ubuntu on Feb 21 2009 16:37:26 (ID: 10277)
<bazhang> @bansearch hareldvd
<ubottu> No matches found for hareldvd!n=hareldvd@bzq-84-109-196-58.red.bezeqint.net in any channel
<Tm_T> who is authoring ubot3 ?
<jpds> Tm_T: Runs? nal.
<Tm_T> so if I have to get it ignore other bot, he's only one?
<jpds> Probably, yeah.
<Tm_T> nalioth: we need to get ubot3 to ignore fibubot thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<bazhang> <Incarus> echo_, ubuntu is crap, use opensuse
<bazhang> missed that
 * Myrtti giggles at her own trick question
<Myrtti> \o/
<Tm_T> Myrtti: what was it?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: "which membership board meeting were you approved as a member?"
<Tm_T> ah, someone is not behaving and/or trolling?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: no, someone asked for an Ubuntu cloak
<Tm_T> ah
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<Myrtti> I edited the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks -page to highlight the fact the people that can have the member cloak actually need to be members.
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> I just ran the script on that page
<jussi01> which page?
<Myrtti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks
<Myrtti> 20+ names
<jpds> Yeah.
<Tm_T> jussi01: he has been told not to over 10 times now, and that was third remove because of it
<Tm_T> next time banforward to here I guess
<jussi01> Tm_T: right
<Seeker`> I'm still not an ubuntu member
<Myrtti> Seeker`: tsktsk
<jussi01> Seeker`: pull your finger out!
<Seeker`> meh, got close a couple of times, just never quite made it
<ikonia> pop79 is REALLY starting to annoy me now
<ikonia> he can't have a conversation with you without going on about random stuff
<Seeker`> ikonia: I hate it when people...oooh shiny
<ikonia> ha
<Myrtti> ooooohhh shinyyyy
<Gary> shiny, where?
<Seeker`> Gary: over there! In the middle of the M11!
<Myrtti> [22:00]  * pop79 is trying to act like an operator, but is not lucky :(
<Myrtti> graaaaahhh
<ikonia> Myrtti: he's annoying me
<Myrtti> he's ticking me off too
<Seeker`> time for the kickstick? :P
<Myrtti> er
<ikonia> ok - he's never visiting another channel again - so he can be banned next time he's in 
<ikonia> that's his childish stance
 * ikonia watches pop79 in debian now
<Myrtti> I'm really tempted to put a banforward though
<ikonia> I would - I'm tired of his childish attitude
<ikonia> he went off at me in +1
<ikonia> now he's just threw his toys out of the pram saying he's not coming back
<Myrtti> I'll put a banforward at #u too
<Myrtti> I just *hate* wannabe ops
<ikonia> hes just a kid
<ikonia> (not that being a kid is bad) 
<Myrtti> doesn't change that I hate wannabe ops
<ikonia> I suppose not
<ikonia> just rejoined #ubuntu
<ikonia> before I could BF
<Myrtti> he rejoined before I BF'd him
<ikonia> delt with now
 * Myrtti counts seconds
<ikonia> nah, he was checking to see if he's banned
<ikonia> he did this last time - he won't be back for a few days
<Myrtti> I wonder will he find other channels for output
<ikonia> he was already in #debian
<ikonia> but didn't get a good response so left then came back to #ubuntu
<Gary> might want to check the global
<Myrtti> thanks
<topyli> too late to take ops :(
<Myrtti> yeah
<Gary> sorry
<jpds> Not really.
<jpds> ChanServ back.
<jussi01> oh?
<Myrtti> lolhelp
 * jussi01 was just leaving so opped people
<topyli> thanks
<Myrtti> what's going on at #u?
<tritium> Hello.
<jpds> hey tritium.
<tritium> hi jpds 
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-22
<Jordan_U> v1ttu posted a fork bomb in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> Jordan_U: it happens
<elky> v1ttu was posting fork bombs persistently the other day
<Myrtti> I know
<Myrtti> if you replace the number in the nick, it's a word used for female reproductive organ in Finnish. Strangely the ip isn't Finnish
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !-ics =~ s/ubuntu/Ubuntu/
 * Myrtti watches ice hockey and curses aloud
<Myrtti> any thoughts about irseekbot?
 * persia dislikes irseekbot on general principles, but thinks it's harder to fight than ignore
<Myrtti> persia: it's just that it's excess flooding itself every ten minutes
<persia> Oh, knock it out then, with a message telling them to fix it before it comes back.
<persia> The irseek people will try to work around some classes of interruptions, but if their bot has an issue, they'll probably fix it.
<Myrtti> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<vish> folks , there has been a  <Speedy2>   posting links in the Ubuntu channels
<Myrtti> and it's been reported to staff
<Myrtti> vish: anything else we can help you with?
<vish> \o/ seems kicked...
 * vish wishes ops are more polite :(
<vish> bye...
<Myrtti> er, ok
<Myrtti> I guess I'm an unsensetive clod then
<vish> Myrtti: no offense to you :)
<vish> i meant the -ops rules :)
 * vish  leaves 
<persia> I think the difference is that ops get to see the worst of everyone, so no longer have the patience (or interest) to kindly instruct each individual in how to play nice.
<persia> Nothing against anyone here, but different to how others are often instructed to greet newcomers in social channels.
<persia> (and I'm certainly similarly jaded :) )
<jussi01> yes, I tend to agree, we could do with a little nicening up.
<persia> Um, then we don't agree :)
<persia> I think the attitude is both understandable and good.
<persia> I think it's better that ops just implement the rules, and save discussion about the rules for appropriate fora.
<elky> persia, there's a certain amount of... wanting to a) avoid people sitting here relaying our discussions to trolls/pammers without the logging delay and b) not wanting to have thirty eager op wannabes joining in every single discussion that happens here.
<persia> elky: Indeed.
<dholbach> good morning
<elky> the former is why we started the no-idle rule. the second is an added benefit that'd be nice to keep as it really does reduce the time we spend on an incident. There's nothing like having someone jump in with what they think is an amusing quip that only serves to spark the almost-placated troll up for another few hours of tedium
<Myrtti> we're also different personalities. I know I couldn't cope with hecklers sidetalking when I'm discussing an issue with a person
<jussi01> persia: what I meant was that we as ops tend to immediately see the worst in people and assume they are being malicious, when that isnt always the cse, and certainly goes against the catalysing attitudes we are trying to encourage.
<elky> Myrtti, yeah, i have enough difficulty when two seperate people insist they both must be seen to *right now no delay hut hut hut*
<jussi01> If we accept that we can just be rude, or "short" to people, why not lets go jump into #ubuntu and tell everyone to RTFM? Yes, we have to keep it manageable for us, BUT its extremely important that we look after our "customers", and we make ubuntu irc the best it can be.
<Myrtti> jussi01: you're preaching to the choir here
<persia> jussi01: I think there are two different roles.  the ops, who lay down the rules, and those active channel members who help provide social guidance and guidelines.  A single person *can* be both, but I think that person is filling two roles, which should not be an expectation of all ops.
<elky> jussi01, you're referring to them as "customers". Please don't. They're not purchasing a right. They're utilising a voluntarily offered privilege.
<elky> Being treated like customer service is what kills my desire to have anything to do with this channel.
<Myrtti> I'm starting to feel more and more unfit for being an op
<persia> Why?
<jussi01> elky: are we here to serve us? to make our job easier? or are we here to make ubuntu channels great?
<elky> Being looked at as an entitlement by someone isn't something I volunteered for.
<elky> We're here to make things great, sure. but i'm not here to be treated like a customer servant.
<elky> and that's how I end up feeling every single time.
<persia> jussi01: As volunteers to participate as the implementation of the agreed rules with oversight from community governance.  This is not a commercial arrangement.
<elky> like an unpaid servant.
<elky> We're here to enable, not to be slaves.
<elky> If the IRCC can't see this, then we're doomed.
<persia> Indeed.
<elky> likewise s/IRCC/CC/
<jussi01> Im not saying we should be like slaves!!! Im saying we should treat others with respect, make sure we dont judge before getting to know the facts! is that such an issue?
<topyli> elky, i've chosen to help people on irc, and to help keep irc nice. i've chosen that all by myself, i don't feel enslaved. i can go to the pub right now if i want to, and help some more when i feel like it. no?
<Myrtti> topyli: you have the priviledge of living and ircing on a timezone that isn't so acutely depraved of op presence as elky is
<elky> jussi01, by referring to them as customers, that's what you make them /expect/. you make them expect servitude, not enablement. It also makes me think of my supermarket checkout days, and work.
<elky> what Myrtti said.
<topyli> empty timezones should be fixed, yes
<jussi01> Myrtti: elky that really isnt the point though?  you are still free to walk away if it is too much, or you want to do something else.
<elky> jussi01, great, and i can be the one that abandoned an almost-unmanned timezone.
<Myrtti> even I have bad concience of laying in bed with my N800 and happily ignoring issues I see on #ubuntu
<elky> it's already bad enough that there was almost never anyone else around to handle stuff when I was on the IRCC, and hence i looked like i couldn't separate hats.
<Myrtti> I redeem myself by saying "someone else is bound to see that, I've got a bad keyboard and I can't do anything to the issue"
<Myrtti> I *STILL* feel bad
 * elky nods to Myrtti
<Myrtti> and then I think, hm, if I get involved now, how likely is it that I'll be forced to discuss this issue ad nauseatum in -ops with this person who's got their eyes and hands and sensibilities and common courtesy amputated from them
<topyli> pretty likely
<jussi01> It sounds to me like you desperately need a break. You cant let yourself feel bad and try and carry all the weight yourselves. Very soon our operator application process will be in order and we will attempt to fix the lack of operators.
<Myrtti> jussi01: what I fear most is that the application process is cluttered with asshats
<Myrtti> clogged and cluttered
<jussi01> Myrtti: I have no problem with there being bad people applying. In fact, I expect it. and likely we will appoint a few bad eggs. However, this is how life happens, and we need to work through that and try get the process working.
<Myrtti> yeah, we desperately need more idiots for channels like #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> or, not more. they already are there. we need more idiots with ops rights.
<elky> How do you plan on coaching the ops taht are going to be available for times you're not?
<Myrtti> we could export Finns all over.
<elky> how about you just give us all our aussies back?
<Tm_T> elky: that wouldn't be fun (:
<elky> :(
 * mneptok is an exported Finn.
<mneptok> so ... you want more mneptoks?
<persia> More than two is probably excessive.
<mneptok> i'll have to check with the wife on that. we had agreed that we didn't want children.
<elky> well that'd technically only be 1.5 mneptoks...
<Myrtti> mneptok: you could try budding as a method of reproduction
<mneptok> elky: we'd have 2 kids, and amputate and graft arms to allow 100% mneptok keyboarding.
 * persia is tempted to experiment with the "cut-in-half-and-see-if-it-regenerates" technique
<mneptok> persia: put the katana down. deep breaths ...
<elky> persia, at the rate mneptok drinks? i'm not sure even the liver would manage that.
<mneptok> *blink*
<mneptok> i'm pretty much a teetotaller.
<elky> well damn, you had to ruin a perfectly good joke
<persia> facts just get in the way :(
<jussi01> mneptok: salmiakki?
<elky> persia, yeah :(
<mneptok> jussi01: you'll notice i imbibed only when pressed by the camaraderie "thing"
<jussi01> right... :P
<mneptok> which, oddly, i did with that very drink this very evening
<elky> mneptok, ... wait. you're a teetotaller, and the finnish border guards let you in? aren't they concerned about you reducing the alcohol consumption/capita statistic?
<jussi01> elky: teetotalle doesn
<jussi01> elky: teetotalling doesnt include salmiakki vodka
<mneptok> elky: my ancestry is Swedish-Finn. i claimed Lutheran guilt-tripping.
<jussi01> :P
<elky> jussi01, oh right.
 * jussi01 hats that backspace is next to enter...
<mneptok> that "e" is not only silent, but also invisible.
<mneptok> powerful stuff.
<persia> It's an imported Australian 'e'.
<Myrtti> ohmy, aren't we offtopic and social...
<Myrtti> *cough*
<topyli> now we just need to get all of #ubuntu to join!
<Tm_T> topyli: banforward helps
 * elky banforwards Tm_T to ##politics
<mneptok> elky: offtopicness is OK in small doses. outright sadism is not acceptable at all.
<elky> well he wanted topyli to banforward all #ubuntu to here, so who is the sadist?
<jussi01> I think maybe a sarcasm tag was missing there :P
<Mamarok> ...
<mneptok> it was on vacation with your silent e
<topyli> e-sarcasm?
<elky> so long as it's not iSarcasm, i don't care.
 * jussi01 hands elky some iSnack 2.0...
<jussi01> :P
<Myrtti> jussi01: ...
<elky> ha!
<elky> Myrtti, vegemite blended with cheese spread. they actually tried to call it that.
<jussi01> http://images.brisbanetimes.com.au/2009/09/30/762143/420isnack-420x0.jpg
<elky> I almost crashed my car laughing when i heard it on the radio
<elky> they didn't even check registered trademarks before printing the jars and sending stock out.
<mneptok> Australia sounds like it has really, really good drugs, and really, really terrible food.
<jussi01> mneptok: foods great in oz :D
<elky> so long as you choose another country's cuisine.
<Myrtti> reading #freenode makes me believe in human stupidity. It's like watching multiple car crashes.
<jussi01> elky: yeah, wattle seeds and lizard meat... :P
 * jussi01 doesnt idle in there as to keep his sanity
<elky> Myrtti, the problem with #freenode isn't the troublemakers, it's the people who try to help and manage to do so in the worst way possible.
<jussi01> elky: it is the trouble makers also, I dont like being highlighted every 5 mins by a stupid trolll
<mneptok> most common typos can be avoided by severing your fingers.
<elky> well yeah, the highlights are annoying, indeed, but they're not the trainwrecky parts
<elky> though it's not a whole lot more trainwrecky than #ubuntu when our favourite cluebat targets are on fire, but it does tend to cascade more.
<mneptok> if anyone wants a smile, a friend of mine worked on a really cute public service announcement - http://vimeo.com/9592988
<Mamarok> mneptok: do you really think this is appropriate?
<mneptok> Mamarok: excuse me?
<Mamarok> mneptok: would you poste this on #ubuntu?
<mneptok> Mamarok: no, as it would be offtopic. as would discussing a particular user's ban on that channel.
<Mamarok> I consider this offensive and not appropriate at all, since when is blatant racism appropriate even in offtopic?
<mneptok> uhhh ... racism?
<mneptok> it's a Public Service Announcement put on American television WRT pet overpopulation.
<mneptok> i don't know what you saw, but what i posted is not in the least bit racist
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<mneptok> Mamarok: did you read the caption?
<mneptok> "An abundance of cats and dogs have joined the workforce and are slowly taking over the office. This PSA for the Colorado Pet Overpopulation Fund takes a satirical look at what happens with the pet population goes unchecked and becomes unmanageable."
<Mamarok> yes I did, still, I didn't find it the least funny
<Mamarok> nor satirical
<mneptok> now ... let's Google "Colorado Pet Overpopulation Fund"
<mneptok> http://www.savecoloradopets.org/
<mneptok> this is on broadcast television in the US
<Mamarok> well, if I were in the US I would tell them
<mneptok> it's racist if you think people of a race different from you are "animals." do you think that?
<mneptok> i don't.
<elky> s/cats and dogs/mexicans/
<elky> that's the problem.
<mneptok> in your mind, yes.
<mneptok> if you can do that to Mexicans, that's your problem.
<elky> because as an australian, i'm scared of mexicans taking my american job.
<elky> right.
<mneptok> most professional office workers are not afraid of illegal immigrants taking their jobs.
<Mamarok> mneptok: those in that flic apparently are racist idiots then
<mneptok> Mamarok: you see racism because of what is in you, not because of what is in the film. think on that.
<topyli> Mamarok, so is basil fawlty in fawlty towers
<Mamarok> topyli: that was something completely different
<elky> so if that ad is fine, i suppose this kfc ad is too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FftZt-Dw_hQ
<topyli> oh
<Mamarok> and at least he was funny, this flic isn't
<Mamarok> mneptok: I think you are going a bit far there...
<wirechief> can someone un-ban my nick in #ubuntu
<wirechief> i am no longer on satelite and not disconnecting all the time.
<jussi01> wirechief: 1 moment please
<jussi01> wirechief: all done. :)
<wirechief> k
<wirechief> satelite can be a royal pita
<jussi01> yeah, can imagine
<wirechief> it worked fine for 1.7 years then suddenly started dropping irc and i couldnt even go to www.google.com thats when i knew i had to get off it.
<wirechief> a forum moderator for netgear said it was because i was double natted
<wirechief> the modem had a router and of course i was using one , i dont know why it started doing it but, im off it now
<wirechief> so much for hughesnets 7000s modem
<wirechief> thanks for releaseing me i am really watching this disconnect business
<jussi01> wirechief: do you have something else you need from us?
<wirechief> no thanks jussi01
<wirechief> bye
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, candyban said: ubottu, E17 is in development since what 1998?
<indus> hi
<indus> why does the factoid on firewall mention firestarter? as far as i remember, its unmaintained now and quite dangerous from what i had read,
<ikonia> firestarter is unmaintained ?
<ikonia> nothing on the website suggest it's unmainteined
<ikonia> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Tm_T> indus: what you mean unmaintained, latest version is released january 2005
<Tm_T> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> ?
<Tm_T> ikonia: yes, seriously
<Tm_T> http://sourceforge.net/projects/firestarter/files/
<ikonia> does that mean it's  not maintained ?
<ikonia> eg: we are still packaging it in the current ubuntu releases ?
<Myrtti> !away > steveire
<topyli> we do have firestarter in universe
<indus> tm_T heh lol
<indus> its just packaged to run
<ikonia> not sure if it's a "risk"  ?
<ikonia> no more/less than using iptables directly
<indus> it is but i dont remember the thread now , need to googlees
<ikonia> it does seem to be old
<ikonia> indus: it is what ?
<indus> 2005 , so its dangerous in my opinion
<topyli> afaik iptables still works, which should mean firestarter works. unless iptables syntax has changed
<ikonia> indus: why ?
<ikonia> indus: qmail hasn't been updated since 2001 ? does that make it dangerous ?
<indus> security ,bugs? what nots
<ikonia> indus: which security bugs for firestarter ?
<indus> instead of arguing with me , why dont you google it
<ikonia> I'm not agruing
<indus> i dont care a damn about your ubuntu channel factoids
<indus> bye
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> total lack of thought through process
<ikonia> it's old so it's dead and a risk
<persia> Well, it also hasn't had an upload in nearly a year, and has some open bugs.
<persia> I thought one of the development teams had a pet firewall solution.
<topyli> i think we're all supposed to use ufw
<Myrtti> but firestarter is still in the repos. perhaps it should be dropped
<persia> It's too much trouble to drop stuff in Ubuntu that's present in Debian.
<persia> Better to just change the factoids to match current recommendations.
<persia> ufw appears to have had an upload from the security team 5 days ago, which makes me suspect it's more actively watched.
<ikonia> why should it be dropped ?
<ikonia> I've never rated/recommended firestarter, but to change it for no reason seems odd
<Myrtti> ikonia: if it's not being updated
<Myrtti> !bitchx
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<ikonia> yes, because that is a dead project, surly we should try contacting the maintainers, or even looking at if these bugs are valid etc, qmail's not been updated for ages because it's not needed it (just an example)
<topyli> bitchx does have known security problems iirc
<Tm_T> yeah, just because there's no update doesnt mean it is not secure or so
<persia> Right.
<persia> But because it's not the current recommendation from the developers, I'm unsure we should be recommending it by default for users.
<Myrtti> ... sorry, i'll just shut up about stuff i don't know about
<persia> It may be lovely, but it is also likely underserved by the documentation team, etc.
<ikonia> persia: who decides the recommendation
<ikonia> eg: I've never liked/recommended it - but it's always been offered as an option
<topyli> persia +1, maybe the factoid should reflect the fact that ufw is the sanctioned way of handling firewalls on ubuntu
<ikonia> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<persia> ikonia: I'm not sure.  I'm guessing the security team, but that's only a guess.
<ikonia> topyli: it offers ufw/iptables and firestarter - I do'nt see the issue
<ikonia> topyli: it's not jut saying "use firestarter" it's offeringg the options
 * persia doesn't see any issues with that factoid either, and retracts all criticism.
<topyli> that's fine by me personally, i've even used firestarter myself. of course that was in 2003 or so
<Myrtti> I hope someone is watching -offtopic
<Myrtti> I'm not
<Myrtti> I've had it with stalkers and creepy people following me around
<Pici> heh
<jpds> When once is not enough.
<Pici> and even then..
<Myrtti> one out, one in
<humphreybc> hey, who's around at the moment?
<ikonia> hello
<Myrtti> hi
<humphreybc> we're about to start a fairly large event in #ubuntu-classroom, check out the latest post on the planet from popey. Anyway, long story short, it seems that the schedule in Lernid doesn't quite match up properly and we're not sure whether the new ClassBot will give the teachers a voice in the main channel so we can actually teach
<humphreybc> if it doesn't work, could one of you guys lurk around to make us an OP or give us a voice?
<ikonia> just checking I have access
<ikonia> I should have as I don't wear an ubuntu cloak so it was added manually
<humphreybc> okay groovy, nhandler has his schedule thing here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html
<ikonia> ahhh no I've not
<humphreybc> and i *think* that's what he's running the bot off... that schedule is correct so if that's the case we'll be okay
<ikonia> Pici: topyli jussi01 can ou update that for me
<ikonia> if I sort my access out I'll sit and watch and sort you out
<humphreybc> cool
<elky> humphreybc, any ubuntu member can dish ops out there.
<ikonia> give me a minute to see if I can find someone to update it - I thought it had been done after the last confernce week
<ikonia> elky: I thought that had been removed ?
<elky> -ChanServ- Entry Nickname/Host          Flags
<elky> -ChanServ- ----- ---------------------- -----
<elky> -ChanServ- 1     *!*@freenode/staff/*   +votiA [modified ? ago]
<elky> -ChanServ- 2     *!*@ubuntu/member/*    +votiA [modified ? ago]
<elky> -ChanServ- 3     Nalioth                +votsriRfAF [modified ? ago]
<elky> -ChanServ- 4     ClassBot               +votiA [modified 1 day, 19:27:18 ago]
<elky> -ChanServ- ----- ---------------------- -----
<elky> -ChanServ- End of #ubuntu-classroom FLAGS listing.
<ikonia> council ^^^ I thought that had been removed and named people where in
<ikonia> (this was one of the reasons I thought I'd been added manually after one of the developer week sessions was stupid due to members messing around
<elky> nalioth is afk, you'll need to get a staff to wrangle it
<elky> actually, nalioth appears to be offline
<ikonia> I'll speak to the sparkle that is christel after the council green light it
<topyli> as for the current crisis, there is no crisis?
<ikonia> correct
<topyli> just the way i like it! :)
<ikonia> oh wait
<ikonia> he's not got a cloak
<ikonia> someone wearing a cloak needs to help him out
 * ikonia looks at topyli 
<elky> did that op him up?
 * elky isn't in the room
<ikonia> doesn't look like it
<topyli> no ops
<elky> d'oh
<ikonia> topyli: you're wearing a members cloak
<ikonia> that should work
<topyli> yeah, i'll op humphreybc
<ikonia> that got him
<humphreybc> okay well at 1500 UTC i *should* be done already
<ikonia> he's op'd
<ikonia> humphreybc: you look good now
<humphreybc> sweet
<topyli> slow topyli
<humphreybc> with a bit of luck the bot will do it automatically for the rest of the day
<elky> slow topyli is slow
 * topyli stretches
<ikonia> humphreybc: I'll see if I can get this sorted, I'll be around most of the day due to tedious work meetings so should be able to help out
<humphreybc> someone make godbyk a OP too
<humphreybc> to help with questions
 * ikonia looks back to topyli 
<humphreybc> nevermind
<humphreybc> classbot pulls through!
<ikonia> ha ha, good
<humphreybc> I don't think it voiced godbyk though
<humphreybc> could someone give him a voice as he's the only one here to help me with questions
<ikonia> humphreybc: you can do it as your an op
<ikonia> set /mode +v $user
<ikonia> humphreybc: without "set" at the front
<ikonia> just /mode +v $user
<humphreybc> okay
<humphreybc> and $godbyk?
<humphreybc> or just godbyk?
<Myrtti> just godbyk
<ikonia> godbyk
<humphreybc> cool
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> not this guys again
<ikonia> I'll remove the ban
<ikonia> humphreybc: godbyk are you all sorted now in classroom ?or do you need anything else from the operator team ?
<humphreybc> i think we're okay :)
<godbyk> thanks, ikonia!
<Pici> !ping
<Myrtti> !test
<Myrtti> yupppp
<ikonia> humphreybc: godbyk no problem, if you can leave the channel when you're issues sorted (which it sounds like thay are) - you can always rejoin if you need anything else
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<ubottu> hrm?
<MenZa> ubottu: tell FeasibilityStudy about feeding the troll
<MenZa> ubottu: tell haven489 about feeding the troll
<Myrtti> a report from a user that PERHATIAN and countD were onjoin msg spammers
<Myrtti> report seemed valid, so kicked
<MenZa> Whoa, whoa.
<MenZa> Could anyone help me try to make sense of what happened in -ot just then?
<MenZa> I was going to grab UberTaco and mc44 in here to see if they could try and help me with it, but UberTaco left, and mc44 is unrespnsive
<MenZa> Thanks, Pici
<MenZa> I was about to do that
<ikonia> ughhhh you mute me !!!
<ikonia> sparklehistory.....club-bot ?
<ikonia> ha Pici forgot the bot can't talk
<Pici> ooops
<Pici> MenZa: You muted mc44 after ubertaco effectively said that he didn't approve of gays.
<marienz> Myrtti: did he happen to mention what they were spamming? countD fits the profile for a kind of onjoin spammer we've seen before.
<MenZa> Pici: Yeah, I went back and read that line -- I'm afraid the language barrier on my end (apparently) made me miss that initially
<Myrtti> marienz: the turkish rubbish
<MenZa> Pici: That, and skim-reading
<Myrtti> marienz: Þã ÈÒíÇÑÊäÇ Ýí ÔÈßÉ ÇáãÍÇÏËå æ ÇÍÕá Úáì ÈæÊÇÊ +  åæÓÊ ÎÇÕ æãÌÇäí   /server IRC.ForChat.Net
<marienz> (PERHATIAN doesn't fit the profile as much)
<Myrtti> perhatian was "HALO $nickname PLEASE VISIT FREE DOWNLOAD FULL SOFTWARE, click here ==> WWW.TOKOZIFA.COM"
<Pici> ikonia: you missed
<MenZa> Pici: Just talking to mc44 in a /query now, or attempting to
<ikonia> yup, sorted
<marienz> ah, different bot. Thanks!
<ikonia> this is getting stupid now in -offtopic
<Myrtti> marienz: ♥
<ikonia> it's meant to be an offtopic not idiot zone
<Myrtti> have I recently mentioned how much I love freenode and the staff?
<MenZa> I'm considering if a couple of hours lockdown would be good for it.
<Pici> If only there was a mode for banforwarding idiots elsewhere.
<MenZa> Myrtti: I'm not sure, but you should utter it, at least four times a day!
<marienz> Myrtti: those turkish spammers tend to be in a dozen or so larger channels, so we appreciate a heads-up if you spot them
<Myrtti> marienz: the thing is I can't ever duplicate it myself
<Myrtti> I assume they have access list filters or something else similar
<MenZa> Pici: I'll be following up with mc44 and UberTaco when I see them around next, worry not about that.
<Pici> MenZa: Okay.
<MenZa> I've sent mc44 an apology for the one-sidedness of my +q
<marienz> Myrtti: me neither. At first they seemed to just ignore freenode/staff/* but lately they're pretty hard to trigger.
<MenZa> Dear God, what's up with that place right now :\
<Myrtti> full moon
<Myrtti> or wrong meds
<MenZa> Would it be reasonable to impose quiet time in dire situations such as this?
 * MenZa twitches.
<Myrtti> what, +m?
<Myrtti> not for more than 10 minutes or the natives go restless
<ikonia> why, just remove the issues
<MenZa> Grabbing UberTaco now.
<MenZa> Yeah, he knows he perhaps wasn't too sensible, apologised for that
<MenZa> !coc > ubertaco
<MenZa> !guidelines > ubertaco
<MenZa> I've told him to lay low for a bit, and I'm going to talk to mc44 the first chance I get.
<ikonia> if this guy hasn't signed the COC like he says - he's gone for timewasting/lies
<Pici> ikonia: Why does that matter?
<ikonia> because he's being a problem in the channel - and I am giving him the benifit of the doubt, but if he's lying about it - then he's gone as his intentions are not genuine
<MenZa> Whether one has signed the CoC or not, one agrees to abide by it in channel.
 * MenZa shrugs.
<Pici> Aye.
<MenZa> That's one of the first lines of the !guidelines
<ikonia> I don't care if he's not signed it
<ikonia> but I care that he's telling lies (maybe) while being a problem
<Pici> I think thats taking it a bit too far.
<ikonia> which he has signed it
<MenZa> Whether he's lying or not doesn't matter if he's a problem :P (I haven't seen the backlog, so I won't judge on that)
<ikonia> so it's not a problem, I've got confidence he's being honest about his lack of understanding
<Pici> I've only been halfway paying attention too.
<humphreybc> man am i missing out on some fun?
<MenZa> humphreybc: Please don't interfere. If there's anything we can help you with, please let us know. If not, please note our no-idling policy.
<humphreybc> ahh gotcha, sorry i'll bugger off :)
<MenZa> :)
<Myrtti> that was a bit blunt, MenZa
<Myrtti> even I cringed
<MenZa> Nnyeah.
 * MenZa needs more coffee.
<MenZa> Yeah, that was.
 * MenZa follows up in /query with re-assurance that we're always available if help is required.
<ikonia> -ot appears to have clamed down
<MenZa> Yeah, phew
<ikonia> calmed even
<MenZa> I'm going to step away for a bit to calm down a bit
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChanServ said: [#xubuntu] This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Trek> is Ubottu functioning properly today?
<Myrtti> it's been on the slow side
<Trek> thats what I thought, was wondering
<tsimpson> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<tsimpson> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<tsimpson> @ping
<ubottu> pong
<Trek> @ping
<Trek> wont work
<jpds> That's redundant, ubottu.
<tsimpson> it won't, for you
<Trek> true
<tsimpson> INFO 2010-02-22T20:00:19 supybot Ignoring command from Trek!Trek@pdpc/supporter/active/trek.
<Trek> the !ping works on offtopic, but lags like crap
<tsimpson> it was just joining ~50 channels, it takes a while to sync
<Pici> hrm.
<Myrtti> hrm?
<Pici> I think the guy I'm talking to in +1 is supposed to be banned.  /me checks
<jpds> Oh, hell yes.
<jpds> Just ask the popey.
<popey> meh
<popey> he's banned from a few places
<popey> ikonia knows the history
<Pici> Is he the same as xcdfgkjhgcv?
<popey> yes
<popey> and mensula
<Pici> good enough for me.
<Pici> popey, jpds: thank you
<popey> np
<jpds> Pici: Now, tell me how to sort a set in Python.
<jpds> ;)
<jpds> Oh, sorted()
<Pici> You can't sort a set.
<jpds> You can.
<jpds> hi = set(); sorted(hi)
<Pici> jpds: That turns it into a list, you'll have to turn it back into a set.
<Pici> sorted(hi).__class__ is <type 'list'>
<jpds> Wow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/381773/
<Pici> jpds: Looks like reverse() reverses foo itself, and doesn't return anything.
<Pici> "The sort() and reverse() methods modify the list in place for economy of space when sorting or reversing a large list. They don't return the sorted or reversed list to remind you of this side effect."
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Pici> I don't think that we should be testing for that.
<Myrtti> ok, cool.
 * Myrtti hands the issue to people who know these things best
<Pici> Myrtti: Actually, it reminded me of something I needed to do.
<Myrtti> Ubuntu IRC channels remind me everyday of something I needed to do.
<Myrtti> "hm, it appears we have a problem in Ubuntu. I've been postponing reading Tolstoy's War and Peace for years, perhaps now would be the moment to start."
<Myrtti> s/Ubuntu/#ubuntu/
<Tm_T> hi
<topyli> Myrtti, "War begins. People realize that history is driven by contingencies and that men, from rifleman to general, only react to them and try not to look foolish. Russia is lucky at war, and the men return home."
<topyli> there, war & peache, topyli digest
<topyli> peaches!
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-23
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (Subdolus)
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (yves__ Shadowrunner continue cursing and foreign language)
<pleia2> topyli: great blog entry \o/
<Myrtti> Flannel: alt installs the same desktop
<Flannel> Myrtti: It doesn't have to
<Myrtti> Flannel: i've never seen it ask what i want to install either
<Myrtti> mini and server do
<Flannel> Myrtti: They removed it from the boot menu in 9.04 (it usedto be there), now you have to hit f6 or f7 or whatever to choose "command line install"
<Flannel> 9.04 might not be the right version of removal-from-menu
<Myrtti> right
<Flannel> http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p15/re_grub001.png  (fourth menu item)
<Flannel> er, I can't count.  Lets try third.
<Flannel> and now you toggle it on/off from within f6, I believe.
<Tm_T> Morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<Madpilot> morning
<Madpilot> well, still evening here, for another 15 min or so :)
<jazz> i am looking for a staffer, i've a question on nicks
<Flannel> jazz: #freenode is your best bet
<Myrtti> then why don't you go ask at #freenode?
<jazz> kinda new using  x-chat and irc all together... thanks myrtti and flannel
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Jordan_U> probable troll in #ubuntu
<Flannel> I'm looking into it, thanks
<Jordan_U> Thank you.
<Madpilot> Flannel, serious WTFery in #u...
<Flannel> mhmm
<Flannel> is it a full moon or something?
<Madpilot> not for a week or so, AFAIK :)
<Flannel> meh.  autobans
<Madpilot> in which universe was futura's "joke" actually funny?
<Flannel> None
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (biki)
<ikonia> hello Kottisen
<ikonia> Kottisen: are you active ?
<Kottisen> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> hi there
<Kottisen> Hello ikonia! :)
<ikonia> you're in #ubuntu-ops the operator team for the ubuntu channels
<ikonia> do you need any help from us with anything ?
<elky> oh really now?
<elky> ooh, the cloak, whee!
<elky> </confusion>
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> I'm still waiting some extension for my cloak
<topyli> "my cloak is longer than your cloak" :)
<ikonia> Kottisen: do you need anything from is ?
<topyli> Kottisen, please leave the channel if you have no issues we can help with. idling is not allowed
<elky> Tm_T, did you pay for the privilege yet? :P
<Tm_T> elky: no, not that kind of extension
<elky> ah
<elky> that would probably work though.
<Tm_T> if I had money etc (:
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<persia> jussi01: bogeyd6 is contributing usefully, just noisily in -server
<jussi01> persia: yeah, Ill unban as soon as the flood stops
<persia> Cool :)
<Myrtti> [15:55] < Kernspalter> http://www.AWSurveys.com/HomeMain.cfm?RefID=al_caspam  --> EARN MONEY FOR FREE USENET-ACCOUNTS AND  RAPIDSHARE-ACCOUNTS AND PAYPAL!!!
<MenZa> Nice realnem.
<MenZa> realname*
<MenZa> "Al Caspam"
<persia> jussi01: re: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2010-February/000095.html : it asks for more access than https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/Coordination : one of these is wrong.
<Myrtti> in any case the flags for -testing are wrong (re #ubuntu-irc)
<Myrtti> (re: stgraber's email on the mailing list)
<persia> The precisely match the documentation at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/Coordination
<persia> Since I pointed him to the documentation to set the flags, I'm sure this means the docs need updating.
<Myrtti> persia: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2010-February/000932.html (+vo vs. +votiA vs. +votiAf)
<Myrtti> anyway, I'm not in the council so I couldn't really care less
<persia> Oh, the mail seems wrong.  /cs access #ubuntu-testing list has a slightly better story to tell.
<persia> I agree.
 * persia also isn't council, but just noticed a discrepancy which, if not resolved soon, will be raised as a question at a meeting.
<ubottu> DasEi called the ops in #ubuntu (fishie)
<Pici> dealt with
<jussi01> persia: the +f asked for in #ubuntu-devel is because it is a core channel. it is the only core channel this is missing. we need it because of the LP integration.
 * gnomefreak was removed as op :(
<gnomefreak> s/op/op?
<persia> jussi01: If you you have a good answer for the TB you're good.
 * persia isn't TB.
<jussi01> persia: yeah, I do, I just like others to understand as well. we have nothing to hide :)
<gnomefreak> it seems just #ubuntu i lost op
<Pici> gnomefreak: eh? You still have access to #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ok i am but it didnt ping me when !ops was used
<Pici> gnomefreak: oh.
<gnomefreak> i was thinking i lost it due to that
<ubottu> In ubottu, Pici said: ops =~ s/jpds/jpds, gnomefreak/
<Pici> erg
<jpds> .
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> jpds: quiet you.
<jpds> OK.
<gnomefreak> thanks
<Myrtti> I'm somehow annoyed of Lord-Readmans way of spamming his brainstorm link. I'll just bite my tongue and let him do it.
<Mamarok> tsimpson: you around?
<tsimpson> Mamarok: mostly
<Mamarok> I was thinking, with the current problems in KDE SC 4.4 on Karmic, maybe a factoid for Akonadi might be useful, pointing to http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi
<Mamarok> since the culprit is apparmor, this will remain for quite some time
<tsimpson> care to suggest a factoid?
<Mamarok> what's the syntax again?
<Mamarok> botname !factoid is IIRC?
<tsimpson> something like !Akonadi is <reply> your message here
<Mamarok> oh, great, I will give it a try :)
<tsimpson> if you want it to start with "factoid is ..." you can leave out the <reply> part
<gnomefreak> i would be more inclided to send them to http://userbase.kde.org/Glossary#Akonadi so people knows what it is
<tsimpson> no reason the factoid can't contain both
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: agreed
<Mamarok> !Akonadi is <reply> Akonadi is the data storage access mechanism for all PIM applications in KDE SC 4. If you experience problems with Akonadi, please see http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi for tips on how to solve this.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Mamarok said: !Akonadi is <reply> Akonadi is the data storage access mechanism for all PIM applications in KDE SC 4. If you experience problems with Akonadi, please see http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi for tips on how to solve this.
<Mamarok> !Akonadi
<Mamarok> tsimpson: how abut this?
<Mamarok> about*
<gnomefreak> i get the feeling that is over most users heads
<Mamarok> gnomefreak: I don't think so, there are basically 2 lines to enter to make it work
<gnomefreak> new users know what PIM is?
<gnomefreak> me and you do for sure :)
<Mamarok> or point directly to Technical Issues?
<gnomefreak> !pim
<Mamarok> hm, making a wiki entry on kubuntu.org might help as well
<gnomefreak> +1
<Mamarok> that was for the wiki, right?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Mamarok> tsimpson: I need to talk about with appacjelogger first, he pretend there is no problem with apparmor
<Mamarok> appachelogger*
<tsimpson> "it didn't happen if I didn't see it" ;)
<Tm_T> Mamarok: if the error message is that particular one, then it is
<Mamarok> Tm_T: could you please tell him, then?
<Tm_T> I have no time to argue, sorry
<Tm_T> have to get daughter to sleep, not apachelogger but the other daughter (;
<Myrtti> !backtrack > Myrtti
<ubottu> Myrtti, please see my private message
<Pici> Need a second opinion: Would it be ridiculous for me to take this person aside for overuse of abbreviations:    14:04:30 <DasEi> major_redhat: so got most common codecs, apart from libdvdcss try vlc-player for video-files, s. apt-get i. vlc
<tsimpson> yes
<Myrtti> no
<Pici> yes it would be ridiculous?
<tsimpson> as in, "yes, please take them aside"
<Myrtti> (just for the sake of argument)
<Pici> Myrtti: :P
<tsimpson> "s. apt-get i. vlc" is, as you said, just ridiculous
<Myrtti> there's been so many people using abbreviations today
<Myrtti> I'm not dyslexic or anything, but I can imagine how horrible it would be to be both non-native and dyslexic with these
<tsimpson> rly? i dnt no tht
<Myrtti> it's really, really REALLY straining to read
<Myrtti> and I'm know I do read and understand English quite well for a non-native speaker
<tsimpson> not to mention annoying, but maybe I'm getting grumpy in my not-so old-age
<Pici> Okay. :)
<Pici> He said that he'd stop doing it.
<Myrtti> it's the spanish invasion again
<Mamarok> we should send the inquisition...
<Myrtti> tut-tut, that's un-Code-of-Conduct, naughty, unnecessary and totally rude!!!11
<Mamarok> hm, wasn't there a factoid for a clean KDE or Gnome only install (or how to get rid of the other)? I can't find it
<Mamarok> nvm, found it
<Mamarok> !removegnome
<ubottu> Want to remove gnome/kde/xfce completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<Mamarok> what the heck is that? It used to point to a wiki page
<Pici> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Mamarok> right
<Mamarok> Pici: thanks :)
<Myrtti> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Myrtti> >____<
<Myrtti> lollerz
<Pici> eww
<Pici> At least it doesnt say to --asume-yes
<Pricey> !-removegnome
<ubottu> removegnome aliases: removekde, removexfce - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:38:26
<Pricey> thought it gave last edited..
<Mamarok> what the heck is debfoster?
<Pricey> Mamarok: I assume it points out orhpanned packages, those without anything depending on them.
<Pricey> spll fail
<Pricey> !info debfoster
<ubottu> debfoster (source: debfoster): Install only wanted Debian packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-1 (karmic), package size 35 kB, installed size 212 kB
<Mamarok> hm, I need to check that out one day
<Myrtti> interesting
<tsimpson> who broke freenode?
<Mamarok> I was not even near to it, pleading innocent
<Myrtti> did it stop nao?
<tsimpson> looks like it
<MenZa> ubottu: tell maxjezy about language
<MenZa> ubottu: tell maxjezy about coc
<MenZa> ubottu: tell maxjezy about guidelines
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-24
<ubottu> DasEi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Amaranth> seems my membership is about to expire and irc council has to redo it...
<Flannel> jussi01: You need to renew me (and everyone else!)
<Myrtti> well that's an anticlimax
<syn-ack> Hey guys check out "nicker" in #ubuntu... seems to me that he's trying to find some passwords by merely cat'ing /passwd
<syn-ack> methinks he's up to no good
<Myrtti> it's not malicious
<Myrtti> the passwords are hashed anyways
<syn-ack> yeah sorry about that, just realised it
<Flannel> /etc/passwd doesn't include password data (in any form) anyway
<syn-ack> I know. I was gonna bring that up but I read scroll after the fact, sorry
<maco2> jussi01: lp says its gonna expire me from kubuntu op'ing. can you renew me or whatever?
<Madpilot> jussi01, same request as maco2, only WRT ubuntu channels - I sent an LP mail as well
<Madpilot> I thought the LP side of IRC ops management was going to be self-renewal like Ubuntu Membership is?
<Myrtti> it's a bug and shouldn't have happened
<Myrtti> he'll be facepalming extensively when he gets to the computer
<Madpilot> and buried under LP notifications, as team leader is CC'd to everything LP sends out AFAIK :)
<tsimpson> Amaranth, Flannel, maco2, Madpilot: you should be able to self-renew, the email should give you a link to follow
<Madpilot> tsimpson, doesn't seem to.
<Madpilot> all four LP mails just say "Contact the team and/or team lead", basically
<Madpilot> nothing on the teams pages either
<tsimpson> *sigh* the settings are "invite them to apply for renewal", should be "invite them to renew their own membership"
<tsimpson> jussi01: we need to change the settings on _all_ the groups as far as I can see
<jussi01> oh for petes sake :(
<mneptok> screw Pete. do it for us.
<jussi01> Ok everyone, Im sorry about the screwup, but you should be able to now renew yourselves.
<jussi01> Ill write the the ML also
<Myrtti> now the question of course is, do I want to... *ponder*
<Flannel> jussi01: I don't see a renewal doohickey anywhere
<jussi01> Flannel: let me look at that. I changed all the teams to slef renew, wonder if I need to sort something else.
<jussi01> ok, so you should all get renewal mail tomorrow.
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi01> Hiya daniel.
<dholbach> hey jussi
<Myrtti> !staff | complaints about Mirc at #ubuntu, realname suspicious
<ubottu> complaints about Mirc at #ubuntu, realname suspicious: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Myrtti> (btw, should the s t a f f factoid include more nicknames?)
<jussi01> probably, or different ones depending on who are the staff that like to hang here...
<persia> I'm not sure the bot is smart enough, but could it do something like check the cloaks of channel members and highlight ones that match a filter?
<persia> That would grab the right set for that particular call.  I'm less sure for other calls.
<jussi01> persia: it isnt at the moment, but it could be... you are welcome to join us in #ubuntu-bots-devel and write the plugin :)
 * persia has severe trouble with python
<jussi01> :(
<jussi01> that said, anyone who feels like contributing, feel free to join us there
<elky> the factoids are at least to a degree opt-in
<Myrtti> true
<elky> if we start pinging every staff here, we might have less hang here
<elky> anyway, hoooooooometime
<Gary> hehe, I'm looking at Mirc, just /cycle'd the chans they are in, no spam
<jussi01> hrm, but isnt that why staff hang here? to help us out when we need it?
<Myrtti> Gary: that happens
<Gary> I don't mind being pinged here
<elky> jussi01, sure, but they don't necessarily want to be pinged by us. we are only one namespace afterall
<Tm_T> Actually I think ops should have the ops call in hilight, so bot doesnt need to list all
<Myrtti> Gary: I've tried /cycle and I never can replicate it. it might be that the bots have a ruleset that prevents them from spamming people with certain cloaks
<persia> elky: Very good point.  automation is nifty keen, but programs don't tend to have a social understanding.
 * elky mutters something about technical solutions to social problems ;)
<Myrtti> Gary: m a r i e n z has experienced same
<jussi01> Hang on, the staff here _are_ opt in, they idle here! why should they object to being pinged for staff issues?
<jussi01> What is the point of them being here if they are not willing to respond if theres an issue?
<elky> jussi01, they opt in to sitting here and watchign the dialog -- not to havign something ping them
<elky> you can help without being summonsed
<persia> jussi01: Think inclusivity in all things.  It will ultimately pay better dividends.
<jussi01> persia: Im including them in the ping :P :P (sorry)
<Gary> right, that user doesn't bother a non staff cloaked user either
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !no, thanks is <reply> Reply: I do not care for your gratitude, puny meatbag.
<Myrtti> Gary: [10:45] < bilboed-tp> could someone kick Mirc out of the channel ?
<gord> jussi01, ping. On 2010-03-03, seven days from now, your membership in the #ubuntu-offtopic IRC Operators (irc-ubuntu-offtopic-ops) Launchpad team is due to expire.
<Myrtti> gord: see the mailing list
<Myrtti> gord: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2010-February/000933.html
<Madpilot> gord, all will be self-renewing (like Ubuntu Membership) by tomorrow morning, apparently
<Myrtti> Madpilot: self-renewable
<Madpilot> right, what Myrtti said, which I meant. Really. ;)
 * jussi01 grumbles at himself
<Tm_T> =)
<Myrtti> right, time to go to the city to meet the doctor and hear the verdict about my back
<knome> jussio1, o/
<jussi01> heya knome :)
<jussi01> knome: so which chans are you an op in?
<knome> #xubuntu only, afair
<jussi01> ok, great
<Tm_T> awwww
<jussi01> knome: /cycle :)
<Tm_T> knome: /bicycle
 * Tm_T hides
<knome> uh?
<knome> :P
<knome> that was a lousy one
<Tm_T> what did you expect? (:
<jussi01> knome: ops in the core chans (including #xubuntu) are expected to idle here :)
<knome> oh yeah
<knome> jussi01, again, nobody told me :P
<jussi01> well now you know :)
<knome> yup
<knome> added to autojoin list
<jussi01> syn-ack: was there something more you needed?
<knome> what was the way to force somebody leave a chan without kicking?
<jussi01> knome: remove
<knome> also, how to add channel specific data into ubottu?
<jussi01> knome: might be worth you reviewing these: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<jussi01> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<gord> Madpilot, Myrtti - ahh, thanks
<knome> jussi01, i've read the bot info's, but have been unsuccessful
<jussi01> knome: !factoid-#channel is <reply>blah
<knome> jussi01, yeah. maybe i should try that again.
<knome> jussi01, the info page doesn't really tell how to use the /remove command. just type it into the channel?
<jussi01> /remove knome
<knome> okay.
<knome> umm....
<knome> no, i'm clueless
<knome> where do i type that?
<Tm_T> in channel
<Tm_T> /quote remove nick
<gord> knome, same place you type everything on irc ;)
<Tm_T> in irssi, that is
<jussi01> you need to be op in that channel first of course
<jussi01> :D
<knome> gord, 11:28 » Irssi: Unknown command: remove
<knome> :P
<Tm_T> actually, I have alias remove quote remove $C $0 :$1
<Tm_T> knome: ^
<knome> Tm_T, ta!
<topyli> knome, go get some scripts that will do the footwork for you :)
<Tm_T> topyli: alias!
<topyli> good to know the actual commands too of course
<gord> i use chanserv.py or whatever it was, it just saves my brain having to think about anything ever
<knome> aliases are the best
<topyli> which reminds me, i need to update my irssi aliases
 * topyli awaits link from someone who already did :)
 * knome started playing with remove on private channel
<knome> accidentally kicked myself out
<knome> :P
<gord> i need some scripts for droid irc :( using actual computers is so 2009
<knome> it's now 2010
<knome> :P
<knome> oh
<knome> yeah
 * knome slaps his forehead
<knome> note to self: do not irc until you've been awake for at least an hour
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (JacksonBrown (Spamming random text))
<jrib> jussi01: how do I actually renew my membirship to an op team?  the e-mail just says I should contact you or the council and I don't see an obvious way to renew it myself at https://edge.launchpad.net/~irc-ubuntu-ops
<Madpilot> jrib, apparently that self-renew change is in-progress :)
<jrib> oh I see, so jussi's e-mail was referring to a new e-mail that hasn't been sent yet :)
<Madpilot> a new round of LP emails is supposed to go out soonish, I think
<topyli> keep up! progress is swift, future technologies are already in use
<Madpilot> have you been reading old technology publications again, topyli?
<topyli> i admit i'm a bit behind on my todo list, perhaps the reading list is also affected!
<Myrtti> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<jpds> PS: archive.u.c is freaking out with OOo security update traffic.
<jpds> Hit people on the head with books until they switch to a local mirror.
 * gnomefreak uses gb* and seems to work fine. someone in +1 had said it was extreamly slow. i didnt see any OOo updates today
<elky> aussie mirrors can be as much as 48hrs out of whack
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj was the one that said it
<elky> eww, they'e lapsed badly
<elky> 1 week behind
<elky> providing https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors is accurate, of course.
 * jpds hits elky on head with book.
<jpds> ;)
<jpds> God damn it.
<elky> i'm pretty sure i already use internode mirrors, but i'm doubting given that page lists them as a week behind that they manage to trump the official mirror for much
<jpds> elky: http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu/project/trace/
<Myrtti> fi. one is dead
<Pici> The us archive mirror is horribly slow too
<elky> jpds, then the launchpad thing is dreadfully incorrect
<jpds> Pici: us.archive == London.
<jpds> Pici: host us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Pici> jpds: thats silly
<jpds> Pici: No.
<Pici> jpds: true, but silly.
<jpds> Pici: Find me someone willing to pay for the transit and maintaince and I'll happily switch the DNS over. ;)
<jpds> elky: "This mirror was last verified on 2010-02-22."
<elky> 2 days out is still not going to serve a whole lot of benefit if people are scrambling to archive.u.c for updates that are there now
 * Pici switches to RIT's mirror
<gord> if you want the latest updates but want to get from canonical's servers if canonical has newer ones (highly likely if your local server sucks) then generally the best idea is to just put your local mirrors repos in your sources.list first, then the canonical ones after. it'll prefer the local ones unless the canonical ones have newer packages
<elky> which after several days, is likely anyway
<jpds> Myrtti: "nic.funet.fi has had a serious hardware failure".
<elky> anyway, i need bed, ciao
<Pici> nn elky
<Myrtti> jpds: where did you get that info
<jpds> Myrtti: My mirrors email.
<Myrtti> oh
<jpds> Myrtti: Flipping it to se.archive now.
<gnomefreak> there should really be a link to use to re-up op memberships
<gnomefreak> Pici: are you still IRCc?
<jussi01> gnomefreak: he is.
<jussi01> gnomefreak: did you not read the mail I sent?
<gnomefreak> i rad it
<gnomefreak> read
<gnomefreak> it says to contact the council or you :)
<jussi01> Particularly the first paragraph where it says there'll be a ne mail tomorrow?
<jussi01> no.. the one on the -irc list
<gnomefreak> ah didnt get that far in my folders sorry
<gnomefreak> jussi01: ok maybe i didnt get it. i got the one that says you have to agree to the requirements
<gnomefreak> i have been having issues with email the past 2 weeks so if it was prior to todays i didnt get it
<jussi01> gnomefreak: thats the one.
<jussi01> gnomefreak: My apologies about the slight mess up with the launchpad teams. I have fixed the issue and the people that know tell me you should all get some mail tomorrow allowing you to renew.
<bazhang> jussi01, question about the irc operator guidelines wrt 'probation' ; is that for all starting now, or just new operators
<jussi01> just new ones
<bazhang> so will my being a newer op in #xubuntu be under said probation
<jussi01> bazhang: no.
<bazhang> jussi01, thanks
<jussi01> its for people who are not ops already
<Myrtti> "you've not screwed up badly in the past, we hope you wont in the future"
 * Pici is done screwing up the topic
<Myrtti> there, there. Have a cookie.
<gnomefreak> jussi01: thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<bazhang> whoa in his quit message no less
<gnomefreak> did the updated auto_bleh script get finished? i dont recall who was going to work on it
<jussi01> gnomefreak: ikonia mentioned that he was, but you may want to ask if theres a copy in #freenode cause staff said they might do it
<gnomefreak> jussi01: k thanks
<jpds> http://www.acc.umu.se/technical/statistics/ftp/monitordata/
<Pici> mmmmm munin
<Myrtti> purty colours
<Pici> O
<Pici> er, I'm not sure if I shared it here, but I recently started to graph some IRC related stuff using munin: http://status.nullcortex.com/other/other/index.html#irc
<jpds> Pici: Holy crap.
<jpds> Pici: I was thinking about doing that a couple of days ago.
<Pici> :D
<Myrtti> so the population low point is ... are those times in UTC?
<Pici> Myrtti: No, EST. UTC-5
<Myrtti> aw, now you're making it difficul
<Myrtti> t
<Pici> Low point is ~7am UTC
<Myrtti> so UTC+2 + UTC-5 makes it...
<Myrtti> ah ok
<Pici> I'd like to graph out our bans and related stuff too, but that'll take more work.
<Pici> Okay... not that much more work.
<Madpilot> can you plot "bans vs phase of moon" for us?
<Madpilot> just to settle the old full moon == lunacy thing?
<Madpilot> :)
<Pici> That wouldn't be too difficult.
<Myrtti> I wonder if there's somewhere also a list of school holidays
<Madpilot> that could get long very quickly
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu (mati)
<Tm_T> oh, meeting this sunday
<knome> which meeting? :P
<Tm_T> ubuntu-irc
<Tm_T> that means us, dear chilf
<Tm_T> child :-P
<knome> eh
<knome> what time?
<Tm_T> knome: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<Tm_T> knome: also you might find #ubuntu-irc useful
<knome> yay, extended cloaks!
<Pici> Well, its the IRCC meeting, not every operator is required to attend.
<Tm_T> Pici: true that, but I always see those as whole team meetings (:
<knome> transparency + involving whole community are ++
<Tm_T> yes
<Guest18684> hi, i've been banned on #kubuntu, not sure why. Could someone please remove the ban or help me with a question?
<Guest18684> i was banned before i ever said anything, i didn't act out of line or anything.. but i am connectin through a webchat interface
<Pici> Guest18684: The topic in #kubuntu-proxy-users asks you to not change your nick... which you did.
<Pici> Guest18684: If you part #kubuntu and #kubuntu-proxy-users, change your nick to something else, and then attempt to rejoin #kubuntu, you should be okay.
<Pici> or just stay as Guest18684
<Guest18684> Pici:  i did not see that and I wasn't aware that help was a registered nick
<Guest18684> ok, will do
<Guest18684> pici i must be blind but i do not see a mention about nickchange in the proxy-users channel. Maybe it should be added?
<Guest18684> im off now. :) thanks :) I'll be back if it doesn't work
<Pici> I'll take a look
<Pici> Hrm.  I thought that the message in -proxy-users said something about changing your nick, but I don't see it now.
<jpds> jussi01: Hi.
<jpds> jussi01: Please extend my membership on all of my 0ps teams.
<Myrtti> jpds: lolol
<jussi01> jpds: I guessing 1 of 3 things in order from most likely to least likely... 1. you are playing with me, 2. you didnt read the other emails in your inbox. (properly) 3. you arent subscribed to -irc
 * jpds reads -irc.
<jpds> jussi01: Righto.
<jpds> Thanks.
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> jpds: I have been pinged about that like 100 times today... :D
<Mamarok> jussi01: that's the price to pay for fame :)
<ubottu> MarkDude called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, Traveler said: kk is an abreviation of okay
<jrib> ...
<topyli> "kk is an abbreviation of ok"
<jrib> ok is an abbreviation of okay
<jrib> okay is an abbreviation of okey-doke
<Mamarok> why would a two letter word be an abbreviation of another two letter word? Makes no sense...
<ubottu> In ubottu, fernandoc1 said: it is a ZC0301 Webcam
<ikonia> whos edmundo_barbosa ?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-25
<MenZa> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<MenZa> Whoa, that was an old ban.
<MenZa> 2008-12-01
<ubottu> kaddi called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, darolu said: !pt is <reply>  Por favor, digite /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português do Brasil. Para ajuda em  português do Portugal, digite /join #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Madpilot> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Madpilot> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Flannel> Madpilot: It's correct how it is
<Madpilot> I don't speak a word of Portugese, so couldn't judge, just wanted to check
<Flannel> Unless something has changed (it might have).  The user who suggested it appeared to not be aware of the situation
<Madpilot> neither am I, TBH.
<Madpilot> should we be directing all pt-speaking traffic to -pt and leave -br for the locoteam work?
<Flannel> thats what the factoid is now, becuase that's what it was changed to (it used to be -br and -pt for -br and -pt) by request of LoCo/whatever peopl
<Madpilot> OK, cool
<Madpilot> the things I poke at while I wait for downloads to finish... ;)
 * persia mildly comments that some folk believe these to be sufficiently divergent languages (with the same name) that they may be mutually incomprhensible
<ardchoille> suspicious activity in #ubuntu with djungelkraem and djungelmums kinda looks like the same ip
<Amaranth> jussi01: seems the offtopic group still won't let us renew ourselves
<nhandler> Amaranth: It is fixed now
<Myrtti> nhandler: no, its not
<nhandler> Myrtti: As of about 2 minutes ago it is
<Myrtti> yay, more emails!
<persia> And yet another day of waiting.
<Madpilot> was just going to mention that
<Madpilot> we should probably start a "buy jussi01 a beer" fund, he likely needs it badly by now... :)
<elky> well, he did it to himself.
<persia> At this point it'd probably be easier for him just to go around and ask everyone and press the buttons himself.
<Flannel> bugger.  Now I'm going to have to wait until next year to fix the off-by-one error with my days
<Myrtti> or just do "launchpad.net/~$launchpadid/+expiringmembership/irc-ubuntu-offtopic-ops"
<Tm_T> shame there's no single page where you can handle those all
<persia> Well, there may exist someone who doesn't want to be a member anymore but also doesn't want the stigmata of "Deactivated" for some reason.  People are all sorts of picky.
<Myrtti> persia: yup, I'm considering doing that on couple of my groups
<jussi01> do I dare show my face today? :P
<Amaranth> dang, now offtopic expires a day after the rest
<Amaranth> oh, wait, no it doesn't... weird
<tonyyarusso> persia: I'm like a billion percent sure you meant "stigma", not "stigmata".  :P
<persia> tonyyarusso: I think you're underconfident
<Tm_T> jussi01: ofcourse (;
 * jussi01 is very nervous, got his maturity exam today (the exam that comes after your thesis)
<Tm_T> jussi01: it goes well, just remember my mad face
<Flannel> stigmata are on leaves!
<Flannel> oh wait, those are stomata
<tonyyarusso> stigmata is when your hands miraculously start bleeding in imitation of the crucifixion of Jesus.
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: I have that when I try to do something with sharp knife, is that miracle?
<tonyyarusso> close, but no canonization
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: If he gets a job doing Ubuntu stuff, and then continues to do that, would it become a canonical version?
 * tonyyarusso headdesks
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> your puns are almost as awful as the bread ones on #freenode yesterday
<tonyyarusso> Do you think I could show up at the Canadian border and claim asylum on the grounds that my countrymen are dumb as peat and listening to them all the time constitutes torture?
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: as a Finn, I think you could come to Finland. You'd atleast get a hug and a bottle of Koskenkorva
<jussi01> :D
 * jussi01 hands tonyyarusso a bottle of koskenkorva :D
<Myrtti> ah ♥ work emails in claws-mail
<Myrtti> the brilliance of good filtering and processing rules
 * tonyyarusso doesn't have quite enough Finn for the special immigration stuffs
<tonyyarusso> I'd actually not mind living there much.  Only downside is it would be far away from family.
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: yeah, the cutoff for some sort of specialness appears to be a grandparent who was a native Finnish citizen.  My grandma was 100% Finnish ethnically, but born in the US.
<tonyyarusso> or at least 2 grandparents who were by nationality - I only have 1 :(
<topyli> i just answered someone's question in aardvark, about the finnish weather in august. tonyyarusso is secretly planning the trip already!
<Tm_T> ):
<tonyyarusso> haha
<tonyyarusso> That would make more sense if I knew what aardvark was though.
<tonyyarusso> I would like to at least visit sometime.  My parents went without me last year. :(
<topyli> http://vark.com/
<tonyyarusso> huh
<Tm_T> time to go to repair that lousy car ->
<topyli> tonyyarusso, you ask a question via the jabber bot or email, then aardvark finds people who know about the subject. it then pokes them via jabber/email so they can answer your question. it's pretty wonderful
<tonyyarusso> Other problems with Finland: citizenship requires Finnish or Swedish language proficiency :S
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: only if its by application, not heritage
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: right, but as stated, my heritage is too watered down to qualify.
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: finnish isnt that hard to learn - easier than c++ :)
<tonyyarusso> haha
<Myrtti> I was wondering yesterday would I learn Perl easier if I tried with Perligata
<Flannel> Myrtti: read the llama book, you'll learn perl
<Myrtti> noooooo perligata!
<tonyyarusso> It's kind of sad that "the llama book" makes perfect sense to me...
<jussi01> llama book?
<Flannel> jussi01: "Learning Perl"
<Flannel> As opposed to "Perl" (The Camel Book)
<Myrtti> after a morning headache from hell, I'm finally FREEEEEEEE
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
 * mneptok waves from Reykjavik
<knome> mneptok, greetings from Helsinki!
<mneptok> knome: are you new to the ops team?
<persia> knome has been an op in the xubuntu world for a long time
<knome> mneptok, no, not that new, but was told about this channel only yesterday
<knome> hi persia :)
<persia> Hey knome.
<mneptok> ach so
<persia> mneptok: jussi01 has been poking folk to come idle here in lots of channels.
<mneptok> persia: Aussies get lonely in Oulu. ;)
<knome> who wouldn't get lonely in oulu?
<mneptok> knome: Saami? rteindeer?
<Myrtti> it's not that far north really ;-=
<knome> mneptok, they're just better in hiding the fact they're lonely
<knome> mneptok, yeah, and kde isn't *that* heavy ;P
<knome> Myrtti, ^
<Myrtti> knome: I saw sausage factories but no reindeer when I've been there
<knome> :)
<knome> my friend who was in eastern siberia last fall said he saw both camels and reindeers in the same city:)
 * gnomefreak wants to move as far north as i can get because i want penguins in my backyard :)
<Myrtti> good luck in that ;-)
<gnomefreak> someday i will move to Alaska i hope.
<knome> he definitely needs luck in that. i thought penguins only lived in south.
<Myrtti> knome: exactly :-P
<gnomefreak> i thought they were found in Alsaka or ever northern Canada
<knome> lol. wikipedia taught me something. now i know where "gentoo" comes from :P
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: nope, polarbears. no penguins
<gnomefreak> ah
<knome> gnomefreak, now you have to refresh your dream
<knome> :<
<persia> There are plenty of penguins in the north, just not wild ones.
<Myrtti> northernmost penguins live at the equator
<Myrtti> apart from the zoo ones, of course
<jussi01> gnomefreak: Philip Island, Melbourne.
<gnomefreak> :( antartica is too cold to really live there all year long
<jussi01> or rather Phillip Island :D
<knome> persia, moving further to north doesn't increase the penguins near you though :P
<gnomefreak> oh didnt know aus. got cold anywhere
<persia> Very much not.  There are non-wild penguins in roughly even distribution all over.
<topyli> i don't think the penguins live on the antactica all the year either
<persia> topyli: Some due.  Depends on the type of penguin.
<persia> s/due/do/
<gnomefreak> ok fine im stealling a few from the zoo ;)
<gnomefreak> stealing
<topyli> persia, smart vs. dumb penguins? :)
<jussi01> gnomefreak: http://www.penguins.org.au/
<knome> gnomefreak, good luck in feeding them all year round
<persia> topyli: More related to fat then intelligence, but yes.
<Myrtti> I hate you people
<Myrtti> now I'm reading up on penguins on wikipedia
<Myrtti> damn you
<knome> Myrtti, we love you penguin.
<jussi01> :D
<Myrtti> knome: KVAAAK
<knome> gnomefreak, why don't you adopt Myrtti?
<gnomefreak> :)
<jussi01> she is adopted already....
<knome> jussi01, shhht!
<knome> :P
<Mamarok> gnomefreak: NZ Southern Island has nice Penguins, and there are Penguins ins South Africa, too
<Mamarok> and in Chile and Argentina
<Mamarok> and those in New Zeeland look funny: http://www.zoologie.de/grzimek/files/images/Felsenpinguin-Eudyptes-chrysocome-0001_4.preview.jpg
 * gnomefreak looking
<gnomefreak> so cute ;)
<topyli> that penguin obviously has some secret plan
<knome> to conquer the world, of course
<jussi01> all penguins are equal, but some are more equal than others... ?
<knome> :P
<gord> stop making me google penguins, i'm supposed to be working :P
<jussi01> gord: but they are cute like ponies... and you cant have ponies, but you can have penguins! :D
<persia> Well, unless you live up north.
<knome> unless you live up north and are unable to steal a penguin from the zoo, remind you.
<persia> Or from an animal hospital or travelling circus, etc.
<gord> or make a penguin out of plastic bottles, black nail paint and a kitten.
<gord> it works, honestly.
<persia> They have lower food costs too :)
<knome> not if you steal the food as well anyway. :)
<topyli> i think stolen penguins only ead stolen food
<topyli> eat even
<persia> Depends on how much of their body mass is polyethyltoluene
<gord> penguins evolved from kittens anyway, just kittens with beaks
<persia> And flippers.  Kittens never have enough flippers.
<knome> but it's cuter when a kitten is drowning than when a penguin is drowning, so it's better that they don't have flippers.
<knome> uhm, i mean... :P
<persia> You're clearly not a fuzzy lover then.
<knome> no, i don't like/love animals that much. it's funny how all the animals (especially cats) seem to love me and immediately come leaning against me legs
<knome> *my
<knome> hmm. my fingernail let out a weird sound when hitting the monitor accidentally
<knome> really loud snap
<topyli> hi IAmKlausFiedler, what can we do for you?
<IAmKlausFiedler> Sorry, I thought this channel was nonexistant.
<IAmKlausFiedler> I'll come back when I am an op. {c:
<Pici> no comment.
<topyli> admirable restraint!
 * gnomefreak goes to my corner now
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jussi01> o/
<jussi01> I win!
 * genii makes more coffee
<knome> jussi01, you lose.
<ubottu> In ubottu, sln said: merci is  "thanks " in french speak
<Gary> jussi01: did you need me to ask to be renewed on #ubuntu-offtopic ops (re mailing list post)?
<Pricey> jussi01: same ^ i'm unable to renew that either
<Pici> me too
<knome> jussi01, i want you to do it for me as well.
<knome> ;)
<Gary> must not make rude comment about jussi01 "doing it for me" too....
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> what
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> lies
<ubottu> DasEi1 called the ops in #ubuntu (rebe)
<niko> mode/#ubuntu [-q ubottu!*@*] by FloodBot2
<niko> bot wins each time
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> that would have been an op of #xubuntu
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> didn't we just ban aliendk the other day
<Myrtti> we've got an onjoin spammer again?
<ikonia> where ?
<Myrtti> hold on
<Myrtti> su|marketing has been sending some onjoin spam earlier
<Myrtti> Su|Marketing [~mama21mam@170.51.84.32]
<Myrtti> and didn't I just see mama21mam in #freenode, also requesting a cloak for someone else
<ikonia> don't see anything now
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-26
<rww> Hola. The IRSeekBot that was banforwarded from #ubuntu to the "fix your connection" channel the other day is now joining and flooding out under a different, uncloaked nick by the look of it.
<rww> 16:14:26 -!- IRSeekBot10 [~IRSeekLog@ip-72-167-47-23.ip.secureserver.net] has quit [Excess Flood]
<persia> Thanks for the notification.  Unfortunately, the timezones covering the current standard time are unfortunately poorly staffed.  It may be a bit before this can be sorted.
<ubottu> airtonix called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> h00k called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (haven489)
<Myrtti> handled
<mneptok> Myrtti: are you awake early, or late?
<Myrtti> early
<Myrtti> deadlines and doctors today
<mneptok> :/
<mneptok> i think i have successfully reset my internal clock. we'll see after today's meetings.
<Flannel> Odd...
<Myrtti> what is
<Flannel> the string of ip-only joins in #u for a minute there
<jussi01> \o/
<Flannel> Howdy jussi01
<jussi01> Exam went well yesterday, methinks I may pass :D
<dholbach> good morning
<ikonia> the ircseek bot appears to be having a hard time
<Myrtti> not anymore since I removed it from #ubuntu
<ikonia> #launchpad it's still having a bender on
<Myrtti> watch out for hopper.cs.bilgi.edu.tr
<gnomefreak> i get the feeling Bash is going to keep beating a dead horse
<gnomefreak> in +1
<bazhang> Cann0n, hello
<Cann0n> i'm reggistered
<bazhang> h00k, hi
<bazhang> congrats by the way :)
<h00k> We're havin a problem with somebody in #ubuntu-offtopic, mahfouz, I'm not sure if anyone else is actively in the channel
<h00k> bazhang: thank you :D
<bazhang> h00k, yep he is being watched
<h00k> alright, thanks, I just watned to make sure
<h00k> s/watned/wanted
 * ikonia watches
 * gnomefreak watches too
<gnomefreak> forggot who we were watching :(
<bazhang> mahfouz
<gnomefreak> bazhang: :) thanks
<bazhang> gnomefreak, you're welcome :)
<gnomefreak> he just joined #*-mozillateam so i get to watch him all over the place
<knome> hehe
<bazhang> darthanubis, hi
<darthanubis> Is there a way to find out which channels I'm banned on?
<ikonia> I just see you as banned in #ubuntu
<bazhang> in #ubuntu as far as I can tell
<darthanubis> For how long is this ban in place?
<ikonia> you'd need to speak to tsimpson
<ikonia> I'll see if I can see any details on it though
<darthanubis> What could he possibly want to speak with me PERSONALLY about?
<bazhang> the reason for your ban
<darthanubis> And users can be banned at the descretion of one OP INDEFINATELY?
<ikonia> darthanubis: give me a minute and I'll have a look if there are any notes
<bazhang> the profanity directed at a user when telling them not to use profanity
<darthanubis> Yeah, I did not say I did not know why I was banned.
<darthanubis> But why this grudge about it?
<bazhang> then the subsequent discussion here
<darthanubis> Most bans are for a period of time.
<bazhang> indeed they are.
<ikonia> darthanubis: ok - the notes say you specfically need to speak to mneptok
<darthanubis> The discussion here was one of inquiry into the terms of the punishment.
<ikonia> darthanubis: he can go through the ban and the conditions of it's removal with you
<darthanubis> So you all answer to him or something? Who is his superior?
<bazhang> no
<ikonia> no
<darthanubis> So, I don't get it
<bazhang> calling it a grudge is ingenuous
<darthanubis> How long have I been banned already?
<ikonia> darthanubis: I'll explain if I may
<darthanubis> bazhang: excuse me if I don't agree
<ikonia> darthanubis: first I'll explain the situation
<darthanubis> ikonia: please not the situation again
<ikonia> I've not mentioned the sitaution before
<bazhang> ikonia, I'll leave this to you
<ikonia> you just asked how it works, and I thought I'd explain it to make it clear to you
<ikonia> if you don't want to know the process that's fine, but you asked
<darthanubis> The ban process not having any rules
<darthanubis> That is what I don't understanf
<ikonia> there are rules
<darthanubis> Having to answer to ONE PARTICULAR OP is the part I'm confused about
<ikonia> you don't
<darthanubis> really?
<ikonia> if you'd allow me to explain, I'd be happy to do so
<darthanubis> I keep being told to speak withtimmy
<ikonia> if you - like I'll explain to you, yes/no ?
<darthanubis> is this posted somewhere?
<darthanubis> The explaination?
<ikonia> no
<darthanubis> Because i get the feeling this is all made up as you guys go.
<ikonia> ok - then I see no point in discussing it with you
<darthanubis> I just like to understand the rules for the future
<ikonia> which is what I'm trying to tell you
<darthanubis> and other ubuntu forums
<ikonia> ok - ubuntu forums are a seperate issue - but I can explain the IRC process to you
<darthanubis> you see no point because i want to see the rules posted somewhere?
<ikonia> does that help ?
<darthanubis> forum as in venues
<ikonia> the rules are actually posted, but I'd like to explain how you got into this situation
<ikonia> that way you can understand where you are in the process and your options
<ikonia> does that help ?
<darthanubis> starting to
<darthanubis> proceed
<darthanubis> please
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> first - to be clear, this is just for the Ubuntu IRC channels, nothing else
<darthanubis> understood
<ikonia> darthanubis: an operator can place a ban on you for a percieved breaking of the rules/policy, normal practice is depending on the situation that ban will be removed after a period of time (eg: you're told to take 24 hours to cool off) - or until the operator in question can explain and get agreement to stop the problem behaviour
<ikonia> clear so far ?
<ikonia> (there is more)
<darthanubis> please continue, there is nothing in that not unclear or not already covered....
<ikonia> great
<darthanubis> I had the guy on ignore. Seems I'm still banned because I ignored an OP, and refused to take him off ignore. He got pissed, and taught me a lesson, by banning me from #ubuntu for life, to show me how much power he has.
<darthanubis> It is called ego-tripping. But due continue.
<ikonia> in certain situations where a user has history of being an issue in the channel for either persistant behaviour/bans or not understanding the reason for the ban properly, an operator can put a note on the ban to request that he is allowed to speak to the user in question to help clarify the reason the user keeps getting banned - if the user is unconfortable with this (as you appear to be with mneptok) you can request another operator be present durin
<Myrtti> you got cut off at during
<darthanubis> First time banned
<ikonia> Myrtti: thank you
<ikonia> darthanubis: it's not your first time you're banned
<darthanubis> sure it is
<darthanubis> when was I banend from #ubuntu before?
<ikonia> during the conversation
<ikonia> that was the final comment (again thank you Myrtti )
<darthanubis> I was previously banned when? I honestly remember no such event.
<ikonia> darthanubis: june 02 / 2009 , #ubuntuforums a few times may 01 2009 may 28 2008
<ikonia> so 4 times in #ubuntu and 2 times in #ubuntuforums from what I'm reading
<ikonia> but that's not a big deal to remedy
<darthanubis> There was no 4 times in #ubuntu
<ikonia> darthanubis: our logs show you have been banned 4 times in #ubuntu
<darthanubis> Once in #ubuntuforums and I tried to get OP help on that issue
<ikonia> but it's not that big a deal, as I said we can work through this
<darthanubis> and was told that that channel was no part of Ubuntu IRC proper
<ikonia> if we talk to mneptok (another op can be present) and work through the problem
<darthanubis> this is all starting to stink bad
<ikonia> that's not important, I'm trying to help you resolve this
<darthanubis> Accuracy would help in the resolving of this matter.
<ikonia> eg: if you want another operator (plenty in here) can be present when you speak to mneptok and we can try to resolve it
<ikonia> darthanubis: what part am I not being accurate on ?
<darthanubis> Becaus looking at a record like that, I can see why I am perpetually banned.
<ikonia> I'll try to clarify if you explain where I am not being accurate on
<darthanubis> The record is not accurate!
<ikonia> it is
<knome> darthanubis, please calm down
<darthanubis> What makes you so sure?
<darthanubis> knome: One exclamation mark is hysteria?
<ikonia> darthanubis: ahh, ok on two occasions you've been ban forwaded to #ubuntu-read-topic as a result of being open to an exploit
<ikonia> darthanubis: so they are not "real" bans they are as result as your client was suseptable to an exploit
<ikonia> (as I say, I'm reading your history as I type to you here)
<darthanubis> ikonia: ok, I could not help that. That was about changing ports to 8000 or something
<knome> darthanubis, i'm not saying you're hysteric, but i can see you're not totally calm.
<ikonia> darthanubis: totally understand that
<bazhang> knome, could I PM
<knome> darthanubis, if i misjudged, then sorry. just making sure we keep calm here. i'm sure the thing can be solved
<knome> bazhang, sure
<darthanubis> knome: gotcha
<ikonia> darthanubis: so to resolve this can I suggest you oand "A.N.Other" op meets with mneptok to take this foward ?
<darthanubis> Resolve to mean means removing all the bans
<ikonia> there is only 1 ban
<darthanubis> I was told that #ubuntuforums was not apart of Ubuntu
<darthanubis> I was misinformed
<ikonia> and the resolution is to make sure you understand why you where banned, and remove the ban in #ubuntu to let you participate
<ikonia> #ubuntuforums is just another ubuntu irc channel - but that's not really relevant to resolving your current issue/ban
<darthanubis> Well why was it mentioned then?
<ikonia> darthanubis: I was trying to explain the process to you
<bazhang> ikonia, one was a mute by jack_sparrow by the looks of it
<ikonia> bazhang: yes
<darthanubis> Geez I get that, but if it has no part of this process then.....?
<ikonia> I'll rephrease it then as there are also marks too.
<ikonia> darthanubis: I should say instead of bans "comments about you being an issue in the channel or your behaviour, resulting in either a comment, a ban or a mute"
<ikonia> that is now %100 factually correct
<darthanubis> This is amazing
<ikonia> so, I suggest we try to arrange a time with mneptok and another op to work your curent ban through
<darthanubis> I won't be using this channels, but I don't like being restricted in my movement
<darthanubis> this=these
<ikonia> if you don't want to use a channel, then you don't have an issue
<ikonia> however you're welcome to agree to meet with mneptok and (if you want) another op to resolve the issue
<darthanubis> yeah fine
<darthanubis> I just said I want to resolve my being resticted in movement
<darthanubis> whether I use it or not
<darthanubis> am I being understood?
<ikonia> yes,
<ikonia> and I'm explaining what you need to do to resolve that
<ikonia> I don't actually care if you use the channels or not
<darthanubis> there seems to be some kind of language barrier, I don't understnad
<darthanubis> I appreciate you taking the time to do what nonoe else would
<ikonia> darthanubis: to get the ban removed you need to speak to mneptok and another operator to resolve the issue
<ikonia> is that clear enough ?
<darthanubis> I got that for the 4th time
<darthanubis> what is the problem?
<ikonia> well, I was telling you as you said there was a language barrier
<ikonia> I assumed you didn't understand
<darthanubis> I don't seem to be understood....but yeah, setup the "meeting"
<ikonia> you're understood clearly
<ikonia> you want to get the ban removed as you don't like being banned from a channel
<darthanubis> right
<ikonia> mneptok: I assume you're not active now
<mneptok> yesssss?
<ikonia> ahhh perfect timing
<darthanubis> lol
<ikonia> mneptok: do you have a moment to talk to darthanubis about his ban ?
<mneptok> darthanubis: do you know why you were banned?
<darthanubis> yesssssssss
<mneptok> and?
<darthanubis> and?
<darthanubis> what happens now?
<mneptok> i'd like to hear your thoughts as to why
<mneptok> thus far, you're explanation has been that it's some sort of personal vendetta, based on my problems with ego.
<mneptok> *your
<darthanubis> there are no "thoughts" only facts. I used profanity. Got permanently banned for it
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<darthanubis> The ban length are what those comments addressed.
<darthanubis> Which I feel is seperate for the original offense
<darthanubis> for=from
<darthanubis> But then reading how I'm casted as problematic as a user in the channel, I can understand why I would have been banned longer than usual
<mneptok> 23:46 < darthanubis> iflema: watch your fucking mouth
<mneptok> 23:46 < darthanubis> !language
<mneptok> so, you use profanity, and then immediately trigger the factoid telling people not to use profanity
<mneptok> why would you do that?
<darthanubis> because I'm mental
<darthanubis> can't you tell, I have issues?
<mneptok> then it's a good idea that you stay banned
<darthanubis> it happens
<darthanubis> I know I was wrong
<darthanubis> it won't happen again
<darthanubis> but discriminating against mentally different people si wrong as well
<darthanubis> Is there someone else I can resolve this with
<ikonia> I'm watching also - so don't worry
<darthanubis> Because it seems I have to get along with you to have the ban removed, and I don't get along with you.
 * gnomefreak watching as much as i can
<ikonia> mneptok: may I interupt for a moment
<mneptok> ikonia: apparently so ;)
<darthanubis> Which is why I ignored you.
<mneptok> if you were, indeed, "wrong" as you say, i was not discriminating against you
<ikonia> darthanubis: no-one is discriminating against anyone, please don't feel that. However there are 1300+ users in the channel, that don't need to be told "shut your fucking mouth" - so is there anything you can explain to use that will give us confidence you can control yourself in the channels
<darthanubis> [11:49] <mneptok> then it's a good idea that you stay banned
<darthanubis> after telling you I have mental issues
<darthanubis> that is the discrimintory part
<ikonia> darthanubis: social issues, are hard to manage, I understand that, however that doesn't giv eyou the right to abuse other people in the channels
<mneptok> darthanubis: quite right. you say you cannot control yourself, so we'll have to do it for you.
<ikonia> darthanubis: other people don't need to be treated like that, so if there is anything you can say to give us confidence you can control your self in the #ubuntu channel ?
 * ikonia returns to mneptok - apologies for buttig in 
<mneptok> 2009-06-02T15:55:25 <darthanubis> For those of you that have no idea what you are doing. Do yourselves a favor and just install Linux Mint. It IS Ubuntu, but with all the easy stuff that we repeat in this channel ad nauseum already done for you. Less questions for this channel, less headache for you.
<mneptok> there was also this outburst in the past that got you banned
<darthanubis> ikonia: I understand that, and I was not in the best judgement of my mood right then. But I have people working with me, to get me to a calmer place. And as I shared with you. I just want the ban removed. I don't participate anymore until I have a grip.
<mneptok> and this one:
<mneptok> 2009-06-02T22:13:06 <darthanubis> HymnToLife, yeah dipshit it is plugged into a ham sandwich
<mneptok> 2009-06-02T22:13:28 <darthanubis> keep it civil with me, and you get the same
<mneptok> 2009-06-02T22:13:37 *** ChanServ sets mode: +o HymnToLife
<mneptok> 2009-06-02T22:13:48 <darthanubis> abuse of power
<mneptok> 2009-06-02T22:13:53 *** HymnToLife sets mode: +b *!*n=anubis@unaffiliated/darthanubi
<darthanubis> Well he abused his power
<ikonia> no - you where rude
<darthanubis> what did I saw that warrented being called a dipshit
<ikonia> that's not an abuse of power
<ikonia> ugh, sorry - didn't mean to interupt
<darthanubis> and I thought that unrelaed channel has no relevancy
<darthanubis> ikonia: ther eit goes again
<mneptok> darthanubis: you have a history of being profane, disruptive, unhelpful, disrespectful, and combative
<darthanubis> I got banned for mentioning Mint, which I see mentioned ALL the time, yet no one gets BANNED for doing so, warned maybe
<darthanubis> mneptok: that is a bunch of BS
<mneptok> darthanubis: and nothing you have said here today gives me (or probably anyone else) any confidence that such behavior is likely to change
<darthanubis> mneptok: you've answered none of my questions
<darthanubis> mneptok: you've only flexed your muscle
<darthanubis> ikonia: rude in what way
<darthanubis> ikonia: can we just continue, because you are at least in an honest exchange with me?
<ikonia> darthanubis: do you understand that calling someone a "dipshit" is rude and offensive ?
<darthanubis> ikonia: The guy called me a name , I thought it was then open to reply
<darthanubis> Why is that not pasted for all to read
<ikonia> darthanubis: no - forget what other people do
<ikonia> deal with your own behaviour only
<darthanubis> Context, that is what I meant about keeping the record accurate earlier
<ikonia> darthanubis: we have full logs
<darthanubis> well use them
<ikonia> I did
<darthanubis> I'm trying to deal with the rules
<darthanubis> and how they apply to some oand not others
<ikonia> darthanubis: they apply to everyone
<darthanubis> and when some with power feel like using or abusing them
<ikonia> darthanubis: no-one has abused power - you swear/use offensive behaviour towards people - you have been removed
<mneptok> darthanubis: do you feel i abused my ops when banning you?
<ikonia> that is not an abuse of power
<darthanubis> and for how long, and nothing is posted to be follwed.
<ikonia> darthanubis: until people have confidence that you can be in a channel without being rude/offensive/swear at people
<ikonia> darthanubis: eg: until you are no longer doing what got you banned
<darthanubis> mneptok: No. I feeling keeping me banned over an overzealous specious reading of the history of my username out of context is abusive, and narrow minded.
<ikonia> darthanubis: keeping you banned is because we have not agreed how you can not be abusive to people in the channel
<mneptok> darthanubis: nothing you have said gives anyone any confidence you will not repeat the behavior. that's why you stay banned.
<darthanubis> Now, I'm being told, nevermind others follwoing or not follwoing the rules we agree or not to enforce. Just do what we say. I get it, it's you guys playground.
<darthanubis> mneptok: What is this"anyone"
<darthanubis> I asked if you spoke for the group. I was told no
<darthanubis> Yet here you speak for the collective.
<bazhang> other operators present
<Myrtti> ohai.
<knome> hello Myrtti.
<gnomefreak> hi Myrtti
<bazhang> banforwards do not seem to register with the bansearch function
<darthanubis> And what have I done in this exchange to prove I'm a menace to society?
<bazhang> ie Cann0n
<mneptok> anyone disagree with my perception that darthanubis cannot be trusted to not repeat the behaviors that have caused him problems?
<mneptok> anyone? Bueller?
<darthanubis> I should be judged bases on the offense. And the offense should have a specific punishment, and be adhereded to. Anything less, makes you guys seems unfair.
 * gnomefreak doesnt
<darthanubis> Hence my comments previosuly about the abuse of power.
<darthanubis> I've been open and honest and civil with you all today.
<darthanubis> It has not been easy being accused of being someone I'm not based on some random bans.
<darthanubis> But the one ban that got me here, I;ve taken responsibilty for.
<darthanubis> I showed remorese
<darthanubis> remorse
<darthanubis> The "justice" system does not require as muchas being asked here.
<ikonia> darthanubis: if I can interupt for a second
<knome> to be fair, i've seen darthanubis in #xubuntu and we've had no problems with him.
<mneptok> "i was wrong, but i'm mental. this stuff happens."
<ikonia> knome: valuable
<darthanubis> There usually is mercy, or benevolence on the part of the judge(s)
<knome> though i can't take a stand on the #ubuntu stuff, since i haven't been there.
<darthanubis> I'm in #kubuntu, ,and help as muchas I can. As well as #ubuntu+1
<mneptok> that's certainly remorse, but it does nothing to assuage fears that the same behavior will just be repeated
<darthanubis> I file bugs, I'm a part of the community, not some fly-by troll
<ikonia> darthanubis: you've said you have social issues, which I fully understand and want to work with you on, however, as you've openly said you don't want to use these channels may I suggest you use the other ubuntu channels to prove you can control your behaviour as knome has just suggested
<ikonia> darthanubis: no-one is suggesting you are a troll
<ikonia> darthanubis: however 1300+ in each channel don't need to see - nor is it fair to subject them to random outbursts
<darthanubis> ikonia: I'm using #kubuntu
<darthanubis> Have been since the ban
<ikonia> darthanubis: you've said you don't want to use #ubuntu - so I suggest for the moment you don't use #ubuntu and work in the other channels to show your behaviour, then if you want, return here in say a months time and we'll look at removing the ban
<ikonia> how does that sound ?
<darthanubis> ikonia: one outburst, can't fairly be seen as random now can it
<darthanubis> come on
<ikonia> darthanubis: it's not one outburst
<mneptok> it's not one outburst, as my previous pastes cearly show
<ikonia> darthanubis: it's one outburst for this ban, there are other notes on you
<mneptok> +l
<darthanubis> mneptok: your paste are out of conteext
<darthanubis> the profanity was ONE offense
<ikonia> darthanubis: so work with #kubuntu and other ubuntu channels to show you can control yourself - knome seems happy with you in #xbuntu and lets review it in 1 month from today
<darthanubis> a month
<mneptok> darthanubis: the context is there for all to see, both in the bantracker and official logs
<darthanubis> I've been banned a month already
<ikonia> darthanubis: yes, that's a good time to show you can control yourself and you said yourseslf you don't care about the channel
<ikonia> darthanubis: you've been banned 14 days
<darthanubis> ikonia: what I said concerning using the channel should work for me in this instance not against
<darthanubis> ikonia: your logic is twisted
<ikonia> darthanubis: if you're not bothered about the channel -- lets use the month as a triel in the other channels and re-visit
<darthanubis> I said I have social issues, I'm not retarded
<ikonia> ok - then it should be easy to understand this concept
<darthanubis> ikonia: Your use of the concept is flawed, is that easy enough to understand.
<darthanubis> If I have been banned one month already, why another month
<ikonia> darthanubis: your logic is flawed as you said you don't want to use the channel
<ikonia> this should not be a problem
<ikonia> you've been banned 14 days
<ikonia> sorry 16
<ikonia> miss-read
<darthanubis> Not using the channel is self restraint whichis what I was asked to demonstrate
<ikonia> no - you're banned - that's stops you using the channel
<darthanubis> I offered to restrain myself from the channel
<darthanubis> As the offending OP claimed I could not do
<ikonia> however, as I said, I'm willing to put a note against you to say "if there are no problems in the month you can have the ban reviewed"
<darthanubis> I'll take whatever positive note against the garbage that is in there
<ikonia> darthanubis: thats the deal I'm suggesting - show you can control yourself as you do in #xubuntu (knome seems happy to vouch for you) and we'll review it in a month
<darthanubis> knome: I appreciate that btw
<knome> darthanubis, no problem. :)
<darthanubis> "review"
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> which is all is good - remove the ban
<darthanubis> But I'm coming away witha BAD taste in my mouth in dealing with you guys.
<ikonia> I'm noy enjoying dealing with you either, however I am trying to resolve the issue for you
<darthanubis> But, I'm sure it is just me
<ikonia> it is
<darthanubis> Parting shot
<ikonia> I'm trying to cut you a lot of slack here
<darthanubis> Sure you are
<ikonia> ok - your parting shot has just ended this for me
<ikonia> darthanubis: I have no interest in dicussing your ban further - I'm trying to help you and I'm just getting attitude
<darthanubis> You took a parting shot at me
<ikonia> I'm not lifting the ban due to your attitude
<darthanubis> We have been misunderingstanding each other all day
<ikonia> no - I understand clearly
<darthanubis> I say it probably is me, and you say "it is"
<ikonia> yes - "it is just you"
<darthanubis> But I have the bad attitude?
<ikonia> yes
<darthanubis> This is what I'm talkin gabout
<ikonia> so I'm done
<darthanubis> If I already take repsonsibilty what was theneed to throw it in my face?
<knome> darthanubis, please do understand that waiting for one month for a new review is a quite good offer. really.
<darthanubis> knome: I accepted
<ikonia> with attitude
<ikonia> telling us about bad tastes, abuse of power, etc etc
<ikonia> when in reality - you have a social issue which at this time you cannot control
<darthanubis> but because I repsonded to a percieved insult, then its done
<darthanubis> you don't want to hear my opinion of my experiences
<darthanubis> you want a one way street
<ikonia> I've listened very carefully
<ikonia> and as I said - tried to cut you a lot of slack
<darthanubis> and because I don't lay down I'm problematic
<ikonia> I don't want you to lay down
<ikonia> I understand your issue whcih is why I was trying to work with you
<ikonia> but I can only go so far -
<darthanubis> again, all  I did was opine about my treat as I see it
<darthanubis> you don't have to agree
<darthanubis> but to label someone you know zero about, it absurd
<ikonia> no-one has labled you
<ikonia> just working on fact
<darthanubis> opinion
<ikonia> no - fact
<darthanubis> but when you controll the medium you control what is your fact
<ikonia> I don't control your behaviour - you control that -
<darthanubis> we have a mutal disrespect of opinion
<darthanubis> yeah, doc, it is my behavior
<ikonia> I don't disrepsect you in any way - in fact I've tried very hard to not take offence at your attitude
<darthanubis> totally
<darthanubis> Who would not have an attitude about this exchange
<ikonia> however, I've tried to resolve an issue for you, and broker a situation to get the ban removed but I'm tired of your attitude - so I'm going to leave it now
<darthanubis> I take your offer, and you go on some tangent
<darthanubis> I took the offer
<darthanubis> can I leave the channel now
<bazhang> yep
<Myrtti> feel free
<darthanubis> or are you still soapboxing me to death
<knome> darthanubis, you are free to leave. see you in a month - with both sides having a bit better day maybe :)
<bazhang> should file a bug to get the appropriate namespace for -es installs to join #ubuntu-es (for example) by default
<darthanubis> knome: you seem to be a good person. But I realize after today, no ban will be removed. I'll have to change my IP and mask if I really want in. There is no more "help" forthcoming.
<Myrtti> bazhang: most of those people are guadalinex users prolly
<gnomefreak> oh that doesnt help you get unbanned
<bazhang> Myrtti, good point
<knome> well...
<Myrtti> and there already is a bugreport
<bazhang> thought the offer was rescinded
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops darthanubis stimking attitude and threats to ban evade - do not unban without serious thought
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<gnomefreak> oh cool
<knome> now he joined #xubuntu. maybe more to follow :)
<bazhang> oh the drama
<gnomefreak> he never left +1 AFAIK
<ikonia> don't care what other channels he's in as long as he doesn't display that attitude
<bazhang> nice try mneptok ikonia
<jussi01> he isnt that bad, just goes off the deepend sometimes.
<ikonia> I don't think he's bad to be honest, I've seen him behave fine
<ikonia> that said his attitude towards people in here - and randomly in other #ubuntu instances stunk
<Myrtti> charlie-tca: welcome to the madhouse
<charlie-tca> Gee, thanks
 * mneptok plays with his lower lip in the corner
<jussi01> Just a reminder, if anyone sees an op of a core channel that isnt here, please remind them they are now expected to idle here - if they havent voice have them ping me or another ircc member and we will sort it.
<knome> jussi01, where do we have the list of the core changs?
<knome> *chans
<knome> umm
<knome> *core chan ops
<knome> :P
<jussi01> knome: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (sayat)
<Myrtti> I'll smack AlienDK soon
<mneptok> Myrtti: race you.
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> I've been watching him for couple of days now and he's not doing too well
<jpds> mneptok: Haha.
<Myrtti> whoa
<Myrtti> [20:48] < magicjoe> ok sorry. so i have ubuntu 5.1 installed on my ibook G4  PPC, OSX 10.4.11, through virtual PC 7. the screen  resolution is set to 640 x 800. Its so huge i have to  scroll over to see it all. any way to fix this?
<Myrtti> 5.10? srsly?
<knome> answer: install a newer version
<knome> :P
<Myrtti> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<ubottu> kklimonda called the ops in #ubuntuone ()
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-27
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (maple1)
<ryanakca> I hope ban + remove was the appropriate action in that case?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> he was trolling repeatedly the past few days, this time was too much
<ryanakca> bazhang: OK, thanks, it was the first time I used my op powers ;)
<bazhang> ryanakca, hi and welcome :)
<ubottu> Dougdoug4 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> false alarm; some user missed the leading / on join #channel
<bazhang> floodbotk1 and 2 seem to be having issues
<Jordan_U> In #ubuntu "<Bllasae> two people, /nick and /quit are on a boat. /nick falls off the boat. who's left on the boat?"
<Jordan_U> I don't think anyone would actually fall for it but it's offtopic at best.
<Jordan_U> Thanks
<jpds> UserFail Encountered.
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (UAE intermittent join spam)
<Myrtti> anyone else awake at #u?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> just saw
<Myrtti> good, i need to get up and cracking for today
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> just woke up
<Myrtti> saying it here instead of #u, visual_moron: they can set the colours themselves just as others can, you're implying they're not by them needing version of their own...
<bazhang> seems to be team trolling
<Myrtti> yup
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (visual_moron bad comand)
<ikonia> spoke to moral_ in pm
<ikonia> Jordan_U: hey, that's up
<visual_moron> hello
<visual_moron> i've been unfairly fursecuted
<ikonia> visual_moron: no - you've not
<visual_moron> i demand a recound
<ikonia> visual_moron: you where messing around in #ubuntu, giving out dangerous comments and talking to people with offensive language in #ubuntu
<visual_moron> i wasn't talking offensively
<visual_moron> i did the other stuff, but my language wasn't offensive
<ikonia> visual_moron: telling someone to "stfu" or "shut the fuck up" is rude and offensive
<visual_moron> he did it first
<ikonia> doesn't matter
<visual_moron> it should
<ikonia> well, it doesn't, you're responsible for your own behaviour, the operators will deal with other peoples
<visual_moron> ;_;
<bazhang> was dates 'thefeds'? that IP looked quite familiar
<ikonia> don't know - or care
<ikonia> idiot removed from the channel
<bazhang> bots in #kubuntu have been going crazy these last few hours
<ikonia> I don't want to - but maybe kick one
<ikonia> I know it's a pain that it needs restarting
<bazhang> llcoolhodge being unmuted after lengthy PM; says he will comply (lets see)
<ikonia> cool
<ikonia> talking to him in pm before he starts again
<ikonia> bazhang: pm ?
<bazhang> ikonia, of course
<ikonia> fyi: I've got a record of the pm converation with llcoolhodge and he's very offensive and rude, and claims to have been sent in to "push buttons"
<bazhang> at least he quit #ubuntu peaceably
<ikonia> yes
<bazhang> llcoolhodge, hello
<llcoolhodge> hello
<llcoolhodge> i want to apologize to ikonia
<llcoolhodge> i am drunk and i get a little upset
<llcoolhodge> i am sorry
<llcoolhodge> i dont care if i get unbanned
<llcoolhodge> i just feel bad for calling him a cunt
<ikonia> thank you for the apologiy
<llcoolhodge> it is uncalled for
<ikonia> apology even
<ikonia> accepted
<llcoolhodge> and unprofessional for any soldier to attack an unarmed man
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: ok - do you need anything else from us ?
<llcoolhodge> yes
<ikonia> what else ?
<llcoolhodge> i would like to be unbanned seeing as i serve america i would like one more chance
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: I'm sorry you're not going to be unbanned at this time
<llcoolhodge> and yes i am using my contribution to america
<bazhang> llcoolhodge, you are not banned in #ubuntu that I can see
<llcoolhodge> oh ok
<llcoolhodge> http://www.facebook.com/#!/WishYouWereHere24?ref=profile
<llcoolhodge> that is me
<llcoolhodge> jsut so that u can verify
<bazhang> llcoolhodge, there are other chat channels on freenode
<llcoolhodge> i didnt mean anything
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: don't need to see your persoaal details
<llcoolhodge> well u seem to forget that i serve america
<llcoolhodge> and i deserve another chance
<llcoolhodge> there is proff
<llcoolhodge> good day to u sir
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: I am not interested in your service record
<ikonia> in a pm he told me he had been sent here to push buttons - so I'm not removing the ban
<bazhang> no reason to
<ikonia> topyli: good call with dates
<ikonia> I missed that
<bazhang> he said he wanted support in #ubuntu , and he is able to do so if he follows the guidelines
<topyli> i noticed you're busy
<llcoolhodge> i has not been unbanned
<bazhang> llcoolhodge, in which channel
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: you will not be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic at this time
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: you are not banned in #ubuntu
<llcoolhodge> may i ask how long i will be banned from offtopic
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: until I have confidence in your behaviour
<llcoolhodge> and how long will that be master ikonia
<llcoolhodge> i showed u i am military
<llcoolhodge> i said i was sorry
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: you told me you had been sent here to "push buttons" earlier so until I have a confidence you're not going to do that - you don't need to re-join the channel to push buttons
<llcoolhodge> i am not one to repeat offen
<llcoolhodge> d
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: I'm not interested in your military service
<ikonia> just your behaviour and intentions in the ubuntu channels
<ikonia> you're free to use #ubuntu
<llcoolhodge> because u are fat fucking slob who has buttons that he can push...i was kidding with u earlier because i thought maybe i could get back in...u my sir are an ass behind a screen...i have killed people...and i cant even use a channel for swearing...how does that make sense...that i get to kill people for u too ban me
<mneptok> llcoolhodge: military service is voluntary. there is no selective service. so man-up and stop demanding special treatment.
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: I told you I will not discuss anything with you while you use that sort of language
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: so unless you can converse without abuse and swearing this conversation is over
<llcoolhodge> u are right againikonia
<llcoolhodge> and Mneptok until u join up and serve u can not talk to me
<llcoolhodge> and i wish you would stay out of our talk
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: and as I also told you #ubuntu-offtopic is NOT for swearing
<mneptok> llcoolhodge: how do you know i'm not active duty or a vet?
<llcoolhodge> because the way u talk
<llcoolhodge> ikonia u are right that is why i ask for one more chance that is it
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: lets stay on topic here - military service has nothing to do with it here
<llcoolhodge> i am asking u please
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: you're not joining #ubunut-offtopic at this time - you can't control yourself, so I'm not removing the ban
<llcoolhodge> u are right there again mneptok interfered
<llcoolhodge> ikonia...rember when u were nuub and u had to learn new rules to fit in somewhere just right
<llcoolhodge> all i am asking is to please give me one more chance to prove to u that i can
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: totally, however in the space of 30 minutes you've not managed to stop swearing, abusing or outbursting offense at people
<llcoolhodge> well the mneptok there was not nice he had no reason to join into our convo
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: at this time - you won't be allowed into #ubuntu-offtopic, you are however free to use #ubuntu
<llcoolhodge> and i am asking for one chance that is it
<llcoolhodge> u have all the power ikonia
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: you're not getting another chance at this time
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: you are free to use #ubuntu
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: #ubuntu is available to you for support
<llcoolhodge> ikonia i am asking u to give me a chance
<llcoolhodge> please
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: you've asked 3 times at least, and I've told you 3 times at least - not at this time
<llcoolhodge> and that is not something i say esaily
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: I appreciate that, but the sooner you accept you're not re-joining #ubuntu-offtopic at this time, the quicker we can move on
<llcoolhodge> well this is how i see ikonia if i dont get it back now...i will have to come back to u and ask u again to remove it
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: that's fine
<llcoolhodge> no it really isnt
<llcoolhodge> i shouldnt have to come back to you to go back to a chat
<ikonia> well, that's how it is at the moment, as I don't have confidence in your behaviour
<llcoolhodge> i understand that friend but i shouldnt have to grovel back to u to get access
<ikonia> you don't have to grovel, I'm not asking for that
<ikonia> I just want you to control your langauge and behaviour, which you've shown you can't do "at this time"
<llcoolhodge> in so many words yes you are sir
<ikonia> so until I have confidence in your behaviour, you don't need to be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<llcoolhodge> u are adking me to come back and beg for u to give me access
<ikonia> however you can use #ubuntu for support
<ikonia> ok - you're not listening at the moment so I'm going to end the conversation, come back when you want to listen
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: if you don't need anything more from the operator team at this time, you're requested to leave the channel and come back when you do need something so we can attend to other peoples issues
<llcoolhodge> This is how it is...u get off right now because u think i give a fuck about what i think...i could care less about going back there u fat fucking slob u can ban me form all the ubuntu chan forever and ever and guess what i will still go to sleep,,,,u want to knwo why because i know that uare sitting at home think " i showed him" "he will be back" " and he will beg me" because i am the man here".......u are seriously a loser a
<llcoolhodge> nd have no life whewre u thin that u are a god...u are a god in ur world and this one...but in real life u are an overweight loser who calls in hookers to play with you in diapers...u are also a faggot------signed KING MUDKIP the third
<ikonia> llcoolhodge: ok - we are done here
<llcoolhodge> are we really
<llcoolhodge> are we u fat son of a bitch
<llcoolhodge> u god damned dumb fucking asshole
<llcoolhodge> woh doesnt know shit
<llcoolhodge> i saw u fucking ur mom the other night
<Myrtti> how charming
<knome> mm-hm
<persia> Sometimes it would be ever so much more convenient if keyboards selected a bit of blood and performed a test for significant levels of ethanol, and myteriously failed to work under some circumstances.
<Myrtti> ikonia: are you banning him or should I?
<knome> persia, too bad the mankind can't yet know idiots by blood.
<Myrtti> (should he be banned?)
<Myrtti> he posted http://i50.tinypic.com/301olso.png to #ubuntu, then left.
<Myrtti> I lol'd
<knome> hah
<Mamarok> persia: ethanol doesn't turn all people into idiots
<gord> no, but it does make them louder
<knome> not all of the people
<knome> and not infinitely
<knome> :P
<persia> Mamarok: [19:32] <llcoolhodge> i am drunk and i get a little upset : I have a feeling that there would have been more self-control in the exchange without the first factor.
<Mamarok> oh, how easy to blame the drinking
<Mamarok> I don't turn into a swearing idiot when I drink
<persia> It's not that I'm against ethonol, but I've seen a number of drunken emittances in various fora that were later publically regretted.
<Myrtti> the idiotism is there already, booze just maakes it more pronounced
<persia> Yes.
<persia> And most non-idiots can likely find a way around a limiting device.
<topyli> it's like "drinking your worries away". it doesn't really work :)
<topyli> if you're down, you'll be more miserable. if you're happy, you'll become happier
<mneptok> topyli: but it does. your existing worries go away, replaced by the worries of alcoholism.
<persia> Depends on volume.  At a certain point most get less awake.
<persia> mneptok: Depends, really.
<topyli> mneptok, s/replaced/accompanied/
<Myrtti> topyli: +1
<mneptok> persia: but i have good bladder control.
 * persia begins to regret differentiating the ranting of an offensive drunken idiot from other classes of offensice idiots
<mneptok> persia: oh, the capital "D" was not meant to denote a brand name. sorry for the confusion.
<persia> No, it was intended to introduce a sentence.  I have nice fat shift keys :p
<llcoolhodge> have u unbanned me yet
<llcoolhodge> u fat fucking toads
<knome> rofl
<Myrtti> i may be fat, but i'm not a toad
<ikonia> ok - I think it's clear that ban is not ready to be removed at this time.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops llcoolhodge persistant language and abuse, also a problem in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<knome> even if i am fat, you don't have to tell me that
<Myrtti> feel free to remove the ban in 3-6h
<ikonia> noted
<ikonia> that ban in -ops not #ubuntu-offtopic, that can stay
<Myrtti> i need to go visit mum today
<ikonia> enjoy
<knome> Myrtti, have fun :)
<topyli> i need to go upgrade a friend's hardy box to karmic, or alternatively fix hardy's network-manager to support his 3g modem :(
<Myrtti> there'll be crying, I'm traveling abroad on wednesday for several months. *sigh* Mothers...
<Myrtti> -->
<Tm_T>  /me huggles Myrtti
<ikonia> I will also go about my day now and leave irc to the others
<knome> gosh, real life, who needs that :)
<Tm_T> knome: keeps me nicely away from keyboard, isn't that a good thing? (;
<knome> oh yeah! ;)
<mneptok> *ribbit*
<Myrtti> he's charming even in pm
<knome> hehe
<Myrtti> right, enough of bus irc
<knome> heh, congrats
<Tm_T> Myrtti: say hi from me
<knome> say "woohoo" from me
<knome> ;)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<bazhang> thanks
<ubottu> GeekSquid called the ops in #ubuntu (waled999 unsolicited msg .. Spamming)
<ubottu> quidnunc called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest00001)
<ubottu> Guest00001 called the ops in #ubuntu (xangua)
<ikonia> I'm going to bed for an hour
<bazhang> is that enough?
<Tm_T> bazhang: one hour too much
 * Tm_T hides
<bazhang> Tm_T, haha
<topyli> i'm trying to get alabd in pm, he's a distraction
<bazhang> topyli, I have him in PM now
<topyli> oh. want to keep him? :)
<topyli> i've thrown a suggestion about doing some rudimentary homework before writing books, nothing else yet
<bazhang> hehe
<topyli> ok, so now he's asking basic questions from me personally. "what is an ubuntu member? what are the benefits?"
<topyli> the main benefit is agreeing not to explode right now
<bazhang> well I gave some advice to him on writing a resume; including mention the part about not repeatedly crossposting; see if it sticks or not
<bazhang> err mentioning
<topyli> i hinted about searching the web for something like "ubuntu member" (fwiw, the first result is an ubuntu.com page explaining everything)
<topyli> and no, we should never tell users to google and yes, i'm doing so :)
<bazhang> also !member  iirc
<topyli> he's back in -ot, no use
<bazhang> bastid_raZor, hi
<bastid_raZor> hello bazhang .. i  am guesing there is another bot spam attack going on in #ubuntu
<bazhang> bastid_raZor, bot nick?
<bastid_raZor> i've had to relog recently several times and both time i've been pm spammed about joining other servers for bots and hosting ..
<bastid_raZor> wulansari
<bazhang> bastid_raZor, thanks :)
<bastid_raZor> you're welcome. bye :)
<topyli> i think canthus13 is right for once, this guy is a troll
<bazhang> same as before: waled999 and UAE
<MenZa> nickspoon: Setting a good example, there.
<ikonia> ?
<nickspoon> MenZa: I do it because I love you.
<MenZa> :P
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu (guest10101010101)
<ubottu> guest10101010101 called the ops in #ubuntu (BLAKKHEIM)
<nickspoon> :s
<ubottu> brjann called the ops in #ubuntu (sarah93 linkspam)
<ubottu> jpds called the ops in #ubuntu-devel (sarah93)
<jpds> How annoying.
<jpds> jussi01: Can I has ops in -devel?
<persia> saw that nick with a link in -server too
<jussi01> jpds: gone now
<jpds> jussi01: That wasn't my question.
<jussi01> jpds: not right now. once the expiry time is over, make an application as prescibed in the ops doc ;)
<Tm_T> jussi01: expiry time?
<jussi01> Tm_T: 3rd march. when the LP stuff is sored
<jussi01> sorted
<Tm_T> aah
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-28
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, AtomicSpark said: !stats is <reply> Statistics for #ubuntu-offtopic may be found here: http://stats.dahou.se/ubuntu-offtopic.html
<Myrtti> love it when people suggest changing to wicd from nm to a person with hw problems
<Tm_T> indeed
<phix> wtf, I am banned from #ubuntu? when did this happen?
<Flannel> phix: 2.5 weeks ago it looks like
<Flannel> (Jan 10)
<phix> ummmm, that can't be right, I mean I was let back in, I didn't do anything else to deserve a ban
<Flannel> phix: From the log, you were being rather rude
<Flannel> and offtopic and random
<phix> yea but I got unbanned for that, but now I am banned again
<Flannel> phix: When were you unbanned for that?
<phix> *shrugs* I just noticed now I have been re-banned
<phix> To make your jobs easier you should just put a perm unban on me, that will save you guys alot of time
<Flannel> phix: You weren't rebanned, because you were never unbanned
<phix> hmmmm
<phix> I never even new I was banned to begin with
<phix> knew even
<phix> any way, can some one unban me?
<phix> that would be super
<Flannel> phix: Not with an attitude like that, no.
<phix> oh
<phix> you want some respect?
<phix> I have alot of that if you need some
<phix> any way, be a pal and unban, kthnxbi
<Flannel> phix: No.  This isn't the first time this has been covered with you, and I'm not comfortable unbanning you, because you have once again showed no respect for the policies of #ubuntu.
<phix> :/
<phix> personailit conflicts are against ubuntu policies?
<phix> s/t/ty/
<Flannel> phix: Being offtopic and especially rude is against policy.
<phix> I mean some of your ops are complete ummmm, hmmmm, what word best describes, well Ljl in partiular, hmmmm
<phix> ok
<phix> ok fine, then why am I still banned in ubuntu-offtopic then?
<phix> how can I be so offtopic that it doesn't even fit in that channel?
<Flannel> phix: Because there's no reason to unban you from #ubuntu-offtopic
<phix> there isn't?
<phix> I mean if I am speaking offtopic too much then #ubuntu-offtopic should be the first channel I am unbanned from
<Flannel> phix: You were banned from both once upon a time, we let you back into #ubuntu, and you couldn't follow the policies of that channel.  Why would we let you back into a channel where it's even more likely you'll be inappropriate?
<phix> how can I be inappropriate in a channel that is marked as offtopic?
<phix> how offtopic can I be before it is considered too offtopic?
<phix> and is there such thing as too offtopic?
<Flannel> phix: "Offtopic" doesn't mean anything-goes.
<phix> isn't that in itself just offtopic
<Flannel> phix: No.
<phix> I think I need to start another ubuntu channel
<Flannel> phix: But, it's not really important for you to understand #ubuntu-offtopic, since you won't be there anytime in the near future.
<phix> but that is a side note
<phix> hmmm
<phix> so in otherwords I can just go and fuck myself/
<phix> ?
<mneptok> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<Flannel> phix: You won't be let back into either of those channels tonight.
<phix> ok
<phix> hmmm
<phix> pl
<phix> ok even
<Flannel> phix: Is there anything else we can help you with tonight?
<phix> yes
<phix> there is
<phix> now you mention it
<phix> How does one apply for op status?
<phix> in Ubuntu and associated channels?
<mneptok> a good start is to stop behaviors that get you banned, and to discuss band in a way that results in being unbanned. "kthxbai" and such are probably not the best tactic in that regard.
<mneptok> *bans
<phix> hmmm
<mneptok> IOW, learn to walk before you try to run.
<phix> note taken
<phix> I Just think #ubuntu needs some policy changes, an being an op would give me some leverage hey
<Flannel> phix: Actually, being an operator has nothing to do with that.  If you think there's some changes that need to be made, you're free to make the suggestions.
<phix> awesome
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Neon0Blue)
<phix> nice
<phix> what does that all mean ubottu ?
<Flannel> phix: Did you have a suggestion to make right now then? or just in the future?
<phix> oh
<phix> ummm, let me see
<Flannel> phix: If not, it's no big deal.  Come back when you do.
<phix> ok, I will sleep on it and get back to you tomorrow
<phix> when are you usually on here?
<phix> around this time? or just on Sat / Sunday's?
<Flannel> phix: don't worry about that.  Most of us read scrollback to keep up
<phix> ok great
<phix> that is all
<phix> *AFK*
<Flannel> phix: Please part this channel if you're finished for now
<phix> oh
<phix> really? I can't just wait here?
<mneptok>  /topic
<phix> I Would like to see channel history too
<phix> can you paste it to me next time I come in?
<mneptok> there are web-ified IRC logs
<phix> nice
<phix> where at?
<mneptok> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<phix> thnx
<phix> there are alot of ubnutu channels
<phix> bzr is ubuntu affiliated?
<phix> as in bazaar version control?
<phix> any way, I wont idle any more
<phix> cyas later, looking forward to coming into a #ubuntu channel some time tomorrow
<Flannel> I sometimes wonder if the words I say have different meanings that I'm not aware of
<mneptok> Flannel: you can use IMAP, or and Exchange connector to allow that type of sync with a mobile device.
<Flannel> mneptok: erm....uh...
<persia> There's a lot of arguments for POP1 as well, although there probably aren't any complete implemetnations extant.
<gnomefreak> when trying to renew ops for #*-motu and #xubuntu-offtopic it says it can not be renewed....is not set to expire in 7day
<gnomefreak> what does that mean?
<Tm_T> poke jussi01
<gnomefreak> still sleeping maybe
<Tm_T> possibly, as there were hockey game in tv early in the morning
<jussi01> Hello Jussi Schultink,
<jussi01> John Vivirito (gnomefreak) renewed their own membership in the #xubuntu-
<jussi01> offtopic IRC Operators (irc-xubuntu-offtopic-ops) team until 2011-03-03.
<jussi01> Hello Jussi Schultink,
<jussi01> John Vivirito (gnomefreak) renewed their own membership in the #ubuntu-
<jussi01> motu IRC Operators (irc-ubuntu-motu-ops) team until 2011-03-03.
<gnomefreak> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> so it looks like you renewed, but lp was being funny
<gnomefreak> makes sense i just dont recall doing it
<Tm_T> when we had the meeting?
<Tm_T> today, ok
<ikonia> it's later today isn't it ?
 * gnomefreak goes to calendar but i think its 1400UTC but not sure
<Tm_T> Sunday 28 February 18:00 UTC
<gnomefreak> yeah just saw that
<gnomefreak> that means 1300 for me.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !drm is bad
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (please look at Dieut and Oiseau_Moyen in the backscroll)
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (ejeeter)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, tuxnani said: ubottu: hi is <reply> !who is great
<ikonia> hello shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> hi um i think theres a problem with kubuntu-devel
<ikonia> what's up ?
<shadeslayer> apparently i can change its topic 0_o
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> the channels not locked properly
<ikonia> I'll get it sorted
<shadeslayer> ikonia: how come?
<ikonia> I don't know
<shadeslayer> ikonia: please do :)
<shadeslayer> just thought its a security concern.... thatll be all :)
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> thanks for the ifno
<ikonia> info
<shadeslayer> no problemo :)
<jussi01> ircc meeting in #ubuntu-meeting now
<Myrtti> what has been decided so far?
<Myrtti> anyone?
<jpds> Not a lot.
<Pici> Myrtti: doing a trial of allowing idlers here was voted on, we're at -1 so far, waiting for nhandler_ and tsimpson to vote though, but they're not present.
<Myrtti> ok
 * Myrtti goes for the log to see who voted what so far
<Tm_T> and we agreed to be nice, err, that's all
<Tm_T> one hour for a meeting is not enough
<topyli> it would be plenty if we had less history lessons and made more decisions
<topyli> :)
<Tm_T> topyli: like our -fi meetings? (;
<topyli> i really enjoyed the last one! any news from xyzzy-team? no? moving on. any issues from... :)
<Tm_T> ...or the >2 hour meetings :-P
 * Tm_T hugs everyone
<Tm_T> ...GROAAAARGH!! ):
<Mamarok> Tm_T: come on, be nice!
<Tm_T> yeah, hugging veryone is not nice
<Mamarok> I said that more because of that horrible groan
<Tm_T> I'm still lacking that sleep (:
<Amaranth> wait, why do you need all 5 to vote on something?
<Tm_T> Amaranth: because there's no majority in one side
<Tm_T> if all 3 would have voted similarly...
<Amaranth> Guess they should have showed up then
<Amaranth> In traditional voting bodies if you don't show up you don't get a vote
<Amaranth> hrm, I think I'm not here anymore
<Tm_T> Amaranth: they will provide their vote when they are online
<Tm_T> ):
<Amaranth> Internet fail.
<Amaranth> Tm_T: That doesn't make sense, in a traditional voting system if you don't show up you don't get a vote.
<Tm_T> dunno
<Tm_T> Amaranth: in traditional voting system, you have voting time, from 1 second to several months, this time it's between those two I guess
<nickspoon> Launchpad keeps pestering me about my membership to irc-ubuntu-offtopic-ops :(
<Tm_T> nickspoon: give 'em a hug
 * nickspoon hugs Launchpad
<guntbert> I seem to remember that ubottu would honor the last part of "!info grub | whoever that will help you" by saying "whoever: that will help you: grub is the.....", now the sentence after the nick is cut off
<Tm_T> !grub | guntbert see this
<ubottu> guntbert see this: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Tm_T> !info grub | guntbert see this
<ubottu> guntbert: grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu59 (karmic), package size 396 kB, installed size 924 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia all)
<Tm_T> I have never seen it working otherwise
<Tm_T> but hmmmm
<guntbert> Tm_T: then I misremember - but it would be "a nice thing to have" :-)
<Tm_T> guntbert: agreed on that, if there's no technical limitations
<guntbert> Tm_T: of course :)
<Tm_T> shame I don't know why/how it works that way now
<guntbert> Tm_T: not everyone *can* know...
<Tm_T> I should know everything (;)
<Myrtti> the possibilty of being able to direct the info factoids is a quite recent hack, actually
<Myrtti> (the !info factoids, that is)
<guntbert> Tm_T: ah - I forgot that :)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ah, good to know
<guntbert> Myrtti: thanks for bringin my memory up to speed - so that was the improvement I remembered
<guntbert> so I'll be on my way before demanding ever more  :-) have a nice time
<Tm_T> guntbert: thanks and welcome back
<guntbert> Tm_T: :)
<Amaranth> 'recent'
<Myrtti> I must have slipped through the rabbit hole... some of the discussion on IRC are somewhat strange atm
<Flannel> :P
<knome> Myrtti, congrats
<Tm_T> some? not all?
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> most of it is strange in the usual way
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-21
<ubottu> Senjai called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> Wow
<Flannel> denizen on denizen hate
<semitones> hello kind sirs and madams. Would this be the right place to ask about the feasability of updating certain ubottu factoids, or would that be the domain of #ubuntu-irc?
<nhandler> semitones: You can simply PM the factoid suggestion to ubottu (http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Editing_factoids), and it will show up here for review by the OPs
<semitones> nhandler, thanks, that is the info I was looking for. You used to be able to do something like say "ubottu, !factoid should be "blahblahblah"" and the ops would review it, but I forgot what that was, thanks
<nhandler> semitones: That still works. For an edit, it would be: /msg ubottu !no foo is <reply> bar
<rww> or /msg ubottu !foo =~ s/magic/more magic/, if you have regex-fu and want to use it ;)
<nhandler> :)
<semitones> ok here goes
<semitones> bear in mind this is a first draft
<ubottu> In ubottu, semitones said: !no anybody is <reply> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? Try something like "I need to do X, I havent been able to find anything useful by searching, do you guys have any suggestions?"
<Jordan_U> I'm not sure that's needed, but if we do want to tack something more onto the end we should probably take from !details.
<semitones> This was after c3l and I had a pretty long discussion of what an "does anyone use" question actually means
<Jordan_U> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<semitones> It would be good to have some guide to how the (real) question should be phrased
<Jordan_U> In fact I'm inclined to think that the shorter (current) factoid is better.
<rww> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rww> oh I see, the third sentence is new.
<semitones> It's better than what I suggested, but it could still be improved.
<semitones> if people need to be reminded not to use "anyone" they probably need to be reminded how to ask a real question too
<rww> ``Many of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody". Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? Remember to give details, including your Ubuntu version, what you're trying to do, any relevant output, etc.``
 * rww pacmans the ...
<semitones> is there a separate factoid for "does anybody use x"
<Jordan_U> Sounds good to me.
<rww> semitones: That's what !anyone is for.
 * Jordan_U checks to see how common it is for people directed to !anyone to give a poor second attempt.
<semitones> because "does anybody know how to fix x" isn't the same kind of question as "does anybody use x"
<semitones> !popularity or something
<rww> Basically, instead of people asking questions to find someone to ask their real question to, they should ask their real question up front.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rww> semitones: as in, "Does anyone use Transmission? I'm wondering if it's the best torrent client..." or whatever?
<semitones> yes!
<rww> ah, Jordan_U and I are on the same page. I'll go back to my wikifying
<semitones> so the !anyone factoid might need to mention "see !best" too
<semitones> to capture all the "anyone" questions
<rww> They deal with different situations, though..
<semitones> both starting with "does anyone"
<rww> There are also plenty of questions starting with that that are valid support questions, and plenty of people who are legitimately given !anyone for questions that don't involve the word "anyone".
<semitones> what I mean is if someone says "does anyone use transmission," and someone follows with the !anyone factoid, it doesn't help them ask the real question
<rww> tbh, I'm starting to think that the best response is "why?" rather than factoids, but that's just my opinion ;P
<semitones> haha perhaps
<semitones> if that gets the asker to think more about it
<semitones> which is what the factoid should do to.
<rww> Pici: I don't know what "Potential attacks" means on the floodbot documentation page, and I still don't know enough about the intricacies of emergency mode to write about it. I just added a bunch of text, but there are blanks for you and LjL to fill ;)
<rww> Pici: and I'm not overly fond of how the wiki's formatting the command list (some of them are indented randomly?), but that's not a big deal.
<rww> semitones: Yeah. The popint of !anyone is to get people to actually ask their real question. I see your point about saying how best to do that, but don't think combining it with !best is a great idea.
<semitones> I can see that, especially if it would make the factoid too unwieldy.
<rww> Do we have a "how to ask questions" factoid somewhere? I vaguely remember one linking to a webpage about it, but can't find it.
<rww> though I might be thinking of #debian
<semitones> that could potentially be added onto !anyone without making it too specific
<rww> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<Jordan_U> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html is a great guide, and commonly referenced, but the language may be a bit condecending for #ubuntu.
<semitones> "For help on how to ask questions, see <www>"
<rww> hrm, I like that sabi.co.uk page. We should use it more.
<IdleOne> it uses some (at least one word) language that is not !language compliant
<rww> ah, didn't see that on first read through
<rww> that sentence has other problems too, looking at it. hrm.
<IdleOne> but overall looks pretty good. maybe someone *looks at rww* should clean it up and add a page to help.u.c
<rww> yeah no, I already got assigned wikiwork, it's your turn ;P
<IdleOne> I am bad at wiki creation
<IdleOne> I'll give it a shot if you agree to proof read/clean it up if needed
<semitones> is there a #ubuntu-specific guide?
<semitones> i thought there was
<IdleOne> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<semitones> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rww> Anyways, getting back to !anyone, adding "See also (in PM with ubottu) !details, !gq, and !works." on the end is the shortest and most-meta I can make it.
<semitones> that sounds excellent!
<Jordan_U> But would most people who are directed to !anyone understand what that meant?
<rww> couldn't think of a way of using /msg ubottu that wouldn't end in people putting them all on one line
<rww> and I don't think that works
<semitones> for one it would remind the person typing !anyone that there are more specific factoids
<semitones> and I don't see how it would hurt
<semitones> also !works doesn't seem to point to anything. !poll maybe
<rww> !works
<Jordan_U> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<rww> !work
<rww> !-work
<ubottu> work is <alias> doesn't work - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 16:49:49
<rww> !works is <alias> doesn't work
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<IdleOne> ugh, I hate creating new wiki pages
<rww> Jordan_U: perhaps just say "See also" instead of "See also (in PM with ubottu)"?
<semitones> and then if they do it in channel, it's simple to correct them
<Jordan_U> rww: I generally feel that users new to IRC are probably pretty confused to see "!foo | me" in the first place.
<Jordan_U> But that gets into other more general issues :)
<rww> "Type"?
<rww> "For more guidance, type"
<rww> semitones: let us know if you get bored of debating nuances >.>
<semitones> rww, that is not something I would get bored with! I feel like I started this, I should help it through
<semitones> but if i'm violating the no-idle policy let me know
<rww> ``...blah blah (the real one) and find out? Wondering how to phrase your question? Type "/msg ubottu !details" or "/msg ubottu !gq".``
<semitones> I like the "... (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll"
<semitones> I think new users get used to !foo if they see it often
<rww> Let's roll with that then. It matches other factoids that do similar things (like !irc, above)
<rww> !-anyone
<ubottu> anyone aliases: anybody, somebody, someone, expert - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 23:01:14 - last edited by Seveas on 2008-03-07 08:11:32
<Jordan_U> I'll retract my complaint untill I get around to formulating a more general rant about factoids and new users :)
<rww> !anyone =~ s/$/See also !details, !gq, and !poll./
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<rww> See, this is why you ignore rww and don't use regex.
<semitones> lol
<rww> !anyone =~ s/\?/? /
<rww> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<semitones> Awesome!
<semitones> Thanks rww
<rww> Thanks for your time :)
<semitones> no problem. see you around
<IdleOne> Realted to Britney?
<IdleOne> related*
<rww> quit messages with errors drive me crazy
<rww> (although this one is just amusing)
<rww> i've considered PMing peregrinator_six about theirs.
<rww> 'passed' >.> <.<
<Jordan_U> Who are kevdog and Chipzzz in #ubuntu referring to?
<bazhang> speedrunner
<Jordan_U> Apparently it was ubuntu_ [6275f6a9@gateway/web/freenode/ip.98.117.246.169] who was likely neither a bot nor a troll, though not following netiquette.
<IdleOne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToAsk   thoughts, suggestions?
<IdleOne> I know I cheated a little and stole from the existing factoids.
<IdleOne> actually I cheated a lot
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, o2oo said: ubottu,  but vnc is very slow & not real time.
<AlanBell> morning all
<rww> mornin'
<AlanBell> has anyone given a +q or +b to {phineas, garzooka, bolt, couragethedog, ferb} in the last month or so in #ubuntu-*
<rww> way ahead of you. one sec.
<AlanBell> CourageTheCoward is the latest one
<rww> (bunch of hostnames to look up)
<rww> AlanBell: Apart from the #ubuntu one you're already aware of, I see nothing in BanTracker-tracked channels during the relevant time period.
<AlanBell> thanks rww
<elky> I wondered if that was him.
<rww> (For anyone who isn't already aware, that person's ability to access #ubuntu-uk is dependent on them not being banned from anywhere else in #ubuntu* for a time period.)
<elky> He's also more anecdata for "'my brother did it' really means I have no brother."
<elky> rww, what was his #u ban for? same old?
<rww> elky: being offtopic, then blaming it on a script, yes.
<elky> at least he didn't invent another sibling. capacity for learning has been demonstrated
<rww> alrighty, I'm bored again. Since nobody said bad things and me and elky discussing removing floodbot bans after a week, every Floodbot ban over a month old is disappearing in 10 minutes unless someone says something ;P
<rww> s/and/about/
<rww> hrm. I should probably ponder the easiest way to ask BT who set bans that show as being set by a server instead of a person.
<rww> !unforget mc44-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I suddenly remember mc44-#ubuntu-offtopic again, rww
<rww> !forget mc44-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> >;D
<rww> !no, bot abuse is <alias> botabuse
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<elky> rww but your opinions are WRONG!
<CRC_> Hey is mneptok here?
 * gnomefreak hasnt seem him
<CRC_> I was told to come back on Monday about getting my ban on ubuntu chan lifted. And I spoke to mneptok about it.
<CRC_> Is anybody here that can help me?
<bazhang> cryonic core?
<CRC_> Had to do that individual but sadly thats not me and I got banned for it.
<bazhang> CRC_, not sure what you mean, could you clarify please
<CRC_> Received a ban from an individual that used my wifi cause somehow my wifi was wide open. I secured the settings and changed passes and asked if I could be unbanned cus I had no idea what I did wrong. mneptok asked me to come back and discuss about the ban for ubuntu
<bazhang> oh right.
<CRC_> Bah. The first part sounded weird but I am sure u know what I mean.
<bazhang> well not seen mneptok around recently
<knome> was here on saturday
<bazhang> yeppers
<bazhang> maybe come back in a few hours
<CRC_> Ok
<elky> Of course CRC can't possibly stand for cryonic core.
<topyli> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> i keep forgetting about @comment
<IdleOne> morning log readers
<jrib> morning IdleOne
<gnomefreak> nhandler: i think someone was looking for you this morning. it was either you or mnepto_k
<gnomefreak> about a ban
<ikonia> it was mneptok
<nhandler> :)
<Pici> someone was looking for something this morning
<gnomefreak> ah thanks sorry
<IdleOne> something about his brother/neighbour doing bad stuffs
<IdleOne> Can I blame my brother even if I don't have one (that I know of) ?
<IdleOne> I love how we have 9000 ways of getting to the Software sources
<gnomefreak> for some reason that is a very popular excuse (someone else did it from my computer, or someone piggybacked off my wifi and did it)
<gnomefreak> i would have thought that doesnt happen a whole lot
<gnomefreak> or the other day, my keyboard has a brain of its own and keeps posting lines :(
<IdleOne> Someone hacked my wireless KB and posted stuff
<gnomefreak> yeah that was it
<IdleOne> heh I was just being silly
<gnomefreak> i find it hard some random person would hack your wifi just to post something on IRC seeing as he wouldnt know you use it
<IdleOne> with your nick
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: the guy looking for mnepto_k  was his excuse more or less
<jussi> to be honest, does it really matter what the excuse is? if they dont do it again...?
<IdleOne> I guess not
<IdleOne> but being lied to tends to make it harder to lift the ban
<IdleOne> There is an Italian expression that basically translates to, It is easier to deal with a crook than a liar.
<IdleOne> least with the crook you know what to expect.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (enc appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<KB1JWQ> Ah, floodbot was wrong.
<KB1JWQ> I thought that was a user for a second and was scratching my head.
<IdleOne> KB1JWQ: flase positive
<IdleOne> false flase also
<IdleOne> :)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1603 users, 2 overflows, 1605 limit))
<mneptok> 0400 is a *little* early for me
<highvoltage> bit restrictive too, I like at least 0700
<knome> 0400 is a bit too late, 0700 is way too early
<Tm_T> knome: I wake up 0600 ~every morning..
<knome> Tm_T, well, congrats
<knome> :P
<Tm_T> I do not like it ):
<knome> i'm sorry
<uRock> why was I booted and not ohsix?
<Pici> you both were.
<jrib> uRock: you both were
<uRock> k
<jrib> uRock: you first because u is a home key for me...
<rww> Tm_T: I woke up at midday today :D
<Pici> I woke up at 6:01 am.
<gord> i woke up when my alarm went off
<gord> weird that
<Pici> Thats when my alarm goes off.
<topyli> Pici: you set your alarm for 6:01? :)
<topyli> "six o'clock? no way! i'll sleep till one past"
<Pici> topyli: The snooze goes for 9 minutes, so if I press it once its like I'm waking up at 6:10.
<topyli> ok...
<Pici> It makes sense to me!
<Pici> Don't judge me!
<rww> I just set multiple alarms and never use snooze :<
<topyli> heh
<topyli> my wife thinks the alarm clock is a musical instrument too, plays it for me each morning for about half an hour
<topyli> i don't want to complain though, artistic hobbies are to be encouraged, right?
<mneptok> topyli: does it play Matti Nykanen? we could challenge on "artistic" grounds.
<topyli> no, it's just a beep-beep alarm. so it's much more sophisticated than matti's music
<mneptok> hai hai hai ...
<oCean> hi, whenever a bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu url is mentioned (in #u) ubottu sends the bug's title/status in the channel.
<oCean> Is this intentional?
<oCean> I mean, I think it might be confusing, more so than helpful
<tonyyarusso> oCean: Intentional, yes.  We've been discussing whether it's a good idea, so thanks for your comment.
<oCean> ah ok, good to know
<Mamarok> Matti Nykanen as in the Ski flying guy?
<mneptok> Mamarok: yeah. his "careers" post juming have been ... interesting
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNn3pMaNUAU
 * mneptok shudders
<Mamarok> urghs
 * Mamarok just read up on wikipedia, this guy is really weird
<Mamarok> besides being the most successful ski jumper of all times he apparently didn't succeed in much else
<mneptok> Mamarok: "just when you think it can't get any worse ..."
<Mamarok> yeah, tried to kill his wife apparently
<Pici> Wow, that guy's wiki page is full of great quotes.
<Mamarok> Pici: where do you see those?
<Pici> "millionaire sausage heiress"
<Pici> ...was arrested on suspicion of attempted manslaughter after the stabbing of a family friend after losing a finger pulling competition.
<mneptok> in a finger-pulling contest there can be no winner
<topyli> yeah the family makes awesome sausages
<CRC_> Hello
<CRC_> mneptok: Are u available?
<CRC_> ??
<CRC_> ... Is anybody available to help me with a ban in ubuntu chan?
<ubottu> CRC_ called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
<IdleOne> CRC_: you are going to have to wait for mneptok to be active. Also the !op factoid is for emergency only.
<mneptok> CRC_: i'm here
<mneptok> CRC_: have you secured your network?
<CRC_> Hey mneptok. Sorry to bug u if u were busy. Yea my network is secured. Did not have an issue since last time we talked :)
<mneptok> CRC_: please read these links:
<mneptok> !CoC
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<mneptok> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mneptok> tell me when you are done.
<CRC_> Ok
<CRC_> Hey mneptok. I have read the guidelines and code of conduct.
<CRC_> I'm done mneptok
<IdleOne> patience CRC_
<CRC_> Ok
<IdleOne> CRC_: You understand both the guidelines and the Code of conduct?
<CRC_> Yes I do
<IdleOne> you agree to follow them ?
<CRC_>  Yes I agree
<IdleOne> you should be able to join #ubuntu bow.
<IdleOne> now*
<CRC_> Thank u IdleOne and mneptok
<IdleOne> please join so we can make sure I haven't missed anything
<CRC_> I'm in
<CRC_> Thanks again
<IdleOne> thank you.
<mneptok> CRC_: any further abuse from your IP address will result in bans not so easily lifted.
<CRC_> Ok
<CRC_> On the guidelines it says u guys encourage questions.
<IdleOne> questions are good
<mneptok> this channel is for questions related to the operation of core Ubuntu IRC channels. if your question is about such things, this is the right place.
<IdleOne> Did you have any concerning the guidelines?
<CRC_> No not really just a "was curious question" thanks again guys :)
<ubottu> Paavi2_0 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<h00k> oh lord, looks like a trollfest.
<IdleOne> nah it's just random with a bug in his sleeping bag
<rww> I spread the blame further than Random832, personally.
<IdleOne> I may have had a part in it.
<IdleOne> my sarcasm took him deeper into the frustration. Had the opposite effect I was hoping for.
<IdleOne> I have read those already
<IdleOne> Do I need to read them again?
<h00k> tsimpson: thanks for +z
<tsimpson> I was tempted to set mlock +m ;)
<h00k> :D
<rww> I'm tempted to set -c, just so they have fun playing with color codes instead of being annoying.
<h00k> okay.
<h00k> I think they've settled. maybe.
<IdleOne> you should +v Random
<IdleOne> make him feel special
<IdleOne> I think it would help with his mood a bit
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-22
<rww> mneptok: fyi, the user you banned in BT#37735 changed their ident; I replaced the ban with one that has another * in there.
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to make certain factoids *always* redirect to /query instead of replying in-channel?
<Jordan_U> Why?
<tonyyarusso> So I stop getting hilights from !stats in -ot :P
<rww> tinyurl it then
<Flannel> or tell your client to ignore that particular string
<rww> or change the link to just have mine in it, since it links to the others ;P
<tonyyarusso> (People call it instead of bookmarking the page, apparently)
<rww> s/link/factoid/
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: I've never tried an ignore by other than nick.  I suppose that should be possible though, eh?
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: Is it possible (in irssi) to not fully ignore, but rather "exempt" from hilight?
<Flannel> !stats-#ubuntu-offtopic | tonyyarusso
<ubottu> tonyyarusso: Some fun statistics for this channel can be found on http://ircstats.tonyyarusso.com/ubuntu-offtopic.html or http://rww.name/pisg/ or http://status.nullcortex.com/irc/offtopic/ (please call this factoid in a query if possible so as to not ping tonyyarusso)
<Flannel> FTFY!
 * rww giggles
<tonyyarusso> lol
<tonyyarusso> Ask a silly question....get mocked in return.
<Jordan_U> You also need to specify *how* to ask for it in a query, /msg ubottu stats gives me ubottu's stats :)
<rww> Jordan_U: only because you're logged into ubottu, I'd guess
<Jordan_U> rww: Still, you'd need to use !stats-#ubuntu-offtopic to get the factoid.
<tonyyarusso> rww: No - it's a channel-specific factoid
<rww> tonyyarusso: you misunderstand
<rww> @stats
<ubottu> I have 110 registered users with 31 registered hostmasks; 3 owners and 20 admins.
<rww> /msg ubottu stats returns that for at least ubottu-loggedin users.
<rww> there is no non-channel-specific !stats ;)
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> rww: oh ... THAT guy.
<jussi> Mr bazhang, if you are about, pls query me.
<KB1JWQ> DCC exploiter.
<jussi> also, anyone who has spent time in Hongkong, any recommendations for a good hotel?
<rww> Random statistic: my calculator and some grepping of ircd-seven's source say the ban list fills up in 2 months.
<rww> (from now, that is)
<KB1JWQ> rww: Yeah, the way the banlist is handled in #ubuntu is kinda nutsy.
<KB1JWQ> rww: If you want my personal unsolicited opinion, that is. :-)
<KB1JWQ> Dynamic IPs that've been blocked for 60 days?
<KB1JWQ> How many of these banned people were one time offenders who've long since lost interest?
<tonyyarusso> lots
<rww> KB1JWQ: Yeah, it needs fixing, in my newbie op opinion. Not sure how yet.
<rww> I just pie charted who's responsible for what percentage of active +b and +q in there. Poking a couple of people to do cleanup might be useful.
 * tonyyarusso would like to see said chart
<rww> (although the value of running statistics against a data set where 53/300 are "unknown" is questionable)
<tonyyarusso> What, you didn't take the time to look up all the netsplit ones in the bt?
<KB1JWQ> I'd probably run a "clear bans" on it some night when folks are going to be around, and start it back up at zro.
<rww> tonyyarusso: I'm pondering how to do that automatically without making BT fall over.
<KB1JWQ> zero*
<rww> KB1JWQ: We kinda did that already a few months ago
<tonyyarusso> rww: BT falls over if you look at it, so good luck :P
<Flannel> rww: ask someone for the db!
<rww> KB1JWQ: d(bans)/dt of http://status.nullcortex.com/other/other/ircbans.html is just a little problematic.
<tonyyarusso> I actually think it would make sense to make that "clear all bans that lack comments and are older than X" a cron job.  Perhaps run it every week, and anything older than two weeks without a comment goes buh-bye.
<tonyyarusso> Otherwise it will just fill up again like before.
<rww> nhandler put an item about it on the IRCC agenda, so I've been pondering, hence the pie chart
<tonyyarusso> WHOA
<tonyyarusso> Am I reading that long-term graph right?  We're already back where we were?
<rww> tonyyarusso: as I said earlier, my calculator and I think we have 2 months.
<rww> It was 1 month before the FloodBot bans got nuked.
<tonyyarusso> uncool
<tonyyarusso> I can count my bans across the namespace on my fingers, so...not it!
<Jordan_U> KB1JWQ: Other than "dynamic" or "dyn" in the hostmask is there a good way to tell that an ip has been dynamically allocated?
<KB1JWQ> The way I handle it is that in channels I'm responsible for, Eir watches every ban that gets set.  After an interval (24 hours) eir starts whining about the ban every 10 minutes or so.
<tonyyarusso> Hey Pici, when you think of it sometime send me the Munin plugin you're using for that.
<KB1JWQ> So either you remove the ban, you set an expiry on it using the bantracker syntax, or you go mad with eir nattering at you.
<rww> there are 10 bans set with "dyn" in the nick, btw
<tonyyarusso> (It is Pici, right?)
<rww> tonyyarusso: yes
 * Jordan_U needs to do some housekeeping
<KB1JWQ> It makes the ban tracking channel a bit "chatty" but that's okay.
<rww> Jordan_U: I already /did/ housekeeping and still have more than you >.>
<tonyyarusso> KB1JWQ: I'd very much not want ubottu harassing me about my bans - I'd rather have it just remove them for me if I haven't indicated otherwise.
<KB1JWQ> tonyyarusso: That can be set.
<KB1JWQ> And it harrasses everyone in the ban tracking channel.
<KB1JWQ> Compare our number of network trolls to the number of bans set in #freenode, for example. :-)
<rww> ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/IRCteamproposal#Add%20eir%20to%20%23ubuntu )
<tonyyarusso> What is the banlist limit rww?  500?
<KB1JWQ> rww: Yes, exactly that.
<KB1JWQ> tonyyarusso: I believe so.
<rww> tonyyarusso: banlist + quietlist + exemptlist < 500, yes
<KB1JWQ> And +L, else it'd be less.
<rww> 500 is the default for ircd-seven, and those munin graphs look about right for 500
 * cdbs never knew banlists, quietlists etc had limits
<tsimpson> MAXLIST=bqeI:100
<tonyyarusso> cdbs: How have you missed us yapping about hitting them in here before?
<tsimpson> from 005 when you connect
<rww> yeah, 100 is for normal channels
<cdbs> tonyyarusso: I did see you people talking about limits here, but I never knew that it was actually as less as 500.
<rww> figured, we have no invexes, but that would be in the equation too if we did.
<cdbs> and , I wasn't sure if there was a limit at all
<tsimpson> I doubt we have any +I in #ubuntu
<rww> we don't, I just checked ;)
 * tsimpson too
<cdbs> eir seems good, but will it be a complete replacement of ubottu 's bt?
<rww> cdbs: no. the wikipage goes into that.
<tsimpson> no, it would be made so ubottu can read the comments
<rww> s/in the nick/in the hostmask/
<tsimpson> eir does not have nearly as good ban "tracking" that ubottu does
<tsimpson> but it does have better prodding/auto-removal
<DJones> Hi, just a heads up, there looks to be a school/college IT class thats joined #ubuntu nicks PC07, PC12 etc with random chatter, seems to be spanish language
<DJones> They've stopped talking now
<Pici> tonyyarusso: I did a write-up about munin and the plugins I wrote here: http://nullcortex.com/2010/11/munin-irc-trends/ tl;dr version: links to the code are at the bottom.
<evilnhandler> tsimpson: eir is pretty good for the "why was this active ban set and is it ready to be removed" type questions. ubottu is better for checking up on past offenses and tracking trends over long periods of time
 * Pici sighs
<Pici> "Hi I can't change my name because it says I'm banned in #ubuntu"  (thats because you'
<Pici> re banned in #ubuntu)
 * Pici removes
<Pici> o.O
<IdleOne> there is an alternate meaning to every acronym I guess
 * jrib is confused
<IdleOne> -offtopic
<jrib> ah
<IdleOne> Good morning btw
<jrib> morning
<IdleOne> o/ to the log readers
<rww> \o IdleOne
<jpds> A national socialist salute to log readers?
<IdleOne> How are you crazies this fine morning?
<IdleOne> o/ usually indicates a wave but if you prefer to see it as a salute that is ok with me
<Pici> o7
<IdleOne> navy salute
<Pici> yeesh
<ikonia> getting angry
<Pici> #ubuntu looks as silly as it did when I left for a meeting an hour ago.
<ikonia> worse than when I left it
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Lasse1 said: !sipior: what is "man"
<Pici> sigh
<Pici> augh
<ikonia> lets try to get some regular topic in #ubuntu
<Pici> Sorry, its busy here at work, I'm just able to pop into #ubuntu here and there to try to get people back on topic.
<ikonia> it's fine
<Pici> (I aparrently have enough time to augh! in here though)
<h00k> Lasse1 isn't lhavelund, is it?
<Pici> h00k: <redacted>.  No.
<h00k> Pici: just checking...
<h00k> apologies for the hilight.
<h00k> They're both Lasse from .dk
<maco> h00k: i thought lhavelund was from .fi
<maco> er....oh im confused
<maco> at some point i learned jussi's not the only jussi we haveand then northern europe confused me
<Pici> Northern Europe confuses all of us.
<hedufh> sup cocksuckers?
<hedufh> !staff
<hedufh> !ops
<gnomefreak> hedufh: can we help you?
<hedufh> fuck u
<gnomefreak> guess not
 * gnomefreak waits for ubottu to pm me
<gnomefreak> he pmed me too :( sad sad man
<werh> fuck u
<werh> fuck u
<werh> fuck u
<werh> fuck u
<werh> fuck u
<werh> fuck u
<werh> fuck u
<gnomefreak> that is really getting old.
<gnomefreak> @comment 37849 use of language. he is the same person as hedufh
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<gnomefreak> opps
<gnomefreak> well i guess it worked anyway
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (271 users, 0 overflows, 271 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (279 users, 0 overflows, 279 limit))
<gnomefreak> what is with the mass join
<gnomefreak> it has been a while since i saw one of them
<tsimpson> gnomefreak: long netsplits confuse the bots, as well as high lag
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (19))
<jrib> fight
<gnomefreak> i would like to reschedule the fight for another day please
<jrib> well floodbots keep +r #ubuntu gnomefreak :(
<gnomefreak> ah
<tsimpson> *serious* lag going on
<rww> I'm going to sit opped up in #ubuntu for a while, I think. Services aren't doing too great either.
<gnomefreak> other than the mass jois and splits i havent seen too much lag. at least nothing like i have seen in past
<gnomefreak> holy crap that is lagging
<rww> you and your "I haven't seen much lag" caused it!
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> its because i havent been watching #u much today
<gnomefreak> thats the only one i saw lag in. plus the global notice said they were rerouting to fix the issue. i guess that didnt help
<tsimpson> I'm getting different messages at different times with this client and stdin
<tsimpson> for instance, stdin doesn't see these messages yet
<tsimpson> heh, my other client sees your messages, but not mine
<tsimpson> freenode is falling over!
<popey> believe what you're saying
<popey> not sure I
<popey> ;)
<rww> . ubottu's not doing too great either, I guess.
<rww> Yup. I think the connections between servers are laggy.
<rww> popey: you're not identified with nickserv, btw.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<popey> ta
<popey> ta-da!
<jrib> #ubuntu +Rr again :/  How can we tell floodbots to stop doing that?
<rww> jrib: Now, or in a world where freenode is not being weird?
<jrib> rww: I'd benefit from both I guess
<rww> because usually you'd either 'protect 0' or /mode #ubuntu -r, but that's just gonna last until the next time something odd happens
<rww> ubottu: tell serard about away
<Jordan_U> rww: Are you intending to be opped in #ubuntu?
<rww> Jordan_U: yes
<rww> although it looks like things are calming down, so I'll be unopping in a minute or three.
<Jordan_U> Why? (not complaining, just curious).
<rww> Jordan_U: because chanserv wasn't responding earlier, and no chanserv means no +o on demand, which means no ability to deal with problems.
 * rww munches popcorn, giggles at -ot
 * rww stops munching, charges EMP cannon
 * rww facepalms
<maco> rww: was that at "Sir"?
<rww> no, "braaah". "Sir" just made me start pondering Cpt. Mackenzie Janeway.
 * Jordan_U is glad not to have to op in -ot
<rww> Jordan_U: you're missing out on all the fun!
<rww> and by "fun" I mean questioning your sanity as you fall asleep at night.
<rww> #ubuntu-offtopic is not very good at five-minute rainbow time.
<maco> how does five-minute rainbow time work?
<rww> I turn off color code filtering, and people make rainbows. Except they don't :(
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-23
<gokill> hi
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, AtomicSpark said: !1337 is <alias> leet
<IdleOne>  !1337 is <alias> leet
<ubottu> 1337 has been forgotten, use '!unforget 1337' to edit it again
<IdleOne> !unforget 1337
<ubottu> I suddenly remember 1337 again, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !1337
<ubottu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<IdleOne> !1337 > AtomicSpark
<ubottu> In ubottu, Senjai|AFK said: nickchange is Because users refer to you by name when providing a solution, it is best to use a nickname that is easy to type and avoid characters like _, [, or ] in your nickname. Type /nick newnickname to change your nickname or see !nick for more info.
<ikonia>  /join #puppylinux
<ikonia> oops
<popey> outed!
 * topyli calls osnews
<ikonia> ha ha, I've joined #gentoo too,
<ikonia> does that mean I am a gentoo user ?
<topyli> a #gentoo user :)
<ikonia> true, I follow some of the patches they user, some good work there
<Jordan_U> Can someone who speaks spanish / italian confirm that usuario and PATRI in #ubuntu are trolls?
<Tm_T> usuario... sounds familiar
<Tm_T> "user" ?
<Jordan_U> I'm tired so I'd rather not op right now but I didn't want to just let that continue.
<Tm_T> Jordan_U: well done, would have done the same
<Jordan_U> Tm_T: Do you mind taking it from here? It's almost 2:00 AM and I'm too tired to op. Just didn't want to let that continue.
<Jordan_U> That was an autobleh 10 minute quiet, so unless I stop it they will be unquieted.
<Tm_T> Jordan_U: I'll keep an eye, thanks (:
<Jordan_U> Tm_T: Thanks.
 * Jordan_U goes to sleep.
<sy`> o_o
<Pici> hrm.
<sy`> I don't remember how I got banned. >.<
<Pici> sy`: I'll go take a look then, one moment.
<sy`> Thanks
<Pici> sy`: Which channel are you trying to join?
<sy`> The ubuntu-offtopic, I believe I remember why I was banned. Because I said "wtf".
<Pici> sy`: It looks someone asked you to watch your language, and all you could provide was a snarky response.
<sy`> Sounds about right. I didn't really like how he approached me I suppose at the time.
<Pici> sy`: Do you understand that we have a policy regarding polite language and topic in our channels?
<sy`> Yes I do, I just didn't realize that "wtf" was cryptic, so that is my fault.
<Pici> sy`: Okay, can I take that as an agreement that you'll mind your language in the future?
<sy`> Yes and can I recieve the link to the policy please?
<Pici> sy`: Sure.
<Pici> !guidelines | sy`
<ubottu> sy`: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sy`> Thank you.
<Pici> sy`: The ban is gone, have a nice day.
<sy`> Thanks alot, and you too.
<Pici> ikonia: I removed one of your bans in #u-ot, after talking with the user.  It was rather old, from the beginning of December.
<werh> !ops
<werh> sup niggas
<werh> im a true gangsta
<werh> fuck freenode
<werh> fuck u
<werh> fuck everyone
<werh> ban me
<maco> true gangster? got a fedora and a nice wool suit?
<IdleOne> pin striped of course
<Pici> I have a headache.
<IdleOne> take two shots of tequila and fall down.
<mneptok> "How long have you been following this guy?" the bellboy asked. "Not long enough, 'cause we got here too late."
<mneptok> "Everybody wants another piece of pie today," he said, "You gotta watch the ones that always keep their hands clean."
<mneptok> IT'S THE BIG HEAT!
<ubottu> In ubottu, khamer said: hyperlink is a thing you can click on that take you to places on the Internet!
<Pici> !scope > khamer
<ikonia> Pici: not a problem, thank you
<Pici> :)
<ikonia> !info bombono
<ubottu> Package bombono does not exist in maverick
<gnomefreak> ikonia: bombono-dvd
<gnomefreak> ! bombono-dvd
<gnomefreak> !bombono-dvd
<Pici> I thought it was 'bonobo'
<ikonia> already got it
<gnomefreak> ah ok
 * Pici was wrong
<gnomefreak> bot isnt replying
<Pici> gnomefreak: Thats because you didn't use !info
<gnomefreak> oh nevermind i forgot info
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> im thinking of a reason to get back in bed for the remander of the day possibily the remander of the week
<ikonia> how did master find is way into ubuntu if he's using snow leopard, and then start asking about macs, he must have made a decision to join the network and channel then start asking
<gnomefreak> it seems that way
<gnomefreak> mac doesnt come with a irc client nor is it set to any ubuntu channels
<BluesKaj> ok , I'm here
<ikonia> BluesKaj: on moment
<ikonia> keodren: can we help you ?
<ikonia> BluesKaj: sorry about that
<ikonia> BluesKaj: if you have a complaint or issue to discuss, please do so
<ikonia> it's better in here than smart comments in #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> well ,it was merely a joke
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: the thing is that those "funny" comments incite other users to start making funny comments
<ikonia> it wasn't funny, it was insulting
<IdleOne> if there is a real issue though you are always welcome to bring it up in here
<ikonia> BluesKaj: have you any idea of the history/private conversation I'd had with the user before that ?
<BluesKaj> are you accusing me of inciting ? well if that's the case , I'll refrain
<IdleOne> you can also see /msg ubottu !appeals to email the IRCC.
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: I am not accusing you of anything. I am just pointing out that those types of comments invite the trolls to start up also
<ikonia> BluesKaj: not acusing you of inciting, just showing how smart mouth comments are a.) insulting b.) a leader for others to join in
<ikonia> BluesKaj: more so when you don't know the history or conversation had with that user
<BluesKaj> interesting how it becomes anvissue so quickly when you guys comment on a comment , tho
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's not
<ikonia> you made an comment that was insulting and suggestive in the channel with no history, I said if you have issue, join here to discuss it
<ikonia> it's better to talk about an issue in here than provoke more discussion/comment sin #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> ikonia , do you want me to leave , ubuntu , then I will ?...I don't need this
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> do you want to stop with the smart mouth insulting comments that you had no idea of the history on ?
<BluesKaj> well, that's it for here
<IdleOne> ugh
<ikonia> he persistantly refuses to follow the topics of the channels he's in
<ikonia> he's in #kubuntu-offtopic now doing support because he won't take it to #kubuntu
<ikonia> then when you ask him to you get attitude
<IdleOne> support in -offtopic is one of those things I am on the fence about. If it is not disrupting the channel I don't see it as a problem.
<IdleOne> but yeah, I see your point also
<ikonia> as it currently stands the policy is no support in -offtopic, if I agree or not is not important, but that's the policy as I underatand it
<ikonia> plus I'm just using it as an example
<IdleOne> I agree with you on that. We are here to support the policies.
<IdleOne> What I meant by seeing your point was about the attitude thing
<gnomefreak> problem i have is that there is _nothing_ going on in #kubuntu so its not like you can get lost
<ikonia> gnomefreak: all the more reason to take support there
<IdleOne> I'm not in #k-ot but if it anything like #u-ot that is not the right place for support
 * gnomefreak agrees but if i say something i am likely to get into trouble, i am not in the best of moods
<ikonia> it's not quite as bad,
<tsimpson> we don't have an "absolutely no support in -ot" policy
<ikonia> no but BluesKaj (as a current example) does nothing but support in -ot
<ikonia> and I'm only using the support in -ot as an example, not creating another issue
<tsimpson> we have a general recommendation that support is better in the main channel, and people should move support chat to the support channel when asked (if it disrupts the -ot channel)
<gnomefreak> support ok but it is best to keep ubuntu support in the support channels. for example if you have a win question -ot is ok with me but general ubuntu support should stay in support channels if possible
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-24
<werh> sup motherfuckers
<werh> fuck u
<werh> fuck u
<werh> fuck u
<werh> fuck u
<werh> fuck u
<werh> fuck u
<werh> fuck u
<elky> gangsta guy again?
<IdleOne> yes
<elky> hes in freenode. he really wants to sabotage that connection...
<IdleOne> he is in #xubuntu now
<elky> yeah, #f finally muted him
 * rww ponders a "times robinetd has called someone a troll" counter
<h00k> rww: don't hurt yourself on that one
<tonyyarusso> Am I supposed to be caring about the LP group expiration notices?
 * tonyyarusso can't remember how those were working
<elky> tonyyarusso, they work in that you extend yourself if you're still around and caring enough to stay on the team.
<elky> It's just a way of us figuring out who has disappeared.
<elky> So if you don't do 'em, you've disappeared.
<tonyyarusso> elky: Okay, so I am actually supposed to click extend.  Last time I got a slew of LP e-mails I'm pretty sure it was followed up by someone says "hehe, ignore that - just me spamming y'all!"
<elky> Possibly when the groups were reorganised or something.
<elky> or when jussi forgot to set it so we could renew.
<tonyyarusso> gotcha
<tonyyarusso> All right, taken care of.
<elky> Besides, if you think *you* are getting spammed, pity my inbox.
<Tm_T> uh, how did I see all my expiring launchpad groups again?
<elky> Heh, robinetd is whinging about being banned from offtopic for a chloroform joke in a channel on oftc because someone joked about chloroform.
<rww> I note that he was /removed for that, not banned :\
<elky> Is he actually banned, or in self-exile?
<rww> neither?
<rww> he just enjoys nickchanging
<elky> Ah what is he currently?
<rww> moose
<elky> I wondered why moose seemed familiar. That explains it
<cdbs> :o
<cdbs> -ot operator work is more difficult than #ubuntu
<elky> Immensely.
<rww> The part where moose calls everyone who talks in -ot a troll didn't tip you off?
<Drule> Hey
<rww> hi
<Drule> I've been banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<Drule> if anyone would care to unban me
<elky> rww, that's not really unique.
<elky> Drule, why were you banned?
<Drule>  -MemoServ- Memo 1 - Sent by Pici, Feb 16 23:42:47 2011
<Drule>  -MemoServ- Hi.  Your connection appears to be unstable, so I've temporarily banned you from #ubuntu-offtopic.   Please visit #ubuntu-ops when things calm down for the ban to be removed.
<Drule> I'm there now but I'm at work
<rww> Drule: I removed that ban a few days ago when I noticed your connection had stabilized.
<Drule> Aha.
<rww> you should be all set.
<Drule> Alright. Thanks pal.
<rww> elky: you have a point.
<cdbs> People go too offtopic on -ot
<elky> cdbs, are you only now noticing this?
<cdbs> elky: /me doesn't idle on -ot
<cdbs> ah, now I am :)
 * rww ponders moose
<rww> he's learning, but in a suboptimal way. i don't know whether to be pleased or not.
<cdbs> he's talking too much about ops on the channel
<elky> <3 ikonia
<rww> this should be interesting.
<cdbs> ikonia: wha?
<elky> cdbs, he was baiting me.
<cdbs> :o
<rww> oh, so it was you he was talking about. i was wondering.
<elky> he knows he was baiting me. he could have PM'd and not baited me. He's quite well aware
<elky> rww, i got up him on the other channel for mocking the chloroform implications.
<ikonia> enough, it's a social channel, people shouldn't have to be monitored, he knew enough to say "it's wrong so I won't say it as a certain op is watching me" then he should have known enough not to say anything
<elky> yeah
<ikonia> he's been banned many times, people have spoke to him many times, he knows the rules
<ikonia> fed up of watching him push them
<elky> it's not like they never PM each other with channel breaking stuff all the time.
<ikonia> participate in the channel and WANT to participate in the channel, orl eave
<elky> Has he gone crying to the 'wah i don't want to follow rules' club yet?
<rww> no
<gnomefreak> yes ;)
<rww> I don't think they've been introduced, in fact.
<jussi> Just a reminder people, we are logged in here, so lets be careful on what we say about people.
<ikonia> jussi: what was that in reponse to ?
<ikonia> what comment needed a warning
<ikonia> (what did we saw that was possible unacceptable)
<jussi> ikonia: no comment, just the way the discussion seemed to be heading.
<ikonia> ?
<gnomefreak> were logged in here again or still?
<ikonia> can you explain please I just saw a user being a problem being discussed rationally
<jussi> gnomefreak: still.
<gnomefreak> ah
 * gnomefreak wasnt sure what i said yes to but that is fine for me
<ikonia> moose is accusing me or log watching in other channels and punshing him in -ot for it. I have no idea what other channels he's in, as he's not in any that I'm in
<jussi> ikonia: when we start talking about channels with names other than what they are, it can quickly go down hill.  I just wanted to remind people that we are logged and lets make sure we are keeping things sane.
<Madpilot> sane?
<rww> the 'wah i don't want to follow rules' club is a fairly accurate description of ##club-ubuntu
<elky> jussi, it is the basis of the founding of that channel.
<rww> and if it isn't, then i'm misusing it.
<ikonia> jussi: ok, I see what you where refering to. I believe you are wrong, but I understand what you are saying
<jussi> And I didnt say that it was wrong to say that, just that if we continue the discussion, it could quickly deteriorate - so lets be careful.
<Madpilot> does our IRC team control of the Ubuntu namespace on Freenode not extend to ##club-ubuntu, if it becomes an issue and breeding ground of trollishness?
<elky> You could have affixed it with "now now children" and not changed the tone one bit.
<jussi> Madpilot: no
<ikonia> jussi: just a heads up, we are not 10 years old and don't need reminders
<rww> okay. in future, i think all the ops know that channel is logged and act accordingly, even newbs like me.
<elky> Madpilot, the ## makes it not. The trademark policy explicitly forbids the wordmark's use in that configuration though
<Madpilot> elky, the Ubuntu Trademark Policy?
 * rww rolls off to sleep
<elky> Madpilot, the very same.
<Madpilot> bit of a blunt instrument to chase trolls with...
<elky> Madpilot, it's a last resort, which is why it hasn't really been bothered with yet.
<Madpilot> yeah
<elky> he is also reading the channel logs and thanks to jussi is now in the previously unmentioned channel. Thanks.
<elky> Or so he pings me on another network to inform me.
<ikonia> he's not
<jussi> rww: thats clearly not true, or else we wouldnt have had the complaints we have had in the past.  The fact is, in this channel, there are sometimes things we say, that ARE baiting the trolls, that are not helpful to calming the situations. We as operators and leaders in the community, especially in this channel, are expected to be of a  higher standard, we are expected to not bait, or respond to being baited.
<elky> jussi, I'm at a loss as to how you expect us to know what we're dealing with if you forbid us from discussing it for fear that discussing it is going to be claimed as baiting.
<elky> We don't name the channel explicitly because we don't particularly appreciate "disgruntled people" forming little armies. Which they do in that channel.
<jussi> elky: I never said you couldnt discuss it!!! I just mentioned to be careful the discussion didnt got downhill.
<tsimpson> elky: the logs only refresh once an hour, nothing said < 1 hour ago can be read
<Madpilot> The Channel That Shall Not Be Named?
<elky> tsimpson, they really run it as a :00 cron? lols
<tsimpson> and jussi didn't say the name of the aforementioned channel either
<elky> tsimpson, no, he just baited (ha!) someone else in to doing so.
<tsimpson> I don't see how
<elky> Then I suggest you re-read.
<tsimpson> no, I see the context, I just don't see baiting
<Madpilot> folks, the Channel That Shall Not Be Named is not exactly hard to find. A simple channel search for "ubuntu" brings it up. Chill.
<Madpilot> in fact, assuming a simple alphabetical sort, it comes up well before all our official channels...
<Madpilot> whether it's named in our logs here or not seems gloriously irrelevant.
<elky> tsimpson, I don't see the baiting in describing the channel, either.
<elky> Madpilot, not everyone is so... lacking alternative vocation... that they read every line of the logs. The fewer people who stumble on that channel in casual glancing, the happier I'll be.
<Madpilot> right, so we won't say Voldemort's name. No worries.
<Madpilot> So are Freenode staff aware that ##club-ubuntu is basically -troll-ubuntu-ops?
<elky> Yes.
<help--me> hello
<help--me> can someone unban webchat from #ubuntu
<help--me> >>>>>> *!*@gateway/web/*
<help--me> tks
<Tm_T> help--me: cannot be done, but we have an automated system which grants exceptions
<help--me> why did u quiet all webchat users
<help--me> now i cant chat
<help--me> ok now i can
<gnomefreak> i guess we have had issues with webchat users
<Tm_T> unsurprisingly, it has been abused, yes
<gnomefreak> makes sense
<ikonia> I must have missed that one, I thought it let people in now ?
<elky> ikonia, it does.
<elky> i just tested
<ikonia> oh, did help--me just abuse it ?
<elky> no, PEBCAK i think
<gnomefreak> im watching him just in case. but i dont think he is going to be able to fix it
<elky> This is my surprised face.
<gnomefreak> hes done for now.
<gnomefreak> :O
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from amarin)
<elky> gnomefreak, though I'm pretty sure http://snipplr.com/view/846/set-default-editor-in-linux/ was what he was wanting to do.
<elky> Which happens to be the second google result for 'set default editor linux'
<gnomefreak> elky: ah i didnt relize that was an option in .bashrc
<elky> You never stop learning with linux.
<gnomefreak> that is so very true
<Tm_T> hmm, considering that IIRC nano is default editor in Ubuntu...
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: it is or at least was in maverick
<elky> Tm_T, well yes, if it hasn't been changed on you. Remember he said he didn't have root.
<Tm_T> I actually suspect that he wasn't running on Ubuntu, not that it really matters
<elky> Yeah. I'm going to guess it was a kid in a classroom looking at vi going whaaaaathelldoido?!
<bazhang> I got the launchpad notifications as well; was renewing in #ubuntu+1 simply not necessary?
<elky> Why wouldn't it be?
<elky> If you don't, we'll assume you no longer want the job.
<bazhang> my understanding was that ops in #ubuntu or other 'core channels' got ops there as well
<elky> Since when?
<bazhang> since I was granted ops there; that was my recollection, at least
<elky> Either way, renew it or we'll assume you've quit and take your access for that channel :P
<bazhang> oh, I did.
<bazhang> #ubuntu and #xubuntu
<ikonia> @mark #pm moose moose trying to bait me in a pm asking to discuss his ban then starts making comments about getting songs remastered for myself and elky, trying to be insulting and stupid, this guy should be dropped and forgot about
<ubottu> Error: Not in that channel
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu moose moose trying to bait me in a pm asking to discuss his ban then starts making comments about getting songs remastered for myself and elky, trying to be insulting and stupid, this guy should be dropped and forgot about
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> just @mark should do
<ikonia> reall y?
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> @mark moose moose trying to bait me in a pm asking to discuss his ban then starts making comments about getting songs remastered for myself and elky, trying to be insulting and stupid, this guy should be dropped and forgot about
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> since he's not doing it in a channel
<ikonia> ahhh cool
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> he's made that comment then put me on +g so ignoring requests, I just think it's best to forget about him rather than keep wasting time when he wants to cause a problem/be stupid
<bazhang> yep
<gord> just wondering, whats the logic in the expiration of membership in the ops launchpad team? you only get 7 days notice, if your on holiday for a week you could easily miss that
<Pici> gord: We had a lot of people on the access lists who hadn't been active on IRC or even in Ubuntu for some time.
<Pici> As well as documenting elsewhere who had access where, it made it easy to ensure that only interested people were going to keep their access.
<gord> makes sense, but the 7 day warning has me worried
<gord> not sure if you can change that in lp
<ikonia> just make sure you do'nt holidy
<ikonia> don't
<Pici> Me either. But I'm sure that the nice folks on the IRCC would be understanding if your membership lapsed while you were indisposed.
<ikonia> 15:15 < Pici> Cradam: Then you can explain to them otherwise.
<ikonia> golden
<rww> You can't change it in LP. My LoCo had this discussion when we moved to expiring memberships; there's a bug for that somewhere.
<rww> and @mark without a channel defaults to the current channel, or errors in PM.
<Pici> right.
<rww> jussi: Your argument only makes sense if those complaints are actually valid, and not "trolls" trolling. If we all sat around and ate tea and cupcakes and talked nicely 102% of the time in here, some people would /still/ find something to latch onto and whine about.
<gord> rww, you basically just described my life :P
<IdleOne> Good morning everybody.
<IdleOne> Special o/ to the log readers
<rww> and while I agree we need a private channel, the concept of having special CC logging to make us accountable or whatever on technology that has the ability to trivially make unlogged, unaccountable side-channels or PMs that defeat said logging seems odd. But if doing that will make someone more comfortable with it, whatevs.
 * rww sets mode rww -soapbox
<IdleOne> Go tell it on the mountain
<Tm_T> hi all
<jrib> ola Tm_T
<Amaranth> Well, we could always just make _this_ channel's log only accessible to IRCC or CC if you really want a channel like that.
<Amaranth> Because if you have a channel like that everyone will stop talking in here
<jrib> well this channel would be to resolve disputes with users
<Amaranth> If the user doesn't like the resolution they need to appeal to one of the groups that would be able to see the logs
<Amaranth> So that doesn't really make a difference
<Tm_T> transparency--
<Tm_T> public logs are our ammunition too
<jrib> Amaranth: I'd say there's some benefit from everyone being able to see how disputes are resolved by ops
<Amaranth> Transparency is going away either way if you have a backchannel
<Tm_T> Amaranth: which is why we have to be very careful about it, wether we have it at all and for what use
<Tm_T> it's quite rare occasion when I find public logs an issue
<ikonia> we tend to make our own issue out of them
<IdleOne> the use would be to warn the rest of the ops who are not part of the core ops team/channels that there is a troll looking to break our balls.
<Tm_T> and in those cases, the freenode staff is needed too
<IdleOne> damn
<IdleOne> sorry for that
 * Tm_T huggles IdleOne
<IdleOne> The logs of this channel have been used to harass more then one of us, if not every single one of us in here.
<Tm_T> I know
<Amaranth> So in about an hour another channel I'm in is going to have some pinging me about what we're talking about now
<ikonia> Amaranth: I had it today from moose/robert
<ikonia> Amaranth: an hour after he was banned pm'd me quoting logs at me from cdbs asking me to explain his comments
<ikonia> totally out of context but using it as a reason to show a vendetta?
<Tm_T> IdleOne: I haven't got any harrassment from the logs, but perhaps that has to do with my shrunk activity
<ikonia> that is a direct quote
<ikonia> 10:26 <moose> I was waiting for logs to refresh and got distracted
<ikonia> so he could use the channels conversation at the time
<Tm_T> ikonia: and if you do not do anything you need to regret, it shouldn't be a problem (there are exceptions ofcourse)
<ikonia> Tm_T: "shouldn't" is the problem
<Tm_T> I know
<Tm_T> there is no easy solution
<IdleOne> Tm_T: perhaps. I have been harassed and stalked because of channel logs. just a few days ago someone I believed to be a friend sent me a msg and it turned out he was trolling for a well know troll/stalker/complete mental case.
<ikonia> see IdleOne's comment of "mental case" will now be used at a later date
<ikonia> despite the fact he's just explaining the situation
<ikonia> "see you called me mental, you have a vendetta against me"
<ikonia> despite the fact that the person may have been banned 100+ times
<Tm_T> IdleOne: I might have had similar cases, but usually my PM:s end up relatively peacefully so cannot say...
<Tm_T> ikonia: have you seen me using such terms? (;
<IdleOne> I don't have a vendetta against anybody but when you threaten me and my family over a ban on IRC that happens 2 months ago. I see that as clear sign of mental problems.
<IdleOne> s.happenes/happened/
<Amaranth> btw, random thought, I find it amusing we swear in the development channels
<Amaranth> I guess we've graduated though :)
<Tm_T> Amaranth: I don't (:
<Amaranth> People say 'damn', 'shit', and 'wtf' all the time though
<Tm_T> err, I don't swear, but I find it somewhat amusing too
<ikonia> Amaranth: I don't find that funny
<ikonia> Amaranth: I know what you're saying but those channels are supposed to follow the same code
<jussi> Hrm, interesting backlog
<Tm_T> ikonia: I agree on that
<Amaranth> ikonia: But they don't because we don't have the ability to enforce it :P
<IdleOne> jussi: my vote for a new coordination channel is +1 and I promise to follow the guidelines and CoC even more so then I do in the logged channels
<jussi> be nice if some of you posted to the list though...
<Amaranth> ikonia: And we'd probably get ourselves booted from the channels if we really tried
<popey> jussi: +1
<popey> there's a swathe of people who won't see this entire conversation
<Amaranth> I used to want to post to mailing lists
<Tm_T> I will try to throw some thoughts about this later today
<Amaranth> Sure, I'll see about tossing something on there
<Tm_T> I wish I had more time to think and work on these things ):
 * popey hands Tm_T back the last 40 mins of their life spent discussing it here. Use some of that?
<Tm_T> not enough, but thanks (:
<mneptok> an -ops-defocus channel is a very good idea, IMO. with no public logging, but logs for the CC only (to ensure real business is not discussed in "private").
<mneptok> the IRCC and CC can make one that they know about with rules, or await the inevitable creation of such a channel "off-the-grid"
<mneptok> (which would be really bad)
<IdleOne> -irc-helpers needs a purpose for existing
<IdleOne> whatever the channel name is the channel is needed
<kEnumerationE> The truth of the dilapidated rape. I love you girl. Cassie, I still smell the beach . I remember when we could chat on Guild Wars, and every whisper from you staggered my man-nipples .
<kEnumerationE> Some may call that flower power, but I know from the bottom of our feet that the sand blankets were no lie.
<kEnumerationE> We live in a plastic ring with mobius ocean. The sight of your body evokes the memory of fishing hooks being ripped impromptu out of the tops of my fingers.
<kEnumerationE> We had a pet duck you and I. In the world beyond ours, where civilization was crumbled. The one we lived in on Guild Wars. But the tenseness eventually killed our pet duck. And we buried your hair and my testicles with it.
<kEnumerationE> To think with my dick now, I can't ignore the ray intersections in the cracks the sidewalks from the head of my pepe. They went everywhere and even jumped into the gaps of earth that led nowhere.
<kEnumerationE> How much more passionate can I be for you? We tried everything, even peeing in each other's mouths. Nothing would wake us from the dream. But we got over it and sadly know how much it kills us that we aren't living together.
<kEnumerationE> Feed your boob's children. The nest, which we would pull the my weener rope out from the nucleus of the eggs. To Toss it in to the sadly Roman Colosseum .
<kEnumerationE> And everynight for five years we would awake and let the blue jays carry us by our ears to release us on the powerlines as we slid around the globe to meet yet another day.
<kEnumerationE> I love you Cassie, and if we can be together just once more we can lay naked side by side, and have a giant boulder fall from the sky and crush our bodies.
<kEnumerationE> Such love, such care. If only I could come to your state across the country. I miss u.
<kEnumerationE> XoXo from a lonely, roasted, marshmallow bone
<IdleOne> he is hitting several ubuntu channels
<ikonia> what a delight
<knome> italian delight
<rww> IdleOne: if the channel is needed, how come y'all had such a hard time figuring out a reason or purpose why it's needed ;P
<ikonia> thank you Pici didn't know about that one
<Pici> man hier is actually pretty informative
<rww> jussi: would be nice if my mail client were set up as well as my IRC client, but I mailed the list anyway ;)
<ikonia> Pici: I checked this earlier and he wasn't trying to use wubi
<ikonia> he wanted to install onto NTFS
 * Pici headdesks
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> aman - why do I know that nick ?
<Pici> I have a coworker named Aman
<ikonia> I don't think that's the reason.
<Pici> Oh :(
<ikonia> why can people not respond to questions with an answer,
<ikonia> "what host are you doing this from" "root level" ????
<ikonia> I'll share a console with you and we can do a test
<ikonia> what the devil is that
<rww> welcome back, log readers!
<rww> ikonia: ubuntulog's altnick
<ikonia> ooh
<Pici> its lo1 not lol
<jrib> ikonia: i will not take that bet, no
<ikonia> jrib: wimp.....
<jrib> ikonia: but maybe later we can find out
<ikonia> I'll still do a session share if you want to have a play
<ikonia> or you can just test it on your own
<jrib> sure, though I'm stepping out for a few hours
<ikonia> I'm not doing it tonight, I'm not in the mood
<IdleOne> heh
<ikonia> infact, I may call it an evening
<Pici> I wish I could.  I need to go to a stupid class after I leave work.
<ikonia> I thought tor was banned ?
<rww> !tor-sasl
<ubottu> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<ikonia> ooh,
<rww> and it's not banned on #ubuntu, presumably because the shiny new sasl thing doesn't get abused as much.,
<ikonia> Pricey: when did you leave staff ?
 * rww hasn't seen any instances of abuse, actually
<ikonia> rww: reasonable, if it's not abused why ban it
<gnomefreak> he still wears the staff cloak
<gnomefreak> or at least one of them
<rww> gnomefreak: "staff-emeritus" means they left ;)
<gnomefreak> oh oops
<gnomefreak> i would have thought they would want "staff" removed from cloak
<ikonia> nah, you still have your school badges and stuff like that
<ikonia> it's nice to see they where once part of the staff team, like an old club
<jussi> getting that cloak depends how you leave staff ;)
<ikonia> it's nice
<ikonia> Daviey: if you want to raise it on the mail lists, I'll be happy to chip in too
<Daviey> ikonia, No, i'm quite ok with it.
<ikonia> I'll raise it with the council
<Daviey> It's ubuntu userspace, and that is what i'm happy to support
<Daviey> If a kernel issue happens, then i'll wash my hands.
<ikonia> I know, the kernel won't matter in this but it's the line of no-mofidied distro support
<ikonia> if I'm wrong on it I'll apologise but thats what I've always been told
<rww> Where is this?
<Daviey> ikonia, If i see something userspace that is causing the issue, then i agree.. it's not something I/We have time for
<ikonia> Daviey: if I agree with it or not I'm just trying to get the policy clarified now
<Daviey> But simply because it's not a ubuntu kernel is no a "get out" and way to block someone from support IMO.
<ikonia> there are a ton of things I don't agree with
<ikonia> Daviey: actually if the policy of not supporting custom builds is correct, then we don't support it is the right stance
<ikonia> even if I agree with it or not
<Daviey> ikonia, Well - i am happy to help him, and i'm not going to turn him away.
<ikonia> it depends if you want to follow the policy (assuming I'm right of course) or not
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: Again, this isn't #centos.  In some ways that attitude has become that channel's pervasive problem-- and I don't think the issue in question is related to the kernel in any case.
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: So effectively what you're doing is looking for a reason not to answer a valid question.
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: if I'm wrong, I'm happy to help him
<Daviey> KB1JWQ, Without pointing fingers at other channels, that was my thought.
<ikonia> but as I understood it the policy isn't custom ubuntu builds
<ikonia> if I'm wrong on that, I'm happy to help
<KB1JWQ> Daviey: I've been in that channel for years, I earned the right to point fingers. :-p
<ikonia> if I agree with it or not is a differnt matter, but I'm trying to follow the polies laid down if I agree or not with them
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: Yeah, but realize that there are official EC2 builds-- that runs on god knows what kernel, and it changes.
<Daviey> ikonia, and again, please provide a link to where that policy was formed.
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: yuip they are official releases
<ikonia> Daviey: we both know there are holes in what's documented, that's why I'll raise it with the council for clarification
<ikonia> Daviey: if I'm wrong I'll be happy to support them going forward
<Daviey> ikonia, and until such time, it's ok to help.
<ikonia> I can only go with what I've been told
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: You just represented this as the policy to an end user though,
<ikonia> ok - then I'll get clarification now and won't mention it until then
<ikonia> I can only go with what I've been told
<rww> and what we've been telling users in #ubuntu for years
<rww> which I understand doesn't reflect on #ubuntu-server necessarily, but *shrug*
<ikonia> I'm mailing the council now so we'll get it clarfied
<ikonia> if it's wrong then it needs to be correct as I'm pushing the wrong policy
<Daviey> It's never been a concern in -server previously, and i would be sad if it was made so.
<ikonia> well, I believe the -server channel falls under the same IRC policies as the rest so it will be for all or none
<Daviey> ikonia, No.. #ubuntu's traffic problem makes it a different scenario to -server.
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<Daviey> I disagree.
<ikonia> if you disagree or not doesn't matter, the ubuntu name space channel falls under the same rules as I undertand it
<ikonia> there is a ton of stuff I don't agree with
<Daviey> ikonia, If you don't feel comfortable helping server users running a different kernel... that is fine.. but please don't block those that are happy to help.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> that's not what I'm saying
<ikonia> I'm happy to help
<Daviey> ikonia, Equally -devel is treated differently to #ubuntu.... why is that?
<ikonia> however if the policy is not to then I'm not going to
<ikonia> Daviey: it shouldn't be
<Daviey> ikonia, Okay, please make sure you !ohmy and ban developers for not following policy.
<ikonia> Daviey: that's been raised already,
<ikonia> and not by me
<ikonia> I'm not writing the policy here, I'm just trying to support the people who do if I agree with it or not
<Daviey> ikonia, As i said... if you want to abide by, what i can only see as a fictional policy, feel free.  But please do not hinder those that are trying to help.. It causes a distraction.
<ikonia> hence why I'm writing a mail now to get clarification, as if I'm wrong I don't want to push out the wrong message
<Daviey> But you *have* been pushing a wrong message, by trying to enforce what is a non-policy!
<ikonia> oh right
<ikonia> so I'm wrong, is that a fact ?
<Daviey> Until such time that the council confirm, or you find documented proof - it is wrong.
<ikonia> ooh,
<ikonia> in that case I can talk about centos
<Daviey> Hmm
<ikonia> as until that's written down or confirmed, that is acceptable ?
<Daviey> That isn't related to the ubuntu server seed, is it?
<ikonia> please show me in the policy guidelines where it says I can't talk about centos
<ikonia> there are many holes in the written documents as I'm saying (that doesn't mean I'm right) but please don't call it fictional or wrong as it make it appear your suggesting I've made it up
<Daviey> ikonia, Ubuntu server do not, generally, work on the kernel.. We largely only care about user space.
<ikonia> Daviey: show me the policy that says we support all ubuntu user space derivatives
<ikonia> Daviey: how do you know what else has been modified, he has root login
<Daviey> So if someone is talking about ubuntu server user space, that is all we care about.
<Daviey> Unless the kernel becomes a concern.
<ikonia> Daviey: where is that set as a guidelines
<ikonia> Daviey: so do you support mint ?
<ikonia> in #ubuntu-server ?
<Daviey> Does that use the ubuntu server seed?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> it's based on ubuntu
<ikonia> even runs the same kernel
<Daviey> Oh, i didn't know that.  You are certain they germinate their package set based on ubuntu server seed?
<ikonia> I believe so
<ikonia> again, I could be wrong
 * Daviey suspects you are.
<rww> Mint has a server edition?
<ikonia> rww: I thought there was a server kernel for it in their repo ?
<ikonia> I'm only using it as example though of a derivative
<rww> ikonia: you might want to check what "seed" means :\
<ikonia> give me the correct definition
<rww> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<Daviey> ikonia, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<Daviey> pah
<Daviey> The packages in the server seed are the core of what we support, but additionally we recognise that there are more than just the main packages... which is why we have more packages we watch out for.
<Daviey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server/+packagebugs
<Daviey> ^^ Not a full list.
<ikonia> sorry had email open
<ikonia> Daviey: who says "we support" ?
<ikonia> Daviey: (just reading through it all now)
<ikonia> it's a good read that I can't see anything that says we offer support to anything built of these
<ikonia> (still reading though)
<Daviey> ikonia, Server developers and the community around it.
<ikonia> Daviey: where does it say that ?
<Daviey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/*~ubuntu-server*
<ikonia> page 404's
<Daviey> I'm attempting to hilight the launchpad team..
<ikonia> ahh sorry
<ikonia> that team doesn't have a page that says we support distros built of these packages
<ikonia> not trying to be an arse, but that's the logic your using for saying what I've been told is wrong
<Daviey> No, but equally - i don't claim to offer support for kernelspace for 'other' distro's...
<ikonia> if #ubuntu-server has an exception, then that's fine, as I've said I'm not saying I'm right, hence why I've asked for the council to clarify
<Daviey> This is ubuntu server userspace we are discussing
<Daviey> okay, great.
<ikonia> Daviey: how do you know what else was changed on that box ?
<ikonia> as part of that vps's re-spin/modifications
<Daviey> ikonia, when we are talking about cp'ing files from one place to another, i really don't care what else has been changed.
<ikonia> ok
<Daviey> Equally, if someone has dirtied their box using non-offical PPA's which are unrelated to the issue being discussed, it's irrelevant
<ikonia> I'll leave it there and see what the council comes back with
<ikonia> if I'm wrong, I'll be more than happy to offer support for these products, I have no personal issue with it
<rww> derivatives support in #ubuntu would be interesting, in a non-positive-but-i'm-curious sense.
<ikonia> stupid emails just bounced
<ikonia> got the right address this time
<jrib> If there's a dedicated channel that can better address a person's issue I point them there.  And if there isn't and I can offer some advice despite it not being an ubuntu issue I try to do so.  That's always been my attitude towards this issue
 * jrib is proud of his < 1 hour lag
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-25
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<h00k> wat
<h00k> I am identified
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<charlie-tca> hm, argue with it?
<h00k> 00:11 - NickServ!NickServ@services. - You are already logged in as h00k.
<IdleOne> h00k: try in PM
<h00k> I thought she didn't like that
<IdleOne> she never complained to me about it
<h00k> still the same
<h00k> Error: You are not identified
<IdleOne> @whoami
<ubottu> IdleOne
<h00k> @whoami
<ubottu> h00k
<IdleOne> hmm she knows you
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> er, I got a link...
 * h00k shrugs
<popey> @whoami
<ubottu> popey
<popey> \o/
<rww> @whoami
<ubottu> rww
<rww> lies
<rww> oh lawd.
<rww> I guess the bots got smart and/or human.
<charlie-tca> huh, that ain't you?
<rww> charlie-tca: no. who is rww?
<charlie-tca> looks like the same nick
<Pici> rww: thats not a new command. Its part of supybot.
<rww> i meant the bots in #ubuntu
<rww> who got through -unregged
<Pici> oh
 * Pici isn't really paying attention
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<elky> Daviey, ikonia, if I understand correctly, what we have here is a conflict of irc core channel support scope and the additional support the -server channel team wishes to offer? Correct?
<elky> And if this is the case, should -server not be better served as a team channel rather than a core channel?
<elky> The scope creep involved is really not something I'd be comfortable extending to #ubuntu, for example.
<tonyyarusso> I've never been clear on what #ubuntu-server is for.  Is it a support channel or a development channel?  Can it be both and have anyone maintain sanity?  #ubuntu really, really sucks at offering server support, so I think we need a support channel, but it's also rather jarring if you join a channel to ask a support question and seeing deeply technical development questions flying by, and then having people annoyed that you're ...
<tonyyarusso> ... interrupting their meeting.
<elky> I don't doubt it has a place at all. It certainly does. I suggest though that the current implementation is not ideal.
<elky> If anyone else is getting PM spam about the voldemort channel, please let me know.
<tonyyarusso> Am I the only one that constantly finds myself about to scold someone for !language or something, and then realizes I'm not in an Ubuntu channel?
<Pici> tonyyarusso: no, its not just you
<Madpilot> elky, I like "Voldemort channel" :)
<Madpilot> and no, no PM spam here. yet.
<IdleOne> Just got another PM from r00t4rd3d.
<IdleOne> <r00t4rd3d> "it turned out he was trolling for a well know troll/stalker/complete mental case"
<IdleOne> <r00t4rd3d> you ever gonna shut that fucking hole of yours ?
<IdleOne> <r00t4rd3d> thanks for the insults though , im sure the CC will be happy to see mor
<IdleOne> Here is my response in this publicly logged channel, not in PM to him.
<IdleOne> I  hope you fie in a fucking fire.
<IdleOne> die*
<rww> IdleOne, go read the CoC. Thanks.
<IdleOne> I know it. I don't need to be reminded of it.
<rww> Telling people to diaf violates it. Don't do that in #ubuntu* :\
<IdleOne> ircc see above.
<IdleOne> if it means I lose my op privs or even my ubuntu membership so be it.
<rww> Reminds me, I should figure out exactly what (if any) guidelines I'm held to by IRCC/CC on freenode in general due to wearing an ubuntu/member/* cloak.
<rww> topyli: your client NOTICEd me. your client is bad.
<IdleOne> topyli: the ubuntu/member cloak requires you to follow the CoC at all times everywhere
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> rww
<IdleOne> sick and tired of being the victim
<Madpilot> you know, "Block User" is a good thing...
<IdleOne> he is an animal and I am not going to put up with this anymore
<tonyyarusso> rww: Basically what IdleOne said, although not necessarily as it's interpreted / enforced on our channels.  For instance, some channels allow swearing that we don't, and you're not going to have your cloak revoked for joining in there, but if you go around spamming / trolling / otherwise being and idiot you can.
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: So ignore it.  We're supposed to be of a higher order than trolls - sinking to their level doesn't help anybody.
<IdleOne> he is not asking me to unban him in here
<IdleOne> now
<tonyyarusso> If you want to use an actual /ignore, I don't think anyone will blame you for it.
<rww> yay, ubuntu.com's down
<Madpilot> rww, not here it ain't
<rww> downforeveryoneetc and I think it is ;P
<tonyyarusso> Down for me.
<rww> and now it thinks it's up
<Madpilot> the fact that I'm looking at it in Epiph right now says it's not :)
<rww> *.ubuntu.com is a posterchild for Ubuntu Server's stability.
<maco> rww: a bad one?
<tonyyarusso> still down here!
<elky> It's fine here. Routing problem maybe
<Madpilot> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu.com
<Madpilot> works fine here, giant animated distracting mainpage thing and all.
<rww> Madpilot: ... has said it's up once and down twice for me now.
<rww>  just refreshed it twice more. it said it was up, then that it was down.
<rww> rollercoaster!
<Anastasius> Still badmouthing us, eh?
<Anastasius> Still?  Really?
<Madpilot> Anastasius, to you have business here?
<Madpilot> s/to/do
<Anastasius> I do.
<Madpilot> o rly?
<Anastasius> I take offense at ##club-ubuntu being called the Voldemort (sic) channel.
<Madpilot> cry me a river. oh, and go away.
<tonyyarusso> Anastasius: We really don't care.  You wear the title you earn.
<Anastasius> Oh, is that so?
<tonyyarusso> Do you have any issues that have to do with the actual Ubuntu namespace that we can address for you today?
<Anastasius> No.
<tonyyarusso> Okay then.  Have a good day.
<Madpilot> then you can leave, thanks.
<Anastasius> lol, as open minded as always, I see.
<Madpilot> go sob into your obsessively-read channel logs. somewhere else.
<rww> Wait, so if it's the Voldemort channel, does that make me Harry Potter for preferring to just call it by its actual name :<?
<bazhang_> rww, yes
<Madpilot> Anastasius, never so open-minded that it falls out. Time for you to go.
<tonyyarusso> rww: Sure.  I don't really read you either.  :P
<Anastasius> Nou.
<Madpilot> I'm pretty sure we can carve that ban in granite and leave it in place for the ages...
<tonyyarusso> prolly
<tonyyarusso> put a comment on it
<Madpilot> "Voldemort channel troll.  Do not unban before heat death of universe."
<Madpilot> how about that?
<rww> Considering some of the other crap we get in here that doesn't merit permabans, that seems a little disproportionate ;P
<Madpilot> perhaps. I'm easily impressed by my own turns of phrase, though. And I really dislike deliberate calculating trolls.
<Madpilot> ah, my first PM from the Voldemort creatures. /ignore time.
 * tonyyarusso wonders why Freenode puts up with such nonsense
<Madpilot> ooo, an invite to channel Voldy. No thanks...
<tonyyarusso> rofl
<tonyyarusso> Desperate much?
<Madpilot> apparently I'm "desperate" and "immature" for pointing out in PM how much they're obsessing over our chanlogs.
<Madpilot> Reflection, much?
<rww> who invented that prom dress silliness, and can i thwap them?
<rww> (#ubuntu)
<bazhang> gaelfx afaik
<rww> have seen before. do not want :|
<Madpilot> ah, my ignore list has it's very first occupant.
<rww> I don't ignore people *polishes halo*
<Madpilot> careful, the chanlog obsessives will take that as a challenge...
<Madpilot> although the threat to call the CoC on me for calling my PMtroll accurate but perhaps unkind names was amusing.
<rww> Given that I'm currently chatting to some of them about *checks*...stuff, I doubt it.
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: That appears to be the tactic of the month - wasting the CC's time complaining about ops.
<Madpilot> I'm not expecting much traction for those complaints.
<tonyyarusso> You should congratulate your brother on not having to deal with that anymore :P
<rww> and incidentally, my solution to people PMing me silliness is to make sure that things can't be productive, throw !appeals at them, and stop paying attention. No need to make things worse :\
<topyli> rww: i send notices?
<rww> 05:10:16 [freenode] -topyli(topyli@ubuntu/member/topyli)- Sorry, but I'm away (Detached!)
<rww> I guess I set off a highlight on IRCC and your client sends them on highlights.
<topyli> ahh
<topyli> awaythingy script, professionally configured. will fix, sorry
<rww> No problems. figured you'd want to know ;)
<rww> topyli: can you/IRCC-in-general update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks with a section about expected behavior elsewhere in freenode for people wearing ubuntu/* cloaks, please? scrollback says there is some, so it should probably be documented somewhere.
<rww> (or maybe it is documented somewhere and I'm missing it)
<topyli> i don't think it's explicitly documented
<rww> having y'all write reams of documentation about everything is the new trend, so add that to the pile ;)
<topyli> the CoC always applies though, and doubly so whin sporting cloaks
<bazhang> whine!
<tonyyarusso> I would like the IRCC to write a document spelling out how often topyli will be required to post a new Tales.
<topyli> could you add it to the meeting agenda so we can do it in a proper, bureaucratic manner?
<rww> topyli: Meeting times are being secretly coordinated to overlap with my work schedule, so I can't attend. Does that matter?
<topyli> rww, not tonyyarusso :)
 * tonyyarusso strongly considers taking that as being directed at him :P
<tonyyarusso> awww
<Tm_T> topyli: a business proposition incoming to your PM when you have time
<rww> Tm_T: Tales of the Offtopic plus adsense?
<tonyyarusso> s/of/from/
<topyli> rww: not really
<tonyyarusso> See?!?  It's been so long people don't even remember the title!
<rww> topyli: k, will go
<rww> ... do
<elky> rww, that might work out to be a whole cent in revenue in about a decade's time.
<tonyyarusso> topyli: You know that feeling when you really want to go read XKCD, but it's a Thursday?  You make it like that every day!
<rww> Include TFTOT as a default plugin in Banshee. 25% revenue goes to topyli!
<rww> topyli: agenda item added
<topyli> tonyyarusso: aww
<topyli> rww: thanks
<Tm_T> bah, I have no rights in meego channels ):
<tonyyarusso> Someone should make a chat client interface for game consoles.  They could call it meegowii.
<rww> I think I got webchat working on my Wii once. I forget.
<tsimpson> it does work, but without a keyboard attached it's not worth it
<rww> it can use regular USB keyboards, though, so not a big deal.
<Madpilot> ibadan(y) in -offtopic... bot?
 * rww looks
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: he had a topic?
<rww> shares a hostmask with avis
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: I don't care (;
<Tm_T> but it's nice request which occasionally works
<Madpilot> OK, those two pastebin URLs he left... w. t. f.?
<rww> ahahahahahahaah bantracker
<rww> "$person claims to be the greatest. I disagree."
<rww> op humor <3
<tonyyarusso> nice
<rww> but yeah, -ot person has been being weird for a while, by the looks of it.
<Madpilot> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<rww> Madpilot: it's been doing that. just @btlogin anyway
<Madpilot> yeah, btlogin works. strange.
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, "Nuttier than a fresh jar of Jif Extra Crunchy" - nice.
<tsimpson> the bot probably lost the CAP IDENTIFY-MSG during the splits
<tsimpson> @haveidentifymsg
<ubottu> identify-msg is Disabled
<tsimpson> @identifymsg
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> @haveidentifymsg
<ubottu> identify-msg is Enabled
<tsimpson> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> it wouldn't matter if you were already logged in, or had a hostmask set with the bot
<Madpilot> we can register a hostmask w/ the bot to autologin when it sees us?
<tsimpson> yes
<tsimpson> @help hostmask add
<ubottu> (hostmask add [<name>] [<hostmask>] [<password>]) -- Adds the hostmask <hostmask> to the user specified by <name>. The <password> may only be required if the user is not recognized by hostmask. <password> is also not required if an owner user is giving the command on behalf of some other user. If <hostmask> is not given, it defaults to your current hostmask. If <name> is not given, it defaults to your (1 more message)
<tsimpson> @more
<ubottu> currently identified name. This message must be sent to the bot privately (not on a channel) since it may contain a password.
<tsimpson> so basically /msg ubottu hostmask add *!*@ubuntu/member/madpilot
<Madpilot> nice
<tsimpson> and it'll automatically know who you are by hostmask
<Madpilot> and done
<Madpilot> although I got "Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)" then "The operation succeeded." which was amusing.
<tsimpson> Encyclopedia is an aggressive plugin
<tsimpson> I usually prefix commands with @ to bypass that
<popey> @btlogin
<Pici> ikonia: Whats x2go?
<ikonia> not %100 sure to be honest, looks like a sort of remote application
<ikonia> eg: remote X control style app
<Pici> hrm
<ikonia> looking at the deps on it though the 9.10 build is way out on the 10.4
<ikonia> ahh, an open source terminal server application
<ikonia> that's what it defines it's self as
 * genii-around grumbles and kicks his computer
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> You know, I wonder what would happen if we had a buffer channel like #ubuntu-take-it-outside, and when people where !ot in #ubuntu, rather than directing them to #ubuntu-offtopic directly they went there, and if they where still active in that channel 48 hours later, ubottu would initiate a sanity quiz in PM with them, and if they pass then it tells them about #ubuntu-offtopic's existence.  :P
<rww> In today's issue of "Technological Solutions to Social Problems"...
<tonyyarusso> rww: Social Problem:  People are stupid.  Social Solution: Lock all the stupid people up on a giant island in the middle of nowhere.  Problem With Social Solution: Shoot, it looks like Australia's already taken.
<rww> So what you're saying is we should redirect people who are offtopic in #ubuntu to #ubuntu-au.
<tonyyarusso> sure!
<tonyyarusso> At least then it's not my problem :P
<rww> and we can tell the redirectees that it's the Ubuntu Gold channel ;)
<tonyyarusso> haha
<rww> trolls trolling trolls
<Pici> yep
<Pici> I give up
<Pici> !guidelines > dhiaeldeen
<rww> ubottu: tell ilessthan3ubuntu about botabuse
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_WP said: !nautilus is Nautilus support can be found on irc.gnome.org in channel #nautilus.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_WP said: !backbox is Backbox support can be found on irc.autistici.org #backbox.
<bazhang> backbox?
<Jordan_U> Window manager.
<bazhang> thought it was blackbox
<Jordan_U> Oh, sorry I misread.
<Jordan_U> Apparently it's an Ubuntu derivitive. Since neither of us had heard of it I doubt that a factoid would be very usefull.
<ubottu> Logan_WP called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-26
<elky> tonyyarusso, your face is a stupid island :P
<elky> bazhang, lolcatz i remember from #defocus, which is never a good thing.
<bazhang> elky, thats lolcat , someone else
<elky> sure about that? Not seeming all that different
<bazhang> yep. that was my first reaction, they were both active
<elky> ah
<bazhang> the original "lolcat" makes zero sense
<bazhang> ugh
<rww> niko: you're about to get a bunch of highlights
<rww> everyone else: floodbot bans older than a week old are getting cleaned out in a few minutes
<Madpilot> in #u?
<rww> ja
<Madpilot> moderately quiet there, so not a bad time to do it.
<rww> done
<rww> fyi, unless someone comes up with a better plan, this is going to be a weekly occurance from now on. Floodbots have a lot of bans, and nobody reviews them, so...
<Madpilot> until we get some way to auto-expire bans, sounds like a plan.
<rww> throwing eir in there and autoexpiring them would be <3
<Madpilot> I'd love to be able to set, say, a 48hr or 7 day or whatever auto-expire on a ban
<rww> ditto. I know we're all about the "come in -ops and have talking time before removal" here, but 90% of the bans I set get removed because I don't want to be the king of the banlist and the users probably aren't coming back, not because the users drop by here.
<tonyyarusso> rww: +abillion from me.
<tonyyarusso> autoexpiry would make me very happy.
<tonyyarusso> rww: I'd like to be able to say "Assume my bans are for 24 hours unless instructed otherwise."
<tonyyarusso> Whether "instructed otherwise" means shorter or longer.
<tonyyarusso> It'd be awesome if each operator could define their own default as well, since some people ban for smaller things, but remove them sooner, while others only bother banning for extremes, that then deserve long periods.
<Madpilot> that'd be useful
<Madpilot> ...and my banlist has it's second-ever occupant. root-tard or whatever it calls itself just attempted PM spam.
<rww> (btw, if anyone isn't subscribed to the IRCC agenda page, this is a topic for their next meeting)
<rww> Madpilot: yeah, known troll, banned from all the core channels by IRC Council.
<rww> Madpilot: current resident of the club
<Madpilot> yeah, I recognized the nick from mailing list discussion. How soon can we get Freenode to shut them down, anyway?
<Madpilot> running a channel dedicated solely to trolling another namespace's ops has to violate Freenode's ToS in some way? I hope?
<tonyyarusso> I think the only way for *us* to do anything about it would be if Canonical's legal department got involved, but I'd concur with the amazement that Freenode hasn't decided to boot them all on their own.
<Madpilot> http://freenode.net/policy.shtml
<Madpilot> specifically, http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#offtopic "These channels should not be used as platforms for flaming and trolling."
<Madpilot> further, "You may not register such a channel on freenode without accepting these policies."
<Madpilot> and in another section, further down, "We expect all members of the community to treat other community members with respect and reserve the right to terminate anyones access to our services should they be found to be in breach of policy. "
<Madpilot> So, yeah.
<Madpilot> Dear Freenode, please follow your own policies and do the obvious.
<bazhang> codereaper, hi
<bazhang> nothing via bansearch that I can see
<bazhang> CptUnderpants, hello
<CptUnderpants> hi
<CptUnderpants> sorrt
<CptUnderpants> sorry
<bazhang> np
<CptUnderpants> do you handel techianl issues
<bazhang> #ubuntu for that. this is for channel issues
<CptUnderpants> sorry bout this
<bazhang> no worries
<rww> Madpilot: 7% of lines in #ubuntu-offtopic are AtomicSpark O_O
<Madpilot> rww, over what time period?
<rww> since Jan 1st
<Madpilot> Lord Dog
<Madpilot> dude's going to get RSI just from -offtopic
<rww> ( http://rww.name/pisg/ubuntu-offtopic-lines.html )
<rww> nah. He's been like this on and off for years. He'll get bored eventually and be quieter for a few months :\
<Madpilot> 65,000 words for AtomicSpark, and the next highest wordcount was 39,000? am I reading that Big Numbers section right?
<rww> yes
<rww> I note that he also has almost twice as many lines as the second highest person
<tonyyarusso> yeah..........
<rww> which... I would care more if he spent the whole time talking about flashlights.
 * Madpilot notes that certain ops are kind of in those proverbial glass houses when it comes to odd stats in -offtopic... :)
<rww> I ran the numbers. If I don't talk in -ot until around May, I'll be out of the top 25 :<
<Madpilot> best of luck with that
<Madpilot> of course, it's your stats app. "tweaks" could be applied...
<tonyyarusso> If we assume that AtomicSpark spends 8 hours sleeping, eating, and otherwise indisposed, he has spoken a line in -ot every 5 waking minutes of the year so far.
<rww> Madpilot: that would be unethical :(
<Madpilot> we could mute you until May sometime, then :)
<rww> Madpilot: I did consider that, yes ;)
<Madpilot> actually, would +q stick to an op? +b doesn't, afaik
<rww> +q and +b don't stick if you're currently opped in the channel, and +b can be defeated with /msg chanserv invite
<rww> but if I were addicted enough to need +q'ing, I'd just remove the +q :P
<Madpilot> well, yes. hmm.
<rww> also, if talking too much in a channel is bad, +qing me in here would seem to be smarter >.> <.< >.<
<Madpilot> TZ is GMT/Zulu on your stats page, I take it?
<rww> yes
<Madpilot> rww, your #ubuntu stats page is trying to claim there isn't a /topic there...
<rww> Madpilot: the topic hasn't been set since before Jan 1st.
<rww> was last set in December
<Madpilot> ah, so.
<Madpilot> your stats scraper only notices topics when they change, then
<rww> yup
<Madpilot> I see a few of our trolls get their 15 seconds of fame... mostly in the "potty mouth" category...
<elky> I clearly don't talk enough rubbish.
<elky> The damned bot has more lines than me!
<tonyyarusso> elky: indeed - you should rubbish mre.
<tonyyarusso> *more
<rww> ubottu: tell AtomicSpark about enter
<tonyyarusso> ubottu: tell AtomicSpark about getting a hobby
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, the trouble is he thinks he has one...
<rww> the hobby is us :(
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, tensorpudding said: ubottu random is truly random and not biased towards ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Niglop appears to be abusive - 4)
<bazhang> sniffle seems less than helpful
<bazhang> cdbs, you may be confusing apt with aptitude
<cdbs> bazhang: I am not
<cdbs> bazhang: check out the man page, please
<bazhang> he's on 8.04
<bazhang> no need
<cdbs> bazhang: I hope I was clear
<cdbs> bazhang: the manpage clearly states the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get install
<bazhang> nope
<cdbs> bazhang: Look at it PLEASE!
<bazhang> 8.04 does not have that version
<cdbs> bazhang: he's using 10.04, not 8.04
<cdbs> okay, I g2g, bye
<bazhang> <MrGando> Oh I'm wrong I'm in 8.04 server
<bazhang> <MrGando> Any ideas about how can I get apt-get 0.8.1 running
<bazhang>  info apt hardy
<bazhang> <ubottu> apt (source: apt): Advanced front-end for dpkg. In component main, is important. Version 0.7.9ubuntu17.2 (hardy), package size 1612 kB, installed size 5200 kB
<bazhang> ikonia, actually most torrent client support magnet links such as transmission
<ikonia> really, documetnation must be old, does ktorrent support it ?
<bazhang> not sure, not used it in ages
<ikonia> it does from ktorrent 4
<bazhang> http://ktorrent.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ#Does_KTorrent_support_magnet_links.3F yep since 4.0
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu UBXUER use of bad language and a real name of "Fucking Jew Face"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> is it wrong to wonder what laptop he was going to toss?
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-27
<kkathman> Greetings folks - I wonder if I could get some help with my renewal?  I received an email saying that my status would end on Sunday, but the link to renewal sends me to a page that  simply says "Not allowed here"
<kkathman> I think the problem could be that I have more than one login?
<popey> kkathman: renewal to what?
<kkathman> popey:  my ops status in kubuntu-offtopic
<kkathman> Looks to be a standard launchpad kind of renewal, except it takes me to a page I can't access
<Flannel> kkathman: Which page does it take you to?
<kkathman> Flannel:  you want the URL?
<Flannel> kkathman: Aye
<kkathman> it sends me to:  https://launchpad.net/~kkathman/+expiringmembership/irc-kubuntu-offtopic-ops
<kkathman> Then it simply says "Not Allowed Here"
<Flannel> Hmm, well, that's the page it should send you to.  If you just go to launchpad.net are you logged in with your -verizon account? or just kkathman?
<kkathman> it says in the upper right kkathman-verizon
<Pici> Why would you need two launchpad accounts?
<Flannel> Alright, try logging out and logging back in with just plain kkathman, then go to the URL it gave you
<kkathman> which is weird, because I can login with kkathman@verizon.net and my password just fine
<kkathman> Flannel...ok...will do
<Flannel> kkathman: It sounds like you were trying to go to "kkathman"s page, with kkathman-verizon, which obviously, you're not allowed to do.
<kkathman> well, it gives me an error- Invalid email
<Flannel> I would think LP should say "You're not kkathman! please log in!" instead of just "not allowed", but such is the nature of launchpad.
<Flannel> kkathman: You'll want to solve that then :)
<Flannel> looks like the email for that account is at entdyn.com
<kkathman> OH?
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> one sec then
<Flannel> kkathman: You're the one with two accounts, you tell me :)
<kkathman> Flannel:   That did it...many thanks :)
<kkathman> One is much older than the other, and I think when they went to launchpad, it brounght that oldest one over, and I probably thought I needed to create a new one
<ubottu> Alysia called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1469 users, 15 overflows, 1484 limit))
<marienz> that was a little abrupt, but I've been chasing after a wave of silly proxies
<marienz> I'm fairly certain this was one of them
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1469 users, 16 overflows, 1485 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1471 users, 17 overflows, 1487 limit))
<IdleOne> klines expire do they not?
<marienz> yes
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> thank you marienz
<marienz> repeating what I said here right before you joined:
<marienz> <+marienz> that was a little abrupt, but I've been chasing after a wave of silly proxies
<marienz> <+marienz> I'm fairly certain this was one of them
<marienz> that was referring to Alysia, but given the timing that other bunch was probably controlled by the same person
<IdleOne> marienz: I was not questioning the kline itself
<IdleOne> just wanted to let you know that
<IdleOne> so anyway the ban I set on that same host. Will avoid the join/part flooding when the kline expires
<marienz> bah, too many hilights going off
<marienz> yep
<jrib> marienz: k-lines expire automatically?  After how much time?
<marienz> depends on the kline
<marienz> (and some don't, but most do)
<jrib> marienz: I see, thanks
<ubottu> SWFqXnHVW called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> epEmZ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> RVOVcNMFl called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<rww> !attitude > manster_
 * marienz sighs, noisy evening
<ubottu> Nina called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jrib> that one was registered :/
<marienz> which one?
<ubottu> Carmen called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<rww> I was wondering. They showed up as unidentifed to me, but I guess they were registered on another nick, since they got through the +r.
<ubottu> Tania called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> No.
<Pici> They answered the question properly in -unregged
<rww> ffs
<jrib> ah...
<jrib> interesting
<marienz> call me triggerhappy, but I'm just going to sit there and kline things fitting the pattern
<marienz> some will still get through as I have to be a bit cautious for obvious reasons
<marienz> and yes, there's a human behind the wheel of these, afaict, so it's going to get past that check in #-unregged
<Pici> bleh
<rww> I just switched the question set over, so we'll see.
<marienz> this isn't hitting just you, btw, a larger number of what I'm assuming is the same bots hit a few wikipedia channels
<marienz> (and one or two were in #freenode earlier)
 * Pici doesn't feel special anymore
<Pici> :P
<IdleOne> marienz: I didn't know staff needed our approval for these types of things
 * marienz blinks
<marienz> if you think you need my approval for anything I must've worded something poorly
 * IdleOne feels a little special
<marienz> err, I read that backwards
<marienz> can you clarify? :)
<rww> nobody needs IdleOne's approval :(
<marienz> in my defence: it's 3AM and I was planning to be asleep by now
<IdleOne> you did read it backwards
<IdleOne> rww: thanks for taking that special feeling I had for all of 15 seconds away
<rww> yw
<rww> marienz: Is it still going on in other channels?
<marienz> it seems to have quieted down for the moment
<marienz> I have reason to believe there's a few stragglers though
<marienz> jrib: as for your earlier question about kline expiration: they frequently last a multiple of 1 day
<bazhang> <thefeds> Join #Nationalsozialist now!   <--thought he was banned
<ubottu> xrdodrx called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> why is that even continuing?
<Jordan_U> I don't know. I hope it will naturally end / move soon though.
<bazhang> perhaps a mute -t600 would do
<rww> and there it goes.
<bazhang> heh. putting ass* as a highlight gets a lot of assume
<Jordan_U> And MariaKeys' actual support question was an interesting one :(
<rww> tonyyarusso: furthermore, stalker.pl comes up with "usbboot, ubufind, ubusammyn150, ubuwifi, uburediculous, ubuquake, ubufool"
<rww> it's that ubu* person on va.comcast.net that pops up every so often ;)
<tonyyarusso> ubuwifi's the only one I've seen before.
<rww> they irritated me a month or two ago about something, so I keep an eye on them >.>
<rww> grep -R psyBNC2 irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu is... interesting.
<rww> DaGeek247 is now in PM complaining that I devoiced him because he likes his name being at the top of the userlist :|
<tonyyarusso> lol
<Flannel> rww: suggest he change his nick to aaaaaGeek247
 * Flannel is amazed people even use userlists.
<rww> done, though I think it sorts symbols first anyway ;P
<Flannel> I can see it now, SOH SOH SOH SOH Geek247
<rww> LOL, he did it.
<rww> chocolaate-maan just CTCPed #ubuntu-women with that link, so they're now banforwarded over here from #ubuntu so I can see if I can get an explanation out of them if they rejoin #ubuntu.
 * rww watches maco get highlights in -ot
<maco> hi rww
<maco> yup yup
<rww> chocolaate-maan: Hello. Would you like to explain why you're wandering through #ubuntu* channels spamming a link to a sketchy looking URL?
<rww> Actually, correction. Change "#ubuntu* channels" to a large number of freenode channels, if Google is anything to go by.
<rww> elky: would you kindly remove chocolaate-maan from the channel?
<rww> ta
<Amaranth> rww: Yeah, he hit #compiz-dev too, oddly
<Amaranth> Should probably contact staff
 * rww lurks in #freenode, waiting for a staffer to speak
<Jordan_U> Amaranth: Is compiz-dev logged publicly?
<Amaranth> Jordan_U: I don't think so
<Jordan_U> My guess is that this is just a way to get that link to show up in search results.
<rww> that was my thought too
<rww> but -women isn't either.
<rww> ah, #freenode's been discussing it already. Including pasting the link. Because they're doing it wrong :|
<Flannel> Why does everyone feel like spamming the guy with factoids
<rww> oh fun, threatening to ban-evade
<rww> and, because bot abuse is #ubuntu's favorite hobby.
<rww> This bro-silliness was slightly amusing in an ironic way for about five minutes :|
<elky> Oh yay, defocus has spilled in to -ot again?
<rww> elky: PerfM? yeah, happened a couple of days ago.
<elky> She got de-voiced in defocus a few days ago, I guess someone invited her over here :(
<rww> I find -ot's repeated inability to grasp that politeness is a good thing amusing.
<elky> You're mixing up your vocabulary again.
<rww> oops, I said "amusing" when I meant "annoying" again. I should stop that.
 * rww facepalms
<bazhang> troll in -ot
<Tm_T> you mean Lando Calrissian -lookalike
<bazhang> yeppers
<Tm_T> bah, didn't go as expected
<bazhang> he's quoting blazing saddles, an american comedy
<Tm_T> sorry, but I'm not in the mood
<bazhang> hes bad news all around
<Tm_T> also, food ->
<Daviey> !regression-alert <-- I thought that was supposed to have a factoid.  :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Daviey> !regression-alert
<ubottu> cjwatson, jdong, pitti, slangasek, ScottK, mdz, kees, ttx, marjo, seb128: reporting regression in a stable release update; investigate severity, start an incident report, perhaps have the package blacklisted from the archive
<Daviey> ahhh!
<bazhang> !recursion
<bazhang> !recursion-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> see: !recursion
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, raido said: !root is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Enabling%20the%20root%20account
<raido> Ubnutu IRC mods, please take a look at the following discussion: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/147061
<raido> I wold like to propose a change to the text that ubottu supplies when an inquiry is made regarding root access
<raido> Perhaps we can limit the response to supplying the following link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Enabling%20the%20root%20account
<raido> !root is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Enabling%20the%20root%20account
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, raido said: !root is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Enabling%20the%20root%20account
<LjL> how about no
<LjL> of course everybody is free to do however they please
<LjL> but that doesn't mean we're going to support that in the channel
<LjL> or spoonfed how to do it
<LjL> for that matter, that very RootSudo page has in the past had edit wars on whether to include the "sudo passwd" instructions or not
<raido> LjL: I dont see how it compels anyone to provide support
<IdleOne> it doesn't compel anyone to provide support but it gives the false impression to the user that if they follow that link then #ubuntu will support it.
<IdleOne> use sudo -i if you really need extended root privs
<LjL> not to mention that the *current* !root factoid is meant to provide information on how to do thing the right way, i.e. by using 'sudo'
<LjL> which is why it links to the whole sudo page
<LjL> instead, you want to link only to the specific instructions for enabling root? why?
<raido> LjL: Whit I think is right is that if a user wants to enable root they should not be turned away, advice on sudu is great but the user should be free to use root if he wishes and why should we not show them how to do so?
<LjL> but we do.
<LjL> we already link to that page.
<LjL> that page has a section on enabling root.
<LjL> ergo, we show them how to enable root.
<LjL> if they can't scroll down, then they won't find out how to enable root - too bad.
<raido> LjL: the link is not the issue, its the statement by ubottu "We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it" that is my concern
<IdleOne> raido: Think of it this way, you buy a car and want to install some Turbo booster thingy to increase engine performance. The manufacturer doesn't tell you that you can't but they do tell you that if you do the guarantee will be voided and they will not repair any damages to the engine if you make such changes.
<raido> IdleOne: thats acceptable but current ubottu response differs from your argument
<IdleOne> You can enable root, but #ubuntu will not help you repair it when you break stuff.
<LjL> and i don't see why it should do that googling for you
<LjL> of course #ubuntu usually doesn't tell you to google
<raido> IdleOne: #Ubuntu isnt "required" to help with anything are they?
<LjL> but if you're trying to hit yourself on the foot, then help yourself. that's what i think
<IdleOne> correct
<raido> LjL: Its about the users freedom. Hit self in foot once, one wont likely do it again. Thi is the precess of learning
<LjL> the freedom argument is nonsense. the user is "free" to do whatever they want *with Ubuntu*
<LjL> they're just not free to do whatever they want *with the channel*
<IdleOne> raido: the support provided in #ubuntu is entirely voluntary but we do have rules and guidelines. You want to go and hit yourself in the foot, go ahead but we don't have to watch you do it or tell you how to do it.
<raido> LjL: yes, so lets not have ubottu implu otherwise
<raido> imply
<IdleOne> I see nothing wrong with the factoid as is. I believe telling people we don't support it and not to ask how to do it is completely reasonable.
<LjL> so ubottu doesn't even has to *say* it for you to feel bad about it, but merely *imply* it in your opinion?
<LjL> seems a bit too much to me
<raido> IdleOne: I agree, but do you not see something offensive in the ubbotu response?
<LjL> no
<IdleOne> no I don't
<LjL> the ubottu response is a Matrix citation
<LjL> it's supposed to be *fun*
<LjL> perhaps some people should aquire a sense of humor
<IdleOne> I see it as a clear WARNING.
<raido> We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it
<LjL> that's not !root, that's !noroot
<raido> seems a bit more like bug off
<IdleOne> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<LjL> and it never says or implies that you cannot set root on your machine
<LjL> it's just about the *channel*
<IdleOne> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<LjL> and !noroot was created because people would start endless arguments about it in #ubuntu and go offtopic
<LjL> so that factoid was made to make these arguments stop
<LjL> !no noroot is <reply> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjL said: !no noroot is <reply> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<LjL> there, if it's changed it doesn't imply anything anymore, states it clearly
<IdleOne> !no noroot is <reply> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> done
<IdleOne> everybody happy ? :)
<raido> Well, I understand the argument you make from the IRC op/mod perspective, Im suree you have debates it much. I just feel that the ubottu response is contrary to the liberation that free software affords its users, and I wish it didnt do that.
<IdleOne> raido: the factoid the way it was before I just changed it did not say you couldn't set a root pass. All it said is we don't support it.
<IdleOne> the WE being #ubuntu and all it's users who are expected to follow channel guidelines
<tsimpson> you are free to do as you wish with your system, and our support people are free not to offer assistance when people do things they explicitly advise against
<raido> Its better. And thank you for discussing it with me.
<tsimpson> everyone has the freeness :)
<IdleOne> raido: thank you and welcome
<raido> Just curious, would a mod kick a user for giving such instructions in the #ubuntu on enabling root?
<IdleOne> we would ask that they take the discussion elsewhere
<raido> ok
<IdleOne> but
<IdleOne> if you don't move it elsewhere you might get removed
<raido> fair enough
<IdleOne> raido: also on irc mods are called ops
<IdleOne> just saying :)
<raido> tsimpson: yes, and thats what im hoping for, you know, new users will screw up their machines with things like root or otherwise, because they are newbies, but because they are newbies they also dont understand the full implication of free software use and the community at large needs to remember that and educate the new user on their new found freedoms.
<raido> IdleOne: gotcha
<ikonia> raido: people are being educated by being told not to use root
<ikonia> using sudo is the correct ubuntu supported security model
<ikonia> people are being helped by being told not to bypass it
<raido> ikonia: yep, and thats a fine, its a design decision i dont disagree with
<ikonia> great, so there we go, no problems
<raido> cheers everyone
<IdleOne> raido: Please don't sit idle in this channel.
<IdleOne> I feel like such an hypocrite every time I ask someone not to idle in here
 * IdleOne changes nick to NotIdleJustIdleOne
<bazhang> I was going to say give him enough rope, but he's already gone
<ikonia> the ubottu pm reminder system seems to be bugging recently, it's sending two reminders at a time for each reminder
<jussi> ikonia: could you PM me with what you are getting?
<ikonia> jussi: the normal reminder to follow up on a ban, but repeated twice
<ikonia> nothing fancy,
<jussi> ikonia: I suspect you are getting one for the remove and one for the ban?
<ikonia> I've not removed the ban
<ikonia> (I'll double check though)
<jussi> ikonia: no, remove as in kick
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> jussi: don't think so as the ban id is the same
<ikonia> I'd expect it to be two different ID's if it was for a kick and a ban
<jussi> yes, it should
<IdleOne> is one a /notice and the other a /query?
<ikonia> doesn't apper to be, just 2 pm's from ubottu straight after each othger
<jussi> Ubottu shouldnt be noticing you (at least not currently)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> jussi: what!?
<jussi> yeah, I know ubottu, now shush
 * IdleOne doesn't want notices from bot
<jussi> IdleOne: hehe, thats a bit ambiguous...
 * IdleOne pets ubottu 
<IdleOne> love you bot but don't notice me
<jussi> ikonia: anyway, if you could give me the paste, then I can look up the nmber in th log (maybe, cant remeber what the log spits out at this second)
<IdleOne> I have made a discovery about ubottu, less bans one sets is equal to less messages received from ubottu
<ikonia> jussi: it's waiting for you
<jussi> IdleOne: wow, you are smart today :P
<jussi> !cookie | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<IdleOne> jussi: I took my meds :P
<jussi> meh
<jussi> slowbot today
<jussi> Just a reminder, Ubuntu IRCC meeting in ~30 mins :=) (unless I screwed up my times)
<tsimpson> ~22
<jussi> lol
<AlanBell> hi all, anyone had trouble with CourageTheCoward in the last week or so
<IdleOne> AlanBell: let me check the ban tracker
<ikonia> there was talk about this today I believe,
<ikonia> my last log says I'm wrong though, so ignore that
<IdleOne> AlanBell: I don't see anything in BT for that nick
<AlanBell> ok, thanks
<bazhang> thats nerml?
<IdleOne> AlanBell: ^^
<AlanBell> bazhang: not sure, he has rather a lot of nicks
<bazhang> AlanBell, seems to be. bolt, nerml, catdog, etc
<AlanBell> bazhang: yeah that is a garfield character
<bazhang> AlanBell, one of his many, yes
<bazhang> only odie has been spared
<AlanBell> has nerml been +b or +q in the last month?
<IdleOne> his current ip has nothing in BT
<IdleOne> that I can see
<bazhang> not in the last week. not sure about month
<ikonia> bazhang: I believe arline has not been used
<Picipod> Who is being discussed?
<IdleOne> Pici: AlanBell> hi all, anyone had trouble with CourageTheCoward in the last week or so
<ikonia> bolt/many_names
<bazhang> Picipod, bolt of garfield fame
<ikonia> jim davis, etc
<Picipod> Ah. Doesn't ring a bell for me. But I can't check my logs here
<AlanBell> garzooka/phineas/ferb etc
<ikonia> the list of names is too many to remember
<ikonia> hello raido
<raido> hi
<ikonia> how can we help ?
<raido> Im all ok, thanks.
<IdleOne> raido: we have a no idle policy.
<AlanBell> ok, CourageTheCoward has been unbanned in -uk now
<ikonia> AlanBell: give it a week, +b will be back
<bazhang> perfm in -ot
<rww> bazhang: did they get banned from there since I was last awake?
<bazhang> perfm was pushing it severely rww but not banned afaik
<rww> ah, fun.
<rww> Can someone pastebin -meeting from the start of this hour to about 20 minutes past the hour, please?
<KB1JWQ> Sure, which pastebin?
<KB1JWQ> rww: ^^
<rww> KB1JWQ: Whichever you like. Preferably one that doesn't have 100-character URLs, I'm in the console >.>
<IdleOne> got it, gimme a sec
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573182/
<rww> thanks much
<IdleOne> no problem
<KB1JWQ> http://pastebin.com/jvzrchDp
<KB1JWQ> Doh.
<KB1JWQ> I'm too slow.
<IdleOne> KB1JWQ: :)
<bazhang> heh me too
<KB1JWQ> Had to navigate my log directory from crappy conference wireless.
<KB1JWQ> On the plus side, now we figure out that IdleOne has been falsifying logs. :-D
<bazhang> loads of "highlights" in that one
<IdleOne> KB1JWQ: that isn't funny on any level
<IdleOne> I have no reason to ever fake a log
<KB1JWQ> Apologies, my sense of humor is a bit "off" today.
<bazhang> the channel was like #ubuntu-sailors
<IdleOne> no worries I knew you meant it as a joke but log readers will take that out of context
<KB1JWQ> Ah, I keep forgetting this channel is logged publically.
<IdleOne> indeed
<bazhang> ikonia, you removing all your bans?
<ikonia> pretty much
<bazhang> perhaps we all should
<IdleOne> ikonia: why?
<IdleOne> those bans are really needed
<bazhang> well reban if necessary
<IdleOne> I mean there are probably some that can be removed but there are some that should stick
<rww> IdleOne: then re-add them.
<IdleOne> bazhang: good point
<KB1JWQ> Didn't realize I'd set one that didn't auto-expire, that may be due to my client quitting (almost everything I do is time restricted).
<KB1JWQ> I just pulled it.
<ikonia> I don't believe they are valid any longer so I'm removing them
<niko> ikonia: you doubled or tripled each unban i guess
<ikonia> niko: few entries in BT are duplicate, cut and paste typos,
<IdleOne> !canibeanop > KB1JWQ
<ubottu> KB1JWQ, please see my private message
<rww> lol
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> might as well see what you need to become op
<KB1JWQ> Hah, yeah.
<KB1JWQ> "I CAN HAZ OPS PLZ?"
<IdleOne> that way people don't say staff favors #ubuntu
<niko> !canibeanop > niko
<ubottu> niko, please see my private message
<bazhang> overwork and grumpiness seems prerequisites
<rww> the latter can be fixed by taking a break from the former :)
 * IdleOne takes a break from the latter which in this case is the former
<IdleOne> what!
<rww> one hopes that Pici's stats graphs do /mode #ubuntu b and count, rather than subtracting one for each /mode #ubuntu -b
<ikonia>  /join #ubuntu-bots-devel
<ikonia> oops
<Tm_T> hi genii
<Tm_T> ...and good night everyone
<bazhang> so jungli alabd and gobo are unbanned in #ubuntu
<ikonia> yes
<bazhang> the last was mine
<ikonia> which one ?
<bazhang> perhaps we should just clear them all
<ikonia> sorry, which one did I do which was yours (apologies I was looking at the ones set with my cloak)
<ikonia> I must have missed a line
<bazhang> no worries, I think you have the right idea
<rww> I note that you also removed !*@*trollbot.org, which was mine, but I concur with bazhang.
<ikonia> are you sure, I can put it back, simple mistake so many lines on screeen and a few don't tally up in BT
<ikonia> rww: that's showing up in BT as mine ???
<bazhang> if they are issues in the future we can re-ban
<rww> ikonia: BT# 37293
<ikonia> Hmmm I wonder if that's why it won't show up as unbanned in BT as you've banned it
<rww> ikonia: yours was BT35027, note the difference in number of wildcards.
<bazhang> we dont clear them out frequently enough
<ikonia> rww: thank you
<nhandler> bazhang: That was one of the main reasons I brought up adding eir
<bazhang> I need to remove ass* as a highlight; everyone is saying assume today
<nhandler> bazhang: Or adjust the hilight so it only matches on that exact word (not when it is part of a word)
<bazhang> nhandler, yes, remove the * , good point
<rww> ikonia: could you review your copypastes to make sure they're not actually on lines by themselves and echoing to channel, please?
<ikonia> ok, I think that's them all
<rww> ah, nvm then
<KB1JWQ> Ugh, I can't imagine adding a list of profanity to my hilight list.  It'd drive me nuts. :-)
<KB1JWQ> Too false positive prone.
<bazhang> first time ever for me, today.
<bazhang> in the past was only my nick, and BACON
<rww> The only things on my highlight list are my nick and my firstlast (since I've used it as a nick). Anything else is spammy.
<KB1JWQ> Let's see...
<KB1JWQ> 54 hilights at the moment.
<bazhang> yikes. I've got five
<KB1JWQ> Well some might be useful-- I have a common forkbomb in there, for instance.
<bazhang> well you actually knows things about linux :)
<KB1JWQ> I get a LOT of false positives on die.net as well.
<KB1JWQ> Apparently it's become a rather popular reference site.
<KB1JWQ> I also hilight on ! followed by ops.
<rww> I don
<rww> 't do that, mainly because I'm ops on most of the channels I'm in :\
<Flannel> Excuse me for being completely ignorant, but from what I understand, the features we're looking to gain through the use of eir (customizable nagging and customizable autoremove) seem to be easier to just add to ubottu, instead of the nightmare of merrying/integrating the two for comments/etc.
<tsimpson> Flannel: no, it's not easier to add to ubottu, otherwise I'd have done so
<tsimpson> eventually ubottu will do it, but why not use eir in the meantime
<bazhang> natty has a root terminal item in the accessories list
<Flannel> tsimpson: Because the integration with eir seems like it'd take just as long to do as adding that functionality to ubottu
<rww> bazhang: so have previous devel releases. They clean up the menus later in the cycle than now.
<bazhang> rww, and remove it, do you suppose?
<rww> bazhang: yes, presuming it's not in maverick and lucid either
<tsimpson> Flannel: it's not going to integrate with eir, it'll just notice the commands you give to eir and take comments from that
<Flannel> tsimpson: er....
<Flannel> tsimpson: so, any comments we want in eir need to be done in a channel?
<bazhang> eir is replacing chanserv?
<LjL> eir is ALIVE?
<tsimpson> Flannel: if you want ubottu to automatically pick up the comment you give to eir
<Flannel> tsimpson: Are we going to have a designated "spam channel" for that interface?
<rww> that's suboptimal. Perhaps we need yet another -ops- channel for all these notices and commentings.
<bazhang> #ubuntu
<rww> lol
<tsimpson> why not do it here?
<Flannel> tsimpson: because this is publically logged, comments need not be.
<tsimpson> well we do have our shiny new channel
<LjL> you do already
<LjL> then i guess i won't suggest (again) that you use OMSG/ONOTICE instead ;P
<bazhang> the secret one
<Flannel> so secret, we don't even know the name!
<rww> /msg nickserv listchans ;P
<bazhang> -ops-team
<tsimpson> it was stated publicly in #ubuntu-meeting ;)
 * rww was doing it anyway to find out whether he got added to #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-release-party's access lists, stumbled across it
<tsimpson> you may need to /cs invite #ubuntu-ops-team to get in
<rww> tsimpson: psh, who reads that!
<bazhang> [Mootbot] knows
<rww> (you do need to /cs invite, yes)
<tsimpson> if you op yourself, you can set /mode +I $a:your_nickserv_account
<LjL> it's ironic that the fact this channel is logged has, though it took a while, eventually resulted in more secrecy :P
<bazhang> Mark Twain said something about that
<Flannel> Now I have to figure out what window number that channel is going to have.  grumble.
<rww> perhaps we can remove the no-idle policy and co-ordinate responses to bot attacks in there now ;P
 * rww imagines that will happen sometime before heat death of universe
<bazhang> hah
<LjL> i think bot attacks stuff should still be done in -monitor, that's where the attacks are reported in the first place after all, and some ops might not be interested in those at all in the first place
<bazhang> so commenting in here that a user is causing issues should now be done in the new channel?
<LjL> let me answer that before someone else does: no
<bazhang> good
<LjL> if you want to, but not as a rule, please no
<bazhang> so people with ops in core channels can be in there, ie the exact same makeup of this channel, minus ubuntulo1
<LjL> you have this new channel - good, more choice for ops to decide where to say things, because each person is different about how they feel about saying things :) don't turn it into a "things absolutely must be done here/there and in this/that way" thing, that's my wish
<rww> wiki page isn't a requirement for applying for channel ops any more, is it?
<rww> IRCC meeting says no, OperatorRequirements says yes :\
<LjL> why do you ask
<LjL> do you intend NOT to have a shiny wiki page?
<rww> because I'm about to apply for some channel ops
<LjL> are you CRAZY?
<rww> and yes, I intent to not have a shiny wiki page.
<LjL> STONE HIM
 * rww double-checks meeting log, decides meeting log is right and someone just forgot, edits OperatorRequirements boldly
<LjL> what do you think this is, some free encyclopedia?
<rww> Internal Server Error!
<LjL> teaches you to be bold
 * rww hits refresh, beats wiki.ubuntu.com
 * rww trots off to apply for some channelz
<tsimpson> rww: you know *!*@ubuntu/member/* has access in -meeting?
<niko> but not ubuntu.member.* :)
<tsimpson> not yet, but we plan to fix that
<rww> tsimpson: I did not. Never mind that one then.
<rww> umm, doesn't that give ubuntu/member/* +v rights in here, since #ubuntu-meeting is a core channel?
<rww> or is that just named ops
<LjL> perhaps in a Kafkian world
<LjL> which this one isn't, right?
<tsimpson> rww: just named ops, not masks
<rww> yay
<rww> LjL: I'm sorry, I was under the impression that rules nitpicking was a time-honored tradition and favored activity of some of our ops. I will stop trying to fit in ;P
 * rww wishes nickserv was magical and listchans parsed masks
<LjL> rww: you can try to fit in, but that'll peel much of your skin off. and then i'll come and rub it with chilli pepper. your choice.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Logan_WP said: !forget cairo-dock
<MadHaTTer_777> hello im hoping to get unbanned from the ubuntu room i will behave i cant gurantee i wont use txt type but i8ll try in that room
<highvoltage> e/win 28
<MadHaTTer_777> ?
<MadHaTTer_777> anyone there that would care to look at unbanning mer?
<LjL> please be patient
<MadHaTTer_777> ok
<LjL> i'm not an op in #ubuntu, you will have to wait for someone who is
<LjL> ideally the one who banned you in the first place
<MadHaTTer_777> ok thanks
<MadHaTTer_777> matt you there?
<MadHaTTer_777> not sure who banned me... either ikonia, Tm_T, or LjL
<LjL> certainly not i
<MadHaTTer_777> ok
<MadHaTTer_777> can you look that up for me so i know who i need to talk to??
<popey> @btlogin
<LjL> actually no, i don't have access to that
<popey> seems you were originally kicked frmo #ubuntu for repeatedly being silly with the bot
<MadHaTTer_777> My guess is Ikonia so its going to be a long wait because he told me not to PM him.
<MadHaTTer_777> yeah sounds about right popey
<popey> no, mneptok kicked you originally, not ikonia
<MadHaTTer_777> holy i didnt even remember that name
<popey> then when you came here to dispute / resolve your kick you weren't exactly helpful.
<MadHaTTer_777> yeah its been a while but sounds about right
<popey> 17th feb
<MadHaTTer_777> whats today?
<MadHaTTer_777> really its only been 10 days?
<popey> yes
<popey> I would come back another time, during the USA weekday daytime would probably catch most people
<MadHaTTer_777> ive flown across the country and back and taken what i considered a long break from the computer
<MadHaTTer_777> amazing only 10 days
<MadHaTTer_777> i could have sworn it had been over a month
<popey> hmm
<popey> it seems you've been using various MadHaTTer_XXX names
<MadHaTTer_777> i guess thats what i get for being a computer geek with no sence of time
<MadHaTTer_777> yes
<popey> I missed that
<popey> in which case on Feb 16th the first kick was indeed from ikonia after you were asked to tone down your language
<MadHaTTer_777> something wrong with that?
<MadHaTTer_777> ahh
<popey> well it seems like you're also evading bans
<popey> by changing nickname to avoid the bans already put in place
<MadHaTTer_777> yeah my current chat client has me put in sercondary names and sometimes im chatting on multiple computers with different IPś at random
<MadHaTTer_777> oh i wasnt trying to evade
<popey> Anyway, as I said, come back during daylight USA hours.
<MadHaTTer_777> i have my regular modem one i built a antenna for and my phone they all have different qualities and i change up depending on the weather
<MadHaTTer_777> the names thing sometimes it doesnt log me out properly so i get the name already in use and switch to another number
<MadHaTTer_777> daylight usa hours it is isnt it?
<popey> during the working week I said.
<MadHaTTer_777> ohh ok i kind of was hoping to get this resolved today
<popey> They dont seem to be active right now.
<MadHaTTer_777> ill wait Ikonia usually comes on every day
<MadHaTTer_777> ive spoken to him several times since the ban
<popey> we have a no idle policy here, please come back tomorrow
<MadHaTTer_777> ok
<MadHaTTer_777> how about later instead of tomarrow
<popey> Well, it's 23:08 in the UK where ikonia lives, so yeah, tomorrow, later today, basically in about 10 or more hours
<MadHaTTer_777> yeah it will onluy be midnight here thank you much for your help popey
<popey> np
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-20
<elky> who is good at distracting ryaxnb?
<ubottu> ejv called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Corey> 19:54:16 [freenode] [~erik__(~erik@c-107-5-161-10.hsd1.mi.comcast.net )] sorry someone else told me to do it, what did it do
<Corey> 19:54:41 [freenode] [msg(erik__)] It's an exploit that crashes older systems in some cases.  Randomly doing things that "someone  else told you to do" isn't wise.
<Corey> 19:55:16 [freenode] [~erik__(~erik@c-107-5-161-10.hsd1.mi.comcast.net )] Sorry
<Corey> Idiot.
<Jordan_U> Corey: Did you ask who told them to do this?
<Corey> Jordan_U: No, he quit before I could get to that.
<bazhang> * Lint starts to thijnk irc is useless
<bazhang> he just never quits with the condescension and mockery
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1398 users, 1 overflows, 1399 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1400 users, 1 overflows, 1401 limit))
<ikonia> Hi Lint
<Lint> ?
<bazhang> /boot/grub/linux.mod
<bazhang> that doesn't look like grub2
<ikonia> Lint: Hello there,
<Lint> ikonia, hello
<ikonia> Lint: I've forwarded you from the #ubuntu channel to the #ubuntu-ops channel so I could have a short conversation with you.
<ikonia> Lint: you've been asked on multiple occasions by multiple operators and channel members to stop with the smart/complaining comments.
<ikonia> Lint: yet for some reason you keep ignoring these requests and keep doing them,
<ikonia> Lint: for example
 * ikonia wonders why there is a point to this usless irc channel
<ikonia> that sort of thing
<ikonia> Lint: is there a reason you are ignoring these requests to stop ?
<Lint> ikonia, 1. I didn't said anything about "this" (or any in particular) channel; 2. what exactly did I ignored?
<ikonia> Lint: so you're not aware of multiple people telling you to stop making these sort of comments?
<ikonia> Lint: is that what you are saying ?
<Lint> if there valid offtopic warnings, I obey them
<ikonia> Lint: I'll ask again
<ikonia> Lint: are you aware that mulitple people and operators have asked you to stop making these sorts of comments in the #ubuntu IRC channel ?
<Lint> could I have an example?
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> Lint: yesterday in #ubuntu you did this
<ikonia> * Lint starts to thijnk irc is useless
 * ikonia starts to thijnk irc is useless
<ikonia> in that manner
<ikonia> Lint: you have been asked by multiple people to stop that sort of thing
<ikonia> is there a reason you keep ignoring these requests ?
<Lint> I know what I said, I would like an example of 'multiple people to stop that sort of thing'. There's no 'reason' as I don't ignore anything.
<ikonia> Lint: you want me to go through the logs and find example of people telling you to stop
<ikonia> Lint: is that what you are asking me - seriously after so many people have told you to stop
<Lint> if they would ask me to stop in unambigous way, I would stop.
<ikonia> they couldn't have asked more clear
<Lint> if /em is prohibited feature, please make it clear from the topic
<ikonia> no - I don't need to make it clear in the topic
<AlanBell> Lint: I think we would like you to be a bit more positive when helping people in the channel
<ikonia> you've been given the guidelines many times
<LjL> Lint: it's not prohibited, what is not allowed is making offtopic comments in #Ubuntu
<Lint> ok, I will not use emotes.
<ikonia> that's not what was said
<LjL> Lint: also do you find it acceptable to ask whether a user problem is "mental" when they ask for help?
<LjL> i know i don't.
<Lint> I was wrong here and sorry about that
<Lint> *there
<LjL> well, there is a simple way to check whether what you're going to say in #ubuntu is appropriate - is it an Ubuntu technical support question or answer? if not, it generally doesn't belong there. of course sometimes one more or less has to stray from the topic, but the feeling here is that you do it when it's not really necessary
<Lint> ok I will be more considerate while speaking
<LjL> Lint: you're free to rejoin #ubuntu
<h00k> !away > rymate1234|mc
<h00k> !away > iqpi|off
<PerfM> Brilliant
<PerfM> So can I like get unbanned from all those other channels?
<PerfM> Since it's like Febuary and I did my time.
<LjL> PerfM, bans don't expire. it depends on what sort of history is being them. based on the amount of bans you have, i'm personally not inclined to unban you.
<PerfM> LjL, I'm a changed person
<PerfM> Everyone deserves a second chance
<PerfM> or in my case...a 10th chance?
<PerfM> C'mon. I'll be good this time, I have no intention of causing trouble.
<LjL> you answered yourself, it's not a second chance, it's some kind of nth chance. we don't have infinite time to monitor you, ban you again, unban you, monitor you again, etc... at least, i don't.
<PerfM> That's no fun.
<pangolin> I came in late but may i ask why you want access to #ubuntu?
<PerfM> pangolin, that is a very good question.
<pangolin> Did you have an answer for it? :)
<PerfM> Of course!
<pangolin> Please, do tell.
<pangolin> guess not.
<PerfM> Because, I want to learn more about the ubuntu community
<AlanBell> what country are you in PerfM, perhaps we can direct you to your local team channel
<PerfM> Kenya
<PerfM> Africa
<pangolin> Now you're just wasting our time, again.
<PerfM> pangolin, how?
<pangolin> I don't believe you are in Kenya
<PerfM> pangolin, that's your problem, not mine. If there was some way for me to prove it to you, I would.
<AlanBell> we don't have a loco team in Kenya, but there are a number of other teams in Africa
<pangolin> anyway, I agree with LjL. I don't have time to monitor your behaviour in #ubuntu 24/7
<PerfM> I don't except anyone to do that. I don't need a babysitter despite what you all think.
<PerfM> I just thought I would give it one more shot, to see if anyone here changed, but I have my answer.
<PerfM> Sorry for "wasting" your time
<PerfM> Can I at least be unbanned from -offtopic?
<pangolin> thinking...
<h00k> PerfM: given your admittance in having an nth chance to behave, I don't have the time to monitor to see if you're going to continue your behavior in there
<PerfM> Doesn't anyone believe in trust in this channel?
<pangolin> PerfM: we do
<pangolin> We also believe in track records
<PerfM> h00k, I don't want you to monitor me, I'm going to be on my very best behavior. Trust me.
<h00k> PerfM: I cannot do that, I'm sorry.
<PerfM> Why would I go through all this trouble, asking continously to just mess it up?
<pangolin> because you have done it in the past
<h00k> PerfM: I have zero indication that there'd be any difference.
<PerfM> pangolin, I also use to get a constant quite in #freenode but's it literally been months since my last one
<PerfM> and besides, -offtopic is suppose to be offtopic
<PerfM> so the worst I could do is name callings, and I'm not even a fan of that
<pangolin> off topic still has rules
<PerfM> pangolin, and I will follow them.
<h00k> It still has !guidelines, which it has been clear you are unable to follow. I am not unbanning you.
<h00k> PerfM: perhaps come back in a week, and we'll consider it.
<h00k> PerfM: until then, please /part the channel
<pangolin> PerfM: since no one else has piped in. I think the decision has been made.
<pangolin> Wish it could be diffrent.
<PerfM> pangolin, I expected you to pipe in. Such a heart breaker.
<PerfM> :(
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-21
<HiDeHo> Hi all i have a long outstanding ban from the main channel. i am not sure of the finer details, but i believe its something i have moved on from and gotten over. i used to be a loose unit in irc adn raved on like a freak. I woudl liek to be let back into this channel from time to tiem when i am using ubuntu. to chat generally about it. no other os even related ones like mint or debian descusion at all.
<pangolin> Give me a minute to look up the ban, but just so you know #ubuntu is not a "chat" channel it is for support.
<pangolin> if you want to just chat about ubuntu there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<pangolin> HiDeHo: seems the last time you got banned was because of poor attitude and name calling of other users who tried to correct you when you gave wrong/bad advice. Does this sound like what you remember?
<HiDeHo> it might have been back then i used to spend hourd up late on my computer liek till 3am so might have done that when over tired then. my fault for being on my comoputer that time i guess. its up to you and other ops if you want to give ma another chance but i understand if you dont
<HiDeHo> * hours up late
<pangolin> I am willing to remove the ban but before I do I want to make sure you understand that sort of behaviour is unacceptable in any ubuntu channels
<pangolin> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pangolin> please have a look at the guidelines and let me know if you understand and are willing to follow them
<HiDeHo> from my observing, you run a tight channel and one step over the line kick, ban out of there.  i understand why you need to be like that.
<pangolin> I also need you to understand and acknowledge that #ubuntu is not for general chat of any kind, even ubuntu related. The channel is for support only.
<HiDeHo> pangolin: is there an oftiic channel you recomend for ubuntu users
<pangolin> #ubuntu-offtopic
<HiDeHo> sometimes there is a handy need for general chat between users
<HiDeHo> ok thats good. a slight reminder to move there every now and then is good thanks
<HiDeHo> sometimes without meaning to general chat happens
<pangolin> well, that is the thing. I don't want to have to remind you to chat in the off topic channel.
<pangolin> #ubuntu is for support. that is why we have #ubuntu-offtopic.
<pangolin> So, if you agree to follow the chanel guidelines I will be happy to remove the ban and let you join #ubuntu to get and give ubuntu support.
<pangolin> channel*
<pangolin> HiDeHo: you still here?
<Jordan_U> Any idea why we've had a recent upsurge in people trying !list in #ubuntu?
<pangolin> possibly the fact that megaupload was shut down
<ubottu> urfr332gO called the ops in #ubuntu (newcmury)
<Silverlion> HiDeHo: hey there
<HiDeHo> hi i have read the rules in I've Been Redeemed as requested by pangolin earlier. I understand that i need to watch how i act I will read them from time to time to remind me.
<HiDeHo> Silverlion: i asume you are one of the many ops
<Silverlion> HiDeHo: i am one of the ops, yes
<HiDeHo> ok well i agree to the guidlines ok
<pangolin> HiDeHo: Please be aware that if we are forced to ban you again it will take a lot longer before we unban you.
<HiDeHo> no spamming, no cross posting, no dont use public away messages
<Silverlion> HiDeHo: as i havent been present pangolin will take over
<HiDeHo> what are public awauy messages
<HiDeHo> i want ot know what that is so i dont break it when in #ubuntu
<pangolin> scripts that announce you are away in the channel
<HiDeHo> pangolin: i understand its been more than 6th month from what i recall since i ws baned anyway
<HiDeHo> such as
<pangolin> ok, I removed the ban. Please rejoin #ubuntu and welcome back.
<HiDeHo-away> you mean like that or
<pangolin> that too
<pangolin> try to avoid changing your nick often when in #ubuntu
<HiDeHo-afk> i woudl not term tha as bad but if you do i will respect
<pangolin> thank you.
<HiDeHo-afk> ok what are public away messags you make it sound like its more
<pangolin> scripts that annouce you are away...
 * pangolin is away blah blah blah
<HiDeHo> thanks pangolin i will come in when i need assistance
<pangolin> things like that.
<HiDeHo> i dont understand what scripts you mean
<pangolin> then don't worry bout it :)
<pangolin> if you don't know you aren't using any
<HiDeHo> well some peopel have there irc client such as xchat wet with an away message
<HiDeHo> * xchat set
<HiDeHo> maybe i am withoug knowing the terms
<Jordan_U> HiDeHo: Using "/away Back in a few minutes" or similar should not cause any visible message in any channels in most clients by default. As long as it doesn't spam the channel in some way, it's fine.
<HiDeHo> ok well i always appreciate a contact first pm email etc to explain things to me so i know whats up before bans etc
<HiDeHo> i dotn get it when i use /awau be back soon it shows to others in a channel for me
<bazhang> email?
<HiDeHo> ops have accesss
<bazhang> no we dont
<Jordan_U> We are not Freenode staff (and I'm not sure if even most of them have access to email addresses that are hidden).
<pangolin> I think freenode staff do but I am not sure about that
<Jordan_U> Well, some of the Ubuntu ops are Freenode staff, but most aren't, and I certainly am not :)
<bazhang> it's moot, knowing the channel guidelines is enough.
<Jordan_U> HiDeHo: For minor things, and when dealing with users that don't have a history of causing problems, we do give warnings before a removal or ban. We will use reasonable discression though, and some things will get you banned without warning. If you follow the channel guidelines you should be fine.
<pangolin> HiDeHo: if there is nothing else please part this channel.
<HiDeHo> ok
<HiDeHo> thanks
<Silverlion> ldunn ;) hi there
<ldunn> hullo
<LjL> ikonia: tbh i don't see how telling someone how to reset their router in one line is detrimental to the channel...
<ikonia> it's not
<ikonia> but it's also nothing to do with ubuntu, do one, you have to then (well, set a standard) that you do others
<LjL> ikonia: i would like to see a little bit more flexibility around here. you're very strict about things, to the point that you tell users who simply ask for a channel that we're not a phone directory... (about that, maybe you forget that #ubuntu is joined by default by Ubuntu clients, and how are people supposed to know better). in the same vein, i don't see how giving a single support answer to a router question can be worse than telling someone where a
<LjL> channel is, or reminding them of the rules, all of which are technically offtopic.
<ikonia> LjL: to be honest, yes I do
<ikonia> if you join a channel and start saying "where is the channel to talk about the hurd"
<ikonia> what's the point ?
<ikonia> we are not here to be a channel re-direction service
<ikonia> the whole point of the channel is ubuntu support, I don't believe we should be helping people hack their router (or reset their password) helping users find random channels that are nothing to do with the project
<ikonia> that's what #freenode is for, #defocus channels like that
<LjL> ikonia: then tell the developers to make the IRC clients stop joining #ubuntu by default.
<ikonia> may as well make the channel Ubuntus channel for generic help and IRC guidence
<ikonia> LjL: an interesting suggestion with pros/cons
<LjL> in my opinion you just end up getting decent helpers frustrated by shouting at them that they can't do this and can't do that.
<ikonia> there is just a guy asking "how do I hack my router"
<ikonia> there is no decent helper helping
<ikonia> I see what you are saying, but then lets drop the topic and just have it as Ubuntus generic help channel
<ikonia> as you can't help one guy crack his router, and then say to another guy "no sorry, no here"
<LjL> ikonia: feel free to tell the guy asking "how do I hack my router" that it's not appropriate here, but there *was* someone decently and helpfully telling him how he could reset his password, and you told them off.
<ikonia> LjL: because that said guy constantly offers non-ubuntu help (hence why said I've asked you before)
<LjL> seriously, i often give short offtopic suggestions usually followed with a "but the right channel for that would be ##whatever"
<ikonia> that user is welcome to pm him and help him after I made it clear it wasn't in the channel
<LjL> i'm not going to stop doing that
<ikonia> I don't expect you to do that
<ikonia> pointing someone in the right direction is different to "let me walk you through it"
<ikonia> !wtf > Pharaoh
<Silverlion> ikonia: ???
<ikonia> I'm asking ubottu to send a private message to the user Pharaoh
<Silverlion> !wtf > Silverlion
<ubottu> Silverlion, please see my private message
<Silverlion> ah ok, got it ^^
<bazhang> <subthalamus> NyLes: have u ever compiled nv drivers?
<bazhang> does that seem prudent?
<Silverlion> bazhang: what does prudent mean?
<bazhang> wise/ a good choice etc
<Silverlion> bazhang: i have read the logs of ubuntu. honestly i would have asked the same question to know how much NyLes knows about the topic
<bazhang> exactly Silverlion , he's a very new user
<Silverlion> bazhang: which is totally ok for me
<Silverlion> i do ask the persons such questions myself to know how simple i have to explain things
<bazhang> from Austria.  heh
<bazhang> odd the -meta has not marked a question for a good long while now
<bazhang> LjL, is that predicated on there being a ? in the question?
<LjL> bazhang: no, the ? is not necessary
<LjL> it helps though
<bazhang> ok
<LjL> bazhang: but remember it doesn't show questions that were answered within 3 minutes
<AlanBell> does answered mean someone spoke to the questioner by name?
<LjL> AlanBell: yes, unless the answer is detected to be another question
<AlanBell> clever
<LjL> if you want ALL THE QUESTIONS, they can be seen in #metabot
<ikonia> LjL: did you write this from scratch ?
<LjL> ikonia: yes, but i used "ifile", a bayesian classifier, to do the actual work
<bazhang> sidney_ claims not to have a sources.list
<ikonia> he is telling lies or has deleted it
<bazhang> no response to asking what version returns
<ikonia> http://paste.debian.net/157064
<ikonia> that's his sources.list
<ikonia> I'm sure you can see why he's not keen to answer your questions
<bazhang> ooh nice catch from #debian
<bazhang> no idea why they would crosspost from there
<ikonia> because he didn't get it fixed
<ikonia> so is now asking in another channel as people where getting fed up with him in #debian
<bazhang> hah
<bazhang> * RenatoSilva (~nouser@186.205.136.92
<bazhang> he's got a history of being very brusque such as that
<ikonia> just forward him here and have a chat with him
<ikonia> it's common for people to "have to go" and /part after making that sort of comment
<bazhang> yep
<mneptok> https://faculty.up.edu/ainan/PalindromeDay21022012.pdf
<Pici> never odd or even
<popey> \o/ correct date format
<jrib> there's no 21st month, I'm so confused
<UdontKnow> hi, we have a troll in #ubuntu-br, can someone take a moment to talk to Thrun or just ban him please?
<oCean> UdontKnow: we don't handle loco channels. Try #ubuntu-irc
<UdontKnow> ah, k
<UdontKnow> oCean: thanks for the tip
<oCean> unless there's a -br-ops, but I don't think so
<LjL> of course the one saying "don't feed the troll" is the one who fed them in the first place
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, someonenew said: !ubottu is http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android a chroot or a layer?
<Myrtti> so which channel can we point these people to?
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-phone?
<Myrtti> popey ^
<popey> sure ☺
<Myrtti> discuss
<Myrtti> is there any better place?
 * popey shrugs
<popey> its _not_ Ubuntu Phone
<popey> I dont think there is a _good_ place for it
<AlanBell> taipei
<LjL> will bazhang want them?
<gord> #ubuntu-on-a-phone
<gord> #ubuntu-on-a-phone-kinda
<popey> #ubuntu-not-ubuntu-phone-but-ubuntu-on-a-phone
<elky> heh
<elky> #ubuntu-whatever-nobody-reads-topics-anyway
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-22
<h00k> gord: Do you happen to know a channel?
<h00k> oh, I see discussion above.
<h00k> Also, I'll volunteer to be an op.
<ubottu> chelz called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<phillw> #ubuntu-android ?  KISS :P
<h00k> I'm pastebinning tis so it cna be logged
<h00k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/852109/
<h00k> for full disclosure
<pangolin> +1
<h00k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/852113/ for final discussion
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu very_sad cheering on floodbots
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <very_sad> whaddup hoes   <---- in -ot now
<z3x334u> hello friends
<pangolin> hello
<pangolin> how can we help you?
<z3x334u> i heard the Ubuntu is making an OS for smartphones that will work with existing OSes to make the phone be able to hae a desktop mode
<pangolin> true
<z3x334u> why isn't ubuntu making an optional OS replacement for Android, i personally would prefer that even better
<pangolin> you can get more info at http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android/features-and-specs or try #ubuntu-phone
<z3x334u> but, i heard you need to get a new for for that feature
<bazhang> a new ?
<pangolin> z3x334u: this is not a support channel and we don't have any more info than the link I just gave you
<z3x334u> the hardware tech is not available yet
<pangolin> evening dax
<dax> evenin'
<z3x334u> new = a new phone*
<pangolin> z3x334u: again this isn't a support channel.
<pangolin> the link i gave you does have a contact link
<z3x334u> what is this channel about?
<pangolin> mainly for resolving bans in the Ubuntu core channels
<z3x334u> lol oh
<pangolin> z3x334u: if there is nothing else, please /part this channel.
<z3x334u> ok bye :(
<pangolin> bye.
<bazhang> * [incognegro] (~3Four@adsl-108-210-214-63.dsl.hstntx.sbcglobal.net): Michael Brooks
<bazhang> that seems suspicious
<bazhang> incog and negro?
<bazhang> a vbox of lubuntu on lubuntu livecd?
<bazhang> helpmeASAP
<bazhang> <helpmeASAP> I'm going you all are confusing me
<bazhang> <helpmeASAP> Especially when I have Down Syndrome
<bazhang> * lolyourmum (~anonymous@110.159.96.249)
<bazhang> * [helpmeASAP] (~anonymous@110.159.96.249): purple
<pangolin> now * sweetsugar
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> < t-roll detected >
<ubottu> pangolin called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> ikonia, #defocus means he needs to read the topic and wait for voice
<ikonia> ahhh yes
<bazhang> kalimojo has been asking that same question in #ubuntu for at least a couple-three days now
<ikonia> great
<tjiggi_fo> I was invited here last night by hook to air my concerns
<bazhang> tjiggi_fo, about?
<tjiggi_fo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/852113/  about that
<ikonia> tjiggi_fo: this has long been an issue for me, in that #ubuntu-offtopic is just random offtopic that people could spend the day just saying "moooo" in if they want
<tjiggi_fo> heh, agreed
<tjiggi_fo> time to change that
<ikonia> it would be interesting if it was an "ubuntu discussion channel" but not support, but then people want a place in the ubuntu name space to just say "moooooooo" all day
<ikonia> or "ubuntu woot !!!"
<ikonia> tjiggi_fo: in honesty your flogging a dead horse on this one
<tjiggi_fo> ikonia, well that may be but I'm going to flog it anyway
<ikonia> it seems more important to have 4 fully offtopic channel #ubuntu-offtopic #kubuntu-offtopic #xubuntu-offtopic and #lubuntu-offtopic so that people can say "yay fishcakes" or what ever in the middle of peoples discussions, than to actually have a place to disacuss ubuntu (such as the direction it's going, ubuntu-tv, ubuntu-android etc)
<LjL> what happened?
<ikonia> tjiggi_fo: ok, I suggest you email the ubuntu IRC council expressing your concern
<AlanBell> good suggestion
<tjiggi_fo> here is my response to h00ks invite: http://pastebin.com/cweBGfTY
<tjiggi_fo> and for those who don't have logs here it what sparked it:  http://pastebin.com/dqRk08UA
<tjiggi_fo> I'm not at the computer all day but you can PM me if you need me to return
<LjL> robinet irks me a lot too.
<LjL> we should do something about it.
<LjL> he's kind of my friend, but he trolls SO much.
<ikonia> LjL: it's not just him in the channel though
<ikonia> I can be having a discussion with you and some one just starts making random comments and it ruins the flow
<LjL> well i don't see that as a problem
<LjL> there's no "priority", if we're having a discussion someone else can have their own
<ikonia> it's not a problem, it just makes it hard for a quality discussion
<LjL> robinet's issue is different, he is constantly confrontational and accusatory
<ikonia> multiple discussions I don't have an issue with, people just going "yay monkey food" and random comments just irk me
<bazhang> such is the nature of a channel with no true purpose
<ikonia> bazhang: I know but there seems little desire for a purpose for it or the other multiple offtopic channels
<bazhang> #defocus is the same
<ikonia> LjL: and I agree, it's a seperate issue
<LjL> the purpose is chilling, ikonia, and i really don't agree with your dislike for "random" comments. they're part of what has always defined the channel, and i think that's fine.
<LjL> when someone constantly trolls, though, that doesn't help chilling.
<h00k> I'm unsure of the proper resolution, because as it was said, it's kind of beating a dead horse in 'how do we fix the channel'
<h00k> oh, also, hi.
<LjL> h00k: we fix it by going back a little to how it was before every action had to be strictly justified by the channel guidelines
<LjL> once upon a time, the common sense was that when someone was trolling, they had to stop
<h00k> to enforce, perhaps, the 'friendly' aspect more could definitely help
<LjL> also perhaps in finding out "how to fix it" we should ponder "how did we break it", because while there were always complaints about it, it used to be a much friendlier place
<AlanBell> as I understand it the purpose was a place for Ubuntu contributors to chill out
<h00k> *is ?
<bazhang> yep
<jussi> I think thats pretty much how it has been broken, is in an "unfriendly" application of said guidelines, rather than the guidelines themselves. theres no need to be sharp when we are asking people to not do stuff.
<bazhang> the "break room"
<h00k> moar friendly we need.
<AlanBell> moar contributors we need
<bazhang> I totally disagree jussi
<bazhang> the broke part came when all the silliness was effectively outlawed in there
<LjL> jussi: so you say, too unfriendly when enforcing things. and i kind of agree. but at the same time, i think there's an aspect that's in a way opposite to that, i.e. we've tolerated too much in the name of "well, the guidelines don't forbid that". i say "opposite" but i don't really think they contradict each other, they're too complementary problems.
<bazhang> ubottu plugins, fun factoids etc
<ubottu> bazhang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<h00k> The resolution that I had last night didn't involve kicking or banning anyone, I didn't feel that was appropriate to what was happening.
<AlanBell> friendly and fun is ok
<h00k> the particular situation was robinetd (Beezow) disagreeing and being a bit harsh in a conversation, and had !ops called on him
<h00k> I more
<bazhang> it was a welcoming place before the fun was legislated away. all stick and no carrot these days
<h00k> I more/less wanted to be 'ladies/gentlemen, chill'
<tsimpson> bazhang: which legislation did that?
<h00k> that's why I wanted to bring it up in here, to see if that is really a bannable offense, perhaps I could have done something different, or somehow perhaps we need to attempt to change the tone of -offtopic
<h00k> or...what.
<bazhang> tsimpson, the removal of all silly factoids, the removal of all silly ubottu plugins
<bazhang> lart etc etc etc
<bazhang> fun break room became grim dungeon
<h00k> I miss lart :/
<tsimpson> I really don't think ubottu was the only, or even main, "fun thing" about -ot
<LjL> h00k: you're not under inspection, you took the course of action you thought best, and i can't just say you should have done it differently like this or that. i'm just saying, the fact that !ops was called like that shows there *is* a general uneasiness, with robinetd in particular since it's hardly the first time.
<bazhang> certainly not, but the "let's make this a serious discussion only room" did
<jussi> I think lart is a horrible thing. its derrogatory, downputting and horrible.
<bazhang> sometimes people have been helping for many many hours, and just want some place...silly
<LjL> h00k: but if i had to say how i would have done it, maybe i wouldn't have placed too much emphasis on the inappropriateness of calling !ops (well, the second time i would have), and i would have asked robinetd to chill out
<tsimpson> bazhang: I don't know what part made it "a serious discussion only room", that's what I'm confused about
<h00k> LjL: which, in conversation, he did immediately
<h00k> the conversation turned to 'maple syrup' as a topic
<bazhang> tsimpson, I'm not aware of how much time you have spent in that channel over the last several years
<h00k> syrup is an odd word. that is all.
<tsimpson> bazhang: I may not be too active there, but I idle in there and keep an eye on it most of the time
<AlanBell> "<+bazhang> sometimes people have been helping for many many hours, and just want some place...silly" how many of them are helpers?
<bazhang> AlanBell, currently? a small handful. that was not the case in the past.
<AlanBell> indeed
<LjL> well no doubt people who want a friendly atmosphere get scared away nowadays
<bazhang> now it's just another channel that needs to watched with a hawk's eye for possible guideline infringements
<bazhang> LjL, exactly
<LjL> ftr i also didn't like the removal of the "fun" factoids, quite at all, sometimes i really think some of u ppl r 2 srs bsns.
<LjL> at the same time, i don't think that was the core problem.
<tsimpson> I don't think there has been any "legislation" to make ops strictly enforce the guidelines to the letter in -ot, in fact the previous council was rather resistant to that idea
<bazhang> it was a chipping away on a number of fronts. thats only one example
<tsimpson> in fact, the biggest contention about -ot was always regarding "support questions in -ot"
<Myrtti> I didn't know fun factoids were removed
<Myrtti> all I know was that the ones that referenced directly to a person were
<bazhang> all of them, just about. perhaps !hammertime still exists, along with !love
<Myrtti> ie. !nickname
<tsimpson> which we didn't really want to legislate on, because -ot is not always strictly black and white
<jussi> fun factoids arent remioved, only personal ones-
<Myrtti> !coffee
<Myrtti> !coffee-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<bazhang> I was personally told not to say "fun has been outlawed here"
<AlanBell> does anyone have any proposals on how to get from where we are now, to a fun and relaxing place for Ubuntu contributors to chill out?
<ikonia> AlanBell: you raise an intereting point, it's for ubuntu contributors to chill out, yet a big chunk of the channel are just people who have no interest in ubuntu, nothing to do with it and just use it as a place to spout randomness
<jussi> remove robinetd, atomicspark, and afew others permanently? :P :P :P
 * jussi laughs evilly
<bazhang> that ship has sailed. you cannot unring that bell
<LjL> jussi: it's no laughing matter, laughing is against the guidelines
<knome> jussi, especially chipmunk laughter.
<h00k> Or just tell them to lighten up a bit, mostly robinetd
<jussi> meh, I cant find an appropriate insult at this time
<beuno> o
<h00k> jussi: I bet !lart would have worked ;)
<bazhang> too fun. cannot.
<jussi> h00k: nah, lart doesnt come with an inbuilt ":P"
<LjL> AlanBell: two proposals. 1) ops should be less afraid of intervening when something is not going "right", even if there's nothing specifically against the guidelines 2) at the same time, when they're doing that (or even when they're actually enforcing things) ops should try to be friendly, and encourage users to be the same.
<h00k> jussi: you can do !lart | bazhang :p
<LjL> i hate it when i see things like !u thrown gratuitously, for instance
<ikonia> LjL: I also hate seeing people type "u"
<jussi> I think !u shouldnt beapplied in #u-ot tbh
<LjL> jussi: i think it should
<ikonia> I don't want to have to translate what I'm reading
<LjL> but with a grain of salt
<LjL> one thing is consistently mangling one's english
<ikonia> i sud not have 2 work out wat is beeng sed
<LjL> another thing is saying "no u" for fun
<h00k> less afraid if intervening, but we don't want to give the overbearing 'no fun, we watch everything
<h00k> '
<tsimpson> I think it may be better to actually ask the person to type proper English, rather than just shoving a bot command at them
<jussi> the factoid is a recomendation for support channels so people can actually seriously help
<LjL> tsimpson: that, too
<bazhang> which is where it is now
<ikonia> tsimpson: yes, I'm all for that
<LjL> jussi: don't agree. that factoid, together with some of the stricter application of the "swearing" guidelines (like not allowing obscure acronyms), help indirectly to keep the channel conversation level "intelligent", like the topic says.
<ikonia> LjL: has the basic concept right of common sense
<jussi> the whole lolspeak is a culture thing, and lets face it, we are all a little old for it (well most of us).
<h00k> no u
<ikonia> jussi: no, it's not
<ikonia> jussi: it's a communication thing
<ikonia> jussi: people chose to do it
<tsimpson> in #u, where there is usually more scroll, a bot command can be a quick way to get the point across without too much channel disruption. but in -ot, there are usually fewer conversations going on, so there isn't so much need for it
<jussi> yeah, and people grow up with different ways of speaking, or would you like me to speak 1800's style?
<ikonia> jussi: sorry no
<LjL> well jussi, i know young people who don't use "lolspeak" unless they're making a point of using it, and sparingly at that. and let's not deny that we already are, and cannot avoid, enforcing our own idea of "culture" in the channels we run.
<ikonia> jussi: would you type a letter like that, or write to a job interview like that ?
<ikonia> jussi: would you put that sort of content in a changefile or a README
<ikonia> no, because it's not easy to read
<jussi> absolutely no, but is -ot any of those? or even close? no, its a social area.
<ikonia> jussi: that people need to be able to read and understand
<LjL> a social area that i'd like to have a different fingerprint from any other random uneducated social area on the internet.
<ikonia> LjL: I think most people would agree with that
<LjL> otherwise let's just +f #defocus or some other channel, if we're going to be like everyone else
<ikonia> it is currently defocus
<jussi> LjL: you are correct of course, but what Im trying to say, is we need to be a little more easy on it and not be authoratarian about it.
<LjL> jussi: yes with that i agree
<ikonia> that's what tsimpson said, just ask people rather than hit the bot over and over
<ikonia> which I think is pretty reasonable, human interaction
<jussi> no, not even just ask people, but ask people *as a user* NOT *as an op*
<LjL> jussi: i just don't agree that we should drop the idea that you shouldn't talk in lolspeak riddles. because i think you shouldn't. *unless* you're doing it for comedic effect or something, and that has to be judged with common sense, *while* still being friendly in case your common sense fails and you end up giving a warning that everyone disagrees with
<bazhang> "do no harm"
<ikonia> LjL: the issue (despite what jussi is aying) was half brough on by the previous council in that ops couldn't use common sense and where constantly held accountable to process
<ikonia> that helped take it to a pit in that you had to wait for someone to do something bad 5 times with clear warnings before you could take action
<ikonia> or you had to have a line in the guidelines they had cross before you could speak to them
<ikonia> rather than common sense
<tsimpson> ikonia: which rule did that though? I really can't think of an action that we implemented that did what you suggest
<LjL> tsimpson: it's not all about explicit rules decided at meetings.
<ikonia> tsimpson: I pre-emptivly banned bacta after he trolled 6 ubuntu channels
<ikonia> tsimpson: I was told that was wrong as he'd not broken a rule in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> so he was allowed to sit in there making stupid comments enough times for him to be removed
<tsimpson> ikonia: but how does that extend to what we're on about now?
<ikonia> (as an obvious clear example)
<ikonia> tsimpson: because part of the reason it's so rigid now is because you couldn't use common sense
<ikonia> tsimpson: if you used common sense you where moaned at and advised to "let them break a rule"
<tsimpson> it's one case, pre-emptive banning leads to more bad things than good
<ikonia> tsimpson: no, I'm using it as an example, it's not one case
<ikonia> tsimpson: how many times in irc meetings did I call for "common sense rather than procedure"
<tsimpson> I'm just asking what rule we implemented made it so you can't use common sense?
<ikonia> it wasn't a rule
<ikonia> as I've just said
<tsimpson> in the specific case of pre-emptive banning, we made a judgement, but not about every other cultural thing that happens in -ot
<ikonia> it was one example
<ikonia> as I've said there are many more
<tsimpson> well lets get them out in the open, so they can be fixed
<ikonia> I called many times in the meetings that we moderated by stupid robotic policy rather than common sense
<tsimpson> if the current council don't know the issues, they can't  help
<ikonia> tsimpson: please !!!! I used to bring example after examples to the meetings
<ikonia> I gave up
<tsimpson> well here's your chance ikonia, a new council with different people. if you have problems with how the previous council ran things, speak up and let the new council know how you want them to change things
<ikonia> I've expressed how pleased I am with the new council, even stuff I don't agree with them on
<ikonia> I think they are quite aware
<ikonia> I'm not looking to bring up old issues, but I am stating that part of the reason it's so unfriendly in moderation is because the previous council pushed such process driven moderation
<ikonia> rather than common sense
<tsimpson> I wouldn't be so surprised that the previous council (including me) was resistant to you. you can come across a bit confrontational
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> possibly because it was the only way to get things done
<tsimpson>  that's why I just want a calm, just the facts, conversation about how things can be better
<tsimpson> ikonia: it's a poor, demotivating, approach
<ikonia> tsimpson: tell me about it,
<ikonia> tsimpson: that's why I gave up
<tsimpson> that's why the council gave up on listening to you
<ikonia> really, so you are saying the council activly ignored my issues ?
<tsimpson> it was not a good state to be in
<ikonia> just confirm that
<h00k> how can we move forward?
<ikonia> no, I'd like that clarified
<tsimpson> well, after a while of you just screaming "NO YOU ARE WRONG!!!!!!11-eleventy-one", yeah, I stopped listening to it
<ikonia> that you are stating the previous council ignored the issues I raised
<ikonia> tsimpson: please show me where I did that - you just wanted a conversation with the facts
<ikonia> I'd like to see that
<ikonia> I remember sending 25 emails on topics, posting wiki pages with new info, writing documents to help improve things
<tsimpson> look back on the logs of meetings, in here, on the agenda
<ikonia> I don't remember screaming that
<tsimpson> and the emails, yes
<ikonia> what emails ? there where polite and constructive
<ikonia> or they where onces chasing why I'd not had a response in 6 months
<ikonia> please show where I was not constructive or helpful and tried to find a way forward
<tsimpson> I'd rather not get into an argument here, I'm just expressing how I felt at the time
<tsimpson> and suggesting that there is a better approach
<h00k> I know you two may have your differences, and with previous councils there were differences, but let's try to work forward :(
 * h00k scurries away
<ikonia> tsimpson: yes, there is a better approach, you could have listened, and reponed to things, rather than ignore them and let people get conrontational after being ignored for 9 months
<tsimpson> we didn't ignore them at first, we tried talking to you. personally, I got the impression you didn't want to listen, unless we were agreeing with you
<ikonia> really ?
<ikonia> that's why I took all the feedback away, produced documents and "processes" in line with the councils requests
<ikonia> to try to comply more with what you wanted
<ikonia> thats why I chased issues that you HAD agreed with for months and months
<bazhang> well there's nothing that can be done about that now
<ikonia> there is
<ikonia> I'm not going to be blamed for the councils non-action
<ikonia> "we ignored you as you where confrontational"
<tsimpson> if you mean the whole core-ops thing, then I've explained that to you too many times for me to try again
<h00k> who is the channel owner of #ubuntu-phone ?
<bazhang> no one blames you
<ikonia> tsimpson: no, not at all
<popey> h00k: I created it
<h00k> popey: thanks :)
<tsimpson> we did a lot in our term, inducing getting issues tracked so they aren't lost
<ikonia> tsimpson: the many other issues and improvements/changes I raised
<popey> and -tablet and -tv
<bazhang> hehe
<tsimpson> I agree that some of what we tried to do may have been too much at times, but we were on a learning curve too
<ikonia> tsimpson: and no-one can fault that, I have zero issue with that at all
<h00k> LjL: I'm with you on the actionable item on being friendly, and to perhaps 'confront' more on people (robineted/Beezow/nicknameoftheweek) who aren't being as such.
<h00k> without "BE FRIENDLY OR I BAN YOU" because that won't do the community any good.
<LjL> yeah although i don't know how to tackle robinetd because i've already told him a number of time his attitude was bleh, and he hardly seemed to care
<ikonia> I go back to the point AlanBell raised, it's a supposed to be a channel for ubuntu contributors
<tsimpson> no, to the community
<h00k> with varying definitions of 'contribution'
<tsimpson> no need to contribute
<h00k> it could be argued that being a part of the community in -offtopic is contribution to the community
<ikonia> tsimpson: ok, that's still a fair example, there are ton of people who have no ties to the community at all
<h00k> therefore, everyone (not banned)
<ikonia> tsimpson: the word contributor isn't probably the most current definition of the channel, it's a fair point
<tsimpson> there is no need for people who use -ot to be in any other channel of ours, it's just an open space for people to discuss things they have common interests in
<ikonia> ok - so why is it #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<ikonia> why not just #offtopic
<ikonia> there is nothing "ubuntu" about it ?
<h00k> It says Ubuntu in the topic </lame humor>
<tsimpson> as long as the CoC is kept in mind, and there is a general adherence to the guidelines, it should be an unrestricted as possible
<LjL> ikonia, common sense kicks in again.
<ikonia> tsimpson: also I wasn't suggesting they had to be in any other channel, more " a community participant"
<LjL> people from #ubuntu are redirected there, so that's a tie.
<LjL> discussions about Ubuntu will happen (even though you say they get discouraged), so that's a tie
<LjL> it's in the "spirit of Ubuntu", so that's a tie
<tsimpson> it's obviously #ubuntu-offtopic because #ubuntu- is in our namespace
<ikonia> LjL: there isn't a bad point on that, if they are in #ubuntu, they are using ubuntu (hence why their client got them there)
<tsimpson> we don't own "#offtopic"
<h00k> Spirit of Ubuntu as a philosophy, also as a topic of a GNU/Linux distribution?
<h00k> ^ to clarify
<LjL> h00k: what
<bazhang> heh
<h00k> LjL: in the spirit of Ubuntu, meaning the philosophy?
<h00k> or the distro.
<h00k> or both
<h00k> Sup.
<tsimpson> it's not required to use Ubuntu to talk in -ot, and the discussion there is not restricted to Ubuntu
<bazhang> philosophy
<tsimpson> it's just a safe/friendly space for people to hang out, basically
<bazhang> humanity towards all
<LjL> h00k: mu
<bazhang> "don't harsh me, dude"
<ikonia> tsimpson: so as you see it, it's just one of a multitude of Ubuntu names offtopic channels that has no criteria for usage beyond the ubuntu code of conduct ?
<ikonia> "named"
<h00k> LjL: I donno what that means :(
<bazhang> moo
<tsimpson> ikonia: pretty much, exactly yes
<ikonia> ok,
<tsimpson> it's just there for whatever, unlike the other channels which have a specific purpose
<ikonia> so why don't we point people to defocus ?
<ikonia> (just for example - maybe not the best one I grant you ) ?
<tsimpson> because #defocus is neither safe or friendly, for a start
<ikonia> ok #offtopic (again just an example, but you get the idea)
<tsimpson> the channel still has the spirit of Ubuntu, it's just not a single-purpose channel
<ikonia> tsimpson: so would it be fair to summerise to say the COC is the key thing there
<tsimpson> we still keep the CoC at the heart of it, and the guidelines to ensure it's safe and friendly for everyone
<bazhang> yoiks huge ubottu flood
<h00k> sweet.
<tsimpson> in Ubuntu in general, the CoC is at the heart of it all
<tsimpson> the IRC Guidelines is really just an IRC-specific extension to the CoC
<bazhang> CVE-2012-0830.html
<ubottu> The php_register_variable_ex function in php_variables.c in PHP 5.3.9 allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via a request containing a large number of variables, related to improper handling of array variables.  NOTE: this vulnerability exists because of an incorrect fix for CVE-2011-4885. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-0830)
<ikonia> would it be fair to maybe get an agreed definition of the channels use then before deciding how to improve it ?
<ikonia> as the scroll in here suggests many people have different views of what it is and what it was and what it should be
 * h00k blinks
<tsimpson> ikonia: that's my point though, it doesn't have _a_ use
<tsimpson> it's just for general talk/chat
<LjL> tbh ikonia, i think you're the only one really disagreeing about its use :P
<h00k> it has a uses.
<ikonia> LjL: fair enough, I was actually under the impression as AlanBell said that it was supposed to be for the community, not be it's own community
<tsimpson> h00k: I meant, doesn't have only one use, not that it's useless ;)
<ikonia> I'd just not heard that for a while, so thought it worth asking
<h00k> tsimpson: :D
<LjL> ikonia: i'm pretty sure AlanBell, by saying "for contributors", didn't mean people who're not Ubuntu contributors shouldn't be allowed in... but maybe he can elaborate.
<ikonia> LjL: I wasn't saying that either
<ikonia> and as I said contributors was the wrong word, tsimpson had it better with community
<tsimpson> using Ubuntu does not mean you're in the Ubuntu community. and not using Ubuntu doesn't mean you're not in the community
<tsimpson> if you're involvement in Ubuntu is that you talk to people in -ot, then that's you're involvement
<ikonia> tsimpson: no not at all, but you still are in the community in some way, if it's a community channel, I'd like to know what that community is ?
<tsimpson> maybe it will lead to them trying Ubuntu, maybe not. it's not really the point
<ikonia> tsimpson: I don't see the point in trying to lead them to use ubuntu, I don't care if people use it or not
<h00k> world domination, etc
<tsimpson> that's what I said, it's not the point
<ikonia> tsimpson: no, I know that.
<ikonia> it was simply a comment that I didn't think it was important to use ubuntu or push them to use uubntu in offtopic
<ikonia> didn't mean to suggest you implied it as a requirement or recruiting post
<tsimpson> ok :)
<AlanBell> LjL: I don't think it is about being allowed in or not, but I think the point of it (fairly sure it is documented somewhere) is that it is for contributors, so the opinions of contributors matter more than those who are not contributors
<AlanBell> though I might have been thinking about the original purpose of the sounder list :)
<LjL> AlanBell: opinions on what matters?
<AlanBell> well if we should make any changes to the way -offtopic operates then I would be in favour of things that contributors want over things that non-contributors want
<bazhang> there are people who only hang out there, yet still got ubuntu member cloaks, and even ircc posts
<Flannel> (sorry, I haven't read 99% of the scrollback, but)
<AlanBell> I don't really have any proposals to make on the matter
<LjL> AlanBell: hmm, well, i'd personally say i'd be in favor of what the offtopic regulars want, regardless of their other contributions, but i guess yours is also a valid point of view.
<Flannel> If people are having /conversations/ in -ot, that's fine.  If someone is essentially monologuing, we have asked them to stop in the past.
<LjL> yeah and i found that without too much basis
<LjL> if someone's monologuing, fix it by making a dialogue
<LjL> and if no one has anything worth saying, might as well keep it a monologue
 * AlanBell wonders if "trialogue" is a word
<h00k> it is now. quick, patent it.
<LjL> seriously, if people can be asked to stop "monologuing", then i don't see how people who are *trolling* shouldn't be asked to stop
<h00k> er, (C) it.
<Flannel> LjL: Some people refuse to engage, or won't take the hint when you start up a conversation on a different topic.
<h00k> I have to pack, traveling for work. Peace, all.
<Flannel> If you want an example (not that I'm picking on said user, but it comes to mind easily): someone has a fixation with flashlights, and works the conversation towards it at every chance (I don't think this has happened in a while, not trying to call people out, just giving an example).
<Flannel> Or another example (different user, etc): Someone is reading slashdot/youtube/one-of-those-image-sites/whatever, and feels the need to post every second link to the channel.
 * AlanBell likes to talk about chickens
<popey> \o/ marmite
<popey> oh, nobody said marmite
<popey> hey, I love marmite!
<Myrtti> I like pink
<HFSPLUS> My penis is stuck in my 40oz budweiser (don't ask) how can i get it out?
<HFSPLUS> alright ljl ban me
<HFSPLUS> ty
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1531 users, 1 overflows, 1532 limit))
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-23
<GTRsdk> Hi. Could you unban me in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<pangolin> GTRsdk: let me see if I can find an op to help you
<GTRsdk> pangolin: you are no longer an op?
<pangolin> I am an op but not in #ubuntu-offtopic
<GTRsdk> ah okay
<pangolin> GTRsdk: there doesn't seem to be any ops around at the moment. Come back in a couple of hours?
<Tm_T> GTRsdk: hello?
<GTRsdk> Hello Tm_T
<Athanasius> Hi, I'd like to leave a suggestion here primarily for LjL, but one that probably all the ops will need to discuss. It'll take some time to write out, so gimme a sec
<Athanasius> I know the FloodBots automatically redirect-ban people vulnerable to the dcc exploits, which has been very useful I think in minimizing the amount of effect those exploits do
<Athanasius> I'd like to suggest that the Floodbots do the same for the x-chat exploits that have been making their rounds of late
<Athanasius> Now, I think (not sure) the clients only crash on an attempt to render, meaning if someone drops the exploit string, a client may not crash until a couple seconds later when the window is switched to
<Athanasius> So, what I suggest the floodbots do is this: When someone drops an exploit string (I have a fairly good regex for that which I can share if you'd like), have the floodbots monitor Connection reset by peer quits for the next 10 minutes.
<Athanasius> Upon a client re-joining #ubuntu after this, have the floodbots send a CTCP VERSION to the joining client. If the version string says they're running a vulnerable version of x-chat, kick-banforward the client to #ubuntu-read-topic2 or somesuch, with information about the exploit and basically a "upgrade your client" message
<Athanasius> If the person requests an exploit test, the floodbot should message them the exploit character, followed by a message with a random number, and "Say this number back to me so I know your screen rendered this okay" sort of a thing
<Athanasius> I know the primary aspect of this controversialness is it would mean the floodbots would, on rare occasion, VERSION a client on joining, but given the impact I think #ubuntu has had on reducing dcc exploit victims, it'd be really neat to see the same happen with the x-chat stuff
<Athanasius> Anyways, that's my suggestion. Value is more than or equal to what you paid for it (:
<Athanasius> And now, I'm off.
<Tm_T> GTRsdk: hi, do you recall why you were banned on -offtopic?
<GTRsdk> Tm_T: Yes. I was banned because I shared a link that first went to a page filled with ads which would generate a very small amount of money before reaching the real content.
<Tm_T> ok, I think the amount of money is irrelevant
<Tm_T> I wonder why did you do that
<GTRsdk> I was silly enough to think that it would be worth sharing the web page that way
<Tm_T> so you wanted to get money out of fellow ubuntuers?
<GTRsdk> I know.. it's wrong...
<Tm_T> looks like you joined to channel, posted the link without even explaining what it is...
<GTRsdk> it was very poorly planned and very poorly organized...
<Tm_T> GTRsdk: I suppose you're already familiar with our guidelines?
<GTRsdk> I should probably re read through them (and very carefully this time)
<Tm_T> GTRsdk: I won't let you in until I'm convinced you will show more respect to your fellow citizens in the channel (:
<Tm_T> !guidelines > GTRsdk
<ubottu> GTRsdk, please see my private message
<GTRsdk> I was already reading it (already asked the bot about !guidelines), but now is that considered being annoying?
<Tm_T> spam/scam links are way worse than being just annoying
<GTRsdk> You're right. I guess I'd be pretty mad if any time someone shared a link with me, I would have to see $seconds of ads before seeing what the page is about.
<Tm_T> hmm, I feel you're missing the point
<GTRsdk> is the point that Ubuntu is free not because of ads, but because of people who were willing to donate hours to provide what we have now?
<GTRsdk> so then I should do the same and not corrupt links I share?
<Tm_T> #ubuntu-offtopic is not a channel (or any channel if you ask me) where you come and share spam/scam links
<Tm_T> you didn't give explanation in channel even when asked
<Tm_T> indicates to me that your sole purpose was to get money out of others
<Tm_T> biggest problem is the attitude toward others this is showing
<GTRsdk> Yes. And I know now that it is wrong.
<GTRsdk> The main goal was to share that it was my birthday that day. But then I grabbed a link, corruptified it, then shared it. I sould've just have plain old said it in plain text...
<GTRsdk> I suppose sharing links like that would be considered disrespectful
<Tm_T> suppose? considered? (:
<GTRsdk> It is disrespectful. I'm so sorry.
<GTRsdk> I won't ever do something like that again.
<Tm_T> GTRsdk: oaight, I want to discuss with other op involved on this before proceeding, could you come back later?
<pangolin> GTRsdk: you can't idle in here, so please let Tm_T know that you will be back sometime in the next 24 hours and then part this channel.
<ubottu> urfr332gO called the ops in #ubuntu (Gaflana)
<vibhav> Can I get my ban on #ubuntu removed?
<ikonia> vibhav: I'm happy to put you back into #ubuntu but muted
<vibhav> ikonia: I wanted support
<ikonia> you've lost that privilege
<vibhav> I promise i will  not offer support
<ikonia> vibhav: you said that last time and you where trying to help when you dodged the ban, I fully see that you where trying to help and on that occasion you did not cause a problem, that said you did get around a ban knowingly, and you did try to offer help despite being told not to do that
<ikonia> vibhav: it's a real problem for the team to have you in #ubuntu as you can't be trusted to do what you've agreed to do, which means we have to watch you all the time you are in the channel making sure you are not giving people bad advice
<vibhav> Well , I not help people this time
<ikonia> I'm sorry if that seems a little rude, but I'm just trying to explain why it's tricky
<ikonia> vibhav you said "I won't help people" last time, yet you dodged a mute and started to try to help people
<ikonia> which means you can't be trusted on your word
<ikonia> 2 minutes, be back
<ikonia> sorry about that, just had to grab someone before they walked out of the door
<vibhav> never mind
<vibhav> I really promise
<ikonia> vibhav: how is "promise" different from "really promise"
<ikonia> you've promised many times not to do $X
<ikonia> vibhav: I'm not trying to be awkward, but you see the position you've built up
<ikonia> yet you still do it
<ikonia> so "I really promise" means you either cannot keep your promises or you where not really promising last time
<ikonia> either way, we have to sit and watch what you say in the channel if we unmute you, which is quite a resource eater
<ikonia> I've discussed this with other members of the team in the past (the others can chip in if they want)
<ikonia> it's a real dilema about how to allow you back into #ubuntu safley
<vibhav> I reaaly promise
<ikonia> vibhav: if you have any suggestions (that are realisitic) beyond "I promise", I'd genuinly be interested in hearing them
<ikonia> come on - "I promise" doesn't wash, you've said that 10 times and let us down
<vibhav> I have no other words to express
<ikonia> I appreciate that the wording is limited,
<vibhav> Last chance?
<vibhav> I mean it
<ikonia> you've had a last chance - that's why you are now banned
<ikonia> vibhav: sit in our chair for a moment
<ikonia> everytime you've been in the channel you've caused a problem with your advice, we've spoke to you about it, you've agreed not to do it, then done it again, this has happened many times
<ikonia> each time you've said "I won't do that - I promise", yet you do repeat it
<vibhav> I dont do it intentionally
<ikonia> how can we have confidence in you saying "I promise"
<vibhav> Ill only offer advice when its in my scenario
<ikonia> vibhav I can believe you don't do it intentionally, but that then means that we can't trust you to monitor/control yourself
<ikonia> vibhav: you don't have a scenario
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> welcome back
<vibhav> Sorry , terminal crashed
<ikonia> don't worry,
<vibhav> I have nothing else to say what I really mean
<vibhav> But I  promise ill triple check my advice
<ikonia> vibhav: I understand that.
<ikonia> ughh, please stop saying you promise
<ikonia> you've said that before and let us down
<ikonia> and now you've moved from "I won't offer advice" to "I'll check my advice"
<ikonia> this is what's worrying you can't control yourself from promising to not offer advice less than 2 minutes ago, to "I'll check my advice"
<vibhav> Ill check my advicxe (if giving any , (Only if its in my scenario))
<ikonia> vibhav: how can you move from promising not to give advice, to checking your advice when giving it
<ikonia> you've just changed your promise before you've even had chance to be let back into the channel
<ikonia> vibhav: what do you need help with - lets see if we can help you while I try to get some advice/direction about how to proceed
<vibhav> I needed to know if I can PXE boot an ISO
<ikonia> vibhav: you can in certain situations
<vibhav> Am I getting help here?
<ikonia> vibhav: do you want to boot the iso image, or the contents of the iso
<vibhav> ikonia: The ISO image , (Ubuntu 11.10)
<ikonia> vibhav: I'm trying to help you yes, as I don't want you to not have help, but until I get some more opinions/advice from others I'm not confident with you in #ubuntu
<vibhav> ok
<ikonia> vibhav: if you mount the iso you can do it
<vibhav> I mounted the ISO
<ikonia> I don't believe you can do it as an iso image as the pxeboot isn't smart enough to expand that
<ikonia> vibhav: if the ISO is mounted, then it's just a flat file system as far as pxebooting is concerned
<vibhav> ok
<ikonia> there may well be a method to boot the iso image directly but I'm not aware of it nor can I understand how that works
<ikonia> http://kleeschulte.blogspot.com/2008/04/how-to-take-bootable-cdrom-image-and.html
<ikonia> there is an interesting article that suggests it's do-able
<ikonia> I've not don that, nor am I confident in it
<ikonia> done
<ikonia> that's just mounting though the same as I suggest, to an extent
<ikonia> vibhav: does that help ?
<vibhav> thanks
<vibhav> I shall try that
<Lint> what the hell was this?
<ikonia> Lint: gstreamer has "retarded" dependencies ?
<ikonia> Lint: you've been asked many times now to look at what you say and how you talk in the channel and you don't seem to get it
<ikonia> I can't be bothered trying to explain it to you any more - so you've now been banned from #ubuntu
<ikonia> I suggest you go away and think about how you talk when using channels
<Lint> you have problems with the word retarded?
<ikonia> yeah, pretty much
<Lint> it's a literature word
<ikonia> Lint: would you find it acceptable if I said "you are retarded as you don't seem to be able to grasp the channel rules"
<ikonia> Lint: no, it's not a nice word to use to describe something
<ikonia> Lint: many words are in the dictionary and literature, it doesn't make them acceptable
<ikonia> either way, I'm not discussing this with you at this time - go and think about what's been said to you many times
<Lint> it's an international channel so I don't understand why you cause problems with that U$ political correctness
<ikonia> it's not US
<ikonia> I'm not from the US
<ikonia> retardard isn't an polite way to say something in any country
<ikonia> Lint: so please leave the channel and have a think about how you participate
<Myrtti> I don't see what purpose the word served in your ques...
<maco> "it's a literature word"? mark twain wrote literature. he wrote literature that included a number of racist characters saying racist things. that doesn't make racist things ok.
<ikonia> the guy just likes to rant about things, he's had enough warnings, he knows what he's doing
<ikonia> looks like lint has some anti usa issue
<ikonia> 05:08 < vbrummond> Lint, lol, and every bug has a reason considering it doesnt happen on mine it has to be hardware/driver specific
<ikonia> 05:08 < Lint> vbrummond, it does happen on your
<ikonia> 05:08 < Lint> you just american
<ikonia> and when his ranting about debian being slow and USA only continues
<ikonia> 05:15 < simonlnu> Lint: be quiet
<ikonia> so I guess it's not ubuntu he's angry at it's just "anything" that he can use as a ranting platform
<ikonia> as soon as he was banned from #ubuntu he re-joined debian, so I expect it's just any excuse to rant
<jpds> maco: That sounds like something lost in translation.
<GTRsdk> Is this time okay?
<ikonia> GTRsdk: sorry wasn't ignoring you, had too many other discussions going on
<GTRsdk> okay
<ikonia> GTRsdk: sorry about that, just finished up another conversation
<ikonia> GTRsdk: I'm assuming you want to re-join #ubuntu-offtopic based on your conversation with Tm_T earlier ?
<GTRsdk> Yes
<ikonia> ok - I've made my feelings to Tm_T clear that I don't believe you should be unbanned at this time as what you did was totally unacceptable and you lied multiple times about why you did it
<ikonia> but I also said it was up to him what to do as he'd spoken to you.
<ikonia> it doesn't look like Tm_T is active at the moment sadly.
<ikonia> GTRsdk: looks like Tm_T's not around, I don't believe you should be unbanned at this time so I'm not going to do it, I suggest trying back later
<GTRsdk> Okay
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (pleiades)
<zykotick9> LjL: I don't agree with your "don't send !listers...".  The ciao/hola followed by !list is SO common.  Directing them to their native language channel (where there is at least the possibility that someone will explain the issues involved, in a language they can understand) seems to me to be the best method "users" have to deal with the problem.  We all aren't ops that can just kick users like you ;)
<zykotick9> LjL: well, when you see me do it next time, feel free to kick/ban me.
<mneptok> we need to make a list of the number of times how to deal with this issue has come up, put that list in public webspace, and change the !list factoid
<zykotick9> mneptok: do you have a suggestion on how "users" should deal with this?
<mneptok> zykotick9: nothing that hasn't been prepared better by other chefs.
<mneptok> burning DCC to the ground comes to mind. hardly helpful.
<zykotick9> that would be ideal ;)  I'll get out of your way.  Thanks OPs!
<LjL> meh
<LjL> -it people have no intention to "explain the issues involved"
<LjL> no more than we have
<mneptok> vada. a. bordo.
<LjL> fortunately, i haven't seen a single one of these !list people ever go into #ubuntu-it when redirected there
<LjL> they just ignore all input
<LjL> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Myrtti> I wonder how it should be formed so they'd catch and understand what it means
<LjL> !no list is <reply> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> like this
<LjL> although, it requires them to read it in the first place
<LjL> which i doubt they do
<ikonia> this may be stupid but is it worth either having that in Italian or having !list-it
<Myrtti> ITALIAN MIRC COLOURS
<ikonia> or have the bot msg anyone with a .it address "don't bother !listing in here ";)
<Myrtti> (ie. flag)
<Myrtti> :-P
<ikonia> </racism>
<Myrtti> just running out of tools
<pangolin> heya guntbert :)
<guntbert> hi, playing with supybot I learnt that !list is the command to get the loaded plugins  - might it be that the factoid !list is worded completely wrong, by assuming they are looking for warez?
<guntbert> pangolin: :)
<pangolin> I doubt that many people are looking for the loaded plugins
<mneptok> guntbert: why the frequency of .it people then?
<pangolin> I wonder if that would be an admin only command
<guntbert> mneptok: I cannot explain - it was just an idea (in the line "never attribute to malicious intent what can be explained by 2error")
<guntbert> "error"
<mneptok> guntbert: exactly.
<guntbert> pangolin: try it, join ##guntbert and say !list
<mneptok> guntbert: you ascribe malicious intent toward the bot. we're approaching it from "stupid warezers"
<Unit193> And keep in mind the default command char for supybot is in fact @, not !
<guntbert> mneptok: oops - I didn't think of that danger at all ...  - well I suppose you are right in your judgement :)
<guntbert> so lets let it lie -- have a nice time
<mneptok> guntbert: you may enter the Bonus Chamber for 12 seconds for at least thinking about it. grab all the coins and strawberries you can in the time provided.
<guntbert> grab grab grab gra-
<mneptok> LEVEL UP!
<guntbert> time over :-(
<Myrtti> as a bonus addition, I've seen that behaviour in IRCnet since time immemorial
<pangolin> that's a long time
<pangolin> How old are you anyway?
<Myrtti> in IRC years 14
 * mneptok wonders if Myrtti has seen "a/s/l" on IRCnet since time imemorial
<Myrtti> yes, I have.
<mneptok> w4nn4 (yb3R?
 * Myrtti punches mneptok with a Nokia 2110
<mneptok> aaaaaaaaand ... now i need another shower. dumb.
<mneptok> just typing that ... oh god ... it burns ...
<mneptok> no shower. instead, i'll just go for a ride in this 60F/15C sunny weather. enjoy .fi and .qc, fellow non-idlers.  >:P
<pangolin> later gator
<mneptok> back on the motorcycle in February. monkey like very much.
<pangolin> I hate you :(
<Silverlion> hi
<Silverlion> pretty quiet in here
<pangolin> that is how we like it :)
<pangolin> hello Silverlion
<Silverlion> moving over to -team then
<elky> just fyi: * Chat7994 (~Chat7994@app3.chatmosphere.org) has joined #ubuntu-women                 <Chat7994> Send pics 506-812-5426
<elky> oh crap, wrong ops channel. that shouldn't be in logs.
<bazhang> lovely
<bazhang> he seems to have logged off now
<pangolin> what is the email to request that be removed from the log?
 * Myrtti raises an eyebrow at mcurrans quit message
<Silverlion> Myrtti: ??
<Myrtti> [01:23] *** mcurran [~mcurran@unaffiliated/mcurran] has quit [Quit: LATA  BITCHES!]
<pangolin> from ?
<Myrtti> #ubuntu
<Silverlion> do we have an age behind this nick?
<bazhang> <Aleksandar|off> ima li ovde neko iz Srbije ?
<bazhang> Serbian perhaps?
<knome> well most probably
<bazhang> !sr
<knome> unless "srbije" means "welsh"
<knome> ;)
<bazhang> cymru!
<knome> right, that
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-24
<Tm_T> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<Tm_T> oh goody
<ROBERT0> hi
<ROBERT0> hi
<ROBERT0> hi hi hi
<Tm_T> hello
<bazhang> ROBERT0, hi
<average_drifter> hi, I've been banned on #ubuntu
<Silverlion> mornin*'
<average_drifter> because I was offtopic
<average_drifter> I'd like the ban to be removed because I don't agree with being banned on the sole reason that I've been offtopic
<average_drifter> I don't think that's the way channels should work
<Tm_T> average_drifter: that's not the reason you were banned
<Tm_T> as I already explained this to you /:
<average_drifter> Tm_T: ok, why was I banned ?
<Tm_T> average_drifter: on how you reacted after being asked to stop the offtopic in our support channel
<bazhang>  2012-02-21T06:42:45 <average_drifter> can I make "that's what she said jokes" with a girl ? I mean, is it something that people would do ?
<bazhang>  2012-02-21T06:44:05 <average_drifter> pangolin: you're an off topic nazi
<bazhang> and the like
<average_drifter> well I still believe he was, if I take the logs I can give you evidence of like 9999999 cases where people have been offtopic and they didn't get banned
<average_drifter> and you ban me
<ROBERT0> hi
<ROBERT0> hi
<Tm_T> average_drifter: calling people nazi is not going to be allowed in our channels
<Tm_T> average_drifter: and I explained this to you, if you disagree with someone on how channel should work, you don't insist arguing or calling names on support channel, but here
<average_drifter> Tm_T: he pissed me off
<Tm_T> average_drifter: there's NO excuse for bad behaviour
<bazhang> ROBERT0, just a moment please
<average_drifter> Tm_T: and there's no excuse for not properly enforcing your rules on everybody
<ROBERT0> take your time
<Jordan_U> average_drifter: Comparisons to nazis are never appropriate.
<Tm_T> average_drifter: that's a separate discussion
<average_drifter> Jordan_U: so what's the problem if I want to make a joke ?! I can give you 99999 examples of people who were offtopic and weren't banned
<average_drifter> Tm_T: no it's not a separate discussion, it's part of this discussion
<Tm_T> average_drifter: you weren't banned because you were offtopic, as I have been explaining to you multiple times
<Tm_T> so stop arguing that
<average_drifter> so what was I banned for ? because some butt-hurt dude got pissed off for being called names ?
<average_drifter> if he pisses people off that's what he gets
<average_drifter> it's normal
<Tm_T> average_drifter: you continue calling people with names, stop
<Tm_T> average_drifter: and stop excusing bad behaviour too if you want the ban be removed
<average_drifter> Tm_T: I'm continuing to have a ban which I don't agree and don't deserve. Why ?
<Tm_T> average_drifter: because you continue your misbehaviour
<average_drifter> no I'm not
<average_drifter> It's called disagreeing
<Tm_T> you can disagree and still behave
<average_drifter> I will put pangolin on ignore, I think that will solve the problem
<average_drifter> may I have my ban removed now ?
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> ignoring an op isn't accepted
<average_drifter> isn't accepted ? since when it's not accepted ? as long as I have this feature in my IRC client ?
<average_drifter> wow man, I really thought you guys were reasonable
<average_drifter> but I get the impression you're not
<average_drifter> I've been using this distro for a lot of time now.. but jeez... if you treat me like that I might even consider droping it altogether
<average_drifter> if you treat users so badly on the channels
<average_drifter> no feedback ?
<Tm_T> average_drifter: ops in channel should never be ignored, as they are going to warn you if you are in danger of being banned/removed due to breaking channel rules
<Tm_T> you don't see warnings because of your personal choice -> more difficult to discuss the issue
<average_drifter> Tm_T: I don't respect oppinions or what unreasonable ops like pangolin have to say
<average_drifter> Tm_T: I don't respect him
<average_drifter> in any way
<pangolin> average_drifter: I'll make this simple. Our sandbox, our rules. the ban will not be removed.
<pangolin> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<average_drifter> pangolin: you don't have any rules man, if you had rules they would've been applied for all users
<pangolin> Please /part this channel. We are done here.
<average_drifter> pangolin: if you have some personal issue with me then I don't think you're applying any rule
<bazhang> * [answernow] (~anonymous@115.135.90.30): purple
<bazhang> looks like the same answerasap / helpmeasap /etc
<ikonia> is he a problem ?
<bazhang> ASAPanswerNOW (~anonymous@115.135.90.30)
<bazhang> whoops
<pangolin> he left
<bazhang> very misleading. also nicked to lolyourmum/sweetsugar/stfu
<ikonia> oh that guy
<bazhang> lubuntu vbox on a lubuntu live cd
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r
<ikonia> this guy is a real problem
<bazhang> thought you meant expectarun
<Silverlion> ikonia: where is this guy
<ikonia> in #ubuntu
<bazhang> Silverlion, #ubuntu
<ikonia> bazhang: no, I just think he was trying to not say "I'm not using ubuntu"
<Tm_T> ikonia: ...seriously?
<ikonia> Tm_T: who/what ?
<Tm_T> hatter
<bazhang> M4dH4TT3r
<bazhang> being an issue
<ikonia> ooh yes
<Tm_T> he's around again?
<ikonia> yes
<Tm_T>  /:
<bazhang> he just said "what brand" unless I missed something
<ikonia> that's it
<ikonia> I wasn't saying he is being a problem, I'm saying to watch him, he is a problem
<bazhang> ie what brand wireless device expectarun was using
<ikonia> yup
<bazhang> yeah the nick is familiar, but did not see a problem in this instance
<ikonia> zero problem in this instance
<ikonia> more "be aware"
<ikonia> he's a real problem
<Myrtti> gordon1234: hello
<gordon1234> Hi Myrtti
<Myrtti> gordon1234: how can we help you today?
<gordon1234> Myrtti .. not really ... didn't know what went on in this channel! Sorry if it is private.
<Tm_T> gordon1234: hi, please read channel topic (:
<gordon1234> Sorry ... bye
<sagaci> bulll in -meeting and -motu?
<sagaci> ty
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> was klined
<ikonia> lamer13300980470 is m4dh4tter
<Tm_T> indeed
<Silverlion> nixternal: hey there
<nixternal> hola
<bazhang> <ENtirelyNewUser> Extracted the .zip using winrar zip, and mounted the Iso using PowerIso
<bazhang> that does not sound like a correct wubi method
<Silverlion> bazhang: is the user in #u?
<bazhang> .ye is Yemen ?
<Myrtti> yup
<Pici> ye
<bazhang> yoiks
<Pici> p
<Myrtti> yemennet.ye
<Myrtti> :-P
<bazhang> yyeyeyeye
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-25
<ubottu> bastidrazor called the ops in #ubuntu (nicksserve)
<ubottu> urfr332gO called the ops in #ubuntu (penusreturns)
<ubottu> In ubottu, arand said: !mainline-#ubuntu-se is <reply> Ubuntus kernel-team tillhandahåller kontinuerliga byggen av den senaste Linuxkärnan, som kan vara änvändbara för att isolera fel eller att testa de senaste ändringarna. Mer information finns via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<pangolin> !mainline-#ubuntu-se is <reply> Ubuntus kernel-team tillhandahåller kontinuerliga byggen av den senaste Linuxkärnan, som kan vara änvändbara för att isolera fel eller att testa de senaste ändringarna. Mer information finns via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ubottu> I'll remember that, pangolin
<bazhang> apt-get install bitcoin
<jussi> apt-get install bazang-2.0
<jussi> :D
<knome> jussi, package bazang-2.0 can't be found.
<jussi> knome: you have to have the special PPA :P
<knome> jussi, no, you have to type correctly
<jussi> oh lol
<jussi> you are worse than astraljava :P
<knome> hahah
<knome> thanks
<jussi> (and he is super harsh)
<knome> you should've been here when astraljava was stopping in.
<jussi> oh, Im very glad I wasnt...
<knome> ;]
<bazhang> nano- (nano@xmms2/developer/nano
<jussi> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-design/msg08084.html   <---- spamming this in #ubuntu
<bazhang> just a bit surprised someone part of a project/cloaked and all, would do that so openly
<jussi> some people are not aware of exactly what #ubuntu is for
<bazhang> no he knew it was not appropriate, and said exactly that
<bazhang> <raptor67682> hello how to join electrical switch on wall and USB that simuluatae press a key
<bazhang> that would be an example^
<theadmin> Someone do something about santoshmuk... (s)he's asking questiosn about Windows, about acheiving the impossible and is being highly offtopic and won't even listen to me :(
<theadmin> Thanks LjL, I'll leave it to you now :) Good luck
 * mneptok 's memberhsip in _________ IRC Operators is about to expire.
<mneptok> i know this because LP has filled my inbox
<bazhang> <PiratAsso91> !list
<bazhang> how a propos
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-26
<HiDeHo> Hi wondering why i cant have access to ubuntu channel. a week or two ago i came here and asked for permissions to be given for em to be allowed to enter again i was told to read the rules and i promised i would abide by them. then i thought i was unbanned seems i am not.
<HiDeHo> weird that
<HiDeHo> i can only assume i will never again be allowed to use the channel.
<ubottu> urfr332gO called the ops in #ubuntu (Chenwoyoung)
<elky> HiDeHo, the thing is, we're aware you don't use ubuntu, but instead you use mint. We  *don't* and *cannot* support mint. You however, seem to expect us to, continually, despite hundreds of warnings. Why should we unban you?
<HiDeHo> elky: i understand that. its ok. I really was thinking of installig ubuntu on another computer for testing the latest. you just helped me realise what to do. thanks again.
<HiDeHo> is moving on from here now
<HiDeHo> pm me if you hve any thing else to discues on this.
<M4dH4TT3r> hello TMNT
<M4dH4TT3r> now why/when was i banned and how am i just hearing about it now while ive been there for approx 3 days?
<AlanBell> M4dH4TT3r: you were banned on Feb 24 2012 10:12:55 for repeatedly using inappropriate language for a family friendly channel
<M4dH4TT3r> so if i was banned then why did no one tell me about it?
<M4dH4TT3r> btw wtf isnt cussing ;)
<AlanBell> well I believe they did, and you then mentioned in #ubuntu that you had been banned which kind of acknowledges you were aware of it at the time
<M4dH4TT3r> lol no
<AlanBell> anyhow, I don't really want to discuss the ban with you, just answering your questions about when and why.
<M4dH4TT3r> i was talking about something else
<M4dH4TT3r> yeah im waiting for TMNT as he told me to come here
<AlanBell> that would be Tm_T
<M4dH4TT3r> yeah
<M4dH4TT3r> i fill in the blanks ;)
<Tm_T> M4dH4TT3r: hi
<M4dH4TT3r> hi
<Tm_T> M4dH4TT3r: I wasn't the one who set the original ban, but I see you were banned before being removed from the channel
<M4dH4TT3r> i was?
<M4dH4TT3r> while this doesnt come as a suprise to me i honestly dont remember it
<Tm_T> dexter: yes?
<Tm_T> ah
<dexter> Okay, someone should check in on -ot
<M4dH4TT3r> what your gonna make me a op did i hear you right? cause i strongly advise aginst this.
<Tm_T> M4dH4TT3r: huh?
<M4dH4TT3r> haha its triangulated La59.454862 Lo135.319053 Al-5.045000
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r: stop the games - leave the channel
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r: you troll freenode it's boring, there is no further discussion to be head.
<ikonia> had
<M4dH4TT3r> ikonia please go away you know we dont like eachother for some years now why do you continue?
<ikonia> I don't disliked you, I just have no interest in allowing you continue to break the channels rules, so there is nothing more to discuss, please leave this channel and go about your behaviour in other channels
<ikonia> bye
<Tm_T> M4dH4TT3r: you've been banned multiple times by multiple ops because of your behaviour, so I believe you did all this on purpose
<M4dH4TT3r> yeah a few of which ikonia incited, but anyways no i wasnt even there for some of them its suddenly my fauly ops bann me for things like typos,previous bans, ect and somehow you think this sets precidence and justifies your actions?
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r: no more discussion. Bye
<M4dH4TT3r> point made
<ikonia> agreed, bye
<M4dH4TT3r> were you leaving irc ikonia? because this would be doing me a great service
<amiacara> Morn
<ikonia> hello amiacara
<amiacara> I can't use #ubuntu
<Myrtti> yes, I'm still looking at the issue
<amiacara> I'm banned
<amiacara> by the floodbot
<amiacara> :\
<Myrtti> I've already told you to have patience, as I can't immediately see what's wrong
<ikonia> thanks Myrtti
<amiacara> !LTS > amiacara
<ubottu> amiacara, please see my private message
<amiacara> !precise > amiacara
<ubottu> amiacara, please see my private message
<oCean> amiacara: you changed your nick while the bot muted you, /part and rejoin #ubuntu should fix that I think
<amiacara> thanks Myrtti
<oCean> there you are :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, FCR2012 said: WTF is wrong with you
<h00k> nice.
<bazhang> caps lock delay looks familiar
<LjL> Kubuntu 12.04 here, doesn't happen
<ikonia> either way, it's not something that needs to be taken up with "the kernel team" at this time
<bazhang> ie I recall a user a while back who claimed the exact same issue
<ikonia> bazhang: I've seen it before too, the time I saw it was just X11 in fall back and lagging due to poor video input response
<LjL> there is an old report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/294995
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294995 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "[hardy intrepid jaunty] IBM ps/2 keyboard - key delay on CapsLock button" [Low,Expired]
<ikonia> LjL: bingo, thank you
<bazhang> relying on common sense.
<bazhang> when even ubuntu /member users are recommending non-supported distros
<ikonia> I don't see a problem with someone suggesting an alternative distro if ubuntu doesn't do something the user needs it to do,
<ikonia> (I wasn't following the question)
<ikonia> just randomly spouting other distros isn't useful
<bazhang> crunchbang
<bazhang> and lubuntu is the obvious answer
<ikonia> well, as that's pretty much an empty shell of a distro not sure why someone would push it
<bazhang> <nRy> anybody know where it might be possible to download a beta version of "Ubuntu for Android?"
<bazhang> does not exist?
<ikonia> that's got popey 's name all over it for reference
<bazhang> yep
<popey> heh
<popey> hilariously my wifi _just_ dropped immediately after i said 'heh'
<Silverlion> wb popey
<popey> ☺
<LjL> bazhang: tbh i don't see a problem either suggesting other OS's when they may genuinely be more suitable. i always say "if you're into games a lot, perhaps better to use Windows", for instance.
<ikonia> LjL: it's valid, ubuntu / linux can't tick all the boxes for some peoples needs
<LjL> and yes, that's called common sense, suggesting an alternative when suitable instead of sticking to "but it's only strictly about Ubuntu here"
<ikonia> supporting an ubuntu user can be saying "maybe ubuntu isn't the best move for you"
<ikonia> however just screaming "arch FTW" for every question is garbage
<LjL> yes
<LjL> yes
<ikonia> "I want to update xorg" "try gentoo" - no
<bazhang> LjL, lubuntu is the obvious choice. crunchbang is not a good choice at all. and it's not supported
<ikonia> bazhang: you're right, however lubuntu is so new, maybe he didn't know ?
<tsimpson> SupportersGuide needs changing then ;)
<ikonia> I know I missed lubuntu getting developed until it was at a useful stage, then I found it
<LjL> tsimpson: yes, i meant to object to that part.
<AlanBell> it says "The user came to the channel to solve their problem in Ubuntu so avoid pushing people away to operating systems that are not recognised derivatives of Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/derivatives"
<ikonia> agreed, if it can be solved in ubuntu, fix it
<AlanBell> it isn't stronger than "avoid" I don't want to say "never"
<ikonia> I'll cut the lubuntu guy some slack though as it is still quite new and not as well publicised as possible could/should be
<ikonia> AlanBell: avoid is fine, I like it's current wording
<LjL> AlanBell: also "pushing people away" is one thing, "suggesting" is another. am i pushing people away by saying "if you really want to play commercial games, Ubuntu might not be suitable and maybe you're better off with Windows"?
<LjL> if a user will say he wants to be able to compile everything from source in an automated fashion, i'll tell them to consider using Gentoo (not like that happens often, but just an example)
<LjL> there's a fine line between "only supporting Ubuntu" and "creating a channel of zealots", you know
<ikonia> Ubuntu FTW
<ikonia> woot ubuntu
<bazhang> he shouldn't be offering help as he is not following the direction of either distro then
<AlanBell> LjL: well I would suggest people get a Wii or playstation or something if they want to play games
<AlanBell> but anyhow, I don't want to deal with every specific example, common sense is still available :)
<AlanBell> just don't want people arriving and being told to go use $otherdistro for no good reason
<bazhang> one would imagine someone with a ubuntu members cloak could at least keep up at a minimum
<Jordan_U> Though when I say a link to a pic from 4chan in #ubuntu I was expecting a lot worse :)
<Jordan_U> s/say/saw/
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from meduser)
<bazhang> <kieppie1> ok - I'm sure this channel's been flooded with this request, but where can I download Ubuntu-for-Android so that I can run it on my Nexus Prime?
<bazhang> does not exist?
<bazhang> why are people continually mentioning this as though it is real?
<ikonia> bazhang: it is "real" canonical have a web site up about it
<ikonia> the web site just says nothing beyond "check this out, it's real!"
<Myrtti> and the email
<bazhang> ikonia, with actual working beta to download
<AlanBell> would only run on the motorola if it was available
<ikonia> bazhang: is there a download ?
<ikonia> bazhang: the website doesn't say one
<bazhang> ikonia, thats my question
<ikonia> ahh. no
<ikonia> it's not released yet
<ikonia> it's vapour ware in terms of availability, and release dates,
<bazhang> and everyone is re-directing to #ubuntu-phone
<ikonia> I agree, it's pointless
<popey> vapourware is a somewhat pajorative term
<ikonia> just people saying "when can I download this" in the channel
<ikonia> popey: it wasn't intended to be,
<bazhang> trickle down support
<ikonia> but in terms of public availability - it doesn't exist
<popey> especially when I had one in my hand last week
<ikonia> and in terms of information, it doesn't exist
<popey> this is why I'm trying to get the FAQ completed
<ikonia> I know
<bazhang> you by a phone with it then? not something you could ever download and install yourself
<bazhang> err buy
<ikonia> bazhang: at this time...who knowsx
<bazhang> presumably popey
<ikonia> just wait for ino
<ikonia> info
<ikonia> damn batteries are dying on keyboard now
<popey> well, thats exactly what we did
<popey> buy a phone and crowbar ubuntu onto it
<popey> so yeah, it's something you could do, given we did it
<bazhang> and it will be available gratis
<popey> no idea
<bazhang> drm free
<Silverlion> gratis is a word i know ^^ and like
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-18
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (anonymous_,)
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest31726)
<Tm_T> !away > dankest|away
<Tm_T> I almost manage to do it right today
<Myrtti> has someone changed the ops factoid
<Myrtti> forgot to do the ops is <reply> bit
<mrmist> 09:19 < * ry|an> ga_sk8er try this http://www.gnaa.eu/wiki/pr/2012-07-21-gnaa-linux
<DJones> Was just looking at that
<DJones> Certainly not a family friendly link, hasn't said anything since, but is still in the channel
<Tm_T> DJones: feel free to pm him and tell why it's not ok (:
<DJones> Will do
<Myrtti> I think he is well aware
<Tm_T> Myrtti: known issue?
<DJones> No doubt, if you know about the link, you're going to know what reaction its likely to provoke, but they're been asked not to post it again by pm and advised its not in line with !coc
<Tm_T> aaah this fellow has been pushing other distros
<Tm_T> see their contributions in lastlog (:
<Myrtti> the nickname rings some bells. but mostly the fact that links to that website are always done with full knowledge of implications it carries
<Tm_T> true
<DJones> Only 3 lines in my lastlog though, couldn't say it was a concerted trolling/abuse attack
<AlanBell> I would ban that one
<DJones> The nick, ip address or provider don't show up in bantracker, stalker isn't giving me any alternative nicks
<AlanBell> that isn't something one links to by accident
<icesword> anyone awake?
<bazhang> icesword, whats the issue
<icesword> nope
<icesword> no issue
<icesword> but a problem
<bazhang> icesword, whats the problem
<icesword> betrayer
 * Pici blinks
<bazhang> gshell seems to just making random statements
<bazhang> +be
<Pici> they're here already
<Pici> !tablet is <reply> The Ubuntu Tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<DJones> Are the people behind "tick, tock, tablet time" actually in -tablet? If not that could be a major fail for !tablet if not
<Pici> DJones: I already mentioned it in -community-team and popey reminded me that the channel exists.
<DJones> Ah well, I guess that'll do
<DJones> I just joined & found only 8 other people there plus a bot, logs didn't give the impression of being a particularly active channel
 * Pici face palms
<Myrtti> no kidding
<Tm_T> yet another channel
<Tm_T> while we have -discuss that could hold many of them just fine
<Pici> -tablet is not new
<Tm_T> Pici: not the point (:
<bazhang> the timer is for the tablet?
<bazhang> on ubuntu.com?
<Pici> yes
<bazhang> thanks Pici
<Pici> it says something about a tablet in the flavor text, don't have it open right this second
<Tm_T> tablet, isn't that some plastic cover you use on a dinner table to not get dirt to the table?
<bazhang> slate tablet for school
<Myrtti> that's also what popey and Mirv have been saying
<Myrtti> in FB and G+
<Myrtti> well not saying, that's what it says I think
<Myrtti> nevermind, I'm not making sense to myself even
<Pici> its okay, we're used to that ;)
<Myrtti> hmph
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins_wk said: bcm4313 is <alias> b43
<Pici> !bcm4313 is <alias> bcm43xx
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins_wk said: efi is <alias> uefi
<Pici> !efi is <alias> uefi
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins_wk said: ig is <alias> install
<Pici> ig?
<IdleOne> install guide I am guessing
<IdleOne> little too obscure to be added IMO
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-19
<bazhang> which is better? seriously? in #ubuntu ?
<bazhang> he was asking the exact same thing a day or two ago
<k1l> he is using mint and seems to concentrate for 10seconds only
<bazhang> a perfect match
<bazhang> -tablet must be a madhouse around now
<Tm_T> no not really
<genii-around> Fairly quiet, yeah
<Pici> I guess it might be just like when we ask people to move to -offtopic
<Pici> They just find it easier to leave.
<AlanBell> it is quiet in -tablet
<AlanBell> there is nothing much to say
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-20
<Myrtti> what fud are they spreading there now
<Myrtti> signing in to download?
<IdleOne> huh where?
<Myrtti> in u
<Myrtti> tright now
<Myrtti> scroll tiny bit up if it's  already gone from view
<IdleOne> oh, I think the software center makes you create an account to 'buy" steam, but it is free. not on unity so I haven't checked to make sure
<IdleOne> work around is to download direct from valve website
<IdleOne> just another silly barrier to free software
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, tgunr said: ubottu: is there somewhere specific in ccdm for the cmd-key -> dashboard? I have look thru most all of them and search in ccdm is not helpful
<Flannel> Alright.  I'm giving up on support in #ubuntu after we now have eleventy billion kernel permutations to track.  Thanks Canonical!
<holstein> Flannel: you mean, getting support?
<Flannel> holstein: No, giving.
<holstein> Flannel: its challenging in there from time to time...
<Flannel> holstein: The new kernel upgrades are going to make it basically impossible to hunt down problems.  Because people are going to have to remember how they installed.
<Pici> I just had a flashback to the gazillion Windows Vista Editions
<IdleOne> kernel permutations?
<IdleOne> esplain plez
<Flannel> Actually, I take that back.  It appears we will be able to figure it out.  But it's still not going to be fun explaining to people why their computer worked yesterday but doesn't today, because they have a new minor kernel version.
<Flannel> IdleOne: In a (very crude nutshell), LTS will get* kernel updates to kernels in the next few releases.  (12.04 will have 12.10, 13.04, 13.10 kernels) (* With 12.04, it depends on when/how you installed)
<Flannel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<IdleOne> oh, this will be fun
<bazhang> <tix> umad??
<bazhang> user Bubo claims his system just suddenly was all in Chinese
<bazhang> exits #ubuntu , then a new round of questions, but about mouse speed.
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (Somebody stop the offtopic madness please)
<bazhang> <magn3ts> This channel got slow after we got chased off. We were the life of the party.
<bazhang> not understanding support channel award goes to...
<bazhang> <agu10^> i'm an important member of the community
<bazhang> via PM
<Tm_T> and?
<phix> Evening
<bazhang> hi
<phix> Just wondering if I can join #ubuntu and affiliate channels yet?
<bazhang> no
<phix> hmmmmm
<phix> Any time frame?
<bazhang> nope
<phix> I see
<phix> Could I get a second or third opionion?
<bazhang> I probably am the 2nd or 3rd opinion
<bazhang> you asked twice a week or so ago
<phix> I was banned nearly 3 months ago, surely that is enough time
<bazhang> no change.
<phix> nope, I dont ask twice week, once every 2 weeks perhaps
<bazhang> phix, no. the ban stays.
<phix> hmmmm
<Tm_T> !appeals > phix
<ubottu> phix, please see my private message
<phix> oh Ididn't notice that
<phix> I will look into it
<phix> Although it would just be easier for the both of us if you just drop the ban
<Tm_T> phix: no
<phix> ok
<Tm_T> phix: thank you, anything else we can do for you today?
<phix> umm yes, unrelated matter, do you have any recommondations on IRC bouncers or shell hosting?
<Tm_T> none, sorry
<phix> ok, cyas
<Tm_T> bye (:
<bazhang> in PM he pretends not to know the commands/advice he gave were false
<bazhang> yet in other support channels, he is fully able to express himself
<tockitj> hello
<tockitj> DJones, i'm here
<tockitj> why ban ?
<DJones> Your comment in #ubuntu is quite racist and goes against the Ubuntu code of conduct
<tockitj> it is not racist
<tockitj> jesus.. its just comment on design
<tockitj> why would anyone feel offended by that
<Myrtti> come on now
<tockitj> fact is that ubuntu has lots of african motives.. you can't deny that
<Myrtti> we're not born yesterday
<DJones> 14:14 < tockitj> do you think that ubuntu is designed for black people ?
<tockitj> well - it does make you wonder..
<DJones> In a few words, No its not, its designed for people
<tockitj> i think that people from africa certainly notice these things.. they might like this distro more than others
<tockitj> simply on grounds of design
<ikonia> tockitj: ok - how is something designed for black people and for white people
<ikonia> what's the difference
<tockitj> so in a way.. they are willingly or not targeted by this visual design
<ikonia> actually I can't be bothered.
<ikonia> sorry for intruding
<tockitj> ikonia, color schemes.. african symbols, names.. videos with motives from africa..
<ikonia> tockitj: there are white people in arfica
<tockitj> yes?
<ikonia> I suggest dealing with Myrtti or DJones as I'm just about to kick or ban you from here for having the guts to make this sort of tripe up
<tockitj> why is it not allowed to talk about these things ?
<tockitj> there is no hate in this ?
<tockitj> i don't see anything wrong
<Myrtti> first of all
<tockitj> and if you are color blind and can not see ethnic differences between ppl, than that is problem on its own right
<Myrtti> it's not a subject for #ubuntu, which is a strictly support only channel
<tockitj> but, it should be free to discus ubuntu related themes
<tockitj> like visual design
<Myrtti> and secondly, it has absolutely no meaning at all to Ubuntu.
<Myrtti> you're trying to see connections to things when there are none.
<tockitj> no - i'm just opening a question - asking if anyone else has seen this
<Myrtti> you're welcome to your opinion that it should be free to discuss ubuntu related themes. However, it is not.
<tockitj> and that is not *offending* to anyone
<Myrtti> #ubuntu is not a visual design discussion forum.
<tockitj> do you kick other people discussing ubuntu choice of icons
<tockitj> or default wallpapers ?
<Myrtti> if they don't have a direct support question and insist on continuing on the subject, eventually yes.
<tockitj> i made two sentences there - how is that 'insisting on continuing on subject' ?
<Myrtti> the reason you were kicked was because there was reasonable assumption that you were and are trolling. So far I've not seen anything that makes me think otherwise.
<tockitj> i think you are too sensitive in race related discussions - and this holds no hate or offense to anyone (nor would i do something like that ever)
<tockitj> and pretending that everyone is the same is just dumb
<Myrtti> race related discussions have no place in #ubuntu which is, as you've been told several times now, a support only channel.
<tockitj> you made reasonable assumption on trolling from two sentences ?
<tockitj> Myrtti, it is ubuntu related question - please reread if you can not note this
<jpds> tockitj: Years of experience.
<Myrtti> yes, and all ubuntu related questions don't belong to #ubuntu
<tockitj> how many times in a sentence do i have to use word 'ubuntu' to make question 'ubuntu' related ?
<tockitj> Myrtti, is this a place to foster open discussion ?
<Myrtti> let me count how many times I've explained the topic of #ubuntu for you now
<Myrtti> I've told you three times now.
<tockitj> drop the ban.. its meaningless.. i meant no offense
<Myrtti> and since it seems like it's not sinking in, I deem this discussion pointless and you wasting our time.
<Myrtti> oh good.
<Chrissy> I got spam on entering #ubuntu
<Chrissy> <nir> http://chaturbate.com/affiliates/in/hr8m/V6Yer/?track=default
<Chrissy> from user nir
<Pici> Chrissy: Thanks for the report, we'll take a look.
<ubottu> awktion called the ops in #ubuntu (nir joinspam/possible malware link)
<Myrtti> Chrissy: thank you
<bazhang> <Noorideen> bazhang, but i had hexchat on linux mint
<bazhang> uh yeah
<k1l_> he she was asking for ubuntu vs mint and mint support for some days now
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> pretty much everyday now is some new MINTy fresh question
<bazhang> lewik and lewik_ one in #u the other in #k both asking the same type questions
<bazhang> wonder if its the same person
<k1l_> <mrtharepist> k1l_: yeah. I checked the main irc channel page and there was no mention of those. but I should head over there.
<k1l_> do wee need to add those new shiny steam, phone, tablet channels to that page?
<Pici> probably
<Pici> !itsawiki
<ubottu> It's a wiki, *you* can edit it
<k1l_> \o/
<k1l_> popey as contact person? since he set both topics in that mobile channels
<Pici> Sounds good to me ;)
<k1l_> (x) done
<KOCHroach> why i am banned from Ubuntu? i didnt do anything wrong
<Myrtti> you changed your nickname after joining
<KOCHroach> unban me, i could use some help from Ubuntu room
<Myrtti> leave the channel and rejoin
<bazhang> andreas_ crossposting, and ignoring the answer given in both channels
<IdleOne> KOCHroach: because you are using the webchat, you need to part #ubuntu and rejoin if you change your nick
<KOCHroach> okie dokie then
<IdleOne> err, didn't say you had to quit
<IdleOne> isn't ntfs-3g default in ubuntu?
<bazhang> yeah
<IdleOne> so, cagrijost is not running ubuntu if it isn't installed
<bazhang> andreas_ was told about voyager not being supported a day or two prior as well
<ubottu> In ubottu, theadmin said: !biosreboot is <reply> If your machine freezes upon attempts to shutdown or reboot, try modifying /etc/default/grub. Open the file with "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub", find the line that starts with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and add reboot=bios to the end. It should end up with something like GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash reboot=bios" if done proprely. Then, save the file, run "sudo update-grub" and reboot in any
<bazhang> thats a large factoid
<theadmin> Seen that problem a lot recently, thought would be good to make it a factoid, tired of typing all that out (pretty much).
<theadmin> If you see anyway to shorten it, please do so
<IdleOne> theadmin: perhaps create a wiki.ubuntu.com page and link to that
<Myrtti> it's too long anyway
<IdleOne> I would say adding that info to the !grub2 wiki would probably be best
<theadmin> IdleOne: That would make sense, will do.
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> theadmin: keep up the awesome work :)
<theadmin> Hm. Not sure if I should add it to "troubleshooting" (which is about empty as of now), or miscel... however you spell that
<theadmin> Or just to the troubleshooting article...
<IdleOne> whichever you think is best
<theadmin> Thing is it's not really a GRUB issue as such, but since it has to deal with GRUB, I guess it goes to the main article
<IdleOne> the issue isn't caused by grub but this grub edit fixes the issue
<theadmin> Right -- it's a kernel parameter, the issue is caused by the way kernel handles power management or something (I'm not sure of the details), adding that makes it call to the BIOS for help with handling that. Or something.
<theadmin> There, done. Thanks IdleOne
<DJones> Had a couple of pm's from tockitj asking me to remove the ban set earlier, I've pointed them back here to discuss it
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !tablet-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Take two capsules per day, with food. Side effects may include nausea, double vision, and death.
<genii-around> @comment 53767 Ban was reviewed, no current reason to unban
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-21
<ubottu> Kartagis called the ops in #ubuntu (alumno2314)
<bazhang> <samburg> hey guys where is daniel.holbach
<bazhang> dholbach iirc
<DJones> Yep it is
<k1l> yep
<bazhang> aww he quit
<ikonia> it maybe the same guy who likes to make jokes about Daniel
<ikonia> asks where he is then says "oh, I thought he was in a gay bar with the fags"
<ikonia> he's been active again recently.
<bazhang> samburg (47e979ad@gateway/web/freenode/ip.71.233.121.173)
<bazhang> looks familiar
<bazhang> <valter> i have really old Ubuntu Linux 5.1 on my mac.cant get newer one either
<bazhang> oh yeah
<bazhang> !5.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<bazhang> surely thats a troll
<genii-around> Maybe not. I know a couple people that are still running 5.04
<k1l> im not sure if just newbiw or troll
<k1l> *futurama meme*
<agu10^> * #ubuntu :Cannot send to channel
<ikonia> not again
<ikonia> agu10^: one moment please
<ikonia> this time for arguing with a user
<ikonia> agu10^: looks like you got banned....again,
<agu10^> D:
<ikonia> ?
<agu10^> i don't know what happened exactly
<ikonia> you didn't know last time either
<agu10^> i don't usually argue at all
<ikonia> I suggest you start paying attention to what you are doing
<agu10^> not sure what you mean by arguing
<agu10^> if you tell me what i'm doing wrong, i'll fix it
<ikonia> I told you last time
<agu10^> yes, last time yes
<ikonia> agu10^: looks like you're just giving random advice this time
<agu10^> but this time i have no idea
<ikonia> you lead a user down bad advice, then told him he'd screwed his install
<ikonia> which was just wrong
<ikonia> then when you where asked to stop it (giving advice, causing a problem) you responded with "ughh"
<ikonia> so I guess the operator had jus had enough of you and removed you from the channel
<ikonia> do you need more detail ?
<agu10^> got disconnected, sorry
<agu10^> weird. I am unable to join #ubuntu now. ??
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you shouldn't be able to
<agu10^> i'm not sure what is the problem with ubuntu ops with me
<ikonia> agu10^: you give bad advice
<ikonia> then tell a user his system is screwed up
<agu10^> really?
<ikonia> yes
<agu10^> *bad* advice? :( They are based on personal experience!
<ikonia> agu10^: no,
<ikonia> agu10^:  man /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs
<ikonia> agu10^: does that command work ?
<agu10^> what is that??
<ikonia> agu10^: what you told a user to do
<agu10^> in #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> agu10^: yes
<agu10^> let me see my logs
<ikonia> 2013-02-20T08:01:05 <agu10^> man /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs
<agu10^> so i can get the context
<ikonia> it doesn't matter
<ikonia> it's a nonsense command
<ikonia> and when they user asked you what it did, you told him to "google it"
<ikonia> so you made up a command, and when the user was surprised, you told him to google it
<agu10^> i may not have realized he was asking about my comment
<agu10^> i was probably angry at that user
<ikonia> agu10^: he asked you specific about that command
<ikonia> and just because you are angry does not mean you should give them nonsense commands
<ikonia> later in the same day, you tell a user to upgrade his system from 12.04 to 12.10 by doing "apt-get upgrade"
<agu10^> just using intuitive deduction
<ikonia> when it doesn't work, you tell him "you've screwed your install then"
<ikonia> then stop
<ikonia> this also is nonsense
<ikonia> and bad advice
<ikonia> you don't appear to know what you are doing
<ikonia> and you are causing people problems by giving them bad information
<ikonia> and then telling them to "google it" when your bad information doesn't work
<agu10^> i should probably learn more before trying to help
<ikonia> yes, I think you should too
<agu10^> i just thought maybe since they were basic problems i could help with the limited knowledge i possess
<ikonia> agu10^: but you are just making stuff up
<agu10^> but perhaps it's still not enought for those matters
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with limited knowledge
<ikonia> it's just made up
<agu10^> I google the problems and find stuff, which i comment
<agu10^> I'm no expert
<agu10^> i copy paste
<ikonia> I'm sorry, but google doesn't say "if apt-get upgrade doesn't work, your install is screwed"
<ikonia> agu10^: the bottom line is, you're causing a problem in the channel.......again
<ikonia> and yet again you don't know why
<ikonia> agu10^: I'm happy to remove the ban, but I really need you to think had about what you say in the channel
<ikonia> if you don't know the answer, don't speak, don't google, don't guess, just don't speak
<ikonia> agu10^: can you keep within that rule ?
<agu10^> yes. i'm sorry
<agu10^> :/
<ikonia> ok, no problem
<ikonia> no harm done
<ikonia> agu10^: I've removed the ban in #ubuntu
<ikonia> please try to remember what we have spoken about in here
<agu10^> yes. thanks!
<agu10^> i will post the google links next time
<ikonia> no !!!
<ikonia> what did I say to do if you don't know the answer
<agu10^> ok :/
<agu10^> leave it to another user
<ikonia> just don't speak
<ikonia> agu10^: if you don't know - don't speak, don't guess, don't google, don't post links,
<ikonia> agu10^: clear ?
<agu10^> ok
<agu10^> (:
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> so please /part this channel, and good luck in #ubuntu
<agu10^> thanks. you're welcome ikonia !
<agu10^> * #ubuntu :Cannot send to channel
<Pici> agu10^: can you try again?
<agu10^> ok
<ikonia> Pici: did I miss a ban?
<k1l_> agu10^: if its sorted out please part this channel.
<Pici> ikonia: yes, a mute
<ikonia> ah, saw the ban, didn't see the mute
<ikonia> thanks Pici
<Corey> Should probably nominate a few more ops for #ubuntu-phone.
<Corey> Right now it's popey and freenode staff.
<k1l_> yep just saw that because someone is complaining in u-irc
<Myrtti> adding ubuntu member cloak might be a good idea
<Myrtti> then again it might not
<k1l_> <llstarks> I EAT BABIES BECAUSE THERE ARE NO OPS HERE      :/
<AlanBell> k1l_: yeah, just talking to popey about the op situation in -phone at the moment
<k1l_> at least the freenode staff is included so Myrtti can hopp in :)
<Myrtti> or Corey, or Fuchs, or many other staff members
<Fuchs> I think Corey was already looking into it?
<popey> hello
<AlanBell> hi popey :)
<AlanBell> so popey wants some help detrolling -phone for a few hours
<popey> I appreciate that I gave no notice.
<popey> Kinda didn't expect it to turn into #ubuntu-release-party today
<Corey> It happens. :-)
<AlanBell> I expect it to be a normal channel on an ongoing basis, but it is busy busy busy
<Corey> As a longer term project you might consider adding ops who aren't "you plus freenode staff." :-)
<popey> We aim to merge -phone & -tablet into -touch
<AlanBell> so basically all we can do popey is detroll it, but we are not going to be able to support people really
<popey> but thats later when it calms
<elky> something got released?
<k1l_> i could keep an eye on it since i idle there and did ask a few things. but i wanted to go to bed in near time since its midnight here.
<AlanBell> something did, but no countdown for code :(
<popey> we did release on time when we said we would tho ☺
<popey> (which makes a change)
<AlanBell> releasing things \o/
<elky> the tablet thing was days ago. i missed something?
<AlanBell> so, shout if you want flags I guess
<popey> the tablet thing days ago didn't release code
<popey> well, I thought I had setup the flags right
<k1l_> elky: today there was a sourcecode and images release for that tablet and phone
<popey> tell me if i haven't
<elky> OOH
<elky> k1l_, i haven't had a chance to look at all the things i'm not paid to look at yet, hadn't seen that yet
<AlanBell> k1l_: you have flags
<k1l_> AlanBell: popey ok, thx
<elky> also, unity icons just all went stupid on me while i was not-idle. disappearing to reboot
<AlanBell> popey: yeah, flags are fine for the IRCC account, and I can add operators, they just have to wave ;)
<AlanBell> I will keep a bit of an eye on it too
<popey> Thank you!
<Corey> AlanBell: I can do it on a temp basis if you're taking nominations.
<k1l_> need to link the !guidelines in topic? (since someone pointed that missing)
<Corey> But I'm distracted on and off throughout the day.
<popey> obviously in the $futur we won't need a separate channel, and everyone can get support for their phone, tablet, tv, desktop or cloud, right in #ubuntu
<popey> *ahem*
<AlanBell> Corey: you have flags
<AlanBell> popey: yeah, when we know how to support it :)
<Corey> AlanBell: Uh...
<popey> Welcome to my world.
<AlanBell> I heard canonical were going to give a tablet to all operators . . .
<Corey> AlanBell: You owe me a beer the next time we're in the same part of the world.  I *hate* that misspelling of my name. :-)
<k1l_> AlanBell: hehe
<Corey> It's also a different account.
<Corey> So you probably want to fix that. :-)
<AlanBell> gah
<elky> hahaha
<elky> ok, really rebooting now
<AlanBell> Corey: try now
<Corey> AlanBell: Much better, thanks. :-)
<k1l_> elky: but its really just a demo so far. but the impact is huge on the mobile ubuntu guis
<Corey> I played with a ubuntu phone device at FOSDEM.
<Corey> Laggy and slow, if they can fix that it has potential, but seems very androidy.
<popey> i didnt think we had any ubuntu phones at fosdem
<popey> interesting
<Corey> Er...
<Corey> I may be an idiot.
<Corey> That... may have been Firefox Mobile OS.
<Fuchs> it was, and you are.
<Corey> Okay, there might be a Ubuntu phone at SCaLE tomorrow.  I'll be back afterwards to complain about how laggy / slow / androidlike it is.
<Fuchs> no, actually you were drunk. Sorry for calling you an idiot
<Corey> Fuchs: Not *at* the conference I wasn't!
<k1l_> on the nexus4 today it was nice. real snappy and fluid. (but the nexus4 is a real highclass phone) but needs alot of tweaks and bug testing though
<AlanBell> it is half term at the moment so if I break the Nexus 7 I will get shouted at a lot
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-22
<AlanBell> -phone seems a bit calmer now
<Corey> AlanBell: Half term?
<IdleOne> popey: AlanBell flag me in any channels you need some eyes. I'm always here anyway.
<IdleOne> I might not do actual /support/ though
<Tm_T> morning
<bazhang> <kmentat> What kind of distro is this?!
<bazhang> a superior one
<Ben64> hey, if anyone is around, for the past ~80 minutes a guy, <milkshake_>, has been joining and getting disconnected due to flooding, can something be done about that?
<k1l> <cnf> Jewfro-Macabbi: why the hell are you pasting me random stuff in pm?  from #ubuntu
<k1l> you have a schedule for the merging from -phone and -tablet into -touch?
<AlanBell> k1l: this weekend, sometime quiet
<k1l> kk. was just curious
<ikonia> it's nice to see a channel merged rather than yet another channel added to the ever growing list
<ubottu> In ubottu, mdh said: uboutu is  pie
<AlanBell> insightful comment there from mdh
<ikonia> I'm sleeping easy with my extended knowledge
<bazhang> <karpuragauram> hello again. I have a live USB xubuntu CD. it is working OK but clicking on install is crashing
<bazhang> crashing and working ok...
<IdleOne> that makes sense
<IdleOne> it is working in live mode but when he clicks on the install icon, it crashes.
<genii-around> That was my reading also
<bazhang> and the other shoe drops
<bazhang> I love how the details always follow after one has provided an answer
<bazhang> we need minorityreportaskubuntu.com
<bazhang> augh agu
<ikonia> already watching him
<bazhang> why would superuser want to install amd drivers for nvidia card
<k1l> ikonia: but dont watch too hard. not that we have another user complaining :)
<ikonia> he doesn't, !ati does the same web page as !nvidia
<ikonia> k1l: I'll just dos him
<ikonia> makes the problem go away
<k1l> ikonia: hehe
<genii-around> Hm, agu
<ikonia> bazhang: already pm'd him
<bazhang> I have no idea; he could say that for every single issue practically. it just adds noise to the channel
<ikonia> I've tried to explain this in pm, and reminded him of our conversation yesterday
<bazhang> he knows
<bazhang> when it's something he doesn't want to do, he plays dumb
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu agu10^ reminded of conversation in #ubuntu-ops less than 12 hours ago about not speaking/helping unless he knows the answer for sure, again he confirmed
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> he just cant help himself
<ikonia> he thinks it's ubuntu related......he's just a bit lost I think
<bazhang> about wifes?
<bazhang> seriously?
<IdleOne> if it stays respectful. I see no problem.
<IdleOne> I doubt it will though. I predict chaos and mayhem
<bazhang> heh yeah
<bazhang> and rww is back
<genii-around> Teeth gnashing and hair-pulling!
<Fuchs> rww was never gone?
<bazhang> well, back from the dax side
<Fuchs> he switched in the past and I assume he'll switch again, else $somebody and me just have to convince him more
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from mussa)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-23
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1707 users, 4 overflows, 1711 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1711 users, 5 overflows, 1716 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<babilen> Hi all -- Not sure if this is the correct channel, but I couldn't really think of a better one. (I am also not familiar with your policy on changing commonly used factoids)
<k1l_> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<k1l_> that factoid it is
<babilen> Just wanted to note that your cn factoid ^^^ uses traditional characters that were commonly used in China until a script reform half a century ago. They are not necessarily understood by Chinese people, but still in use in Taiwan, Hongkong and other places.
<ikonia> maybe we need to split it out for China/Taiwan/HongKong
<babilen> It might therefore make sense to change the factoid to what is today called simplified characters that are taught in China.
<DJones> babilen: Is there something you'd suggest as an alternative
<DJones> ikonia: That sounds a sensible suggestion
<babilen> Taiwanese (and other Chinese speaking people) are much more likely to be able to read simplified characters though (as a large part of the Chinese internet originates in China)
<ikonia> babilen: I'm assuming your Chineese is quite strong then ?
<babilen> DJones: Well, give me a moment (am just having my morning coffee), but I can translate the above factoid into simplified characters quite easily.
<babilen> ikonia: I studied it, but it used to be better. I spent some time in Taiwan which is why I am used to traditional characters and the above factoid met my eye ..
<ikonia> babilen: would you be able to suggest an update ?
<babilen> simply thought: wonder how many people from China can read that -- they are not taught the "old" forms unless they study classical Chinese or calligraphy or so
<babilen> ikonia: yeah, I'll put it on my list. (don't want to make a mistake on a whim - I'll come back later if that is ok)
<ikonia> babilen: that would be very much appreciated
<babilen> I don't think that you need a special factoid for Taiwan -- It would also be easy to simply use both versions in the same factoid as Chinese is quite terse
<ikonia> babilen: that's fine, we can just split it in two
<babilen> I see that you (as opposed to #debian-*) do have an #ubuntu-tw channel - We never had enough people in -zh to make it worthwhile.
<babilen> either way, I'll finish my coffee and get back to you. just wanted to ask ...
<ikonia> babilen: your help and input are very much welcome and appreciated
<DJones> babilen: Thanks for the assistance
<babilen> btw, what is your policy on changing factoids? in #debian we let everybody change them if they know how to do it and review them every other evening ...
<ikonia> babilen: basically you submit the change, it gets reviewed and either accepted or rejected
<babilen> ikonia, DJones: yeah, i'm an op in #debian and realise how frequently these factoids come up. It would be a shame if they are not as easily understood as they could be. (in particular because they tend to be invoked by people who don't spek the language in question)
<babilen> ikonia: ok, wonderful
<babilen> ok, merci -- until later
<DJones> I can see where babilen is coming from with the difference between traditional chinese and simplified chinese, I'm just trying to image the english language factoids written in "'olde worlde" english with lots of f's etc
<ikonia> yup
<elky> it might explain why none of the chinese speakers listen to it...
<ikonia> however you can only do your best, so if he's got better input....
<DJones> Yep, its always good when somebody is able to offer a better suggestion
<ubottu> yeats called the ops in #ubuntu (offender)
<k1l_> :/
<DJones> Apt name for offender in question
<genii-around> Man. Cold fingers and no coffee and my typing goes all to hell
<k1l> finally mussa went to the arabic channel?
<genii-around> Hopefully
<knome> why do i feel like CHIex has been asking the same questions before (in #x)
<k1l> he was quite annoying yesterday
<knome> i was thinking about maybe weeks ago
<genii-around> k1l: Seeing his list of questions over the last 10-15 minutes, I'm finding him quite annoying right now too
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-24
<escott> don't know who is in charge of the bots, but ubot2 in #ubuntu-beginners is broken
<escott> keeps complaining that maverick is not a distribution
<genii-around> Maybe because it's EOL ?
<escott> yes but a simple !info package or !find file triggers the message
<escott> it seems a config file got missed
<escott> and it still wants to search for packages in the old distro
<escott> and then bombs out because it is EOL
<genii-around> Might find someone like m4v awake in #ubuntu-bots-devel or so
<escott> ok
<escott> thanks
<ubottu> In ubottu, histo said: !shopping is To remove the Amazon shopping lens in Ubuntu 12.10+ sudo apt-get remove unity-shopping-lens
<Myrtti> zequence_: hi?
<Myrtti> kkathman: hi?
<ikonia> zequence: hello ?
<ikonia> kkathman: hi
<zequence> ikonia: hi
<ikonia> zequence: hello there, do you need something from the ubuntu operator team ?
<zequence> ikonia: Nope
<ikonia> zequence: ok, well this channel is for Ubuntu operator / IRC issues, so unless you need something we requst you leave the channel as there is a no idle policy
<Tm_T> zequence is ubuntustudio leader, but that wasn't core channel right?
<zequence> I've just mixed this channel up with another one
<ikonia> no problem
<zequence> I'm not the project lead of US, but I am in the core team
<zequence> Well, I'll be off then :)
<Tm_T> righto
<Myrtti> has the phone and tablet factoids been updated yet?
<IdleOne> they have
<k1l> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<IdleOne> they should point to -touch
<Myrtti> good good.
<k1l> now there are just the quadrillion webpages to be updated :X  but the old channels do forward, so thats not a real issue
 * AlanBell updated a quadrillion webpages
<AlanBell> well about a dozen on the wiki
 * k1l hands AlanBell a cookie
<AlanBell> nom \o/
<Fuchs> he is already way too fat ;(
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu ClientAlive being a total fool, wanted someone to walk him through how to theme, but didn't want to read anything, but kept bragging how skilled he was, should know better, rage quit.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-17
<basketball> how do i download 14.04 beta
<phunyguy> *sigh*
<basketball> can someone send someone to #ubuntu+1 for support
<rww> basketball: support in #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 is provided by volunteers. we don't herd the volunteers :P
<rww> if someone knows the answer to your question, they'll pipe up eventually
<basketball> rww,  do you know the answer
<rww> nope, I use USB sticks for installing. have done for years
<basketball> should i try a new dvd
<knome> basketball, this isn't the support channel.
<basketball> can i nominate someone for op please
<rww> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ubuntu IRC Team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<basketball> no i dont want to i want to nominate <TJ-> from both #ubuntu  and #ubuntu+1
<rww> we don't do nominations. if they want to apply, they can
<bazhang> ubuntu has an sdk? or is that for the touch
<ikonia> must be touch
<rww> yep, touch
<rww> !info ubuntu-sdk trusty
<ubottu> ubuntu-sdk (source: ubuntu-touch-meta): Ubuntu SDK. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.106 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for amd64; armhf; i386)
<jussi> its supposed to cover everything in the future iirc, convergence and all that
<Flannel> the singularity?
<bazhang> <Jakey> Gallomimia: use centos
<ikonia> enough of this idiot
<ikonia> !12.10
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<ikonia> points at 12.04 release notes....
<ikonia> there is not 12.10 release notes
<Pici> hmm
<ikonia> utter crap
<Pici> !+12.10
<ubottu> <alias> quantal
<Pici> !no quantal is <reply> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> Fixed.
<ikonia> ahhh there are release notes, well done
<Pici> only a year late ;)
<ikonia> at least there are some, so thank you
<Pricey> !quantal
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<Pricey> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic irssi-mike Has a history in #ubuntu, and now discussing potentially bad things here.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-18
<genii> @comment 59592 Reviewed, not lifted.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<LjL-Calvino> bro, do you even lift
<genii> @comment 59767 Spanish spam n run
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> LjL-Calvino: Yes :)
<LjL-Calvino> you can run, but you can't hide
<LjL-Calvino> genii: do you lift excessively large mugs of coffee?
<genii> LjL-Calvino: Most of my bans are bots, they can stay on the banlist until it starts filling up....
<genii> LjL-Calvino: Almost exclusively
<LjL-Calvino> oh i wasn't asking you to justify your ban-related actions
<LjL-Calvino> i'm much much snarkier when i'm trying to do that ;(
<genii> Heh!
<Unit193> genii: miseria ?
<genii> Unit193: Yup, the site they pointed at looks like some Spanish human rights plea site ( I'm guessing, maybe it's a racist one)
<Unit193> Hit #ubuntu-devel too.
<genii> @comment 59768 Spamming, see also 59767
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> @comment 59768 Same behaviour also noted in #ubuntu-devel
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> Unit193: I'm expecting -ot or maybe soon #k for it next ;)
<sarnold> have you guys seen that annoying miseria spam every day or so? it'd be nice to be rid of it.. thanks
<Unit193> miseria (~miseria@CPEc8d3a35a59fe-CM000f9fa607d2.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com) the 12th and 17th (today) at 18:38 and 22:34 EST for #ubuntu-devel (and seems also #ubuntu-kernel.)
<rww> Unit193: same hostname each time?
<rww> if so, I'll forward them over here from -devel and we can have a chat with them
<Unit193> Yes.
<rww> done
<Pricey> Is there back story to Hassan_ ?
<DJones> I think just a frustrated user wanting support, saw the question about an hour ago, originally posted about an hour ago, posted on forums a couple of hours earlier
<Pricey> Yup, quite a sad response :(
<DJones> But they've not had a response from anybody that can help
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (_a500 wants a spanking)
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<miseria> "cuantos millones de humanos perderian su trabajo si un miserable salario minimo fuera mandatorio en el planeta?" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<ikonia> hello miseria
<ikonia> super
<rww> they're banforwarded from -devel so we could have a word with them. I'm not sure this plan is going to work if they continue /quitting like that
<ikonia> I see the flaw
<hggdh> wouldn't it be more effective if they were just +q-ed?
<Pici> I just reported it in #freenode
<Pici> fwiw
<rww> hggdh: yeah, that's the next step if this one doesn't work
<rww> I'm assuming it's a bot or something, and was hoping that banforwarding would get it to stick around so I could test that (BF confuses them sometimes)
<ikonia> looking at the other channels it hit at the same time, you're right, it's a bot
<Unit193> ikonia: I see #ubuntu-kernel, #ubuntu-offtopic and here, another one?
<ikonia> +1
<Unit193> #ubuntu-meeting
<ikonia> looks very bot like
<ikonia> all the same time stamp
<k1l_> misera spamming even in german ubuntu channels.
<hggdh> #ubuntu+1
<rww> sounds like a #freenode problem indeed, then. their hostname is static, so...
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-19
<basketball> hi i know i am not an op here but i am in #coding-n00bs
<basketball> can you please tell me if i handled this situaation properly
<phunyguy> yes because we can see all channels all the time.
<rww> O_O
 * rww spies on phunyguy's sekrit channels
<Pici> weird
<io> what is?
<Pici> that question earlier from basketball
<io> yeah harris is a little strange
<basketball> How do ypu
<basketball> Guys monitor profanity
<genii> basketball: We do it manually
<basketball> You dont have a bot
<LjL-Calvino> we do, but the bot is the one that needs to be monitored most closely for profanity
<basketball> Do you know of an op that o can apply that will like mute the perskn who said it
<basketball> Like the floodbot did
 * genii stares in horror at ubottu's potty-mouth
<chu> Not even gonna try and parse that
<rww> basketball: This is the operator channel for Ubuntu core channels. If you have general op questions, you're better off asking somewhere where that's on-topic, like #freenode.
<basketball> Thanks for not helping
<rww> You're welcome. Hopefully #freenode is more helpful :)
<chu> No worries; wasn't our job.
<rww> no you
<bazhang> emacs has acquired the text editor
<chu> Shocking
<bazhang> ikr
<rww> bazhang: referring to vim mode?
<bazhang> just remember, before iMacs came emacs
<bazhang> rww, ofc
<rww> good
 * rww salutes
<chu> What's the "good" vim mode called? evil?
<rww> i think so
<bazhang> vim
<chu> :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, AussieDownUnder said: wht is mode i
<io> denied
<rww> @mark #ubuntu GnikLlort bringing bot into channel, has been appraised of channel guidelines, ban them next time they do it
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> swaglord546  <-- is that the bot?
<rww> yes
<bazhang> * [[OpTiC]IRCman] #freenode #ubuntu #debian ##linux
<bazhang> bot
<VlanX> hi all
<k1l> hi
<VlanX> I would like to understand why I got kicked out #ubuntu few time ago
<VlanX> an op assumed I was xposting just because I posted a similar question on #centos and kicked me w/ out giving me the chance to reply
<ikonia> as I kicked you, I'll explain
<ikonia> you stated you where using centos in #centos and wanted the shutdown command
<ikonia> you then joined #ubuntu and asked for the shutdown command in "linux"
<ikonia> it's clear you understand that #centos is for centos and #ubuntu for ubuntu as you said "centos" not "linux" in #centos
<ikonia> however as you asked for Linux in #ubuntu not "ubuntu" and you also wanted to know it the specific command for centos it's safe to assume you where cross posting
<ikonia> 11:43 < VlanX> hey guy... is shutdown -p even a correct command for linux/bsd?
<ikonia> #ubuntu does not support linux, bsd or centos - it supports the Ubuntu linux distribution only
<ikonia> I hope that clarifies why oyu where removed from the channel
<VlanX> ikonia: I'm on #ubuntu like 24/7, you should be used to see me there, asking and also responding if I can be of help, couldnt you just have simply warned me instead? It's not like I was trolling or messing around...
<ikonia> if you're on ubuntu 24x7 then you know it supports Ubuntu only
<VlanX> fair enough... alright, it was fun on #ubuntu... hope we'll meet again in the future
<Pricey> Christ that's a bit harsh ikonia :-/
<Pricey> While I'm at it I'll start perma-banning on ubuntuforums.org where I find people "necro-posting".
<k1l> a lot of nonsense comming form dynamicIP.rima-tde.net :/
<DJones> Yes
<DJones> Also coming from a staticIP.rima-tde.net as well
<DJones> I've muted both the static & the dynamic one, although dynamic probably won't last long
<DJones> I'd love to know whether its a school/college but I've never found any info on who's using it, but a typical nick is "alumno" which to my mind is "student"
<jbroome> skraito doesn't seem to take a hint.
<ikonia> Pricey: he wasn't banned, I just removed him from the channel as he was doing it in other channels too such as #freebsd
<Pricey> ikonia: Sure, still a bit heavy handed I think.
<ikonia> probably,
<bazhang> photek is on: ##linux, #debian, #freenode, and #ubuntu
<bazhang> log bot to twitter
<io> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic l4is posting inappropriate links.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<io> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic I4is posting inappropriate links.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> io:... ?   What was garbage?
<Pici> meat spin
<io> that
<phunyguy> That site has been linked many times in the channel
<io> doesn't make it ok
<Pici> doesn't mean that it is appropriate
<phunyguy> oh I didnt' see the meatspin
<phunyguy> I only saw upside-down-ternet
<phunyguy> oh, it wasn't a link
<phunyguy> my bad, carry on
<phunyguy> :)
<LjL-Calvino> miscommunication.org
<phunyguy> I was thinking to myself... what in the world is wrong with upside-down-ternet instructions?
<LjL-Calvino> what if... m--tspin displayed on an upside-down-ternel proxy? mind->boggled
<Pici> what does 'upside-down-ternet' mean?
<phunyguy> err
<phunyguy> pici, neighbor stealing your wifi?  transparently proxy their traffic, and invert all images
<Pici> oh
<LjL-Calvino> Pici: it's a humorous website suggesting you set up a honeypot kinda thing where people who use your wifi ap end up seeing an upside down version version of every site
<phunyguy> I plan on setting it up tonight with strict content filtering, 500kb/s throttling, and very locked down
<phunyguy> I will make the SSID "FREE INTERNET"
<hggdh> that's enticement...
<LjL-Calvino> phunyguy why not ??u???ui ????
<LjL-Calvino> oh, my unicode's borked
<phunyguy> ahhahahaha
<Pici> Jordan_U: IMO they should be asking in #ubuntu-br
<knome> they?
<Pici> tham ricardooo
<knome> right
<LjL-Calvino> i only ask in #ubuntu-br when i'm particularly cold
<knome> there was a guy asking about pt_BR language support before in #x, so wondering if they didn't find their way there
<knome> seemed to have problems tuping and joining...
<hggdh> LjL-Calvino: good move
<Pici>  <?ricardooo> Jordan_U: portuguese people sucks they are all lazy
<Unit193> Tuping?
<Pici> <?ricardooo> Jordan_U: im portuguese i know what im doing...
<knome> Unit193, got me. typing...
<LjL-Calvino> Pici: didn't you know? they're also famous for their consistency
<Pici> LjL-Calvino: :P
<LjL-Calvino> Pici: sometimes i've seen jrib deny his own existence
<hggdh> Pici: then it is not -br, it is -pt (which as dead as a door, right now)
<Jordan_U> Pici: To be honest, I expect that their written portugese is equally as rambling and malformed. I may be wrong though.
<Pici> Jordan_U: that is possible.
<LjL-Calvino> hggdh: not really, since -br is used for both PT and BR support
<Pici> hggdh: pt is the loco channel, br is for the language.
<hggdh> immensely so. Portuguese is not an easy language.
<Pici> or language and loco
<Jordan_U> hggdh: I assume that sentences are capitalized and end in periods in portugese, correct? (That is the main problem I'm trying to help ricardooo with with regard to their English)
<LjL-Calvino> written portoguese is about as easy as spanish or italian, fwiw... while spoken portuguese is about as easy as spanish or italian if you are a deaf-blind person
<hggdh> Jordan_U: pretty much like English, yes.
<hggdh> LjL-Calvino: I agree. I can usually make some sense of written Italian, about 80% sense of written Spanish (except Catalá), and so on
<Jordan_U> I'm at a loss as to how to explain to ricardooo what it means to use proper capitaliztion and punctuation. I think they probably know and just choose not do write properly but I'm not sure.
<hggdh> Jordan_U: I would say it is his intention. There is no excuse for badly formed phrases. If he indeed is Portuguese, he should know that
<LjL-Calvino> Jordan_U: is the problem they're not capitalizing and using periods *on IRC* (and #ubuntu specifically)?
<Jordan_U> LjL-Calvino: Yes. (And they're making terrible run on sentences to the point of uninteligibility, but I'm hoping that capitalization and punctuation will help with that).
<Unit193> >_>
<LjL-Calvino> buuuut... i never capitalize my messages on IRC, or end them with a period
<LjL-Calvino> it has rarely seemed to be a problem (except with the very most prescriptivistianist in ##english)
<hggdh> LjL-Calvino: on the previous sentence you used *both* capitalisation and punctuation marks...
<hggdh> it is not ending with a period, it is using punctuation marks that is the basic issue
 * hggdh notes the absence of a period above
<LjL-Calvino> hggdh: note that a basic meaning of "capitalize" is to capitalize the first letter in a word (and specifically in a sentence), while a "period" is not any generic punctuation mark
<Jordan_U> LjL-Calvino: Yes, but you do use them when not having them would make your message uninteligable.
 * Pici notes that ikonia has banned them now
<LjL-Calvino> Jordan_U: true, unless my intention is in fact to make the message unintelligible
<genii> Well, board meeting to attend. Laters
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-20
<zsw_> hello
<zsw_> sorry
<zsw_> can we discuss my ban
<zsw_> hello can someone help me set up an ad hoc network please
<IdleOne> you were given the link to appeal your ban, you are now ban evading again in order to try and resolve your ban. Please part this channel and email the IRCC
<zsw_> whats that?
<Xuisce> hi all
<Xuisce> a user named RUBICN64 has been spamming me in #ubuntu
<Xuisce> and others a few hours ago
<Xuisce> any staff ? or ops?
<IdleOne> Xuisce: what are they spamming?
<IdleOne> pm me if it is offensive
<Unit193> !appeals > zsw_
<Unit193> Bah.
<Pici> Unit193: kicking/removing someone with a factoid in the kick message is supposed to have ubottu send it to them.
<xubuntu986> can i talk to an op
<Unit193> Pici: Yes.
<Pici> xubuntu986: there are only ops here, feel free to state your issue.
<xubuntu986> im actualy zack
<phunyguy> hi, I would like to discuss my basn in #ubuntu-offtopic
<phunyguy> ban
<xubuntu986> and theres bin a misunderstanding
<Pici> which misunderstanding is that?
<xubuntu986> someone used my usen name and caused trouble and im baned from xubuntu,ubuntu,ubuntu-offtopic etc
<chu> lol
<Pici> which nick?
<xubuntu986> and if you look at the logs in ubuntu you will see our ip are diffrent
<xubuntu986> nick zsw
<xubuntu986> or zack
<phunyguy> *sigh*
<xubuntu986> knome will disagree
<Pici> so your name isn't zack?
<zack234> no it is but my frend dylan used zack
<Pici> what about steve?
<zack234> who steve
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, SonikkuAmerica said: !! phunyguy muted IdleOne ... is this mute-iny?
<zack234> what
<LjL-Calvino> pff
<LjL-Calvino> ignore
<Pici> zack234: one moment
<zack234> hello
<zack234> ok
<zack234> this is quite a moment
<zack234> :p
<LjL-Calvino> i'd provide on-hold music, but it's generally not appreciated
<Pici> zack234: okay. So your friend was in #ubuntu and #xubuntu as you on Jan 12th and Feb 5th. Does that sound right?
<zack234> yes
<Pici> Do you know why they were banned?
<zack234> i think trolling and spamming? thats what knome told me
<Pici> Have you been made aware of our channel guidelines/
<zack234> yes very
<Pici> so, heres the deal
<zack234> what
<zack234> email counsel?
<Pici> I'm inclined to unban you on two conditions 1) If we see poor behavior on your part again, we won't be willing to unban 2) you keep your computer secure and yell at your 'friends'
<Pici> does that seem fair/
<zack234> yes
<zack234> i ceep my pc secure he was useing diffrent pc actualy
<zack234> just my username
<Pici> perhaps you should look into registering and identifying to a nick so that people cannot impersonate you as easily.
<zack234> yes
<zack234> well thanks
<Pici> let us know if you can't get into a channel, I think I removed the relevant bans
<genii> Holy netsplits Batman
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic SN3 using his script again, and is now warned... again....
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> Couldn't help jabbing blitz a little... I'll stop now.
<DJones> @mark presto0 Using Centos & not able to join the channel due to registered nick
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<DJones> Removed from #ubuntu, too lazy to bother registering their own nick
<HDRDanny> rww, you're an idiot.
<HDRDanny> FIF
<LjL-Calvino> [citation needed]
<HDRDanny> None needed.
<HDRDanny> Fif.
<rww> HDRDanny: That very well may be. Are you planning on answering me yet?
<LjL-Calvino> i don't know what fif means :(
<HDRDanny> Fif.
<HDRDanny> I aint got no lawyer.
<jbroome_> you were blatantly off topic and belligerant about it
<HDRDanny> fif.
<rww> and it's not the first time.
<HDRDanny> fif
<HDRDanny> have some fuckin' fun.
<LjL-Calvino> boo
<HDRDanny> I wasn't there to promote anything besides free shit for people less fortunate.
<HDRDanny> So.
<HDRDanny> fif
<LjL-Calvino> is this even about an ubuntu channel?
<HDRDanny> OH NOES
<HDRDanny> Yeah. #badbuntu
<jbroome_> Is there anything else or are you stuck on 'fif'?
<rww> LjL-Calvino: yes, #ubuntu
<rww> Anyways, for future reference, the Fifth Amendment pertains to interactions you have with the US Government. As I am not the US Government, and #ubuntu is not a US court of law, we're not really concerned with such things.
<IdleOne> All done here?
<rww> nope, typing
<IdleOne> k
<rww> Also, as you said, there are almost 2000 people in #ubuntu, and as you said, I am not your mother. In response to there being a lot of people, #ubuntu has rules to stop it from being an unreadable mess where nobody can get support. One of those rules is that we don't allow non-support questions. There are other, better channels for that.
<rww> And since I'm not your mother, I'm not responsible for keeping track of your behavior all the time. If we feel that you're not able to abide by these rules, you don't get to use the channel. Hence you ending up here.
<rww> So, the reason I asked, is because I wanted some assurance from you that I won't need to keep you from being offtopic in the future and that you will stick to Ubuntu support.
<rww> You refused to provide that assurance, and you will not be using #ubuntu until that situation is fixed.
<rww> Now I'm done.
<rww> and you're active but not responding, so I assume you're done too?
<Unit193> Ah.
<IdleOne> wow
<Unit193> Mhmm.
<Pricey> IdleOne: Damnit.
<IdleOne> Pricey: sorry, had to blame someone
<Tm_T> HDRDanny: anything else we can help you with? if not, please part the channel
<HDRDanny> You're not my mother.
<HDRDanny> Please don't tell me how to live my life.
<HDRDanny> Fif.
<jbroome_> enough of that
<Tm_T> why chanserv isn't opping me?
<jbroome_> you've got voice
<DJones> Tm_T: Netsplits, services have been broken on and off for the last 6 hours
<DJones> Working for me at the minute in #u
<Tm_T> oh, right
<HDRDanny> You should fuck off, you mangy cunt.,
 * genii hugs Tm_T
<genii_> Meh.
<knome> say no more
<genii> @comment 59859 Spam and run spanish URL again. See also 59767
<ubottu> Comment added.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, grisza said: ubottu, Jordan booting is ok now restart and f12 and usb first ?
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-21
<hyperair> hi. does anyone know about the bans for zack123/zsw?
<chu> I thought Pici removed them yesterday?
<hyperair> he's in #lubuntu requesting help for getting himself unbanned.
<hyperair> IdleOne?
<hyperair> looks like he's got the same IPv6 address as IdleOne
<IdleOne> hyperair: yes we unbanned him but apparently we forgot to remove some
<hyperair> hmm?
<IdleOne> but I see no bans that would affect him right now
<hyperair> okay cool
<zack123> hello
<hyperair> hello there.
<zack123> so
<zack123> ...
<hyperair> thank IdleOne. he did the unbanning
<IdleOne> hello zack123 can you try joining #ubuntu now please
<zack123> ok
<hyperair> looks like some bans were left behind by mistake.
<zack123> still baned
<IdleOne> try again please
<zack123> ok
<IdleOne> there ya go.
<zack123> yes
<zack123> thank you verry much
<IdleOne> sure thing
<IdleOne> thanks hyperair
<hyperair> np
<IdleOne> have a good night zack123
<zack123> yea thanks to both of you
<zack123> gn
<hyperair> np
<zack123> im still kinda baned from #xubuntu
<IdleOne> gimme a minute
<zack123> ok
<IdleOne> try now
<zack123> i all good :)
<zack123> thx
<IdleOne> yup
<DJones> @mark xeon  xeon> I use BackTrack5 r3. Is  possible  hack the  web site with BackTrack?
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<JoeSomebody> page not found ... http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/leadership-conduct, can someone help with that?
<knome> JoeSomebody, this is not exactly the channel to discuss that, but where do you see the link?
<JoeSomebody> off ubuntu.com of course , i was trhink of it as irc, but as i just realized (unfortunately) you got nothing to do with ubuntu.com support, do you?
<JoeSomebody> i understand volunteers on irc may not be able to help me, or may be unwilling, but i expected more of the actual site , who we actually pay
<JoeSomebody> can you direct me to these dudes?
<JoeSomebody> i asked them for help yesterday via ubuntu.com no reply
<JoeSomebody> it seems i have to buy support to evaluate ubuntu properly, i already tried on my own, and that is kinda sad, not linux-like to me
<knome> JoeSomebody, point me to the exact page where you see the link and i might be able to help you with it.
<JoeSomebody> i suspect why i get no help is due to an incident a couple years ago, unfortunately ikonia is not here to ask BUT BEFORE YOU RAISE BANHAMMER, i may be wrong, i'm an ass sometimes :)
<JoeSomebody> i do not wish to piss anyone off, ever, not then , not now
<JoeSomebody> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess
<JoeSomebody> bottom of page
<JoeSomebody> now you know i am prepared for next ban LOL
<knome> the page is fixed
<JoeSomebody> wow, nice :)
<knome> you can leave the channel now if you don't have other issues since this channel has a no idling policy
<JoeSomebody> yes, please apologize to ikonia for the past as i am not able to keep waiting on channels people any more, rather pay than be ignored , laughed at etc.
<JoeSomebody> ok?
<JoeSomebody> and stop telling people to go back to windows, expecially pissed off ex-microsoft partners
<knome> your message is in the logs. you can leave now.
<knome> IRCC: commented out the leadership CoC link from that page, feel free to uncomment when you have a working link
<knome> apparently it's merged in the main CoC 2.0
<Pricey> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct seems broken to me.
<knome> that's a bit weird, ack
<Pricey> I'll just trundle on abiding by v1 and not v2!
<knome> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<knome> well it does say "current version"
<knome> and links to 2.0
<knome> though it says released 2005-04-12
<knome> that can't be right
<Pricey> I imagine it probably shouldn't say "Yes" for having signed the CoC on your profile if it's an out of date version too.
<Pricey> Or at least clarify which.
<Pricey> In related news, wow it's been 8 years.
<knome> :)
<tsimpson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LeadershipCodeofConduct
<tsimpson> though it seems like it's obsoleted
<ubottu> In ubottu, geirha said: abs is Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a comprehensive for bash scripting in linux. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/. Not recommended for beginners.
<ubottu> In ubottu, geirha said: abs is Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a comprehensive resource for bash scripting in linux. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/. Not recommended for beginners.
<ubottu> In ubottu, geirha said: bashguide is http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide is a beginner friendly guide to bash that emphasizes good practices. Recommended by #bash
<ubottu> In ubottu, trijntje said: dd is The Unix 'dd' command can manipulate files on a bit by bit basis. It is an extremely powerful tool, and has the ability to severely damage your system. Do not run any 'dd' commands you see online unless you fully understand them. When in doubt, please ask people in the channel to verify if a command containing 'dd' is safe to use.
<popey> mootbot seems missing from #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<trijntje> Hi all, we just had a user in #ubuntu that had broken his system by using dd to write a bunch of zeros to the first sectors of his disk. So, I created a factoid for dd
<Pricey> !dd
<DJones> popey: Looks like thats run by the ScribesTeam, might be worth asking in #ubuntu-scribes
<popey> haha, me and emma in there
<popey> so no, probably not
<DJones> Ah well, I guess they need to update their wiki page
<DJones> Is mootbot still maintained by seeker
<jussi> DJones: I thought AlanBell was handling mootbot now
<DJones> jussi: Could be, I know he does meetingology, I was just going off the mootbot project page that had seeker listed
<jussi> yeah, I may be wrong...
<knome> jussi, of course you are always wrong :)
 * jussi shoots knome in the foot
<knome> shoots and leaves?
<knome> "ow"
 * knome farts in jussi's nose
<knome> your daughter's sweater is still here. not that it likely still fits her...
<jussi> knome: yeah, im aware of the fact...
<jussi> and unlikely it fits her still...
<knome> yep
<knome> come have some coffee some day
<knome> i have lots of it in stock now, they had a super sale on löfbergs coffee in k-citymarket :)
<knome> (three for 10€! usually ~5-6€ per one!)
<knome> too alluring
<genii> @comment 59741 Reviewed, not lifted.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<miseria> "nunca trates de abarcar el mundo con las dos manos, al final de tus dias, te quedaras sin manos y sin mundo" *bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<popey> came here to report miseria as a spammer...
<genii> Hehe
<genii> popey: I banned that one from a few channels now and saw it in 8-9 others doing the same spam. Reported it in #freenode but still hasn't been k-lined
<genii> ( this is like 3-4 days now
<genii> @comment  Spanish spam and run. See also 59767 and 59859
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> @comment 59867 Spanish spam. Same user (or bot) as 59866, 59859, 59767, 59768
<ubottu> Comment added. 59867 will be removed after 16 hours and 36 minutes.
<genii> Whups
<genii> @comment 59866 Spanish spam. Same user (or bot) as  59859, 59767, 59768
<ubottu> Comment added. 59866 will be removed after 16 hours and 36 minutes.
<phunyguy> o.O
<genii> phunyguy: miseria again
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (rogue bot named jje)
<IdleOne> done
<knome> so,
<knome> is zsw now okay, eg. not the kid we saw earlier?
<knome> apparently asking about cracking some passwords
<knome> "i just got cain&able [sic]"
<knome> http://www.oxid.it/cain.html
<Pici> I remember that tool...
<Pici> also, he was supposed to be okay.
<knome> i guess.
<knome> let's have a look
<knome> file:///usr/share/doc/python-launchpadlib/docs/files/mugshot.png
<knome> what is this file doing on my computer?!
<knome> must be something to do with jussi
<Jordan_U> knome: Smiling.
<knome> Jordan_U, got it. thanks. now i can sleep the night.
<knome> somebody's smiling on MY. COMPUTER!
<Jordan_U> As far as I can tell it's just there for those following the examples in /usr/share/doc/python-launchpadlib/docs/hosted-files.txt . Though I'm not sure.
<knome> yeah... but amagad that "artwork"
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-22
<Jordan_U> knome: Clearly you just don't understand art.
<knome> Jordan_U, well clearly. why didn't any of my clients tell the art they paid for is crap? good lord these clients today, paying for something they don't like.
<knome> :)
<Jordan_U> knome: That's why you don't understand, it's all about money for you. I think you'll benefit from experiencing true art like this: http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5047/5367323485_c459b4d6eb.jpg that artist was clearly not motivated by greed (though the piece sold for $1.7 Million USD).
<knome> well that i understand more than the other mentioned piece
<knome> is that JPG packing or part of the piece?
<knome> :P
<Jordan_U> knome: That is the piece, in its entire glory.
<IdleOne> that sold for 1.7 million?
<IdleOne> I ned to go buy some paint
<IdleOne> need
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (AntiSpamMeta)
<IdleOne> done
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #xubuntu (treehouse,)
<DJones> Oh joy GNAA attacks in #f again
<genii> popey k1l   Just a heads up on Dalvikin in -touch, being fairly abusive and lots of language on ogra. I don't have ops there
<popey> thanks
<genii> np
 * genii makes more coffee
<DJones> Managed to get a connection just in time for coffee then
 * genii slides DJones a fresh mug
<DJones> Better give freenode staffers a jug of hot java lava, they probably need it by now
<genii> DJones: Yeah I was watching them being tortured earlier when the system was just getting back up
<genii> popey: Dalvikin was also going on a bit earlier in #android ... seems to have some no-name Chinese tablet that he bricked and now frustrated and angry and venting
<popey> ahh, ok
<popey> ogra has more patience than I
<genii> We need more ogra types :)
<popey> heh
<DJones> I read that as we need more ogre types
<popey> that too
<genii> With big sticks to beat back the trolls
<DJones> Definatly
 * genii procrastinates a bit longer about going in to work
<Adran> So.. Yeah.
<IdleOne> sup dude?
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-23
<genii> ubottu: yadda yadda
<bazhang> 3.14RC kernel and 13.10?
<bazhang> is that even supported?
<genii> Probably not :) Maybe mainline
<bazhang> is aristoteles the one wiht the rc kernel?
<bazhang> hard to remember as he's just complaining/threatening to g o back to debain
<bazhang> <Guest61902> Can Ubuntu make a KFreeBSD
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<TJ-> Is anyone active in #ubuntu? Got abusive message from "L0UDmouth":  16:23 <L0UDmouth> faggot nigger. Trying to avoid giving any reaction satisfaction to that user. Second time in a week I've had this kind of random abuse whilst helping someone in the channel.
<LjL> not bad
<LjL> well, they aren't connected anymore, i don't see any user from a similar IP now in #ubuntu, and i'm not an #ubuntu op myself
<LjL> but i'll leave a note to the other ops about this person (in case they don't see it here)
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops L0UDmouth Harrassing at least one user (TJ-) in #ubuntu by means of random insults in PM, keep an eye in case they come back
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<TJ-> Thanks. I had a server disconnect just as I was looking them up, so not surprised they're gone. The pattern is strange, the 'user' sends a couple of almost random missives directed at me in the channel (I don't respond) and then they send random abuse phrases in private.  Feels like a 'bot
<LjL> could be
<LjL> was the nickname similar the other times?
<TJ-> No, but the IP is. Last time: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6982592/
<TJ-> This time: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6982597/
<LjL> lovely
<TJ-> Last time ikonia dealt with them
<LjL> uh, yes i'm seeing that now
<LjL> but the ban should still be active actually
<LjL> maybe the recent split-fest took it away
<LjL> no
<TJ-> I just did a grep in my logs for that user's /24 subnet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6982622/
<LjL> oh i'm dumb, i failed to notice the IP isn't *identical*
<TJ-> :)
<LjL> heh, i doubt it's bluefoxicity
<LjL> which does make it more annoying to ban the subnet :\
<TJ-> whois shows it's a large T-Mobile USA net:  NetRange:       172.32.0.0 - 172.63.255.255
<TJ-> I doubt you'd be popular if you banned a /11 :)
<LjL> TJ-: the "popular" train has left the station long ago
<LjL> i've seen bans... which you humans couldn't fathom... country bans... bans on short idents...
<LjL> but seriously, i guess it'll be going to be a matter of chasing this guy ;(
<DJones> It sounds like somebody I kept banning that was using something like a myvz.com host
<TJ-> It's not frequent enough to waste time on, but I thought it needs to be noted since the user could be sending similar messages to other who aren't as familiar with IRC
<DJones> LjL: Similar to 54991
<DJones> That troll was most from a 174.sub-174*.myvzw.com host
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (roadrunner needs a spanking)
<Seveas> hey lazy buggers, we need someone in #ubuntu
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (get rid of roadrunner  please)
<LjL-Calvino> psh, ops on a Sunday
<phunyguy> hi
<xmetal> well my appologizes for "being rude" but i am not backing down from my opinion... I will just keep my ideas to myself next time .. again sorry
<xmetal> nothing i can do about that ban I suppose
<xmetal> still not sure why though (other than the posted message)
<xmetal> bbl to try to sort this out
<xmetal> alight then
<ikonia> ?
<xmetal> seriously, i am sorry if i sounded rude, i wasn't being serious about it .. i just was putting in my two sense ... I will leave it at that ... no hard feelings as I didn't mean to sound rude
<xmetal> justed wanted to help
<ikonia> plesae, that's just not true
<ikonia> you where trying to make it sound like false things where being said, call me a troll because my view differed to yours and try to belittle information - for whatever reason
<ikonia> so please don't say "I didn't mean to be rude, I just want to help" when that's clearly not the intention
<xmetal> it really is but i will not continue with it.  I didn't mean to come across like that
<xmetal> i will let it go
<xmetal> have a nice day
<LjL-Calvino> nice catalysing
<ikonia> thanks
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu LeeMerriman insulting helpers
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> @mark JellaB #ubuntu-offtopic using custom afk nicks (a1|away), instead of /away - sent PM to notify user.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> @mark til4k #ubuntu-offtopic using foul language after being warned about it last night
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-16
<bazhang> <prohobo> hi, im having trouble with Outlook Exchange Web App
<bazhang> ubuntu got outlook
<bazhang> sweet
<rww> no, but it has a web browser last I checked
<rww> and surpringly, Outlook Web App is a web app
<Tm_T> ...which is quite IE-dependent, or was last time I checked
<rww> nope
<rww> iirc it works better under IE, but is fine under Firefox
<Unit193> Correct.
<Tm_T> works yes, I recall at some point half of the functionality wasn't there though
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (can the polish contigent be kicked please)
<Myrtti> same ip
<Pici> da
<bazhang> the length of the ops list almost crashed my IRC
<bazhang> stdin?
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> 5 people use irssi.
<Pici> also pi is exactly 3
<bazhang> held back answer: how long is a piece of string
<bazhang> Prezident> somsip: linux kernel is built on unix kernel.
<bazhang> his info is getting wronger and wrongererer
<k1l> <ludocode> i'm not actually using ubuntu anymore. i'm on arch mainly, but i'm installing debian on another system right now and it asked me to choose a mirror
<k1l> totally the time to join #ubuntu and start ranting
<bazhang> better than linus owns 10% of the kernel
<k1l> Bl4ckD34-: hi
<bazhang> he;s trying to prove linux is simply a rewrite of unix
<k1l> he should state that to the lkml :)
<bazhang> heheh
<bazhang> and PS android is LINUX
<k1l> !guidelines > Prezident
<io> chokoit aka snardbarfulator in -ot == bad news
<bazhang> Prezident> You can try #ubuntu-kde fspkwon91
<bazhang> augh
<ubottu> io called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> super duper bad news instabannage bad news
<io> I don't have my handy dandy scripts available to me and I can't do it manually because too forgetfull
<io> forgetful also
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> prezident is so far wrong as to almost come around to right again
<io> phunyguy: forget the guidelines. he is a troll4life
<io> thank you
<phunyguy> oh, common issue?
<bazhang> eternal
<bazhang> tag team!
<io> 3 way
<bazhang> slow draw mcgraw
<bazhang> "whonix"
<bazhang> (it's the App Store for Ubuntu)
<bazhang> we are doomed
<k1l_> Hello, I am trying to dualboot Windows 98 and Lubuntu.... what?
<ubottu> Basketball called the ops in #ubuntu (christian3399)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-17
<HFSPLUS> HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED!
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (skittles)
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (skittles)
<k1l> hi Bl4ckD34Th
<k1l> Bl4ckD34Th: would you mind to leave this channel?
<Bl4ckD34Th> why?
<Bl4ckD34Th> ok
<k1l> because its a team channel. you are free to join if there is something you want to deal with the ops team
<Bl4ckD34Th> sorry
<Bl4ckD34Th> have a nice day
<Bl4ckD34Th> ok, sorry my friend
<Bl4ckD34Th> i belive it was a ubuntu discussion channel
<Bl4ckD34Th> i like and i use ubuntu
<Bl4ckD34Th> ok
<Bl4ckD34Th> bye
<bazhang> rww is alive
<rww> bazhang: I'd hope that's my default status.
<bazhang> @random yay HURD
<ubottu> HURD
<bazhang> aww
<bazhang> <AegNuddel> ------------my keyb-oar-d -is -n-o-w rand-o-mly --t-y-ping m-i--nus si-g--ns-
<ubottu> In ubottu, zz_Bl4ckD34Th said: zz_Bl4ckD34Th is currently away, try again later
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-18
<Pici> Probably should have been !sv
<ki7mt> can one of you ops go to the main channel and take care of Adam_ .. he's being really annoying.
<bazhang> @random honey vinegar k1l
<ubottu> vinegar
<bazhang> awwww!
<bazhang> "why waste the honey"
<bazhang> happy chinese new year to all
<bazhang> year of the sheep
<Unit193> Baaa.
<bazhang> HODOR
<bazhang> like pulling teeth in support today
<bazhang> butnu slow halp
<Pici> hodor
<bazhang> IAMGOROOT
<bazhang> <Paddy_NI> I have also made offering to Cthulhu whilst dancing naked with a dead chicken around a fire in my yard.
<bazhang> unusual, as support chat goes
<Unit193> Isn't paddy quite known?
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> infamous one might say
<popey> We should probably talk at some point about what we do about phone support once they're out in the wild.
<popey> Whether we continue to punt people over to #ubuntu-touch, or whether we support in #ubuntu
<bazhang> free phones, support is on
<popey> :)
<bazhang> otherwise, talk to the hand
<popey> I think that's actually a resonable request.
<bazhang> or just a p i c i approved factoid
<popey> We have a community donation fund. Which we can use to buy stuff for community people. We have bought phones in the past, mainly for developers. But support makes sense too.
<popey> Is this something that I should bring up on the irc list or what?
<bazhang> most subscribed list in human history
<rww> probably could handle it the same way we handle K|X|Lubuntu, Server, etc. Support is available in #ubuntu, but /better/ support may be available in $chan
<bazhang> #ubuntu-drool
<rww> and the issue with giving out phones would be deciding who would get one. plenty of people in the IRC Team don't offer support, and plenty (most?) of the core support people aren't in the IRC Team
<bazhang> we can then make the factoid !drool
<rww> (or leave out the "better", but yeah)
<bazhang> plus I would get de-opped much sooner for jokingly having started it all
<popey> Yeah, fair point.
<popey> So the question then is, who are the most active, most reliable support people perhaps?
<rww> That's a delightfully non-trivial question that I don't think we ever found a good way of creating metrics for.
<rww> disregarding jono's `thankbot' idea ;)
<popey> haha
<rww> As far as support in #ubuntu... I think the best thing you can do is have good, google-able support resources for Ubuntu Phone. #ubuntu volunteers tend to be self-directed as long as there's something for them to refer to.
<popey> we try and chuck answers on au
<rww> yeah, askubuntu is perfect for this
<popey> but dont cover every use case of course
<popey> we're also making a help app to install on the phone
<popey> which has some of the basics
<rww> how's the emulator doing these days? that would probably be useful too
<popey> terrible
<popey> IMHO
<rww> bazhang: < Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, PRAISE CTHULHU, CURER OF GPG ERRORS!
<rww> Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Werner Koch R'SA wgah'nagl fhtagn
<bazhang> haha
<genii> Is it Cthulhu day or something?
<rww> nope, just Paddy_NI day
<genii> Ah
<bazhang> Cthulhu day is the *last* day
 * genii makes more coffee
<tonyyarusso> Huh.  I'm reading on Twitter that Freenode has been blocking TOR users for the last week or so - anyone know about that?
<Myrtti> blocking?
<Myrtti> not really.
<Myrtti> Tor is turned off.
<Myrtti> well, freenode's own hidden services are turned off.
<Myrtti> turns out people haven't got better things to do than to try to bruteforce passwords using SASL.
<Myrtti> especially when using TOR.
<h00k> tor is for hackers only
<k1l_> and freenode doesnt like haxx0rs anymore?
<h00k> I's just trollin'
<Pici> only nethackers
<Myrtti> for those following at home: trying to connect through an exit node has always been blocked, and the only way to connect to freenode has been through our hidden service.
<Myrtti> if hidden service is down, you can't use freenode through tor at all.
 * Pici makes notes
<Pici> (not really, I knew this already)
 * h00k copies Pici's notes, forgets to change the name
<Pici> Anyway, I think the connection count for the hidden service was only a few hundred anyway. Not insignificant, but not really a big hit against the 90,000+ other connections.
<Myrtti> you have hit the nail on the head
<tonyyarusso> Pici: Maybe so, but the InfoSec nerds I follow are upset :)
<tonyyarusso> anyway, gotta grab a shower before church
<Myrtti> infosec nerds are upset by the fact that freenode has prevented bruteforcing accounts? I might find some logic in this situation sometime next week.
<valorie> tor is useful for more than haxxors
<valorie> it lets in people from China, Iran, etc.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-19
<k1l> * Drone` sets quiet on *!*@204.112.199.136
<k1l> what was that?
<Pici> claims it was repeating
<k1l> i dont see that ip in ubuntu anyway
<Pici> it was Sumitabha
<Pici> Drone` announced it in #ubuntu-ops-monitor
<k1l> ah, the bot used the decrypted ipv4
<Pici> ah, I didn't really even look at the user's host myself.
<Unit193> Got traceback, bot hickup.
 * io burps Drone`
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-20
<k1l_> i  start to think janmsistooschr] (~jatosmson@172.56.10.118): realname is the j4s0n guy.
<rww> k1l_: janmsistooschr = jasonmchristos = network-wide problem user
<rww> idk who j4s0n is, might be the same one
<k1l_> thanks for confirming.
<k1l_> see ban 65036 and 65429
<rww> but yeah, he's easy to find, he always uses anagrams of his original nick
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (backbox)
<ikonia> hello Guest85589
<Guest85589> hello ikonia
<ikonia> how can we help you ?
<Guest85589> ikonia, it says you are banned
<ikonia> from where ?
<Guest85589> #ubuntu
<Guest85589> I am attempting to have the system upgrade and it doesn't show the newer releases.
<ikonia> Guest85589: one moment please
<ikonia> let me look into why you are having problems with the channel
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> Guest85589: it would appear you are a the user janmsistooschr who was earlier banned from the #ubuntu channel
<ikonia> Guest85589: probably best to /part the channel now and go about your day
<Guest85589> you calculated the probability?
<ikonia> no - I'm sure
<ikonia> hence please leave and go about your day
<Guest85589> I am not pro-bably
<Guest85589> pro-life
<ikonia> what now ? if this is more time wasting I'll just ban you here and be done
<Guest85589> I am never done
<k1l> j4s0n on it again?
<ikonia> yes
<OmegaOne> HELLO!
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-21
<rww> apparently he got bored and is now in #ubuntu+1
<rww> i think i'll go the ignore route
<elky> it worked
<elky> meanwhile i'm trying to figure if psyke is worth keeping around
<elky> everytime i look they're saying something baity or stupid
<k1l_> oh. timebomb imho. uses any chance to stirr up the channel.
<rww> jasonmchristos in #xubuntu as bry8knight. knome's in there talking to him, and I let elky know too.
<Unit193> Ah, that's who.  Danke.
<rww> Unit193: you see the usual rww tactic for dealing with him. He tends to pause or leave when named.
<rww> (if he's trying to hide on a non-jasonmchristos style nick)
<rww> aww, I guess pause.
<elky> also psyke is currently being himself in #freenode
<bazhang> <omgitsmit> #LayingPipeTho
<bazhang> more commentary than support
<bazhang> ubuntu-studio> deep web you
<bazhang> retroispresto> Who kicked fazz?
<bazhang> known issue^ ?
<Skype> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfRzNnU6D50
<Skype> why did i get banned from ubuntu-offtopic?
<phunyguy> Skype: see the line you just posted upon entering this channel.
<phunyguy> That is the reason you were banned.  Stuff like that.
<Skype> i cant see it anymore
<Skype> the window closed
<phunyguy> okay.  Well I am afraid I am not removing the ban at this time.  If there is nothing else, please part the channel.  Thank you.
<Skype> i remeber mentioning something about my nick being an anagram
<Skype> i got banned and dont even know why
<Skype> swell
<Flannel> Skype: You were banned a few minutes ago for ban evasion.  You were banned a couple of hours ago from #ubuntu-offtopic, and simply working around the ban is not correct.  You should instead come here to discuss the ban and hopefully resolve it.
<Skype> would lighting a candle help?
<Flannel> Probably not.
<Skype> what about saying "my bad" and pound on my chest?
<Flannel> No.  You should come back here tomorrow when you're interested in being genuine.
<Skype> forgive me father for i have sined
<Skype> ill be floggin myself till then
<Skype> cya
<bazhang> skype just seems set on being nonsensical in #u
<lotuspsychje> hi all, i would like to report a dead link on trigger !mailserver in #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> the second link is dead: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<steviedale99> Oi
<steviedale99> Rory's swearing in #ubuntu-offtopic
<steviedale99> Thanks in advance
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (halp)
<DJones> Why does !pt point people to #ubuntu-br as the first option? Surely !pt should point to #ubuntu-pt first, with !br pointing to #ubuntu-br, just seems disrespectful to native languages
<DJones> I don't speak portugeuse, so wouldn't want to suggest different factoids, but 2 different loco channels probably should have different factoids
<IdleOne> I believe it is because -pt was mainly a Loco channel and not really a support channel, also because the -br channel was much larger and did support.
<IdleOne> was/is maily*
<IdleOne> mainly**
<IdleOne> The factoid also explains what I just said, so the .pt user will go to the channel they are looking for after they read the factoid.
<DJones> ok, fair enough
<DJones> Heh, google translate converts #ubuntu-br to #ubuntu-us
<DJones> In a way, using the same logic though, !english should refer people to #ubuntu-uk
<DJones> Which wouldn't be appropriate or sustainable
<DJones> Maybe I;m just being picky
<IdleOne> you are
<IdleOne> :)
<DJones> Heh, wouldn't be the first time
<IdleOne> Do you really want all the people looking for support going to -uk?
<IdleOne> -uk is more for loco activities, no?
<DJones> Yes exactly, as should -br and -pt
<DJones> ..
<IdleOne> and the !br/pt factoids explain the difference
<IdleOne> I am almost certain that the factoid was submitted by the pt and br admins
<IdleOne> it has been this way since 1936, why change it now :P
<DJones> Thats fair enough, I was more wondering why it was different, if both loco channels are happy, then no issue, just seemed odd compared to normal #ubuntu-* channel naming and usage
<DJones> It would be like telling all us/nz/aus users to join -uk for support but to use their own individual loco channels for chat
<DJones> And, no I wouldn't want that
<DJones> BUt comparable issue
<rww> It'd be like telling us/nz/aus users to join #ubuntu for support, since #ubuntu is the largest English-language Ubuntu support channel.
<rww> which
<rww> we often do
<rww> same with #ubuntu-fr and non-.fr French speakers, iirc
<IdleOne> I see no problem with that. Those channels are Loco channels mainly which does not mean they don't do support.
<rww> exactly
<IdleOne> in -qc I often send people to -fr to get support
<IdleOne> sometimes because I simply can't help and other times because reasons
<IdleOne> -fr is just larger than -qc and they are much more active
<IdleOne> like -br and -pt
<DJones> As I said, fair enough, just seemed strange refering portugese users to a brazilian channel first, rather than to their own national channel
<DJones> But if if -br is more active, I can understand it
<IdleOne> DJones: reason 1: br is larger. reason 2: same language is spoken
<DJones> Fair enough, I was just asking the question
<IdleOne> I also heard the "admins" of -us are meanies
<rww> nobody talks in -us, we all hang out in our #ubuntu-us-XX channels :P
<IdleOne> They check ID for lawful citizenship and all that sorta stuff
<IdleOne> ^ just made that up
<IdleOne> log readers don't lose your stuff now
<DJones> In other words, log reads, have you backed up today?
<DJones> s/reads/readers/
<rww> @mark #ubuntu alteregoa still being the same alteregoa as usual i guess
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, IRIS[Laptop] said: !bing is google better then you
<rww> !no > IRIS[Laptop]
<Unit193> Hah.
<io> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<io> heh
<rww> Takk!
<io> de nada
<elky> he individually left #ubuntu-offtopic but is still in kubuntu's offtopic so have fun with that
<bazhang> TalesOfWinnetou> hi bazhang ! what's price
<bazhang> bot or super annoying bot
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-22
<teward> ubuntu-studio in #ubuntu is trolling and being generally disruptive
<ubottu> teward called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntu-studio trolling / disrupting)
<teward> only reason i called !ops was to trigger the mass ops ping
<phunyguy> forwarding retroispresto here via ban.  He needs a talking to.
<phunyguy> The "talking" should be in regards to the nick changing, and now baiting with the nick changing.  "Someone here said they liked the nick whac-a-retro the best"
<elky> i did, because it's apropos whack a mole
<elky> which is true of trying to keep track of him
<phunyguy> :)
<cfhowlett> greetings ops: please check the !nomodeset factoid.  image links are dead.  thank you.
<k1l_> sorry {^^TIBS01^} that vpn hoster is banned.
<bazhang> spinat> im looking for some beta tester
<bazhang> why did I read that as forkbomb tester
<rww> because you're burned out >:D
<bazhang> sorry about that ego stats thing rww
<rww> what's an ego stats thing
<rww> oh
<bazhang> eg0-sum vendetta project guy
<rww> ##chat thing. no worries
<bazhang> he completely flipped out at all the ops there, including staffer
<bazhang> so not just you, if that helps at all
<rww> *shrug* i was bored of freenode meta craziness anyway, am sticking to the Ubuntu namespace
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> just felt I had to say it, at any rate
 * valorie is about to go afk, and there is a "wowaname" in #ubuntu-women who is giving me all the wrong vibes
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-22
<k1l> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<k1l> maybe better use the "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" there instead of apt-get to not confuse dist-upgrade with a distribution upgrade to a new ubuntu release?
<Unit193> Meh.
<dax> do apt and apt-get use the same resolver?
<dax> not 100% relevant, but i'm curious
<k1l> its the new apt-get
<dax> that doesn't answer my question :P
<k1l> damn, you got me ;p
<dax> anyway. +1 on changing it from me
<k1l> i dont know if it got a new resolver. iirc its using the same libs underneath but tries to group things from apt-get, apt-cache etc into one command. and it got a fancy progressbar :)
<dax> (aptitude uses APT too obviously, but i heard they have different resolvers? idk. apt confuses me)
<dax> s/apt/APT/
<dax> !search apt-get
<ubottu> Found: brokenmsn, kde, apt, flashissues, mplayer-fonts, loffice, xbug*, aptoncd, partitionmanager, build-dep and 21 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=apt-get
<dax> wow, lot of crap in there
<dax> !forget brokenmsn
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<valorie> apt rulez over apt-get
<valorie> full-upgrade > dist-upgrade
<dax> i thought apt-get had full-upgrade, but then i read the man page and realized i was thinking about aptitude :3
<k1l> i like it because you dont have to tell people for 5 minutes that dist-upgrade will not update to 16.04
<dax> yeah
<dax> makes a lot more sense too. safe-upgrade vs. full-upgrade
<valorie> it's always been a bad/confusing term
<dax> pretty clear that one does something less "safe", i.e. removing packages
<dax> oh, apt doesn't have safe-upgrade, it just does upgrade. oh well still
<valorie> you can do upgrade && full-upgrade if you are super cautious
<valorie> but I just always do full-upgrade with very good results so far
<Unit193> dax: `apt` is a binary, `apt-get` is also a binary from the same package.  There's benefits to each.
<dax> Unit193: i'm aware
<Unit193> OK, juuuust making sure, didn't sound like you knew. :3
<dax> how so?
<dax> meanwhile, apt is not APT, it just uses it. so that's not confusing at all \o/
<k1l> apt is now a cli frontend to apt :)
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I still use apt-get when apt doesn't have the function I need
<dax> i just use aptitude for everything :|
<Unit193> valorie: Yes apt is good only for basic stuff, and apt list | grep installed,loc
<valorie> I quit using aptitude a looooong time ago
<valorie> confusing
 * dax shrugs
<k1l> i think the wanted to make a everyday apt with basic common usage.
<dax> better than dselect was
<blahdeblah> ubuntuforums.org will be going down for a short time soon
<Flannel> hi blahdeblah.  Is there anything we can help you with operator related?
<blahdeblah> Flannel: no, but thanks anyway; just waiting for the last server to come back :-)
<Flannel> blahdeblah: alright.
<blahdeblah> Flannel: We're almost there; just waiting for the hosts to run through checks
<blahdeblah> Flannel: should be good now
<blahdeblah> Please let us know in #canonical-sysadmin if there are any issues
<Flannel> blahdeblah: Will do, thanks for the notification.
<Flannel> or... too late.
<master> Remove the ban on Phanes.  Round 2.
<dax> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<dax> oh for god's sake ubottu, we already went over this
<Flannel> dax: papers please?
<dax> anyways. reported master to staff as a cloaked sockpuppet of phanes, not that that usually helps much but *shrug*
<Unit193> dax: Try again.
<dax> oh, it was that one this time? usually she hates me because of my cloak
<dax> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<dax> erm, nick
<dax> heh
<dax> alrighty then
<dax> ty
<Unit193> Sure.
<bazhang> <zmanz> im concerned about malware with ubuntu
<bazhang> our friend is back
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Ben64> hey bazhang, apparently zmanz is the spammer thats been targeting #ubuntu lately, you might want to check out #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> thanks Ben64
<k1l_> i already reported master beeing another cloaked account of phanes to tomas in pm since i dont get voiced in #freenode.
<nixoeen> Hey, I'm one of OPs of #ubuntu-ir, but as I didn't use IRC for a long time, my username was removed. Now I'm back again and one of FreeNode staffs told me to mention it here :) Anyone who can help me with this issue?
<nixoeen> wxl, Ok, I will try to reach them :)
<hggdh> nixoeen: please do. We will be here to help after you get them to confirm
<wxl> nixoeen: thank you for understanding. please let me know if i can be of any further help. don't forget the loco-council is available, if needed, as well. (i'm a member)
<Pici> oh man
<Pici> in the files
<k1l_> !rm
<ubottu> The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and for a cautionary story about 'rm' see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_g0tyaIeE
<k1l_> the video is gone.
<Pici> You tube is sorry.
<k1l_> imho we can drop the " and for a cautionary story about 'rm' see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_g0tyaIeE" end of that factoid?
<Pici> go for uit
<Pici> ugh, I cannot type today,.
<ubottu> In ubottu, k1l_ said: !rm is <reply> The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<k1l_> !rm is <reply> The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubottu> But rm already means something else!
<k1l_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l_> !no rm is <reply> The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubottu> I'll remember that k1l_
<k1l_> !rm
<ubottu> The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<k1l_> Pici: you got 10 mins for a query?
<Pici> k1l_: actually heading home in a minute... but if you write something now I'll see it when I get home.
<k1l_> kk
<nixoeen> hggdh, wxl, I already informed the ubuntu-ir-council to confirm about my position (no idea how long it takes), but in case it helps to speed up the process, I just noticed that the Topic of #ubuntu-ir is set by me last year and wasn't change since then. It's something that you can check by just going to the channel.
<nixoeen> s/last year/two years ago
<hggdh> nixoeen: this is good, and shows you had rights to edit the topic (at least). But we would still like to have a confirmation from the Iranian LoCo council.
<Unit193> Technically, shows someone that used to own his nick/account did.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-23
<elky> did yikes only get kicked yesterday?
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (enzlbtyn (ignoring requests to avoid bad language))
<dax> keeping an eye on it ^
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (dafaq)
<dax> banned ^
<nixoeen> hggdh, I am now the member of Iranian LoCo Council :) You can check it here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ir-council/+members
<nixoeen> I mentioned my issue last night, but I guess the users who were there are away now, so I mention it again in case someone else can help me.  I'm one of OPs of #ubuntu-ir, but as I didn't use IRC for a long time, my username was removed. I want to gain my permissions on #ubuntu-ir again. My launchpad ID is nixoeen.
<k1l> nixoeen: i think the irc council is waiting on confirmation of the ir-council.
<nixoeen> k1l, I am now in the ir-council!
<Myrtti> but you're not alone in it.
<nixoeen> Myrtti, They asked for the confirmation of ir-council. So I became the member of it and now as a ir-council member, I confirm it on behalf of ir-council!
<Myrtti> that sounds incredibly and ridiculously wrong
<Myrtti> like, mindblowingly wrong
<nixoeen> Ok, I give up :) Though it's sad that you do not trust a confirmed member of a LoCo Team Council. I just wanted to fix the broken links on the topic of the channel which was set by me 2 years ago! But it isn't worth the hassle. Still, thanks for your time.
<Myrtti> Wobbo: hi, do you need help with something?
<Wobbo> Yes and no. :D
<Myrtti> you're more likely to get any response if you add a bit more words to that
<Wobbo> I automatically reconnect in to this IRC.
<Wobbo> I needed ubuntu-nl all about ReportingBugs.
<Wobbo> So sorry
<Myrtti> btw I messaged nixoeen that my opinion isn't an official opinion
<k1l> i messaged him too. seems like all the ir irc guys went afk for some time. so he is the only active one now.
<Pici> how did he get onto the ir loco council then?
<Myrtti> that is my question too
<Pici> k1l: (also I saw your pm and will respond when my brain starts working sometime today.)
<k1l> i didnt ask about that. and i dont know it.
<k1l> Pici: ok :)
<Myrtti> I understand that he's doing this all with best intentions but it's still a bit wobbly
<k1l> Myrtti: yes. i think he wants to be active in a good way and the issue is the afk groups now.
<Myrtti> I'm not the dictator who says how council members should be selected or leadership rules assigned in every sub project, but the way it's going now just seems wrong
<Myrtti> in this case, I mean
<k1l> imho the ircc coulc grant him +o in that #ubuntu-ir channel when the other one on that access list are afk.  but the way how the ir council is run should be topic for the comunity council
<hggdh> k1l, Myrtti: if he is now in the IR council, then it is confirmed. Stands to reason.
<Myrtti> sure, not questioning that
<svxf> hi
<svxf> why is *!*@*178.162.19* range banned?
<svxf> that's where my bouncer is
<Pici> We have been having trouble with a large amount of spamming coming from that range.
<svxf> :/
<svxf> could you maybe add a +e for 178.162.196.80?
<Pici> svxf: is that you?
<svxf> yup
<Pici> svxf: I think we can do that.. one moment.
<svxf> <3
<Pici> svxf: you should be good now
<svxf> thanks
<Pici> np
<Myrtti> uhoh
<Myrtti> 155141 <+alimj> It appears that this channel is orphaned? #ubuntu-ir? I tried /msg ChanServ access list #ubuntu-ir
<alimj> Hello everyone. I just want to follow if nixoeen has been following the appointment of new OPs for #ubuntu-ir
<alimj> Currently not flooded, but some links in greeting message are dead
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (vikss known spammer)
<tonyyarusso> alimj: I have no idea, but (someone correct me if I'm wrong) I think you might be looking for #ubuntu-irc, since that sounds like a non-core channel.
<alimj> tonyyarusso: Are the core channels listed here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tonyyarusso> alimj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope has them specifically identified.
<alimj> Thanks
<alimj> I would better exit. I have received answer to my question. Thanks o/
<elky> chu: you don't know him right?
<chu> Nope.
<elky> are you actually in india?
<elky> i've lost track of all your travelling now
<chu> Nah, I'm still in Aus with dad :p
<chu> I probably won't be travelling for a while - dad's doing another round of chemo, so I'll basically just hang with him.
<elky> fair enough
<elky> tonyyarusso: ^
<tonyyarusso> ah, lol
<elky> dude's throwing off red flags
<Pici> he was fine earlier
<elky> i didn't see earlier, i just saw the "middle east" comment and got concerned
<chu> Ahh, I didn't see earlier.
<IdleOne> there was a comment?
<IdleOne> All he did was ask a question based on perceived time zone. based on the knowledge he had it was not a bad guess
<elky> there's two continents in the timezone. it was oddly specific
<elky> (the timezone being "tomorrow")
<IdleOne> 50/50
<IdleOne> if he had picked Australia instead would it have triggered?
<chu> Nope. I felt the same as elky :(
<chu> It was oddly specific, and generally, in such cases, it means something else :(
<IdleOne> he seems ok so far
 * elky grabs the popcorn and watches
<elky> tonyyarusso: janc hasn't the slightest clue about gluten despite being informed at length several times already.
<tonyyarusso> ha, so, like most people :P
<Pici> I was just going to say that.
<elky> tonyyarusso: except he's adamant about his facts
<elky> because it's him
<elky> he thought buckwheat was wheat, for example
<elky> and kept saying stuff to try one-up what i said
<k1l> @comment 70544
<ubottu> Dec 29 2015 06:46 rww: unprovoked profanity and hostile behavior towards lotuspsychje, general low-key behavior issues in other channels, recommend discussion of appropriate attitude/respect and !guidelines before unbanning
<k1l> Pici: fyi^
<Pici> k1l: ty
<k1l> that is why he said "i cant join" in first place. he didnt resolve that forwardban. just the same: ubuntu is shit, fix my bugs asap!
<Unit193> Pici: Hiya, seen the pings about Encyclopedia/ubottu?
<Pici> what
<Pici> Unit193: err. no
<ubottu> lordievader called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<elky> well that confirms it's not the racist guy i guess
<lordievader> Good evening, could someone assist in #ubuntu+1? retrojeff is going against quite some rules.
<elky> lordievader: there are people watching aiui
<elky> Pici: are you still watchign there?
<lordievader> Ah, thank you.
<elky> lordievader: until someone responds here, can you pastebin for me the difference between http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/02/23/%23ubuntu+1.txt and what you see in your scrollback?
<lordievader> elky: Here you go, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15183870/
<elky> ok i've removed and banned him so he can't disrupt there
<lordievader> Thank you :)
<elky> let us know when/if he returns
<lordievader> Sure.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-24
<k1l_> :/  not used to the windows copy and paste handling
<Myrtti> interesting
<Ben64> can someone get rid of the leaseweb spam dude? :(
<bazhang> <GuestNew> I'm installing Debian. Because I like that symbol
<Pici> I like the symbol too.
<bazhang> he wants to know the difference
<bazhang> 'the symbol!'
<Pici> it reminds me of a processing thing I did forever ago: http://nullcortex.com/upload/processing/js/spiral/ (mouseover)
<k1l_> cant.. stop ... watching ...
<bazhang> bwhahaha
 * Pici counts down to kickbanning cthirder 
<ubottu> OneM_Industries called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Myrtti> Pici: do you have backlog?
<Myrtti> well, I suppose I might too
<Myrtti> one moment
<OneM_Industries> Troll is back.
<Myrtti> yes, I know.
<OneM_Industries> Sorry.
<OneM_Industries> This is getting silly.
<Pici> Myrtti: sorry, I'm on a call where I need to pay attention.
<Myrtti> ah right, I just cherry picked who was active last
<Myrtti> I solved it by ubottu anyway
<Pici> yay
<OneM_Industries> He is back. He has not said anything, but he is back,.
<bazhang> OneM_Industries, who is back where
<OneM_Industries> The troll. #u-o.
<dax> OneM_Industries: [DasDos], I take it?
<OneM_Industries> Yep.
<OneM_Industries> KiwiIRC>
<OneM_Industries> Webclients....
<dax> 16:11 -- [stalker] Found nicks: DwarfFortress, L337G0D, SouperNerd, Repcur, Homie_Lover, Cardar, [DasDos] from host gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.178.162.216.37
<dax> heh.
<OneM_Industries> A simple but temporarily painful fix would be to limit talk to registered nicks only.
<bazhang> have they chatted since rejoining?
<OneM_Industries> Yep.
<OneM_Industries> This will be their...8th? ban.
<Pici> giving dwarf fortress a bad name :(
<dax> 16:14 -- [DasDos] b2a2d825@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.178.162.216.37 :is messaging you, and you have umode +g.
<dax> :3
<OneM_Industries> Who?
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (A6345-Guest known spammer)
<dax> pretty sure manine is the same person as earlier
<dax> and gone
<k1l_> Bassem is asking about the whole warez spectrum today
<Pici> heh
 * Myrtti facepalms
<k1l_> !unity8 is <reply> Unity8 is the next Unity Desktop running on MIR. It is already used on the smartphones running ubuntu-touch (!touch) and can be tested on the Desktop with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<ubottu> I'll remember that, k1l_
<dax> !unity8 =~ s/MIR/Mir/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-25
<k1l> 10GB of old kernels and headers on a 14.04 install. we really need that cleaning-up script post-kernel-install.
<bazhang> mathisen claims to be on ubuntu
<bazhang> some odd things missing there
<bazhang> @random MINT hacked emacs HURD
<ubottu> HURD
<bazhang> b00yah
<bazhang> thats three polite asks
<bazhang> <reisio> what discussion
<k1l> the typical "i know the truth and dont let me beeing told to take that to offtopic channels" reisio
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> he's that way in every single channel
<chu> bazhang: lool
<k1l> <Tachyon_> so I have to run "sudo apt-get install phoronix-test-suite" or something ?
<bazhang> thats an actual package!
<bazhang> just checked with the bot
<k1l> o_O
<bazhang> ikr
<hggdh> yes, since precise
<hggdh> (at least)
<bazhang> nice
<Glorfindel> I'm banned in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<k1l> try again now when you are logged in
<Glorfindel> ahh, thanks :)
<bynarie> hi guys, i would like to request to be unbanned from #ubuntu
<Flannel> Hi bynarie.  Let me look.  While I'm doing that, and to save me some reading, can you please tell me why you were banned?
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, dhanraj said: !ask is there any method to find in which source file perticuler function is residing? if yes then how?
<bynarie> Flannel, sorry, was AFK. so basically i told an OP to stop being an asshole and then harrassed him about it for a bit, this was well over 6 months ago, havent been back, havent caused any problems
<bynarie> and i was also ban-skipping or w/e its called, but like i said, i stopped
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | bynarie
<ubottu> bynarie: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Jordan_U> bynarie: Please carefully read the guidelines for our channels. Once you've finished reading them, if you agree to follow them then I will remove your bans. Note however that if you fail to follow our guidelines in the future it will be harder to get your ban removed.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-26
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (kevindafa wrong support spam)
<Flannel> hi bynarie.  Speak up when you're awake again and someone will hopefully be able to converse with you (instead of us playing tag for a while)
<bazhang> what kind of tab complete you have there k1l_
<bazhang> that was insanely fast
<bazhang> sa tab brings up about 500 nicks
<k1l_> did sa_ :)
<bazhang> yikes!
<k1l_> <ouroumov_> This channel needs an xdcc bot with Ubuntu Flavor .isos :D
<k1l_> xdcc'ing ubuntu.isos on all warez requests. i like that idea :)
<elky> it'd be amusing
<k1l_> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<k1l_> !no final is <reply> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<ubottu> I'll remember that k1l_
<Pici> sugh
<k1l_> ah wait, i bet there was some variables set :/
<Pici> yes
<dax> this is why you should use =~
<Pici> !no final is <reply> If you install a development version of Ubuntu $curDevel and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of $curDevelNum when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<k1l_> hmmm, my regexp is not that good
<dax> in that case, would have been !final =~ s/sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade/sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade/
<dax> no regular expressions required :3
<k1l_> thanks for fixing
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-28
<bynarie> Jordan_U, Flannel .. hi, i have read thru the guidelines and i do agree
<bazhang> I wonder if they are on debian for ppa-purge to fail
<bazhang> although the only fail is 'don't work'
<Jordan_U> bazhang: I think it failed because the ppa isn't valid for their release (as far as I can tell they added the ppa on an earlier release, then upgraded).
<Jordan_U> Now that I think of it though, upgrades disable ppas IIRC.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, its odd as freetuxtv is in the repos ie not ppa
<bazhang> yeah they do
<bazhang> never heard of add apt repository --remove as a command
<valorie> works, though
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> not clear why they want a ppa for something already in the repos
<bazhang> numbers chasing I suppose
<bazhang> 'new glibc fixes my wifi!'
<valorie> oooo, voodoo!
<bynarie> Jordan_U, did you read my message?i did agree to follow all of the guidelines set in TOS and i would like to request my ban be removed. thank you
<Jordan_U> bynarie: Your bans have been removed.
<bazhang> k1l_, its purely for warezy stuff
<k1l_> i know
<bazhang> he can use another client
<k1l_> but not with that warez tracker. and that is his real technical issue
<bazhang> it's easily solved with a google/bing
<bazhang> it's ubuntu specific at all
<bazhang> err not
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-20
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (Lyrics)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-21
<ubottu> SmellyPirate called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> SmellyPirate called the ops in #ubuntu (Jews, lol)
<ubottu> SmellyPirate called the ops in #ubuntu (fags)
<k1l_> <jiggawattz> for in asskicking aardvark ?
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (user__)
<k1l_> <RxMcDonald> Hi, I inserted the ubuntu inside of my CPU and now i need to add more ubuntu, it says "ERROR: Insert ubuntu
<k1l_> and another round today
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (RxMcDonald)
<k1l_> <James_Freewall> travel: delete it    as advice after he pasted James_Freewall> * Cannot join #centos (You are banned).
<k1l_> afaik [James_Freewall] (~gayboy@104.156.240.215)  is a privateinternetaccess ip.
<dax> based on what?
<dax> ('cause if it is, I guess I get to go poke people about updating their gateway/* cloak's ranges again)
<Fuchs> dax: you must have missed that when you were gone, I already poked
<Fuchs> because yes, the lists are outdated. Whether that is one is beyond me though, and I am too lazy to check
<dax> Fuchs: indeed I did. thankies
<Fuchs> welcome :)
<k1l_> dax: if you look at http://104.156.240.215:8888/
<dax> k1l_: ah, didn't know that, thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-24
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (take the voice of this dude please.)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-26
<k1l> <tatertots> xCykrix: you'll need to connect to you wlan in terminal.....if you are unsure how to go about that ...i can PM you some wiki material
<k1l> its him again sending commands in pm. users did complain about that some months before already.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-02-19
<ubottu> akik called the ops in #ubuntu (Fedos)
<hggdh> @mark 77799 Fedos, generic trolling at #ubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Fedos> hay why did you do ths
<Fedos> that
<hggdh> e
<Fedos> what
<hggdh> Fedos: sorry, mistype. You had been warned that #ubuntu is a support only
<Fedos> i was warned by a mere member
<Fedos> not an alphachad mod
<hggdh> I asked you to come here to discuss, and you did *not*, until I banned you
<Fedos> i was distracted ok
<hggdh> Fedos: anyone can ask you to behave. There is no need for a moderator to intervene
<Fedos> fake news
<Fedos> i require mods
<hggdh> Fedos: anything else?
<Fedos> thats all
<Fedos> thank you
<hggdh> Fedos: you are welcome
<hggdh> Fedos: now, if there is nothing you want to discuss, please /part the channel
<hggdh> @mark #ubuntu-ops Fedos arguments that only official authorities can ask him to behave. Fail.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-02-20
<bazhang> ikonia, heard of backbox 4.4?
<bazhang> is that some outside respin/distro?
<bazhang> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<Unit193> Xfce/Xubuntu based pentesting distro, I think the claim was.
<bazhang> he wants help cracking his samsung device on backbox
<bazhang> had to PM him with the list of just plain wrong suggestions he was handing out
<bazhang> get to the root! broken hw!
<ikonia> bazhang: backbox has about 40 different spins based of it's own respin, so whle the version number doesn't specfically ring out to me, it's not a surprising thing
<bazhang> cheers!
<TJ-> Can someone deal with the bot 'trac' in #ubuntu please?
<Unit193> TJ-: Can you trigger the bot?
<TJ-> Unit193: it seems to have gone quiet but when I joined the channel about 30 minutes ago it was spewing random comments, didn't seem related to what was being sid in-channel
<TJ-> Seems to have left the channel itself though so no all sorted :)
<Unit193> Yes it's not online.
<TJ-> Thanks anyhow :)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-02-21
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> nacc called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<AmericanBlend> hey, can i get unbanned at #ubuntu-offtopic?
<hggdh> AmericanBlend: why where you banned?
<AmericanBlend> got into an argument, someone kicked me for no reason, came back offended, threw some vulgar words in dissapointment and left
<AmericanBlend> then they've put a permaban
<hggdh> and?
<AmericanBlend> and that's it. i can't get in anymore. i have a proposition to lift the ban off.
<hggdh> please tell us about it
<AmericanBlend> i already did
<AmericanBlend> <AmericanBlend> got into an argument, someone kicked me for no reason, came back offended, threw some vulgar words in dissapointment and left
<wxl> i think he meant your proposition
<AmericanBlend> it was already said, the proposition was to unban me
<AmericanBlend> i'm unsure what's unclear here
<wxl> what assurance will there be that no such similar situations will occur again? your actions are quite clearly a violation of the IRC guidelines.
<AmericanBlend> i can't be sure will someone vwill kick me out for no reason aain
<wxl> i'm quite sure it was not for no reasno.
<AmericanBlend> that was  by a guy that i newver even talked with before
<AmericanBlend> and i was talking with another op
<AmericanBlend> so he had absolutely no reason to do so
<wxl> this also seems like it hasn't been the first time you have been banned from the channel.
<AmericanBlend> no, it's not
<AmericanBlend> twice or triple times over 10 years
<wxl> so, that would suggest you have had some difficulty keeping in line with the IRC guidelines. that means the onus is on you to assure the ops that no such violation will happen again.
<AmericanBlend> dude
<AmericanBlend> i'm telling you
<AmericanBlend> i have no bloody idea will some op will ever kick me for no reason again
<AmericanBlend> it's an unknown
<hggdh> AmericanBlend: this is not going anywhere. I see your behaviour in the channel as trollish. You do not seem to find it so
<AmericanBlend> i have no intention to troll here, you're are being difficult for no reason
<hggdh> AmericanBlend: as an aside, /ignore-ing ops is something one should not do
<hggdh> AmericanBlend: if you *do* ignore ops, you do it at your own risk
<AmericanBlend> i have no ignore set on this channel
<hggdh> just commenting on what you wrote, and the lack of responses to an ops
<AmericanBlend> actually i have no ignores set at all in this client, where do you come up with this?
<AmericanBlend> dude, forget it, you want to be a prick, be it, just don't involeve me
<wxl> that language right there is entirely working against you
<hggdh> @mark #ubuntu-ops AmericanBlend requiring un-ban, no change in behaviour
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<dax> @btlogin
#ubuntu-ops 2018-02-22
<ubottu> katnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2018-02-23
<ubottu> Rabbitnightmare called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Menzador> !no ops-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> HELP! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, Madpilot, gnomefreak, elky, Pici, Gary, Myrtti, genii, ikonia, Flannel, lhavelund, phunyguy, h00k, funkyHat, Tm_T, hypatia, seednode, Menzador, dax
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Menzador said: !no ops-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> HELP! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, Madpilot, gnomefreak, elky, Pici, Gary, Myrtti, genii, ikonia, Flannel, lhavelund, phunyguy, h00k, funkyHat, Tm_T, hypatia, seednode, Menzador, dax
<Menzador> ^ Needs fixing
<Menzador> Lemme try the lineops way
<Menzador> !ops-#ubuntu-offtopic =~ s/SonikkuAmerica/Menzador/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Menzador said: !ops-#ubuntu-offtopic =~ s/SonikkuAmerica/Menzador/
<Unit193> !ops-#ubuntu-offtopic =~ s/SonikkuAmerica/Menzador/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Unit193
<Unit193> Thanks, bud.
<Menzador> yw :P lol
<Menzador> Tried the 1st one because I forgot how she handled lineops
<Unit193> Granted, it's not sorted...
<Menzador> The whole LIST isn't sorted :P I'm not too worried about that though, lol
<ubottu> In ubottu, shanky said: how is linux
<ubottu> In ubottu, shanky said: who is ubottu
<shanky> ubottu: hi
<hggdh> miyagi1: hello, can we help you?
#ubuntu-ops 2018-02-24
<AmericanBlend> ok so there is a suspection mumble client in 16.04 is vulnerable so a maliscious server can use the client as a backdoor
<bazhang> AmericanBlend, hi
<AmericanBlend> hi
<bazhang> AmericanBlend, do you have any evidence of that at all
<AmericanBlend> no
<bazhang> AmericanBlend, then why would you say that
<AmericanBlend> because i'm making a conversation with a group of people and they seem to know hwat music i'm listeinng to at this moment for instance
<AmericanBlend> which means they have accesss to my passwords all other data, etc
<bazhang> encrypted VoIP client
<AmericanBlend> i know what mumble is
<bazhang> AmericanBlend, they hear you talking, right?
<AmericanBlend> yes
<bazhang> AmericanBlend, so whatever music is there, they can hear that too
<AmericanBlend> i have an impression they know about this conversation as well
<AmericanBlend> i think they can see it like a feed rather than direct stream
<AmericanBlend> because my network bandnwith is resonably low
<AmericanBlend> anyways, i'm out to bed for now
<bazhang> AmericanBlend, you are free to suspect whatever you think is the case; however please don't speculate in the support channel
<bazhang> AmericanBlend, is that clear?
<AmericanBlend> yes
<bazhang> AmericanBlend, then thank you for joining here to clear up that #ubuntu is for support only, not guessing whatever software might be spying on you
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots/Plugins is very happily broken
<knome> i ended up there because !install should say DVD (or optical media), not CD
<knome> but i can't remember how to use the sed thingy
<knome> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<knome> Unit193, hello! ^
<Flannel> !install ~= s/CD/disc/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Flannel> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flannel> !-install
<ubottu> install is <alias> installing - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:40:32 - last edited by tsimpson on 2014-05-09 14:57:26
<Flannel> !installing ~= s/CD/disc/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<knome> great...
<Flannel> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a disc? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flannel> IS there a better link instead of that tinyurl?
<knome> no idea :)
<knome> the target url doesn't have too much content so it shouldn't be too time consuming to make a simple tutorial based on it on the ubuntu wiki
<Flannel> Eh, I'd argue the first link includes how to install without a CD already.
<knome> it's possible
<knome> the "CD" part just got my attention :P
<Flannel> !installation ~= s/ll - .*? ghs -/ll -/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Flannel> bummer.
<Flannel> oh right, space.
<knome> and installing, not installation
<Flannel> !installation ~= s/ll - .*?ghs -/ll -/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Flannel> that's.... another thing.
<Flannel> !installing ~= s/ll - .*?ghs -/ll -/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<Flannel> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<Flannel> Oh good, I didn
<Flannel> didn't break it.
<knome> anyway, thanks :)
<knome> next up is fixing the wiki page, but we can leave it for Unit193, he loves wikis
<knome> especially the ubuntu wiki
<valorie> good to know!
 * valorie offloads all her wiki work to Unit193
<Unit193> knome: I turned the old, long gone ubottu wiki page into a doc on it, actually.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-02-25
<knome> Unit193, and why isn't mentioned on that wiki page?
<Unit193> Very non-official.
<Unit193> knome: I don't even have it in git. :3
#ubuntu-ops 2019-02-18
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (zeropoint ... failing to follow guidelines)
<pragmaticenigma> #ubuntu needs help with zeropoint. They have been asked several times to take their debate to #ubuntu-discuss ... and being obstinate. We need someone from ops to help inform them they need to follow the guidelines as they are currently acting more trollish and combative than a contributive community member
<pragmaticenigma> hggdh: You around?
<tomreyn> hi, some "IRCAnswersBot" from .cn just joined #ubuntu - is this known?
<tomreyn> it's gone, and according to the quit message actually wasnt a bot
#ubuntu-ops 2019-02-20
<ubottu> Jussi called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (princessmarli)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-02-21
<ubottu> In ubottu, lordcirth__ said: !iostat is <reply> 'iostat' is a useful tool for viewing storage performance. https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-use-the-linux-iostat-command-to-check-on-your-storage-subsystem/
<ubottu> In ubottu, lordcirth__ said: !pwgen is <reply> The 'pwgen' utility (apt install pwgen) can be used to quickly generate secure passwords.
<heftig> how much spam or other abusive behavior from unregistered users do you get in #ubuntu?
<heftig> #archlinux currently uses +r, and I would like to argue for its removal as it's a prerequisite for getting the channel bridged to matrix
<hggdh> heftig: currently not much; we went back to -r some weeks ago, and it is, so far, manageable
<heftig> hggdh: does the join limit help?
<hggdh> heftig: I think so; usually clustered joins (unfortunately) tend to happen on SPAM attacks, so you have a chance of minimising effects and reacting. I do not have stats, though
<heftig> thanks
<ZarroBoogs> FYI, something going on with linode Newark, ubottu might be down.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-02-22
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (franquito disturbing)
<ubottu> AtomVelvet called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> blackflow called the ops in #ubuntu (@158.99.1.172 requires your attention)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-02-23
<smallfoot-> hey everyone
<smallfoot-> can i be unbanned from #ubuntu+1
<smallfoot-> i was banned from there when i was little
<el> let me take a look
<JackFrost> smallfoot-: Have you read and do you agree to follow the Ubuntu guidelines?
<JackFrost> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<JackFrost> Provided that you can adhear to them, you're welcome to rejoin #ubuntu+1.
<smallfoot-> thanks!
#ubuntu-ops 2020-02-20
<dax> Hi all. freenode is currently experiencing network-wide spambot activity. If you spot it in any of our channels and need assistance with it, feel free to yell in here.
<dax> I've discussed with staff, their best suggestion at this time as far as channel modes is blocking unidentified users, which would be +q $~a (to mute them) or +r (to block them). #ubuntu-meeting and #canonical-sysadmin are currently getting spambot visits and are both +q $~a, I'm not aware of any other Ubuntu-adjacent channels.
<dax> [My usual note on #ubuntu being +r blocking nonsense like this applies ;)]
<dax> (apparently there's PM spam too, so that's fun)
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> one of the volunteers made a stats collect of #ubuntu of last years with the difference -R and +R if you would just take a look at it please and think how we could bring #ubuntu back to life again? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nWHDts6YTy/
<dax> 1. does "lines" there mean messages or all lines (including joins/parts)?
<dax> 2. considering that freenode got its worst spamwave of the year literally just today (and it's ongoing), this is mildly amusing timing
<lotuspsychje> we understand its not easy with the trolling, the botnet spamers and the registered nonsense dax..
<dax> (or was ongoing 20 minutes ago, looks like they wandered off for a bit)
<lotuspsychje> dax: the lines collected are only spoken lines, no joins & parts
<dax> thanks
<lotuspsychje> thank you ; )
<dax> If anyone wants to discuss it go for it, I'll stay out of it 'cause my thoughts are well known.
<el> i saw what unregged had in it, so my thoughts have also been made known
<bn_work> sorry, it's late for me... was trying to use pastebin but it mistakenly sent to channel, please unquiet...
<dax> bn_work: it automatically unquieted, you should be okay to talk now
<bn_work> thanks
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, littlebit said: ubottu: really? amd vega graphics is exceptional?.=
#ubuntu-ops 2020-02-22
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (Blade returning nonsense/offtopic/trolling)
<ubottu> ducasse called the ops in #ubuntu (iiee)
<dax> @comment 79771 adding account ban for racial slurs (previously banned by Drone by IP), 30d
<ubottu> Comment added. 79771 will be removed after 1 month.
<dax> @comment 79773 (Dreaman/Blade) continued offtopic nonsense despite his unban being conditional on him stopping that, rebanning
<ubottu> Comment added.
<dax> @comment 79772 repeated off-topic and often sexualized chatter despite being repeatedly redirected or told to stop by multiple people, 3d
<ubottu> Comment added. 79772 will be removed after 3 days.
<dax> (the only reason that's 3d and not longer is that i think they haven't been actioned by an op before and maybe this will make them cut it out)
<dax> (I also just PMed UndefinedIsNotAF with an explanation)
